# COMPRAR MONEDAS PLATA EN BDE(hilo oficial)



## No Registrado (14 Oct 2008)

*Comprar Monedas Plata En Bde*

hola ,abro este hilo,para que pongais lo que comprais y que habeis comprado ,hoy hemos ido al bde e iba a comprar monedas de plata,pero solo nos hemos podido llevar 41 monedas de esas de 12 euros a un precio de 12 euros cada una,claro
el cajero estaba casi molesto,cuando le hemos dicho los que ibamos que queriamos xxx monedas de esas de 12 euros,el tio a flipado,nos a dicho que solo le quedaban 41 ,la verdad dudo que no les queden mas, supongo que todos los dias renovaran sus existencias,¿no? las de este año no las tenian,nos hemos llevado las del pasado,pero solo 41 monedas,me gustaria saber si alguno habeis ido hoy a comprar y si habeis podido comprar, nosotros habremos ido sobre las 11 am, y nos decia que ya no tenia mas.
el tio nos a dicho que con estas monedas no podiamos pagar en ningun sitio con ellas,preguntarlo vosotros si vais, tambien nos a dicho que en ningun banco las aceptan,solo en el bde,pero creo que no debe ser cierto ,por lo que se lee en la pagina de la fnmt.
lo que si nos a asegurado que esas monedas SIEMPRE las podremos cambiar por billetes de euros normales en el bde, osea, si el apocalipsis es mentira, se volvera a cambiar por euros y aqui paz y despues gloria, si se va todo a tomar por culo,tendremos monedas de plata ,que valen ahora mismo 4 o 5 euros por la plata que llevan al peso,pero si viene la "atomarporculofaccion" el valor de la plata sera muchiiisimo mayor.

ahora toca repartirlas, que las ibamos a comprar entre diez personas del curro: y vamos a tocar a cuatro cada uno:


----------



## segundaresidencia (14 Oct 2008)

por cierto,podrias decir donde coño subir las fotos para que se vean mas grandes????


----------



## pedrot (14 Oct 2008)

no sé, a mí me parece una estafa pagar doce euros por una cantidad de plata que vale 4 euros en el mercado.Tan solo porque el BDE recompre las monedas.... para eso ten un fajo de billetes debajo del colchón bien plastificado.

te quitas la posible revalorización de la plata y la inflación se come tu dinero. A no ser que el valor numismático de esas monedas crezca con el tiempo.


----------



## segundaresidencia (14 Oct 2008)

pedrot dijo:


> no sé, a mí me parece una estafa pagar doce euros por una cantidad de plata que vale 4 euros en el mercado.Tan solo porque el BDE recompre las monedas.... para eso ten un fajo de billetes debajo del colchón bien plastificado.
> 
> te quitas la posible revalorización de la plata y la inflación se come tu dinero. A no ser que el valor numismático de esas monedas crezca con el tiempo.



puede que tengas razon,pero por mucho que pudiese bajar la plata,esa moneda valdria 12 euros¿no?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (14 Oct 2008)

El comprar monedas de plata por su valor nominal tiene sentido. 

Estás pagando un "put" sobre la plata por el interés que te darían por ese dinero en el banco.

Ciertamente es mejor que tener billetes en casa.


----------



## chemosh (14 Oct 2008)

Estoy pensando gastar unos 3000 € en moneditas. No tengo ni zorra de como va el tema. Las monedas que tiene la FNMT de 400 € que son de oro, ¿son una buena inversión o son un engañabobos?. Si hay alguien que pilote, ¿qué me recomendaría?


----------



## Bud Spencer (14 Oct 2008)

Es curioso, hoy he visto un banner en la web de elmundo.es que anuncia la nueva emisión de monedas de plata de 12 euros, al pinchar el banner te lleva a esta web:

Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre > Coleccionista > Moneda de colección > 12 Euros-Año Internac. Planeta Tierra

Hasta el día 19 de noviembre no estarán disponibles. Se puede hacer el pedido de las que quieras a través de tu banco, y cuando las tengan vas a por ellas, te cargan el importe en la cuenta corriente y te las llevas en el carrito de la compra.

Qué os parece?

Creo que para el que haya decidido tener dinero en casa, la mejor opción es tenerlo en monedas de plata con el respaldo del valor facial de 12 euros, que si no pasa nada siempre puedes ir al banco e ingresarlo de nuevo o cambiarlas por billetes. Otra ventaja es que en caso de incendio, posiblemente no pierdas el capital, si fueran billetes se quemarían, en monedas de plata, en el peor de los casos se te fundirían (el punto de fusión de la plata 925 es de 893º Centígrados). Lo malo del asunto es el espacio que te ocupan, pero si tienes un buen escondrijo donde meterlas problema arreglado.


----------



## merche400 (14 Oct 2008)

Yo tengo un "pedido" en mi sucursal para 100 monedas para noviembre.Para la serie del 2008. Se lo han apuntado en un papel con mi cuenta corriente y mi telefono.


Tendré que ir a la calle de las Barcas en Valencia(scurcal del banco de España) para que me den moneditas, porque las 3 sucursales que he ido no tenian nada en "stock" de años anteriores (2002 al 2007)


----------



## Domin (14 Oct 2008)

chemosh dijo:


> Estoy pensando gastar unos 3000 € en moneditas. No tengo ni zorra de como va el tema. Las monedas que tiene la FNMT de 400 € que son de oro, ¿son una buena inversión o son un engañabobos?. Si hay alguien que pilote, ¿qué me recomendaría?



Hombre esas monedas cuando las compras no estas comprando ni el valor facial de la moneda, ni el valor en oro ya que lo que te piden por ellas es mas caro, en esas monedas lo que tienes es el valor numismatico de la moneda que es mayor que el facial de la moneda o el de la cantidad de oro (a no ser que el oro suba una burra jaja).


----------



## Domin (14 Oct 2008)

pedrot dijo:


> no sé, a mí me parece una estafa pagar doce euros por una cantidad de plata que vale 4 euros en el mercado.Tan solo porque el BDE recompre las monedas.... para eso ten un fajo de billetes debajo del colchón bien plastificado.
> 
> te quitas la posible revalorización de la plata y la inflación se come tu dinero. A no ser que el valor numismático de esas monedas crezca con el tiempo.



Pues te comento esas monedas tienen valor en todo el territorio español, asi que puedes pagar con ellas en cualquier lugar de españa, osea que para ti es lo mismo tener los 12 euros en plata que en billete, con el beneficio de que si los tienes en plata si alguna vez se va todo a tomar por culo o sube muchisimoooo la plata pues seguiras teniendo la plata de la moneda.

Ademas, a mi me gusta coleccionar monedas y os dire que alguna vez se me ha pasado comprar la monedita de 12 euros reglamentaria y cuando al año siguiente he ido a la tienda de numismatica, me han pedido de 2 a 3 euros mas minimo por una moneda que hacia un año o dos podía haber comprado yo en el banco.


----------



## merche400 (14 Oct 2008)

Domin dijo:


> Ademas, a mi me gusta coleccionar monedas y os dire que alguna vez se me ha pasado comprar la monedita de 12 euros reglamentaria y cuando al año siguiente he ido a la tienda de numismatica, me han pedido de 2 a 3 euros mas minimo por una moneda que hacia un año o dos podía haber comprado yo en el banco.



ondia...eso es mejor que un plazo fijo... un 10% TAE anual mínimo


----------



## Platadirect (17 Oct 2008)

mejor inversión seria lingotes o monedas de una onza. PlataDirect: Bienvenidos a Oro y Plata direct


----------



## wolfy (17 Oct 2008)

Platadirect dijo:


> mejor inversión seria lingotes o monedas de una onza. PlataDirect: Bienvenidos a Oro y Plata direct



Juas Juas Juas!!!!

y de paso no tendreis un Zulito para irme a vivir por alli????

Por cierto, ha sido un coñazo buscaros. ¿porque no haceis como cualquier empresa solvente y os mostrais directamente en Who is???? Algo que Ocultar????

Platadirect.com >> EUROPALMA PROPERTY MANAGEMENT S.L. 

.: Denominación: EUROPALMA PROPERTY MANAGEMENT S.L. 
.: Domicilio Social: CALLE CONQUISTADOR, 2 
.: Localidad: 07001 PALMA ( BALEARES ) 
.: Forma Jurídica: SOCIEDAD LIMITADA 
.: Actividad: Servicios relativos a la propiedad inmobiliaria y a la propiedad industrial 
.: Objeto Social: LA INTERMEDIACION EN LA COMPRA, VENTA Y ARRENDAMIENTO DE TERRENOS, ASI COMO COMPRA, VENTA, CONSTRUCCION O ARRENDAMIENTO DE INMUEBLES O PARTE DE LOS MISMOS OPERANDO POR CUENTA DE TERCEROS. AGENCIA DE PUBLICIDAD.

Por cierto quien pueda ver su estado de cuentas va a Flipar!!!!!

Los datos aqui mostrados han sido obtenidos del Registro Mercantil Todo 100% Legal y de dominio publico (Por si hay mosqueo)


----------



## segundaresidencia (17 Oct 2008)

wolfy dijo:


> Juas Juas Juas!!!!
> 
> y de paso no tendreis un Zulito para irme a vivir por alli????
> 
> ...



lo que flipas es que su tienda ni es segura y la proporciona un hosting gratis, mejor seria por ebay 
deberian banearlo,de todas maneras que nadie le confie su dinero a cualquiera,por favor


----------



## TRAX (17 Oct 2008)

Ya me parecía a mi que esto se había llenado de vendedores.

Las materias primas nunca bajan!. Venderse todo se vende!. Este lingote va parriba!.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (17 Oct 2008)

wolfy dijo:


> Juas Juas Juas!!!!
> 
> y de paso no tendreis un Zulito para irme a vivir por alli????
> 
> ...



Platowned !!

Además, vaya precios de escándalo...


----------



## tiogilito888 (28 Oct 2008)

pedrot dijo:


> no sé, a mí me parece una estafa pagar doce euros por una cantidad de plata que vale 4 euros en el mercado.Tan solo porque el BDE recompre las monedas.... para eso ten un fajo de billetes debajo del colchón bien plastificado.
> 
> te quitas la posible revalorización de la plata y la inflación se come tu dinero. A no ser que el valor numismático de esas monedas crezca con el tiempo.



Clarísimo ejemplo de los enfermos del papel y partidarios del timo de la estampita: la moneda de plata de 12 euros de valor facial es una estafa...cuando producirla no ha costado menos de 8 euros (la plata ha bajado más de un 50% en dólares USA sobre máximos).

En cambio un billete de 500 € debe haberse imprimido por menos de 30 céntimos de euro...

Esta enfermedad es grave y la padece casi toda la sociedad...papelitis crónica incurable.


----------



## elias2 (28 Oct 2008)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Clarísimo ejemplo de los enfermos del papel y partidarios del timo de la estampita: la moneda de plata de 12 euros de valor facial es una estafa...cuando producirla no ha costado menos de 8 euros (la plata ha bajado más de un 50% en dólares USA sobre máximos).
> 
> En cambio un billete de 500 € debe haberse imprimido por menos de 30 céntimos de euro...
> 
> Esta enfermedad es grave y la padece casi toda la sociedad...papelitis crónica incurable.



no se preocupe tio gilito, no es nada que no cure una buena (hiper)inflacion


----------



## Aguilucho (2 Nov 2008)

La verdad es que pillarse las moneditas estas no está nada mal. 
Pregunta, cuando decís que hay que ir a "tu banco" significa que puedes ir a cualquier banco y pedirlas (da igual si es el BBVA, La Caixa, Santander, etc) o tienes que ir al BdE?
El banco te puede cobrar algún tipo de comisión por darte las moneditas?


----------



## tiogilito888 (2 Nov 2008)

El banco NO cobra ninguna comisión para este tipo de monedas. Ojo, para otras de la FNMT sí puede cobrar...pero para éstas, no.

No hay comisión tampoco de cambio, para cuando quieras cambiar la plata por 12 € de papel y cuproníquel.


----------



## Aguilucho (2 Nov 2008)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> El banco NO cobra ninguna comisión para este tipo de monedas. Ojo, para otras de la FNMT sí puede cobrar...pero para éstas, no.
> 
> No hay comisión tampoco de cambio, para cuando quieras cambiar la plata por 12 € de papel y cuproníquel.



Perfecto, muchísimas gracias por la información 
Quería pedir 100 de golpe, aunque creo que por seguridad voy a pedir 25 en varios bancos distintos


----------



## SIRIO (6 Nov 2008)

hola, las monedas de plata de valor 10 euros no son mejores que la de 12 euros?
, he visto q las de 10 euros pesan 28 g, por lo que tienen 10 g mas de plata q las de 12 euros, por que motivo es mejor comprar las de 12 ? acaso las de 10 no te las cambian en el banco de españa ?


----------



## rosonero (6 Nov 2008)

SIRIO dijo:


> hola, las monedas de plata de valor 10 euros no son mejores que la de 12 euros?
> , he visto q las de 10 euros pesan 28 g, por lo que tienen 10 g mas de plata q las de 12 euros, por que motivo es mejor comprar las de 12 ? acaso las de 10 no te las cambian en el banco de españa ?



Bueno más que el peso hay que fijarse en el porcentaje de plata, pero parece buen negocio.
Puedes poner un enlace o alguna información sobre ellas?
Son de reciente acuñación como las de 12?
Se compran también en el BDE?

Gracias


----------



## Akita (6 Nov 2008)

SIRIO dijo:


> hola, las monedas de plata de valor 10 euros no son mejores que la de 12 euros?
> , he visto q las de 10 euros pesan 28 g, por lo que tienen 10 g mas de plata q las de 12 euros, por que motivo es mejor comprar las de 12 ? acaso las de 10 no te las cambian en el banco de españa ?



No, no es buen negocio porque cuestan alrededor de cuarenta euros mientras su valor facial es de diez, y evidentemente su precio por onza es un disparate.

Las buenas son las de 12 euros. Te cuestan 12 euros, si hay hiperinflación tienes plata, y si hay deflación tienes euros porque el BdE te las canjea por billetes.


----------



## SIRIO (6 Nov 2008)

Esta mañana he ido al banco de españa y he comprado 100 monedas de plata del año 2007 de 12 euros, las del 50 aniversario del tratado de roma. He preguntado si son válidas en los comercios y me han dicho que sí. pero para págos de máximo 120 euros, es decir 10 monedas máximo. Esto es contrario a lo que yo creía y había leido en este foro de que ya no se pueden usar parea comprar en las tiendas, alguno sabe si esto es así ?


----------



## merche400 (6 Nov 2008)

SIRIO dijo:


> .....es decir 10 monedas máximo. Esto es contrario a lo que yo creía y había leido en este foro de que ya no se pueden usar parea comprar en las tiendas, alguno sabe si esto es así ?



Se ve que en el BDE a cada uno le dicen una cosa distinta. A mi me dijeron si aceptaban las monedas en el mercadona  y me dijo el cajero del BDE que "eso depende del comercio; no están obligados a aceptarlas" 

Osease... que bueno... 

Para el 19 de Noviembre, sale la nueva serie. Yo ya tengo 100 reservadas en mi banco.


----------



## PutinReloaded (6 Nov 2008)

Hoy he recogido 250 monedas de 12€.

Cada una contiene 18g de plata. Hoy la plata cotiza a 8,3€ la onza (31,1g), por tanto la plata de esta moneda vale 4,8€. Si el precio de la plata sube hasta 20,77€ la onza que el valor de la plata iguala al valor facial de la moneda.


----------



## Akita (6 Nov 2008)

PutinReloaded dijo:


> Hoy he recogido 250 monedas de 12€.
> 
> *Cada una contiene 18g de plata*. Hoy la plata cotiza a 8,3€ la onza (31,1g), por tanto la plata de esta moneda vale 4,8€. Si el precio de la plata sube hasta 20,77€ la onza que el valor de la plata iguala al valor facial de la moneda.



16.65 gramos de plata para ser exactos. En el caso de las monedas del BdE la ley es de 925, que tampoco está mal.


----------



## SIRIO (6 Nov 2008)

PutinReloaded dijo:


> Hoy he recogido 250 monedas de 12€.
> 
> Cada una contiene 18g de plata. Hoy la plata cotiza a 8,3€ la onza (31,1g), por tanto la plata de esta moneda vale 4,8€. Si el precio de la plata sube hasta 20,77€ la onza que el valor de la plata iguala al valor facial de la moneda.



Hola PutinReloaded, se supone que cada moneda tiene 16,65 g de plata al ser plata de 925. Por cierto que serie has comprado ?

otra cosa, me gustaría que me contestases a otro thread que abri hace unos días, me dijeron que tu eras la persona idonea para contestarme, este es el hilo:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ria-haber-desabastecimiento-de-alimentos.html

Muchas gracias


----------



## PutinReloaded (6 Nov 2008)

SIRIO dijo:


> Hola PutinReloaded, se supone que cada moneda tiene 16,65 g de plata al ser plata de 925. Por cierto que serie has comprado ?
> 
> otra cosa, me gustaría que me contestases a otro thread que abri hace unos días, me dijeron que tu eras la persona idonea para contestarme, este es el hilo:
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ria-haber-desabastecimiento-de-alimentos.html
> ...



Las he comprado indistintas a partir del 2004.

PS: me da la impresión de que VOTIN sigue con su nariz pegada a mi culo. Esto es lo que veo cuando el postea:

<table id="post1197594" class="tborder" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="1" border="0" width="100%" align="center"> <tr title="Mensaje 1197594"> <td style="font-weight:normal" class="thead"> <a target="_blank" href="http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/1197594-post.html" style="float:right">Ver Mensaje</a> <a name="post1197594"><img alt="Unread" src="http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/images/statusicon/post_new.gif" class="inlineimg" border="0"></a>

Hoy, 02:54 AM <a name="newpost"></a> </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="alt2"> <div style="float:right" class="smallfont"><a rel="nofollow" href="http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/profile.php?userlist=ignore&amp;do=removelist&amp;u=10325">Remover usuario de tu lista de ignorados</a></div> <a rel="nofollow" href="http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/members/votin.html">VOTIN</a> </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="alt1"> <div class="smallfont">
Este mensaje est&aacute;a oculto porque <strong>VOTIN</strong> est&aacute; en tu <a rel="nofollow" target="_blank" href="http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/profile.php?do=ignorelist">lista de ignorados</a>.
</div> </td> </tr> </table>
Lo que demuestra la eficacia de una profilaxis anti-mentecatos adecuada. Te la recomiendo.


----------



## SIRIO (8 Nov 2008)

alguno sabe si en otros países europeos también emiten series de monedas de curso legal como las de 12 euros españolas?

sabéis si las españolas tienen validez en el resto de países de zona euro?


----------



## SIRIO (8 Nov 2008)

alguno sabe si llegado el caso hay q fundir las monedas de plata, esto sería legal ?
al ser de curso legal se supone que la moneda no se puede destruir no ?


----------



## tiogilito888 (8 Nov 2008)

SIRIO dijo:


> alguno sabe si en otros países europeos también emiten series de monedas de curso legal como las de 12 euros españolas?
> 
> sabéis si las españolas tienen validez en el resto de países de zona euro?



Sí, a coste de facial puedes encontrar los 10€ de Alemania.

El uso está limitado al país emisor, en las monedas conmemorativas.


----------



## rosonero (8 Nov 2008)

Se va acercando el 19 de Noviembre, ¿ya tenéis hechas vuestras reservas para la moneda de este año? 
Tirada máxima 2.000.000, digo yo que habrá para todos


----------



## segundaresidencia (8 Nov 2008)

rosonero dijo:


> Se va acercando el 19 de Noviembre, ¿ya tenéis hechas vuestras reservas para la moneda de este año?
> Tirada máxima 2.000.000, digo yo que habrá para todos



yo al final 50 monedas,me a dicho la de ibercaja que el pedido le hacen el 14,que hasta esa fecha puedo cambiar el pedido

¿¿y tu???


----------



## rosonero (8 Nov 2008)

No he hecho pedido. La semana en que salen tengo días libres así que bajaré a Barcelona al BdE y de paso veo los adornos de navidad.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (8 Nov 2008)

SIRIO dijo:


> alguno sabe si llegado el caso hay q fundir las monedas de plata, esto sería legal ?
> al ser de curso legal se supone que la moneda no se puede destruir no ?



¿Y si la rayas te ponen una multa? 

Venga hombre que algunos hacéis unas preguntas...


----------



## vican (8 Nov 2008)

chemosh dijo:


> Estoy pensando gastar unos 3000 € en moneditas. No tengo ni zorra de como va el tema. Las monedas que tiene la FNMT de 400 € que son de oro, ¿son una buena inversión o son un engañabobos?. Si hay alguien que pilote, ¿qué me recomendaría?



Pero amos a ver pones esos 3000 € en un deposito y te renta!,si es que tener dinero en casa es tonteira en los bancos te renta y con lo que ha sacado el gobienro que te aseguran 100.000 euros creo.


----------



## SIRIO (9 Nov 2008)

vican dijo:


> Pero amos a ver pones esos 3000 € en un deposito y te renta!,si es que tener dinero en casa es tonteira en los bancos te renta y con lo que ha sacado el gobienro que te aseguran 100.000 euros creo.



pero tu te crees al gobierno ? si son una panda de hijos de puta todos, los de psoe y los del pp lo mismo, son gentuza todos, ladrones y al mismo tiempo son unos ineptos.

No me fio de los bancos ni del estado


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Nov 2008)

SIRIO dijo:


> Esta mañana he ido al banco de españa y he comprado 100 monedas de plata del año 2007 de 12 euros, las del 50 aniversario del tratado de roma.



¿Te han vendido 100? No era entonces el cajero calvo ¿no?


----------



## segundaresidencia (9 Nov 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Te han vendido 100? No era entonces el cajero calvo ¿no?



el calvo hijo de puxx, ese se va a desayunar a las 10;30 o 11:00 depende de las semanas, para comprar vas a las 10:00,el hijo puxx solo te da diez, y te esperas a la salida, en cuanto le veas salir a desayunar, te metes para adentro, y el que le cubre mientras desayuna,te vende sin problemas, entonces te llenas la mochila y a tomar por culo,eso es lo que yo he hecho estas semanas atras.
ahora ya he hecho el pedido en ibercaja,para las de este año......


----------



## segundaresidencia (11 Nov 2008)

¿a vuelto a ir alguien mas a ir a comprar al bde de madrid??
que diga horas,ventanilla(la22 casi siempre),y cajero
gracias


----------



## spam (12 Nov 2008)

¿Alguien de provincias que las haya encargado en su sucursal bancaria me puede indicar el procedimiento a seguir y los datos y documentación que hay que proporcionar para formular un pedido? ¿Cargan alguna comisión?


----------



## Akita (12 Nov 2008)

spam dijo:


> ¿Alguien de provincias que las haya encargado en su sucursal bancaria me puede indicar el procedimiento a seguir y los datos y documentación que hay que proporcionar para formular un pedido? ¿Cargan alguna comisión?



Ninguna documentación que aportar ni ningún procedimiento complejo.
Solicita, como cliente, el número de monedas que quieras y en unos días te avisarán por telefono de la recepción de las mismas.

Aunque supongo que, al igual que con el cajero hijoputa del BdE en Madrid, depende de las ganas de trabajar y satisfacerte que tengan en la sucursal. 
En la sucursal del BBVA de mi localidad (soy cliente) me contaron milongas, como que ellos no podían hacer ese tipo de requerimientos y que me pusiera en contacto con la FNMT. 
Mentira. 15 minutos después hice la misma petición en una sucursal de Bancaja (también soy cliente) y a los tres días me suministraron las monedas, no sin antes preguntarme "oyes, ¿y tantas monedas... para qué las quieres?".
Ante todo que adviertan que sabes de qué va el tema y que eres conocedor de que ése es un servicio que te pueden ofrecer. Si te ven con dudas y no tienen ganas de currar, te dirán que te dirijas al BdE.


----------



## Natalia_ (12 Nov 2008)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> el calvo hijo de puxx, ese se va a desayunar a las 10;30 o 11:00 depende de las semanas, para comprar vas a las 10:00,el hijo puxx solo te da diez, y te esperas a la salida, en cuanto le veas salir a desayunar, te metes para adentro, y el que le cubre mientras desayuna,te vende sin problemas, entonces te llenas la mochila y a tomar por culo,eso es lo que yo he hecho estas semanas atras.
> ahora ya he hecho el pedido en ibercaja,para las de este año......



jajajajajaja

lo dices en serio???

jajajajajaja

de verdad???

jajajajajajajajaja


----------



## segundaresidencia (12 Nov 2008)

Natalia_ dijo:


> jajajajajaja
> 
> lo dices en serio???
> 
> ...



si,es de risa, te esperas a que salga a desayunar, y entras a comprar,pero lo mas fuerte es que la ultima vez ,estabamos tres esperando,y cuando salio, entramos a la vez ,a por lo mismo (supongo que seriamos 3 de burbuja.info )


----------



## Natalia_ (13 Nov 2008)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> si,es de risa, te esperas a que salga a desayunar, y entras a comprar,pero lo mas fuerte es que la ultima vez ,estabamos tres esperando,y cuando salio, entramos a la vez ,a por lo mismo (supongo que seriamos 3 de burbuja.info )



jajajaja, me hubiera gustado ver la cara del calvo si al salir os ve apostados allí esperando con cara de impaciencia jejeje igual se asusta y en lugar de ir a desayunar se atrinchera dentro 

De todos modos tiene que ser una guasa para el compañero que justo al salir se le avalanzen los acaparadores de las monedas de 12 euros con las mochilas abiertas 

A todo esto, quien se creerá que es "el calvo" para decidir el racionamiento de las monedas de 10 en 10 :?. Por otra parte como inversión en plata no es ni de lejos la mejor alternativa, eso sí su liquidez es inmediata en el Banco de España. Bueno eso si no hay que esperar también a que el tipo se vaya a desayunar o al WC para poder cambiar a la inversa más de 10 a la vez por los papelitos impresos....

ahh quería decirte que la elección del lingote como regalo para tu futuro/a sobrino/a con su fecha de nacimiento y nombre de su tío, me parece muy original y además personalizado. Así de mayor lo podrá seguir conservandolo en su cajita de tesoros como algo especial, y sabiendo de quien ha sido el detallazo.


----------



## spam (13 Nov 2008)

¿Qué significa eso que decís de que el pedido de las monedas de este año se ha de hacer antes del 14 (es decir, mañana)? ¿Sólo se aceptan pedidos anticipados o qué? ¿A partir del 14 ya no se pueden conseguir?


----------



## Natalia_ (13 Nov 2008)

spam dijo:


> ¿Qué significa eso que decís de que el pedido de las monedas de este año se ha de hacer antes del 14 (es decir, mañana)? ¿Sólo se aceptan pedidos anticipados o qué? ¿A partir del 14 ya no se pueden conseguir?



Que va, no te preopcupes, eo es para cantidades relativamente grandes, si son 10 o menos, en tu entidad habitual seguro que no tienen problemas para dártelas sin encargarlas previamente, salvo que este año haya avalancha de acaparadores con mochila, claro (y no va por mi).

Y en el Banco de España (salvo en la sucursal del calvo) podrás comprar las que quieras y de una tacada sin encargar ninguna. Claro que, vuelvo a decir, si no hay un acaparamiento excesivo en mochilas de 15 o 20 kg por cabeza a nivel nacional


----------



## spam (13 Nov 2008)

Natalia_ dijo:


> Que va, no te preopcupes, eo es para cantidades relativamente grandes, si son 10 o menos, en tu entidad habitual seguro que no tienen problemas para dártelas sin encargarlas previamente, salvo que este año haya avalancha de acaparadores con mochila, claro (y no va por mi).
> 
> Y en el Banco de España (salvo en la sucursal del calvo) podrás comprar las que quieras y de una tacada sin encargar ninguna. Claro que, vuelvo a decir, si no hay un acaparamiento excesivo en mochilas de 15 o 20 kg por cabeza a nivel nacional



Ay querida... es que yo no soy de aquí de Madrid 
Me queda más cerca Barcelona, y aún así no sé cuando podré pasar por ahí en día laborable... lo más probable es que tenga que encargarlas en mi sucursal (y no podrá ser antes de mañana...). ¿Hay alguna restricción si se encargan en cualquier sucursal bancaria?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Nov 2008)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> si,es de risa, te esperas a que salga a desayunar, y entras a comprar,pero lo mas fuerte es que la ultima vez ,estabamos tres esperando,y cuando salio, entramos a la vez ,a por lo mismo (supongo que seriamos 3 de burbuja.info )



Sois la caña ! 

Fui el otro día y estaban los dos. Me puse a hacer cola en la taquilla del otro aunque la del calvo estaba vacia ja,ja,ja! Me dio las que quise.

El calvo (que no es tan calvo por cierto) me dijo un día que me las racionó que intentaban evitar la acaparación. Era al principio y estaba muy mosca. Me dijo "Pero si la plata que tienen vale mucho menos de 12 euros..." Estaba mosqueado como un niño al que le mangan una golosina...


----------



## merche400 (14 Nov 2008)

Me acaban de llamar de bancaja en donde dejé una nota de reserva de 100 unidades de las monedas del 2008 y me han dicho que van a cursar ya el pedido y confirmarme si estaba todavía interesado.

ADELANTE!!!! le he dicho a la chica... (mas o menos... jejeje)


----------



## SIRIO (14 Nov 2008)

yo habia pedido 300 pero ayer me llamaron parta confirmar el pedido en el banco y lo amplie a 500


----------



## mfernama (17 Nov 2008)

*ya está en venta la serie del 2008*

Buenas, hoy en el Bde de BCN ya vendían la serie 2008 del Año Internacional del planeta tierra. El cajero me ha dicho que solo me podía dar 20, como iba a buscar 25 le he comentado si le quedaban del tratado de Roma y me he llevado 20 de las de este año + 5 de tratado de Roma=300 lereles, en fin que como no creo que la sangre llegue al rio creo que es suficiente, al menos por ahora ...


----------



## merche400 (17 Nov 2008)

yo he recogido esta mañana, las 100 monedas que encargué en mi oficina, del 2008. Le he dicho a la cajera que me encargue, para cuando pueda traer, otras 100.


No parece que la gente sea muy pro-monedas. La cajera me ha comentado que he sido el unico de la sucursual en pedirlas...y que no ha visto mas de 10 juntas por la oficina (salvo hoy...claro). No es una sucursal de pueblo, sino del mismo Valencia. Osease... que entra y sale gente de bancaja a punta pala.

Eso me da que pensar que los que compramos monedas de plata de BDE somo muuuyyy pocos.


----------



## fmc (17 Nov 2008)

merche400 dijo:


> yo he recogido esta mañana, las 100 monedas que encargué en mi oficina, del 2008. Le he dicho a la cajera que me encargue, para cuando pueda traer, otras 100.
> 
> 
> No parece que la gente sea muy pro-monedas. La cajera me ha comentado que he sido el unico de la sucursual en pedirlas...y que no ha visto mas de 10 juntas por la oficina (salvo hoy...claro). No es una sucursal de pueblo, sino del mismo Valencia. Osease... que entra y sale gente de bancaja a punta pala.
> ...



Mi hermana trabaja en la Caixa y no ha sido capaz de juntarme 60.... tampoco es que sea demasiado espabilada ella, pero dice que es raro que tengan en una oficina más de 2 o 3


----------



## luismarple (17 Nov 2008)

fmc dijo:


> Mi hermana trabaja en la Caixa y no ha sido capaz de juntarme 60.... tampoco es que sea demasiado espabilada ella, pero dice que es raro que tengan en una oficina más de 2 o 3




Será cosa de familia...


----------



## fmc (17 Nov 2008)

luismarple dijo:


> Será cosa de familia...



Será eso


----------



## tiogilito888 (17 Nov 2008)

Consejo de amigo (Confucio decía que no hay que dar consejos, ya que los sabios no los necesitan, y los necios no los aprovechan): 

Os recomiendo lo que yo he hecho con mis monedas de 12 €: venderlas. En realidad las he cambiado por otras monedas de plata.

Ahora que vuelve a haber paulatinamente más moneda de plata en el mercado, tras el desabastecimiento de hace unas semanas, creo que es más inteligente cambiar las monedas de 12 € por otras del mismo importe con más contenido en plata.

No quiero que se me malinterprete: la moneda de 12 € es el dinero más honesto que se acuña en España. El papel es una auténtica mierda. Pero con los bajos precios actuales, podría merecer más la pena cambiar esas monedas por otras con más plata.

Puestos a ser selectivos: las mejores monedas europeas en plata son la de Holanda de 5 euros (altísimamente recomendable), la de Alemania de 10 € (muy recomendable) y la de España de 12 € (recomendable)...

Pero ahora pueden encontrarse el Diner de Andorra o la Filarmónica, ambas de una onza por 12 € o menos. Pues merece la pena aprovecharlo.

Así pues, si alguien puede tener necesidad de dinero puede cambiar la mitad de sus monedas de 12 € por otras...así diversifica, y si la plata sube, tendrá márgenes más elevados, sin apenas asumir riesgos, ya que la plata dificilmente podrá estar tan baja como ahora. Más bien, todo lo contrario, subirá en los próximos trimestres, previsiblemente mucho.


----------



## andion (17 Nov 2008)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Consejo de amigo (Confucio decía que no hay que dar consejos, ya que los sabios no los necesitan, y los necios no los aprovechan):
> 
> Os recomiendo lo que yo he hecho con mis monedas de 12 €: venderlas. En realidad las he cambiado por otras monedas de plata.
> 
> ...



Vas a llevar de culo a merche400 con las monedas parriba, pabajo.......
Ahora que las había pillao del banco, a cambiarlas por Filarmónicas....


----------



## Monsterspeculator (17 Nov 2008)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Consejo de amigo (Confucio decía que no hay que dar consejos, ya que los sabios no los necesitan, y los necios no los aprovechan):
> 
> Os recomiendo lo que yo he hecho con mis monedas de 12 €: venderlas. En realidad las he cambiado por otras monedas de plata.
> 
> ...




Pero...pero...TioGilito...¿No tenía usted sólo 40 monedas de 12 euros? :


Por cierto, ¿qué opinion le merece la plata en grano? Es la más barata que he encontrado y además es "fraccionable" (lo cual siemple es útil para cualquier instrumento monetario).


----------



## tiogilito888 (18 Nov 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Pero...pero...TioGilito...¿No tenía usted sólo 40 monedas de 12 euros? :
> 
> 
> Por cierto, ¿qué opinion le merece la plata en grano? Es la más barata que he encontrado y además es "fraccionable" (lo cual siemple es útil para cualquier instrumento monetario).



No creo que nunca haya tenido tantas a la vez...ya que cuando las he cambiado en el BdE, luego las he utilizado para mis trueques.

El otro día me entró un lote de monedas de 1 onza variadas a 11,5 euros...y no había color: infinitamente mejor una Silver Eagle, un Maple o una Libertad que una moneda de 12 euros. Así que pude comprar bien.

En realidad ya sabeis que creo en la plata, así que tenga el símbolo del euro me la repampinfla. El euro desaparecerá, la Unión europea se irá a la mierda...y la plata seguirá teniendo valor. Como lo ha tenido desde los últimos 7.000 años, ininterrumpidamente.

Respecto a la granalla de la que me hablas, tiene ventajas e inconvenientes:

Ventajas (como ya remarcas):
- buen precio de adquisición.
- plata fácilmente fraccionable

Además es una materia apreciada en el sector de la joyería, ya que la granalla suele ser de plata 999, para realizar aleaciones para joyas.
También es apreciada en la industria.


Inconvenientes:

- no se puede garantizar la pureza 999 si se abre el paquete precintado, ya que se podría mezclar con platas no tan puras, y no es cuestión de hacer caros análisis.
- no es apreciada por los neófitos: que prefieren monedas o lingotes.
- es mucho menos estética que otras formas de plata lingoteada o amonedada.

Consejo: si no estás muy relacionado en el sector, y no tienes contactos para sacarte el producto, antes compra lingotes que granalla.

Ahora bien, todo depende del precio, no digo que compres lingotes de Robodirect, digo que es mejor pagar un poco más por lingotes que por granallla.

Pero si por el lingote te cobran el IVA, pues antes te diría que compres monedas en el extranjero con IVA al 7%, siempre tendrán mejor reventa que la granalla.

En definitiva: depende del precio. Si tienes algún proveedor económico de granalla, con bajo porcentaje sobre el spot está bien, pero si la diferencia es escasa compra otros tipos de plata.


----------



## Aguilucho (18 Nov 2008)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Consejo de amigo (Confucio decía que no hay que dar consejos, ya que los sabios no los necesitan, y los necios no los aprovechan):
> 
> Os recomiendo lo que yo he hecho con mis monedas de 12 €: venderlas. En realidad las he cambiado por otras monedas de plata.
> 
> ...



La gracia de estas monedas está en que su valor facial va a ser siempre de 12€ y que es muy fácil encontrarla (la pides en el BdE)...
Si la plata baja no te tienes que preocupar, esa moneda va a valer 12€ como mínimo. Y si se dispara... pues sacas más.
Las monedas sin valor facial depende del precio de la plata en el mercado, y las holandesas/alemanas... no es ir a un banco y pedirlas así como así.


----------



## tiogilito888 (19 Nov 2008)

Aguilucho dijo:


> La gracia de estas monedas está en que su valor facial va a ser siempre de 12€ y que es muy fácil encontrarla (la pides en el BdE)...
> Si la plata baja no te tienes que preocupar, esa moneda va a valer 12€ como mínimo. Y si se dispara... pues sacas más.
> Las monedas sin valor facial depende del precio de la plata en el mercado, y las holandesas/alemanas... no es ir a un banco y pedirlas así como así.



Es el punto de vista de un neófito: 12 euros son siempre 12 euros. 

Yo propongo la diversificación, o mejor la transformación de esos activos (monedas de 12 € del BdE, en onzas puras, a ese precio o menos), y ello en base a lo siguiente:

Pero para que la plata valga más que la moneda, a estos precios, la plata debería subir por encima del 300%, ya que la bajada desde máximos anuales ha sido brutal.

En cambio, si se compra una onza de Andorra o Austria, a un coste inferior a 12 euros. Para que el valor de la plata supere al coste, tan sólo ha de subir un 50%. Ojo, hablo del metal, la moneda siempre valdrá por encima del metal, debido a su valor numismático y al "premium" que supone su acuñación.

Luego, la moneda, aunque bajara la plata, dificilmente descenderá mucho más. De hecho, ahora comienzan a aparecer las onzas, pero con un precio sobre el spot, mínimo del 50%...aunque los silver eagles tienen un sobre coste que supera el 65%.

El precio de producción "medio" de la plata se cree que oscila sobre los 6 dólares USA/oz. en las minas en las que se obtiene como subproducto. Pero en las minas primarias, cuyo principal metal de extracción es la plata, varía entre 10 y 12 dólares la onza refinada.

Teniendo en cuenta el desplome de los metales básicos como el zinc, plomo y cobre...se puede producir menos plata como subproducto, lo que le puede llevar a subir el precio.

A estos precios, muchas empresas juniors con sede en Vancouver (sede mundial de la prospección metalífera) no pueden seguir sus planes de creación de minas y plantas de procesado. Mientras que otras empresas más consolidadas (muchas de ellas con sede en Toronto), prefieren conservar su "cash" limitando el desarrollo de su proyecto y sus inversiones, hasta que los precios del metales preciosos suban.

No es lógico que una onza de plata valga 9,5 dólares y un camión de extracción valga más de 3 millones de dólares. Sencillamente, a estos precios, no salen las cuentas por ningún lado para el desarrollo de nuevos proyectos.

Así, que el que quiera conservar su dinero en euros, que conserve sus monedas del BdE.

Y el que sea algo más lanzado, que recapacite sobre la oportunidad que le brinda el bajo precio actual de la plata. 

Y ojo, que una cosa es el spot. Y otra una onza física. Lo primero es un precio artificioso, y lo segundo es un valor real.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (19 Nov 2008)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Y ojo, que una cosa es el spot. Y otra una onza física. Lo primero es un precio artificioso, y lo segundo es un valor real.



Cuidado que hay muchos "valores reales".

¿A cuanto compraría usted efectivamente un Silver Eagle? 

En París acabo de ver en un comerciante reputado como a un americano que quería vender sus Eagles le ofrecian sólo 5 euros...:


----------



## elclubdelalucha (19 Nov 2008)

*y las onzas austriacas y andorranas?*

Para Tiogilito: pregunta?
Esas onzas austriacas y andorranas de las que hablas te las convierten en efectivo en el Banco de España? Y en andorra? y en austria? 
Porque la plata no es como el oro que llevas un poco y vale mucho, yo no se si podria pasar por el aeropuerto con una maleta llena de onzas no?
espero respuesta.
Tambien te agradecería que me explicases como las puedo conseguir por su valor facial 8preferiblemente) o con un premium razonable sobre el facial


----------



## tiogilito888 (19 Nov 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Cuidado que hay muchos "valores reales".
> 
> ¿A cuanto compraría usted efectivamente un Silver Eagle?
> 
> En París acabo de ver en un comerciante reputado como a un americano que quería vender sus Eagles le ofrecian sólo 5 euros...:



Los últimos los pagué a 11,5 €, mezclados en un lote con otras onzas puras peores. Pero hubiera pagado incluso más. Actualmente no es fácil conseguir eagles si no es por encima del 70% sobre el spot...y en España, además tenemos el problemático IVA al 16%.

Por cierto, en los eagles, unos años valen más que otros, y en el lote me entró un 1996, que es el año más valorado en la calidad Brilliant uncirculated.

El comerciante francés era sencillamente un chorizo. No hace falta decir mucho más al respecto. No confundas reputado, con hijoputa; se parecen, pero su significado no es equivalente.


----------



## tiogilito888 (19 Nov 2008)

elclubdelalucha dijo:


> Para Tiogilito: pregunta?
> Esas onzas austriacas y andorranas de las que hablas te las convierten en efectivo en el Banco de España? Y en andorra? y en austria?
> Porque la plata no es como el oro que llevas un poco y vale mucho, yo no se si podria pasar por el aeropuerto con una maleta llena de onzas no?
> espero respuesta.
> Tambien te agradecería que me explicases como las puedo conseguir por su valor facial 8preferiblemente) o con un premium razonable sobre el facial



Por partes:

El diner andorrà, es una moneda conmemorativa sin valor legal, ni siquiera en Andorra. Así que no te la cambian en ningún sitio...de hecho casi todos los andorranos ignoran su existencia.

La Filarmónica de Austria es dinero legal: 1,5 euros. Utilizable en Austria.

Pero ambas monedas son una onza de plata pura.

Monedas de plata a coste de facial: ya las apunté, por orden de mejor a peor, Holanda (5€), Alemania (10€) y España (12 €).

Si lo que buscas es una moneda cuyo valor en plata equivalga al facial: no hace falta que la busques, no existe. En todas las monedas de plata se aplica el señoreaje.

Respecto a "premium razonable" sin duda las dos monedas de las que hemos hablado antes y hasta el maple canadiense tienen un premium razonabílísimo:

Piensa que el precio del spot es en lingotes en plata bruta, para cantidades de 5.000 oz. mínimo, con gastos de broker, cambio de divisa, gastos de transferencia, gastos de almacenamiento-entrega-transporte, posibles aranceles y tasas, y ulterior cobro del IVA.

Además una cosa es plata bruta, y otra, plata manufacturada. Te aseguro que de las minas de plata, no salen las monedas solitas...hay que acuñarlas. Y eso origina gastos de transporte del material, manipulado del metal, diseño de troqueles, embalaje, etc...

Por cierto, hoy hablaba con un boliviano sobre el sector. Conoce cuatro cooperativas platíferas de Potosí que han dejado de producir...y solicitan ayudas estatales. A estos precios, se puede perder dinero en la produccion. Con un desplome de los metales básicos: cobre, estaño, zinc y plomo, carece de sentido intentar trabajar a estos precios. Se pierde dinero por la enorme cantidad de energía y maquinaria que requiere la producción de metales preciosos.

La plata no está barata...está baratísima. En 1980 una onza valía más de 50 $ USA...hoy vale menos de 9,5 $. Y desde entonces, el dólar ha perdido más de un 70% de su valor...

Nuestra enferma sociedad puede inyectar 700.000 millones de dólares de un plumazo...en una de las intervenciones de la FED, y encima hacer que suba el dólar y que baje la plata.

Pero al final, se vislumbrará la luz. Y el papel será papel, y oro y plata serán lo que siempre han sido: el auténtico dinero.


----------



## elclubdelalucha (20 Nov 2008)

*y las holandesas y alemanas?*

Entonces, tiogilito, como puedo conseguir las holandesas y alemanas a coste de facial?
Y otra pregunta de mas calado, cual crees que es la estrategia óptima de inversion "porcentual" en plata: ahora mismo tengo solo 200 monedas del BdE de este año, no se si me recomendarias comprar mas, ir a lingotes, a kookaburras o a que
Porque que la plata vaya a subir parece que lo tengo claro, mas que nada (es un razonamiento mio) porque en los paises emergentes, muy poblados y que van a ser los que corten el bacalo el proximo siglo les gusta mucho la joyeria y el presumir (razones productivas aparte) En cambio del oro cada vez me fio menos, en los foros se dijo mucho que el comex iba a quebrar a fin de año y que estaria incluso antes de ese brutal despegue ya a 1500-2000 y de eso nada. La verdad es que el tema del oro me tiene muy mosca.


----------



## Mochuelo (20 Nov 2008)

*sobre precio historico de la plata*

Tio gilito dixit:


> La plata no está barata...está baratísima. En 1980 una onza valía más de 50 $ USA...hoy vale menos de 9,5 $. Y desde entonces, el dólar ha perdido más de un 70% de su valor...



¿50$ USA una onza de plata en 1980?.:
Como no sean en dólares deflactados (creo que se escribe así) o una cotización puntual me parece que no, o al menos en chart histórico de Kitco no aparece. La cotización máxima esta en ceca de los 22 $. Si usas dolares deflactados deberias dejarlo claro sino das lugar a confusión (y raro es que Votin o Trax no aprovechen para poner más leña al fuego).

Creo que seria muy interesante ver unas gráficas históricas de Oro/plata con los precios en dólares deflactados. Si alguien se anima a encontrarla...


----------



## merche400 (20 Nov 2008)

Me gustaría hacerme con un "puñadito" de las monedas de 10 euros de Alemania.

¿se compran tambien en las sucursales de BundeskBank en Alemania?


----------



## auropata (20 Nov 2008)

*a mi tambien*

merche400, yo busco lo mismo que tu, a ver si nos podemos poner de acuerdo para comprar juntos y ahorramos costes


----------



## tiogilito888 (20 Nov 2008)

Mochuelo dijo:


> Tio gilito dixit:
> 
> 
> ¿50$ USA una onza de plata en 1980?.:
> ...



Mochuelo, no líes tú al personal. He dicho lo que he dicho, y lo dicho lo mantengo. El "peak" intradía de la plata estuvo en 54 US$/oz de 1980.

Educate Yourself - The Hunt Brothers and the Silver Bubble

La segunda confusión que propones es decir que el dólar ha sufrido deflación. Te haces la picha un lío. El dólar desde 1980 ha perdido más de un 70% de su valor de adquisición debido a procesos inflacionarios, con unos incrementos de la masa monetaria (M3) y la deuda pública abismales. No ha habido deflación, sino inflación.

Otra cosa muy distinta es que el sector de los metales esté clarísimamente manipulado. Ese es otro cantar. Hoy en día a 9 $/oz. muchas minas de producción primaria deben dejar de trabajar: sencillamente pierden dinero.


----------



## tiogilito888 (20 Nov 2008)

elclubdelalucha dijo:


> Entonces, tiogilito, como puedo conseguir las holandesas y alemanas a coste de facial?
> Y otra pregunta de mas calado, cual crees que es la estrategia óptima de inversion "porcentual" en plata: ahora mismo tengo solo 200 monedas del BdE de este año, no se si me recomendarias comprar mas, ir a lingotes, a kookaburras o a que
> Porque que la plata vaya a subir parece que lo tengo claro, mas que nada (es un razonamiento mio) porque en los paises emergentes, muy poblados y que van a ser los que corten el bacalo el proximo siglo les gusta mucho la joyeria y el presumir (razones productivas aparte) En cambio del oro cada vez me fio menos, en los foros se dijo mucho que el comex iba a quebrar a fin de año y que estaria incluso antes de ese brutal despegue ya a 1500-2000 y de eso nada. La verdad es que el tema del oro me tiene muy mosca.



¿Monedas holandesas y alemanas a coste de facial?. Yendo directamente al país, ya que a nadie le gusta trabajar y hacer transportes gratis.

Si no necesitas ese dinero y crees en el potencial de la plata, una buena posición sería transformar esas monedas en otras con menor coste por gramo: Diner de Andorra, Filarmónica Austria, Maple Canadá...La Kookaburra, tiene un precio superior, entonces ya pagas el componente numismático...y tendrás que revenderla siempre más cara.

Los lingotes, si no pagas un IVA alto, están bien. Pero si hay poca diferencia es siempre mejor comprar onzas de plata pura, que lingotes. Es cuestión de hacer números.


----------



## tiogilito888 (20 Nov 2008)

merche400 dijo:


> Me gustaría hacerme con un "puñadito" de las monedas de 10 euros de Alemania.
> 
> ¿se compran tambien en las sucursales de BundeskBank en Alemania?



Y en bancos comerciales, también...si les quedan.


----------



## segundaresidencia (20 Nov 2008)

las de 5 euros de austria tampoco tienen mala pinta,¿no?
pero parece (no tengo npi) que es como las de 12 euros,es plata de 800 y tienen un peso total de 10 gr





tio gilito cuentanos algo de estas monedas

una pregunta,las silver eagle , yo las he comprado en mercadillos en eeuu, en ese pais la venta oficial ¿quien la tiene?? ¿sabes a que precios???

gracias tiogilito


----------



## Monsterspeculator (20 Nov 2008)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> las de 5 euros de austria tampoco tienen mala pinta,¿no?
> pero parece (no tengo npi) que es como las de 12 euros,es plata de 800 y tienen un peso total de 10 gr
> 
> 
> ...




Pues si se puede comprar por el valor facial es más interesante que la de 12 euros. Tiene la mitad de plata pero costaría un euro menos que la mitad de la de 12 euros.


----------



## tiogilito888 (20 Nov 2008)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> las de 5 euros de austria tampoco tienen mala pinta,¿no?
> pero parece (no tengo npi) que es como las de 12 euros,es plata de 800 y tienen un peso total de 10 gr
> 
> 
> ...



Las monedas conmemorativas austríacas son preciosas...pero su precio no es el valor facial, sino algo más alto. 

Os adjunto hoja de la wikipedia, en especial hay que reseñar la moneda de 1000 onzas troy (algo más de 31 kilos de oro) y valor de 100.000 €...eso es una moneda de verdad.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Euro_gold_and_silver_commemorative_coins_(Austria)

Respecto a los silver eagles, la venta está reservadas a las U.S. Mint (de hecho hay diversas cecas). Pero aunque venden a particulares por internet, especialmente son monedas conmemorativas. Las ventas de eagles suelen reservarse a "major dealers" que redistribuyen a otros menores, hasta llegar al público.

Los precios en USA son algo más baratos que en Europa, entre otras cosas porque te sueles ahorrar algún intermediario, el transporte, el seguro...y hasta el IVA, dependiendo del estado donde compres, o si la compra es interestatal.

Aun así, los precios de los silver eagles en Europa no son tan altos...el margen no es excesivo en estas monedas. Se pueden comprar en Europa por 15 euros...o incluso algo menos (IVA INCLUIDO, que es una putada). En USA, el problema que había, y hay, es el desabastecimiento...y el premium sobre el valor de la plata no ha parado de subir...quizá en este momento la moneda valga el 80 % de premium sobre el spot.


----------



## Domin (21 Nov 2008)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Las monedas conmemorativas austríacas son preciosas...pero su precio no es el valor facial, sino algo más alto.
> 
> Os adjunto hoja de la wikipedia, en especial hay que reseñar la moneda de 1000 onzas troy (algo más de 31 kilos de oro) y valor de 100.000 €...eso es una moneda de verdad.
> 
> ...



Dios la verdad es que tiene que ser increible ver una moneda tan bonita como la filarmonica de oro en el tamaño que tiene que tener con mas de 31 kilos de peso:


----------



## Germain (21 Nov 2008)

He descubierto una web bastante interesante sobre numismática, el catálogo de Krause online. Igual ya la conocéis, pero por si acaso. 

www.numismaster.com


----------



## merche400 (24 Nov 2008)

Que jodios estos banqueros.


Resulta que, como ya cometé, recogí el otro día las 100 monedas del 2008 y dejé encargadas otras 100 para que me trajeran.

Pues bien... voy esta mañana a ingresar un talon y le pregunto a la chica que como iba mi pedido de monedas. 

La muy puta tenía la hoja de pedido, todavía, encima de la mesa sin enviar ni nada.

Me ha puesto de muy mala ostia y le he hecho rectificar mi pedido....



....le he pedido 500 

(cuando las reciba, le sacaré una foto para mostrarlas)


----------



## hijodeputa (24 Nov 2008)

El reTRAXo mental del banquero camuflado del mensaje anterior, ¿tiene cura?.


----------



## merche400 (24 Nov 2008)

hijodeputa dijo:


> El reTRAXo mental del banquero camuflado del mensaje anterior, ¿tiene cura?.



Debes de hablar para listos...porque no lo pillo. 


Por cierto... ¿no es una puta mierda que 100 monedas te las entrguen en una caja de cartón arrugada y medio sucia, envuelta en cinta marron-mierda?

No sé...no digo que las envuelva en su cajita individual y sello de autenticidad(la llamada calidas "proof"), pero algo mas higuiénico que una caja de huevos, ya podrían.


----------



## PutinRetarded (24 Nov 2008)

merche400 dijo:


> Debes de hablar para listos...porque no lo pillo.
> 
> 
> Por cierto... ¿no es una puta mierda que 100 monedas te las entrguen en una caja de cartón arrugada y medio sucia, envuelta en cinta marron-mierda?
> ...




¿Te has podido comprar ya el puto 118d mierdoso, o sigues babeando muerto de envidia por el de tu amigo?


Vaya muerto de hambre, que le deja su amigo probar el BMW más cutre de toda la gama, babea de envidia, va corriendo al concesionario a encargar la compra de otro igual, y luego se da cuenta de que es más pobre que una rata y no le llega para una mierda de 118d.

Pues a seguir sufriendo en silencio la puta mierda de clio de hace la tira de años, con sus 70 mierdosos caballos. Pobre has nacido, como un pobre vives y pobre morirás.


----------



## fmc (24 Nov 2008)

merche400 dijo:


> Debes de hablar para listos...porque no lo pillo.
> 
> 
> Por cierto... ¿no es una puta mierda que 100 monedas te las entrguen en una caja de cartón arrugada y medio sucia, envuelta en cinta marron-mierda?
> ...



Te dan monedas de 12€ a 12€.... tampoco esperes que le pongan un lacito


----------



## merche400 (24 Nov 2008)

PutinRetarded dijo:


> ¿Te has podido comprar ya el puto 118d mierdoso, o sigues babeando muerto de envidia por el de tu amigo?
> 
> 
> Vaya muerto de hambre, que le deja su amigo probar el BMW más cutre de toda la gama, babea de envidia, va corriendo al concesionario a encargar la compra de otro igual, y luego se da cuenta de que es más pobre que una rata y no le llega para una mierda de 118d.
> ...



Sigo babeando como un puto cosaco.....que le vamos a hacer...me gusta el BMW, pero no me obsesiona.

Decirme muerto de hambre, a mí, que en mi mesa no falta nunca su vino tinto de crianza y, de vez en cuando, langostinos de ultramar es, cuanto menos, irónico. 

Seguiré con mi mierda de utilitario hasta que me canse de mis monedillas de plata y me de por canjearlas por un BMW. Pero... ya sabemos que quien tiene un amigo (con BMW 118D o sin el  ), tiene un tesoro y, me temo, que tú, quizás tengas un BMW, pero seguro, que ningún amigo de verdad. 


Por cierto... mis ahorros ya superan los 30.000 osease... que...bueno... perfectamente me podría comprar un BMW118D...pero...

NO ME SALE DE LOS HUEVOS!!! 
Prefiero las monedas....jejeje


----------



## merche400 (24 Nov 2008)

fmc dijo:


> Te dan monedas de 12€ a 12€.... tampoco esperes que le pongan un lacito



ciertamente...pero tal cual, yo hubiera preferido las monedas de plata en un rollo, como las de los euros, mucho mas compacto que una caja de cartón que, realmente, estaba todo rallado, arrugado y asqueroso. 



Lo primero que hice fue desgacerme de el y ponerlos en algo mas limpio.


----------



## tiogilito888 (25 Nov 2008)

Comprar monedas de 12 € es el primer paso...para neófitos. Pronto no podreis comprar monedas de 1 oz. por menos de 12 €. Quizá sea el momento para hacer un cambio de unas monedas por otras...por parte de quien no haya de tener necesidad acuciante de afrontar pagos en euros.


----------



## merche400 (25 Nov 2008)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Comprar monedas de 12 € es el primer paso...para neófitos. Pronto no podreis comprar monedas de 1 oz. por menos de 12 €. Quizá sea el momento para hacer un cambio de unas monedas por otras...por parte de quien no haya de tener necesidad acuciante de afrontar pagos en euros.



Pues yo ahora necesito liquidez para unas cosas que tengo que hacer en casa, por ello voy a adquirir en breve 500 monedas mas.

Con las 60 Filarmonicas que tengo a 12 euros, voy, por ahora, sobrado.

Si las filarmonicas superara los 15 euros, volvería a hacerme con otro pequeño paquete de filarmonicas...pero mi intencion, al menos los proximos 6 meses, es mantenerme en liquidez total.


----------



## PutinRetarded (25 Nov 2008)

merche400 dijo:


> Sigo babeando como un puto cosaco.....que le vamos a hacer...me gusta el BMW, pero no me obsesiona.
> 
> Decirme muerto de hambre, a mí, que en mi mesa no falta nunca su vino tinto de crianza y, de vez en cuando, langostinos de ultramar es, cuanto menos, irónico.
> 
> ...




Si sólo tienes 30.000 eurillos no me extraña que no te hayas comprado ni el BMW de pobre que envidias. Sería una locura gastar casi todo el ahorro en un cochecillo.

Qué triste ser un aficionado de los coches, que te guste mucho uno, y que no te lo puedas comprar y disfrutarlo. Porque hay gente a la que el coche le da igual, pero tú no eres uno de ellos. Eres un resentido que en vez de disfrutar la vida a bordo del coche con el que sueña, dilapida el ahorro en inservible monedas que jamás podrás vender por lo que has pagado por ellas.

Sólo a un frustrado perdedor se le ocurre ponerse por nick el coche de su exjefe. Un coche que también envidias y que nunca disfrutarás. 

Pues nada chaval, a seguir comprando chatarra inservible y sin disfrutar de la vida como te gustaría.

Espero que creas en la rencarnación.


----------



## merche400 (25 Nov 2008)

Que cachondo el tío ... si hasta casi me llegas a caer bien...


----------



## elias2 (25 Nov 2008)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Comprar monedas de 12 € es el primer paso...para neófitos. Pronto no podreis comprar monedas de 1 oz. por menos de 12 €. Quizá sea el momento para hacer un cambio de unas monedas por otras...por parte de quien no haya de tener necesidad acuciante de afrontar pagos en euros.



¿monedas de 1 oz por menos de 12 euros? usted dira donde tiogilito:


----------



## elias2 (25 Nov 2008)

merche400 dijo:


> Que cachondo el tío ... si hasta casi me llegas a caer bien...



¿quien te cae bien? vomitin?? pobre, si que se gana bien el sueldo de troll pro-dineropapeldeuda....
a mi tambien ...a veces...me da pena el chaval.....lo mucho que trabaja para ganarse el cacho pan.....


----------



## tiogilito888 (25 Nov 2008)

elias2 dijo:


> ¿monedas de 1 oz por menos de 12 euros? usted dira donde tiogilito:



Las has de comprar en el extranjero...o en mercadillos. Las numismáticas son reacias a darlas tan baratas.


----------



## merche400 (26 Nov 2008)

En proaurum.de tienen la unidad de filarmonica a 11,98.

Sí...si...ya se que no envian a España...pero bueno; si alguien se anima, ya sabe uno de los sitios mas baratos de Europa en donde encontrar la onza a menos de 12 euros.


----------



## segundaresidencia (26 Nov 2008)

merche400 dijo:


> En proaurum.de tienen la unidad de filarmonica a 11,98.
> 
> Sí...si...ya se que no envian a España...pero bueno; si alguien se anima, ya sabe uno de los sitios mas baratos de Europa en donde encontrar la onza a menos de 12 euros.



que suerte tienen en mexico;
Banco Azteca - Qué es la compra/venta de Monedas de Plata
las venden por algo mas de 10 dolares la onza,ademas con recompra, como hecen en munters con los krugerrand


----------



## fmc (26 Nov 2008)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Las has de comprar en el extranjero...o en mercadillos. Las numismáticas son reacias a darlas tan baratas.



tiogilito888, ¿qué opina de las monedas de 10oz y 1Kg? Al ser más grandes es más fácil encontrarlas por debajo de 12€/oz pero.... ¿tendrán más adelante fácil colocación? ¿o el mercado de la plata se mueve básicamente con las de 1oz? :


----------



## Germain (26 Nov 2008)

Tiogilito, ¿podría ofrecer alguna guía para la compra de duros de plata? Me interesaría comprar unos cuantos pero no tengo ni idea del precio más adecuado. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## fmc (26 Nov 2008)

Germain dijo:


> Tiogilito, ¿podría ofrecer alguna guía para la compra de duros de plata? Me interesaría comprar unos cuantos pero no tengo ni idea del precio más adecuado. Gracias de antemano.



No sé si te bastará, pero en este post, decía tiogilito....



tiogilito888 dijo:


> Pues depende:
> 
> Pagar por un duro de 1898 muy gastado 12 euros puede ser caro; en cambio, pagar por un duro de 1869 la cifra de 30.000 euros puede ser un chollo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Germain (26 Nov 2008)

Muchas gracias por tomarte el trabajo de surfear entre los posts.


----------



## tiogilito888 (26 Nov 2008)

Germain dijo:


> Tiogilito, ¿podría ofrecer alguna guía para la compra de duros de plata? Me interesaría comprar unos cuantos pero no tengo ni idea del precio más adecuado. Gracias de antemano.



Pues te agradezco mucho que compres duros de plata...para que se queden en España. Conozco un numismático que los adquiere para vendérselos a rusos. A muchos rusos les sobra las pasta y compran bienes tangibles...mientras que los españoles, tan flamencos y gilipollas, ponen la pasta en ING...aumentando el fraude del dinero fiat.

Los duros en este momento se pueden encontrar desde 8,5 euros en adelante...y en ocasiones merece la pena pagar un poco más y tener mejores monedas.


----------



## tiogilito888 (26 Nov 2008)

fmc dijo:


> tiogilito888, ¿qué opina de las monedas de 10oz y 1Kg? Al ser más grandes es más fácil encontrarlas por debajo de 12€/oz pero.... ¿tendrán más adelante fácil colocación? ¿o el mercado de la plata se mueve básicamente con las de 1oz? :



Veamos...las monedas de 1 kg. tienen su público particular...y si no que se lo pregunten al Sr. Fros.

Son interesantes, como curiosidad, y para somprender a allegados. Pero para recolocar son más difíciles, ya que existen menos coleccionistas de este tipo de monedas. Generalmente, quien compra un año no pretende hacerse con todos los años de la serie. Se suelen usar principalmente como pisapapeles.

Son muy bonitas, y a mí me gustas. Pero sueles comprar más baratas las de años anteriores (por gente que las vende) que las del año en curso...así que quizá no sea tan buena inversión, como comprar 31 onzas sueltas.

Si hubiera una hiperinflación o un crash económico, sin duda sería mejor tener piezas con máxima divisibilidad, ya que facilitaría las transacciones.

Ahora bien...todo depende del precio: no hay una plata mejor que otra, sino una compra mejor que otra. Depende de lo que pagues. Pero si hay poca diferencia, cuántas más piezas, mejor.

Lo dicho, también sería válido para las piezas de 5 oz. y 10 oz.

Un saludo.


----------



## VOTIN (26 Nov 2008)

elias2 dijo:


> ¿quien te cae bien? vomitin?? pobre, si que se gana bien el sueldo de troll pro-dineropapeldeuda....
> a mi tambien ...a veces...me da pena el chaval.....lo mucho que trabaja para ganarse el cacho pan.....



Burrus Podencus, Putinretarded y yo no somos la misma persona
cualquier ser plurineuronal se daria cuenta, solo un subnormal como 
tu no sabe encontrar las diferencias entre los dos.

Eres tan tonto que si pintaras de color plata tu sofa y las cortinas ,tirarias
el sofa a la calle y te tumbarias en las cortinas.


----------



## Fetuccini (5 Oct 2010)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> La plata no está barata...está baratísima. En 1980 una onza valía más de 50 $ USA...hoy vale menos de 9,5 $. Y desde entonces, el dólar ha perdido más de un 70% de su valor....



No es por trolear ni joderos el hilo, pero los $54 de 1980 son comparables a los 1000€ que llegó a valer una acción de Volkswagen hace un par de años. Hoy vale 76€, ¿está baratísima? No, porque los 1000€ fueron el resultado puntual de una maniobra especulativa, igual que los $54 de la plata. No puede uno venir en 2030 y razonar "la acción de VW está baratísima a 200€, porque en 2008 llegó a cotizar a 1.000€ en un intradía".

Hasta 1999:






De 2000 a 2010:


----------



## xmaniac (5 Oct 2010)

Fetuccini dijo:


> No es por trolear ni joderos el hilo, pero los $54 de 1980 son comparables a los 1000€ que llegó a valer una acción de Volkswagen hace un par de años. Hoy vale 76€, ¿está baratísima? No, porque los 1000€ fueron el resultado puntual de una maniobra especulativa, igual que los $54 de la plata. No puede uno venir en 2030 y razonar "la acción de VW está baratísima a 200€, porque en 2008 llegó a cotizar a 1.000€ en un intradía".
> 
> Hasta 1999:
> 
> ...



Tienes bastante razón pero no se pq ibas a joder un hilo de hace 2 años con este comentario :XX:


----------



## merche400 (5 Oct 2010)

Bueno... chicas... continuamos

Como os dije..ya es el momento de pillarse estas monedas.


Hay algunos "peros":
Hay que reservarlas en el BDE con un par de días de antelacion
Hay que dar el DNI :vomito:
Solo os venden 83 por NIF/día


----------



## Fetuccini (5 Oct 2010)

xmaniac dijo:


> Tienes bastante razón pero no se pq ibas a joder un hilo de hace 2 años con este comentario :XX:



Ja, ja, autoowneado a dolor!

Digo joder el hilo por escribir en un hilo sobre compra de plata de algo ajeno. Por cierto, que no lo subí yo (creo), estaba en el principal en primera página.


----------



## Germain (5 Oct 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> Bueno... chicas... continuamos
> 
> Como os dije..ya es el momento de pillarse estas monedas.
> 
> ...



¿Y tienes que ir personalmente a la calle de las Barcas con el DNI en la boca? Joder como ha cambiado el panorama...


----------



## puntodecontrol (5 Oct 2010)

mañ me acerco yo por el de mi ciudad.

Me juego el cuello de que aqui a final del año, como siga subiendo la plata..... pal año que viene hacen la misma moneda pero valor facial y precio de 15 o 18 €.

Asi mantienen la moneda, con un coste mayor y misma plata.


----------



## merche400 (5 Oct 2010)

Germain dijo:


> ¿Y tienes que ir personalmente a la calle de las Barcas con el DNI en la boca? Joder como ha cambiado el panorama...



Antes molaba ir a por sacos enteros sin tonterias esas del nif ni ná.



Lo que me jode es el puto numero 83 de moneditas maximo.

Podrían haber puesto un numero redondo y mas molón como 100 ó..... 2000


----------



## merche400 (5 Oct 2010)

Don Diego dijo:


> tengo una duda, se que no viene mucho al caso pero bueno, que es mejor o que sale mas rentable comprar monedas de las que hablais pero de oro o comprarlo en especia osea en lingotes



Rentable...no sé. Pero como práctico es mejor las moneditas.

Si es de oro, de 1 onza. 

Si es de plata... cualquiera sirve.


----------



## electric0 (5 Oct 2010)

A fecha de hoy...

7 sucursales de bancos distintos visitadas, 3 ni los han tenido, ni los van a pedir, los conocen sin mas (aunque un cajero me ha mirado con cara de haba)

4 ya no tienen, han tenido pero ya hace meses que no tienen

en uno me han dicho que si me hago una cuenta con ellos me los piden, jejejejejejeje (yo en bancolchon, y estos con sueños humedos)

Saludos.


----------



## merche400 (5 Oct 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> A fecha de hoy...
> 
> 7 *sucursales de bancos* distintos visitadas, 3 ni los han tenido, ni los van a pedir, los conocen sin mas (aunque un cajero me ha mirado con cara de haba)
> 
> ...



Los bancos son un poco perretes.

Llama para reservarlas a la delegacion provincial del mismo BDE más próxima a tu domicilio. Aqui el listado...
http://www.bde.es/webbde/es/secciones/sobreelbanco/organiza/sucursales.pdf


----------



## electric0 (5 Oct 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> Los bancos son un poco perretes.
> 
> Llama para reservarlas a la delegacion provincial del mismo BDE más próxima a tu domicilio. Aqui el listado...
> http://www.bde.es/webbde/es/secciones/sobreelbanco/organiza/sucursales.pdf



Agradezco tu informacion, pero cuando puedo y junto dinero (3000€) las pido a traves de un amigo bancario, y cuando el no puede suministarmelas, me entretengo entre moto y paseos en saltar de sucursal en sucursal, buen ejercicio teniendo las mañanas bastante libres.

Una vez las pedi a sevilla BdE (bueno hable con ellos) y todo eran problemas, mientras que a traves del amigo bancario, ni dejo huella, ni nadie sabe nada de nada, lo unico respetar los 3000€ de golpe, para no ponerlo en el aprieto de tener que dar parte al banco de españa por movimiento de mas de esa cantidad.

En cualquier caso y con mas de 1000 en el colchon, seran pocas ya las compras que hare, posiblemente me encamine mas a aquello de no poner todos los huevos en la misma cesta, y diversificar en algunas otras cosas.

Saludos.


----------



## electric0 (5 Oct 2010)

Por cierto merche400 cuando cierres un hilo para enviarnos a otro, por favor, pon el enlace, que luego cuesta encontrar el hilo mencionado.

Que conste que no lo digo por mala fe, pero algunos somos mas torpecillos que otros.

Saludos


----------



## mfernama (5 Oct 2010)

Pero en estas monedas ¿a cuanto sale el gramo de plata?
Si no me equivoco tenemos que 1oz=31,1 gramos y que la plata está a 16 €/oz.
Así el gramo sale a 0,51 €.
Las del Bde son de 18 gr y ley 0.925, así cada moneda tiene 18*0.925= 16.65 gramos de plata, lo que significa que comprando estas monedas pagamos el gramo a 12/16.65= 0.72 €/gramo.

Si no me he empanado, me sale que el gramo de plata sale a 0.72 €, mientras que en una bullion sale a unos 0.6-0.65 € el gramo, depende del tipo y donde la compres, vamos que creo que si realmente se confia en la subida de la plata y vas a comprar en cantidades importantes, sigue siendo mejor la bullion.


----------



## Lalonchamasfina (5 Oct 2010)

mfernama dijo:


> Si no me he empanado, me sale que el gramo de plata sale a 0.72 €, mientras que en una bullion sale a unos 0.6-0.65 € el gramo, depende del tipo y donde la compres, vamos que creo que si realmente se confia en la subida de la plata y vas a comprar en cantidades importantes, sigue siendo mejor la bullion.



Es una moneda para diversificar tus ahorros metaleros y una opción para los que no se atreven con otro tipo de metal.

Siempre valdrá mínimo 12€ o darán un plazo para cambiarlas.

Enlace al hilo cerrado.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...nto-de-las-monedas-del-bde-2.html#post3314321


----------



## electric0 (5 Oct 2010)

mfernama dijo:


> Pero en estas monedas ¿a cuanto sale el gramo de plata?
> Si no me equivoco tenemos que 1oz=31,1 gramos y que la plata está a 16 €/oz.
> Así el gramo sale a 0,51 €.
> Las del Bde son de 18 gr y ley 0.925, así cada moneda tiene 18*0.925= 16.65 gramos de plata, lo que significa que comprando estas monedas pagamos el gramo a 12/16.65= 0.72 €/gramo.
> ...



No los he repasado, pero seguramente seran correctos tus datos, numeros y cuentas varias...

Segun yo lo veo estas monedas tienen un triple valor, a saber...

Numismatico; el menos interesante, cuando realmente vagan algo, por via natural, ya casi con toda seguridad no podras disfrutar de su valor, ya que habran pasado muuuuuuchos años y posiblemente estes criando malvas, quizas algun nieto o biznieto, se encuentre en un cajon alguna moneda con mucho valor.

Facial; 12€ ademas de curso legal,....... vale, son poco conocidas, y posiblemente las tuvieras que llevar al banco porque en la tienda te miraran con cara rara, pero son curso legal en españa y son 12€ pase lo que pase, en caso de cambiar a neopeseta o "mortadelos" entrarian en el cambio a razon de 12€, ni mas ni menos.

Valor plata, o metalico; tienen 18 gramos de plata 925, y eso esta ahi, si sube la plata desmesuradamente como se pregona y se espera, por algunos, triunfas como "los chichos", con la certeza ademas de que nadie le pondra muchas pegas a la moneda mas facimente reconocible, que una australiana (por ejemplo)

En cualquier caso no creo que nadie de los que las "coleccionamos" este pensando en una inversion cuando las compra, creo que mas bien estamos pensando en asegurar un valor, pase lo que pase, y en que en el peor de los casos posibles, sirvan para seguir viviendo sin perder todo el valor acumulado en su compra, cosa que no se produciria en el caso de coleccionar "papelines de colores" solo respaldados por la confianza.

Un saludo.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (5 Oct 2010)

Germain dijo:


> ¿Y tienes que ir personalmente a la calle de las Barcas con el DNI en la boca? Joder como ha cambiado el panorama...



No os quejéis, que aún no os tatúan...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (5 Oct 2010)

No quiero ser aguafiestas, pero que nadie las compre pensando en un valor numismático en 2, 3, 4, o 5 generaciones...

La ventaja que tienen es que en plan de tener billetes bajo el colchón, las monedas de 12 euros son mejores. Y si no vuelven a acuñar, como parece ser, pues ya valen más.


----------



## puntodecontrol (5 Oct 2010)

mfernama dijo:


> Pero en estas monedas ¿a cuanto sale el gramo de plata?
> Si no me equivoco tenemos que 1oz=31,1 gramos y que la plata está a 16 €/oz.
> Así el gramo sale a 0,51 €.
> Las del Bde son de 18 gr y ley 0.925, así cada moneda tiene 18*0.925= 16.65 gramos de plata, lo que significa que comprando estas monedas pagamos el gramo a 12/16.65= 0.72 €/gramo.
> ...



Si, pero para alguien que confian mas en bancolchon que un banco, es infinitamente mejor estas monedas.


----------



## electric0 (6 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> No quiero ser aguafiestas, pero que nadie las compre pensando en un valor numismático en 2, 3, 4, o 5 generaciones...
> 
> La ventaja que tienen es que en plan de tener billetes bajo el colchón, las monedas de 12 euros son mejores. Y si no vuelven a acuñar, como parece ser, pues ya valen más.



Bueno, en un par de generaciones pueden valer algo ya, toma como ejemplo los pakillos, ya ves, 5 pesetas de paco el patascortas, hoy 5 ó 6 euros, la revalorizacion es grande, aun con la inflaccion y demas, pero confiar en eso, como que no, y menos con la cantidad de ellas que hay....

En fin.... lo comentado... como seguro fantastico, si se dispara la plata, mejor, valor numismatico... mejor imaginar que 0 desde primera hora, y no pensar en los cuentos de la lechera.

Saludos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (6 Oct 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Bueno, en un par de generaciones pueden valer algo ya, toma como ejemplo los pakillos, ya ves, 5 pesetas de paco el patascortas, hoy 5 ó 6 euros, la revalorizacion es grande, aun con la inflaccion y demas, pero confiar en eso, como que no, y menos con la cantidad de ellas que hay....
> 
> En fin.... lo comentado... como seguro fantastico, si se dispara la plata, mejor, valor numismatico... mejor imaginar que 0 desde primera hora, y no pensar en los cuentos de la lechera.
> 
> Saludos.



Mal ejemplo has escogido. La revalorización de los pakillos es debido a la plata que contienen y nada más. Incluso se pagan por debajo del precio de la plata.

Las monedas de 12 euros, si tienen alguna revalorización, será por la plata. Jamás por la "numismática".


----------



## Fantasmón (6 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Mal ejemplo has escogido. La revalorización de los pakillos es debido a la plata que contienen y nada más. Incluso se pagan por debajo del precio de la plata.
> 
> Las monedas de 12 euros, si tienen alguna revalorización, será por la plata. Jamás por la "numismática".



En absoluto. En las monedas de 100 pelas de Franco, hay monedas que valen bastante más que la plata, por su valor numismático.

- Sin circular extraidas de cartucho (lo que los yanquis llaman Brilliant Uncirculated) valen más que su contenido en plata, todos los años, de 1966 a 1970. Se pueden encontrar a partir de 10 euros. No se tienen en cuenta casos específicos, sino un precio general. 

- Año 1970. Se suele vender a partir de 10-12 euros y si es sin circular, pueden pedirte a partir de 15-16 euros.

- Año 1969. Hay de "Palo recto" y "Palo curvo", en función de estado y variante, de 90 euros hasta 400 €.

- Alguna variante del año 67 vale a partir de 200 € (no voy a desvelar cuál es ya que este foro tiene muchas visitas).


----------



## Monsterspeculator (6 Oct 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> En absoluto. En las monedas de 100 pelas de Franco, hay monedas que valen bastante más que la plata, por su valor numismático.
> 
> - Sin circular extraidas de cartucho (lo que los yanquis llaman Brilliant Uncirculated) valen más que su contenido en plata, todos los años, de 1966 a 1970. Se pueden encontrar a partir de 10 euros. No se tienen en cuenta casos específicos, sino un precio general.
> 
> ...



Evidentemente, pero la gente no "invierte" en esas variantes, ni hay volumen. Nuestro amigo electric0 se refería a las del montón y a eso le respondía. El día que se descubra una variante u error en una tirada de monedas de 12 euros, entonces tendremos algunas que se pagarán más. Pero es poco probable que las tengas...

Estamos hablando de las monedas que la gente va a comprar al BdE. 

Por otra parte, el premium numismático que se está pagando en los panda es un tanto absurdo. En todos las series hay algún año (el más difícil) que se paga más, pero los demás no. El estar pagando un premium por moneda nueva es algo peligroso.

PS: El precio que das por los cartuchos de pakillos es bastante más de lo que se paga. Por debajo de 6-6,5 euros/moneda los he visto hace poco.


----------



## electric0 (6 Oct 2010)

A ver.....

Fantasmon y Monster, dejaros del cuento de la lechera, que puede ser que salga o que no, y por supuesto ahora no es lo que tiene mas importancia, simplemente es una posibilidad mas entre miles de monedas, y ahora mismo no es lo que mas importa del tema....(al menos a mi)

Vamos con hoy....

2 sucursales en una nada, dice que el banco de españa les informa y si quieren piden, y si no pues nada.

en la otra 41 monedas,(40 nuevas 2010, 1 circulada del 2007) con lo cual se me acabo el liquido y para casa, jajajajajajaaj (por cierto el BBVA en el centro de cordoba tieso, jajajajaja, si ibais a ir, ahorraros el viaje)

mas.... sorpresa esta mañana.... en la pagina

Cotizaciones de Metales Preciosos 

la plata de manufacturado inversion precio venta (segunda casilla por la derecha a 722.50, a las 9:36 horas)

En un ejercicio de reflexion matematica os invito a comparar el precio de la plata manufacturada inversion de sempsa, con la manufacturada inversion banco de España, en monedas de 12€.... (luego me contais si eso, jajajajaja)

Ya se que me direis que la cotizacion de esa pagina es cara... que si es un momento puntual y luego baja.... que no es el mejor sitio para comprar plata.... que si yo se donde esta mas barata....en fin, vale, no os voy a negar nada de lo que digais... pero sacar numeritos y vereis la sorpresita...

Saludos cordiales...


----------



## electric0 (6 Oct 2010)

repetido..........


----------



## electric0 (6 Oct 2010)

repetido...........


----------



## electric0 (6 Oct 2010)

repetido.......


----------



## electric0 (6 Oct 2010)

repetido......


----------



## electric0 (6 Oct 2010)

repetido.....


----------



## electric0 (6 Oct 2010)

repetido....


----------



## electric0 (6 Oct 2010)

repetido....


----------



## electric0 (6 Oct 2010)

repetido.....


----------



## electric0 (6 Oct 2010)

repetido....


----------



## electric0 (6 Oct 2010)

repetido....


----------



## electric0 (6 Oct 2010)

repetido......


----------



## electric0 (6 Oct 2010)

Siento sinceramente tanta repeticion, pero parece que ha coincidido la averia del servidor, con algun tipo de jugada de mi cutre-ordenador.

Si algun moderador puede que quite por favor todos mis mensajes repetidos, incluido este mismo, gracias por adelantado

Mil perdones.

Saludos.


----------



## Fantasmón (6 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Evidentemente, pero la gente no "invierte" en esas variantes, ni hay volumen. Nuestro amigo electric0 se refería a las del montón y a eso le respondía. El día que se descubra una variante u error en una tirada de monedas de 12 euros, entonces tendremos algunas que se pagarán más. Pero es poco probable que las tengas...
> 
> Estamos hablando de las monedas que la gente va a comprar al BdE.
> 
> ...



Sinceramente, amigo, no creo que merezca la pena que tú y yo discutamos el precio de las monedas. El precio de comprar una moneda, NUNCA puede ser el mismo que para comprar un cartucho.

Algún día ya te contaré historias de pandas: krugerrands los puede tener cualquiera, pero para tener disponible un buen surtido de pandas de plata de los primeros años has de tener contactos de verdad, porque las existencias de las numismáticas mundiales están bajo mínimos.

Yo he vendido algún panda antiguo comprado en subasta a 4 veces el precio de adquisición...y quién estaba haciendo el favor era yo. Supongo que eso nunca te ha pasado: pero esa es la diferencia entre vender monedas y saber qué es lo que se vende, o sea, entre vender metal y proporcionar conocimiento y piezas singulares al cliente. 

Te compro todos los cartuchos de monedas de 100 pesetas de Franco de 1966 a 1968 a 7 € la unidad, o sea, el cartucho sin abrir te lo pago a 175 €. Y las de 1970 te las pago a 8,25 € la unidad en cartucho, o sea, 206,25 €.

Si las puedes comprar a 6 €, supongo que te ofrezco un margen de negocio razonable, ¿no? Tú haces negocio y yo también.

La oferta es seria y en firme, no te cortes si te ofrecen cientos de cartuchos, que puedo adquirirlos. Mira, tengo una idea mejor, en vez de lucrarme yo solo, ofréce los cartuchos al foro y que cada forero adquiera uno.

Personalmente garantizo que a los precios ofrecidos son un auténtico chollo, y quien no los quiera, siempre se los recompraré yo con algún pequeño beneficio para él. Aprovechémonos todos de los contactos de Monster, y le estaremos muy agradecidos ofrecernos chollos reales y no siempre fáciles de adquirir. Pero tranquilos, amigos, que no nos va a ofrecer cartuchos. Es lo de siempre: devaluar los precios de los demás cuando no se tiene stock ni se puede ofrecer producto.:bla:

PS.- Tengo entendido que no haces negocios con pomperos, pero yo soy porompompero o superior.

Sé objetivamente que no me vas a ofrecer ningún cartucho (en el mejor caso alguna cantidad miserable), pero lo importante es ir incomodando a los foreros que saben mucho más de numismática y precios que tú, ya que no te gusta que te hagan sombra en tu negocio de venta de moneda bullion.

A ver si tenemos suerte y nos llenamos de paquillos nuevos a estrenar a precio de chollo, foreros!!!!!!!!!


----------



## merche400 (6 Oct 2010)

.....hhhhuuuummmmm......


me he perdido con tanto lío de monedas e intereses entremezclados. Esto no es lo mio.



¿sabeis la forma de que no te pidan el dni en el BDE y pedir unos 3600 euros de golpe (300 monedas) ?


----------



## electric0 (6 Oct 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> .....hhhhuuuummmmm......
> 
> 
> me he perdido con tanto lío de monedas e intereses entremezclados. Esto no es lo mio.
> ...



En teoria no la hay, se supone que deben de notificar todos los movimientos del tipo de moneda que sea superiores a 3000€

Pero..... tienes otra solucion.... haz como yo hago, peregrinacion de sucursal en sucursal, normalmente no te piden nada, sueltas el dinero, recojes las monedas de 12€ y dices adios muy amablemente, jejejejejeje

Esta mañana he conseguido 41, en tres o cuatro dias las tienes, y no lo sabe nadie, ni dejas huella de ningun tipo.

Saludos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (6 Oct 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Sinceramente, amigo, no creo que merezca la pena que tú y yo discutamos el precio de las monedas. El precio de comprar una moneda, NUNCA puede ser el mismo que para comprar un cartucho.
> 
> Algún día ya te contaré historias de pandas: krugerrands los puede tener cualquiera, pero para tener disponible un buen surtido de pandas de plata de los primeros años has de tener contactos de verdad, porque las existencias de las numismáticas mundiales están bajo mínimos.
> 
> ...




Coño, que bien puesto tiene el nick!

Y porque los primeros pandas se paguen caros, los modernos también? Mire, las eagles del 96 también se pagan caras y no por ello las otras se van a pagar más.

Sobre los cartuchos, si encuentro cientos ya le llamo. Ya que usted pretende ser "experto", estoy seguro que nos puede referir algún numismático que los pague bien. Ponga el precio que paga y dirección.

Gracias.


----------



## merche400 (6 Oct 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> En teoria no la hay, se supone que deben de notificar todos los movimientos del tipo de moneda que sea superiores a 3000€
> 
> Pero..... tienes otra solucion.... haz como yo hago, peregrinacion de sucursal en sucursal, normalmente no te piden nada, sueltas el dinero, recojes las monedas de 12€ y dices adios muy amablemente, jejejejejeje
> 
> ...




En mi sucursal de bancaja me han dicho que si quiero esas monedas, tengo que ir a la central de bancaja(para eso me voy a la sucursal del BDE y listo).Sin embargo, hace tiempo reservé en noviembre o así, cuando las nuevas tiradas y si me las trajero en la propia sucursal.

A mi esque eso de que me pidan el dni me da mala ostia. Es como cuando te hacen una entrevista "para estadisticas" y tienes que contar cosas intimas como "cuanto gana" o así bajo pretexto que son para fines "estadisticos".


----------



## Fantasmón (6 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Coño, que bien puesto tiene el nick!
> 
> Y porque los primeros pandas se paguen caros, los modernos también? Mire, las eagles del 96 también se pagan caras y no por ello las otras se van a pagar más.
> 
> ...



Yo te he hecho una oferta. ¿Te parece razonable o no? Supongo que no es malo el beneficio que te ofrezco.

Te la repito: te pago 175 € por los cartuchos comunes. Y si son de 1970, te pago la pieza a 8,25 €. Por si nunca has tenido un cartucho en tus manos, tienen 25 piezas.

Si necesitas direcciones de numismáticos, pues mal vamos. Chacho, yo no te puedo brindar direcciones de la competencia. Compréndelo, estas cosas no se hacen así, es algo que ya aprenderás con el tiempo.

Yo te las compro. No te preocupes del cliente, sino del producto.

Y ofrezco algo mejor, que las ofrezcas al foro al mismo precio. Es un precio chollo, en vez, de comprar las moneditas del BdE, es mejor comprar un cartucho de paquillos a estrenar. Confío en que más de algún amigo forero se anime


Pero al final Monsterspeculator, no nos las ofreceras...:bla:

PS.- Es cierto, mi nick está bien buscado. Pero el tuyo también te hace justicia: eres un monstruo al especular sobre monedas que no tienes ni puedes conseguir a los precios que dices :XX:


----------



## bluebeetle (6 Oct 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> En teoria no la hay, se supone que deben de notificar todos los movimientos del tipo de moneda que sea superiores a 3000€
> 
> Pero..... tienes otra solucion.... haz como yo hago, peregrinacion de sucursal en sucursal, normalmente no te piden nada, sueltas el dinero, recojes las monedas de 12€ y dices adios muy amablemente, jejejejejeje
> 
> ...



Curioso, esta mañana he recogido en la sucursal del BdE 41 monedas también...:fiufiu:

Por cierto que las monedas de este año estaban agotadas en la sucursal, me han dado de los años 2003,2004 y 2009.


----------



## electric0 (6 Oct 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> En mi sucursal de bancaja me han dicho que si quiero esas monedas, tengo que ir a la central de bancaja(para eso me voy a la sucursal del BDE y listo).Sin embargo, hace tiempo reservé en noviembre o así, cuando las nuevas tiradas y si me las trajero en la propia sucursal.
> 
> A mi esque eso de que me pidan el dni me da mala ostia. Es como cuando te hacen una entrevista "para estadisticas" y tienes que contar cosas intimas como "cuanto gana" o así bajo pretexto que son para fines "estadisticos".



Pero da igual la sucursal ¡¡¡ te cojes una calle llena de bancos, que las hay a miles en este pais, y detras de una sucursal otra, sin importarte si tienes cuenta o no, cuando termines la acera, cruzas la calle y sigues por la otra acera, jajajajajajajajaja

Es la forma segura de no dejar huella, y si en alguna sucursal te piden datos da igual, solo te van a vender unas pocas monedas y no el total.

Saludos.


----------



## electric0 (6 Oct 2010)

bluebeetle dijo:


> Curioso, esta mañana he recogido en la sucursal del BdE 41 monedas también...:fiufiu:
> 
> Por cierto que las monedas de este año estaban agotadas en la sucursal, me han dado de los años 2003,2004 y 2009.



Todavia quedan, en sucursales, en los Bde, pero decir que son para una boda o algo asi, si se levanta la liebre los mismos bancarios se quedaran con ellas, y de un dia para otro no habra por ningun sitio.

Saludos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (6 Oct 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Yo te he hecho una oferta. ¿Te parece razonable o no? Supongo que no es malo el beneficio que te ofrezco.
> 
> Te la repito: te pago 175 € por los cartuchos comunes. Y si son de 1970, te pago la pieza a 8,25 €. Por si nunca has tenido un cartucho en tus manos, tienen 25 piezas.
> 
> ...



Concluimos pues que no hay ningún numis que las pague a 7 euros. Gracias.

Ve como me ha acabado dando la razón.

¿Sabrá decirnos de alguno que las pague a 6 euros? (está claro que dar esa información no le afecta).


----------



## Fantasmón (6 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Concluimos pues que no hay ningún numis que las pague a 7 euros. Gracias.
> 
> Ve como me ha acabado dando la razón.
> 
> ¿Sabrá decirnos de alguno que las pague a 6 euros? (está claro que dar esa información no le afecta).



Mira, chavalote, a 7 euros te las pago yo, y las de 1970 te las pago a 8,25 € en su correspondiente cartucho.

Y además las ofrezco al foro para compartir entre todos el negocio.

Si tú pese a vender krugers apenas conoces a numismáticos, pues es tu problema.

Te enrollas mucho para saber tan poquito de monedas y hablar de precios sobre un género que no tienes en tus manos, ¿no crees?

Es más fácil que digas a los compañeros del foro que se te hinchó la boquita, pero que no puedes obtener el género al precio que dijiste :bla: en ocasiones, esto pasa.

No es ético ni profesional hablar del precio de los demás cuando no se posee un género, es algo que deberás aprender con el tiempo.


----------



## el_andorrano (6 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Concluimos pues que no hay ningún numis que las pague a 7 euros. Gracias.
> 
> Ve como me ha acabado dando la razón.
> 
> ¿Sabrá decirnos de alguno que las pague a 6 euros? (está claro que dar esa información no le afecta).



Buenas tardes

Hombre yo no soy numis pero ahora mismo las compro sobre los 7 euros


----------



## VOTIN (6 Oct 2010)

Y columnarios?
teneis columnarios en cartuchos?
tengo sobre 40 columnarios y me faltan algunas fechas,
si teneis sobrestock avisadme

PD
Yo si tengo pakillos
ademas un paquete o cartucho como lo llamais

Teneis tambien dobles excelentes en cartuchos?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (6 Oct 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Mira, chavalote, a 7 euros te las pago yo, y las de 1970 te las pago a 8,25 € en su correspondiente cartucho.
> 
> Y además las ofrezco al foro para compartir entre todos el negocio.
> 
> ...




Que usted las pague a 7 euros ya nos hemos enterado. Pero a usted, porompompero, no le conocemos, y que haya desinformados que compren o vendan fuera de mercado ya lo hemos visto. 

Por eso, sería conveniente, por informar a los pobres inexpertos que somos los demás, que indicase un numismático en España que compren las monedas a 6 euros. Si no lo hay, evidentemente no lo dirá. No hace falta marear la perdiz: precio y dirección.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (6 Oct 2010)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> 
> Hombre yo no soy numis pero ahora mismo las compro sobre los 7 euros



Gracias Andorrano. En efecto, ya diste precio hace tiempo y los pagabas muy bien. En eso les dais a los numis por todos los lados. Van a acabar los pobres pakillos en la fundición.

Me imagino que pagáis igual los que vienen en cartuchos como los que no ¿no?

Ya sabéis, el mejor sitio para vender los pakillos es al andorrano. Cuando me pase por Barna te llevaré unos cuantos para amortizar el viaje.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (6 Oct 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Y columnarios?
> teneis columnarios en cartuchos?
> tengo sobre 40 columnarios y me faltan algunas fechas,
> si teneis sobrestock avisadme
> ...



Creo que los he visto en cartuchos de 20....
















































....y ponía "Made in China"....


----------



## el_andorrano (6 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Gracias Andorrano. En efecto, ya diste precio hace tiempo y los pagabas muy bien. En eso les dais a los numis por todos los lados. Van a acabar los pobres pakillos en la fundición.
> 
> Me imagino que pagáis igual los que vienen en cartuchos como los que no ¿no?
> 
> Ya sabéis, el mejor sitio para vender los pakillos es al andorrano. Cuando me pase por Barna te llevaré unos cuantos para amortizar el viaje.



En verdad en cartucho todavia no nos han traido, solamente nos traen monedas usadas y sin "valor numismatico", supongo que esos se los llevan a los expertohs

Gracias


----------



## Fantasmón (6 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Que usted las pague a 7 euros ya nos hemos enterado. Pero a usted, porompompero, no le conocemos, y que haya desinformados que compren o vendan fuera de mercado ya lo hemos visto.
> 
> Por eso, sería conveniente, por informar a los pobres inexpertos que somos los demás, que indicase un numismático en España que compren las monedas a 6 euros. Si no lo hay, evidentemente no lo dirá. No hace falta marear la perdiz: precio y dirección.



Vamos a ver, Monstruo.

Si no sabes direcciones de numismáticos, te compras el catálogo de monedas de España de Carlos Fuster o de los Hermanos Guerra y te saldrán las direcciones de numismáticos de toda España. Esto es el ABC de la moneda, aunque comprendo que esto no lo enseñan en los curso de venta de krugers por correspondencia.

Yo nunca diría las direcciones de otros numismáticos:

1.- Porque son mi competencia directa.
2.- Porque no sería ético ni profesional hacerlo sin su beneplácito.
3.- Porque en este sector hay que ser discreto.

Es una cuestión de profesionalidad que o se tiene o no se tiene. Punto.

Que una persona sea inexperta en materia numismática es algo que carece de importancia. Nadie nace enseñado. Siempre se encuentra a alguien que sabe más de una determinada materia. 

El problema es que además de ser ignorante -pese a ser vendedor de monedas- no se quiere aprender y se hace dogma de fe de la necedad.

Yo no sé qué complejos tienes tú con las monedas de plata de 100 pesetas de Franco. Pareces enfermo, chaval. Son monedas de una época determinada en un metal noble, con una ley de 800 milésimas. Para que te hagas una idea en 1970 las leyes en plata de las monedas ordinarias eran en USA, 400 milésimas, en Canadá, 500 milésimas, en Holanda, 720 milésimas y en Francia, 835 milésimas.

Supongo que tú no lo has vivido y a tí te habrán contado que Franco era un ogro muy malo que hacía pupita a los rojos, a los de la acera de enfrente, a los vagos y a los maleantes. Pero eso es indiferente para el tema que nos ocupa, valoramos una moneda con alto contenido en plata.

Estabas preocupado porque nadie ofrecía 6 euros por la moneda...y viene un tipo que te ofrece 7 €. Supongo que te tendrás que comer tus palabras.::

Pregúntale al mismo forero andorrano a cómo te pagaría los krugerrands que tú vendes...ya que quizá tus clientes se llevarían alguna sorpresa.:´(

No sé porque te jode que te asesoren sobre numismática. Tienes manía a las monedas de 100 pesetas. Vale.

Te informo de las piezas de 100 pesetas que valen más...y en vez de darme las gracias, parece que te jode encontrarte con gente que sabe mucho más que tú. En vez, de aprender intentas fastidiar a los demás.

Me dices que encuentras cartuchos nuevos con monedas a 6 euros. Yo te digo que te ofrezco, YA, de un 17 a un 25% de beneficio para tí de forma inmediata. Y reculas. La razón es que no tienes el producto ni lo puedes conseguir a los precios citados. YO SIEMPRE TE PAGARÉ MÁS POR LOS CARTUCHOS QUE UN COMPRADOR DE METAL O UN JOYERO...PERO TÚ NO TIENES.:bla: Y por cierto, yo sí tengo muchos cartuchos de los que te hablo.

Si te ofrecieron monedas en cartucho a 6 euros y no los compraste:

a) O no tienes la más remota idea de moneda de plata y de moneda española.

b) O no tienes dinero disponible. Bueno al foro creo que les dices que ganas 60.000 euros al día pero, amigo, yo ya tengo los cojones pelados y sé si alguien sabe de monedas o si tiene dinero. Conmigo no cuela.

A mí me da igual tu vida, a lo que te dediques y lo que ganes. Pero si ofreces monedas o chollos, házlo en serio o cállate esa bocaza. No tienes cartuchos y punto, chaval. Pero no hables de lo que no existe o no está a tu alcance.

Respecto a los "numis" como tú los llamas, supongo que sí conoces, pero todos te acaban dando de lado. Sólo les falta un tipo insolente como tú, que les debía comprar una miseria, y encima cuestionando su política de precios. Si te salen más baratos los krugers en Francia o en Bélgica, pues cómpralos allá y no toques más los cojones, te debían decir.

Piensa que un numismático suele dar un servicio añadido que tú no prestas: cuando yo ahora vendo moneda de oro, prefiero buscar unas 20 liras o unos 40 francos impecables, mucho antes que los krugers, ya que los puedo dar incluso más baratos por gramo y además estoy vendiendo numismática e historia, no una pieza de oro común.

Estas piezas además de ser una reserva de valor, tiene un valor de satisfacción personal que nunca te brindarán las que tú vendes. Yo por lo menos puedo dar la opción de elegir al cliente, mientras que tú seguro que intentas colocar lo que has recomprado en algún mayorista de monedas.

No obstante, Monstruo, que tengas mucha suerte. Confío que ahora que ya te pagan los paquillos a un precio superior al que tú esperabas se te cure ya el trauma que tenías.

Ojalá vendas muchos krugers, que hay que tener unos huevos de toro para vender tantas monedas sabiendo tan poco. Ese mérito te lo reconozco.


----------



## VOTIN (7 Oct 2010)

Psst..fantasmon
acuerdate de mi,yo compro columnarios a buen precio
si te hace falta cash o te entra algo a precio muy bueno,avisa


----------



## Monsterspeculator (7 Oct 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Vamos a ver, Monstruo.
> 
> Si no sabes direcciones de numismáticos, te compras el catálogo de monedas de España de Carlos Fuster o de los Hermanos Guerra y te saldrán las direcciones de numismáticos de toda España. Esto es el ABC de la moneda, aunque comprendo que esto no lo enseñan en los curso de venta de krugers por correspondencia.
> 
> ...



Pfffff....vaya excusas baratas...Diga que no hay y ya está. Demostrará honestidad y conocer el mercado.



Fantasmón dijo:


> Que una persona sea inexperta en materia numismática es algo que carece de importancia. Nadie nace enseñado. Siempre se encuentra a alguien que sabe más de una determinada materia.



Seguro que lo vemos...



Fantasmón dijo:


> El problema es que además de ser ignorante -pese a ser vendedor de monedas- no se quiere aprender y se hace dogma de fe de la necedad.



Lo dice usted todo....



Fantasmón dijo:


> Yo no sé qué complejos tienes tú con las monedas de plata de 100 pesetas de Franco. Pareces enfermo, chaval. Son monedas de una época determinada en un metal noble, con una ley de 800 milésimas. Para que te hagas una idea en 1970 las leyes en plata de las monedas ordinarias eran en USA, 400 milésimas, en Canadá, 500 milésimas, en Holanda, 720 milésimas y en Francia, 835 milésimas.



¿Los Hercules también?

¿Que se siente de aprender de un "ignorante"? :XX:

Esto parece un fantasmowned...

Precisamente, la ley de 800 milésimas es una puta mierda. La única ley reconocida en el mundo financiero es 900 y superior.



Fantasmón dijo:


> Supongo que tú no lo has vivido y a tí te habrán contado que Franco era un ogro muy malo que hacía pupita a los rojos, a los de la acera de enfrente, a los vagos y a los maleantes. Pero eso es indiferente para el tema que nos ocupa, valoramos una moneda con alto contenido en plata.
> 
> Estabas preocupado porque nadie ofrecía 6 euros por la moneda...y viene un tipo que te ofrece 7 €. Supongo que te tendrás que comer tus palabras.::



Hablábamos de numismáticos. Los compro metales cómo el_andorrano pagan a 7 hoy. 

¿Es usted numismático?




Fantasmón dijo:


> Pregúntale al mismo forero andorrano a cómo te pagaría los krugerrands que tú vendes...ya que quizá tus clientes se llevarían alguna sorpresa.:´(



¿Por qué me quiere hacer usted vender Krugerrands?

Creo que el_andorrano los debe pagar bien, pero no voy a contestar por él. En Munsters los pagan sobre el spot:

Cours de l'or: lingots et pieces d'or (achat et vente)

Busco, y busco y no encuentro una página parecida para los pakillos...¿Serán todos unos rojos?



Fantasmón dijo:


> No sé porque te jode que te asesoren sobre numismática. Tienes manía a las monedas de 100 pesetas. Vale.
> 
> Te informo de las piezas de 100 pesetas que valen más...y en vez de darme las gracias, parece que te jode encontrarte con gente que sabe mucho más que tú. En vez, de aprender intentas fastidiar a los demás.



No ha dicho nada que no supiésemos.



Fantasmón dijo:


> Me dices que encuentras cartuchos nuevos con monedas a 6 euros. Yo te digo que te ofrezco, YA, de un 17 a un 25% de beneficio para tí de forma inmediata. Y reculas. La razón es que no tienes el producto ni lo puedes conseguir a los precios citados. YO SIEMPRE TE PAGARÉ MÁS POR LOS CARTUCHOS QUE UN COMPRADOR DE METAL O UN JOYERO...PERO TÚ NO TIENES.:bla: Y por cierto, yo sí tengo muchos cartuchos de los que te hablo.



No hace falta que lo jure. ::



Fantasmón dijo:


> Si te ofrecieron monedas en cartucho a 6 euros y no los compraste:
> 
> a) O no tienes la más remota idea de moneda de plata y de moneda española.
> 
> ...



¿Se ha olvidado de tomarse las pastillas? ¿Sigue con los tochos sin vender? ::




Fantasmón dijo:


> Respecto a los "numis" como tú los llamas, supongo que sí conoces, pero todos te acaban dando de lado. Sólo les falta un tipo insolente como tú, que les debía comprar una miseria, y encima cuestionando su política de precios. Si te salen más baratos los krugers en Francia o en Bélgica, pues cómpralos allá y no toques más los cojones, te debían decir.



Ya sabemos que jode mucho el compartir información en el foro y que la gente aprenda que no tiene porque malvender sus monedas en España.

Lo dicho. ::



Fantasmón dijo:


> Piensa que un numismático suele dar un servicio añadido que tú no prestas: cuando yo ahora vendo moneda de oro, prefiero buscar unas 20 liras o unos 40 francos impecables, mucho antes que los krugers, ya que los puedo dar incluso más baratos por gramo y además estoy vendiendo numismática e historia, no una pieza de oro común.



¿Está seguro que hay muchos interesados en la "historia" y pagar por ella?

Habrá de todo en la viña del Señor, pero puede estar seguro que hoy en día la mayoría buscan metal y no filigranas numismáticas. Es una pena...que se le va a hacer...Lo siento por usted y sus servicios desperdiciados...



Fantasmón dijo:


> Estas piezas además de ser una reserva de valor, tiene un valor de satisfacción personal que nunca te brindarán las que tú vendes. Yo por lo menos puedo dar la opción de elegir al cliente, mientras que tú seguro que intentas colocar lo que has recomprado en algún mayorista de monedas.



¿Por qué insiste en lo de "las que tú vendes"? Usted no tiene ni puta idea ni le importa una puta mierda si yo vendo o no vendo o lo que vendo o no vendo. Lo que yo creo es que usted no vende una puta mierda por ser tan bocas y maleducado.



Fantasmón dijo:


> No obstante, Monstruo, que tengas mucha suerte. Confío que ahora que ya te pagan los paquillos a un precio superior al que tú esperabas se te cure ya el trauma que tenías.



Había una vez un forero que pretendía que compraba los pakillos al spot. Se fue con el rabo entre las piernas. Una pena. La de pakillos que le hubiésemos encolomado...El tiempo pone a todos en su lugar...



Fantasmón dijo:


> Ojalá vendas muchos krugers, que hay que tener unos huevos de toro para vender tantas monedas sabiendo tan poco. Ese mérito te lo reconozco.



Usted se lo dice todo de nuevo...::


----------



## Fantasmón (7 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Por qué insiste en lo de "las que tú vendes"? Usted no tiene ni puta idea ni le importa una puta mierda si yo vendo o no vendo o lo que vendo o no vendo. Lo que yo creo es que usted no vende una puta mierda por ser tan bocas y maleducado.



No sé por qué te pones tan nervioso, Monsterspeculator.

Yo tan sólo te ofrecía que ganaras en un sólo día de un 17 a un 25% comprando unos cartuchos de 100 pelas de Franco.

Siento que te enfades porque sube el precio de los paquillos y que en este mismo foro, desvirtúen todas las tonterías que dices de que nadie paga ni 6 euros por esas monedas.

A tí te debería dar igual, ya que por lo visto tú no tienes monedas de ese tipo.

Si se te calentó la boca y no te venden los cartuchos a ese precio, lo dices y punto.

Supongo que lo tuyo es ir Paris para gastarte 500 euros en monedas.

Suerte, Monstruo.

EDITO: POR LO QUE HE LEÍDO EN OTRO HILO, ADEMÁS HAS COMPRADO ALGUNAS MONEDAS FRANCESAS DE PLATA. VALE, LO ACEPTO, TE HABRÁS GASTADO ALGUNOS EURILLOS MÁS.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (7 Oct 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> No sé por qué te pones tan nervioso, Monsterspeculator.
> 
> Yo tan sólo te ofrecía que ganaras en un sólo día de un 17 a un 25% comprando unos cartuchos de 100 pelas de Franco.
> 
> ...



¿Y usted ha vendido ya algún mierdapiso? :XX:


No se me ponga celoso, que pillar monedas de curso legal (en un país desarrollado) al valor facial y por debajo del spot no se hace todos los días.

Es cierto que los pakillos también se pueden ir a cambiar al BdE por 20 duros..., digo algunos centimos de euro... :XX:

Y recuerde, el tiempo pone a cada cual en su sitio. En el foro hemos visto que los que hicieron caso a supuestos expertos siguiendo las recomendaciones de comprar pakillos, han visto como aún siguen palmando pasta. Sin embargo los que compraron Eagles y otras monedas han tenido y algunos disfrutado de jugosas plusvalías. Que se lo pregunten a Merche...

¿Quien tenía razón?


:XX:


----------



## Fantasmón (7 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Y usted ha vendido ya algún mierdapiso? :XX:
> 
> 
> No se me ponga celoso, que pillar monedas de curso legal (en un país desarrollado) al valor facial y por debajo del spot no se hace todos los días.
> ...



Todos aquellos que invirtieron en plata pueden haber ganado dinero, señor Monster. La plata está casi a 534 euros el kilo. Un paquillo está a precio spot a 8,11 euros. La plata está en máximos históricos de los últimos 30 años.

Si uno no sabe dónde colocar el género debería consultarlo a quién sabe mucho más que él. Si no sabe pregunte.

Desafortunadamente, algunos de los clientes del Monstruo que le habrán comprado Krugers, estarán palmando pasta en la actualidad, ya que el oro está en máximos históricos en dólares, pero no en euros. O sea, que estarán perdiendo más de 50 eurillos por moneda los que te compraron los Krugers en máximos...

¿Y tienes la caradura de preguntar quién tenía razón? Que se lo pregunten a tus clientes que están pringando:XX:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (7 Oct 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Todos aquellos que invirtieron en plata pueden haber ganado dinero, señor Monster. La plata está casi a 534 euros el kilo. Un paquillo está a precio spot a 8,11 euros. La plata está en máximos históricos de los últimos 30 años.
> 
> Si uno no sabe dónde colocar el género debería consultarlo a quién sabe mucho más que él. Si no sabe pregunte.
> 
> ...




Jajajajajajajaja........Como duele lo de 


¿Quien tenía razón?

¿Por qué se pone tan nervioso? ¿Tiene miedo encontrárse a sus clientes por la calle? Al final el supuesto emperador de la numismática se quedó en pelotas. Si no hay como el tiempo para poner a cada cual en su sitio...


Me alegro sinceramente de volverle a ver por aquí. :XX:

De los que yo hablo es de los que compraron pakillos hará un año o así...Da usted a entender que se pueden vender los pakillos a 8,11 euros...Déjese de pajas mentales y diga a sus antiguos clientes donde se venden a ese precio...


----------



## Fantasmón (7 Oct 2010)

Que no cunda el pánico...que todos aquellos que no están ganando dinero tras haberle comprado krugers al Monstruo, al final tendrán beneficios.

Que el oro seguirá subiendo, muy probablemente con una senda alcista inferior a la de la plata, pero seguirá subiendo.

Tranquilos amigos, que el Monstruo no entiende, pero os vende buen genero...cuando lo vende, porque yo todavía espero los cartuchos de paquillos sin circular a 7 euros la moneda.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (7 Oct 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Que no cunda el pánico...que todos aquellos que no están ganando dinero tras haberle comprado krugers al Monstruo, al final tendrán beneficios.
> 
> Que el oro seguirá subiendo, muy probablemente con una senda alcista inferior a la de la plata, pero seguirá subiendo.
> 
> Tranquilos amigos, que el Monstruo no entiende, pero os vende buen genero...cuando lo vende, porque yo todavía espero los cartuchos de paquillos sin circular a 7 euros la moneda.



En cambio, amigos, los que comprasteis pakillos al precio tongado de Tio Gilipeto y compinches, lo lleváis crudísimo. Preguntadle a Platapillao...¿Donde andará platapillao?


¿Quien tenía razón?


----------



## Fantasmón (7 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Jajajajajajajaja........Como duele lo de
> 
> 
> ¿Quien tenía razón?
> ...



Monstruo, yo te pago los paquillos del 70 en cartucho a 8,25. Incluso a más. Es una oferta seria para todo el foro.

Los paquillos van a recoger la subida de la plata muy pronto. Por ejemplo en SEMPSA están pagando la plata para fundir a unos 30-35 €, por debajo de spot en granalla (costes de afinación 15 €/kilo aproximadamente), luego se puede obtener 470 € el kilo. 

La moneda se paga entonces en fundición a 7,14 €. Conozco otras fundiciones que te pagan precios equivalentes, con mucho menos burocracia. No es cuestión de dar direcciones. Puedo probar todo lo que digo.

Quien haya comprado paquillos ya está ganando dinero, todo depende del precio de adquisición.

El oro se ha comportado peor que la plata. Conozco a gente que está palmando pasta en el oro. Monstruo, algunos de tus clientes estarán ganando un pastón y otros estarán perdiendo, reconócelo.

De todas formas todas las compras son un acuerdo recíproco de voluntades. Si alguien quiere comprar y otro vender, y se fija un precio, al que le vaya peor el negocio, que se joda. 

Lo que no se puede es mentir o dar moneda falsa, pero si un cliente palma en los metales preciosos, que piense que al sacar un coche nuevo del concesionario ya se pierde un 30%.

En serio, nadie puede recriminar a nadie si un cliente perdió. Somos adultos.


Por cierto, ¿me has vuelto a ver? ¿Alguna vez me viste en persona en mi vida?.

EDITO: yo no puedo brindar direcciones de numismáticos, pero si de una sociedad anónima líder en el sector de los metales preciosos, porque su nombre es público y ampliamente conocido.

EDITO II: la moneda de metales preciosos en buen estado general, no se debería vender. La fundición representa la última opción para las monedas que no tienen una fácil salida. Pero los paquillos se pagarán por encima del valor que os pagarán en fundición, no os quepa duda. Lo que suele ocurrir es que el público no suele asumir con facilidad subidas vertiginosas del precio de la plata, como lo suelen hacer los profesionales del sector, hasta que el precio se consolida. Paciencia, que por las monedas se pagará más de lo que se paga ahora.

EDITO III: cuando se compran paquillos, además hay que saber escoger los mejores para guardarlos. Por algunos podréis sacar de 90 a 400 euros. Tan sólo es cuestión de saber cuáles son. Hay algunas variantes que están siendo acumuladas por los numismáticos. Quizá algún día os pueda explicar la razón, pero por ahora no sería algo sensato, porque me perjudicaría en mi política de inversión.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (7 Oct 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Monstruo, yo te pago los paquillos del 70 en cartucho a 8,25. Incluso a más. Es una oferta seria para todo el foro.
> 
> Los paquillos van a recoger la subida de la plata muy pronto. Por ejemplo en SEMPSA están pagando la plata para fundir a unos 30-35 €, por debajo de spot en granalla (costes de afinación 15 €/kilo aproximadamente), luego se puede obtener 470 € el kilo.
> 
> ...





Coño, vaya saboteo en regla del hilo de las monedas de 12 euros. 

Deje que la gente compre lo que le salga de los cojones y no lo que usted vende!!


----------



## Fantasmón (7 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Coño, vaya saboteo en regle del hilo de las monedas de 12 euros.
> 
> Deje que la gente compre lo que le salga de los cojones y no lo que usted vende!!



¿Realmente crees que vendo paquillos? Los paquillos son mucho mejor moneda de inversión que las monedas de 12 euros. Todo depende del precio de compra.

Los últimos paquillos que compré este domingo fue a un precio de 6 euros. La plata la compre por debajo de 400 euros el kilo. 

Si la gente prefiere comprar plata a más de 700 € el kilo siguiendo el consejo de Monster, que lo haga. A mí me da igual.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (7 Oct 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> ¿Realmente crees que vendo paquillos? Los paquillos son mucho mejor moneda de inversión que las monedas de 12 euros. Todo depende del precio de compra.
> 
> Los últimos paquillos que compré este domingo fue a un precio de 6 euros. La plata la compre por debajo de 400 euros el kilo.
> 
> Si la gente prefiere comprar plata a más de 700 € el kilo siguiendo el consejo de Monster, que lo haga. A mí me da igual.



El problema no es comprarlo...El problema es venderlo...

No veo porque se callaría las fundiciones donde dice que pagan a más de 7 euros los pakillos...No será que verifiquemos...y luego resulte que hay que llevar más de 1000 y esas cosas...


En todo caso, queda claramente demostrado que lo que le pueden vender a un ignorante numismáticamente hablando van a ser las peores monedas, las más estropeadas y con nulo valor numismático. Así que no sé de que coño habla de las monedas de palo recto,etc,etc Es todo cuento.


----------



## Fantasmón (7 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> El problema no es comprarlo...El problema es venderlo...
> 
> No veo porque se callaría las fundiciones donde dice que pagan a más de 7 euros los pakillos...No será que verifiquemos...y luego resulte que hay que llevar más de 1000 y esas cosas...
> 
> ...



¿Para tí es algún problema llevar 1000 piezas? Si es una miseria...A ver si te vas a presentar en fundición con 5 paquillos y pretendes que te paguen el spot...

¿Por qué no pongo direcciones de fundiciones? Pues para que te lo curres tú. Si no te lo crees es tu problema. Yo sé de lo que hablo. Me sorprende que te dediques al oro y no estés al tanto del pago del metal -oro y plata- en fundición, cuando cualquier compraventa cutre de oro sabe lo que le pagan hasta el céntimo de euro. Buscar direcciones no debería ser tan dificil para alguien que se va a ir a comprar monedas a Paris...digo yo. Especialmente cuando tienes varias fundiciones en Madrid.

Monstruo, tú puedes ignorar todo lo que quieras sobre las fundiciones, pero no debería sembrar la duda sobre los demás si no sabes de la materia que estás tratando.

Lo que se vende a un ignorante en numismática no son necesariamente las peores monedas, sino piezas comunes. En ocasiones están en una calidad muy aceptable. Yo he comprado muchísimos lotes con piezas sin circular, en los que el propietario deshizo los cartuchos.

Si no deseas aprender de monedas, a mí me la peta, pero supongo que en el foro hay muchas personas ávidas por formarse y cultivarse, que van más allá de las cuatro monedas bullion de inversión.

Supongo que es más fácil decir que los paquillos son una mierda que aprender qué paquillos tienen un valor superior. 

Y por cierto tampoco espero que tú sepas cuáles son las variantes de los paquillos, puesto que la mayoría de numismáticos tampoco las conocen.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (7 Oct 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> ¿Para tí es algún problema llevar 1000 piezas? Si es una miseria...A ver si te vas a presentar en fundición con 5 paquillos y pretendes que te paguen el spot...
> 
> ¿Por qué no pongo direcciones de fundiciones? Pues para que te lo curres tú. Si no te lo crees es tu problema. Yo sé de lo que hablo. Me sorprende que te dediques al oro y no estés al tanto del pago del metal -oro y plata- en fundición, cuando cualquier compraventa cutre de oro sabe lo que le pagan hasta el céntimo de euro. Buscar direcciones no debería ser tan dificil para alguien que se va a ir a comprar monedas a Paris...digo yo. Especialmente cuando tienes varias fundiciones en Madrid.
> 
> ...




La información de las fundiciones es para los foreros. 

Con tanto secretismo y tanta mierda no inspira usted mucha confianza...


----------



## Fantasmón (7 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> La información de las fundiciones es para los foreros.
> 
> Con tanto secretismo y tanta mierda no inspira usted mucha confianza...



Monster, percibo que andas ofuscado.

No te mosquees. Tus clientes de krugers recuperarán su inversión y al final nos irá bien a todos. 

¿Supone para tí un problema currarte un poquito el tema de las fundiciones? ¿Por qué razón tengo yo que revelar mis contactos? Yo no doy direcciones ni fuentes porque no es mi estilo. No me interesa. Pero te repito que tú tienes en Madrid varias fundiciones.

Si alguien lo hace todo con secretismo eres tú. Muchísimo MP para los precios. Dices que te han ofrecido género a un precio inexistente (por ejemplo los cartuchos de paquillos a 6 euros), etc...

Tú haz lo que tu quieras y yo lo que me dé la gana. Lleva la política comercial que quieras.

Yo no pretendo presentarme a las elecciones, luego me la suda el hecho de generar confianza.

Yo no pretendo vender moneda en este foro, luego me da igual intentar convencer al personal.

Me da igual que la gente ame u odie los paquillos, o que compren monedas de 12 euros. Son una mala inversión que NUNCA recomendará ningún profesional de la inversión metalífera ni numismática. Tú te lo tomas como algo personal, pero si tu te movieras en los círculos que mueven pasta con el metal verías como se reirían de tí en tu cara por recomendar plata a más de 700 euros el kilo como inversión.

Yo digo a los foreros lo que pienso en función de una experiencia vital, financiera y profesional. Ojalá se acaben pronto las monedas de 12 euros, para que así nuevos foreros no caigan en ese engañabobos. Por supuesto, siempre serán mejor estas monedas que las estampitas de papel, eso está claro, pero no son una buena opción.

En este año 2010 yo he comprado los pandas de plata de 2009 una onza a .63 € el gramo, mientras que desde este foro se fomentaba comprar monedas del BdE a .72 € el gramo. Eso es una barbaridad para todo aquel que entienda de monedas.

El panda es una moneda de alcance MUNDIAL, y en 2010 se tenía prevista una tirada de 800.000 piezas que se ha incrementado hasta un máximo de 1.5 millon. Lo que hará que lógicamente se incremente la base de coleccionistas de esta moneda y cuando éstos tengan más poder adquisitivo, algunos de ellos intentarán comprar las piezas anteriores (piensa que China es el país del mundo en que cada año aparecen más nuevos multimillonarios).

El engendro de la FNMT tiene un precio superior (por lo menos hasta 2010) por gramo de plata pura, una tirada superior (hasta 2 millones de piezas) y un público LOCAL de un país como España y cuyos principales potenciales compradores son unos jóvenes que se agrupan en un foro cuyo principal tema es que la vivienda sufre una burbuja.

Si se estudia la revalorización de los pandas en el mercado mundial, te das cuenta de que suben mes a mes, y que apenas hay stock. En cambio, las monedas de 12 euros son una porquería que no se revaloriza y que dificilmente valdrá la moneda algo más que el metal. Y por supuesto, mucho más caras.

Cuando yo informo de las monedas, advierto sobre mi singular enfoque y que cada cual decida. Pero considero que mis opiniones están fundadas y mis argumentos están bien razonados.

Considero que comprar monedas de 12 € es una cagada. Pero que desde este foro Monster diga que los pandas tienen un premium absurdo, mientras se fomenta la inversión en los engendros de la FNMT de 12 euros es para hacer una reflexión profunda.

Porque digo yo, ¿cuándo uno habla de pandas debería conocer de lo que está hablando? ¿O no?

Mi motivación para escribir aquí no es ganar dinero con la venta de monedas, sino hacer reflexionar a aquellos que tomen a bien mis palabras.

Y ahora os propongo un experimento, cuyo resultado es incierto, pero aún así lo propongo.

Ojalá algunos de los foreros lo pueda desarrollar. Obviamente yo no puedo, ya que podría sembrar suspicacias:

*El experimento Fantasmón. En honor al forero que os escribe.*

Consiste en tomar una moneda de un panda de una onza de plata y dos monedas del BdE de 12 euros no importan las fechas.

Y hacer algo tan simple como preguntar a los niños, si prefieren 2 monedas pequeñas o una grande. No hay que regalárselas, sino preguntarles a cerca de cuáles preferirían.

La razón de preguntar a niños es porque acostumbran a decir la verdad y porque no tienen tan claro el concepto del valor en euros. También puede hacerse con adultos por supuesto.

Sería muy interesante obtener esos resultados para extrapolarla al resto de la población.

Evidentemente a los niños les gustará la cápsula, el diseño, el tamaño, el hecho de que salga un animal tan entrañable como el panda, la calidad del acabado de la moneda, etc...y el panda ganará por goleada.

Los niños ignoran que:

- El panda es una moneda de plata pura .999 mientras que los engendros son monedas .925.

- La acuñación de la serie del panda es anual, con diversos formatos de plata y oro puros, mientras que los engendros son únicos en formato y habitualmente sólo en plata, sin que ofrezcan diversos tamaños.

- La temática del panda es un animal conocido desde la infancia y que gusta a todos, mientras que los engendros conmemoran algún hecho significativo sólo para España.

- Los engendros han sido producidos hasta en tiradas de 2 millones de piezas, mientras que los pandas tienen producciones bastante inferiores.

- El potencial de demanda de los nacionales de la moneda nueva china es infinitamente superior, por población, a la moneda nueva española.
´
- La moneda del panda tiene una proyección global, conocida y vendida en todo el mundo, mientras que los engendros del BdE no los quiere nadie a ese precio desorbitado por gramo de plata.

- El precio de un panda de 2010: este año me han costado puestos en mano a 19,5 euros (mientras que dos monedas del BdE me hubieran costado 24 euros). 

Si alguien realizara este experimento sería muy interesante que expusiera los resultados. 

Yo particularmente creo que ganará por goleada el hecho de que los niños pre ferirán un panda de plata frente a 2 monedas del BdE.

Podéis pensar que los niños son tontos...pero ni hablar de eso. Pueden ser inteligentísimos y siempre son sinceros. Su criterio es muy válido y extrapolable a [gran parte de la población.

Podéis pensar que los niños carecen de conocimientos numismáticos y de inversiones, pues como algunos foreros.

Podéis pensar que lo bueno de las monedas es que siempre valdrán 12 euros...como si ahora fuera fácil encontrar pandas a mucho menos de 24 euros, con los pandas la revalorización si que ha sido evidente, incluso los años más recientes.

Pero tengo muy claro que lo que los niños prefieran será lo que prefiera la opinión general a nivel mundial. Y estoy convencido de que preferirán el panda frente a los dos engendros.


----------



## Fantasmón (7 Oct 2010)

Joder...la plata ha subido un 17% en los últimos 30 días.

Un paquillo vale, a precio de spot, 8,21 €. La onza de plata cotiza a 16.80 €.

Lástima que quien haya comprado monedas de 12 € del BdE no ha ganado nada.

EDITO: Los hermanos Platapillaos van a ser los más forraos del foro, con sus espuertas de paquillos llenas a rebosar


----------



## Monsterspeculator (7 Oct 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Monster, percibo que andas ofuscado.
> 
> No te mosquees. Tus clientes de krugers recuperarán su inversión y al final nos irá bien a todos.
> 
> ...



Coño, me gusta el experimento. Hagámoslo ahora proponiendo a los niños un panda o diez pakillos. :XX:


----------



## electric0 (7 Oct 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Monster, percibo que andas ofuscado.
> 
> No te mosquees. Tus clientes de krugers recuperarán su inversión y al final nos irá bien a todos.
> 
> ...



Muy buenos los circunloquios, aunque en mi caso concreto inutiles e improductivos, ademas de contraproducentes, prefiero un razonamiento lo mas logico y lo mas sencillo posible.

Saludos.


----------



## Mk3 (7 Oct 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Monster, percibo que andas ofuscado.
> 
> No te mosquees. Tus clientes de krugers recuperarán su inversión y al final nos irá bien a todos.
> 
> ...



Hola Tiogilito ? :XX:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (7 Oct 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Muy buenos los circunloquios, aunque en mi caso concreto inutiles e improductivos, ademas de contraproducentes, prefiero un razonamiento lo mas logico y lo mas sencillo posible.
> 
> Saludos.



En efecto, no hay que hacerse pajas mentales.

Si uno tiene billetes en bancolchón (y todos debemos tener unos pocos), debería cambiarlos por monedas de 12 euros. Se beneficia del contenido en plata y del valor facial. Lo único negtivo es tener que molestarse en ir a comprarlos al BdE y llevarlos a cambiar allí si se diese la necesidad.


Por otra parte, si lo que uno quiere es invertir en bullion internacional, hay que buscar la mejor moneda con menor premium. Estas son los Eagles, los maples y las filarmónicas.


----------



## Lalonchamasfina (7 Oct 2010)

Joder Fantasmón, leo tus mensajes y se me caen las lagrimas recordando viejos tiempos del foro.

Bienvenido.


----------



## electric0 (7 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> En efecto, no hay que hacerse pajas mentales.
> 
> Si uno tiene billetes en bancolchón (y todos debemos tener unos pocos), debería cambiarlos por monedas de 12 euros. Se beneficia del contenido en plata y del valor facial. Lo único negtivo es tener que molestarse en ir a comprarlos al BdE y llevarlos a cambiar allí si se diese la necesidad.
> 
> ...



Con hijo propio en edad escolar, puedo asegurar que preferira unos cromos de futbolistas, a cualquier moneda que le podamos presentar, oro, plata, platino o hierro, y que como mucho pensara en cuantos cromos puede comprar con ella, pero nunca se planteara una revalorizacion, una seguridad de conservacion del valor de su trabajo, ni nada parecido...... es mas si le damos una de alpaca brillante, del doble de tamaño y de valor minimo, seguramente elegira esa.

En ningun caso desde que empece a participar en este hilo, imagine la posibilidad de ""invertir"" en monedas de 12€ Bde, si no simplemente en conservar el valor, y ademas en este caso, un doble valor, facial y argentifero, por si vienen mal dadas.... (si se revalorizan mejor, pero es secundario)

En caso de invertir en algo esperando revalorizacion existen otros caminos, y estos en mi caso concreto no pasarian por las monedas, en ningun caso,... preferira otras cosas como tubo de cobre, o granalla de oro o plata, o simplemente herramienta industrial, o mismamente gasoil, o cualquier otra cosa no perecedera de uso futuro y escasez previsible, cosas que sin pagar los costes de ""hechura"" tengan el material que sirva en breve para negociar con el.

Saludos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (7 Oct 2010)

Lalonchamasfina dijo:


> Joder Fantasmón, leo tus mensajes y se me caen las lagrimas recordando viejos tiempos del foro.
> 
> Bienvenido.



Nos había abandonado !!! Y en el fondo lo apreciamos todos...

Pero siempre estuvo entre nosostros....

A ver si nos cuenta como van sus ventas inmobilliarias...cuestión de tomar el pulso al mercado de forma directa...


----------



## electric0 (7 Oct 2010)

Por cierto...

Cotizaciones de Metales Preciosos

A las 9:33 de hoy a 725.51.......

ya se que no es significativo.... pero se supera dia a dia marcando maximos, la subida es libre por lo que se ve.

No entiendo de bolsa, ni quiero aprender demasiado de esos negocios digamos......... tan turbios como etereos.... ¿pero donde esta el techo? ¿existe alguna limitacion en la subida? 

saludos


----------



## segundaresidencia (7 Oct 2010)

paspán dijo:


> Hola Tiogilito ? :XX:



seria todo un honor si fuese el, por fin algun entendido en el foro de los de verdad, le esperamos como si fuese el mesias 
me jode como hizo sangre de tiogilito el hombre d elos 60K euros dia, pero bueno,arrieros somos......
un saludo cordial

pd; yo ya hace tiempo que no tengo monedas de franco de 100 pesetas,tengo eagles en cantidades mas o menos "grandes"


----------



## Fantasmón (7 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> En efecto, no hay que hacerse pajas mentales.
> 
> Si uno tiene billetes en bancolchón (y todos debemos tener unos pocos), debería cambiarlos por monedas de 12 euros. Se beneficia del contenido en plata y del valor facial. Lo único negtivo es tener que molestarse en ir a comprarlos al BdE y llevarlos a cambiar allí si se diese la necesidad.
> 
> ...



Suelen tener menor premium que los Eagles algunas monedes, como los Diners de Andorra, el Elefante de Somalia y el Barco de las Islas Cook...entre otros, por lo menos hasta el momento.

Discrepo con ese punto de vista. Yo he acumulado bastantes pandas a 18 euros, y he comprado lotes de los años 1990-2004 a 20 euros...sin duda una mejor inversión que comprar eagles. El tiempo lo dirá. Para que os hagáis una idea, no es fácil encontral el del año 2000 por menos de 100 euros en este momento.

Es posible acumular bullion con revalorización numismática, eso sin duda. Aunque acepto que es algo que no pueden hacer todos los foreros.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (7 Oct 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Suelen tener menor premium que los Eagles algunas monedes, como los Diners de Andorra, el Elefante de Somalia y el Barco de las Islas Cook...entre otros, por lo menos hasta el momento.



Claro, y los rounds aún tienen menos premium. El problema de esas monedas es que no tienen mercado internacional relevante, como los pakillos, y eso hace que no sean atractivas para el inversor. 




Fantasmón dijo:


> Discrepo con ese punto de vista. Yo he acumulado bastantes pandas a 18 euros, y he comprado lotes de los años 1990-2004 a 20 euros...sin duda una mejor inversión que comprar eagles. El tiempo lo dirá. Para que os hagáis una idea, no es fácil encontral el del año 2000 por menos de 100 euros en este momento.
> 
> Es posible acumular bullion con revalorización numismática, eso sin duda. Aunque acepto que es algo que no pueden hacer todos los foreros.



El inversor medio no quiere perder el tiempo con consideraciones numismáticas, ni sobre todo, romperse la cabeza y perder el tiempo para saber donde le pagarán el premium que cree que tienen sus monedas. 

El tiempo es oro.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (7 Oct 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> seria todo un honor si fuese el, por fin algun entendido en el foro de los de verdad, le esperamos como si fuese el mesias
> me jode como hizo sangre de tiogilito el hombre d elos 60K euros dia, pero bueno,arrieros somos......
> un saludo cordial
> 
> pd; yo ya hace tiempo que no tengo monedas de franco de 100 pesetas,tengo eagles en cantidades mas o menos "grandes"




Claro, me hiciste caso a mi y no al TioGili, y kolokaste en el foro los pakillos para comprar eagles...Algún día te reflotamos posts de la época y nos tronchamos un rato...


----------



## Fantasmón (7 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Claro, me hiciste caso a mi y no al TioGili, y kolokaste en el foro los pakillos para comprar eagles...Algún día te reflotamos posts de la época y nos tronchamos un rato...



Monster, en los mentideros del metal se ha oído que los Hermanos Platapillaos han solicitado judicialmente el cambio de su apellido a "Plataforraos", ya que consideran que es bastante más adecuado. ¿Sabes algo?
 
Ánimo, que la plata está en máximos de los últimos 30 años, tanto en dólares como en euros. 

Algunos clientes que te compraron los krugers antes del verano siguen palmando, pero pronto recuperarán el total de su inversión. Seguro que al final ganarán dinero...pero menos que si hubieran comprado paquillos antes del verano, eso está claro.


----------



## electric0 (7 Oct 2010)

Seguis con la cabeza fija en la idea de ganar pasta a espuertas.... (o capazos, que dicen en mi pueblo)

Bueno.... hoy.....

2 entidades visitadas, en una 0 en la otra 14 monedas...

interesante la pregunta del cajero...

El-- ¿pero?..... ¿esto ya valdra mas la plata que los 12 € , no?

Yo-- no se, me las han encargado para una boda, no tengo ni idea...

Y en la pagina que uso como referencia 728.46 €/K a las 11.59, sigue subiendo..... viva la fiesta (de la plata) muera la moneda fiat (tendiendo mas cada dia a su valor 0)

Saludos


----------



## segundaresidencia (7 Oct 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Seguis con la cabeza fija en la idea de ganar pasta a espuertas.... (o capazos, que dicen en mi pueblo)
> 
> Bueno.... hoy.....
> 
> ...



joder, creia que estabas equivocado¡¡¡ he ido a comprobar precio y estas en lo correcto(bueno,donde yo lo miro 6 euros menos), a 700 leuros el kilazo¡¡¡ ¿para cuando los 1000?
un saludo


----------



## electric0 (7 Oct 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> joder, creia que estabas equivocado¡¡¡ he ido a comprobar precio y estas en lo correcto(bueno,donde yo lo miro 6 euros menos), a 700 leuros el kilazo¡¡¡ ¿para cuando los 1000?
> un saludo



Bueno, no sera la unica pagina que ponga el precio, ni la mejor, pero me sirve de referencia... en ella mas que ver la revalorizacion de la plata, lo que se ve es el eclipse de la moneda fiat.

Por cierto ¿porque iba a mentir? no tengo ningun interes en vender plata a nadie, no es mi negocio, la compro para mi, como reserva de valor, el dia que tenga que vender lo hare en masa (todo o casi todo) para poner esa reserva en otros lares, y lo hare por el valor facial o plata segun me interese en el momento.

Saludos.


----------



## Fantasmón (7 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Claro, y los rounds aún tienen menos premium. El problema de esas monedas es que no tienen mercado internacional relevante, como los pakillos, y eso hace que no sean atractivas para el inversor.



Estas monedas no tienen ningún problema, tienen su público y además son más baratas que las onzas más renombradas.

Considero que el tiene el problema eres tú cuando no te gustan ciertas piezas.

A mí si mi ofrecen elefantes al mismo precio que las filarmónicas, me quedo las filarmónicas, pero si me las ofrecieran un euro y medio más baratas, me quedaría los elefantes, por supuesto.

Los rounds tienen menos premium habitualmente que las monedas que cité porque los rounds no son monedas, sino medallas.

Aunque ahora también se están poniendo de moda los "Art rounds" en USA y se paga mucho más que por los Eagles. Te pongo un enlace para que lo verifiques:

OAKLAND SILVER & GOLD • (510) 601-0436

Luego no seas tan categórico, que hay de todo en la viña del Señor.


----------



## puntodecontrol (7 Oct 2010)

fantasmón dijo:


> estas monedas no tienen ningún problema, tienen su público y además son más baratas que las onzas más renombradas.
> 
> Considero que el tiene el problema eres tú cuando no te gustan ciertas piezas.
> *
> ...




*totalmente de acuerdo con usted*


----------



## DrJ (7 Oct 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> A mí si mi ofrecen elefantes al mismo precio que las filarmónicas, me quedo las filarmónicas, pero si me las ofrecieran un euro y medio más baratas, me quedaría los elefantes, por supuesto.



El asunto viene después de comprar, en el delicado momento de vender ... ¿ese euro y medio que me ahorre en la compra de cada onza se mantendrá?


----------



## puntodecontrol (7 Oct 2010)

DrJ dijo:


> El asunto viene después de comprar, en el delicado momento de vender ... ¿ese euro y medio que me ahorre en la compra de cada onza se mantendrá?



usted compra plata amonedada, ami, me da igual si quiero plata que sea un elefante que una filarmonica.

Si quiero un panda o algo con premium numismatico lo pago, pero si quiero plata, lo dicho.


----------



## El cid (7 Oct 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> usted compra plata amonedada, ami, me da igual si quiero plata que sea un elefante que una filarmonica.
> 
> Si quiero un panda o algo con premium numismatico lo pago, pero si quiero plata, lo dicho.



Pues los pakillos son perfectos para eso.

La amonedada mas baraaaata. 

Producto nacional, ar.


----------



## DrJ (7 Oct 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> usted compra plata amonedada, ami, me da igual si quiero plata que sea un elefante que una filarmonica.
> 
> Si quiero un panda o algo con premium numismatico lo pago, pero si quiero plata, lo dicho.



Efectivamente una onza siempre es una onza independientemente del animaliko que tenga grabado pero, salvo que usted consuma directamente el metal, supongo que la plata no es un objetivo "per se" y al final lo terminará vendiendo. Una fundición se lo comprará al peso y a un precio inferior, pero si lo quiere vender en su estado de moneda, posiblemente (sin entrar a valorar los motivos del comprador) no le ofrezcan el mismo precio por todos los tipos de onza. 
Valorar si esta diferencia compensa o no el sobreprecio pagado a la hora de comprar los tipos mas populares de onza era el motivo de mi pregunta (casi nada pues la pregunta se las trae).

Salu2


----------



## electric0 (13 Oct 2010)

Seguimos en la linea, marcando maximos a diario, hoy 730.58 €/kilo.

Cotizaciones de Metales Preciosos

Mañana saldre a ver si todavia algun banco/caja/sucursal sigue teniendo monedas disponibles para la venta, y los propios bancarios, cajeros y demas, todavia no se han dado cuenta de la movida. (eso si, cada dia con menos esperanzas)

Saludos.


----------



## Amonedado (13 Oct 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Seguimos en la linea, marcando maximos a diario, hoy 730.58 €/kilo.
> 
> Cotizaciones de Metales Preciosos
> 
> ...



730.58 €/Kilo!!!

yo vendo el kilo a 600 €.:Baile:


----------



## electric0 (13 Oct 2010)

Amonedado dijo:


> 730.58 €/Kilo!!!
> 
> yo vendo el kilo a 600 €.:Baile:



AH, fantastico pompero, si estas en cordoba podemos tomar un cafe y tratar de negocios, si no pues lo siento, no pienso desplazarme fuera ni por una tonelada.

Saludos


----------



## electric0 (13 Oct 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Seguimos en la linea, marcando maximos a diario, hoy 730.58 €/kilo.
> 
> Cotizaciones de Metales Preciosos
> 
> ...



me autocito, 737.77 a las 16.42 ¿que esta pasando? ¿no tiene techo?

¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿ ¡ ????????????????????????????


----------



## electric0 (14 Oct 2010)

Vamos que nos vamos.....

766.11€/kilo a las 9:37 del 14/10/10


----------



## Amonedado (14 Oct 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Vamos que nos vamos.....
> 
> 766.11€/kilo a las 9:37 del 14/10/10



...te sigo!


----------



## QuepasaRey (14 Oct 2010)

En este hilo se aconseja fuertemente comprar esas monedas por su valor en metal, y en otro hilo un compañero se jacta se "haberse deshecho de ellas" y a nadie le ha parecido mal.

Alguien a hecho el calculo aproximado del valor en plata de esas monedas a dia de hoy aproximadamente?


----------



## El cid (14 Oct 2010)

QuepasaRey dijo:


> En este hilo se aconseja fuertemente comprar esas monedas por su valor en metal, y en otro hilo un compañero se jacta se "haberse deshecho de ellas" y a nadie le ha parecido mal.
> 
> Alguien a hecho el calculo aproximado del valor en plata de esas monedas a dia de hoy aproximadamente?



Si necesitas que te hagan el cálculo, no compres plata. ::

Ah hace un tiempo que el IVA de la plata es 18%.


----------



## bluebeetle (14 Oct 2010)

Atención a este hilo:http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones-alternativas/182436-moneda-de-20-euros.html

El panorama está bastante claro.


----------



## electric0 (14 Oct 2010)

QuepasaRey dijo:


> En este hilo se aconseja fuertemente comprar esas monedas por su valor en metal, y en otro hilo un compañero se jacta se "haberse deshecho de ellas" y a nadie le ha parecido mal.
> 
> Alguien a hecho el calculo aproximado del valor en plata de esas monedas a dia de hoy aproximadamente?



Tu mismo, ¿¿¿¿ a ver si te crees que te vamos a dar el trabajo hecho ??? y para que no tengas que informarte buscando datos extraños....

Las monedas pesan 18 gramos y son de plata de 925 milesimas, con eso te sobra... ala¡¡¡ a usar un rato la calculadora del windows, y luego nos lo cuentas.

Lo de jactarse de haberse desecho de ellas es logico y normal si lo que quieres es especular con ellas como que no, pero ahora me dices que otra cosa tiene liquidez tan inmediata como las monedas y al mismo tiempo un valor intrinseco contenido en el propio metal de la moneda.

Saludos

Saludos.


----------



## electric0 (14 Oct 2010)

Por cierto..... poquito queda ya en la calle... hoy 5 sucursales visitadas y solo 2 monedas ya circuladas aunque en perfecto estado.... se me van acabando los sitios y cada vez ""la pesca"" es mas pobre, es cuestion de algunos dias que se "pierdan" todas de la circulacion.

Saludos.


----------



## bluebeetle (14 Oct 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Por cierto..... poquito queda ya en la calle... hoy 5 sucursales visitadas y solo 2 monedas ya circuladas aunque en perfecto estado.... se me van acabando los sitios y cada vez ""la pesca"" es mas pobre, es cuestion de algunos dias que se "pierdan" todas de la circulacion.
> 
> Saludos.



Está usted hecho todo un "pescador" 

Mañana me pasaré otra vez por el BdE a ver si les han repuesto monedas de este año, como me aseguraron que harían. De años anteriores todavía están bien surtidos.

Saludos.


----------



## puntodecontrol (14 Oct 2010)

bluebeetle dijo:


> Está usted hecho todo un "pescador"
> 
> Mañana me pasaré otra vez por el BdE a ver si les han repuesto monedas de este año, como me aseguraron que harían. De años anteriores todavía están bien surtidos.
> 
> Saludos.



pues sera en la rioja, porque en bilbao, las veces que he ido solo del mismo año o anterior.

por otro lado, nadie sabe donde viene o anuncian que la prox sera la de 20 €???


----------



## Vedast_borrado (14 Oct 2010)

QuepasaRey dijo:


> En este hilo se aconseja fuertemente comprar esas monedas por su valor en metal, y en otro hilo un compañero se jacta se "haberse deshecho de ellas" y a nadie le ha parecido mal.
> 
> Alguien a hecho el calculo aproximado del valor en plata de esas monedas a dia de hoy aproximadamente?



18·0.925·0.55=9.16€

Con IVA, 10.8€


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (14 Oct 2010)

Acabo de volver del BdE en Madrid y el cajero de la ventanilla 31 me ha dicho que ya no hay y que la moneda de 20€ va a ser exactamente igual.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (14 Oct 2010)

¿Se sabe cuándo estarán en circulación las de 20 euros? ¿Qué pasará entonces con las de 12 que les queden en las sucursales?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (14 Oct 2010)

Da Grappla dijo:


> Acabo de volver del BdE en Madrid y el cajero de la ventanilla 31 me ha dicho que ya no hay y que la moneda de 20€ va a ser exactamente igual.



Y de repente las monedas de 12 euros pasarón a costar 20...Plusvalía del 66%...¿Quien dijo que estás monedas no valían la pena?


----------



## puntodecontrol (14 Oct 2010)

ale, os adjunto las sucursales, acabad con ellas antes de que vuelen.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRmNgGEVUnA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (14 Oct 2010)

En todo caso, a ver si se puede rapiñar en alguna sucursal bancaria algo y si no, a joderse.

Está claro que el coste de oportunidad con la de 20€ es mucho mayor, ya que es precio Eagle o Philharmoniker.


Aún así, a lo importante. Esto indica que el BdE tiene CLARÍSIMO que los metales van a ser the _real deal_


----------



## electric0 (14 Oct 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> 18·0.925·0.55=9.16€
> 
> Con IVA, 10.8€




Todo depende de ese 0.55€/gramo, en cualquier caso siempre valdran lo que costaron, 12€
el punto de equilibrio esta en 0.72, a partir de ahi mejor fundir, o entrar en numismatica...





Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Y de repente las monedas de 12 euros pasarón a costar 20...Plusvalía del 66%...¿Quien dijo que estás monedas no valían la pena?



Hombre...... jejejejjeje.... visto asi.... jajajajajaj, aunque en este caso la plusvalia seria para el Bde para cuando emita la siguiente tirada, que cobrara mas por emitir lo mismo... pero en fin... lo importante es que la plata va para arriba, y los que hemos comprado las moneditas (los mas pobres y cobardes) no vamos a perder nada.

Saludos.


----------



## puntodecontrol (14 Oct 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Todo depende de ese 0.55€/gramo, en cualquier caso siempre valdran lo que costaron, 12€
> el punto de equilibrio esta en 0.72, a partir de ahi mejor fundir, o entrar en numismatica...
> 
> Hombre...... jejejejjeje.... visto asi.... jajajajajaj, aunque en este caso la plusvalia seria para el Bde para cuando emita la siguiente tirada, que cobrara mas por emitir lo mismo... pero en fin... lo importante es que la plata va para arriba, *y los que hemos comprado las moneditas (los mas pobres y cobardes) no vamos a perder nada.*
> ...



E incluso se ganara, ya sea en numismatica o en plata.
Y vamos a esperar a ver si no sube mucho y le de a la gente por fundir y queden 4 monedas....


----------



## merche400 (14 Oct 2010)

Qué tiempos aquellos en los que pedías impúnemente 1200 euros en el BDE como si tal cosa.

He preguntado en un par de oficinas (en la mía me remitían a la central de Bancaja), y no tienen; alguna les ha entrado, dos o tres, pero que las han remitido a la central. Poca cosa.

Eso me da a entender que, salvo los 4 frikis que pululamos por aquí y vemos su potencial, absolutamente nadie se ha percatado de algo tan evidente.

Si sabeis como pillarme 400 monedas sin dejar "huella", os escucho...soy todo "papelitos"


----------



## electric0 (14 Oct 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> Qué tiempos aquellos en los que pedías impúnemente 1200 euros en el BDE como si tal cosa.
> 
> He preguntado en un par de oficinas (en la mía me remitían a la central de Bancaja), y no tienen; alguna les ha entrado, dos o tres, pero que las han remitido a la central. Poca cosa.
> 
> ...



Me temo que solo queda el metodo """ electric0 """ que consiste en:

1º Cojer la moto.
2º Aparcar en el principio de la avenida.
3º Darle la vuelta a la misma preguntando sucursal por sucursal.

en dias buenos puedes encontrar 40 ó 50 , en dias malos como hoy 2, jajajajajaj

Cordoba es mia, jajajajajaja, bueno y tan mia, la tengo casi desplumada ya, solo me queda alguna sucursal de barrio y poco mas, bueno y alguna que es posible me haya saltado.

Saludos.


----------



## merche400 (14 Oct 2010)

Yo esque no puedo patearme las sucurculas así como así. Si salgo a las 14:00 apenas me queda tiempo para ver nada. Hoy porque he salido un poco antes para ir a correos por temas de empresa y me he "distraido" en otras cosas.

Al final... me va a tocar que pasar por el aro y dejar mi numero del DNI en el BDE...porque como retiren las de 12 euros me voy a acordar de alguien.


----------



## bluebeetle (14 Oct 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> pues sera en la rioja, porque en bilbao, las veces que he ido solo del mismo año o anterior.
> 
> por otro lado, nadie sabe donde viene o anuncian que la prox sera la de 20 €???



Empecé a coger monedas en junio, y hasta el otro día que me dijeron que no había de este año, no tuve ningún problema en adquirirlas. Eso sí, me dijeron sin sombra de duda que "vamos a traer pronto".

Mañana me paso y les cuento.

Una duda que tengo es que si me dan a escoger año, qué año pedir. ¿Hay alguna ventaja numismática de un año frente a otro?

Por otra parte, sobre las monedas de 20 euros:

La FNMT acuñará nuevas monedas conmemorativas por el Mundial de Sudáfrica. europapress.es

Y la propia página de la FNMT, Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre*>*Coleccionista*>*Moneda de colección*>*Próximas Emisiones

Saludos


----------



## apeche2000 (14 Oct 2010)

*pues yo tengo una duda*

Yo lo que me pregunto es lo siguiente
-Teniendo en cuenta que la mayoria de monedas de 12 euros no las tienen particulares, sino el propio BDE (supongo yo...dado que no es moneda de uso dinerario ni popular como Bullion)
¿Es posible que fundan las existencias para hacer las de 20 euros nuevas?
¿O eso de destruir dinero para convertirlo en otro tipo solo lo puede hacer el Banco central Europeo o con su autorización?
Es de suponer q eso dispararia su valor numismatico....


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (14 Oct 2010)

Todas para vosotros, me quedo con mis Maples y Kookaburras


----------



## merche400 (14 Oct 2010)

Si escribis en ebay.de "10 Euro Gedenkmünzen" (monedas conmemorativas germanas de curso lega) vereis que tiene una gran acojida y eso que todos los años se hacen cerca de 8 millones (2 millones por cada unas de sus cecas).Son como las nuestras de 12 euros...pero mas baratas.


----------



## bentox (14 Oct 2010)

Yo no se que le véis a estas monedas....Si no las logran colocar y estan en el banco por algo será....Para coger moneda de plata coger bullion internacional.
Pandas, kookaburras,koalas,mapples,elefantes,silver eagles, filarmónicas, libertad....
Tenéis para elegir y dentro de estas esta claro que las mejores son las que cambian cada año de imagen y llevan animales.... 

Para que las de 12 os salga rentable la onza tiene que estar a 24€...Si creéis que va a subir tiraros al bullion y listos....Al menos esos 4€ que hay ahora mismo de diferencia os los ganáis y no pagáis ese % tan alto de premiun...
Y quien diga que tienen valor numismático....Pues que espere sentado porque con el diseño tan llamativo de estas monedas yo al menos no compraré ninguna....
Prefiero los pandas, kookaburras, koalas y elefantes mil veces a estas..... Y internacionalmente creo que pasa igual....Algún coleccionista habrá.....Pero bueno....

Que cada uno haga lo que crea.


----------



## bluebeetle (14 Oct 2010)

Pues en mi caso, simplemente, que me parecen la mejor opción de bancolchón.

Dentro de la diversificación de los ahorros, la parte correspondiente al efectivo, prefiero tenerla en monedas de curso legal de plata que en billetes. 

Naturalmente que como moneda de inversión son mejores las que usted menciona, tanto por diseño, como por la internacionalidad etc. Pero en mi opinión esa es otra parte de la diversificación de los ahorros, y ambas no son excluyentes sino complementarias.

Saludos.

Edito. Cuando hablamos de "comprar" monedas de 12 euros me parece un poco erróneo. Creo que es mas bien "cambio de soporte físico"


----------



## electric0 (14 Oct 2010)

bluebeetle dijo:


> Empecé a coger monedas en junio, y hasta el otro día que me dijeron que no había de este año, no tuve ningún problema en adquirirlas. Eso sí, me dijeron sin sombra de duda que "vamos a traer pronto".
> 
> Mañana me paso y les cuento.
> 
> ...



Bueno, eso de vamos a traer pronto, suena a que tienen voluntad pero de ahi a que lo hagan, o mas bien de que pidan y se las manden... va un largo camino.

Si las pides en tu banco/caja/sucursal, pueden pasar dos cosas, que no las traigan nunca (es lo previsible) o que las traigan pero ya olvidate de nuevas de este año, lo normal es que sean circuladas, y del año que te toque, para conseguir nuevas sin circular de años anteriores la unica opcion es pillarlas en alguna sucursal en la que nadie las pida desde el año que se emitieron, cosa que aunque parezca mentira es posible, de hecho me ha ocurrido alguna vez.

En plan numismatico ni idea, supongo que las tiradas mas cortas terminaran siendo los mas caras, pero es algo que no me preocupa (me da que mi vida es demasiado corta para verlo)

En cuanto a las otras... son conmemorativas... pero del todo, jajajajajaa con un facial de 20 y 10 € te piden 65 y 44, es decir mas bien les han puesto un facial por ponerles algo, y con una emision de 40.000 piezas....(al menos la emision anterior) mmmm, mucho me temo que nunca valdran nada. (entiendase recuperar al menos la inversion)

Y el ultimo enlace son las "propuestas", falta la correspondiente orden ministerial, que puede llegar o no, y como esta el patio.... pues cualquier cosa es viable.

saludos


----------



## electric0 (14 Oct 2010)

bentox dijo:


> Yo no se que le véis a estas monedas....Si no las logran colocar y estan en el banco por algo será....Para coger moneda de plata coger bullion internacional.
> Pandas, kookaburras,koalas,mapples,elefantes,silver eagles, filarmónicas, libertad....
> Tenéis para elegir y dentro de estas esta claro que las mejores son las que cambian cada año de imagen y llevan animales....
> 
> ...



Porque siempre pensais que se van a revalorizar???

como dice bluebeetle, son la mejor opcion de bancolchon, no son para invertir ni revalorizar.

Son prefectas en cuanto a la liquidez, vamos de hecho son moneda corriente.

y son tambien un seguro antiquiebra del euro.

¿ganarles por la plata que contienen? solo accidentalmente, aunqeu creo que terminara ocurriendo.

Saludos


----------



## bentox (14 Oct 2010)

bluebeetle dijo:


> Edito. Cuando hablamos de "comprar" monedas de 12 euros me parece un poco erróneo. Creo que es mas bien "cambio de soporte físico"



Es el único caso en el que veo bien el cambio....Pero creo que es mejor apostar a bullion directamente....

edito: solo te pongo un ejemplo mira a ver lo que se suele pagar por un panda, kookaburra o koala de años anteriores....Cada año hay más gente que se engancha a esto de coleccionar bullion....Por lo que tienes el valor de la plata + valor numismatico
Y se que los más puristas diran que la plata vale igual....Si pero en este caso cambia....


----------



## bluebeetle (14 Oct 2010)

bentox dijo:


> Es el único caso en el que veo bien el cambio....Pero creo que es mejor apostar a bullion directamente....
> 
> edito: solo te pongo un ejemplo mira a ver lo que se suele pagar por un panda, kookaburra o koala de años anteriores....Cada año hay más gente que se engancha a esto de coleccionar bullion....Por lo que tienes el valor de la plata + valor numismatico
> Y se que los más puristas diran que la plata vale igual....Si pero en este caso cambia....



Estoy de acuerdo con usted.
Si me decanto por las monedas de 12€ es simplemente porque soy partidario de la diversificación. Parte del ahorro en efectivo lo guardo en papelitos(pocos) y el resto en monedas. Es algo complementario al resto de inversiones. 
Pero como inversión en metales, sin duda, moneda bullion. Y sin preferencias, me gustan todas

Edito: También tengo que decirle que no soy un experto. Llevo unos pocos meses siguiendo el devenir de los metales.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (14 Oct 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Me temo que solo queda el metodo """ electric0 """ que consiste en:
> 
> 1º Cojer la moto.
> 2º Aparcar en el principio de la avenida.
> ...



Joder con el motero metalero asaltador de bancos...:XX:


----------



## Fantasmón (15 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Y de repente las monedas de 12 euros pasarón a costar 20...Plusvalía del 66%...¿Quien dijo que estás monedas no valían la pena?



No es que las monedas de 12 euros pasaran a costar 20, sino que según se ha comentado en el foro las nuevas monedas de 20 euros tendrán el mismo contenido en plata que las que antes costaban 12 euros.

No hay ninguna plusvalía del 66%. Craso error. Lo que ocurre es que para adquirir la misma cantidad de plata se ha aumentado un 66,66% el importe de adquisición.

Se ha aumentado el señoreaje por parte del BdE. Si el valor de la plata que contienen vale a fecha de hoy 9,5 € y la acuñación 0,5€ aproximadamente, pues el señoreaje es de 2 euros. Si se emite la nueva moneda con la misma plata a 20 euros, pues lo que se aumenta es el señoreaje en un 400%.

Pero el BdE no obtiene ninguna plusvalía, muy al contrario. Al emitir la moneda se genera una deuda que se salda con el pago de los 20 euros por parte del adquirente de la moneda. 

Técnicamente es un "cambio" de moneda, sin plusvalías ni minusvalías (ya que aunque el adquirente paga más por la misma plata, también tiene una deuda por parte del BdE correspondiente al valor facial de la moneda). 

En la práctica, se genera un coste superior por la acuñación de estas respecto a otros tipos de circulante: moneda o papel-moneda, luego para los balances del BdE, no es tan rentable dicha emisión, cuando imprimir un billete de 500 € emitido por el BCE, no creo que le cueste al BdE más de 15 céntimos de euro de coste de impresión.

Respecto a lo de "quién dijo que éstas monedas no valían la pena". Pues cualquier persona que entienda de metales preciosos y de numismática.

Se puede preguntar a los numismáticos más reputados, a las fundiciones de metal, a los vendedores de metales preciosos, a los "major dealers" internacionales de moneda, etc...y todos te dirán que como inversión es una tontería.

Estas monedas son caras, feas y emitidas en altas tiradas. Por eso nadie que entienda del sector las acumula y a nivel internacional, son poco menos que un bodrio.

*Ahora bien, a quien le haga feliz, pues que las compre a espuertas, ya que la felicidad personal vale infinitamente más que el dinero.*


----------



## merche400 (15 Oct 2010)

Que nadie quiera las monedas de plata de 12 euros...a mi me pone.



Es como acostarse con la tía mas buena del mundo y....
.... que todos piensen que es un callo. 


PD:Todavía estoy sin plata. ¿algun alma caritativa que me preste su DNI? :XX:


----------



## syn (15 Oct 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> PD:Todavía estoy sin plata. ¿algun alma caritativa que me preste su DNI? :XX:









::::::


----------



## electric0 (15 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Joder con el motero metalero asaltador de bancos...:XX:



Bueno, es un buen ejercicio para un jubilado como yo, ademas no levanto ni sospechas ni nada, jejejeejeje, hago mi cola, me siento tranquilamente a esperar a que activen la caja fuerte y demas.... en fin lo mas posible es que piensen que es para alguna boda, o bien un regalo para la familia.... en fin... que a la chita callando estoy desplumando toda cordoba, jajajajajaja

Saludos.


----------



## El cid (15 Oct 2010)

Aqui el rebelde burbujista Electric0 dispuesto a desplumar a la banca.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (15 Oct 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> No es que las monedas de 12 euros pasaran a costar 20, sino que según se ha comentado en el foro las nuevas monedas de 20 euros tendrán el mismo contenido en plata que las que antes costaban 12 euros.
> 
> No hay ninguna plusvalía del 66%. Craso error. Lo que ocurre es que para adquirir la misma cantidad de plata se ha aumentado un 66,66% el importe de adquisición.
> 
> ...




Ya veo que a usted lo de la ironía sigue dándosele mal...

Por cierto, que el overspot en las onzas internacionales en Alemania ronda ya los 3 euros. Sólo desde el punto de vista del bullion (algo que no interesa a los numis) no parecen mala inversión las monedas de 12 euros que se puedan encontrar. Si además añadimos que el facial está asegurado, me parece muchísimo más interesante actualmente comprar monedas de 12 euros, si se pueden encontrar, que comprar bullion. Con las próximas monedas de 20 no es el caso (todavía).

En todo caso ya vaticinamos que al llegar el spot a 17 euros no se encontrarían. Creo que es buen momento de recordar este post de abril:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...597-oro-hilo-oficial-2-a-115.html#post2689434



Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Como ya te han dicho puedes comprarlas por sacos (si te las quieren dar...) en cualquier sucursal del BdE.
> 
> Ventajas de las monedas de 12 euros:
> 
> ...


----------



## quaver (15 Oct 2010)

Monedas conmemorativas de 12 euros - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

En España se permite la acuñación de monedas conmemorativas de 12 euros, _*de curso legal en toda la eurozona*_, como continuación de las monedas conmemorativas de 2.000 pesetas que eran emitidas antes de la implantación del euro como moneda única.

Sus características comunes son:

* Diámetro 33 mm.
* Peso 18 gramos.
* Acuñadas en plata de ley de 925 milésimas.


¿Alguien ha probado a pagar fuera de España?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (15 Oct 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> Que nadie quiera las monedas de plata de 12 euros...a mi me pone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




¿Te piden el DNI para comprobarlo? ienso:

Si tienes a mano la tía más buena del Mundo...podemos llegar a tratos...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (15 Oct 2010)

quaver dijo:


> Monedas conmemorativas de 12 euros - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> En España se permite la acuñación de monedas conmemorativas de 12 euros, _*de curso legal en toda la eurozona*_, como continuación de las monedas conmemorativas de 2.000 pesetas que eran emitidas antes de la implantación del euro como moneda única.
> 
> ...



Por lo que recuerdo en el BOE ponía que eran de curso legal sólo en España. Creo que eso está mal en la Wiki. Las monedas conmemorativas pueden ser de curso legal pero sólo en los países que las emiten.


----------



## Aferro (15 Oct 2010)

Creo que las de 12 € solo son de curso legal en españa.

Salut y forza ac


----------



## quaver (15 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Por lo que recuerdo en el BOE ponía que eran de curso legal sólo en España. Creo que eso está mal en la Wiki. Las monedas conmemorativas pueden ser de curso legal pero sólo en los países que las emiten.



Eso era lo que también recuerdo haber leído.
Gracias Monster.


----------



## merche400 (15 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Te piden el DNI para comprobarlo? ienso:
> 
> Si tienes a mano la tía más buena del Mundo...podemos llegar a tratos...




El otro día llamé a la sucursal del BDE y me dijeron que maximo 83 piezas(1000 euros) y que debia reservarlas con un par de días de antelación. Me pidieron DNI.

La segunda vez que llamé...para ver si me tocaba algun otro funcionario, además del DNI me pidieron el nombre. Con lo que ya me acojoné y pasé. :


----------



## electric0 (15 Oct 2010)

El cid dijo:


> Aqui el rebelde burbujista Electric0 dispuesto a desplumar a la banca.



Dije jubilado, no abuelo, padre si, jajajajajaajajajaj, de todas formas tampoco tiene la mayor importancia, pero recuerde, para ser jubilado no es imprescindible tener 65 años, ni 70, se puede uno jubilar antes por enfermedad (si se da el caso)



quaver dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha probado a pagar fuera de España?



Ni fuera, ni dentro, nunca he pagado con ninguna de ellas, y tentaciones me dieron, pero nunca lo hize.

Hoy parece tomarse un descanso 756,45 €/kilo, veremos despues antes del cierre.

Saludos.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (15 Oct 2010)

Las aceptan sólo en España, y desde 2004 no tienen obligaciones de hacerlo en comercios (a mí varias veces me las han rechazado en algunos sitios). En bancos y el banco de España sí tienen obligación de aceptártelas.

Algo que me pareció muy curioso fue las dos veces que me dio por pagar en restaurantes japoneses (con empleados chinos, claro) con monedas de estas. Se quedaban mirándolas como un tesoro. Estos asiáticos sí que saben lo que es el dinero, y no los imbéciles occidentales que prefieren papeles de colores.


----------



## electric0 (15 Oct 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> Las aceptan sólo en España, y desde 2004 no tienen obligaciones de hacerlo en comercios (a mí varias veces me las han rechazado en algunos sitios). En bancos y el banco de España sí tienen obligación de aceptártelas.
> 
> Algo que me pareció muy curioso fue las dos veces que me dio por pagar en restaurantes japoneses (con empleados chinos, claro) con monedas de estas. Se quedaban mirándolas como un tesoro. Estos asiáticos sí que saben lo que es el dinero, y no los imbéciles occidentales que prefieren papeles de colores.



Imagino en mis sueños mas humedos, que el papel no vale nada (fruto de la perdida de confianza) y que pago en la tienda con ellas, jajajaja...

Seguramente los chinos si distingan la plata desde lejos y no solo eso, si no que seguramente no las ingresen despues en el banco y pasen a guardarlas en algun cajon, fuera de la circulacion y como lo que son, reserva de valor, en pequeñas cantidades, en prevision de un pre-madmax (que si llega un dia de estos me va convertir en un nuevo rico, jajajajajaja).

Saludos.


----------



## puntodecontrol (15 Oct 2010)

Bueno, pilladas 24 hoy en Bilbao, tenian una caja sin abrir donde se las mandan, y solo 1, no mas, aun asi, por el tamaño, habria unos 2.000-3000 € alli.
No he podido pillar mas, porque aqui por mas de 300 € piden dni, asi que volvere el lunes hasta agotar la caja... XD


----------



## Monsterspeculator (15 Oct 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Bueno, pilladas 24 hoy en Bilbao, tenian una caja sin abrir donde se las mandan, y solo 1, no mas, aun asi, por el tamaño, habria unos 2.000-3000 € alli.
> No he podido pillar, porque aqui por mas de 300 € piden dni, asi que volvere el lunes hasta agotar la caja... XD



Las cajas que les manda la FNMT son de 500 monedas.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (15 Oct 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> El otro día llamé a la sucursal del BDE y me dijeron que maximo 83 piezas(1000 euros) y que debia reservarlas con un par de días de antelación. Me pidieron DNI.
> 
> La segunda vez que llamé...para ver si me tocaba algun otro funcionario, además del DNI me pidieron el nombre. Con lo que ya me acojoné y pasé. :



No has entendido la pregunta. 

¿Te pidieron rellenar el formulario con el DNI o te pidieron ver tu DNI?

La cosa tiene sus matices importantes....

Un truco: Si dices que resides en el extranjero puedes llevar el pasaporte pues no tienes obligación de tener DNI.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (15 Oct 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> Las aceptan sólo en España, y desde 2004 no tienen obligaciones de hacerlo en comercios (a mí varias veces me las han rechazado en algunos sitios). En bancos y el banco de España sí tienen obligación de aceptártelas.
> 
> Algo que me pareció muy curioso fue las dos veces que me dio por pagar en restaurantes japoneses (con empleados chinos, claro) con monedas de estas. Se quedaban mirándolas como un tesoro. Estos asiáticos sí que saben lo que es el dinero, y no los imbéciles occidentales que prefieren papeles de colores.



Si que tienen la obligación de aceptarlas, hasta un máximo que estipula el BOE. La próxima vez ves con el BOE en la mano a ver qué dicen...


----------



## segundaresidencia (15 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Si que tienen la obligación de aceptarlas, hasta un máximo que estipula el BOE. La próxima vez ves con el BOE en la mano a ver qué dicen...



vedast tiene razon, desde 2004 no estan obligados a capetarla como medio de pago.
ah¡¡ y pon fuente o enlace de las cajas de 500 monedas que segun tu hacen en el bde(es que eso no es informacion, son relatos tuyos fantásticos como todos,que cada uno tiene la libertad de creerlos o no)
un saludo


----------



## Monsterspeculator (15 Oct 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> vedast tiene razon, desde 2004 no estan obligados a capetarla como medio de pago.
> ah¡¡ y pon fuente o enlace de las cajas de 500 monedas que segun tu hacen en el bde(es que eso no es informacion, son relatos tuyos fantásticos como todos,que cada uno tiene la libertad de creerlos o no)
> un saludo



Este tío es la monda. Primero, nos suelta algo "porque si", como es su costumbre, que contradice la orden del BOE, y ni enlace a otro BOE ni hostias. Y luego se permite pedir enlace a la información que tengo. Evidentemente no hay enlace ni BOE que diga de cuanto son las cajas que envía la FNMT. Simplemente lo sé de habérmelo comentado un cajero del BdE. Alégrate que aprendes mucho en el foro.

Deberías saber, secondhome, que en el foro algunos tenemos credibilidad y otros como tú todo el mundo sabe que sois unos payasos. 

Venga, y ahora create un multinick a ver si consigues darle algo de credibilidad, que este ya lo tienes hecho unos zorros.


----------



## VOTIN (15 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> No has entendido la pregunta.
> 
> ¿Te pidieron rellenar el formulario con el DNI o te pidieron ver tu DNI?
> 
> ...



¿ Y cual es la diferencia entre enseñar el DNI o el pasaporte,es que no tienen
los mismos datos personales?
Dios,que espeso........


----------



## LamaTibetano (15 Oct 2010)

Bueno. Nos confesaremos.

En mi caso las compré hace un mes y medio y sí, me pidieron el DNI y se lo llevaron para adentro (fotocopia?).

La verdad es que me la trae al pairo, estoy cambiando moneda de curso legal por otra moneda de curso legal. Cuando vengan a preguntar por la "plata" diré que ya me la he gastado :XX:

Llamé el día antes para asegurarme de que tenían, y me preguntaron aquello de que si es para una boda. Yo fui más chulo, le dije al cajero que era para la hucha del hijo (lo cual no deja de ser cierto).

Para las monedillas (extintas) de 12 leuros me parece que no es para tanto.

Otra cosa será cuando declaren la posesión de oro ilegal...

Ahí no existo.


----------



## puntodecontrol (15 Oct 2010)

LamaTibetano dijo:


> Bueno. Nos confesaremos.
> 
> En mi caso las compré hace un mes y medio y sí, me pidieron el DNI y se lo llevaron para adentro (fotocopia?).
> 
> ...



Lo de la fotocopia se "supone" que es para evitar el blanqueo de capitales....

Lo cual es absurdo porcambias un papel por una moneda... no lo blanqueas ni nada.


----------



## asqueado (15 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> No has entendido la pregunta.
> 
> ¿Te pidieron rellenar el formulario con el DNI o te pidieron ver tu DNI?
> 
> ...



Sin acritud, o Vd., no tiene pasaporte o no tiene ni idea.
Para tener un pasaporte, tiene que tener sacado el D.N.I., si no, nunca tendra pasaporte.
Cualquier ciudadano puede tener el D.N.I. desde el primer dia de nacimiento.
Asi que si tiene pasaporte mire y comprobara como consta el D.N.I.


----------



## VOTIN (15 Oct 2010)

asqueado dijo:


> Sin acritud, o Vd., no tiene pasaporte o no tiene ni idea.
> Para tener un pasaporte, tiene que tener sacado el D.N.I., si no, nunca tendra pasaporte.
> Cualquier ciudadano puede tener el D.N.I. desde el primer dia de nacimiento.
> Asi que si tiene pasaporte mire y comprobara como consta el D.N.I.



En el caso de Monster no tiene DNI porque a los menores de 14 años se les da
el pasaporte sin tener el DNI
....Angelico


----------



## asqueado (15 Oct 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Lo de la fotocopia se "supone" que es para evitar el blanqueo de capitales....
> 
> Lo cual es absurdo porcambias un papel por una moneda... no lo blanqueas ni nada.



Hacienda ha dictado una serie de normas para evitar el blanqueo de capitales y en las entidades bancarias te solicitan y te sacan fotocopia del D.N.I. por muchas cosas ya.
Por ejemplo sin ingresas mas de 3000 euros en una cuenta lo comunican a Hacienda y si no eres titular te solicitan el D.N.I. para sacar fotocopia.
En algunos Bancos y Cajas cuando llevas un billetes de 500 o varios, para ingresar o cambiar, tambien te solicitan el D.N.I.
Ya he tenido algunos enfrentamientos con algunos cajeros por este motivo.


----------



## Fantasmón (15 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Si que tienen la obligación de aceptarlas, hasta un máximo que estipula el BOE. La próxima vez ves con el BOE en la mano a ver qué dicen...



Vedast tiene toda la razón. Si vas con el BOE lo único que puedes pillar es un owned mítico.

Adentrémonos en el susodicho BOE.

*ORDEN ECO/3616/2003, de 19 de diciembre,
por la que se acuerda la emisión, acuñación
y puesta en circulación de monedas
de 12 euro.*

Enlace: http://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2003/12/29/pdfs/A46323-46324.pdf

[...]Primero. Acuerdo de emisión, acuñación y puesta
en circulación. [...]

[...]3. Estas monedas serán admitidas en las cajas públicas
del territorio nacional sin limitación, y entre particulares,
en territorio nacional hasta 120 euros, cualquiera
que sea la cuantía del pago.[...]


Pero esto no duraría mucho, ya que La Ley 62/2003, de 30 de diciembre (BOE n.o 313
de 31 de diciembre de 2003) de Medidas Fiscales, Administrativas
y del Orden Social, en su artículo 102, realiza
una trasposición de la normativa comunitaria (Comunicación
de la Comisión relativa a la Recomendación, de
29 de septiembre de 2003, sobre un procedimiento
común para la modificación del diseño de la cara nacional
en el anverso de las monedas en euros destinadas
a la circulación); y, modifica la redacción del artículo
81 de la Ley 42/1994, dando una nueva terminología
en relación con las monedas conmemorativas y de colección.
En la nueva redacción del citado artículo 81 se establece,
entre otras cuestiones, que, a partir de enero
de 2004, se denominarán monedas de colección en
euros, las monedas en euros no destinadas a la circulación,
acuñadas normalmente en metales preciosos, con
un valor nominal y diseño diferente a las destinadas a
la circulación. Estas monedas deberán diferir perceptiblemente
de las circuladas en, al menos, dos de las tres
características siguientes: color, peso y diámetro.

Enlace:
http://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2004/03/11/pdfs/A11057-11058.pdf

Luego, desde 2004, las monedas de 12 euros tienen valor de cambio en el Banco de España (o entidades colaboradoras como Bancos, Cajas de ahorro, etc.), pero no son liberatorias de pago ni el acreedor tiene la obligación de aceptarlas.

Supongo que más de un forero está demasiado mal informado en referencia a estas monedas: son caras, feas, de altas tiradas y además no son liberatorias de pagos, mas que en el BdE. Si alguna vez alguien las compra pensando en una alta revalorización de la plata, debería saber que tienen 1,45 gramos más de plata que un paquillo, y que en fundición les pagarán por su cantidad en plata, no por el facial. O sea, que haber comprado paquillos a 5 ó 6 euros en el pasado es un inversión muchísimo mejor que comprar estas piezas, que todavía no se han revalorizado nada.

Me sorprende que algunos foreros todavía las sigan recomendando, pero confío en que el grueso del foro tenga claras las ideas.

EDITO: Evidentemente el forero Segundaresidencia también estaba en lo cierto al corroborar el acertado comentario de Vedast.

EDITO II: A mí que no preocupa demasiado que no estén destinadas a la circulación, me preocupa mucho más pagar la plata de .925 a 720 euros el kilo, cuando hay otras monedas de inversión mucho mejores.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (15 Oct 2010)

asqueado dijo:


> Sin acritud, o Vd., no tiene pasaporte o no tiene ni idea.
> Para tener un pasaporte, tiene que tener sacado el D.N.I., si no, nunca tendra pasaporte.
> Cualquier ciudadano puede tener el D.N.I. desde el primer dia de nacimiento.
> Asi que si tiene pasaporte mire y comprobara como consta el D.N.I.



Falso. 

Miles de españoles nacidos en el extranjero tienen pasaporte y no tienen DNI.

Y más. Si usted reside en el extranjero no tiene obligación de tener DNI. Ni de pedirlo, ni de renovarlo. Ya sé que no es muy conocido, pero es así.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (15 Oct 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿ Y cual es la diferencia entre enseñar el DNI o el pasaporte,es que no tienen
> los mismos datos personales?
> Dios,que espeso........



No...........


----------



## Monsterspeculator (15 Oct 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Vedast tiene toda la razón. Si vas con el BOE lo único que puedes pillar es un owned mítico.
> 
> Adentrémonos en el susodicho BOE.
> 
> ...





Bla...bla...bla...bla....


Ya lo hemos estudiado esto mil veces. Seguramente en su ausencia se ha perdido las últimas. Foreros han hecho pagos con monedas de 12 euros sin problemas. 

Me decepciona. Creía que con su formación debería saber leer el BOE. "no destinadas a circulación" no significa que no puedan utilizarse y deban aceptarse como medio de pago hasta 120 euros. Tampoco veo que el BOE más reciente modifique en ningún momento el punto clave anteriormente citado.


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (15 Oct 2010)

En el pasaporte no consta tu domicilio ni tampoco la letra del CIF


----------



## Monsterspeculator (15 Oct 2010)

Da Grappla dijo:


> En el pasaporte no consta tu domicilio ni tampoco la letra del CIF



Ni el número de DNI...(si te lo has sacado en el extranjero)


----------



## Monsterspeculator (15 Oct 2010)

asqueado dijo:


> Hacienda ha dictado una serie de normas para evitar el blanqueo de capitales y en las entidades bancarias te solicitan y te sacan fotocopia del D.N.I. por muchas cosas ya.
> Por ejemplo sin ingresas mas de 3000 euros en una cuenta lo comunican a Hacienda y si no eres titular te solicitan el D.N.I. para sacar fotocopia.
> En algunos Bancos y Cajas cuando llevas un billetes de 500 o varios, para ingresar o cambiar, tambien te solicitan el D.N.I.
> Ya he tenido algunos enfrentamientos con algunos cajeros por este motivo.



Pues ve tomando nota...Aunque si dices que resides en el extranjero te pueden pedir el pasaporte donde lo indique...


----------



## Fantasmón (15 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Bla...bla...bla...bla....
> 
> 
> Ya lo hemos estudiado esto mil veces. Seguramente en su ausencia se ha perdido las últimas. Foreros han hecho pagos con monedas de 12 euros sin problemas.
> ...



No he querido hacer leña del árbol caído. Pero veo que lo tuyo es grave.

Tu bagaje jurídico no llega ni a la de un estudiante del primer trimestre de Derecho.

Un forero puede liberarse de una deuda entregando monedas de 12 euros...o entregando 12 pistachos, que si hay un acuerdo de voluntades libremente pactado que acarrea unas consecuencias jurídicas, el contrato es válido.

Muy someramente, si en un negocio jurídico hay una entrega de un bien por un precio en dinero, es una compraventa. Pero si lo que hay es una entrega de dos bienes es una permuta (el ancestral trueque).

Las monedas de 12 euros del BdE desde 2004 no fueron emitidas para la circulación, LUEGO NO TIENEN CURSO LEGAL, ERGO NO SON LIBERTATORIAS DE PAGOS NI EL ACREEDOR TIENE LA OBLIGACIÓN DE ACEPTARLAS.

Si alguien las acepta, es por su propia voluntad (incluso aunque esta pueda estar motivada por la ignorancia), pero no por el preceptivo mandato legal.

Si hacemos un recorrido por la normativa aplicable. Con la ORDEN ECO/3616/2003, de 19 de diciembre, sí se permite su uso en las Cajas Públicas sin límite y entre particulares hasta un máximo de 120 euros (es el tope legal que un acreedor ha de aceptar, aunque podría cobrar tantas como quisiera).

http://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2003/12/29/pdfs/A46323-46324.pdf

Pero posteriormente, con la Ley 62/2003, de 30 de diciembre (BOE n.o 313
de 31 de diciembre de 2003) de Medidas Fiscales, Administrativas y de Orden Social, se modifica la norma aplicable hasta el momento, que era la Ley 42/94, que en su artículo 81, exponía lo siguiente:

Artículo 81. Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre. 

Se autoriza con carácter general a la Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre, a acuñar y comercializar monedas conmemorativas y especiales de todo tipo. La acuñación y venta de monedas será acordada por Orden del Ministerio de Economía y Hacienda que fijará las características propias de las monedas, sus valores faciales, el límite máximo y las fechas iniciales de emisión, así como los precios de venta al público.

¿Y en qué consiste esa modificación? 

Principalmente existe una nueva terminología en relación con las monedas conmemorativas y de colección.
En la nueva redacción del citado artículo 81 se establece, entre otras cuestiones, que, *a partir de enero de 2004, se denominarán monedas de colección en euros, las monedas en euros no destinadas a la circulación, acuñadas normalmente en metales preciosos, con un valor nominal y diseño diferente a las destinadas a la circulación*. Estas monedas deberán diferir perceptiblemente de las circuladas en, al menos, dos de las tres características siguientes: color, peso y diámetro.

NO DESTINADAS A LA CIRCULACIÓN. NO TIENEN CURSO LEGAL. LA LEY NO OBLIGA A SU ACEPTACIÓN CON CARACTER LIBERATORIO DE UNA DEUDA.

Antes era obligatorio aceptarlas por los particulares hasta 120 euros y desde 1994, no son están destinadas a la circulación. ¿No te parece que hay un enorme cambio?

Claro que alguien podría ir al carnicero y "pagar" con estas monedas, pero quizá también le podría "pagar" con una mamada. Si todo el mundo está de acuerdo, la moneda no tiene boca y no se va a quejar.

Por último, en su supina ignorancia del Derecho español, el BOE NUNCA MODIFICA, sino que tan sólo da publicidad a una norma habitualmente prevalente, sea porque es posterior, por mayor rango, por especialidad, por atribución legal, etc. Pero el Boletín Oficial del Estado, nunca modifica, sino que publicita el vigor de una norma jurídica.


----------



## VOTIN (15 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Ni el número de DNI...(si te lo has sacado en el extranjero)



Una cosa es el numero de pasaporte ,que cambia cada vez que lo renuevas
y otra el DNI QUE NO CAMBIA y que va inscrito en el pasaporte
Incluso en el pasaporte ahora te sale con la hoja de tus datos TU CARA EN TODA LA HOJA,ya no sale la fotito pequeña de antes y en el caso de los niños menores tienen su numero de pasaporte y el DNI de los
padres inscrito como suyo,cuando es menor de 14 años


----------



## El Santo (15 Oct 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Una cosa es el numero de pasaporte ,que cambia cada vez que lo renuevas
> y otra el DNI QUE NO CAMBIA y que va inscrito en el pasaporte
> Incluso en el pasaporte ahora te sale con la hoja de tus datos TU CARA EN TODA LA HOJA,ya no sale la fotito pequeña de antes
> *y en el caso de los niños menores tienen su numero de pasaporte y el DNI de los
> padres inscrito como suyo*



Si el niño tiene DNI va el suyo y no el de los padres


----------



## Monsterspeculator (15 Oct 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Una cosa es el numero de pasaporte ,que cambia cada vez que lo renuevas
> y otra el DNI QUE NO CAMBIA y que va inscrito en el pasaporte
> Incluso en el pasaporte ahora te sale con la hoja de tus datos TU CARA EN TODA LA HOJA,ya no sale la fotito pequeña de antes y en el caso de los niños menores tienen su numero de pasaporte y el DNI de los
> padres inscrito como suyo,cuando es menor de 14 años



Evidentemente tú pasaporte, Votin, no es de residente en el extranjero...


----------



## asqueado (15 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Falso.
> 
> Miles de españoles nacidos en el extranjero tienen pasaporte y no tienen DNI.
> 
> Y más. Si usted reside en el extranjero no tiene obligación de tener DNI. Ni de pedirlo, ni de renovarlo. Ya sé que no es muy conocido, pero es así.



De que miles de españoles nacidos en el extranjero tienen pasaporte y no tienen DNI, ahi estoy de acuerdo con Vd., pero creo que si vienen por un tiempo y quieren realizar negocios tienen que sacarse el mismo.
El ciudadano español nacido aqui, mayor de 14 años, para sacarse el pasaporte ha tenido que tenere por obligacion el DNI, ahora bien si estas muchos años en el extranjero, por supuesto que no es obligatorio tener el DNI, ni renovarlo, porque ya consta en el pasaporte cada vez que lo renueve


----------



## Monsterspeculator (15 Oct 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> No he querido hacer leña del árbol caído. Pero veo que lo tuyo es grave.
> 
> Tu bagaje jurídico no llega ni a la de un estudiante del primer trimestre de Derecho.
> 
> ...




Que no, que no, que te cuelas artísticamente. Invoco a los leguleyos del foro a que te lo expliquen que ya cansas. Ya era hora de que nos deleitase con sus autowneos...

En particular esto es falso:



> NO DESTINADAS A LA CIRCULACIÓN. NO TIENEN CURSO LEGAL. LA LEY NO OBLIGA A SU ACEPTACIÓN CON CARACTER LIBERATORIO DE UNA DEUDA.



"No destinada a la circulación" no significa que "no tenga curso legal". Creo que es, en efecto, de primero de derecho.


----------



## asqueado (15 Oct 2010)

El Santo dijo:


> Si el niño tiene DNI va el suyo y no el de los padres



Totalmente de acuerdo.
Yo tengo la experiencia reciente de que a una nieta de 5 meses, hemos tenido que sacarle el DNI, para sacarle el pasaporte, para tener que salir al extranjero fuera de U.E., la validez de los documentos son muy cortos y la foto tenia que tener los ojos abiertos:XX:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (15 Oct 2010)

asqueado dijo:


> De que miles de españoles nacidos en el extranjero tienen pasaporte y no tienen DNI, ahi estoy de acuerdo con Vd., pero creo que si vienen por un tiempo y quieren realizar negocios tienen que sacarse el mismo.



Eso es diferente. No es de lo que hablábamos.



asqueado dijo:


> El ciudadano español nacido aqui, mayor de 14 años, para sacarse el pasaporte ha tenido que tenere por obligacion el DNI,



Tampoco es cierto (o no lo era a menos que hayan cambiado las cosas hace poco).



asqueado dijo:


> ahora bien si estas muchos años en el extranjero, por supuesto que no es obligatorio tener el DNI, ni renovarlo, porque ya consta en el pasaporte cada vez que lo renueve



Ya le he dicho que en los pasaportes emitidos en el extranjero no consta.


----------



## El Santo (15 Oct 2010)

asqueado dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo.
> Yo tengo la experiencia reciente de que a *una nieta de 5 meses*, hemos tenido que sacarle el DNI, para sacarle el pasaporte, para tener que salir al extranjero fuera de U.E., la validez de los documentos son muy cortos y la foto tenia que tener los ojos abiertos:XX:



Usted ya hace más de tres telediarios que ha hecho la mili verdá?. 

LA validez era de dos años hasta los siete u ocho creo. 

Saludos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (15 Oct 2010)

asqueado dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo.
> Yo tengo la experiencia reciente de que a una nieta de 5 meses, hemos tenido que sacarle el DNI, para sacarle el pasaporte, para tener que salir al extranjero fuera de U.E., la validez de los documentos son muy cortos y la foto tenia que tener los ojos abiertos:XX:



¿Le han obligado a sacar el DNI? Ya le digo que eso debe ser nuevo. Otra cosa es que sea más práctico sacarle el DNI porque entonces no piden partidas de nacimiento para hacer el pasaporte actual y los siquientes (contrariamente al DNI los pasaportes se hacen, no se "renuevan").


----------



## asqueado (15 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Pues ve tomando nota...Aunque si dices que resides en el extranjero te pueden pedir el pasaporte donde lo indique...



Solamente yo , no llevo ni el DNI, voy a llevar el pasaporte:XX:


----------



## asqueado (15 Oct 2010)

El Santo dijo:


> Usted ya hace más de tres telediarios que ha hecho la mili verdá?.
> 
> LA validez era de dos años hasta los siete u ocho creo.
> 
> Saludos.



verdá, verdá, verdá

si efectivamente tiene validad de dos años


----------



## asqueado (15 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Le han obligado a sacar el DNI? Ya le digo que eso debe ser nuevo. Otra cosa es que sea más práctico sacarle el DNI porque entonces no piden partidas de nacimiento para hacer el pasaporte actual y los siquientes (contrariamente al DNI los pasaportes se hacen, no se "renuevan").




Efectivamente, fue en el mes de Julio.
Si he dicho de que los pasaportes se renuevan, me he confundido, estaban pensando en el DNI, los pasaportes caducan y por eso tienen nueva numeracion del mismo


----------



## Monsterspeculator (15 Oct 2010)

Para fantasmón-TioGilipeto: 

Venga...más pistas...que no muera ignorante...

En nuestros privados nos preguntamos cómo es posible que un reputado numismático como usted no sepa distinguir entre entre moneda de colección y conmemorativa...

Ummm...megaowned....


----------



## Ulisses (15 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Para fantasmón-TioGilipeto:
> 
> Venga...más pistas...que no muera ignorante...
> 
> ...



Estoy mirando las ordenes ministeriales en las que se acuerda la emisión, acuñación y puesta en circulación de esos dos tipos de monedas. 

En efecto, unas parecen estar destinadas a la circulación y, obviamente, cuentan con poder solutorio y, en cambio, las de 10 euros pueden ser ofrecidas con precio de venta al público en función del valor del metal que contienen.


----------



## segundaresidencia (15 Oct 2010)

asqueado dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo.
> Yo tengo la experiencia reciente de que a una nieta de 5 meses, hemos tenido que sacarle el DNI, para sacarle el pasaporte, para tener que salir al extranjero fuera de U.E., la validez de los documentos son muy cortos y la foto tenia que tener los ojos abiertos:XX:



cierto totalmente
hace dos años estuvimos fuera de la eu y a mis dos hijos les tuvimos que sacar el DNI para poder sacarles el pasaporte,uno tenia 3 años y el capullo queria firmar el solito ,estaba mogollon de contento cuando iba a firmar,en esto que la funcionaria hizo una raya en diagonal(tampoco validó el chip), mi niño se pilló un berrinche que no veas y la hxxx de pxxx de la funcionaria no lo entendia

yo pregunté por el pasaporte ese en que saliamos toda la familia(como teniamos nosotros cuando eramos pequeños) y me dijo que ya no era asi


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Oct 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Estoy mirando las ordenes ministeriales en las que se acuerda la emisión, acuñación y puesta en circulación de esos dos tipos de monedas.
> 
> En efecto, unas parecen estar destinadas a la circulación y, obviamente, cuentan con poder solutorio y, en cambio, las de 10 euros pueden ser ofrecidas con precio de venta al público en función del valor del metal que contienen.



Hoyga, cuidado, encule con cariño y suavidad que tiene el ego muy hinchado...


----------



## Telecomunista (16 Oct 2010)

Aquí ponen a las monedas de 12 euros en la clasificación de monedas circulantes.

Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre > Ciudadano > Moneda y Billetes > Moneda Circulante


----------



## asqueado (16 Oct 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> cierto totalmente
> hace dos años estuvimos fuera de la eu y a mis dos hijos les tuvimos que sacar el DNI para poder sacarles el pasaporte,uno tenia 3 años y el capullo queria firmar el solito ,estaba mogollon de contento cuando iba a firmar,en esto que la funcionaria hizo una raya en diagonal(tampoco validó el chip), mi niño se pilló un berrinche que no veas y la hxxx de pxxx de la funcionaria no lo entendia
> 
> yo pregunté por el pasaporte ese en que saliamos toda la familia(como teniamos nosotros cuando eramos pequeños) y me dijo que ya no era asi



Tu crees que esa funcionaria tenia alguna sensibilidad, cuando chafo la ilusion a tu hijo cuando queria firmar, y mas cuando no valido el chip, si la hubiera tenido, hubiera dejado que hiciera el garabato que quisiera, con luego anularlo era suficiente y asi tu hijo hubiera completado su ilusion y no se hubiera enterado. El sistema de la firma es similar con esas maquinitas que traen los transportistas y los de correos cuando llega algo urgente, y donde te piden el DNI y tienes que echar el garabato, pero que en la mayoria de las veces tienes que repetir.
Siento el berrinche de tu hijo


----------



## segundaresidencia (16 Oct 2010)

asqueado dijo:


> Tu crees que esa funcionaria tenia alguna sensibilidad, cuando chafo la ilusion a tu hijo cuando queria firmar, y mas cuando no valido el chip, si la hubiera tenido, hubiera dejado que hiciera el garabato que quisiera, con luego anularlo era suficiente y asi tu hijo hubiera completado su ilusion y no se hubiera enterado. El sistema de la firma es similar con esas maquinitas que traen los transportistas y los de correos cuando llega algo urgente, y donde te piden el DNI y tienes que echar el garabato, pero que en la mayoria de las veces tienes que repetir.
> Siento el berrinche de tu hijo



gracias
la verdad fue una hija de puta, el chaval estaba como loco por echar una firmita además en casa habia estado haciendo garabatos, y cuando se puso a llorar,creí que la funcionaria le dejaria firmar, luego la dije que aunque no valiese si le dejaba firmar a el ,pero la hija de pxxx me dijo que ya la habia "lanzado"


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Oct 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> gracias
> la verdad fue una hija de puta, el chaval estaba como loco por echar una firmita además en casa habia estado haciendo garabatos, y cuando se puso a llorar,creí que la funcionaria le dejaria firmar, luego la dije que aunque no valiese si le dejaba firmar a el ,pero la hija de pxxx me dijo que ya la habia "lanzado"



Así se malcría. Vaya malcriado tienes. Ya te las verás. Se ve venir.

Igual que cuando se va a la comisaría no se anda haciendo garabatos en las paredes, tampoco se firma donde se quiere. Si quiere firmar le compras una libreta y un lápiz y que se desfogue en casa. La funcionaria no está de entretenedora de crios, ni para perder el tiempo. Algunos vais a hacer el DNI como el que va a Disneyland.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Oct 2010)

Parece que fantasmón-TioGilipeto se ha tragado su megaautowned....Esperamos que se recupere pronto...


----------



## segundaresidencia (16 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Parece que fantasmón-TioGilipeto se ha tragado su megaautowned....Esperamos que se recupere pronto...



de verdad pareces tonto,un tipo que gana 60.000 euros al dia como tu y te preocupas de tonterias, pero claro por aqui campas por libre porque tienes la bula del amo, pienso que eres tonto monster.
espero que la gente te haga el caso que te corresponde(ninguno),porque sino lo spuedes confundir

un saludo


----------



## rory (16 Oct 2010)

¿Estais seguros de que ya no hay monedas de 12 euros a la venta?


----------



## electric0 (16 Oct 2010)

rory dijo:


> ¿Estais seguros de que ya no hay monedas de 12 euros a la venta?



NO, no estamos seguros.

De lo que si estamos seguros es de que en breve no las habra, por dos motivos, a saber:

El Bde ya ha anunciado que las siguientes tiradas seran de las mismas caracteristicas pero de un facial y de un precio de 20€.

Y el segundo, que lo mas normal es que el precio de la plata contenida sea superior, en breve, al valor facial, ya que el canal alcista de la plata asi lo sugiere, aunque con altibajos la revalorizacion de la la plata sigue un camino claramente ascendente.

Asi que rory si estas interesado corre, jajajajaajajajaja

Saludos.


----------



## rory (16 Oct 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> NO, no estamos seguros.
> 
> De lo que si estamos seguros es de que en breve no las habra, por dos motivos, a saber:
> 
> ...



Bueno, yo en su día ya me pillé unas cuantas, pero tampoco es una moneda que me entusiasme. Se lo recomendé a mis familiares y así varios compraron bastantes. Es una buena manera de asegurar el capital familiar, aunque sea en parte.

Entiendo que si el valor de venta será de 20 euros las anteriores de 12 euros pasarán a valer por encima de esos 12. A eso hay que sumarle la subida de la plata. Para tener unas pocas en casa están bien.


----------



## electric0 (16 Oct 2010)

rory dijo:


> Bueno, yo en su día ya me pillé unas cuantas, pero tampoco es una moneda que me entusiasme. Se lo recomendé a mis familiares y así varios compraron bastantes. Es una buena manera de asegurar el capital familiar, aunque sea en parte.
> 
> Entiendo que si el valor de venta será de 20 euros las anteriores de 12 euros pasarán a valer por encima de esos 12. A eso hay que sumarle la subida de la plata. Para tener unas pocas en casa están bien.



Veo que ha pillado Ud. la idea, no se trata de invertir para ganar, simplemente se trata de asegurar, y estas monedas son simplemente un seguro, convertibles en 12€ automaticamente (de hecho son 12€ por moneda) o de convertirlas directamente en plata por fusion (de ahi la cierta relatividad de no dar datos en su adquisicion, ya que destruir moneda esta penado por ley)

Visto asi, aunque la nueva moneda sean los mortadelos o neozapateros, nos va a dar igual, se funden las de 12€ y se cambia la plata por moneda corriente y actual (en caso de necesidad) y mientras tanto la plata contenida sigue subiendo, a la espera de saber si seguiremos en marco-euros, nuevos euros de 2ª, mortadelos, o el madmax.

Desde luego no es moneda para obsesionarse con lo que ha ganado hoy, o en que momento hay que venderla y desacerse de ella, es moneda a medio, largo plazo, reserva segura de valor, para ganar e invertir a corto ya hay otras opciones.

Es previsible tambien que al menos en "modo plata" y tambien en "modo numismatico", en el momento que aparezcan las de 20€, las antiguas de 12 se revaloricen automaticamente, aunque esa revalorizacion sea hoy por hoy imprecisa y desconocida, y mejor nos quedemos con la idea de que al menos los 12€ seguro que no se pierden.( o pensando mejor, lo que no se pierde nunca son los 18 gramos de plata 925)

Es cualquier caso, el dinero es cobarde, y los que tenemos poco, pienso que tenemos una buena oportunidad atesorando las posibles, en prevision de futuros y mas que probables peores tiempos que los actuales.

Saludos.


----------



## merche400 (16 Oct 2010)

rory dijo:


> ¿Estais seguros de que ya no hay monedas de 12 euros a la venta?



Cuando llamé por teléfono no pusieron pegas, incluso de años anteriores. Con la salvedad que habia que reservarlas con un par de días, dar el DNI y, en ultimo caso, dejar un nombre y solo te puedes llevar 83 por día/persona. 

Lo ideal es reservar 500, das el DNI y el nombre y, pasar a recogerlas con tu familia y amigos. Con solo un DNI has recogido los 500 de golpe. O bien... ir día a día a recogerlas.


Ahora que recuerdo... hace ya un tiempo, cuando se podian recoger las que se quisieran... me pidieron en una vez mi movil.... ienso: 

Vamos... que tas fichao por todos los lados.


Al menos en Valencia... no me consta que haya escasez (la piden a Madrid en un par de días)


----------



## Eldenegro (16 Oct 2010)

Lo interesante seria ver el diseño de las monedas nuevas a 20e, llevar las de 12 a fundir y hacerlas con molde de los nuevos. Automaticamente sigues teniendo plata y a facial de 20 :XX:


----------



## electric0 (16 Oct 2010)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Lo interesante seria ver el diseño de las monedas nuevas a 20e, llevar las de 12 a fundir y hacerlas con molde de los nuevos. Automaticamente sigues teniendo plata y a facial de 20 :XX:



Bonito negocio a 8€ de beneficio bruto por pieza, aunque haya que descontar luego re-fundicion y demas... solo un problema, ¿sera igual e indistinguible la moneda de la ceca del Bde que la de la ceca manolito perez? no lo intente mejor, o si lo hace fijese primero en la cantidad de detalles que tiene reproducir con total exactitud, de forma que sean indistinguibles, de lo contrario incurrira en el delito de falsificacion de moneda, del que ignoro la pena, y delito del que prefiero vivir en la ignorancia.

Puestos a falsificar hagalo directamente en billetes de 50, 100 ó 200 € y cuando los vaya colocando compre moneda, le saldra la plata gratis, sea cual sea el valor de la moneda.

Saludos.


----------



## Eldenegro (16 Oct 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Bonito negocio a 8€ de beneficio bruto por pieza, aunque haya que descontar luego re-fundicion y demas... solo un problema, ¿sera igual e indistinguible la moneda de la ceca del Bde que la de la ceca manolito perez? no lo intente mejor, o si lo hace fijese primero en la cantidad de detalles que tiene reproducir con total exactitud, de forma que sean indistinguibles, de lo contrario incurrira en el delito de falsificacion de moneda, del que ignoro la pena, y delito del que prefiero vivir en la ignorancia.
> 
> Puestos a falsificar hagalo directamente en billetes de 50, 100 ó 200 € y cuando los vaya colocando compre moneda, le saldra la plata gratis, sea cual sea el valor de la moneda.
> 
> Saludos.



Totalmente deacuerdo! Tan solo le pediria un poco menos de formalidad ante un sarcasmo


----------



## Fantasmón (16 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Que no, que no, que te cuelas artísticamente. Invoco a los leguleyos del foro a que te lo expliquen que ya cansas. Ya era hora de que nos deleitase con sus autowneos...
> 
> En particular esto es falso:
> 
> ...



Yerras de cabo a rabo, Monstruo.

Yo no escribi "No destinada a la circulacion=no tiene curso legal". Estas monedas no estan destinadas a la circulacion porque asi consta en las Ordenes ministeriales desde 2004.

Estas monedas no tienen curso legal, porque no existe norma juridica habilitante como tal, luego no existe obligatoriedad de aceptar esta moneda como forma de pago por parte de un particular.

¿Acaso no ves la diferencia?

De todas formas yo lo tengo claro:

HAGAMOS UNA CONSULTA AL BANCO DE ESPAÑA O AL MINISTERIO DE ECONOMIA Y HACIENDA.

*Seria interesante que algunos foreros se desplazaran al BdE o alguna sucursal del mismo y preguntaran a alguna persona cualificada si existe obligatoriedad de aceptar esa moneda como forma de pago por parte de particulares.*¿Aceptas el reto, Monstruo?

Si yo me he equivocado, pues lo acepto, venga un Megaowned para el Fantasmon. El mundo no se va a hundir.

Pero si quien se equivoca es el Monstruo, ademas del Megaowned para el, lo que deseo es que algunos adlateres chupapollas del foro (no cito a nadie, pero ya sabemos quienes sois), os saqueis las rodilleras os incorporeis y defendais vuestra dignidad de una vez por todas.

Defender la compra de estas monedas es un disparate. Cuando empezo la moda de estas moneditas yo compraba los 50 FF. entre 8 y 8,5 euros, eso si es una buena compra que incorpora las subidas del metal.

Ah, y si escribes sobre los estudios de Derecho, con mayuscula.

PS.- En este ordenador, no me funcionan las tildes. Pido disculpas.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Oct 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Yerras de cabo a rabo, Monstruo.
> 
> Yo no escribi "No destinada a la circulacion=no tiene curso legal". Estas monedas no estan destinadas a la circulacion porque asi consta en las Ordenes ministeriales desde 2004.
> 
> ...




Venga, haga la consulta. Formúlela por escrito y que le den respuesta por escrito. Y luego tenga huevos de postearla. Nos vamos a reir un rato. Chulo y owneado. No hay nada mejor. Aunque lo tiene duro para superar al owned épico de su antiguo nick TioGilipeto, alias Toribio Ledesma :XX:


PS: ¿Ya se ha enterado de la diferencia entre moneda de colección y conmemorativa? Creo que sí, puesto que ya nos conocemos y le veo que vuelve con el rabo entre las piernas...:XX:


----------



## Ulisses (16 Oct 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Estas monedas no tienen curso legal, porque no existe norma juridica habilitante como tal, luego no existe obligatoriedad de aceptar esta moneda como forma de pago por parte de un particular.QUOTE]






Fantasmón dijo:


> Lamento contradecirle, Fantasmón. La norma jurídica habilitante es la que le transcribo a continuación y, si no está derogada, sea expresa o tácitamente, sigue en vigor.
> 
> Otra cosa es que no se cite su poder liberatorio en las siguientes emisiones y se las denomine como monedas de colección. A las conmemorativas de 2 euros se refieren las normas como "destinadas a la circulación" sin embargo los preceptos legales son equívocos porque cuando hablan de las de 12 euros dicen: acuñación , emisión y *puesta en circulación*
> 
> ...


----------



## merche400 (16 Oct 2010)

Jo...que nivel en el foro; tenemos gente de leyes y tó.


Pues hace tiempo, yo pagué el gasoil de mi ex-corsita con unas monedillas de estas y, todo sea cierto, no tuve que llevarme el BOE en donde se especificara el tema. Quizá la guapa dependienta era de letras y sabía del tema.


PD:En Mercarroña tambien las aceptan.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Oct 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> Jo...que nivel en el foro; tenemos gente de leyes y tó.
> 
> 
> Pues hace tiempo, yo pagué el gasoil de mi ex-corsita con unas monedillas de estas y, todo sea cierto, no tuve que llevarme el BOE en donde se especificara el tema. Quizá la guapa dependienta era de letras y sabía del tema.
> ...



Tú, cabroncete, utilizas las monedas de 12 euros para ligar con las cajeras. Como se entere tu suegro el de las alcachofas te va a correr a trancazos...:XX:


----------



## vidarr (16 Oct 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> o de convertirlas directamente en plata por fusion (de ahi la cierta relatividad de no dar datos en su adquisicion, ya que destruir moneda esta penado por ley)



¿Por qué? Que yo compre (un suponer) 200 monedas de 12 euros del BDE no me obliga a mantenerlas para toda la vida, por muchos datos que tengan en el BDE sobre mí. ¿Por qué estáis relacionando dejar "huella" con la imputación de un posible delito posteriormente?

A mí me preocuparía mucho más, por ejemplo, que en un momento dado el Estado me las incautase volviéndomelas a cambiar por papel, por ejemplo, no que me acusen de haberlas fundido por no tenerlas ya en mi poder.



> Es previsible tambien que al menos en "modo plata" y tambien en "modo numismatico", en el momento que aparezcan las de 20€, las antiguas de 12 se revaloricen automaticamente, aunque esa revalorizacion sea hoy por hoy imprecisa y desconocida, y mejor nos quedemos con la idea de que al menos los 12€ seguro que no se pierden.( o pensando mejor, lo que no se pierde nunca son los 18 gramos de plata 925)



Esta parte no la entiendo. ¿Por qué la aparición de una presunta moneda de 20€ puede suponer la revalorización de la de 12€? El "modo numismático" se me escapa porque lo desconozco, pero de lo poco que sé le veo poco recorrido. En el "modo plata" puede ser, si sigue subiendo la cotización... lo que no veo es la relación directa con la moneda de 20€.


----------



## Fantasmón (16 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Venga, haga la consulta. Formúlela por escrito y que le den respuesta por escrito. Y luego tenga huevos de postearla. Nos vamos a reir un rato. Chulo y owneado. No hay nada mejor. Aunque lo tiene duro para superar al owned épico de su antiguo nick TioGilipeto, alias Toribio Ledesma :XX:
> 
> 
> PS: ¿Ya se ha enterado de la diferencia entre moneda de colección y conmemorativa? Creo que sí, puesto que ya nos conocemos y le veo que vuelve con el rabo entre las piernas...:XX:



Monstruo eres insaciable.

Primero te voy a contestar al tema de las monedas, y luego comentare cosas sobre ti.

Existen monedas concebidas para la circulacion ordinaria, monedas conmemorativas y monedas de coleccion.

En España, tan solo los dos primeros tipos estan destinados a la circulacion, mientras que las de coleccion no lo estan.

Vayamos al BdE...nos dice exactamente lo mismo.

Desde enero de 2004, se denominan monedas de colección en euros aquellas que no están destinadas a la circulación, acuñadas normalmente en metales preciosos, con un valor nominal y diseño diferente de las destinadas a la circulación.

Además, deben diferir perceptiblemente de las que circulan en, al menos, dos de las siguientes tres características: color, peso y diámetro.

Por su parte, las monedas conmemorativas, son monedas destinadas a la circulación y de curso legal en toda la zona del euro, que cumplen las siguientes condiciones:

Tienen una cara nacional diferente de la habitual y mantienen la común.
Solo son de 2 euros. 
Se permite una emisión por año y por Estado miembro.
Tienen limitado el volumen máximo de emisión.
Se destinan a conmemorar algún acontecimiento o personalidad.
Hay que informar seis meses antes de las características de la emisión.
Con la primera moneda conmemorativa en euro emitida en España, se hizo memoria del IV centenario de la primera edición de la obra El ingenioso hidalgo don Quijote de la Mancha

Para quien no se fie, o prefiera profundizar sobre el tema, le pongo el enlace.

Banco de España - Billetes y monedas - Monedas en euros - Monedas conmemorativas y de colección

Como las monedas de coleccion no estan destinadas a la circulacion, pues hagamos un listado de las monedas de coleccion. Evidentemente, no me voy a coger el catalogo de los hermanos Platapillau, ni tampoco el de los Hermanos Guerra, sino el propio listado del BdE, tanto en oro como en plata.

http://www.bde.es/webbde/es/billemone/euro/monedas/Monedas_de_Coleccion.pdf

Coño, cuando uno se fija en las monedas estan todas las de plata de 12 euros...incluso, las anteriores a 2004:8:. ¿Y eso como es posible?

Pues muy sencillo, porque las monedas de 12 euros anteriores a 2004 han sido desmonetizadas. En su dia si tuvieron curso legal, pero ahora tienen valor de cambio...pero tan solo en el BdE y entidades adscritas.

Por eso, mientras que en la Orden ministerial ECO/3616/2003, si se hace mencion expresa de la obligatoriedad de aceptacion de pago por parte de particulares hasta 120 €, 

http://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2003/12/29/pdfs/A46323-46324.pdf

en las posteriores ordenes ministeriales, no se hace ninguna mencion.

http://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2004/03/11/pdfs/A11057-11058.pdf

Ya os he puesto anteriormente algunas otras Ordenes ministeriales posteriores a 2004. En todas ellas se califica a las monedas de 12 euros como monedas de coleccion y en ninguna se habla de la obligatoriedad de aceptacion como pago por parte de los particulares.

Luego el Owned parece mitico...pero en contra del Monstruo. Supongo que lo que procede es algun que otro emoticon: primero el del Monstruo, y despues las carcajadas.:::XX::XX::XX:

Pero ahora voy a dirigirme al Monstruo.

Mira chaval, tu eres una persona muy nociva, porque todo lo intentas intoxicar. Hablas habitualmente de muchas cosas que ignoras y no te interesa la verdad, sino lo que te interesa es echar tu meadita sobre el foro para conservar tu territorio.

A mi me da igual que las monedas de 12 euros esten destinadas a la circulacion o no, realmente me suda la polla, porque yo no compraria estas monedas mas alla de la curiosidad numismatica o historica.

Nunca recomendaria esta moneda a los foreros, porque se que es una mierda. Y lo se, tanto por mis conocimientos como porque conozco a muchos numismaticos que nunca adquiririan ese bodrio como inversion.

Decir que una tirada de un millon de piezas para España es una "tirada baja" solo demuestra o que eres un ignorante o que tienes mala fe. O ambos. A ti no te preocupa que los foreros hagan pesimas adquisiciones, solo quieres machacar a los otros foreros que te hacen sombra, o que saben mucho mas que tu.

Tu tactica es siempre la misma: acercamiento, estudio de la presa, ataque cuando esta desprevenida incluso a nivel personal, intentar buscar apoyos en el foro y finalmente, ensañamiento.

Decias que ibas a ser la kryptonita de los bancos, cuando en realidad, vendes monedas al menor...y muy menor. Eres un intermediario.

Cuando alguien pone monedas en el hilo de compraventa que tu abriste...pues te jode y acostumbras a devaluar su producto. Todo lo haces por MP. Y ademas pretendes hacer una red de "veteranos".

En el fondo, lo que quieres es hacer una red para que "todo pase por ti". Evidentemente, que el oro suba no es tan positivo para los que mercadeais con oro sin tener capital debido a que:

- Aunque se revalorice el stock, ya no podeis comprar tanto. Ahora tus krugers valen mas, pero ya no podras comprar tantos con los beneficios que obtengas de comisiones por la venta de oro.

- El margen es menor. Ahora se venden mas caro los krugers, pero porcentualmente el margen de beneficio es menor que cuando el oro estaba a mitad de precio en dolares.

- El riesgo es mayor. Aunque muchos de nosotros prevemos una revalorizacion de los metales preciosos, cada vez incurrimos en mayores riesgos debido a las correcciones.

Luego tu red es una buena idea: mercadear con oro, con margenes pequeños y personas de fiar, sin hacer inversion. Lo reconozco, es brillante.

Pero ahora voy a dar GRATIS, una mejor idea para los foreros.

Que se cojan alguno de los catalogos de monedas de España, el de Carlos Fuster o los Hermanos Guerra. No hace falta que lo compren, incluso pueden ser de años anteriores. Y saquen los nombres y direcciones de numismaticos de España. Hay por todo el pais. Evidentemente hay que evitar las empresas de venta de moneda y lingotes, ya que estan muy al loro del precio del oro.

Seguro que comprando directamente en pequeñas numismaticas, pueden comprar las onzas de oro de 30 a 50 euros menos que contigo. No sera con todos ellos, pero si con muchos de ellos.

La razon: ellos hacen compra directa a particulares.

Mientras que tu, Monstruo, tan solo eres un intermediario, que logicamente te has de ganar la vida.

Por eso, los numismaticos son tu competencia directa y cada vez que puedes intentas decir que hay muchos que son unos ladrones. Evidentemente nunca diras que saben de monedas mucho mas que tu, o que tienen unos gastos operativos que tu no has de pagar, o que crean empleo...tu has de enfatizar en que muchos de ellos no son honrados. Asi tus clientes no pasaran tanto por las numismaticas...y se daran cuenta de que pueden pasar de ti, y les saldra mas a cuenta en una gran mayoria de casos.

Evidentemente, cuanto mas se sabe de monedas y mas contactos tienes, mejores precios se pueden pillar.

Foreros: mercadear con Monstruo es una opcion, pero no necesariamente la mejor opcion, es cuestion de preguntar. Si os pide por un Kruger, 990 lereles, llamais a 3 o 4 numismaticas a ver si os sale por 950, y si todas son mas caras, pues podeis comprarselo a el...Pero os podeis encontrar la sorpresa que os digan: "Mira no tengo un kruger, pero tengo un panda de oro de una onza y te lo dejo en 940 euros":8:...eso es lo que no le gusta a la Bestia ::, que aprendais y tengais contactos.

Como epilogo, que alguien vaya al BdE y pregunta sobre la obligatoriedad de aceptacion de las monedas de 12 euros no es UNA CUESTION DE HUEVOS. En ocasiones pareces muy corto, Monstruo.

Prefiero que lo hagan otros foreros, y si es por consulta escrita, pues mucho mejor, pero para asi EVITAR SUSPICACIAS.

Si yo no tengo razon y alguien lo demuestra documentalmente, pues me tendre que comer mis palabras. Pero si la tengo, otros os las tendreis que comer.

Tener un owned mas o menos en mi vida no me afecta. Para mi el foro no es un tema vital. Yo intento que los foreros aprendan y se diviertan.

Algunos de vosotros no comprareis estos engendros tan caros a partir de ahora y eso por si mismo ya merece la pena.

Es una pena, que cuando se podia comprar mucha plata barata, a 300 euros el kilo, os calentaran la cabeza con aquello de hacer derivados financieros de esta mierda...y obviamente, habeis dejado de ganar dinero aunque la plata ha subido mas de un 70%. 

SUERTE EN VUESTRAS COMPRAS. Y ojo, yo no digo que no se le compre a Monster, sino que lo inteligente es utilizarlo para vuestros intereses.

Como colofon: Monstruo, disfruta la vida, que es muy bonita.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Oct 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Monstruo eres insaciable.
> 
> Primero te voy a contestar al tema de las monedas, y luego comentare cosas sobre ti.
> 
> ...




¿Pero que pajas mentales se monta usted? Está muy afectado. ¿Y ese silencio respecto a TioGilipeto? ¿Por qué reniega de él? ¿Tan avergonzado está? ¿Algún posible comprador de sus mierdapisos con bañera nueva (no usada por los hijos de Wilson Pacheco) llevaba el cachondeo dentro del cuerpo? Hoyga, patético lo de copiar la idea del blog :XX:

http://chollopisos.blogspot.com/

(a ver si lo actualiza...)

Creo que su actitud y este último post demuestran claramente que ha metido la pata hasta el cuello y por eso intenta atacarme personalmente (gracias por la publicidad por cierto). Sepa que yo siempre animo a todo el mundo a buscar los mejores precios. Aquí lo que interesa es pillar oro al mejor precio. Cuando usted se puso a vender en el foro a precios de escándalo quedó bien retratado. Sobre todo con los pakillos vendiéndolos por encima de 6 euros cuando se conseguían sin problema y en catidad por 4,5 lereles. 

Ande, aplíquese el cuento y disfrute de la vida y recuerde que el foro no es lugar para vertir sus frustraciones intelectuales...ni comerciales...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Oct 2010)

vidarr dijo:


> Esta parte no la entiendo. ¿Por qué la aparición de una presunta moneda de 20€ puede suponer la revalorización de la de 12€? El "modo numismático" se me escapa porque lo desconozco, pero de lo poco que sé le veo poco recorrido. En el "modo plata" puede ser, si sigue subiendo la cotización... lo que no veo es la relación directa con la moneda de 20€.



Creo que está claro que las monedas de 20 euros jamás se venderán por menos. Por ejemplo los pakillos jamás se vendieron por menos de 100 pesetas. 

Conociendo a los numis de este país, no van a vender una moneda más antigua de la misma colección por menos que la moderna, si tiene el mismo contenido de plata...Sin mucho riesgo se puede preveer que de aquí a 5 o 10 años las monedas de 12 y de 20 euros se venderán por el mismo precio. Es muy probable que el precio de venta de las monedas de 12 euros vaya acercándose gradualmente a las de 20 euros. Aunque es aún más probable que el precio de la plata marque el precio.


----------



## Fantasmón (16 Oct 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Fantasmón dijo:
> 
> 
> > Estas monedas no tienen curso legal, porque no existe norma juridica habilitante como tal, luego no existe obligatoriedad de aceptar esta moneda como forma de pago por parte de un particular.QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Fantasmón (16 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Creo que está claro que las monedas de 20 euros jamás se venderán por menos. Por ejemplo los pakillos jamás se vendieron por menos de 100 pesetas.
> 
> Conociendo a los numis de este país, no van a vender una moneda más antigua de la misma colección por menos que la moderna, si tiene el mismo contenido de plata...Sin mucho riesgo se puede preveer que de aquí a 5 o 10 años las monedas de 12 y de 20 euros se venderán por el mismo precio. Es muy probable que el precio de venta de las monedas de 12 euros vaya acercándose gradualmente a las de 20 euros.* Aunque es aún más probable que el precio de la plata marque el precio*.



Por supuesto que la plata marcara el precio, eso siempre lo hemos sostenido: menudo comentario de retrasado. Estas monedas, en la actualidad, apenas tienen reconocimiento por la comunidad numismatica. 

En fundicion estas monedas siempre las pagaran por debajo del spot. Es mucho mejor comprar paquillos, que no las piezas de 12 euros a 720 euros el kilogramo.

Como echas balones fuera...cuando te pillan con el carrito de los helados, eh, Monstruo.

Explica al foro la diferencia entre monedas de coleccion y conmemorativas:XX::XX:. Venga campeon, que tu te metes mucho con la gente pero sin argumentos.

Pon la normativa juridica en referencia al poder liberatoria de pagos de las monedas de 12 euros, campeon.:XX::XX:

Monster, disfruta la vida, que es muy bonita y trafica con muchos krugers de los ingenuos foreros sin poner un euro, campeon. :rolleye::rolleye:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Oct 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Por supuesto que la plata marcara el precio, eso siempre lo hemos sostenido: menudo comentario de retrasado. Estas monedas, en la actualidad, apenas tienen reconocimiento por la comunidad numismatica.
> 
> En fundicion estas monedas siempre las pagaran por debajo del spot. Es mucho mejor comprar paquillos, que no las piezas de 12 euros a 720 euros el kilogramo.
> 
> ...





Fantasmón dijo:


> Amigo, yo siempre dije que las anteriores a 2004 si fueron emitidas para la ciruculacion. De hecho, el texto expuesto, ya lo indique con un enlace al BOE.
> 
> Pero estudia con detenimiento esta otra orden ministerial posterior.
> 
> ...




Joder, ya se echaba de menos a TioGilipeto para comerse owneds a pares y con chulería. 

Mire, además de faltón usted es un chulo barato de calaña bien conocida en Barna. Sabemos que anda pillado y desempleado con sus mierdapisos, y que no tiene donde caerse muerto. Como dedujimos ya hace tiempo, anda pillado con préstamos bancarios y jodido con una promoción que le salió rana. Le pillo el toro de la burbuja inmobiliaria. Se ha debido lamentar toda su vida de no haber conocido el foro antes. Creo que es bueno tenerle por aquí, porque como muchos tontos usted es un buen barómetro para saber cuando vender. 

Ya sabe, igual que el valor de la moneda converge al del material que está hecho, el de la construcción también.

::


----------



## Ulisses (16 Oct 2010)

No me dejáis dormir la siesta....

Vuelvo a repetir que para mi los términos usados son, cuanto menos, equívocos. Si una moneda no está destinada a la circulación no debería ser acordada su "puesta en circulación". En la relacion de monedas de colección de la página del banco de España sólo salen las de oro. (un error más)

http://www.bde.es/webbde/es/billemone/euro/monedas/Monedas_de_Coleccion.pdf

No quiero ser insistente, pero no veo en los links del boe la desmonetización declarada de forma expresa. Ni siquiera sabemos con certeza qué clase de monedas son las de colección aunque sí podemos asegurar que, segun el Banco de España, las de 12 euros no son conmemorativas porque ese estatus está reservado a las de 2 euros. Sin embargo se acuñan "para conmemorar la presidencia española de la UE) (sic)

Como usted sabe, muchas veces los preceptos legales son ambiguos y hay que acudir al espíritu de la norma cuando en su tenor literal se aprecian inexactitudes o términos que pueden ser, en apariencia, contradictorios. 

Por ese motivo no parece razonable que la acuñación de una moneda de colección, que por su propia naturaleza está destinada al mundo numismático, se eleve a 2.000.000 de unidades, cuya revaloriación es imposible mientras su tenedor pueda canjearlas por otra moneda o billete con el mismo valor facial y viceversa.

No conozco el número de aficcionados a la numismática en España, pero debe ser sensiblemente inferior a los dos millones y no creo que coleccionen cada tipo de moneda por decenas. Siempre se podrá alegar, naturalmente, que la tirada se hace para satisfacer la demanda mundial. Sin embargo, las monedas que ofrecía femstore tenían tiradas de 3000 monedas y resultaba bastante complicada su colocación en el mercado siendo , como todos sabemos, el rolls royce de las monedas de colección.

No consiste en tener o no razón, esto es un foro y todos venimos a aprender. Tampoco de ownear, denostar o lapidar virtualmente a otros foreros. Gracias a usted, Fantasmón, ahora mismo tengo la duda de si esas monedas son de curso legal o no, de si están demonetizadas o no y de si debe ser exigida su aceptación por particulares. 

La duda es la primera forma de inteligencia y, en muchas ocasiones, nada es tan peligroso como una certeza indiscutida.


----------



## Fantasmón (16 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Joder, ya se echaba de menos a TioGilipeto para comerse owneds a pares y con chulería.
> 
> Mire, además de faltón usted es un chulo barato de calaña bien conocida en Barna. Sabemos que anda pillado y desempleado con sus mierdapisos, y que no tiene donde caerse muerto. Como dedujimos ya hace tiempo, anda pillado con préstamos bancarios y jodido con una promoción que le salió rana. Le pillo el toro de la burbuja inmobiliaria. Se ha debido lamentar toda su vida de no haber conocido el foro antes. Creo que es bueno tenerle por aquí, porque como muchos tontos usted es un buen barómetro para saber cuando vender.
> 
> ...



Monstruo, estas muy nervioso.

Yo solo he hablado de monedas, no de pisos.

Te digo que me digas la diferencia entre monedas de coleccion y conmemorativa...y no lo haces. :XX: Explicame tu la diferencia, campeon.

Pon en este foro la normativa sobre las monedas de 12 euros en las que diga que se liberan pagos. Venga, campeon, si es tan solo un enlace en el BOE.:bla:

Estas nervioso porque el foro se da cuenta de que tu red para comprar y vender oro entre veteranos no es mas que un cuento que te has montado para intermediar en el mercado del oro sin poner dinero:8::8:, si eso el foro ya lo sabe, sin que yo lo diga...¿o te crees que son tontos? Ahora lo que han de hacer es seguirte el juego y aprovecharse de un listillo como tu.

Estas nervioso porque en algunas numismaticas pueden llegar a obtenerse precios mucho mejores que los tuyos...pero si eso los foreros ya lo saben ¿o te crees que se chupan el dedo?.

Estas nervioso porque otros tienen informacion que a ti te gustaria conocer...como las fundiciones en España o en el extranjero. Pues te jodes, porque no te las voy a decir. Tu has utilizado a muchos foreros para sonsacarles informacion y luego meter la pata. Se perfectamente lo que digo.

Respecto a mis inversiones y mi situacion financiera...¿de verdad te preocupa?

Venga, tonto, si me haces una buena mamada te lo cuento todo, granuja. Que eres la niñita de mis ojos, Monstruito.

A lo mejor te pido prestado, tu que ganas 60.000 lereles al dia:XX::XX:

Besos, Monstruo.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Oct 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Monstruo, estas muy nervioso.
> 
> Yo solo he hablado de monedas, no de pisos.
> 
> ...




Parece que ya le haya llegado la pitopausia.

¿Qué yo he utilizado foreros para sonsacarle información? Anda, majete, a ver si te bajas de la nube y dejas tus paranoias a un lado. Lo que ha quedado más que claro es que eres un mindundis de calibre superior. Deja de llorar que das vergüenza ajena, nenaza.

Y por cierto, deje de floodear el hilo de las monedas de 12 euros. Ya sabemos que le jode que la gente las compre. Pero cada cual es libre de hacer lo que le venga en gana.


----------



## electric0 (16 Oct 2010)

vidarr dijo:


> ¿Por qué? Que yo compre (un suponer) 200 monedas de 12 euros del BDE no me obliga a mantenerlas para toda la vida, por muchos datos que tengan en el BDE sobre mí. ¿Por qué estáis relacionando dejar "huella" con la imputación de un posible delito posteriormente?
> 
> A mí me preocuparía mucho más, por ejemplo, que en un momento dado el Estado me las incautase volviéndomelas a cambiar por papel, por ejemplo, no que me acusen de haberlas fundido por no tenerlas ya en mi poder.
> 
> Esta parte no la entiendo. ¿Por qué la aparición de una presunta moneda de 20€ puede suponer la revalorización de la de 12€? El "modo numismático" se me escapa porque lo desconozco, pero de lo poco que sé le veo poco recorrido. En el "modo plata" puede ser, si sigue subiendo la cotización... lo que no veo es la relación directa con la moneda de 20€.



La destruccion de moneda de por si es delito, porque ademas cosa curiosa el billete que tiene cada uno en el bolsillo no es propiedad, solo es propiedad de uno el dinero que representa dicho billete, los billetes y monedas fisicamente son propiedad del estado (supongo que en este caso Europa).

Entonces tenemos claro que fundir moneda (y por tanto destruirla), sea de 12€ o de 0.01€, da igual, es delito, por tanto si no queda constancia en ningun sitio de que uno ha sido propietario de esa moneda, nunca le pediran explicaciones a uno de que hizo con la moneda, y si se las piden bastara con decir ¿de que me habla? , ahora si en algun sitio queda constancia de la posesion de esa moneda, siempre sera mas embarazoso excusarse y dar explicaciones de donde fue a parar dicha moneda, y siempre un juez podra ordenar una orden de registro en busca de la moneda, mientras que si no queda ninguna constancia ningun juez dara esa orden, porque no tendra justificacion para hacerlo. (hablando siempre en el hipotetico caso de recojida de oro y plata por el estado, despues de haberse declarado ilegal su tenencia)

La subida del precio de la moneda es logica tanto en cuanto se sepa con certeza que no se va a fabricar de nuevo, o dicho de otra forma, el precio de una moneda sera mayor cuantas menos existan de ella, independientemente del material con el que este fundida, y tambien proporcial al estado de conservacion de la misma obiamente. No soy numismatico pero seguro que alguna moneda aun de bronce o laton de epocas romanas o anteriores, bien conservada y por supuesto escasa, valdra mas que su peso en oro, y mas cuando se sepa que las existentes no se cuentan mas que con los dedos de la mano. (aunque este no es el caso)

Por tanto la aparicion de la moneda de 20€ (del mismo valor plata) que su antecesora, revalorizara numismaticamente la de 12€ porque confirma que nunca mas se volvera a acuñar dicha moneda, siendo el principio de su "escasez", lo que no quiere decir tampoco que la revalorizacion sea bestial ni nada de eso (imaginemos una revalorizacion a 12.01€ por ejemplo, y subiendo segun pasen los años y se haga patente su "escasez") 

El aumento del valor de la plata contenida en la moneda, tambien provoca su revalorizacion, puesto que segun aumente este, mas monedas se fundiran, perdiendose estas para el mercado numismatico, aumentando por tanto el valor de las que queden.

Por ultimo nunca perderan su valor facial de 12€, siempre cambiable en el banco, por tanto y pase lo que pase, el valor sera de 12€ o mas,, nunca menos ( la unica excepcion seria el hallazgo de minas de plata a cascaporro, simultaneamente con la desaparicion subita del euro)

Saludos


----------



## Fantasmón (16 Oct 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> No me dejáis dormir la siesta....
> 
> Vuelvo a repetir que para mi los términos usados son, cuanto menos, equívocos. Si una moneda no está destinada a la circulación no debería ser acordada su "puesta en circulación". En la relacion de monedas de colección de la página del banco de España sólo salen las de oro. (un error más)
> 
> ...



Coño, yo tambien queria mi siesta, pero entre monstruos y leguleyos anda el juego.

La "puesta en circulacion" supongo que debe referirse a la "salida" al circuito monetario de dichas monedas.

Y ello no posibilita necesariamente que esas monedas sean liberatorias de pagos, a no ser que una norma juridica manifieste dicha facultad. Hasta 2003, si que liberaban pagos en Cajas publicas de forma ilimitada, y hasta 120 € a particulares.

Pero para converger con la normativa comunitaria, se cambio la legislacion. Y desde 2004, no estan destinadas a la circulacion.

La clasificacion entre monedas de coleccion y conmemorativas, se hace por sus caracteristicas, y en ello no influye la tirada ni el numero de coleccionistas de cada una.

Las carteras conmemorativas de euros de la FNMT que sale cada año, tienen mucha menos tirada que las monedas de 12 €, pero por contra, las monedas de estas si que estan destinadas a la circulacion.

Yo no pretendo contrariar a nadie con las normas expuestas. Pero tengo muy claro que el Banco de España es muy estricto a la hora de desmonetizar una moneda (valga la redundancia) y que sus servicios juridicos deben cumplir escrupulosamente la normativa vigente.

Si hay dudas razonables, se puede contactar con ellos que, entre otras cosas, para eso estan. Tambien se puede contactar con los servicios juridicos del Ministerio de Economia y Hacienda.

En este foro se viene a aprender y a divertirse, pero has de reconocer que si no me pongo a buscar informacion, en este foro se me hubiera empalado y despues lapidado, por parte de algun forero que no tiene ni idea de Derecho, ni de monedas.

Siempre puede haber dudas...pero algunos vienen aqui a machacar...o a intentarlo, porque esta vez parece ser que le ha salido rana.:XX:

Yo tampoco tenia muy clara la norma hasta que me puse a leer BOE's.

Para mi, lo mejor es que todos aprendamos. Y cuanto mas mejor.

Hoy sabemos mas que ayer...aunque no disfrutemos de la siesta.:´(


----------



## Fantasmón (16 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Parece que ya le haya llegado la pitopausia.
> 
> ¿Qué yo he utilizado foreros para sonsacarle información? Anda, majete, a ver si te bajas de la nube y dejas tus paranoias a un lado. Lo que ha quedado más que claro es que eres un mindundis de calibre superior. Deja de llorar que das vergüenza ajena, nenaza.
> 
> Y por cierto, deje de floodear el hilo de las monedas de 12 euros. Ya sabemos que le jode que la gente las compre. Pero cada cual es libre de hacer lo que le venga en gana.



Besos, granuja, que me tienes robado el corazon. Que te estoy esperando muy impaciente y libidinoso.

Por supuesto, que todos hagan con su dinero lo que quieran, como si quieren mear fuera del tiesto. Yo tengo pensado para ti una lluvia dorada que no se la salta un galgo.


----------



## Fantasmón (16 Oct 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> La destruccion de moneda de por si es delito, porque ademas cosa curiosa el billete que tiene cada uno en el bolsillo no es propiedad, solo es propiedad de uno el dinero que representa dicho billete, los billetes y monedas fisicamente son propiedad del estado (supongo que en este caso Europa).
> 
> Entonces tenemos claro que fundir moneda (y por tanto destruirla), sea de 12€ o de 0.01€, da igual, es delito, por tanto si no queda constancia en ningun sitio de que uno ha sido propietario de esa moneda, nunca le pediran explicaciones a uno de que hizo con la moneda, y si se las piden bastara con decir ¿de que me habla? , ahora si en algun sitio queda constancia de la posesion de esa moneda, siempre sera mas embarazoso excusarse y dar explicaciones de donde fue a parar dicha moneda, y siempre un juez podra ordenar una orden de registro en busca de la moneda, mientras que si no queda ninguna constancia ningun juez dara esa orden, porque no tendra justificacion para hacerlo. (hablando siempre en el hipotetico caso de recojida de oro y plata por el estado, despues de haberse declarado ilegal su tenencia)
> 
> ...



La destruccion de moneda no es "per se" un delito. Lo que es delito tipificado en el Codigo Penal es la falsificacion de moneda.

¿Entonces esta permitida la destruccion de moneda en España? Pues si la moneda es de CURSO LEGAL, o destinada a la circulacion, hay dudas muy razonables. ¿Por que? Porque podria imputarse un posible delito por la destruccion de un bien publico, o afecto al uso publico.

Para el Banco de España, evidentemente, los billetes y monedas en vigor son un bien publico...

Portal del Cliente Bancario - Productos bancarios - Efectivo y cheques - Conservación de los billetes

Pero, no es algo que este tan claro. Ya que no se cumplen algunos de los requisitos para los bienes publicos, como que no sean embargables, ya que los billetes y monedas si lo son.

Algunos diran, que lo que se embarga es el valor que representa, y no el soporte fisico sobre el que se soporta el valor...pero hasta que no vea jurisprudencia...na de na. Jurisprudencia.

Seria interesante saber si ha habido algun proceso judicial de destruccion de moneda en circulacion en España para beneficiarse del metal que contienen.
Supongo que no ha existido.

Ahora bien, si las monedas no tienen curso legal, si se pueden fundir sin vulnerar ninguna normativa sobre la destruccion de moneda: los paquillos para obtener plata y cobre, las "rubias" para obtener bronce-aluminio, etc...

¿Y en el caso de las monedas de coleccion? Como lo serian las monedas de 12 euros...pues me aventuro a pronosticar que si se pueden destruir sin vulnerar el ordenamiento juridico:

- Por ser piezas no destinadas a la circulacion.
- Por no formar parte del conjunto de bienes catalogados y protegidos por el Estado (no se pueden destruir algunas piezas de coleccion antiguas).
- No las considero ni un bien publico, no son demaniales y si son embargables, pero no por su valor teorico, sino como bien fisico.

Ahora bien, este brevisimo dictamen juridico, esta hecho en 5 minutos...quien desee currarselo mas deberia acudir al Banco de España y solicitarles la normativa aplicable respecto a las monedas y billetes, y despues estudiar jurisprudencia sobre los bienes de dominio publico y de uso publico.


----------



## vidarr (16 Oct 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> La destruccion de moneda de por si es delito, porque ademas cosa curiosa el billete que tiene cada uno en el bolsillo no es propiedad, solo es propiedad de uno el dinero que representa dicho billete, los billetes y monedas fisicamente son propiedad del estado (supongo que en este caso Europa).
> 
> Entonces tenemos claro que fundir moneda (y por tanto destruirla), sea de 12€ o de 0.01€, da igual, es delito, por tanto si no queda constancia en ningun sitio de que uno ha sido propietario de esa moneda, nunca le pediran explicaciones a uno de que hizo con la moneda, y si se las piden bastara con decir ¿de que me habla? , ahora si en algun sitio queda constancia de la posesion de esa moneda, siempre sera mas embarazoso excusarse y dar explicaciones de donde fue a parar dicha moneda, y siempre un juez podra ordenar una orden de registro en busca de la moneda, mientras que si no queda ninguna constancia ningun juez dara esa orden, porque no tendra justificacion para hacerlo. (hablando siempre en el hipotetico caso de recojida de oro y plata por el estado, despues de haberse declarado ilegal su tenencia)



Sé que destruír dinero de curso legal es delito, y no entro en la discusión de si son galgos o podencos porque no sé si están desmonetizadas o no. Lo que pretendía decir es que nadie me obliga a conservarlas, con lo que si compré monedas de este tipo y ya no las tengo, el Estado no me puede acusar de haberlas fundido sin cargarse unas cuantas libertades fundamentales por el camino. Puedo haberlas cambiado por su equivalente en papel, o regalado o incluso perdido.




> La subida del precio de la moneda es logica tanto en cuanto se sepa con certeza que no se va a fabricar de nuevo, o dicho de otra forma, el precio de una moneda sera mayor cuantas menos existan de ella, independientemente del material con el que este fundida, y tambien proporcial al estado de conservacion de la misma obiamente. No soy numismatico pero seguro que alguna moneda aun de bronce o laton de epocas romanas o anteriores, bien conservada y por supuesto escasa, valdra mas que su peso en oro, y mas cuando se sepa que las existentes no se cuentan mas que con los dedos de la mano. (aunque este no es el caso)
> 
> Por tanto la aparicion de la moneda de 20€ (del mismo valor plata) que su antecesora, revalorizara numismaticamente la de 12€ porque confirma que nunca mas se volvera a acuñar dicha moneda, siendo el principio de su "escasez", lo que no quiere decir tampoco que la revalorizacion sea bestial ni nada de eso (imaginemos una revalorizacion a 12.01€ por ejemplo, y subiendo segun pasen los años y se haga patente su "escasez")



Solo si tienen interés para los coleccionistas, que es lo que yo dudo. Creo sinceramente que el interés por estas monedas se debe fundamentalmente a su valor facial, con lo dicho interés se desplazará hacia las de 20 euros en cuanto las de 12 dejen de estar disponibles en el BDE. El valor de las de 12 euros vendrá dado, en mi opinión, por la cotización de la plata o su valor de cambio en el BDE, el que esté más alto. Pensar que las de 12 vayan a costar 20 sin que ello se corresponda ni con su valor en plata ni con su valor de cambio me parece un poco fantasioso, la verdad.


----------



## electric0 (16 Oct 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> La destruccion de moneda no es "per se" un delito. Lo que es delito tipificado en el Codigo Penal es la falsificacion de moneda.
> 
> ¿Entonces esta permitida la destruccion de moneda en España? Pues si la moneda es de CURSO LEGAL, o destinada a la circulacion, hay dudas muy razonables. ¿Por que? Porque podria imputarse un posible delito por la destruccion de un bien publico, o afecto al uso publico.
> 
> ...



Bueno, ante la duda prefiero no destruir nada, y si alguna vez tengo que fundir, que no lo sepa nadie, (creo recordar de mi niñez, que pillaron a unos con una gran cantidad de "pesetas rubias", destinadas a fundicion y los entrullaron) seria el tema por lo menos para una ponencia, por controvertido.

La verdad es que si los billetes o monedas tienen "dueño", el estado, al destruirlos estariamos destruyendo un bien ajeno, pero no voy a entrar en polemica ninguna, al fin y al cabo da lo mismo, si algun dia tengo que vender mis monedas y se que van destinadas a fundicion, prefiero que las funda otro que no sea yo, que me las page en mortadelos, neozapateros, neoeuros, o lo que sea y se las lleve y que en mi casa nunca encuentren ni crisoles ni sopletes, ni lingoteras, ni hileras, ni nada que suene a fundicion, vamos que lo unico que funda en mi casa sea la cera de una vela.

Saludos.


----------



## Fantasmón (16 Oct 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Bueno, ante la duda prefiero no destruir nada, y si alguna vez tengo que fundir, que no lo sepa nadie, (creo recordar de mi niñez, que pillaron a unos con una gran cantidad de "pesetas rubias", destinadas a fundicion y los entrullaron) seria el tema por lo menos para una ponencia, por controvertido.
> 
> La verdad es que si los billetes o monedas tienen "dueño", el estado, al destruirlos estariamos destruyendo un bien ajeno, pero no voy a entrar en polemica ninguna, al fin y al cabo da lo mismo, si algun dia tengo que vender mis monedas y se que van destinadas a fundicion, prefiero que las funda otro que no sea yo, que me las page en mortadelos, neozapateros, neoeuros, o lo que sea y se las lleve y que en mi casa nunca encuentren ni crisoles ni sopletes, ni lingoteras, ni hileras, ni nada que suene a fundicion, vamos que lo unico que funda en mi casa sea la cera de una vela.
> 
> Saludos.



Creo que tu postura es la mas inteligente, no jugarsela en destruir nada que pudiera ser considerado como un bien publico. Pero lo mas probable es que si tu no fundes directamente la moneda, a ti no te pase nada.

Tan solo te dirigirias a un establecimiento en el que compren monedas (fundicion) y harias una venta, sin preocuparse de que hacen con dichas monedas.

Pero tu punto de vista es muy interesante...y da que pensar:

¿ Si subiera mucho la plata, seria posible que en las fundiciones pagaran las monedas de 12 € del BdE por debajo de otras monedas con menos cantidad de plata pura, como los paquillos, debido a que los fundidores correrian el riesgo de cometer o un delito o una infraccion administrativa?

Riesgo=Temor=Menor precio por gramo de plata.

Si, potencialmente, podria darse la posibilidad de que estas monedas las pagaran por mas de 12 euros para fundir, pero quiza menos que los paquillos, que se pueden fundir con total tranquilidad.

Te felicito por tus comentarios, electric0. De esta forma si se puede progresar. Si hay un feedback, todos aprendemos mas. Yo nunca me habia planteado que una de las monedas de plata mas caras, en fundicion pudiera llegar a ser una de las peor pagadas, pero si lo analizamos no seria tan descartable.


----------



## Ulisses (16 Oct 2010)

Al fin he conseguido planchar la oreja casi un par de horas, que es lo mínimo exigible en cualquier forero que sea gente de orden y temeroso de Dios. Como decía Don Camilo, todas las siestas tienen que ser de pijama, padrenuestro y orinal.


Mientras dormía la voz me dijo: la respuesta está en el derecho comparado. (Es, para quien no lo sepa, el estudio entre las instituciones jurídicas de diversos países)

Así que, hace unos minutos me dirigí muy decidido a la página del Bundesbank, puesto que si hubiese referencias a estas monedas su regulación había de ser, forzosamente, homogénea para toda la Unión Europea y, como era previsible, la comparación con la página del Banco de España resultó ser la misma que si hubiésemos comparado ambos países, también "Como comparar a Dios con un gitano"

Deutsche Bundesbank - Browser-Empfehlung

Además de tener abundante e importantísima información sobre las monedas acuñadas en Alemania, y que ésta se ofrece también en inglés, hay unas cuantas preguntas frecuentes que no tienen desperdicio:



> Are the €10 commemorative coins also legal tender in all participating countries?
> 
> With the exception of the €2 commemorative coins, commemorative coins are legal tender only in the country of issue. Thus, German €10 commemorative coins *are legal tender only in Germany.*



De lo anterior se puede colegir que son de curso legal y, obviamente, no contravienen ninguna disposición comunitaria por serlo, además de que se les llama con toda naturalidad "conmemorativas", igual que a las de 2 euros, lo cual desvirtúa la supuesta desmonetización de las españolas, con similaers características, para adaptarse a la normativa monetaria de la eurozona.

Técnicamente, desmonetizar es retirar de la circulación una moneda o billete anulando su curso legal. En el caso que nos ocupa no se han retirado nunca, al contrario, se han acuñado desde el 2004 por millones y jamás han perdido su capacidad de ser canjeadas por otro tipo de monedas o billetes. 

Su desmonetización, a mi modo de ver, implicaría que durante un tiempo el Banco de España las recogiese para canjearlas, pero no que las siguiese ofreciendo a cambio de otros billetes y monedas.

Por último, decir que estas monedas carecen de valor numismático precisamente por eso. Ningún coleccionista estaría dispuesto a pagar un sólo centimo por encima de los 12 euros salvo que no tuviese la posibilidad de acercarse personalmente al banco de España o a cualquier sucursal de la banca privada a recogerlas. 

Y de esto ultimo podemos deducir que, si hubiesen sido retiradas de la circualción, como dijo antes un forero se produciría un incremento en su precio al entrar en juego el principio de escasez. Lo que han hecho es aumentar el valor facial para que no sea interesante su canje cuando el valor de la plata, previsiblemente, pueda superar el facial de la moneda.


----------



## Fantasmón (16 Oct 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Al fin he conseguido planchar la oreja casi un par de horas, que es lo mínimo exigible en cualquier forero que sea gente de orden y temeroso de Dios. Como decía Don Camilo, todas las siestas tienen que ser de pijama, padrenuestro y orinal.
> 
> 
> Mientras dormía la voz me dijo: la respuesta está en el derecho comparado. (Es, para quien no lo sepa, el estudio entre las instituciones jurídicas de diversos países)
> ...



Creo que vas muy desencaminado. Te explico la razon.

Ya comente, la diferencia entre monedas de coleccion y las conmemorativas en mis posts anteriores.

Las conmemorativas fueron y son, destinadas para la circulacion, independientemente de que algunos coleccionistas las guarden.

Las de coleccion desde 2004 NO SON DESTINADAS PARA LA CIRCULACION . Luego no se ha tenido que desmonetizar nada. Porque desde su origen, no eran monedas liberatorias de pagos con la obligatoriedad de ser aceptadas. 

Las monedas de coleccion de 2000 pesetas, que son los precedentes de las monedas de 12 € de plata, EVIDENTEMENTE ya estan desmonetizadas, al ser su valor en pesetas. Aunque estan desmonetizadas, siguen conservando el valor de cambio en el BdE, te daran 12,02 euros.

Las monedas susceptibles de desmonetizacion serian entonces las de 12 euros de plata, desde su origen hasta 2004, o sea, las emisiones de 2002 y 2003. Si nos vamos a la pagina web de la FNMT, nos aporta informacion de las monedas de 12 € como NO CIRCULANTES.

Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre*>*Coleccionista*>*Moneda de colección*>*2002

Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre*>*Coleccionista*>*Moneda de colección*>*2003

Pues eso me lleva a pensar que las piezas de 12 euros anteriores a 2004 que si fueron destinadas a la circulacion, estan AHORA desmonetizadas, y las posteriores NO SON MONEDAS DESTINADAS PARA LA CIRCULACION, sino monedas de coleccion.

Creo que no hace falta acudir al Derecho comparado, sino lo mas adecuado es acudir al Banco de España y preguntarlo. Yo por lo que he leido y los listados de monedas de coleccion del mismo, ya lo tengo claro, pero es para poder corroborarlo ante el foro.


----------



## Ulisses (16 Oct 2010)

La definición de "no circulante" de la FNMT no tiene nada que ver con que sean de curso legal o no. Me temo que en los propios links que has puesto está la respuesta: las carteritas de monedas de 1 euro, 2 euros, 50 cts, etc, también figuran como "no circulantes" y me temo que son las mismas que circulan por la calle, un poco más pulidas y con estuche. Excelente reclamo numismático, si tenemos en cuenta que así se veden por encima de su valor facial. Observa como la de 12 euros la venden por 16.

¿Cual es la diferencia entre las monedas de euro que los numismáticos y la FNMT comercializan en "carteritas" y las que usamos para pagarnos el café? No quiero que el asunto tenga una deriva numismática porque siempre se acaba igual, pero me intriga saberlo y sé que tu tienes la respuesta correcta.

Si no son las mismas, pido disculpas. Pero si lo son y una vez fuera de las "carteritas" se pueden usar para pagar el café, usar el término "no circulado" o "no circulante" es una simple argucia comercial para colocar el producto.

Del propio link que has puesto:



> Sistema Monetario Euro 2003 – *no circulado*
> La colección de las monedas en euros españolas del año 2003, presentadas en edición limitada dentro de un práctico blister numerado que protege las monedas y, al mismo tiempo, permite la perfecta visualización de ambas caras de las mismas.





> En esta ocasión la Real Casa de la Moneda dedica la clásica moneda de plata *no circulante* de 2.000 pesetas, ahora con valor facial de 12 €, al 25 aniversario de nuestra actual Constitución, ratificada por el voto popular el 6 de diciembre de 1978.Detalles
> Acuñada en plata, la moneda de 12 € conmemorativa del 25 aniversario de la Constitución Española muestra en su anverso las efigies superpuestas de SS. MM. los Reyes de España; en su reverso, el Escudo Constitucional.
> 
> Nombre Valor facial Peso Diámetro
> ...



*Edito: es muy posible que esta diatriba no nos conduzca a ninguna parte si, como dices, hay que someter la cuestión a un dictamen del Banco de España y no sirve de nada el derecho comparado. Por mi parte doy por concluido el debate puesto que las posibilidades de obtener ese dictamen para el foro son realmente remotas*


----------



## Fantasmón (16 Oct 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> La definición de "no circulante" de la FNMT no tiene nada que ver con que sean de curso legal o no. Me temo que en los propios links que has puesto está la respuesta: las carteritas de monedas de 1 euro, 2 euros, 50 cts, etc, también figuran como "no circulantes" y me temo que son las mismas que circulan por la calle, un poco más pulidas y con estuche. Excelente reclamo numismático, si tenemos en cuenta que así se veden por encima de su valor facial. Observa como la de 12 euros la venden por 16.
> 
> ¿Cual es la diferencia entre las monedas de euro que los numismáticos y la FNMT comercializan en "carteritas" y las que usamos para pagarnos el café? No quiero que el asunto tenga una deriva numismática porque siempre se acaba igual, pero me intriga saberlo y sé que tu tienes la respuesta correcta.
> 
> ...



Generalmente estas monedas de las carteritas estan seleccionadas, o son Proof (se deberia limpiar el troquel despues de cada acuñacion), o FDC (Flor de cuño, que deberia ser la pieza primera de acuñacion del troquel...aunque claro, eso no siempre es asi, sino que acuñan mas con esa calidad) o lo que los americanos llaman BU (Brilliant Uncirculated, monedas elegidas sin ninguna rayadita ni golpecito y que conservan un brillo original).


----------



## VOTIN (16 Oct 2010)

Vaya hilo de pollinos
Sres y otras cosas
Si quieren SABER de EUROS busquen informacion en el BCE ,el cual dice

BCE: Slide 2

Las monedas en euros

Un euro se divide en cien céntimos. Existen ocho monedas en euros: 2€ y 1€ y 50, 20, 10, 5, 2 y 1 céntimo. Todas las monedas en euros tienen una cara común y otra nacional. Las caras comunes muestran la UE antes de su ampliación en mayo de 2004 o una representación geográfica de Europa. La cara nacional es distinta para cada país. Las monedas en euros pueden utilizarse en todos los países de la zona del euro.

Las ocho monedas en euros varían en diámetro, peso, composición, color y grosor. El canto de las monedas cuya denominación es consecutiva es distinto, lo que permite que las personas con problemas de visión puedan disinguirlos fácilmente. Las monedas se acuñan conforme a unas especificaciones técnicas armonizadas en distintas fábricas repartidas por toda la UE. El establecimiento de un cuidadoso sistema de control de calidad garantiza que las monedas en euros puedan utilizarse indistintamente en toda la zona del euro y que respondan a las exigencias para su uso en máquinas expendedoras. A finales de 2009, circulaban aproximadamente 86.000 millones de monedas en euros, por valor de 21.000 millones de euros.

Para consultar información actualizada mensualmente sobre billetes y monedas en circulación véase www.ecb.europa.eu/stats/euro/circulation

Los billetes y monedas en euros tienen curso legal en tres Estados independientes: Mónaco, San Marino y Ciudad del Vaticano. Los acuerdos suscritos por Francia e Italia en nombre de la UE han posibilitado que estos países acuñen y emitan sus propias monedas en euros, de conformidad con las especificaciones comunes.

Monedas conmemorativas
Mónaco, San Marino, Ciudad del Vaticano y los países pertenecientes a la zona del euro pueden emitir una vez al año una moneda conmemorativa de 2€. A excepción del diseño conmemorativo que figura en la cara nacional, estas monedas tienen idénticas características y la misma cara europea que el resto de las monedas de 2€.

Las monedas conmemorativas tienen curso legal en toda la zona del euro por lo que pueden ser utilizadas y deben ser aceptadas como cualquier otra moneda en euros.

*Monedas de colección
Las monedas de colección no están destinadas a la circulación y sólo tienen curso legal en el país en el que se emiten. Sus denominaciones y diseños son distintos de los de las monedas convencionales y conmemorativas, las cuales pueden utilizarse como medio de pago. Las características de las monedas de colección -color, diámetro y peso- difieren considerablemente de las de las monedas en circulación y su precio de venta es igual o superior a su valor facial.
*
Las imágenes y características de las monedas en euros pueden consultarse en la dirección www.ecb.europa.eu/euro/coins.

Queda claro que las monedas de 12 euros pueden ser utilizadas como LEGALES solo en este caso en HISPANISTAN y SON LEGALES aqui,luego puede obligarse su uso como medio de liberilizacion de deuda,pero SOLO en HISPANIA

PUNTO FINAL
las monedas estan dedicadas a la circulacion en España y su uso es admitido SOLO en este pais miembro de la UE
o sea que puedo pagar lo que me salga de los mismisimos y en la cantidad de importes que me de la gana donde quiera
PERO SOLO DENTRO DE ESPAÑA

PESAOS QUE SOIS UNOS PESAOS

y tu monster quedas como un mierda por atacar a foreros en temas personales cuando
se te acaba la inteligencia para debatir


----------



## Fantasmón (16 Oct 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Queda claro que las monedas de 12 euros pueden ser utilizadas como LEGALES solo en este caso en HISPANISTAN y SON LEGALES aqui,luego puede obligarse su uso como medio de liberilizacion de deuda,pero SOLO en HISPANIA



Lo primero es que las deudas se liberan, no se liberalizan.

Lo segundo es que no esta claro que sea asi. Se armonizo la legislacion de la Union Europea, a fin de que existiera un sistema monetario homogeneo en cuanto a las monedas de circulacion.

Respecto a las de coleccion, hasta 2003 si se les atribuia la obligatoriedad de ser aceptadas por particulares hasta 120 euros, pero en las posteriores Ordenes ministeriales, se decia que no estan destinadas a la circulacion ni se obliga su aceptacion como pago por parte de los particulares.

Evidentemente son monedas LEGALES, su curso no es ilegal (si alguien las hace servir y otro las acepta, no esta cometiendo ninguna infraccion punible ni esta usando fraudulentamente la moneda) pero paradojicamente NO EXISTE OBLIGATORIEDAD DE ACEPTAR ESA MONEDA COMO PAGO POR PARTE DEL ACREEDOR, ya que no se destino a la circulacion, sino que se puede ir al BdE a cambiarla por el valor de su facial.

Lo mas facil es que algun forero se persone en el BdE y pida informacion a ese respecto.

En otro orden de cosas, Votin, te felicito, porque tu si eres un Señor.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Oct 2010)

Juas!! Lo que me he perdido! TioGilipeto multisodomizado. Joder, le ha quedado el ojete destrozado. Hasta Votin le ha metido la tranca :XX: Joder, es que el querer llevar la contraria a Monster contra viento y marea hace que al final quedes como un gilipollas. ¿Pero cómo es usted tan gili, TioGili?

Además...todo sea dicho...vaya gilipollez de discusión. Ya dijimos al principio que muchos foreros habían realizado pagos con esas monedas.

Por cierto, cuando no se desea que puedan circular como medio de pago, entonces se denominan las monedas en "reales, "escudos", o lo más original que he visto...en "0 euros" !!! Creo que un día de estos me voy a comprar estos gemelos...y no será por el valor facial:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Oct 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> y tu monster quedas como un mierda por atacar a foreros en temas personales cuando
> se te acaba la inteligencia para debatir



¿Hablas de lo de "azafato", "vive con sus padres" y otras gilipolleces varias? O bien ¿de tu carencia de sexo anal marital? Ya veo que al no poder encular a la parienta te desquitas con el pobre TioGili...pobre TIoGili...acabó de putilla de Votin...lo último de lo último...:XX:


----------



## Fantasmón (16 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Juas!! Lo que me he perdido! TioGilipeto multisodomizado. Joder, le ha quedado el ojete destrozado. Hasta Votin le ha metido la tranca :XX: Joder, es que el querer llevar la contraria a Monster contra viento y marea hace que al final quedes como un gilipollas. ¿Pero cómo es usted tan gili, TioGili?
> 
> Además...todo sea dicho...vaya gilipollez de discusión. Ya dijimos al principio que muchos foreros habían realizado pagos con esas monedas.
> 
> Por cierto, cuando no se desea que puedan circular como medio de pago, entonces se denominan las monedas en "reales, "escudos", o lo más original que he visto...en "0 euros" !!! Creo que un día de estos me voy a comprar estos gemelos...y no será por el valor facial:



Monstruo, yo meare y tu tragaras calentito, bribon. Seguro que es el mejor oro liquido que nunca has degustado, canalla.


----------



## Ulisses (16 Oct 2010)

Parece que por fin podemos dar por concluida la discusión bizantina.


Sabemos que son de curso legal, por lo tanto no han sido desmonetizadas. Que su régimen es el mismo que el de las alemanas, es decir, son legales en el pais de emisión y, por último, tenemos que dirimir si, aún siendo de curso legal, alguien puede, amparándose en una interpretación subjetiva de lo que es moneda conmemorativa, rechazar un pago efectuado con las mismas.

A esto nos contesta el Banco de España en sus preguntas frecuentes:

Banco de Espaa - Sala de prensa - Preguntas frecuentes. Billetes y monedas




> El apartado dos del artículo 3 de la Ley 46/1998, de 17 de diciembre sobre la introducción del euro, establece que los billetes y monedas denominados en euro serán los únicos de curso legal en el territorio nacional. Dotar a una moneda de curso legal implica que el pago de cualquier deuda no puede ser rechazado cuando se realiza con la expresión física de la misma, esto es, con billetes y monedas.



Gracias a Votín sabemos que no era necesario recurrir al Bundesbank para aclararlo. Que las acepten sin rechistar en los centros comerciales tampoco era una prueba evidente....y así ad infinitum.


----------



## Fantasmón (16 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Hablas de lo de "azafato", "vive con sus padres" y otras gilipolleces varias? O bien ¿de tu carencia de sexo anal marital? Ya veo que al no poder encular a la parienta te desquitas con el pobre TioGili...pobre TIoGili...acabó de putilla de Votin...lo último de lo último...:XX:



Tipico del Monstruo, cuando mete la pata hasta el cuello con lo que son monedas conmemorativas y de coleccion. Y ni siquiera sabe cual es la funcion del BOE, se mete con los foreros a nivel personal.

El sexo anal de ningun forero con su mujer nos importa...lo importante es lo tuyo y lo mio. 

Te estoy esperando para darte cariño, Monstruito. Tus gemidos seran fragorosos, despues de la lluvia dorada.


----------



## Fantasmón (16 Oct 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Parece que por fin podemos dar por concluida la discusión bizantina.
> 
> 
> Sabemos que son de curso legal, por lo tanto no han sido desmonetizadas. Que su régimen es el mismo que el de las alemanas, es decir, son legales en el pais de emisión y, por último, tenemos que dirimir si, aún siendo de curso legal, alguien puede, amparándose en una interpretación subjetiva de lo que es moneda conmemorativa, rechazar un pago efectuado con las mismas.
> ...



Evidentemente si una moneda o billete tiene curso legal, ha de ser aceptada para los pagos (hasta un limite maximo de 50 monedas, creo recordar para las monedas de circulacion ordinaria), pero la pregunta es:

¿Las monedas de 12 euros posteriores a 2004 tienen curso legal cuando en las Ordenes ministeriales expresamente se enuncia que no se destinan para la circulacion?

Esa es la clave. Ademas, forman parte del listado de monedas de coleccion que estan recogidas en el Banco de España como tales, luego si las monedas de coleccion fueran de curso legal...LO SERIAN TODAS las fabricadas en euros por parte de la FNMT con autorizacion del MEH para España, y no solo las de 12 euros.

Luego sigo sosteniendo que, a mi entender, NO HAY NINGUNA OBLIGATORIEDAD DE QUE SEAN ACEPTADOS COMO PAGO.

Cuando algun forero vaya al BdE a recoger estas monedas que lo pregunte, que al fin y al cabo, el poseedor es quien se juega los cuartos. 

Como bien dice Ulisses es una discusion bizantina, pero no obstante yo si me voy a informar en el BdE, ya que siento mucha curiosidad. Pero aun asi, si otro lo suscribe, preferiria que otro forero anunciara el resultado de la consulta.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Oct 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Te estoy esperando para darte cariño, Monstruito. Tus gemidos seran fragorosos, despues de la lluvia dorada.



Pero que mariconzón estás hecho. Creo que voy a contratar a unos cuantos panchitos, familiares de Wilson Pacheco, para que te den placer por el ojal. Conociéndole, seguro que el sexo anal interracial es lo que le va de verdad.


----------



## VOTIN (16 Oct 2010)

Bueno,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
para complicar mas el asunto de las dichosas moneditas y dar tambien razon al fantasmon
Usando las monedas de 12 Euros

no se aclaran ni entre los bancos

monster,que si no tienes DNI no te preocupes que hay muchos gitanos que tampoco
lo tienen,son cosas del nacimiento y tal
Dile a Ulisses que es abogado y tal que te ayude a buscar la partida de nacimiento


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (16 Oct 2010)

A mí sinceramente, me parece que le buscan los cinco pies al gato. Estas monedas, no son más que el equivalente a aquellos duros de plata que salvaron a más de uno en la posguerra, por ejemplo.

En ellos sale la plata a 0,71 cts el gramo y la verdad es que en las piezas internacionales de onza, entre transporte, IVA disparatado y tal, como que tampoco hay tanta diferencia.

Si te aburres de ellas porque el tema no despega, te vas al BdE y las cambias por papelito sin preocuparte de buscar comprador.

No son un negocio, son un seguro fácil y peor que otros, pero mejor que el papel.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Oct 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Evidentemente si una moneda o billete tiene curso legal, ha de ser aceptada para los pagos (hasta un limite maximo de 50 monedas, creo recordar para las monedas de circulacion ordinaria), pero la pregunta es:
> 
> ¿Las monedas de 12 euros posteriores a 2004 tienen curso legal cuando en las Ordenes ministeriales expresamente se enuncia que no se destinan para la circulacion?
> 
> ...



¿Realmente eres tan tonto que eres el único del foro que no lo entiende? :8:

Venga, acepta tu owneo con algo de hombría de la que no tienes. ¿No te das cuenta que te hemos meado todos encima?


----------



## Fantasmón (16 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Pero que mariconzón estás hecho. Creo que voy a contratar a unos cuantos panchitos, familiares de Wilson Pacheco, para que te den placer por el ojal. Conociéndole, seguro que el sexo anal interracial es lo que le va de verdad.



Contrata, contrata...pero entre contrato y contrato...abre la boquita para tragar mi orina, Monstruito.


----------



## Fantasmón (16 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Realmente eres tan tonto que eres el único del foro que no lo entiende? :8:
> 
> Venga, acepta tu owneo con algo de hombría de la que no tienes. ¿No te das cuenta que te hemos meado todos encima?



Muah, muah...yo tambien te quiero, Monstruo. Me tienes el corazon robado, bribon.


----------



## Fantasmón (16 Oct 2010)

Da Grappla dijo:


> A mí sinceramente, me parece que le buscan los cinco pies al gato. Estas monedas, no son más que el equivalente a aquellos duros de plata que salvaron a más de uno en la posguerra, por ejemplo.
> 
> En ellos sale la plata a 0,71 cts el gramo y la verdad es que en las piezas internacionales de onza, entre transporte, IVA disparatado y tal, como que tampoco hay tanta diferencia.
> 
> ...



Tu analisis es certero e inteligente. Lo suscribo plenamente. Pero si al final la plata subiera un 20% los compradores de estas monedas no ganarian nada, eso es lo que se ha de tener claro.

Si se cree en el metal, no es una mala opcion, pero si una de las opciones con mas altos señoreajes y potencialmente menos rentables.


----------



## Fantasmón (16 Oct 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Bueno,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> para complicar mas el asunto de las dichosas moneditas y dar tambien razon al fantasmon
> Usando las monedas de 12 Euros
> 
> ...



Lo ven, señores. Lo ratifico ante todo el foro:

*VOTIN ES UN SEÑOR Y PARA MI UN PLACER COMPARTIR MOMENTOS EN LA WEB CON EL.*


----------



## VOTIN (16 Oct 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Lo ven, señores. Lo ratifico ante todo el foro:
> 
> *VOTIN ES UN SEÑOR Y PARA MI UN PLACER COMPARTIR MOMENTOS EN LA WEB CON EL.*



Bueno,bueno,,,,,
pero dejemos el chupapollismo para Monster y Ulisses

Acuerdate de ir el lunes y que te pongan por escrito la solucion del ENIGMA de la dichosa monedita,de palabra a oreja
no vale ,ha de ser escrito


----------



## Ulisses (16 Oct 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Bueno,bueno,,,,,
> *pero dejemos el chupapollismo para Monster y Ulisses*
> 
> Acuerdate de ir el lunes y que te pongan por escrito la solucion del ENIGMA de la dichosa monedita,de palabra a oreja
> no vale ,ha de ser escrito



Andas buscando pelea?????? 

*
http://foro.enfemenino.com/forum/pareja2/__f30903_pareja2--mini-manual-del-sexo-anal-femenino.html*

Y dice la chorva, para rematar el post:


> nOTA: yO NO LO PRACTICO, PERO ME PARECIO INTERESANTE PARA QUIENES SI LO PRACTICAN...
> 
> eSPERO QUE LES SEA DE GRAN UTILIDAD, Y PUEDAN DISFRUTAR MAS DEL SEXO ANAL...
> 
> ...


----------



## electric0 (16 Oct 2010)

Pienso que estais mirando el dedo en vez de la luna.... y me explico:

No creo que ninguno de los que ""colecionamos"" estas monedas, estemos pensando en pagar con ellas absolutamente nada, asi que no nos deberiamos de preocupar demasiado el "curso legal" la "aceptacion de pago" y demas cosas, que en principio nos dan igual, o nos deberian dar igual.

En la actual situacion socio-politico-economica pueden pasar muchas cosas, y creo que en cualquier situacion "atesorarlas", frente al papel o a otro tipo de moneda siempre es positivo.

Como mejor situacion posible, podriamos imaginar que se arregla todo, y la crisis economica se supera a la velocidad de la luz; en este caso las llevamos al banco y recuperamos el dinero integro por el facial que nos costaron. (situacion 1 superada)

Otra situacion posible seria una hiperinfacion de caballo (tipo zimbawe); para eso nos sirve la plata que siempre esta ahi, siempre es reserva de valor, seguramente podriamos comprar cosas, o bien vendiendolas a plata, o bien comerciando directamente con ellas, (tipo te doy una moneda me das dos pollos) (situacion 2 superada)

Otra situacion, quiebra el euro subitamente y desaparece como moneda de la faz de la tierra (apliquese la solucion al caso anterior)

Otra, se mantienen las cosas en estado de equilibrio inestable, pero sostenido, vamos, como estamos ahora mismo; las mantenemos entonces a buen recaudo hasta que las tengamos que utilizar, valorando entonces usarlas como moneda o como plata, segun la cotizacion argentifera del momento (otra situacion superada)

Mad-max (no salvaje); aqui todo es viable, y todo puede pasar, pero pienso que al igual que el oro, la plata sera reconocida incluso en estos casos (superamos la situacion, aunque peor)

mad-max salvaje; de aqui no vamos a hablar, cuando la muerte diaria se instala por metodo, nada tiene valor excepto la propia vida.

Como ya he dicho anteriormente, solo en el hipotetico, remoto e improbable supuesto de quiebra subita del euro y el descubrimiento de minas argentiferas a cascaporro, tendremos perdidas, en el resto de los casos solo veo o ganancias, o no perdidas, que era basicamente lo que andabamos buscando al comprarlas; asegurar un valor contra perdidas, a ser posible sin perder liquidez inmediata.

A dia de hoy, y al borde de que la plata contenida en la moneda iguale o supere al valor facial, pienso que es la mejor forma de asegurar valor (no de ganarlo, no es una inversion) sin perder ni un milimetro de liquidez.

Podran ser monedas feas (no lo voy a discutir), sin glamour, sin revalorizacion numismatica cierta, sin una situacion clara en cuanto a "circulantes" o validas en "medios de pago", y si quereis con un estatus raro en cuanto a la ley, pero el banco las acepta y las da en billete si se le pide, y en breve seguramente el "fundidor" tambien las acepte por el valor plata, ganandoles incluso algo, aunque sea poco.

despues de lo expuesto ¿me podeis decir ahora otra forma mejor de asegurar valor contra casi todo sin perder liquidez? por que perfecto no hay nada, pero con la cobardia que da tener algo de dinero (poco en mi caso) ¿conoceis una aseguracion (no inversion) mejor?

Perdon por el tocho y por inventarme alguna palabra (creo) aun asi espero haberme explicado medio bien.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## VOTIN (16 Oct 2010)

Me estais obligando a leer bucho pero que bbucho
.....y sigo pensando que fantasmon se equivoca

http://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2008/08/01/pdfs/A33137-33139.pdf

Artículo 5. Poder liberatorio de las monedas y volumen
de emisión.
*Estas monedas serán admitidas sin limitación alguna
en las cajas públicas, y entre particulares*, de conformidad
con el artículo 11 del reiterado Reglamento número 975/98,
nadie estará obligado a aceptar más de cincuenta monedas
en cada pago.
El volumen máximo de emisión de estas monedas...............


luego segun este BOE SI ESTA OBLIGADA SU ACEPTACION ENTRE PARTICULARES


----------



## merche400 (16 Oct 2010)

2.000.000 de monedas es 1 millon de onzas aproximadamente.

Teniendo en cuenta que yo he llegado a tener más de 1000 onzas de plata bullion y unos cientos de las de 12 euros.... nos damos cuenta que con unos cuantos foreros podemos esquilmar los caladeros plateristicos del BDE, siempre y cuando eliminen la estúpida limitacion de 83 monedas por jeta y día y DNI 

Si fueran 830 por día...ya sería otra cosa...


----------



## Ulisses (16 Oct 2010)

¿Cómo que perdón por el tocho?

Ha sido el mejor post de todo el hilo.


----------



## Fantasmón (16 Oct 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Me estais obligando a leer bucho pero que bbucho
> .....y sigo pensando que fantasmon se equivoca
> 
> http://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2008/08/01/pdfs/A33137-33139.pdf
> ...



En el enlace del BOE relativo a la Orden EHA 2288/2008 que faculta la emision de las monedas de 12 euros de coleccion que conmemoran el Año Internacional del Planeta Tierra, no hay mencion expresa al poder liberatorio de pago de dichas monedas.

A lo que hace mencion tu comentario es a la Orden EHA 2287/2008 que faculta la emision de las monedas conmemorativas de 2 euros.

Te dejo el enlace:

http://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2008/08/01/pdfs/A33136-33137.pdf

Creo que te has colado, Votin, ya que una de las Ordenes ministeriales es inmediatamente posterior a la otra. Pero tu comentario es positivo, ya que refuerza mi tesis. En las Ordenes ministeriales de las monedas, sean conmemorativas o de coleccion, desde 2004 expresamente se describe si tienen valor liberatorio de pagos, o si no estan destinadas a la circulacion, como es el caso de la moneda de coleccion de 2008.


----------



## VOTIN (16 Oct 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> 2.000.000 de monedas es 1 millon de onzas aproximadamente.
> 
> Teniendo en cuenta que yo he llegado a tener más de 1000 onzas de plata bullion y unos cientos de las de 12 euros.... nos damos cuenta que con unos cuantos foreros podemos esquilmar los caladeros plateristicos del BDE, siempre y cuando eliminen la estúpida limitacion de 83 monedas por jeta y día y DNI
> 
> Si fueran 830 por día...ya sería otra cosa...



¿y como llevaste eso al banco 
joder son mas de 30 kgs::?

Espero que no te encuentre tu suegro mas monedas o te las convertira
en CASH JEJEJEJEJEJE


----------



## VOTIN (17 Oct 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> En el enlace del BOE no sale ningun Articulo 5.
> 
> Me interesa especificamente que la normativa sea posterior a 2004, no anterior, ya que existen modificaciones sustanciales.



hay te pego la hoja del BOE
http://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2008/08/01/pdfs/A33137-33139.pdf

BOE núm. 185 Viernes 1 agosto 2008 33137
representación del continente europeo. La parte derecha
de esta representación queda superpuesta sobre la parte
central de las líneas. La palabra «EURO» está superpuesta
horizontalmente en la parte central derecha de la cara
común. Debajo de la «O» de la palabra «EURO» figuran
las iniciales del grabador («LL»), junto al borde del lado
derecho de la moneda.
Artículo 4. Fecha inicial de emisión y puesta en circulación.
La fecha inicial de emisión será el primer semestre del
año 2009.
*Artículo 5. Poder liberatorio de las monedas y volumen
de emisión.
Estas monedas serán admitidas sin limitación alguna
en las cajas públicas, y entre particulares,* de conformidad
con el artículo 11 del reiterado Reglamento número 975/98,
nadie estará obligado a aceptar más de cincuenta monedas
en cada pago.
El volumen máximo de emisión de estas monedas
será de 8 millones de piezas, pudiendo ser ampliado en
un veinte por ciento si así se acordara por la Comisión de
seguimiento prevista en el apartado séptimo de esta
Orden.
Se autoriza a la Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre-
Real Casa de la Moneda a destinar a los fondos numismáticos
del Museo de esta entidad hasta un máximo de
cinco piezas de las monedas acuñadas en virtud de la presente
Orden Ministerial.
Artículo 6. Relaciones entre la Dirección General del
Tesoro y Política Financiera, el Banco de España y la
Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre-Real Casa de la
Moneda: procedimiento general para la acuñación y
puesta en circulación de estas monedas.
Las monedas se acuñarán, por cuenta del Estado, en
la Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre-Real Casa de la
Moneda, que las entregará al Banco de España a medida
que lo permita su capacidad de fabricación. El Banco de
España pondrá en circulación dichas monedas, atendiendo
a las necesidades del mercado.
No obstante lo señalado en el apartado anterior, la
Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre-Real Casa de la
Moneda podrá distribuir estas monedas, previo pago de
su valor facial al Banco de España, tanto en colecciones
como aisladamente, por sí o través de entidades contratadas
al efecto.
La Dirección General del Tesoro y Política Financiera,
la Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre-Real Casa de la
Moneda y el Banco de España, convendrán las formalidades
y documentos que acompañarán a las entregas de
moneda a este último por parte de la Fábrica Nacional de
Moneda y Timbre-Real Casa de la Moneda, que servirán
como justificación de sus respectivas contabilidades.
Los abonos efectuados por el Banco de España al
Tesoro Público en concepto de puesta en circulación de
monedas tomarán como base el concepto «Puesta en circulación
neta», que será el resultado de descontar el valor
facial de la moneda retirada del valor facial de la moneda
puesta en circulación. Una puesta en circulación neta
positiva conllevará el abono al Tesoro de ese importe, que
se aplicará al concepto de Acreedores no presupuestarios
que determine la Intervención General de la Administración
del Estado. Inversamente, una puesta en circulación
neta negativa conllevará el cargo al Tesoro de ese importe
por el citado concepto no presupuestario.
El primer día hábil de cada mes, el Banco de España
elaborará un resumen contable que refleje el movimiento
de moneda recibida en depósito, puesta en circulación y
retirada durante el mes natural inmediatamente anterior.
Se exceptúa el mes de diciembre de cada año, en el que
dicho resumen será cerrado el último día hábil de la primera
quincena. Al día siguiente a la expedición del resumen
mensual, el Banco de España abonará o adeudará la
cuenta corriente del Tesoro en el Banco por el importe
neto resultante de dicho resumen, según lo establecido
en el párrafo anterior.
Si con cargo al mencionado concepto no presupuestario
no fuera posible efectuar el abono al Banco de España
señalado en el punto anterior, ese importe se satisfará
como devolución de ingresos indebidos, con aplicación al
concepto «Beneficio de acuñación de moneda» del Presupuesto
de Ingresos del Estado. Si aun así no fuera posible
realizar dicho abono, la diferencia se satisfará con cargo a
los créditos que se habiliten en el Presupuesto de Gastos
del Estado.
La Dirección General del Tesoro y Política Financiera
ordenará, al final de cada ejercicio presupuestario, la aplicación
definitiva de los ingresos procedentes de la
moneda metálica.
El Banco de España hará figurar en sus balances, con
separación de las otras cuentas que puedan afectar a la
misma materia, la situación de la moneda metálica que
reciba en calidad de depósito para su posterior puesta en
circulación.
El Banco de España remitirá a la Dirección General
del Tesoro y Política Financiera la información que ésta le
solicite, al objeto de alcanzar un adecuado conocimiento
de las cuentas señaladas en este punto. Los resúmenes
mensuales e ingresos y cargos resultantes de los mismos
serán reflejados en la cuenta trimestral que el Banco de
España debe rendir a la citada Dirección General, de conformidad
con lo previsto en el artículo 6 de la Ley 10/1975,
de 12 de marzo, de Regulación de la Moneda Metálica.
Artículo 7. Medidas para la aplicación de la orden.
La Dirección General del Tesoro y Política Financiera
adoptará las medidas que resulten precisas para la aplicación
de esta Orden, actuando como órgano de consulta
una Comisión de seguimiento, integrada por representantes
de la citada Dirección General, del Banco de España y
de la Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre-Real Casa de
la Moneda.
Disposición final única. Entrada en vigor.
La presente Orden entrará en vigor el día siguiente al
de su publicación en el «Boletín Oficial del Estado».
Madrid, 23 de julio de 2008.–El Vicepresidente Segundo
del Gobierno y Ministro de Economía y Hacienda, Pedro
Solbes Mira.
13167 ORDEN EHA/2288/2008, de 23 de julio, por la
que se acuerda la emisión, acuñación y puesta
en circulación de monedas de colección de 12
euro que conmemoran el Año Internacional
del Planeta Tierra.
Con la Orden ECO/84/2002, de 10 de enero, por la que
se acuerda la emisión, acuñación y puesta en circulación
de monedas de 12 euro para el año 2002, se dio continuidad
a la etapa iniciada dentro del marco monetario en el
año 1994 con la moneda de 2000 pesetas.
De acuerdo con el contenido de la Comunicación de la
Comisión relativa a la Recomendación, de 29 de septiem33138


----------



## electric0 (17 Oct 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿y como llevaste eso al banco
> joder son mas de 30 kgs::?
> 
> Espero que no te encuentre tu suegro mas monedas o te las convertira
> en CASH JEJEJEJEJEJE



De la manera mas comoda posible las llevaria yo, jajajajaja, en el carrito de la compra of course, jajajajajajaja


----------



## El cid (17 Oct 2010)

Pues tendria su gracia que se pueda pagar con la de 12€ y cuando salga la de 20€ tambien.

Dos monedas iguales en peso y ley que pueden utilizarse para pagar, con un valor diferente. ::


----------



## VOTIN (17 Oct 2010)

El cid dijo:


> Pues tendria su gracia que se pueda pagar con la de 12€ y cuando salga la de 20€ tambien.
> 
> Dos monedas iguales en peso y ley que pueden utilizarse para pagar, con un valor diferente. ::



Ya
Pero sabiendo la gracia hijoputesca española no autorizan a pagos de mas
de 50 monedas a la vez,ya me extrañaba a mi lo de la gente esa que decia
que pagaba las multas en centimos...........


----------



## Fantasmón (17 Oct 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> hay te pego la hoja del BOE
> http://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2008/08/01/pdfs/A33137-33139.pdf
> 
> BOE núm. 185 Viernes 1 agosto 2008 33137
> ...



Sorry, Votin. Edite mi comentario, que esta en un post anterior.

Esta claro que la mencion expresa del "Art. 5" se refiere a las monedas conmemorativas de 2 euros, que evidentemente si tienen curso legal. Orden EHA 2287/2008

En la siguiente Orden ministerial en el BOE, la EHA 2288/2008, si que no hay ninguna mencion sobre el poder liberatorio de las monedas de 12 euros, y si de que no estan destinadas a la circulacion.

Luego, parece ser, que voy a tener razon.


----------



## El cid (17 Oct 2010)

Quiero decir que mantener las dos monedas en circulacion sería como sacar por ejemplo un billete azul exactamente igual al de 5€ que valga 8€ manteniendo los dos. ¿No?.


----------



## electric0 (17 Oct 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Ya
> Pero sabiendo la gracia hijoputesca española no autorizan a pagos de mas
> de 50 monedas a la vez,ya me extrañaba a mi lo de la gente esa que decia
> que pagaba las multas en centimos...........



Aun asi, se puede tener mala hostia, jajajajaja

imagina por un momento

valor cantidad suma
0.01 50 0.50
0.02 50 1
0.05 50 2.50
0.10 50 5
0.20 50 10
0.50 50 25
1.00 50 50
2.00 50 100
12.0 50 600 

total 794 €

794€ todos en monedas y dentro de la ley, todos en el mismo saco, tiene mala hostia el tema, jajajajajajaja


----------



## Fantasmón (17 Oct 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Aun asi, se puede tener mala hostia, jajajajaja
> 
> imagina por un momento
> 
> ...



Amigo, son 50 monedas en total, no 50 de cada valor facial distinto.

Ademas, las de 12 euros, estaban limitadas a una cantidad de 10, por Orden ministerial en 2003 que facultaba su emision.


----------



## electric0 (17 Oct 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Amigo, son 50 monedas en total, no 50 de cada valor facial distinto.
> 
> Ademas, las de 12 euros, estaban limitadas a una cantidad de 10, por Orden ministerial en 2003 que facultaba su emision.



perdon, es por leer rapido.


----------



## VOTIN (17 Oct 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> perdon, es por leer rapido.



Son cosas de los jubilatas....
es que van como motos....::


----------



## electric0 (17 Oct 2010)

El cid dijo:


> Quiero decir que mantener las dos monedas en circulacion sería como sacar por ejemplo un billete azul exactamente igual al de 5€ que valga 8€ manteniendo los dos. ¿No?.



si, mas o menos si, situacion ridicula donde las haya, pero al no ser monedas de circulacion corriente, no creo que pasara nada.

Posiblemente "invalidaran" de alguna forma las anteriores, sacandolas de la circulacion de alguna manera, momento en el cual si vale mas la plata que el facial no te deja duda, jajajajajajajaja, soplete, jajajajajajaja.

Saludos


----------



## merche400 (17 Oct 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿y como llevaste eso al banco
> joder son mas de 30 kgs::?
> 
> Espero que no te encuentre tu suegro mas monedas o te las convertira
> en CASH JEJEJEJEJEJE



Las 1000 monedas "Era bullion"....no las llevé al banco.
Uno era un MB de eagles(500 monedas); las vendí en botes sueltos.

Los otros eran botes sueltos de Filarmonicas y poco a poco.




Lo de las monedas de 12 euros sí fui a mi sucursal y las "ingresé"


----------



## electric0 (17 Oct 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Son cosas de los jubilatas....
> es que van como motos....::



si, hoy si, y no se porque, jajajajajajaaja, aparte de en moto, hoy voy como moto.


----------



## asqueado (17 Oct 2010)

Quisiera aportar a este debate, "por si puede servir de algo", una de las ultimas disposiciones del Ministerio de Economia y Hacienda, en el boletin Oficial del Estado nº 170 de fecha 14 de Julio del 2010, para diferenciar la normativa desde enero del 2004, en la fabricacion en este trimestre de la nueva moneda de 10 euros, que aunque no es moneda de 12 euros tiene su relacion al menos coleccionista.

https://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2010/07/14/pdfs/BOE-A-2010-11152.pdf


----------



## electric0 (18 Oct 2010)

Lunes y relajaditos, jejejejeejej.

Abrimos a las 9:37 con la "relajada" cifra de 748.94 €/Kg, que si se queda quieta mejor, jajajajjaa.

En cualquier caso estabamos "pasados de vueltas" demasiado rapido en demasiado poco tiempo, y hablamos de 766.11 €/Kg del dia 14/10/10.

Esperaremos el resto del dia.............. con paciencia siempre.

Saludos.


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (18 Oct 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Lunes y relajaditos, jejejejeejej.
> 
> Abrimos a las 9:37 con la "relajada" cifra de 748.94 €/Kg, que si se queda quieta mejor, jajajajjaa.
> 
> ...



Electric0; si bien la información es bienvenida, recuerda que hay un hilo acerca de la PLATA en el foro principal.


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (18 Oct 2010)

Por cierto, ¿cuánto cargarían ustedes en este formato?

Tengo muy en cuenta que no es un negocio, sino como ya dije, el equivalente a los duros de plata que salvaron a más de uno en guerras, posguerras y demás.


----------



## electric0 (18 Oct 2010)

Da Grappla dijo:


> Electric0; si bien la información es bienvenida, recuerda que hay un hilo acerca de la PLATA en el foro principal.



Si, lo se, es mas, lo leo todos los dias, auqnue no participo en el. 
Ese hilo lo veo mas como seguimiento del valor de la plata en bolsa y derivados de ella de todo tipo.

Si posteo aqui el valor de la plata de vez en cuando, concretamente este, Cotizaciones de Metales Preciosos es por que es lo que mas se parece a comprar monedas de 12€, al fin y al cabo viene a ser el precio de venta de plata manufacturada de inversion lo mas parecido a las monedas, al menos en mi forma de verlo. (si me equivoco corregirme por favor)

A tu siguente post tengo mas de 1000 monedas ahora mismo, en este formato, un "peso tremendo" jajajajaaj, como para llevarlas en los bolsillos¡¡

Quizas me saquen del apuro espero, que no de la guerra o la posguerra, pero si de la poscrisis.


Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (18 Oct 2010)

Es curioso el diferencial importante que tenemos de la plata industrial que es la cotización que da Sempsa. 

Creo que es muy interesante medir este diferencial. Si no recuerdo mal, hace un año o dos era negativo. Esto quiere decir que puede haber un problema de abastecimiento del mercado físico industrial.


----------



## puntodecontrol (18 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Es curioso el diferencial importante que tenemos de la plata industrial que es la cotización que da Sempsa.
> 
> Creo que es muy interesante medir este diferencial. Si no recuerdo mal, hace un año o dos era negativo. Esto quiere decir que puede haber un problema de abastecimiento del mercado físico industrial.



Puede no, lo hay ;-)


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (18 Oct 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Puede no, lo hay ;-)



Pues cuéntenos más, caballero, si hace usted el favor.


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (18 Oct 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> A tu siguente post tengo mas de 1000 monedas ahora mismo, en este formato, un "peso tremendo" jajajajaaj, como para llevarlas en los bolsillos¡¡
> 
> Quizas me saquen del apuro espero, que no de la guerra o la posguerra, pero si de la poscrisis.
> 
> ...



Pues son unas cuantas.


----------



## electric0 (18 Oct 2010)

Estimados conforeros...



Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Es curioso el diferencial importante que tenemos de la plata industrial que es la cotización que da Sempsa.
> 
> Creo que es muy interesante medir este diferencial. Si no recuerdo mal, hace un año o dos era negativo. Esto quiere decir que puede haber un problema de abastecimiento del mercado físico industrial.



Usando datos de sempsa y de las monedas de 12€....

Comprando monedas de 12€ los numeros, salvo error (uno es muy torpe) el kilo de plata (999.999 sale a 720.720720...... €/K )

Comprando plata a sempsa el kilo sale segun sus ultimas cotizaciones de hoy a 751.29 €/K, 

es decir sale mas caro comprar plata a sempsa que al Bde, (vale, estoy obiando la fundicion y el "depurado" de la plata Bde, que es 925) y esto es asi concretamente desde el dia 6/10/10 que sempsa marco precios de 722.5 €/K, desde esa fecha, como todos sabemos que ademas la plata es muy volatil, el precio oscila varias veces por dia, marcando una subida acusada a primera hora, un descenso brusco a media mañana, y una subida moderada a media tarde, como tonica general claro...

Yo de mercados acciones y demas cosas similares estoy bastante pegado, y no me atreveria con analisis mas concretos del fenomeno, pero si se lo que veo, el dia a dia, y pese subidas y bajadas, cada dia la cotizacion segun sempsa termina algunos (pocos) euros mas alta que el dia anterior, y asi durante el ultimo mes y medio aprox... (siempre como tonica general)

Las apreciaciones mas profundas os las dejo a los conforeros, que seguramente sabreis mas que yo de esto, esperando con ansiedad si alguien que entienda mucho me lo puede explicar con palabras para necios.




Da Grappla dijo:


> Pues son unas cuantas.



Aunque incomodas las prefiero al billete... ultimamente, mas a menudo suelo tener un deja vu, de mis tiempos algo mas jovenes, en los que me vi en medio de una guerra, (sin participar el ella) y los sacos de billetes se amontonaban en las puertas de un banco, sin que nadie los cojiera (tengo dos de recuerdo) y sin embargo no habia ni una sola moneda de ningun tipo, ni de ningun material, billetes miles, monedas 0...

Dejenme que las "coleccione" por si acaso, siempre tendre tiempo de llevarlas al banco.

Mis mas cordiales saludos.


----------



## Fantasmón (18 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Es curioso el diferencial importante que tenemos de la *plata industrial *que es la cotización que da Sempsa.
> 
> Creo que es muy interesante medir este diferencial. Si no recuerdo mal, hace un año o dos era negativo. Esto quiere decir que puede haber un problema de abastecimiento del mercado físico industrial.



¿Y que es la plata industrial?

La cotizacion de Sempsa se refiere a la plata manufacturada por kilo en la Bolsa de Madrid, que difiere al alza bastante del precio spot.

Cotizaciones de Metales Preciosos

EDITO: Logicamente la plata manufacturada ha de ser mas cara que la plata de lingotes en bruto entregada en Nueva York, tanto por la elaboracion que conlleva como porque es un mercado infinitamente menos desarrollado en cuanto a inversion. Siempre debe ser mas cara...ya que sino, los inversores no la comprarian en en NYMEX-COMEX, sino en la Bolsa de Madrid.

En estos momentos no hay desabastecimiento de plata fisica en la industria, ya que la industria minera esta alcanzando records de produccion. El aumento de precio se debe a que cada vez adquiere mas importancia tanto en la emision de moneda bullion y la fabricacion de lingotes, como que adquiere mayor status como inversion siguiendo la estela del oro, que a estos precios, para algunos inversores no ofrece tanto potencial de revalorizacion como el que podria obtenerse con la plata.


----------



## electric0 (18 Oct 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> ¿Y que es la plata industrial?
> 
> La cotizacion de Sempsa se refiere a la plata manufacturada por kilo en la Bolsa de Madrid, que difiere al alza bastante del precio spot.
> 
> ...



Ruego disculpeis mi torpeza, pero no me entero...

Vamos a ver... yo he visto plata en granalla, en lingotes, en monedas... y como tal pensaba que la plata de inversion seria en lingotes, puesto que seria la forma mas comoda de guardarla, a parte de que en el lingote se puede grabar (nº de serie, calidad, sello fabricante), y la plata en bruto, seria en granalla, que viene digamos preparada para fundir, sin posibilidad de grabar nada en ella (como mucho un papelito en la bolsa), en ese caso podria entender que la plata en lingote fuese mas cara que en granalla, puesto que tendra que pasar por fundicion, control de calidad, numeracion, etc....

Ahora con la plata industrial ya me habeis liado, ¿acaso toda la plata no es identica? puedo entender y entiendo lo de la ley, es decir si es de 925 milesimas de cada 1000 partes, 75 seran de algo que no es plata, mientras que la de 999.999 seria la pura (tambien entiendo que 1000 es imposible, siempre tendra alguna impureza por pequeña que sea), pero no termino de aclararme.

Corregirme por favor si me equivoco, o no estoy en lo correcto.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## puntodecontrol (18 Oct 2010)

Da Grappla dijo:


> Pues cuéntenos más, caballero, si hace usted el favor.



Se me ha adelantado Fantasmón, pero basicamente es que plata hay, y "mucha, el problema, el precio, que los joyeros, industria les duele pagar tanto ahora en comparacion con hace un año o años.


----------



## El cid (19 Oct 2010)

Hay plata industrial para Orfebrería - Platería y otras actividades que se facilita en diversos formatos.

Pinchar en actividades de la compañia

http://www.sempsajp.com/


----------



## Fantasmón (19 Oct 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Ruego disculpeis mi torpeza, pero no me entero...
> 
> Vamos a ver... yo he visto plata en granalla, en lingotes, en monedas... y como tal pensaba que la plata de inversion seria en lingotes, puesto que seria la forma mas comoda de guardarla, a parte de que en el lingote se puede grabar (nº de serie, calidad, sello fabricante), y la plata en bruto, seria en granalla, que viene digamos preparada para fundir, sin posibilidad de grabar nada en ella (como mucho un papelito en la bolsa), en ese caso podria entender que la plata en lingote fuese mas cara que en granalla, puesto que tendra que pasar por fundicion, control de calidad, numeracion, etc....
> 
> ...



Nada de torpezas, claro que te enteras. Perfectamente. Ya les gustaria a muchos foreros comprenderlo tan claro como lo haces tu. 

Vayamos a los matices.

La plata industrial no existe como categoria. Toda la plata es susceptible de ser utilizada para la industria, ya que para eso se puede fundir y transformar en los formatos mas adecuados para su procesamiento industrial.

Para inversion en contratos financieros o en ETF's se suelen utilizar los grandes lingotes de fundicion, ya que es la forma mas barata de producir, mas facilmente transportable y de menor gasto en custodia y contabilidad. 

Las monedas, medallas y pequeños lingotes estampados (pasados por un troquel) son otra forma de inversion pensada para los particulares.

Lo que se considera como plata manufacturada es plata pura en la que ha habido manipulacion: se ha transformado en lingotes de peso exacto y estandarizado (habitualmente con estampacion o grabados), o se ha laminado, o se ha transformado en hilo, etc..., por eso es mas cara, porque hay un trabajo de manipulacion. La plata manufacturada es mas cara: su precio se fija en España en la Bolsa de Madrid. 

Para que los foreros se hagan una idea, la fabricacion de diez lingotes de 1000 gramos es mucho mas caro que hacer un unico lingote de 10002 gramos de plata, debido a los mayores costes en mano de obra, pesado, verificaciones, contrastes y grabados, etc...

El precio spot de la plata -que todos podeis ver en www.kitco.com- esta principalmente basada en el mercado del New York NYMEX (es el spot de 8 horas), 

Live Market Quotes,

y junto con la intervencion de otros mercados, cuando esta cerrado Nueva York, pero que se fusionan en el NY GLOBEX (es el spot de 24 h), hacen que de lunes a viernes haya cotizacion abierta.

Silver Chart - 24 Hours Spot Live

El precio del spot, tiene mucho que ver con el tipo de contrato financiero del NYMEX, para la entrega fisica de un futuro se dan una serie de caracteristicas (breve resumen):

- Entrega de 5.000 onzas troy por cada contrato.
- Entrega de 5 lingotes (bars) de 1.000 onzas cada uno, con una tolerancia de +/- 10% en el peso. Al ser lingotes de caracteristicas industriales no hay un margen de tolerancia, que hace mas barata su produccion.
- Cada lingote debe llevar su peso en gramos u onzas, la pureza (no inferior a .999), el numero de lingote y la marca o el contraste del productor, que ha de estar incluido en una lista oficial de marcas o refinerias de reconocida solvencia dentro del sector.

Paradojicamente, es posible encontrar en mercadillos de Europa en ocasiones, onzas de plata mas baratas a la cotizacion de Nueva York...y has de comprar 5.000 oz. troy. Tambien hay mini contratos de 1000 oz., pero el contrato de referencia es el expuesto.

En el mercado, se considera plata pura o "fine silver", la que tiene un grado de 999 milesimas o superior. Por metodos mecanicos de fundicion se puede obtener la plata .999 que es la que tienen, por ejemplo, la mayoria de las monedas bullion, como las onzas libertades o los pandas de plata. Los American Silver Eagles, tienen una pureza declarada de .9993, mientras que lo que se considera plata pura de calidad superior, obtenida generalmente mediante procedimientos electroliticos, .9999 tan solo la tienen las Silver Maples de Canada entre las monedas bullion, acuñadas en la Royal Mint, para muchos la ceca mas prestigiosa del mundo.


----------



## Aferro (19 Oct 2010)

Si que parezca una chupada de rabo he de decir que apendro muchas cosas en este foro.


Salut


----------



## g0lf0 (19 Oct 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> mientras que lo que se considera plata pura de calidad superior, obtenida generalmente mediante procedimientos electroliticos, .9999 tan solo la tienen las Silver Maples de Canada entre las monedas bullion, acuñadas en la Royal Mint, para muchos la ceca mas prestigiosa del mundo.



Coño, entonces los Maples, que son los Bullion más económicos, son las más puras? 
¿No deberían ser más caras?


----------



## Gamu (19 Oct 2010)

g0lf0 dijo:


> Coño, entonces los Maples, que son los Bullion más económicos, son las más puras?
> ¿No deberían ser más caras?




Si las quisieras para fundirlas si, pero como monedas son un asco.

Un poco de cobre le da una dureza mucho mayor a la moneda.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (19 Oct 2010)

g0lf0 dijo:


> Coño, entonces los Maples, que son los Bullion más económicos, son las más puras?
> ¿No deberían ser más caras?



Sí...un 1/1.000 más caras 

Ironías aparte, salvo en experimentos donde se precisa de una pureza excepcional el extra de pureza de un 1/1000 no cambia gran cosa. Y además cuando se precisa de una tal pureza, la realizan ellos mismos para tener el tema controlado. Fundir una Maple introduce inevitablemente más impurezas aunque nada más sea por restos adheridos en la superficie de la moneda y en el crisol.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (19 Oct 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> ¿Y que es la plata industrial?



Todos los días aprenderás algo...

Industrial Silver | Buy Silver Online | APMEX.com


----------



## electric0 (19 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Todos los días aprenderás algo...
> 
> Industrial Silver | Buy Silver Online | APMEX.com



Interesante pagina, (a favoritos) e interesante precio......

concretamente el kilo a 787 $ , en granalla, of course.


Por cierto hoy bajamos un poquito...743.86 €/K ¿parada para tomar impulso de nuevo?

Saludos.


----------



## rory (19 Oct 2010)

Por cierto, he preguntado en el BDE (no en Madrid) y les quedan bastantes. 
Yo no he comprado ninguna porque ya tenía algún ejemplar de cada año, pero al parecer todavía no sehan agotado.


----------



## Aferro (19 Oct 2010)

Vamos rory ¿"algún ejemplar de cada año" cuantas decenas o centenas son?

Salut


----------



## g0lf0 (19 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Sí...un 1/1.000 más caras
> 
> Ironías aparte, salvo en experimentos donde se precisa de una pureza excepcional el extra de pureza de un 1/1000 no cambia gran cosa. Y además cuando se precisa de una tal pureza, la realizan ellos mismos para tener el tema controlado. Fundir una Maple introduce inevitablemente más impurezas aunque nada más sea por restos adheridos en la superficie de la moneda y en el crisol.



joer anda q no sois pejigueros. No digo que tenga que valer mucho más pero no deja de parecerme curioso que valga bastante menos que otra que tiene un oso perezoso, tigre acartonao o pinguino suicida... aunque sea porque es más complicado de fabricar por la pureza no?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (19 Oct 2010)

g0lf0 dijo:


> joer anda q no sois pejigueros. No digo que tenga que valer mucho más pero no deja de parecerme curioso que valga bastante menos que otra que tiene un oso perezoso, tigre acartonao o pinguino suicida... aunque sea porque es más complicado de fabricar por la pureza no?



Hombre, si se pagase por la dificultad de hacerlas igual les daba por manejar los crisoles haciendo el pino...:XX: (a ver si Forges nos hace una viñeta...)


----------



## Fantasmón (19 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Todos los días aprenderás algo...
> 
> Industrial Silver | Buy Silver Online | APMEX.com



Amigo, eso es un enlace a una empresa privada en el que venden granalla de plata. No tiene nada que ver con el precio indicado por Sempsa para la plata manufacturada.

La granalla de plata, acostumbra a ser la forma una de los formatos mas baratos de la plata...pero que una empresa lo denomine asi, para diferenciarlo de su "plata de inversion" no hace de ello una categoria. Existe mucha gente que almacena granalla de plata resguardada de la luz para que no amarillee, como inversion alternativa, debido a sus bajos precios sobre el spot.

Cualquier fundicion puede transformar un lingote en laminas, los restos de laminas en granalla y la granalla restante en lingotes. pero insisto en que eso no hace que sea una categoria.

Si tu vas a una fundicion y pides "deme unos cuantos kilos de plata industrial", pues, si no se rien de ti en tu cara, ya saben que eres un pardillo que muy pocas fundiciones has pisado en tu vida, aunque claro...supongo que no es tu caso, ¿verdad, amigo?


----------



## Fantasmón (20 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Sí...un 1/1.000 más caras
> 
> Ironías aparte, salvo en experimentos donde se precisa de una pureza excepcional el extra de pureza de un 1/1000 no cambia gran cosa. Y además cuando se precisa de una tal pureza, la realizan ellos mismos para tener el tema controlado. Fundir una Maple introduce inevitablemente más impurezas aunque nada más sea por restos adheridos en la superficie de la moneda y en el crisol.



Realmente la plata .9999 no es tan solo 1/1000 mas caras como dices.

Sino que la produccion de plata .9999 es algo mas cara, tanto por los procedimientos empleados generalmente de electrolisis que son algo mas caros que los procedimientos mecanicos de fundicion, como por las analiticas y los ensayos precisos para garantizar el contenido. En fundiciones de Hispanistan, pueden cobrarte de 10 a 20 euros mas por kilogramo de plata.

La plata pura puede requerirse, ademas de para experimentos especificos, para:

- Elaboracion de medicamentos.
- Plata coloidal. Cuanto mas pura sea la plata es mas improbable la formacion de sales nocivas que podrian darse si esta en aleacion con otros metales como el cobre.
- IMPORTANTISIMO: para los baños en plata. Si no es pura .9999 pueden darse manchitas de otro tono-habitualmente cobrizo- en la pieza bañada.

Quiza en otro comentario ya nos extenderemos mas.

Si la Royal Mint, hace las monedas en plata .9999 es para que los demas puedan apreciar la categoria de sus productos y sus procesos industriales, que van bastante por delante del de sus competidores. Es tan solo por prestigio.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (20 Oct 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Amigo, eso es un enlace a una empresa privada en el que venden granalla de plata. No tiene nada que ver con el precio indicado por Sempsa para la plata manufacturada.
> 
> La granalla de plata, acostumbra a ser la forma una de los formatos mas baratos de la plata...pero que una empresa lo denomine asi, para diferenciarlo de su "plata de inversion" no hace de ello una categoria. Existe mucha gente que almacena granalla de plata resguardada de la luz para que no amarillee, como inversion alternativa, debido a sus bajos precios sobre el spot.
> 
> ...



Creo que si tu vas al extranjero y pides "plata manufacturada" es mucho peor :XX:

Pelusín, pelusín,...que se te nota la pelusilla :XX:

Deberías escribir a APMEX y nos cuentas


----------



## Monsterspeculator (20 Oct 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Realmente la plata .9999 no es tan solo 1/1000 mas caras como dices.



Sabía que no dabas para captar la ironía. 

Anda, machote, ve a hacerte unas pajillas a ver si te relajas. :XX:


----------



## segundaresidencia (20 Oct 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Realmente la plata .9999 no es tan solo 1/1000 mas caras como dices.
> 
> Sino que la produccion de plata .9999 es algo mas cara, tanto por los procedimientos empleados generalmente de electrolisis que son algo mas caros que los procedimientos mecanicos de fundicion, como por las analiticas y los ensayos precisos para garantizar el contenido. En fundiciones de Hispanistan, pueden cobrarte de 10 a 20 euros mas por kilogramo de plata.
> 
> ...



no le hagas caso al envidioso de monster, aunque gracias a estos monologos tuyos ,aprendemos un rato

un saludo


----------



## rory (20 Oct 2010)

Aferro dijo:


> Vamos rory ¿"algún ejemplar de cada año" cuantas decenas o centenas son?
> 
> Salut



Jajaja....no te creas, no es una moneda que me guste y tampoco consideré en su momento que era una moneda para comprar en cantidades grandes. Alguna que otra de cada año, por tener, y, eso sí, recomendación a familiares y amigos.


----------



## electric0 (20 Oct 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Por cierto hoy bajamos un poquito...743.86 €/K ¿parada para tomar impulso de nuevo?



Me autocito....

Vamos arriba de nuevo 747.47 a las 9.38, veremos como cerramos hoy...

Saludos.


----------



## segundaresidencia (20 Oct 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Si tu vas a una fundicion y pides "deme unos cuantos kilos de plata industrial", pues, si no se rien de ti en tu cara, ya saben que eres un pardillo que muy pocas fundiciones has pisado en tu vida, aunque claro...supongo que no es tu caso, ¿verdad, amigo?



jo, esto me recuerda a alguno que vendia granalla recomendando comprarla para ponerla en un florero de decoración :XX::XX:

por cierto fantasmon tienes un mp
un saludo


----------



## electric0 (20 Oct 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> jo, esto me recuerda a alguno que vendia granalla recomendando comprarla para ponerla en un florero de decoración :XX::XX:
> 
> por cierto fantasmon tienes un mp
> un saludo



Rellenar un florero con granalla tiene la ventaja de ahorrarte la caja fuerte, y mientras tus amistades no sepan lo que es, o no lo hayan visto en su vida tienes la seguridad de que no te lo roban, eso si, te llaman hortera seguro:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:



hoy 739.96 €/K al cierre, por debajo de lo que nos tiene acostumbrados.


Saludos


----------



## electric0 (21 Oct 2010)

740,63 al cierre, centimillos.... bienvenidos sean. Saludos.


----------



## luismarple (22 Oct 2010)

de donde os sacais esos precios?? es que si en algún sitio compran la plata a 740 euros el kilo tal como decís... Las monedas de 12 euros vienen a tener 16,6 gr de plata, por lo que con 60 monedas tienes un kilo, esto es, por 720 euros consigues un kilo de plata, por lo que si alguien lo compra a 740...

Cómo es que no hay colas a la puerta del banco de España para sacar las famosas monedas a paladas??

Que alguien me ilustre, por favor.


----------



## Garrapatez (22 Oct 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> de donde os sacais esos precios?? es que si en algún sitio compran la plata a 740 euros el kilo tal como decís... Las monedas de 12 euros vienen a tener 16,6 gr de plata, por lo que con 60 monedas tienes un kilo, esto es, por 720 euros consigues un kilo de plata, por lo que si alguien lo compra a 740...
> 
> Cómo es que no hay colas a la puerta del banco de España para sacar las famosas monedas a paladas??
> 
> Que alguien me ilustre, por favor.



No hay nadie en el BDE porque eléctric0 ya pasó por allí con su moto, ahora mismo debe estar desvalijando las sucursales de las provincias :XX:


----------



## electric0 (22 Oct 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> de donde os sacais esos precios?? es que si en algún sitio compran la plata a 740 euros el kilo tal como decís... Las monedas de 12 euros vienen a tener 16,6 gr de plata, por lo que con 60 monedas tienes un kilo, esto es, por 720 euros consigues un kilo de plata, por lo que si alguien lo compra a 740...
> 
> Cómo es que no hay colas a la puerta del banco de España para sacar las famosas monedas a paladas??
> 
> Que alguien me ilustre, por favor.



Aqui nadie ha dicho nunca que alguien comprara plata a esos precios, si no que la vendian, concretamente aqui, Cotizaciones de Metales Preciosos que es lo mas parecido a las monedas, plata de inversion, y siempre se ha dicho ese precio por tener una referencia de un producto parecido (que no igual, pues igual no puede haberlo).

Por supuesto baja y sube varias veces a diario, cerrando hoy a 720.12, con unos maximos recordados de 766

Asi que nadie habla de vender, solo se ha hablado de que puntualmente durante unos dias era mas rentable comprar plata al Bde, que a sempsa.

En cualquier caso cuidado con la volatilidad....




Garrapatez dijo:


> No hay nadie en el BDE porque eléctric0 ya pasó por allí con su moto, ahora mismo debe estar desvalijando las sucursales de las provincias :XX:



Ojala mi cash diera como para eso, que si pudiera comprarlas todas lo haria, monopolizar una moneda, sea cual sea, aun siendo horrible, debe ser un orgasmo argentifero sin precedentes, ser el unico que tiene algo para vender y poder poner el precio sin que la competencia exista no debe de tener precio.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Alexmosutheskypirate (22 Oct 2010)

pero entonces ese precio para que es? para comprar plata? 
Y para venderla? donde se mira el precio para vender y quien te compra la plata cuando decides venderla?
gracias
saludos


----------



## Lalonchamasfina (22 Oct 2010)

Alexmosutheskypirate dijo:


> pero entonces ese precio para que es? para comprar plata?
> Y para venderla? donde se mira el precio para vender y quien te compra la plata cuando decides venderla?
> gracias
> saludos



No temas leer los diversos hilos de metales, tus ojos seguirán en su sitio y encontraras lugares donde compran plata.


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (22 Oct 2010)

Bueno, conseguí las suficientes como para llegar a las 100 que quería en un principio, del 2003 y 2005.

Paso ya del tema.


----------



## Germain (22 Oct 2010)

Como ya hacía mucho tiempo que no me pasaba, hoy he ido a la sucursal de Valencia. Tienen de todos los años excepto 2005.


----------



## electric0 (23 Oct 2010)

Alexmosutheskypirate dijo:


> pero entonces ese precio para que es? para comprar plata?
> Y para venderla? donde se mira el precio para vender y quien te compra la plata cuando decides venderla?
> gracias
> saludos



estimado conforero de largo nombre, si sus pretensiones son las de 
""donde compro y donde vendo, para ganar ganar pasta en plan rapido"", creo que nadie la va a dar esa repuesta, por dos motivos basicamene, 1º eso no es facil, y corresponde a cada uno buscar ""los agujeros"" donde pudiese hacer eso, y 2º en caso de encontrar el agujero ¿cree sinceramente que algun forero se lo diria? , me temo que tendra que leer y mucho, para primero entender un poco el mercado y segundo tendra que experimentar y perder algo si es preciso antes de aprender.

Sin acritud, un cordial saludo.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (23 Oct 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> estimado conforero de largo nombre, si sus pretensiones son las de
> ""donde compro y donde vendo, para ganar ganar pasta en plan rapido"", creo que nadie la va a dar esa repuesta, por dos motivos basicamene, 1º eso no es facil, y corresponde a cada uno buscar ""los agujeros"" donde pudiese hacer eso, y 2º en caso de encontrar el agujero ¿cree sinceramente que algun forero se lo diria? , me temo que tendra que leer y mucho, para primero entender un poco el mercado y segundo tendra que experimentar y perder algo si es preciso antes de aprender.
> 
> Sin acritud, un cordial saludo.



Hombre, no se pierde nada por preguntar pero sí se puede ganar si te responden :XX:


----------



## illokc (23 Oct 2010)

Ya tenemos el nuevo engendro de la FNMT :XX:


----------



## Bullionista (23 Oct 2010)

illokc dijo:


> Ya tenemos el nuevo engendro de la FNMT :XX:



Menuda bazofia, para no perder la costumbre...

Están casi tan bien diseñadas como los pandas chinos, por ahí andan...


----------



## electric0 (23 Oct 2010)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Hombre, no se pierde nada por preguntar pero sí se puede ganar si te responden :XX:



Bendita candidez, conservela por mucho tiempo.




illokc dijo:


> Ya tenemos el nuevo engendro de la FNMT :XX:



Fea, como sus antecesoras, pero bienvenida como revalorizadora de anteriores ediciones que ya no volveran...

¿Esta ya confirmada? ¿para cuando esperamos su puesta en "servicio"?

Saludos.


----------



## Alexmosutheskypirate (23 Oct 2010)

No se que os pasa a algunos , si son aires de superioridad o de grandeza o que.

Pero para que quede claro yo he preguntado donde soleis vender la plata en caso de querer venderla? Se entiende eso ? 
Ni quiero hacerme rico ni pienso vender nada...solo saber que tiendas compran plata a alguien que quiera vender.
Para eso prgunto en un foro...una pregunta bastante facil , sencilla, y sin pretensiones de que nadie me revele la fuente de su riqueza etc etc.
Espero haber aclarado las cosas, y si alguien quiere, puede recomendarme algun hilo sobre la plata que se me haya escapado y que es recomendable leer.
saludos


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Oct 2010)

Alexmosutheskypirate dijo:


> No se que os pasa a algunos , si son aires de superioridad o de grandeza o que.
> 
> Pero para que quede claro yo he preguntado donde soleis vender la plata en caso de querer venderla? Se entiende eso ?
> Ni quiero hacerme rico ni pienso vender nada...solo saber que tiendas compran plata a alguien que quiera vender.
> ...



En Alemania y en USA tienes tiendas que te compran las monedas correctamente. En España si no quieres vender las monedas al peso del metal, lo mejor es venderla entre particulares. Tienes un hilo de compra-venta entre foreros:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...pra-y-venta-de-oro-y-plata-entre-foreros.html


----------



## Alexmosutheskypirate (23 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> En Alemania y en USA tienes tiendas que te compran las monedas correctamente. En España si no quieres vender las monedas al peso del metal, lo mejor es venderla entre particulares. Tienes un hilo de compra-venta entre foreros:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...pra-y-venta-de-oro-y-plata-entre-foreros.html



Muchas gracias
He leido ese hilo, y la duda era como hacer para vender, cuando quiera vender, a alemania o a algun sitio que pague mejor que alguien aqui...al peso, porque no estoy interesado, ni he echo ninguna inversion numismatica.
Mis duas estan en como enviar la plata, y tal, si alguien ha vendido a alemania como lo ha echo, y si hay algun lugar en España que pague al mismo precio o mejor ahora, no porque quiera vender ahora , sino porque pienso que seguramente siga pagando igual en el futuro.:
(esto solo era por lo del precio del Kilo que ponian cada pocos posts en este hilo, no quiero que se desvie del tema principal que son las monedas del BDE)
saludos


----------



## merche400 (26 Oct 2010)

Como van las compras?

He estado de visita por Andalucía la semana pasada y quería saber si siguen fichando a la gente.

¿como van los stocks? ¿Ya habeis arrasado con todas las colecciones?


----------



## Drinito (29 Oct 2010)

Hoy he preguntado en mi banco si tenían (BBVA) y he comprado 2 tiras:







Un saludo


----------



## puntodecontrol (29 Oct 2010)

Drinito dijo:


> Hoy he preguntado en mi banco si tenían (BBVA) y he comprado 2 tiras:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Del 2008... De esas ya empezaba a "haber pocas".

Mañana me acerco yo al mio a por unas pocas a ver si les quedan o no.....


----------



## electric0 (29 Oct 2010)

Drinito dijo:


> Hoy he preguntado en mi banco si tenían (BBVA) y he comprado 2 tiras:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es lo normal... suelen tener 20 monedas (al menos en los BBVAs), nadie me lo confirmo nunca, pero parece ser que es algo que les mandan "por defecto" en cuanto sale una emision nueva.

De esa forma me he encontrado muchas veces emisiones "revueltas" en la misma sucursal, con falta de algunas monedas (de las 20) de emisiones de años anteriores,... curiosamente la cantidad que mas "falta" de las 20 monedas de un año, coincide con las famosas arras de las bodas.

Ultimamente tambien he encontrado monedas sueltas, de años dispares, sin el plastico, osea, "circuladas", supongo fruto de los apuros de alguien, o de algun escaso pago que se hace con ellas, o posiblemente de unas arras rescatadas para terminar el mes, que terminan de nuevo en la sucursal.

Hoy abrimos a 751.40 €/K enla pagina de referencia, Cotizaciones de Metales Preciosos cerquita de nuevo de los 766.11 que se marcaron el dia 14 de octubre, despues de una paradita parece volvemos a coger la senda alcista.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Alexmosutheskypirate (1 Nov 2010)

Sigue habiendo moneditas de estas en los bancos ? y del 2009 y 2008 ?
ponene alguna pega ?
si no tienen te las traen si las pides?

saludos


----------



## Fantasmón (1 Nov 2010)

Bullionista dijo:


> Menuda bazofia, para no perder la costumbre...
> 
> Están casi tan bien diseñadas como los pandas chinos, por ahí andan...



Da igual que sean bonitas o feas las monedas de 20 euros.

Es indiferente que contengan la misma cantidad de plata que las de 12 € y que su señoreaje respecto a las mismas piezas aumente un 400%.

No importa que la plata salga a 1201 €/ Kg en una pieza de tirada prevista hasta 2 millones de monedas.

En la FNMT y en el BdE saben que van a colocar TODAS las piezas que lleguen a acuñar, es una cuestion de tiempo.

Tan solo ha de subir la plata un poco mas y desde un foro de internet saldran defensores haciendo proselitismo para la adquisicion de espuertas de estas monedas, aduciendo que siempre valdran 20 euros...aunque se pague la plata a mas del doble de su precio actual. 

Exactamente igual que acaecia con las monedas de 12 euros, cuyos compradores no han ganado absolutamente nada, pese a que la plata ha pasado de menos de 9 $/oz. troy a 25 $/oz. en poco mas de 2 años.

Eso si, lo positivo es que quiza ahora los cajeros del BdE sean mas condescendientes, al darse cuenta de que estan enculando a los adquirentes. A lo mejor ya no ponen limites de adquisicion, o no piden el DNI, o quiza os reciban con sonrisa de oreja a oreja, por decir algo.


----------



## VOTIN (1 Nov 2010)

Y no crees que el BDE retirara esas monedas para fundirlas cuando valga mas la plata que los doce euros??


----------



## Fantasmón (1 Nov 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Y no crees que el BDE retirara esas monedas para fundirlas cuando valga mas la plata que los doce euros??




Evidentemente, el BdE no va a volver a tener nuevas emisiones de monedas de 12 euros de plata, ya que ahora las monedas con esa cantidad de plata van a tener un valor facial de 20 euros o superior.

Luego, van a quedar los remanentes -y no por mucho tiempo- que se agotaran antes de que la plata llegue a los 720 €/Kg, eso esta clarisimo. Los primeros años ya estan agotados...y habitualmente solo se pueden conseguir de los ultimos años, tanto en el BdE y sucursales, como otras entidades bancarias.

De no ser asi, no se cumpliria la Ley de Gresham que, por cierto, siempre se cumple.


Ley de Gresham - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Lo que ocurre es que la moneda de metal precioso, si vale mas que el facial, o se funde por su valor, o la guardan los particulares.

Dudo que el BdE emita una circular para dejar de enajenar las monedas actuales de 12 € del BdE, supongo que se comercializaran todas hasta que se agoten.

Respecto a su naturaleza juridica esta muy clara: son MONEDAS DE COLECCION NO DESTINADAS A LA CIRCULACION. No hay que desmonetizarlas, ya que no han tenido curso legal las posteriores a 2004.

Pero como en el BdE no son tontos, aunque no sean monedas de curso legal, si van a MANTENER SU VALOR DE CAMBIO "forever and ever". O sea, que si algun pardillo se presenta con una de estas monedas de plata, se la cambiaran por papel y cuproniquel sin ningun problema.

Las monedas de 2000 pesetas de plata -incluso las de las Olimpiadas de Barcelona 92- todavia conservan su valor de cambio, como no podia ser de otra manera.

Respondiendo a la pregunta de Votin:

¿En el supuesto de que el valor de la plata valiera mucho mas que el facial de la moneda, dejaria de comercializarlas/enajenarlas/canjearlas el BdE?

Obviamente si. Las compraria pero no las venderia. No las retiraria del mercado, ya que se seguirian comercializando en numismaticas. No las retiraria su curso legal, ya que nunca lo tuvieron. No retiraria su valor de cambio en las entidades financieras y el propio BdE, pero si que no las volveria a comercializar, sino que las retiraria para chatarra para acuñar nuevas monedas.

Eso ya paso con los paquillos a principios de los 70. Primero se dejaron de emitir las monedas, ya que al subir la plata, el señoreaje se reducia y los costes de acuñacion subian mucho. Hasta 1972-73 todavia se podian adquirir los paquillos "canjeados" en el BdE y sucursales, por el valor facial de 100 pesetas. Posteriormente, mediante una circular del propio Banco, cuando la plata subio demasiado y la peseta se devaluo rapidamente, se permitia cambiar (comprar a los particulares) por el importe de 100 pesetas, pero ya no se les cambiaban como adquisicion, monedas de plata.

Estas piezas se vendieron en torno al año 1980 a Suiza, bastantes cientos de miles de paquillos fueron llevados en trailers con proteccion, ya que el Estado estaba en bancarrota y no se podian pagar ni las nominas de los funcionarios. Hubo suerte, ya que desde entonces, la plata estuvo desplomada durante 25 años.

En los años 70, con la subida de la plata, se daban anecdotas muy curiosas, como que los numismaticos, visitaban las sucursales bancarias para ver si tenian paquillos, y cuando tenian cierta confianza con el director, les ofrecian a lo mejor 300 pesetas, cuando por plata valian 400 pelas. El director podia embolsarse 200 pesetas limpias para el, ya que en la contabilidad del banco, esas monedas tan solo valian 100 pesetas, y ademas, ocupaban demasiado espacio en la caja fuerte, por lo que decidian venderlas al canje nominal.

En la FNMT, por supuesto tienen una dilatada experiencia en el tratamiento de la chatarra tras la desmonetizacion de la peseta. Por lo visto la FNMT RECUPERO 150 TONELADAS DE PLATA :8::8::8:

http://www.fnmt.es/content/files/DesmonetizacionPeseta.pdf


----------



## merche400 (1 Nov 2010)

Una puntualización.

Cuando la plata llegó a 9$, creo recordar que empezamos a comprar Filarmónicas a 12 euros en Alemania y que nos quejábamos que el premiun era muy alto.

Ahora, con la plata a cerca de 25$, las filarmonicas están a unos 20 euros.

Estoy por vender una plaza de garaje (vacia) y hacerme con "toas" las monedas del BDE.


----------



## Fantasmón (1 Nov 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> Una puntualización.
> 
> Cuando la plata llegó a 9$, creo recordar que empezamos a comprar Filarmónicas a 12 euros en Alemania y que nos quejábamos que el premiun era muy alto.
> 
> ...



Claro...nos quejabamos con razon, porque el premium era de casi el 40%.

Ahora el premium es del 15%, lo que es muy barato si se tiene en cuenta el pago del IVA, aunque sea del 7%.

Por cierto, las filarmonicas a 20 euros, tampoco creo que duren demasiado,ya que en anlagegold, ya estan a 20,40 €

Silbermünzen / Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de

Aunque, sin duda, son una mejor adquisicion que las monedas de 20 € del BdE.


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (1 Nov 2010)

A riesgo de ser pesado, me repito; que nadie se lo tome como algo más que lo siguiente

MEJOR PLATA QUE PAPEL Y SÓLO POR SI ACASO SE VA TODO A TOMAR POR CULO Y HAY QUE REVIVIR HISTORIAS DE BISABUELOS Y DUROS DE PLATA.

Nada de desviar dinero de inversiones a las monedas de 12€, porque el coste de oportunidad es muy alto ante la que parece que se avecina con la plata.


----------



## merche400 (1 Nov 2010)

Da Grappla dijo:


> A riesgo de ser pesado, me repito; que nadie se lo tome como algo más que lo siguiente
> 
> MEJOR PLATA QUE PAPEL Y SÓLO POR SI ACASO SE VA TODO A TOMAR POR CULO Y HAY QUE REVIVIR HISTORIAS DE BISABUELOS Y DUROS DE PLATA.
> 
> Nada de desviar dinero de inversiones a las monedas de 12€, porque el coste de oportunidad es muy alto ante la que parece que se avecina con la plata.



Si la plata sube un 400%  ... creo que dará igual tener bullion que moneda de 12 euros (o pakillos....:XX: )

Desde mi punto de vista, y eso que he tenido bullion y monedas de 12 euros, yo me decanto ahora por las de 12 euros.


----------



## tonibar (1 Nov 2010)

illokc dijo:


> Ya tenemos el nuevo engendro de la FNMT :XX:



y cuanta plata contienen ?

Pienso en comprar unas cuantas a pesar de ser tan feas.


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (1 Nov 2010)

tonibar dijo:


> y cuanta plata contienen ?
> 
> Pienso en comprar unas cuantas a pesar de ser tan feas.



Siempre serán mejores que un billete de 20€


----------



## electric0 (1 Nov 2010)

tonibar dijo:


> y cuanta plata contienen ?
> 
> Pienso en comprar unas cuantas a pesar de ser tan feas.




Señor, muerto esta, tarde llegamos....

La misma que contenian las de 12€, ademas son del mismo tamaño y peso....

Leemos poco, sin acritud....


Un cordial saludo.


----------



## VOTIN (1 Nov 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> Si la plata sube un 400%  ... creo que dará igual tener bullion que moneda de 12 euros (o pakillos....:XX: )
> 
> Desde mi punto de vista, y eso que he tenido bullion y monedas de 12 euros, yo me decanto ahora por las de 12 euros.



Evidentemente para la gente normal tener 1000 eur en plata-moneda no
le supone mas diferencia que tenerlo en billetes con la diferencia de que es un
valor apunto de cambiar de signo
Yo ya tengo 150 monedas,jejejej
por si acaso
Bullion no tengo,no digo que este mal ,sino que las monedas son liquidas ipsofacto y la bullion no


----------



## Fantasmón (1 Nov 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Evidentemente para la gente normal tener 1000 eur en plata-moneda no
> le supone mas diferencia que tenerlo en billetes con la diferencia de que es un
> valor apunto de cambiar de signo
> Yo ya tengo 150 monedas,jejejej
> ...



Las monedas bullion tambien son liquidas ipso facto, en este foro u otros de internet, o en cualquier gran ciudad en la que conozcas el mercado de la moneda.

La diferencia es que las monedas de 12 euros tienen un valor de cambio fijo, mientras que las bullion tienen un valor variable, que no sabras a ciencia cierta hasta que hagas la venta y que si no conoces el mercado, pueden pagarte por debajo de lo que valen.

Pero en un domingo si vas al mercado de moneda de cualquier gran ciudad europea con American Silver Eagles, te aseguro que las venderas mucho mejor que si vas con los Juanetes (monedas de 12 euros), ya que fuera de España quiza te los pagaran por debajo de facial, mientras que las bullion te las pagaran por encima de spot.

En la actualidad pueden todavia comprarse las monedas tipo duro de la Union Monetaria Latina , por unos 12 euros, evidentemente a este precio no de todos los paises, pero si de algunos. La semana pasada adquiri un lote de duros españoles, 5 FF. de Francia y Belgica y 5 bolivares de Venezuela, en estado BC a MBC+ por menos de 12 euros la unidad, y tienen 22.5 g. de plata por un coste que es un 22 % inferior por gramo. 

Ademas de tener mas plata por un precio inferior, tienen un valor historico (son del s. XIX, excepto los ultimos bolivares, que son del XX) y mayor potencial de revalorizacion que las monedas de 12 euros tanto por su contenido en plata como por su valor de coleccionismo , bajo mi punto de vista.

Para quien no tenga acceso a la moneda historica, podria comprar los 10 FF de Francia de 1965 a 1973, que tienen el mismo peso y la misma ley que los duros, 25 g. y ley .900, y le pueden salir al mismo precio, incluso en calidad EBC. Es una opcion bastante mejor que las monedas de 12 euros para comprar plata mas barata y beneficiarse de una revalorizacion del metal.

En cualquier caso, para los cobardicas, en vez de tener solo monedas del BdE, podrian plantearse tener la mitad de su capital en dichas monedas y la otra mitad en forma de monedas mas cercanos al valor del metal. Es una opcion con muy poco riesgo y mucho mayor potencial de revalorizacion.


----------



## Bullionista (1 Nov 2010)

Los alemanes van por el mismo camino de entregar menos plata a cambio de tus euros en esto de las monedas conmemorativas, solo que ellos la van a hacer más canija!


La aleación de la conocida moneda de plata alemana de 10 euros, de curso legal en Alemania *se va a reducir de un 92,5% a un 62,5% de plata por moneda.* Asimismo se reduce el peso bruto de la moneda *de 18 gramos *(16,55 gramos de plata fina) *a 16 gramos*. La razón de esta medida es el continuado aumento del precio de la plata, que hace que el valor intrínseco de la moneda sea mayor que su valor nominal.

Después del aumento del precio de la plata de las últimas semanas, los inversores alemanes muestran cada vez más interés por esta moneda de plata. Cuanto más se aumenta el precio de la plata, más se acerca el valor real de la moneda al valor de los 10 euros nominales de la moneda de plata.

El valor intrínseco de la nueva moneda de 10 euros de plata, que se empezara a acuñar a partir de 2011, costaría a precio de hoy alrededor de 8 euros.

Puede que la Casa de la Moneda alemana (BMF) prevea fuertes aumentos del precio de la plata para el 2011. El precio de la plata debería duplicarse, teniendo en cuenta los tipos de cambio actuales, para de nuevo superar el valor nominal de la moneda de 10 euros alemana, con un contenido de de un 62,5%, que se empezará a acuñar a partir del próximo año.

Todo esto es importante porque la subida del precio de la plata, dificulta la planificación del BMF para la producción de estas monedas, que están destinadas al mercado de coleccionistas, pero si el precio de la plata sigue manteniendo la senda alcista como hasta ahora, los inversores en búsqueda de un valor refugio, seguirán acaparando toda la oferta de estas monedas de plata, aunque haya que pagar un 7% de IVA por las monedas de plata en Alemania. Los lingotes de plata pagan un 19% de IVA.

Una posible solución al constante dilema de la subida del precio de la plata, seria emitir la moneda sin valor nominal (como los Krugerrand) creando así un estándar patrón plata europeo.


Fuente: Precio plata récord histórico y monedas plata pesan menos | Portal Oro


----------



## Fantasmón (1 Nov 2010)

Bullionista dijo:


> Los alemanes van por el mismo camino de entregar menos plata a cambio de tus euros en esto de las monedas conmemorativas, solo que ellos la van a hacer más canija!
> 
> 
> La aleación de la conocida moneda de plata alemana de 10 euros, de curso legal en Alemania *se va a reducir de un 92,5% a un 62,5% de plata por moneda.* Asimismo se reduce el peso bruto de la moneda *de 18 gramos *(16,55 gramos de plata fina) *a 16 gramos*. La razón de esta medida es el continuado aumento del precio de la plata, que hace que el valor intrínseco de la moneda sea mayor que su valor nominal.
> ...



A los amigos de Portal Oro, les deberiamos hacer una correccion importante.

- La plata no esta en su record historico, sino en el mayor precio de los ultimos 30 años. Pero todavia tiene un precio en dolares USA que es inferior al 50% de su maximo historico...y eso sin tener en cuenta la inflacion.

Y al forero Bullionista decirle que:

- Las monedas de 10 euros de plata son monedas de coleccion, aunque conmemoren un hecho historico.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 Nov 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Pero en un domingo si vas al mercado de moneda de cualquier gran ciudad europea con American Silver Eagles, te aseguro que las venderas mucho mejor que si vas con los Juanetes (monedas de 12 euros), ya que fuera de España quiza te los pagaran por debajo de facial, mientras que las bullion te las pagaran por encima de spot.



Y ya no digamos de los pakillos...el domingo los compraban por 3 euros...(hay alguno que se va pisando el morro).

Es falso que en los mercadillo te vayan a pagar bien los Eagles. Hay que llevarlos a Alemania o USA para venderlos correctamente.



Fantasmón dijo:


> En cualquier caso, para los cobardicas, en vez de tener solo monedas del BdE, podrian plantearse tener la mitad de su capital en dichas monedas y la otra mitad en forma de monedas mas cercanos al valor del metal. Es una opcion con muy poco riesgo y mucho mayor potencial de revalorizacion.



Tanta insistencia con el tema da que pensar que tiene algún interes en ello...Deje que la gente haga lo que mejor le parezca, y hoy por hoy, pueden vender/cambiar las monedas de 12 euros a un precio fijo y sin tener que negociar.


----------



## VOTIN (1 Nov 2010)

El que cambia 12000 eur en monedas no realiza ni inversion ni riesgo,si mañana lo necesita
paga con el como dinero y ya esta,si por casualidad se lo pagan mañana mejor en el mercadillo que utilizandolo como dinero,pues eso que se encuentra


----------



## electric0 (1 Nov 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> El que cambia 12000 eur en monedas no realiza ni inversion ni riesgo,si mañana lo necesita
> paga con el como dinero y ya esta,si por casualidad se lo pagan mañana mejor en el mercadillo que utilizandolo como dinero,pues eso que se encuentra



Quizas lo hubiera escrito yo mejor, o peor (seguramente peor) no se, pero mas escueto imposible..... siempre (hasta que me lo gaste) tendre 12.000 €, o mas, pero como poco 12.000, cambiables sobre la marcha, sin tener que buscar a nadie (cualquier banco me sirve), o si la ocasion lo merece algo mas de 12000 si busco a quien compre.....

Y si, tengo 1000 monedas, (algunas mas, jajajaj)

Saludos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 Nov 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> y si, tengo 1000 monedas, (algunas mas, jajajaj)
> 
> saludos.




¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡acaparador!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:XX:


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (1 Nov 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> El que cambia 12000 eur en monedas no realiza ni inversion ni riesgo,si mañana lo necesita
> paga con el como dinero y ya esta,si por casualidad se lo pagan mañana mejor en el mercadillo que utilizandolo como dinero,pues eso que se encuentra



Pierde la inflación, que es mucho si se van a retener como reserva durante años. Aunque claro, si nos ponemos madmaxistas mejor eso que el riesgo a perderlo todo.


----------



## electric0 (1 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡acaparador!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :XX:



Gracias, jajajajajajajajaja, el unico problema, ya superado por cierto, es el volumen y el peso, son muchos kilos, el dia que las use las llevare con el carrito de la compra, jajajajajajajajajajajaj

Saludos.


----------



## VOTIN (1 Nov 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Gracias, jajajajajajajajaja, el unico problema, ya superado por cierto, es el volumen y el peso, son muchos kilos, el dia que las use las llevare con el carrito de la compra, jajajajajajajajajajajaj
> 
> Saludos.



Siempre te puedes dar un baño,llenas la bañera y te haces una foto para venderla a los turistas


----------



## Fantasmón (1 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Y ya no digamos de los pakillos...el domingo los compraban por 3 euros...(hay alguno que se va pisando el morro).
> 
> Es falso que en los mercadillo te vayan a pagar bien los Eagles. Hay que llevarlos a Alemania o USA para venderlos correctamente.
> 
> ...



No es falso que en los mercadillos te vayan a pagar mal los Eagles, sino matizable, pero RECTIFICO: si conoces el mercado de la moneda y tienes contactos, vas a sacar un buen precio con los Eagles en mercadillos a los que acuden numismaticos profesionales y pequeños inversores que van comprando monedas de plata. En los mercadillos puedes comprar y vender no solo a quien tiene parada, sino a contactos que hayas hecho con el tiempo

Si apenas conoces el sector, quiza no te los paguen bien y tengas que vender en los foros de internet, como hacen algunos foreros de esta misma casa...que tambien sacan buenos precios de venta.

Si compran los paquillos a 3 euros, no es mi problema. A mi me los han pagado a 7,75 € en fundicion esta misma semana estando la plata mas barata. Supongo que si los compran a 3 euros es a los pardillos, ya que a quien sabe de moneda no se atreven a hacerle una proposicion de este tipo.

En otro orden de cosas, no tengo ninguna motivacion especial en que los foreros no compren monedas de 12 € de plata...mas alla de que:

- los informen adecuadamente de buscar otra alternativas de inversion dentro de las monedas de plata, que son mas baratas y con mayor potencial de revalorizacion.

- aprendan de que a estos precios del metal en los que la plata se ha revalorizado mas de un 50% en un año y casi triplicado en algo mas de dos años, luego para un menor riesgo en su inversion, ademas del metal podrian comprar "mejores" piezas por el mismo dinero, tanto en coste por gramo de metal, como minimazacion de la reventa en la pieza o el potencial que supone adquirir piezas de coleccion del siglo XIX a precio de metal.

- aprendan algo de numismatica, ya que es una actividad conexa a la inversion en moneda de metal precioso. Cuanto mas sepan, mejor compraran y venderan y tendran mayor respeto dentro del sector.

- advertirles de que pagar una moneda comun de aleacion de plata .925 con una tirada de hasta 2 millones de piezas de emision autorizada a 720 euros el kilo no es una ganga. 

- fomentar el pensamiento critico y el analisis dentro del foro: muchos foreros pensaban que la moneda de 12 € posterior a 2004 tenian curso legal...y resulta que no lo tienen. 

En vez de escribir que estas monedas son la panacea y que con ellas se podrian hacer derivados financieros, Monstruo, prefiero informarles desde un enfoque poliedrico de lo que realmente son estas monedas y sus alternativas.

Escribir como tu lo haces es bastante sencillo, ya que tus analisis son muy simplistas. 

Por supuesto que yo doy toda la libertad del mundo para que los foreros adquieran las piezas que les de la gana, pero les INFORMO de que se pueden comprar piezas mejores por el mismo precio.

Les intento FORMAR para que tengan otras alternativas de inversion con conocimiento muy basico del mercado numismatico.

Les ANIMO a que indaguen y busquen otras piezas mejores para comprar, cuya revalorizacion pueda ser mayor y cuyo precio por gramo sea menor.

Y todo ello frente a posturas demagogicas como la tuya, segun la cual he dejar a que cada cual invierta como lo desee. Coño, que cada cual compre lo que le de la gana, por supuesto.

Cuando el ratio oro/plata estaba 1 a 84 algunos de este foro vendian Krugers y otros recomendabamos la compra de plata frente al oro.

Ahora esta el ratio oro/plata 1 a 54.8 y alguno de este foro seguis con la venta de krugers y recomendando las monedas de 12 euros. O sea, misma politica a piñon fijo, sin reconocer que quien compro dichas monedas de plata NO HA GANADO NADA y ha perdido el coste de oportunidad de una inversion seria en la plata o, por lo menos, el coste de la inflacion.

Hay cosas que no cambian y hay foreros a los que les sienta muy mal que se informe y se fomente el conocimiento del sector metalifero.

*Como epilogo, dire que no tengo ningun interes directo en fomentar la compra de otras monedas de plata, ya que yo no tengo ningun interes en vender las mias*. Son excelentes adquisiciones a precios ridiculos en la actualidad, ya que el valor intrinseco del metal ha rebasado la expectativa de los vendedores y he comprado a precio de metal, monedas que antes tenian un premium superior al 50%.

Comprar una moneda de 12 euros del BdE -hasta el momento en que se agoten- no tiene ningun merito, ni supone una revalorizacion inmediata ya que la plata deberia subir casi un 25% respecto al spot para que los foreros ganaran algo.

Ante ello prefiero explicarles que he comprado hace unos dias, por ejemplo, 5 FF. de la ceca de Burdeos de 1831 en estado BC+, con mas de un 35% de plata por 11,80 € o 5 Bolivares de Venezuela en estado MBC+ por el mismo precio y con la misma plata.

Eso si es dar posibilidades para que los foreros tengan conocimiento de las posibilidades ACTUALES que brinda el sector, SIN QUE LOS FOREROS TENGAN QUE INVERTIR GRANDES CANTIDADES.

Has de reconocer que yo me lo curro mucho mas que tu, ya que intento abrir un abanico de posibilidades a los foreros.

Eso de recomendar la compra de juanetes (monedas de 12 € del BdE) a 720 €/Kg o el hecho de ponerse a vender Krugers en un foro esta al alcance de cualquiera, pero no tiene merito alguno.

PERO COMO SE POSITIVAMENTE QUE MUCHOS FOREROS AGRADECEN MIS ENFOQUES, COMENTARIOS Y CONSEJOS...pues por eso sigo. Para elevar el nivel general en inversion metalifera-numismatica...no para vender MIS monedas.


----------



## Fantasmón (1 Nov 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Siempre te puedes dar un baño,llenas la bañera y te haces una foto para venderla a los turistas



Coño, que foto mas bonita.:Aplauso:


----------



## Fantasmón (2 Nov 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> El que cambia 12000 eur en monedas no realiza ni inversion ni riesgo,si mañana lo necesita
> *paga con el como dinero y ya esta*,si por casualidad se lo pagan mañana mejor en el mercadillo que utilizandolo como dinero,pues eso que se encuentra



*Amigo, de eso nada.

Pagara con las monedas como si fueran dinero...si el vendedor/acreedor les acepta el pago. Si no se lo acepta, ya que no tiene obligacion legal, debera acudir a una entidad financiera y estara a expensas de que le hagan el favor y se lo cambien en el acto, o acudir al BdE o alguna de sus sucursales.*

Lo que si es cierto es que si las monedas se agotan absolutamente en el BdE, como parece que va a ser, los foreros que las tengan podrian intentar cargar un premium, en lugar de canjearlas. Es una seria posibilidad.

Pero a mi modo de ver, dicho premium sera inferior al potencial de revalorizacion del metal, y tambien menor a la subida de otras monedas de precios similares como los duros de plata del s. XIX.


----------



## electric0 (2 Nov 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> *Amigo, de eso nada.
> 
> Pagara con las monedas como si fueran dinero...si el vendedor/acreedor les acepta el pago. Si no se lo acepta, ya que no tiene obligacion legal, debera acudir a una entidad financiera y estara a expensas de que le hagan el favor y se lo cambien en el acto, o acudir al BdE o alguna de sus sucursales.*
> 
> ...



Hacemos la prueba????? va la apuesta en serio ????? se viene ud a cordoba conmigo y desde las 9 a las 2 que cierran los bancos las cambio todas por papelitos de colores en una sola mañana ,,, si lo consigo luego me da ud dos euros por cada moneda cambiada ¿se atreve? .....

Le advierto que le va a costar mas de 3000 € la broma.....

Saludos


----------



## Fantasmón (2 Nov 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Hacemos la prueba????? va la apuesta en serio ????? se viene ud a cordoba conmigo y desde las 9 a las 2 que cierran los bancos las cambio todas por papelitos de colores en una sola mañana ,,, si lo consigo luego me da ud dos euros por cada moneda cambiada ¿se atreve? .....
> 
> Le advierto que le va a costar mas de 3000 € la broma.....
> 
> Saludos



Oiga...venga usted a Barcelona, que esta mucho mas de moda que Cordoba y tiene mejor clima. Aqui le invito a una cerveza y no le pido que acepte ninguna apuesta. Voy a dejarlo muy claro:

YO NUNCA HE CUESTIONADO QUE LAS MONEDAS TENGAN VALOR DE CAMBIO EN SUCURSALES BANCARIAS...tan solo he escrito, que con ellas:

- Se podra pagar si el vendedor/acreedor les acepta el dinero.

- Podran ser cambiadas en EFECTIVO Y EN EL ACTO POR DINERO DE CURSO LEGAL en una entidad financiera *si les hacen el favor de cambiarselas. O sea, que dependen condescendencia del cajero o del director de dicha sucursal, sin que haya obligacion legal de dicho cambio en "cash" inmediato.*

Si uno esta de las 9 a las 2 y va a una pleyade de sucursales, probablemente si les cambiaran las monedas...pero si uno va a las 13:55 horas, no ya con 1000 monedas, sino con 250 piezas unicamente...y el cajero tiene cola de clientes y no tiene mucho efectivo disponible, quiza le diga que "vuelva usted mañana" o "si quiere se lo abono en cuenta PEROOOOO... la pasta no se la voy a dar" o "le cambio 10 monedas en este momento, ya que usted parece muy necesitado". No seria nada sorprendente, ya que no tiene la obligacion legal de abono inmediato...que es algo que si le deberian hacer en el BdE o en una de sus sucursales.

Yo no he escrito que las monedas no sean liquidables de forma inmediata -en el BdE- pero lo que es muy importante es matizar que "per se" no son liquidas, ya que no son dinero de curso legal. Esta matizacion es importante. Se pueden cambiar las monedas DE FORMA INMEDIATA EN ENTIDADES BANCARIAS PRIVADAS, pero por un favor que le hacen al poseedor, ya que tan solo son monedas de coleccion.

Si usted viene a Barcelona, yo tambien le puedo enseñar algunos establecimientos e inversores que me pagarian los Eagles ipso facto algunos eurillos por encima del spot, no muchos, pero ganaria un alto porcentaje respecto a mi valor de adquisicion...cosa que usted no haria con sus pequeños engendros de 12 euros.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Nov 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> No es falso que en los mercadillos te vayan a pagar mal los Eagles, sino matizable, pero RECTIFICO: si conoces el mercado de la moneda y tienes contactos, vas a sacar un buen precio con los Eagles en mercadillos a los que acuden numismaticos profesionales y pequeños inversores que van comprando monedas de plata. En los mercadillos puedes comprar y vender no solo a quien tiene parada, sino a contactos que hayas hecho con el tiempo
> 
> Si apenas conoces el sector, quiza no te los paguen bien y tengas que vender en los foros de internet, como hacen algunos foreros de esta misma casa...que tambien sacan buenos precios de venta.
> 
> ...



Capazos de mentiras de alguien que se pretende bien informado. 

Deje la verborrea. Mucho dice sin ninguna precisión pero en realidad es todo mentira, porque no hay ningún mercadillo donde compren bien los Eagles en España. Hay que irse al extranjero. Le desafío a que cite un sólo numis que los compre correctamente, al precio en que los recompran en Alemania. Ponga nombres y direcciones. 

Al forero medio ni tiene el tiempo ni ganas de recorrerse todas las tiendas y mercadillos de España. Y mucho menos de perder su tiempo estudiando numismática. En general la gente con ese tiempo puede hacer otras cosas más provechosas...aunque entendemos que no sea su caso...

Usted es un hipócrita y ha inducido a mucha gente a inversiones erróneas, y por aquí sigue intentando manipular. Aunque haya abandonado su último nick TioGilito888, muchos lo recordamos, y recordamos lo mucho que intentó promocionar los pakillos para venderlos en el foro por un precio superior al de cualquier mercadillo (en Ebay no conseguía quitárselos de encima...) y ahora los tiene que dar a vender a la fundición por debajo del spot, cuando siempre había dicho que los compraría al spot por lo menos. Embustero.

Usted lo único que tiene es prosa embaucadora. Pero como ya anunciamos hace tiempo, el tiempo pone a cada cual en su lugar. Y el suyo es el de gran owneado del foro. Un gran payaso del foro.


Por cierto, no reniegue de su último owneo. Las monedas de 12 euros pueden utilizarse para hacer pagos como las óredenes del BOE y la experiencia de foreros demuestra. Payaso.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Nov 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> *Amigo, de eso nada.
> 
> Pagara con las monedas como si fueran dinero...si el vendedor/acreedor les acepta el pago. Si no se lo acepta, ya que no tiene obligacion legal, debera acudir a una entidad financiera y estara a expensas de que le hagan el favor y se lo cambien en el acto, o acudir al BdE o alguna de sus sucursales.*
> 
> ...



Todo eso no es más que una paja mental que se monta. Siempre será más fácil ir a canjear las monedas de 12 euros a una sucursal del BdE que patearse las numismáticas y los mercadillos y negociar precio para poder vender a un precio que no sea de estafa sus monedas antiguas.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Nov 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Oiga...venga usted a Barcelona, que esta mucho mas de moda que Cordoba y tiene mejor clima.



Vaya excusa más mala. Vaya rajada olimpica :XX:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Nov 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Si usted viene a Barcelona, yo tambien le puedo enseñar algunos establecimientos e inversores que me pagarian los Eagles ipso facto algunos eurillos por encima del spot, no muchos, pero ganaria un alto porcentaje respecto a mi valor de adquisicion...cosa que usted no haria con sus pequeños engendros de 12 euros.



Pues no sea tímido. Dé nombres y precios. No tenemos porque creerle.

Mire, yo sí que digo donde se pueden vender bien en USA y aporto links. En APMEX por ejemplo: Los venden a $27.04 (1000 o más) y los compran a $26,24, lo cual al cambio actual es 18.90 euros. Venga, payasete, encuentre alguien en España que se acerque a ese precio.

1 oz American Silver Eagles | Buy Silver Online | APMEX.com




Me hace gracia el cabronazo este que estuvo denostando los Eagles hace año y pico e intentando convencer al personal para que comprase sus pakillos. Muchas discusiones tuvimos sobre el tema. Y al final...no hacía lo que recomendaba él, sino que siguió mis consejos y cargo de Eagles...como otro que ya conocemos. 

TioGilito: Te has retratado en technicolor.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Nov 2010)

Por cierto, 



TioGilipeto dijo:


> Ante ello prefiero explicarles que he comprado hace unos dias, por ejemplo, 5 FF. de la ceca de Burdeos de 1831 en estado BC+, con mas de un 35% de plata por 11,80 €



No sale en mis catálogos esa moneda de 5FF con ley 350...


----------



## Fantasmón (2 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Por cierto,
> 
> 
> 
> No sale en mis catálogos esa moneda de 5FF con ley 350...



Monstruo, percibo que estas muy nervioso y alterado. El tono de tus comentarios te delata: estas muy falton e irascible. Escribir de esa forma tantos comentarios en la madrugada creo que revela tu obsesion hacia algunos foreros, entre los que parece que me encuentro.

No has de preocuparte. La vida es muy bonita y hay que disfrutarla.

Mira, si no entiendes demasiado de monedas ni de catalogos, yo te lo explico. No me cuesta nada y para mi es fantastico que tu aprendas, para que asi ese conocimiento lo puedas transmitir a los demas.

Las monedas de 5 FF de Francia del s. XIX pueden ser de oro y de plata:

- Las de plata tienen un peso de 25 g. y una ley de .900.
- Las de oro tienen un peso de 1,6129 g. y una ley de .900.

Entonces si nos vamos al catalogo Krause sobre monedas del s. XIX, la catalogacion de la pieza de 5 FF. de Burdeos de 1831, esta en el pais: "France" y el numero KM#735.7.

La moneda tiene la efigie del rey Louis Philippe I, con una tirada de 1.523.000 piezas y la letra de referencia es la K, que se refiere a la ceca de Burdeos.

Peso de la moneda: 25 gramos.
Ley: .900

*Peso neto de plata: 22,5 gramos.*

Si la moneda me costo 11,8 €. El coste unitario por gramo de plata es de 11,8/22,5=0,524 €.

Vayamos a las monedas de 12 € del BdE.

Peso de la moneda: 18 gramos.
Ley: .925

*Peso neto de la plata: 16,65 gramos*

Si relees bien mis textos -intenta relajarte y sacate los nervios de encima- lo que escribo es que las monedas que compre me salieron mas baratas de 12 € (me costaron 11,8 €) y que ademas tienen un 35% mas de plata.

Nunca dije que las monedas de Francia tuvieran una ley de .350. Eso no lo podria escribir nadie que tuviera unos conocimientos numismaticos minimos.

Vayamos a la prueba del algodon.

*Si al contenido en plata pura de la moneda de 12 euros, o sea, a 16,65 gramos de plata, le añadimos un 35% mas de plata, resulta que tenemos:

16,65 g. x 1,35 = 22,4775 gramos de plata.*O sea, que una moneda de plata de 5 FF tiene ligeramente mas de un 35% de plata fina que no un engendro de 12 euros del BdE. Si la pieza estuviera muy circulada, quiza tenga un poquito menos de un 35%, pero eso es normal, por las mermas y el desgaste. Pero no empaña un apice mi argumentacion.

Yo se objetivamente que tu, Monstruo, buscas asesorar a los foreros de la mejor forma posible.

Supongo en que coincidiras conmigo que siempre es mejor comprar una pieza historica de casi 2 siglos a 0,52 € el gramo de plata fina, que es lo que yo he pagado, que no adquirir las piezas del BdE a 0,72 € el gramo de plata. Eso es una obviedad...y confio en que nadie que sepa de inversion en metales o en numismatica pueda cuestionar este razonamiento.

Ves, Monstruo...todo tiene una explicacion.

Tu catalogo probablemente este correcto, sencillamente que no supiste interpretar adecuadamente mis palabras.

Pero yo no vengo a este foro a increparte o a crear malestar hacia a ti. 

Mira doy mi brazo a torcer y voy a reconocer publicamente lo siguiente:

1.- Todos los paquillos son mierdaplata.*
2.- La tiene menos potencial de revalorizacion que el oro. Incluso cuando el ratio oro/plata estaba a 1/84 se debia sobreponderar la compra de oro a la de plata.*
3.- La adquisicion de monedas de 12 euros del BdE es la mejor compra posible en el mercado de la plata. Comprar plata a 720 euros el kilo es una gran inversion.*
4.- Los numismaticos en España son unos chorizos y cuando no hacen tropelias es porque se dedican a cometer delitos continuados de estafa.*
5.- En un portfolio de inversion metalifera, la inversion en oro como minimo debe triplicar en capital a la de plata.*
6.- Si la FNMT hace una tirada de un millon de piezas para España, deberia ser considerada como una emision "baja".*
7.- Monsterspeculator es el forero de referencia en burbuja.info a la hora de invertir en metales preciosos. Es el oraculo sobre el que los demas deberiamos orbitar.*
8.- Los metales se deberian comprar y vender de forma endogamica dentro de foro, pero eso si SOLO ENTRE VETERANOS.*

¿Lo ves, Monstruo? Apenas me ha costado reconocer estas "VERDADES".

Yo lo que quiero es que te tranquilices y que nos sigas ilustrando con tus conocimientos en tus simpares comentarios.

Venga tontorron, ¿Hacemos las paces? Si me tienes robado el corazon, canalla.

PS.- Al resto del foro:

Evidentemente Monster esta que se sube por las paredes. Es mejor darle un poco de cuartelillo y que se tranquilice. No comulgo con nada de lo que he escrito y esta con un apostrofe. Pero es mejor asi que no empezar con agrias polemicas para acabar revoloteando y que nadie aprenda nada.

En otras circunstancias, un forero con total ignorancia sobre las monedas de 100 pesetas de Franco, me felicitaria porque he informado de que paquillos valen mas dinero, poniendo enlace de la ultima subasta. Pero no, Monster morira en la obstinacion de que los paquillos son una mierda y que los pagan a 3 euros, cuando solo por el metal que contienen ya valen mas de 8 euros en fundicion y a precio de spot, ya valen 8,67 euros. La idea es la obstinacion y morirse con la razon.

Evidentemente, a Monster le importa una mierda que el foro aprenda de monedas y de metales. Lo unico que le motiva es tener siempre la razon y que el mundo orbite en torno a el. El prefiere la confrontacion frente al analisis de los argumentos: evidentemente es mas facil decir que las monedas que el no vende son una mierda, antes que aprender de monedas y metales de verdad.

Por ello, amigos, voy a intentar que me crispe los menos posible. Si es necesario le dare besitos al Monstruo y lo tratare como a un tonto, o me hare yo el tonto, asi todos progresaremos y sera en beneficio del foro.


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (2 Nov 2010)

Fantasmón, pusiste textualmente en tu comentario _Ante ello prefiero explicarles que he comprado hace unos dias, por ejemplo, 5 FF. de la ceca de Burdeos de 1831 en estado BC+, *con mas de un 35% de plata* por 11,80 € o 5 Bolivares de Venezuela en estado MBC+ por el mismo precio y con la misma plata._

A mí también me dejaste con el culo cambao porque lo que se da a entender es que tienen éso, más de un 35% de plata (que si fuera una cifra más alta, pues dirías más de un 80% o 90% o lo que sea). Si hubieras escrito un 35% más de plata que la del BdE lo hubiéramos entendido.


----------



## Gamu (2 Nov 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Si uno esta de las 9 a las 2 y va a una pleyade de sucursales, probablemente si les cambiaran las monedas...pero si uno va a las 13:55 horas, no ya con 1000 monedas, sino con 250 piezas unicamente...y el cajero tiene cola de clientes y no tiene mucho efectivo disponible, quiza le diga que "vuelva usted mañana" o "si quiere se lo abono en cuenta PEROOOOO... la pasta no se la voy a dar" o "le cambio 10 monedas en este momento, ya que usted parece muy necesitado". No seria nada sorprendente, ya que no tiene la obligacion legal de abono inmediato...que es algo que si le deberian hacer en el BdE o en una de sus sucursales.
> 
> .




Con el ánimo de aportar algo de información a esta discusión de egos, intervendré sin intenciíon de crear polémica.

Es altamente probable que si usted va con 1000 monedas de 12 euros se las acepten sin dudar, o si va con 500. Pero le pongan mala cara si solo lleva 250 ¿porque? Pues porque la gente del banco de España solo acepta que los bancos les recambien estas monedas por billetes en bloques de 500 monedas, y lo hacen por provincias.

De hecho, esa restricción hace que los bancos se vean obligados a "juntarse" entre ellos para reunir las 500 monedas en provincias con escasa población. 

Y los mismos prosegures que mueven los billetes, se llevan las monedas, no cuesta mucho más dinero hacer la gestión de efectivo. 

Saludos

PD: dudo mucho que las monedas de 12 euros se acaben en el BDE, siguen estando bastante por debajo del spot. Solo son "rentables" para particulares que se ahorran el IVA, los inversores profesionales no tienen ese problema.


----------



## Fantasmón (2 Nov 2010)

Da Grappla dijo:


> Fantasmón, pusiste textualmente en tu comentario _Ante ello prefiero explicarles que he comprado hace unos dias, por ejemplo, 5 FF. de la ceca de Burdeos de 1831 en estado BC+, *con mas de un 35% de plata* por 11,80 € o 5 Bolivares de Venezuela en estado MBC+ por el mismo precio y con la misma plata._
> 
> A mí también me dejaste con el culo cambao porque lo que se da a entender es que tienen éso, más de un 35% de plata (que si fuera una cifra más alta, pues dirías más de un 80% o 90% o lo que sea). Si hubieras escrito un 35% más de plata que la del BdE lo hubiéramos entendido.



Vale, lo reconozco, quiza no me exprese bien. Si he llevado a confusiones, lo lamento.

Debi dejar claro que el 35% mas de plata se refiere al contenido en plata de la moneda del BdE.

En ocasiones puedo actuar pensando en que casi todo el foro sabe que las monedas tipo duro de la Union Monetaria Latina tienen ley de .900. Se ha escrito numerosas veces en algunos hilos, por eso lo daba por sobreentendido.

Pero habeis de reconocer que de ahi a preguntar por una moneda de ley .350 en Francia -como hizo Monster- hay un abismo.

Venga Monster, si te sientes agraviado, te pido disculpas.


----------



## Fantasmón (2 Nov 2010)

Gamu dijo:


> Con el ánimo de aportar algo de información a esta discusión de egos, intervendré sin intenciíon de crear polémica.
> 
> Es altamente probable que si usted va con 1000 monedas de 12 euros se las acepten sin dudar, o si va con 500. Pero le pongan mala cara si solo lleva 250 ¿porque? Pues porque la gente del banco de España solo acepta que los bancos les recambien estas monedas por billetes en bloques de 500 monedas, y lo hacen por provincias.
> 
> ...



Pues yo tengo muy claro que pronto se acabaran las monedas de 12 euros, independientemente de que cuesten mas de un 33% sobre el spot. Cuando se empiece a publicitar la venta de las de 20 € y la gente vaya al BdE a comprarla y le digan el cajero de turno:

- ¿Tiene monedas de plata?
- ¿Cual prefiere la de 12 euros o la de 20 euros?
- Pues no lo se, jefe. ¿Cual me recomienda? ¿Que moneda tiene mas plata?
- Hombre...plata tienen la misma.
- Pues deme 5 monedas de 12 euros...que total es para regalarselas a los nietos y como son pequeños, les da igual.

Es un tipico episodio de Lonchafinismo en el BdE.


----------



## Gamu (2 Nov 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Pues yo tengo muy claro que pronto se acabaran las monedas de 12 euros, independientemente de que cuesten mas de un 33% sobre el spot. Cuando se empiece a publicitar la venta de las de 20 € y la gente vaya al BdE a comprarla y le digan el cajero de turno:
> 
> - ¿Tiene monedas de plata?
> - ¿Cual prefiere la de 12 euros o la de 20 euros?
> ...



Sobreestima la inteligencia del español medio, la gente irá al BDE y preguntará por la moneda del mundial... importándoles un pimiento si tiene más o menos plata, o vale más o menos dinero.

Por desgracia, la argentofilia no es muy común en hispanistán... Y las tiradas de estas monedas son de MILLONES de ejemplares. Aunque cada inversor en plata comprara 2000 de estas monedas, todavía sobrarían muchas.


----------



## Fantasmón (2 Nov 2010)

Gamu dijo:


> Sobreestima la inteligencia del español medio, la gente irá al BDE y preguntará por la moneda del mundial... importándoles un pimiento si tiene más o menos plata, o vale más o menos dinero.
> 
> Por desgracia, la argentofilia no es muy común en hispanistán... Y las tiradas de estas monedas son de MILLONES de ejemplares. Aunque cada inversor en plata comprara 2000 de estas monedas, todavía sobrarían muchas.



Concedamonos el beneficio mutuo de la duda. Esperemos un tiempo y luego contrastemos la informacion.

Mi apuesta es que de 3 a 6 meses no sera posible adquirir dichas piezas de 12 euros en el BdE, ya que estaran agotadas.

Si la plata tuviera subidones, aun se venderian antes.

Claro...a no ser que el forero electric0 decida deshacerse de su inversion y cambiar las piezas por papelitos, si asi fuera, deberiamos ampliar el plazo en unas 2 o 3 semanas mas.


----------



## puntodecontrol (2 Nov 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Concedamonos el beneficio mutuo de la duda. Esperemos un tiempo y luego contrastemos la informacion.
> 
> Mi apuesta es que de 3 a 6 meses no sera posible adquirir dichas piezas de 12 euros en el BdE, ya que estaran agotadas.
> 
> ...



Subo su apuesta y digo que en 2 meses, es decir, pal 1-1-11, ya no se podran comprar las de 12 €, que estos gañanes del BDE les sale mas barato retirarlas y llevarlas a fundir para hacer las de 20 € que dejarlas en caja y "venderlas".


----------



## merche400 (2 Nov 2010)

Esta maña he ido al BDE y me he hecho con mis "primeras" 83 monedas.

No ha hecho falta DNi ni nada. 
83 unidades maximo por persona.

Por eso... es mejor personarse en el propio banco y pasar de la telefonista de turno.


Le he preguntado al chaval como iban las "ventas" y me ha comentado que, así, compras del maximo de monedas, serán como 6 ó 7 personas (incluidos una chica).

*TAMOS FICHADOSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



PD: Es decir.... 4 gatos. :´(


----------



## Fantasmón (2 Nov 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> Esta maña he ido al BDE y me he hecho con mis "primeras" 83 monedas.
> 
> No ha hecho falta DNi ni nada.
> 83 unidades maximo por persona.
> ...



Quiza mas importante que saber como van las ventas...yo le preguntaria como van las existencias, tanto de las de este año como las de años anteriores.

Pronto ya no quedaran monedas a la venta de 12 euros...lo tengo bastante claro.


----------



## merche400 (2 Nov 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Quiza mas importante que saber como van las ventas...yo le preguntaria como van las existencias, *tanto de las de este año como las de años anteriores.*
> Pronto ya no quedaran monedas a la venta de 12 euros...lo tengo bastante claro.



Mañana se lo pregunto....



De todas formas, me consta que por teléfono, en una de mis llamadas, me comentaron que "las que quisiera".

Entonces...deduzco que, a priori, deben de tener suficiente stock. Pero de todas formas, mañana o pasado lo confirmo.


----------



## electric0 (2 Nov 2010)

> Claro...a no ser que el forero electric0 decida deshacerse de su inversion y cambiar las piezas por papelitos, si asi fuera, deberiamos ampliar el plazo en unas 2 o 3 semanas mas.



El forero electric0 no va a cambiar sus monedas por papelitos de ningun tipo, puesto que como actualmente tienen el mismo valor que "los papelitos" (nadie da mas por ellas) pues las prefiero guardar asi, si algun dia alguien da mas de lo que me costaron ya hablaremos, pero prisas???? ninguna.

De momento lo que si que voy es a tantear el comprar ganalla de plata, ahora que se, quien me la compraria en horas (tres personas distintas, fabricantes de joyeria) y tambien se quien me la vende sin "dejar rastro"... de alguna manera tendre que "rellenar" los huecos de mi "escondrijo" jajajajajajajajajajaja, porque monedas no caben mas, jajajajajajajajajaja

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Fantasmón (2 Nov 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> El forero electric0 no va a cambiar sus monedas por papelitos de ningun tipo, puesto que como actualmente tienen el mismo valor que "los papelitos" (nadie da mas por ellas) pues las prefiero guardar asi, si algun dia alguien da mas de lo que me costaron ya hablaremos, pero prisas???? ninguna.
> 
> De momento lo que si que voy es a tantear el comprar ganalla de plata, ahora que se, quien me la compraria en horas (tres personas distintas, fabricantes de joyeria) y tambien se quien me la vende sin "dejar rastro"... de alguna manera tendre que "rellenar" los huecos de mi "escondrijo" jajajajajajajajajajaja, porque monedas no caben mas, jajajajajajajajajaja
> 
> Saludos cordiales.



A estos niveles del precio de la plata, si puede merecer la pena comprar granalla, ya que el riesgo es menor que con las monedas bullion de 2011, que estan saliendo demasiado caras.

Si puedes comprar granalla en "grano fino" mejor que en "grano grueso". 

Y puestos a pedir, si al mismo precio pudiera ser .9999 (generalmente por procedimientos electroliticos) mejor que .999, aunque en ocasiones, su presentacion es mas fea, depende de donde la compres.

Acuerdate de pedir los certificados o, por lo menos, la prueba de analisis de la ley y olvidate de pagar el IVA...asi te ahorras el 18%.

Suerte en tus compras. 

Saludos.


----------



## stigmesh (2 Nov 2010)

Los 5 francos de Luis Felipe sin corona de laurel los he visto a cientos venderse al peso de la plata en Francia. La mayoria tienen buen rostro del borbón pero las letras del centro del reverso gastadas.

El catalogo Krause world coins esta bien para saber pesos medidas o cantidades porque en precio solo controla de norteamerica, como buen catalogo USA. Por ejemplo de Francia valoran monedas a 1 o 2 dolares cuando su valor en su pais es de hasta 100 veces mas. Igual es porque son de aluminio, cuproniquel, oro-nórdico... Con las monedas escandinavas ocurre lo mismo.


----------



## Fantasmón (2 Nov 2010)

stigmesh dijo:


> Los 5 francos de Luis Felipe sin corona de laurel los he visto a cientos venderse al peso de la plata en Francia. La mayoria tienen buen rostro del borbón pero las letras del centro del reverso gastadas.
> 
> El catalogo Krause world coins esta bien para saber pesos medidas o cantidades porque en precio solo controla de norteamerica, como buen catalogo USA. Por ejemplo de Francia valoran monedas a 1 o 2 dolares cuando su valor en su pais es de hasta 100 veces mas. Igual es porque son de aluminio, cuproniquel, oro-nórdico... Con las monedas escandinavas ocurre lo mismo.



Es cierto lo que dices sobre los catalogos Krause World Coins. Ademas yo les he localizado bastantes errores sobre tiradas, leyes, etc. Por ejemplo, en la edicion 35 sobre monedas del siglo XX

- ESPAÑA. KM#797. Los paquillos: las tiradas no coinciden con los datos facilitados por la F.N.M.T, ya que salen menos piezas de las acuñadas, excepto en el año 1969, a las que otorga 1 millon de piezas, cuando la tirada estimada es de 9.000 monedas.

- PORTUGAL. KM#586. 10 escudos. Se le atribuye una ley .835 cuando en realidad es .680.

Y existen multitud de errores muy facilmente localizables.

Ciertamente, los valores de las monedas estan pensados para el mercado gringo, pero en el fondo esta serie de libros son la biblia del coleccionista, para quien no tiene acceso a la totalidad de catalogos nacionales.

Actualmente en Europa, aunque los precios del World Coin estan en dolares USA, se pasan directamente a euros, para compensar la subida de los metales y el desplome del dolar. Aun asi, muchos precios han de ser actualizados por lo bajos que estan.

En referencia a las monedas de Luis Felipe I no laureado, como bien dices, los anversos suelen estar bastante enteros y los reversos desgastados, mas las letras "FRANCS" que no las fechas de acuñacion...pero es lo que tiene comprar monedas de de casi 170 años por debajo del precio spot...que no se pueden pedir peras al olmo.

Los Luis Felipe laureados (a partir de 1831) suelen estar algo mejor. Las de las 2º Republica todavia mejor. Y las piezas del Segundo Imperio, con Napoleon III laureado, pueden adquirirse en muy buen estado a precio de peso de plata si se compran cecas como Estrasburgo o Paris a partir del año 1867. Las piezas de la Tercera Republica pueden llegar a comprarse a peso, o ligeramente superior, en estado MBC+/EBC-...eso si, comprandolas en lote, adquiriendo mejores y peores monedas.

Si algun dia tengo tiempo y ganas...intentare enviar foto de piezas adquiridas sin desviarme demasiado del precio spot de la plata.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Nov 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Supongo en que coincidiras conmigo que siempre es mejor comprar una pieza historica de casi 2 siglos a 0,52 € el gramo de plata fina, que es lo que yo he pagado, que no adquirir las piezas del BdE a 0,72 € el gramo de plata. Eso es una obviedad...y confio en que nadie que sepa de inversion en metales o en numismatica pueda cuestionar este razonamiento.



Cualquiera con dos dedos de frente puede cuestionar este "razonamiento".

El tiempo de los foreros vale. Y el tiempo que ahorran pudiendo cambiar las monedas de 12 euros *AUTOMÁTICAMENTE* en cualquier sucursal del BdE compensa ampliamente el mínimo plus que podrían sacarle a un profesional numismático. *ESTO ES EVIDENTE*.

El día que haya una tienda de numismática con precios de venta *Y DE RECOMPRA*, y no timen en las calidades, entonces podremos valorarlo de otra manera.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Nov 2010)

Da Grappla dijo:


> Fantasmón, pusiste textualmente en tu comentario _Ante ello prefiero explicarles que he comprado hace unos dias, por ejemplo, 5 FF. de la ceca de Burdeos de 1831 en estado BC+, *con mas de un 35% de plata* por 11,80 € o 5 Bolivares de Venezuela en estado MBC+ por el mismo precio y con la misma plata._
> 
> A mí también me dejaste con el culo cambao porque lo que se da a entender es que tienen éso, más de un 35% de plata (que si fuera una cifra más alta, pues dirías más de un 80% o 90% o lo que sea). Si hubieras escrito un 35% más de plata que la del BdE lo hubiéramos entendido.



Es que no se quiere enterar que estaba mal redactado y prestaba a la confusión, y luego suelta rollos infumables para justificarse. Típico del manipuladorcillo barato que es.


----------



## Fantasmón (3 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Es que no se quiere enterar que estaba mal redactado y prestaba a la confusión, y luego suelta rollos infumables para justificarse. Típico del manipuladorcillo barato que es.



Venga Monstruo, tranquilizate, que la vida es muy bonita.

Hoy por fin has aprendido la ley de las monedas American Gold Eagle. Aprender de monedas puede ser arduo...pero lo has de hacer si quieres dedicarte a la venta de las mismas. Venga, tontorron, si sabes que tengo toda la razon.

Es fantastico irse a dormir habiendo aprendido algo nuevo, ¿no?

Incluso Votin piensa de ti que eres un buen chico.

Y seguiremos en esta senda: mejor convivencia=mas conocimientos. Tu seras uno de los mayores beneficiados, puesto que de monedas eres de los que mas tiene que aprender.

Sueña con los angelitos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Nov 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Venga Monstruo, tranquilizate, que la vida es muy bonita.



Y usted también, duerma con los angelitos y sin pensar en los tochos que tiene sin vender que la vida es muy bonita. 

No se preocupe. El que su intelectualidad se reduzca a la numismática es fuente evidente de frustración y falta de autoestima, pero como usted bien dice la vida es muy bonita y debería poder vivir con ello. Aunque claro, cuando uno no sabe de economía y de finanzas, y de negocios, es normal que luego se estrelle en las burbujas inmobiliarias. Al menos debería de tener el decoro de no pasarse por aquí para dar consejos de inversión a los foreros. Su CV de pasapisero pillado no da muchas garantías...

Algún día nos tiene que explicar porque abandonó tan vilmente su antiguo nick TioGilito888. Ya no es el mismo. El anterior tenía más garra aunque fuese igualmente algo mariquita. :X

Venga, le dedico un reflote...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...rticipa-en-este-foro-prometo-hilo-mitico.html


----------



## Fantasmón (3 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Cualquiera con dos dedos de frente puede cuestionar este "razonamiento".
> 
> El tiempo de los foreros vale. Y el tiempo que ahorran pudiendo cambiar las monedas de 12 euros *AUTOMÁTICAMENTE* en cualquier sucursal del BdE compensa ampliamente el mínimo plus que podrían sacarle a un profesional numismático. *ESTO ES EVIDENTE*.
> 
> El día que haya una tienda de numismática con precios de venta *Y DE RECOMPRA*, y no timen en las calidades, entonces podremos valorarlo de otra manera.



Monster eres un monstruo de la demagogia.

Lo importante para ti es que los foreros nunca pisen una numismatica y asi no puedan cuestionar tus exiguos conocimientos sobre moneda ni tu limitadisimo inventario.

Las tiendas de numismatica en España estan concebidas para la venta de monedas, no para ser un mercado oficial de la compraventa de monedas de metales preciosos.

Si tu consideras que lo puedes hacer mejor, pues hazlo y todos te estaremos agradecidos. Joder, monta un mercado oficial, en vez de echar siempre mierda sobre los numismaticos. Eres muy cansino.

La mayoria de numismaticas de España son microempresas familiares que no tienen empleados y que subsisten a base de reducir costes. Conozco a muchisimos numismaticos profesionales españoles, y ninguno se ha hecho multimillonario vendiendo monedas, como mucho tienen unos stocks comprados a buen precio que si vendieran si valdria dinero...pero no lo podrian vender de una vez, sino muy poco a poco.

Y por cierto, si te timan en las numismaticas a ti, debe ser porque no entiendes demasiado. A mi no me timan, sencillamente hacemos negocios.

Venga, Monstruo, se bueno y portate bien.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Nov 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Monster eres un monstruo de la demagogia.
> 
> Lo importante para ti es que los foreros nunca pisen una numismatica y asi no puedan cuestionar tus exiguos conocimientos sobre moneda ni tu limitadisimo inventario.
> 
> ...




Usted lo que pretende es que la gente ahorre en numismática sin tener los conocimientos para ello. Eso sí es demagogia. Es simplemente un suicidio financiero. Para que un particular sin conocimientos previos pueda meterse en ese mundo hacen falta muchas horas de estudio, de catálogos, libros, y un seguimiento de subastas. Eso no es apropiado para ningún particular. El forero que más sabe de numismática (y no es usted...sorpresa, sorpresa,...¿Quien será?) piensa así también.

Entre los numis hay de todo, y los hay honestos con los que vale la pena tratar. Otra cosa es que la probabilidad de toparte con un trilero (y no pienso en nadie en particular...) sean anormalmente altas. Otra cosa también es que debido al escaso volumen los márgenes y los spreads de compra-venta sean gigantescos. Eso hace que en ningún caso pueda ser un tema de inversión para neófitos. Es lo mismo exactamente que la filatelia. En la numismática de verdad el valor del metal es puramente testimonial (sólo las piezas malas o comunes tienen precio dictado por el metal. Y en esas el precio en época de crisis es de derrumbe). El no-profesional debería de abordar la numismática como un hobby si le gusta, donde gastarse dinero. Pero en ningún caso como una inversión para "asegurar" sus ahorros. Lo que usted intenta vender es un engaño. El problema que tienen en los foros es que la verdad y el tiempo ponen a cada cual en su sitio. Cualquiera con dos dedos de frente se da cuenta que a un mismo precio y peso una moneda de 100 años debería valer más que una moderna, pero si no se puede venderla correctamente entonces no es preferible. Juegan con que la gente al comprar piensa en el precio de compra, pero no en la dificultad de la reventa. 

Por ejemplo, los eagles en tiendas americanas tienen un spread de compra venta de un 3% (ahora mismo $27,14-$26,35) y el precio está publicado online, y es para cualquier cantidad que pueda querer vender un particular:

1 oz American Silver Eagles | Buy Silver Online | APMEX.com

Ahora le desafío a poner un link donde ocurra lo mismo para una moneda con valor numismático. Me conformo con que encuentre un sólo ejemplo con un spread de menos del 15%. 

Usted lo que tiene que hacer es cortar el rollo y ofrecer más información y links que sustenten lo que dice. Que usted sepa donde vender bien los 5FF del siglo pasado le importa una mierda a los foreros si no dice ni dónde ni con qué precios. Lo que usted sabe perfectamente y no dice es que los profesionales del sector tienen un precio de compra-venta para los metidos en el mundillo y otro para los clientes de a pie. Por eso no puede dar nombres y direcciones de numismáticas, porque al verificarlo resultaría falso. Es usted el que no quiere que los foreros vayan a las tiendas y verifiquen de propia mano que lo que dice es falso. Yo les animo a hacerlo y a que encuentren alguna tienda española que ofrezca un spread de compra-venta en alguna moneda de menos del 15%. 

Lo que todo el mundo puede verificar cada día en los mercadillos es que los spreads que se estilan son de otro tipo. Recuerdo un día que pregunté a uno con un cartelillo de "Se compran monedas" que a cuanto compraban los pakillos. Respuesta a 3 euros, cuando los estaba vendiendo a 8. Sólo se trincaba 5 euros por moneda el gachó, un 166% de spread de compra-venta. Y eso lo puede comprobar cualquiera en cualquier mercadillo.

Pero todo esto lo sabe sobradamente. Por eso para sí mismo compra bullion internacional. Usted mismo no hace caso de los consejos que da, y en cambio sistemáticamente sigue los míos. Pero le interesa promover la numismática para poderle colocar su mercancía al neófito con un spread numismático indecente.


----------



## segundaresidencia (3 Nov 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Monster eres un monstruo de la demagogia.
> 
> Lo importante para ti es que los foreros nunca pisen una numismatica y asi no puedan cuestionar tus exiguos conocimientos sobre moneda ni tu limitadisimo inventario.
> 
> ...



esres un fenomeno fantasmon, pero creo yo que el sujeto con el que dialogas lo unico que quiere es llamar la atencion, porque asi se habla de el, no por conocimientos numismáticos,sino por lo cansino que es,pienso que si todos ignorasemos al mostruo y todos sus multinick estariamos mas agusto, el foro ganaria mucho, si le ignorasemos ganariamos todos, asi mientras el podria dedicarse mas tiempo y quien sabe si en vez de 60.000 podria ganar 120.000 euros en un dia ::

un cordial saludo


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Nov 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> esres un fenomeno fantasmon, pero creo yo que el sujeto con el que dialogas lo unico que quiere es llamar la atencion, porque asi se habla de el, no por conocimientos numismáticos,sino por lo cansino que es,pienso que si todos ignorasemos al mostruo y todos sus multinick estariamos mas agusto, el foro ganaria mucho, si le ignorasemos ganariamos todos, asi mientras el podria dedicarse mas tiempo y quien sabe si en vez de 60.000 podria ganar 120.000 euros en un dia ::
> 
> un cordial saludo



Tienes una opción en tu perfil con una lista de ignorados donde me puedes incluir. 

Es verdad, opino como tú que todo el mundo está deseando ignorarme y leer sólo tus valiosas aportaciones y las de TioGilipeto. ¿Por qué no os creáis un blog y fundáis el colectivo numis burbujista?

Si lo que quiero es "llamar la atención" entonces te debo mil gracias


----------



## segundaresidencia (3 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Tienes una opción en tu perfil con una lista de ignorados donde me puedes incluir.
> 
> Es verdad, opino como tú que todo el mundo está deseando ignorarme y leer sólo tus valiosas aportaciones y las de TioGilipeto. ¿Por qué no os creáis un blog y fundáis el colectivo numis burbujista?
> 
> Si lo que quiero es "llamar la atención" entonces te debo mil gracias



¿has visto los precios de femstore? no los has comentado,la verdad es que me extraña porque son realmente excelentes , me gustaria tu opinion sobre la tienda de femstore, tiene unos precios cojonudos
un cordial saludo


----------



## morgan (3 Nov 2010)

Me he leído solo un cacho de este hilo, y respecto a las monedas de 12 euros del bde. ¿No os estais flipando un poco?. Es que no lo acabo de ver.

Si no me he equivocado en los calculos, para que esas monedas tengan un valor en plata mayor que el facial, la cotización de la plata debe ser de al menos 22,4 euros la onza, y ahora mismo es 17,6. Vale que hace un año y algo eran 11 y pico, pero anda que no le queda todavía. 

Y después, por cada euro que suba la cotización de la plata por encima de esos 22.4, la moneda valdría 50 centimos más. Es decir, que si sube la cotización de la plata a 30 euros, cada moneda valdría 4 euros más. Si tienes 1000 monedas (casi 18 kilos de plata en casa), ganas unos 4000 euros. Y eso si duplica su valor actual, que es historicamente alto.

No acabo de verlo tan chollo.


----------



## VOTIN (3 Nov 2010)

morgan dijo:


> Me he leído solo un cacho de este hilo, y respecto a las monedas de 12 euros del bde. ¿No os estais flipando un poco?. Es que no lo acabo de ver.
> 
> Si no me he equivocado en los calculos, para que esas monedas tengan un valor en plata mayor que el facial, la cotización de la plata debe ser de al menos 22,4 euros la onza, y ahora mismo es 17,6. Vale que hace un año y algo eran 11 y pico, pero anda que no le queda todavía.
> 
> ...



17,6 *1,18=20,768
Da lo mismo tener papel que plata,no inviertes en nada ,solo te diviertes
Esas monedas son DINERO ,no INVERSION


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Nov 2010)

morgan dijo:


> Me he leído solo un cacho de este hilo, y respecto a las monedas de 12 euros del bde. ¿No os estais flipando un poco?. Es que no lo acabo de ver.
> 
> Si no me he equivocado en los calculos, para que esas monedas tengan un valor en plata mayor que el facial, la cotización de la plata debe ser de al menos 22,4 euros la onza, y ahora mismo es 17,6. Vale que hace un año y algo eran 11 y pico, pero anda que no le queda todavía.
> 
> ...




Las onzas de plata pura en Alemania ya están por encima de 20 euros. No hay tanta diferencia. 

Silber Investor | berblick ber Silber-News, Aktuelle Preise zu Silber-Mnzen und Silberbarren | Silber-Barren | Silber-Buch-Empfehlungen | Silber-Verkauf | Rohstoff-Fonds | ETF-Fonds | Rohstoff-Aktien


----------



## morgan (3 Nov 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> 17,6 *1,18=20,768
> Da lo mismo tener papel que plata,no inviertes en nada ,solo te diviertes
> Esas monedas son DINERO ,no INVERSION



No tiene importancia, pero por curiosidad, te digo como saco yo los 22,4.

Moneda de 12 euros del bde. 

Supongamos que está a 22,4 euros la onza como decía.

22.4 euros la onza * 18g/31,1g * 0,925 = 12 euros en valor en plata de esas monedas.

Yo saqué el 22,4 despejando la ecuación de antes.¿Estoy equivocado yo o es el calculo que has hecho tu? :. 

Lo de las monedas, lo decía por la discusión que traiais, que me parecía como si hablarais de una gran inversión y no lo entendía, la verdad. Yo esas en concreto, las pillo para colección. Todos los años, 5. Tengo desde las que sacaron por la conmemoración de la expo, del año 93 creo recordar (ya sé que la expo fué en el 92, me refiero a la moneda).

Monster, ¿a que te refieres con lo de Alemania a 20 euros?. Yo miraba la cotización de tu firma y veo que está a 17.5, y pensaba que era la cotización en Europa :.

Edito: Sorry, Votin. Te referías al IVA. No me había dado cuenta.


----------



## puntodecontrol (3 Nov 2010)

morgan dijo:


> No tiene importancia, pero por curiosidad, te digo como saco yo los 22,4.
> 
> Moneda de 12 euros del bde.
> 
> ...



te falta el IVA que aqui lleva la plata


----------



## morgan (3 Nov 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> te falta el IVA que aqui lleva la plata



Sí, me di cuenta después a lo que se refería Votin. Por eso edité al poco después. Muchas gracias .


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (3 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator se refiere a que una moneda de metal precioso, obviamente vale más que el metal del que está hecha. Hay un diseño, acuñación, distribución, etc Ese extra se llama _premium _y no solamente aplica para la compra, sino para la venta.

Por ejemplo, en Munters (referencia obligadísima para el mercado del metalófilo europeo) te venden un Krugerrand con un _premium_ del 3% sobre el _spot_ y te lo compran con un 0,5% sobre _spot_

Así que, en realidad, una moneda de 12€ con los costes que lleva de distribución, diseño y acuñación, está costando bastante al Estado, de ahí a que el BdE cese su fabricación.

Y como te dijeron antes, no es una inversión, es dinero fácilmente convertible moneda típica en cualquier sucursal del BdE... para tener en bancolchón mucho mejor que en papel.

Siempre hago alusión a los que guardaron duros de plata y comieron gracias a ello tras la guerra civil. Piensa en ello.


----------



## electric0 (3 Nov 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> A estos niveles del precio de la plata, si puede merecer la pena comprar granalla, ya que el riesgo es menor que con las monedas bullion de 2011, que estan saliendo demasiado caras.
> 
> Si puedes comprar granalla en "grano fino" mejor que en "grano grueso".
> 
> ...




Vamos por partes ( como dijo mi amigo jack el destripador )

Lo de grano fino o grano grueso, va a ser que no termino de entenderlo, o al menos a mi me da igual "el grano", un kilo de plata fina (como llaman aqui los plateros a la plata de 999.999 milesimas) es un kilo de plata, y no hay mas, este en el formato que este, ... a lo mejor a un platero no le da igual, posiblemente porque una funda antes que otra al trabajarla, o algo asi, pero yo no la voy a trabajar ni la voy a exibir, la voy a meter en su sitio y ahi se quedara durante el tiempo que sea preciso, hasta que considere su venta rentable o necesaria, asi que el formato el que haya, paso de complicarme la vida...

Lo de la ley me parece un tema similar al anterior, me da lo mismo 999.999 que 999.9999, vamos que no la voy a poner debajo de un microscopio electronico para localizar las impurezas.

Lo de los certificados e historias para no dormir quizas sea util en barcelona, pero aqui en cordoba, de cada 3 casas del casco antiguo 2 son platerias, asi que hay gente que desde lejos y con ver la bolsa de la granalla, saben hasta quien fue el que la cerro y el que la vendio, amen de que te hacen un "test de pureza" sobre la marcha y en segundos. (asi que los certificados y pagar por ellos aqui al menos esta fuera de lugar, ademas el metodo de compra elegido no va a permitir la estafa)

En cuanto al precio esta mañana me la ofrecian a 0.59 €/gramo, lo que hace un total de 590€/kilo.

------------------

En otro orden de cosas, las monedas de 12€ no son una inversion, se ha comentado "cienes y cienes" de veces, son un seguro, dejar de dar la murga con que si la inversion es mala y tal...... el que quiera invertir que no las compre coño¡¡ que tan dificil no es, 

Son un seguro con un doble valor, facial y metal, una forma de ahorro con la que pase lo que pase no se pierde el valor (al menos no todo), incluso quebrando el euro nos quedaria la plata,,,,,, PUNTO ,,, NO HAY MAS,,,


Saludos cordiales


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Nov 2010)

morgan dijo:


> No tiene importancia, pero por curiosidad, te digo como saco yo los 22,4.
> 
> Moneda de 12 euros del bde.
> 
> ...



En mi firma aparece la cotización del spot de la plata, que se calcula utilizando el mercado de futuros. Las monedas bullion internacionalmente reconocidas se venden con un overspot.

Lo que Votin se refería multiplicando por 1,18 es que si compras plata en España pagas un 18% de IVA. En Alemania si compras monedas es sólo un 7%.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Nov 2010)

Da Grappla dijo:


> Monsterspeculator se refiere a que una moneda de metal precioso, obviamente vale más que el metal del que está hecha. Hay un diseño, acuñación, distribución, etc Ese extra se llama _premium _y no solamente aplica para la compra, sino para la venta.
> 
> Por ejemplo, en Munters (referencia obligadísima para el mercado del metalófilo europeo) te venden un Krugerrand con un _premium_ del 3% sobre el _spot_ y te lo compran con un 0,5% sobre _spot_
> 
> ...



La moneda de 12 euros es poco más de 1/2 onza por lo que ya está más fraccionada.

El gasto de acuñación, transporte, distribución,etc también da cuenta del premium mayor de la plata respecto al oro. No cuesta mucho más acuñar una moneda de oro que de plata, este gasto es un peqeuño porcentaje del precio para el oro, no es así para la plata. Es de esperar que conforme el spot aumente, el premium baje. O al revés si el spot baja. Fantasmón, alias TioGilipeto, y segundaresidencia recuerdan perfectamente cuando el premium en los eagles era de $4...Son maestros en pillarse...



Da Grappla dijo:


> Siempre hago alusión a los que guardaron duros de plata y comieron gracias a ello tras la guerra civil. Piensa en ello.



Que gran verdad...Que poca memoria tenemos...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Nov 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Vamos por partes ( como dijo mi amigo jack el destripador )
> 
> Lo de grano fino o grano grueso, va a ser que no termino de entenderlo, o al menos a mi me da igual "el grano", un kilo de plata fina (como llaman aqui los plateros a la plata de 999.999 milesimas) es un kilo de plata, y no hay mas, este en el formato que este, ... a lo mejor a un platero no le da igual, posiblemente porque una funda antes que otra al trabajarla, o algo asi, pero yo no la voy a trabajar ni la voy a exibir, la voy a meter en su sitio y ahi se quedara durante el tiempo que sea preciso, hasta que considere su venta rentable o necesaria, asi que el formato el que haya, paso de complicarme la vida...
> 
> ...



Tendríamos que organizar una quedada en Granada y que electric0 nos dé un paseo... Hay mucho mercado de metal por allí. A ver si nos buscas a cuanto pagan la plata que hay que ir mirándolo para cuando queramos "fundir" las monedas de 12 euros.


----------



## electric0 (3 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Tendríamos que organizar una quedada en Granada y que electric0 nos dé un paseo... Hay mucho mercado de metal por allí. A ver si nos buscas a cuanto pagan la plata que hay que ir mirándolo para cuando queramos "fundir" las monedas de 12 euros.



Podeis quedar donde querais, en granada o en chiquitistan, jajajajajajajaja, pero en granada va a ser que no te voy a dar una vuelta, quizas en cordoba te invite a unas cañas o un cafe.....

En cuanto a fundir, aqui hay fundidores a espuertas, muchos de ellos, lamentablemente parados por la crisis, no es dificil encontrar a uno que te funda y lingotee plata, oro, o lo que sea, pero es una cosa que nunca hare con las monedas de 12€, llegado el dia las vendere o las cambiare en el banco, ¿¿¿¿que el comprador las fundira???? no seria de extrañar si el precio de la plata sigue subiendo, pero que lo haga el (por si acaso).

Al igual que si compro granalla, que funda otro, yo compro, guardo y ya el tiempo dira lo que hare, pero desde luego fundir, refinar, trabajar, lingotear, pasar por hileras, soldar, engastar, pulir y demas trabajos relacionados con el tema, pues como que no.

Saludos


----------



## asqueado (3 Nov 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Podeis quedar donde querais, en granada o en chiquitistan, jajajajajajajaja, pero en granada va a ser que no te voy a dar una vuelta, quizas en cordoba te invite a unas cañas o un cafe.....
> 
> En cuanto a fundir, aqui hay fundidores a espuertas, muchos de ellos, lamentablemente parados por la crisis, no es dificil encontrar a uno que te funda y lingotee plata, oro, o lo que sea, pero es una cosa que nunca hare con las monedas de 12€, llegado el dia las vendere o las cambiare en el banco, ¿¿¿¿que el comprador las fundira???? no seria de extrañar si el precio de la plata sigue subiendo, pero que lo haga el (por si acaso).
> 
> ...



No hace falta llevar ningun metal para que te lo fundan, lo puedes hacer tu mismo y no se entera ni el tato. Con un crisol de unos 12 cm de diametro y un candilon de dar recocho, una lingotera o chaponera, se hace uno los lingotes que quiera y a la medida que quiera.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Nov 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Podeis quedar donde querais, en granada o en chiquitistan, jajajajajajajaja, pero en granada va a ser que no te voy a dar una vuelta, quizas en cordoba te invite a unas cañas o un cafe.....
> 
> En cuanto a fundir, aqui hay fundidores a espuertas, muchos de ellos, lamentablemente parados por la crisis, no es dificil encontrar a uno que te funda y lingotee plata, oro, o lo que sea, pero es una cosa que nunca hare con las monedas de 12€, llegado el dia las vendere o las cambiare en el banco, ¿¿¿¿que el comprador las fundira???? no seria de extrañar si el precio de la plata sigue subiendo, pero que lo haga el (por si acaso).
> 
> ...



Perdón! Quería decir Córdoba! 

Venga, pues búscanos donde nos funden las cuberterías y nos hacen unos lingotillos majos y te nombramos representante fundidor del foro...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Nov 2010)

asqueado dijo:


> No hace falta llevar ningun metal para que te lo fundan, lo puedes hacer tu mismo y no se entera ni el tato. Con un crisol de unos 12 cm de diametro y un candilon de dar recocho, una lingotera o chaponera, se hace uno los lingotes que quiera y a la medida que quiera.



¿Donde se compra el "kit" de fundición? La verdad es que me parece que puede ser divertido hacer alguna "manualidad"... ¿Para refinarlo es mucho más complicado o sólo con la gravedad se consigue? (sin excesiva pureza me imagino). A ver si los que sabéis no sinstruís un poco sobre el tema. Yo queiro hacerme unas balas de plata...


----------



## Ulisses (3 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Donde se compra el "kit" de fundición? La verdad es que me parece que puede ser divertido hacer alguna "manualidad"... ¿Para refinarlo es mucho más complicado o sólo con la gravedad se consigue? (sin excesiva pureza me imagino). A ver si los que sabéis no sinstruís un poco sobre el tema. *Yo queiro hacerme unas balas de plata..*.



Te van a hacer falta, si quieres pasear tranquilo por la plaza mayor...Hay unos cuantos licántropos vededores de paquillos que te quieren partir el ojal.:XX::XX:


----------



## VOTIN (3 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Donde se compra el "kit" de fundición? La verdad es que me parece que puede ser divertido hacer alguna "manualidad"... ¿Para refinarlo es mucho más complicado o sólo con la gravedad se consigue? (sin excesiva pureza me imagino). A ver si los que sabéis no sinstruís un poco sobre el tema. Yo queiro hacerme unas balas de plata...



El secondhome sabe la pagina
tiene desde hornos electricos de 5kg portatiles que funden 1 kg( 1100 grados) hasta lo que quieras,crisoles,y todo tipo de herramientas
Esta muy interesante la pagina,desde luego que no sabia que te puedes montar un taller de joyeria de aficionado por cuatro duros

Yo como comprenderas no te lo puedo dar sin su permiso,pero si le comes un poco la polla seguro que te lo da,si en el fondo os quereis:X

PD
Fantasmon tambien lo sabe
Lo sabemos todos los niños del cole de burbuja menos tu::


----------



## El cid (3 Nov 2010)

¿El metal no puede saltar al fundir y quemarte un ojillo? ::


----------



## VOTIN (3 Nov 2010)

El cid dijo:


> ¿El metal no puede saltar al fundir y quemarte un ojillo? ::



No,es por induccion
limpio,sin gases
funcionan como las cocinas modernas


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Nov 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> El secondhome sabe la pagina
> tiene desde hornos electricos de 5kg portatiles que funden 1 kg( 1100 grados) hasta lo que quieras,crisoles,y todo tipo de herramientas
> Esta muy interesante la pagina,desde luego que no sabia que te puedes montar un taller de joyeria de aficionado por cuatro duros
> 
> ...



Sería fantástico que secondhome hiciese su primera aportación positiva al foro. Supongo que no es secreto de estado y ya nos lo dirá otro. Yo, de momento, no he tenido que fundir nada. Pero entiendo que ellos, al no poder colocar los sacos de pakillos, pues tuvieron que aprender de fundición...

Hombre, yo lo veo divertido el tema. ¿También hay máquinas de acuñación portátiles? En el museo de la Casa de la Moneda francesa tenían máquinas manuales antiguas que tenían muy buena pinta.


----------



## VOTIN (3 Nov 2010)

http://image.made-in-china.com/2f1j00ICltynsalSkv/15kw-High-Frequency-Induction-Heating-Machine.jpg





Funciona como una cafetera,
pones en medio de los anillos el metal y se funde por electromagnetismo
es como poner una taza de cafe
Product De******ion
GP-15KW High frequency welding machine 
Annealing machine 
High Frequency Induction Heating Equipment GP-15AB 
High- performance, energy, security, environmental protection. 
Hot forging. 
USE IGB power and unique control of the second generation of inverter technology.

Model GP-15AB(Single phase
Work power 180V-250V
Input current 35A
Output power 15KW
Fluctuating frequency 30-100KHz
Output current 200-1000A
The flow rate of cooling water 0.06-0.12MPa
Water temperature protection point 40C
Size Main:560*220*505mm
Part: 315*200*350mm
Weight Main: 20kg
Part: 15kg


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Nov 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> No,es por induccion
> limpio,sin gases
> funcionan como las cocinas modernas



Bueno, creo que platapillao lo intentó pero le salió una humareda de la mierda incrustada de los pakillos....

Por cierto, 

¡¡Platapillao desbaneo ya!!​


----------



## el_andorrano (3 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Donde se compra el "kit" de fundición? La verdad es que me parece que puede ser divertido hacer alguna "manualidad"... ¿Para refinarlo es mucho más complicado o sólo con la gravedad se consigue? (sin excesiva pureza me imagino). A ver si los que sabéis no sinstruís un poco sobre el tema. Yo queiro hacerme unas balas de plata...



Aqui podeis encontrar algo www.tecnijoy.net - Karbala Trade SL


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Nov 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> http://image.made-in-china.com/2f1j00ICltynsalSkv/15kw-High-Frequency-Induction-Heating-Machine.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Está tirada de precio: $1000-2000. Pero supongo que el transporte y la aduana te aumenta el coste.

15kw High Frequency Induction Heating Machine - China Annealing Machine,Heating Machine,Induction Machine in Metallic Processing Machinery


----------



## VOTIN (3 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Está tirada de precio: $1000-2000. Pero supongo que el transporte y la aduana te aumenta el coste.
> 
> 15kw High Frequency Induction Heating Machine - China Annealing Machine,Heating Machine,Induction Machine in Metallic Processing Machinery



Wholesale Annealing machine Product-Induction Annealing machine(15KW)

1368$ con portes,el IVA dices que sea sobre 300$ y listo ....y si la paran:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Nov 2010)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Aqui podeis encontrar algo www.tecnijoy.net - Karbala Trade SL



Gracias Andorrano. 

Se nota quienes son los foreros que aportan valor al foro, y los que aportan mierda.

(gracias a ti también Votin, en esta ocasión. Pero sin mariconeos...que te conocemos...)


----------



## El cid (3 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Está tirada de precio: $1000-2000. Pero supongo que el transporte y la aduana te aumenta el coste.



Joder la compramos a escote y yo pongo la mano de obra para el foro y el local.


----------



## VOTIN (3 Nov 2010)

Esa es ideal para fundir plata y cosas pequeñas,no VASOS NI PLATOS
MORRALLA varia


----------



## merche400 (3 Nov 2010)

Me parece que se os está yendo la pinza un poco.

Dentro de poco.... burbuja.mint


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Nov 2010)

El cid dijo:


> Joder la compramos a escote y yo pongo la mano de obra para el foro y el local.



Tomo nota...

Plan: Compramos cuberterías de plata, y las fundimos para acuñar latunes con  en el anverso ::

Espero que Klopez subvencione...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Nov 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Esa es ideal para fundir plata y cosas pequeñas,no VASOS NI PLATOS
> MORRALLA varia



Los cortas en cachitos y ya está.


----------



## VOTIN (4 Nov 2010)

el que quiera ver como funciona la maquina
que busque en youtube


----------



## asqueado (4 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Donde se compra el "kit" de fundición? La verdad es que me parece que puede ser divertido hacer alguna "manualidad"... ¿Para refinarlo es mucho más complicado o sólo con la gravedad se consigue? (sin excesiva pureza me imagino). A ver si los que sabéis no sinstruís un poco sobre el tema. Yo queiro hacerme unas balas de plata...



Yo te lo puedo proporcionar.
Voy a explicarme, lo mas barato para fundir es un crisol de 12 cm




, de diametro aproximadamente por ejemplo como este.
para mover el metal en en este crisol mientras que funder, este agitador




, los hay de cereamica y de grafico, los de ceramica son mas baratos y sirven igual,
Cuando empiezas a fundir, tienes que tener una polvos fundentes que ayudan la fundicion.
Luego para echar el metal tienes que tener bien lingoteras como estas




, que las tienes desde 3 a 6 canales con una longitud de 125 a un poco mas de 200 mm que cuando vacies el metal tienes que echarle un poco de aceite con el objeto de que no se peque, y puedes hacer el lingote como tu quieras, ya que a la altura que creas oportuno, le pones un carton y te sale a la medida que quieras.
O bien chaponeras como estas












, que tienen una capacidad desde 200grs a 2 kilos. La primera chaponera en esa sale solo lingote, en la segunda es mixta, que sale tanto lingotes, como lingotes redondos y la tercera figura si te das cuenta es la segunda figura que se le da la vuelta para hacer lingotes grandes. A las Chaponeras tambien tienes que echarle aceite cuando vacies el metal..
Ahora voy con el candilon, esta formado por un regulador especial de fuerza, que sirve para butano o propano, no sirve el regulador domestico, este regulador sirve para la bombona que solemos usar en nuestras casas.
Tambien sirve un regulador de campig, para las bombonas esas pequeñas que usan en los camping.
Luego tiene una goma, aproximadamente de 2 metros, flexible, con el objeto de que esta separada de la bombona, la cual esta cogida a una mango, que a su vez tiene un soporte donde se pone la boquilla. La boquilla es la pieza final por donde sale el butano o propano, existen 2 diferentes, una mas abierta que otra mas cerrada, donde recoge mejor el fuego.
Nunca te compres un horno de fundir, es muy caro, es parecido a unas cafeteras y es electrico, llega a una temperatura de 1100 grados, solo se puede usar crisoles de grafico ded 1 o 2 kilos que tambien valen caros, como estos





y eso generalmente se usa para fundir las limallas de oro del banco de trabajar, para otra cosa no, porque no es rentable.
La pureza de la fundicion que has efectuado, es la misma de la que tenia lo que has fundido, lo que si perderas es algunos gramos, pocos pero pierdes algo, a eso se le llama merma.
Aqui en Cordoba, existen varias clases de fundidores, por ejemplo, desde que te funden las escobillas, gamuzas,los recambios de las mesas de las pulidoras e incluso la tierra, donde sacan aun metal, para luego llevarlo a refirnar.
En la joyeria no se pierde nada, desde el agua donde se lavan las manos y va a un deposito asentandose, hasta unas regillas que se ponen en los talleres, para no pisar el suelo, luego para las vacaciones levantan las regillas y siempre hay metal abajo, donde lo funden y a veces tienen bastantes gramos de metal.
Bueno si teneis alguna pregunta mas, ya sabeis


----------



## Drinito (4 Nov 2010)

Bueno, al final gracias a los útiles consejos de los miembros del foro y a un amiguete interventor de una sucursal bancaria he pillado un par de bolsas para "bancolchón" sin dejar rastros ni DNI ni nada de nada. Confirmo que todavía hay existencias y que es posible conseguir monedas de 12 Euros sin problemas.











También el otro día estuve en la sucursal del BDE y pedí 200 monedas. Me las dieron al momento sin problema alguno y me hicieron cubrir un impreso con mis datos personales. No obstante nadie se molestó en comprobar si los datos que puse eran verdaderos o falsos, por lo que los datos me los inventé. )

Saludos y mil gracias a este foro y a todos los foreros que lo hacen posible. :Aplauso:


----------



## Fantasmón (4 Nov 2010)

asqueado dijo:


> Yo te lo puedo proporcionar.
> Voy a explicarme, lo mas barato para fundir es un crisol de 12 cm
> 
> 
> ...



Tu comentario es muy interesante y te felicito por el.

¿Pero podrias hablarnos de costes de la instrumentacion y los consumibles empleados?

¿Utilizas el borax para bajar el punto de fusion del metal?

Supongo que para cantidades importantes es bastante mas economico y rapido acudir a la fundicion industrial, ¿no lo crees asi?

Aun asi, para cantidades pequeñas de plata y para lingotear, no es mala opcion, ya que ultimamente las fundiciones se estan pasando bastante con las hechuras.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (4 Nov 2010)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Aqui podeis encontrar algo www.tecnijoy.net - Karbala Trade SL



¿Sería esto?

www.tecnijoy.net - Karbala Trade SL


----------



## asqueado (4 Nov 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Tu comentario es muy interesante y te felicito por el.
> 
> ¿Pero podrias hablarnos de costes de la instrumentacion y los consumibles empleados?
> 
> ...



Gracias Fantasmon
Bueno voy a intentar explicarme
El crisol de 12 cm aproximadamente vale 3,20
El agitador de ceramica 2,80
La lingotera de 125 mm de 3 canales 33,00
La chaponera de 200 grs 46,00
Hay quien le gusta la chaponera y otros la lingotera.
Borax en polvo o atinca 1 kgrs 4,50
esto se le echa para bajar el punto de fusion del metal o bien tambien existe unos polvos Fundente purificador, indistintamente a unos le gusta un producto y a otros otro.
el candilon





que esta formado por
el regulador libre de fuerza 12,40
o el regulador de camping 9,50, aqui saldra el butano conforme a la carga de la botella de campig
La empuñadura 29,40
Brazo 13,70
Boquilla 13,40
Goma de 2 metros 10,00
Si estamos fundiendo oro y para eleminar de impurezas el mismo, se le tiene que echar un producto que se llama purificador activo, porque el metal esta agrio y en la fundicion se ve que el color del oro se pone feo, e incluso luego para trabajar sirve para que no sea quebradizo.
Y ahora que estoy hablando del oro, sabian ustedes que existen en la joyeria varios colores del oro como
Oro amarillo
Oro rosa
Oro Paja
Oro Blanco
Oro Rojo 
Oro Verde
depende de la composicion de cada uno en plata, cobre o Paladio, asi es el color, si alguien esta interesado en el tanto por ciento de alguno de ellos, pues a preguntar.
A la pregunta que me haces sobre las fundiciones industriales, pues si algunos se pasan varios pueblos, ya estan comprando hornos grandes con crisoles de 4 y 5 kilos, donde ahi se echan desde las escobillas, gamuzas y tierra para fundir, y donde se usa el Borax, el Carbonato Sodico y el Nitrato potasico


----------



## asqueado (4 Nov 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> ¿Sería esto?
> 
> www.tecnijoy.net - Karbala Trade SL



Ese precio es una burrada para un horno de fundir de 1 kgr







este vale mucho mas barato sobre 550,00 y es extraordinario, particularmente no aconsejaria su compra a no ser para fundir limalla de oro, porque para plata ni lo pienses, los crisoles de grafito son caros y solo te sirven para 3 o 4 fundiciones tratandolos bien, ahora bien cada uno puede comprar lo que quiera.


----------



## el_andorrano (4 Nov 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> ¿Sería esto?
> 
> www.tecnijoy.net - Karbala Trade SL



Este es el horno electrico, pero tambien puedes encontrar todos los instrumentos que cita asqueado.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Nov 2010)

Gracias a los entendidos por los interesantes mensajes sobre fundición. 

Pregunta, pregunta,...¿Hay algún tutorial bueno para el que quiera iniciarse en la fundición como hobby?

Os animo a que abráis un hilo sobre el tema. Me parece de lo más interesante y seguro que interesará a muchos foreros.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Nov 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> en madrid existe una tienda maravillosa donde se encuentra de todo, ah¡¡¡ ¿que no lo sabe monster??? me extraña,la verdad :XX:



¿Y por qué debería saberlo? No me dedico a la fundición.

Supongo que debes de sentirte importante en algo sabiendo algo que yo no sé. Disfrútalo. Y no te compares a ningún listín telefónico o te sentirás muy frustrado. 

Por cierto...¿No te dan comisión por decir la tienda? ::


----------



## segundaresidencia (4 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Y por qué debería saberlo? No me dedico a la fundición.
> 
> Supongo que debes de sentirte importante en algo sabiendo algo que yo no sé. Disfrútalo. Y no te compares a ningún listín telefónico o te sentirás muy frustrado.
> 
> Por cierto...¿No te dan comisión por decir la tienda? ::



¿¿¿te inventas mis post??


----------



## Garrapatez (4 Nov 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> en madrid existe una tienda maravillosa donde se encuentra de todo, ah¡¡¡ ¿que no lo sabe monster??? me extraña,la verdad



Oiga, Vd. no hace falta que se moleste en escribir ni una línea para justificarse, dedíquese a lo que ha venido a hacer aquí de verdad: A borrar y censurar los tags que hablen de Vd.

Seguro que si pudiera también borraba los mensajes.

Al final el segunda se ha manifestado tal y como es, un dictadorzuelo de pacotilla con mostacho.


----------



## Garrapatez (4 Nov 2010)

segundaresidencia tu mismo te estás retratando al borrar los tags.

Ante la actitud infantil y cobarde de segundaresidencia edito los tags aquí como medida anti-censura.



> .2ª chupapollas borratags cagón, .60.000 pollas/dia, .mostermas bobo no hay, 60.000 pollas/dia, azafatomierda en salamanca, hijodeputa hijo de puta, los tornillos siempre suben, monster fracasado monetil, monster no se entera, monster=azafatomierda, no me toques la coleccion, plata = oro del pobre, ¿y cartuchos de plomo?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Nov 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> ¿¿¿te inventas mis post??



Lo has borrado rápido pero no suficientemente rápido. 

Tontín, ¿no sabes que hay forma de saberlo? 

Además Garrapatez también lo ha quoteado. Te has quedado con el culo al aire como siempre. ¡Te vas a resfriar!


----------



## segundaresidencia (4 Nov 2010)

podrias dejar de joder estos hilos que merecen la pena

un cordial saludo


----------



## Garrapatez (4 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Lo has borrado rápido pero no suficientemente rápido.
> 
> Tontín, ¿no sabes que hay forma de saberlo?



*
Vaya OWNED del segundaresidencia*, pillado con el carrito de los helados :XX::XX::XX:

1. El tío abre un hilo
2. Espera que Monster responda
3. Lo borra rapidamente
4. Escribe otro diciendo que Monster se ha inventado el post.

:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

*OWNED*

El tonto de él no se ha dado cuenta de que yo lo había quoteado por otro motivo (Ver mi anterior mensaje en este hilo)



> Cita:
> Iniciado por segundaresidencia Ver Mensaje
> en madrid existe una tienda maravillosa donde se encuentra de todo, ah¡¡¡ ¿que no lo sabe monster??? me extraña,la verdad



Se pilla antes al mentiroso que al cojo.

2ª estás perdiendo toda la credibilidad haciendo estas tonterías de los tags y ahora esto. Patético


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> segundaresidencia tu mismo te estás retratando al borrar los tags.
> 
> Ante la actitud infantil y cobarde de segundaresidencia edito los tags aquí como medida anti-censura.



También borra sus propios posts y nos acusa de "inventarlos". 

Vaya escoria está hecho 

Un tío mentiroso, sin cojones, sin dignidad, sin amor propio,... 

Como decía alguno en un tag genial "Segunda avergüenza a sus hijos" :XX:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Nov 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> podrias dejar de joder estos hilos que merecen la pena
> 
> un cordial saludo




Y tú de joder el foro . A ver si te piras que eres un matao y sólo aportas mierda.

Si no cambias voy a proponer que te baneen a ti y a tus tropecientos multinicks por demanda popular. Lo tuyo es de psiquiatra.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> *
> Vaya OWNED del segundaresidencia*, pillado con el carrito de los helados :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> 1. El tío abre un hilo
> ...




Calla, calla, que va a decir que eres multinick mio y te lo inventas todo. :XX:

Vaya pringaooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Nov 2010)

Tag: "secondhome secondedition"


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Nov 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> podrias dejar de joder estos hilos que merecen la pena
> 
> un cordial saludo



Te doy la razón. He abierto un hilo lúdico-festivo para recopilar todos tus owneds:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...estro-mono-de-feria-del-foro.html#post3429520

Vamos a acabar lanzándote cacahuetes...


----------



## segundaresidencia (4 Nov 2010)

me encanta borrar los tagggggggggg


----------



## Garrapatez (4 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Tag: "secondhome secondedition"



Como medida anti-censura vuelvo a editar los tags manipulados y borrados por segundaresidencia y los resalto para que no pasen inadvertidos.



> *.2ª chupapollas borratags cagón*, .60.000 pollas/dia, .mostermas bobo no hay, 60.000 pollas/dia, azafatomierda en salamanca, hijodeputa hijo de puta, los tornillos siempre suben, monster fracasado monetil, monster no se entera, monster=azafatomierda, no me toques la coleccion, *secondhome secondedition*, plata = oro del pobre, ¿y cartuchos de plomo?



Lo dicho, *segundaresidencia gracias por retratarte tal y como eres.* :rolleye:


----------



## madmax (4 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Pregunta, pregunta,...¿Hay algún tutorial bueno para el que quiera iniciarse en la fundición como hobby?



Yo mismo estoy ahora peleándome con la fundición. Pero desgraciadamente no me dedico a las monedas de oro, sino a las puntas de flecha y las espadas, por lo que creo que no hablamos de lo mismo. )


----------



## debianita (4 Nov 2010)

Coño! Perdonen la expresión. Hacia dias que no me pasaba por el hilo y me encuentro un howto de como montarse una fundición 

Muchas gracias Asqueado por compartir tus conocimientos


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Nov 2010)

madmax dijo:


> Yo mismo estoy ahora peleándome con la fundición. Pero desgraciadamente no me dedico a las monedas de oro, sino a las puntas de flecha y las espadas, por lo que creo que no hablamos de lo mismo. )



Le propongo abrir un hilo dedicado al tema para los que más saben nos puedan instruir. Me parece que puede ser de lo más entretenido.


----------



## asqueado (4 Nov 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Coño! Perdonen la expresión. Hacia dias que no me pasaba por el hilo y me encuentro un howto de como montarse una fundición
> 
> Muchas gracias Asqueado por compartir tus conocimientos



No hay de que, estoy a vuestra entera disposicion en lo que os pueda ayudar


----------



## luismarple (4 Nov 2010)

Cada día flipo mas con este hilo, se empezó hablando de las monedas de 12 euros y se va a terminar explicando como ponerse empastes de plata, como si lo viera.


----------



## LamaTibetano (4 Nov 2010)

De plata no, que se oxidan. ::


----------



## JAD (4 Nov 2010)

Bueno yo empecé a interesarme por el tema de la forja y me pareció complicado.

Como dispongo por otros motivos de un horno eléctrico (sube unos 1100 grados creo) y material de laboratorio miré lo de los lingotes. Pero una cosa es fundir metales y otra refinarlos. Para el refino hacen falta ácidos y elementos químicos y la cosa se complica un poco. No es por desilusionar a nadie, solo cuento mi experiencia. Bueno si alguien conoce un modo sencillo pues que lo cuente.

Pero si os hace ilusión fundir los paquillos en un lingote de ley 800 pues adelante.

¿Por cierto esos crisoles valen para cualquier metal? Digamos latón ¿Valen para un número ilimitado de veces o se deterioran rápido? 

Un saludo.


----------



## El cid (4 Nov 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> Cada día flipo mas con este hilo, se empezó hablando de las monedas de 12 euros y se va a terminar explicando como ponerse empastes de plata, como si lo viera.



No nos comprendes a los metaleros.

Esto tiene que ver con despues de comprar, diferentes maneras de como ... vender.


----------



## asqueado (4 Nov 2010)

JAD dijo:


> Bueno yo empecé a interesarme por el tema de la forja y me pareció complicado.
> 
> Como dispongo por otros motivos de un horno eléctrico (sube unos 1100 grados creo) y material de laboratorio miré lo de los lingotes. Pero una cosa es fundir metales y otra refinarlos. Para el refino hacen falta ácidos y elementos químicos y la cosa se complica un poco. No es por desilusionar a nadie, solo cuento mi experiencia. Bueno si alguien conoce un modo sencillo pues que lo cuente.
> 
> ...



Seguramente tendras un horno que tiene de crisol uno de grafito, puede de 1 kgrs o 2 kgrs, esos se deterioran bastante rapido, tienen entre 3 o 4 fundidas, generalmente se puede usar para todo, pero debido al costo de los crisoles de grafico se usa para el oro, no te compensan para otros metales.


----------



## JAD (4 Nov 2010)

Ok, gracias.
¿Pero hay algun o que dure digamos para siempre?Unas veces bronce o plomo o cobre o lo que sea. Todoterreno vamos, es por trastear.... El que yo dispongo está sin estrenar y trae solo una bandeja de metal.

Por cierto olvidé decirlo antes, ya no tengo los enlaces pero recuerdo que encontre algo de información buscando sobre orfebrería y joyería. La mayoría de lo que sale son cursos en venta pero rebuscando salen blog y páginas con información.

Un saludo.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Nov 2010)

El Kg de plata ya está a 595€. Cuando el Kg esté a 600 euros, las monedas de 12 euros contendrán 10 euros de plata.

¿Aún quedaban?


----------



## electric0 (4 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> El Kg de plata ya está a 595€. Cuando el Kg esté a 600 euros, las monedas de 12 euros contendrán 10 euros de plata.
> 
> ¿Aún quedaban?



El punto de equilibrio estaba en 720,72 creo recordar..... superado ampliamente ya por sempsa y su plata inversion, y ya mismo por su formato "bruto" tambien.

Saludos.


----------



## puntodecontrol (5 Nov 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> El punto de equilibrio estaba en 720,72 creo recordar..... superado ampliamente ya por sempsa y su plata inversion, y ya mismo por su formato "bruto" tambien.
> 
> Saludos.



Exacto, en sempsa 776 € el kilo lo que nos da 0,776 el gramo

16,65 gr x 0,776 = 12,92 € en vez de los 12 que vale. Eso si, segun sempsa, aunque ya casi casi vale lo mismo con el IVA al 18%.

Nos vamos a cagar como baje el euro, pues entonces ya superara por mucho y sin iva lo que vale.


----------



## puntodecontrol (5 Nov 2010)

Voy calentando el horno pa fundir al pobre "JuanCar"....


----------



## asqueado (5 Nov 2010)

JAD dijo:


> Ok, gracias.
> ¿Pero hay algun o que dure digamos para siempre?Unas veces bronce o plomo o cobre o lo que sea. Todoterreno vamos, es por trastear.... El que yo dispongo está sin estrenar y trae solo una bandeja de metal.
> 
> Por cierto olvidé decirlo antes, ya no tengo los enlaces pero recuerdo que encontre algo de información buscando sobre orfebrería y joyería. La mayoría de lo que sale son cursos en venta pero rebuscando salen blog y páginas con información.
> ...



No, no existe, te imaginas que algunas cosas fueran imperdurables:XX:


----------



## luismarple (5 Nov 2010)

asqueado dijo:


> No, no existe, te imaginas que algunas cosas fueran imperdurables:XX:



Pues no, no me lo imagino porque según la RAE "imperdurable no está en el diccionario".

Así que si nos explicas lo que quiere decir a lo mejor nos lo imaginamos....



De mayor quiero ser taliván hortográfico!!


----------



## puntodecontrol (5 Nov 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> Pues no, no me lo imagino porque según la RAE "imperdurable no está en el diccionario".
> 
> Así que si nos explicas lo que quiere decir a lo mejor nos lo imaginamos....
> 
> ...



Se refiere a imperecederas ;-) Vamos, como el oro XDDDD


----------



## kaxkamel (5 Nov 2010)

*re*

o sea... que empiezan a ser interesantes las monedicas?
o sigue siendo mejor pillar maples/soberanos/etc? Lo digo para alguien que no se pasea frecuentemente por las europas... que lo de vender a precio decente no lo acaba de ver claro y que...

Mi intención era pillar físico a mediados de septiembre... pero entre pitos y flautas se me retrasó la cosa hasta octubre... y luego me pilló el subidón y entre que no me decido... se pasa el arroz.

monster? Ilumínanos (no es coña)


----------



## asqueado (5 Nov 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> Pues no, no me lo imagino porque según la RAE "imperdurable no está en el diccionario".
> 
> Así que si nos explicas lo que quiere decir a lo mejor nos lo imaginamos....
> 
> ...



http://www.diclib.com/***-bin/d1*****?l=es&base=signum&page=showid&id=25917

Diccionario de Antónimos: de imperdurable ::: permanente permanente perpetuo


----------



## luismarple (5 Nov 2010)

asqueado dijo:


> http://www.diclib.com/***-bin/d1*****?l=es&base=signum&page=showid&id=25917
> 
> Diccionario de Antónimos: de imperdurable ::: permanente permanente perpetuo





A mí póngame enlaces a páginas serias donde saben de lo que hablan, como la RAE. No me ponga páginas de sinónimos y antónimos que para ilustrar lo que significan esas dos palabras ponen una cara sonriente y otra triste.

Por ejemplo:

Diccionario de la lengua española - Vigésima segunda edición


----------



## asqueado (5 Nov 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> A mí póngame enlaces a páginas serias donde saben de lo que hablan, como la RAE. No me ponga páginas de sinónimos y antónimos que para ilustrar lo que significan esas dos palabras ponen una cara sonriente y otra triste.
> 
> Por ejemplo:
> 
> Diccionario de la lengua española - Vigésima segunda edición



Bueno acepto pulpo como animal de compañia:bla:


----------



## electric0 (5 Nov 2010)

Bueno, pues ya esta hecho... el tiempo me dira si estoy en lo cierto o no....

Acabo de comprar 5 kilos de ganalla a 610 eurapios el kilo.....(para rellenar el escondrijo por los rincones, jajajajajajaajaj) 

Lo mas sorprendente es que el amigo platero a traves del cual he entrado en contacto con el vendedor, que habitualmente tambien le compra plata para trabajarla, eso si, ha comprado asi como 70 kilos del tiron.....

Esta el mercado revuelto, y ya se sabe,,,,,, en rio revuelto...........

Saludos.


----------



## puntodecontrol (5 Nov 2010)

Hoy que he pasado por mi ciudad (Bilbao) he pillado unas cuentas mas de 12 €....
MOLA porque le he dicho si tenian de otros años y no solo del 2010, y me ha dado una hoja con TODO el stock de TODOS los años que tenia.

A bote pronto y sumando todos los años, apenas tenian unas 200 monedas quitando las que me he llevado.

Por cierto, que se presenta la forera que estaba al lao mio que tb se ha llevado como unas 20-30 monedas... xD


----------



## Vedast_borrado (5 Nov 2010)

kaxkamel dijo:


> o sea... que empiezan a ser interesantes las monedicas?
> o sigue siendo mejor pillar maples/soberanos/etc? Lo digo para alguien que no se pasea frecuentemente por las europas... que lo de vender a precio decente no lo acaba de ver claro y que...
> 
> Mi intención era pillar físico a mediados de septiembre... pero entre pitos y flautas se me retrasó la cosa hasta octubre... y luego me pilló el subidón y entre que no me decido... se pasa el arroz.
> ...



Yo no esperaría más, está aguantando el precio en euros porque el dólar sigue bajando, pero en dólares ha estado subiendo la tira últimamente.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (5 Nov 2010)

kaxkamel dijo:


> o sea... que empiezan a ser interesantes las monedicas?
> o sigue siendo mejor pillar maples/soberanos/etc? Lo digo para alguien que no se pasea frecuentemente por las europas... que lo de vender a precio decente no lo acaba de ver claro y que...
> 
> Mi intención era pillar físico a mediados de septiembre... pero entre pitos y flautas se me retrasó la cosa hasta octubre... y luego me pilló el subidón y entre que no me decido... se pasa el arroz.
> ...



A los precios actuales, sólo por la plata, son interesantes las monedas de 12 euros. Ahora mismo (joder, vaya subida ahora mismo) veo la plata en 18,88 (bonita cotización, luego en plata valen 10,10 euros. Si añadímos el 18% de IVA,nos lleva a 11,92 euros. El sobrespot que pagamos es de 18,8%.

Comparemos con el bullion internacional en Alemania. Las onzas están por encima de 21 euros, el sobre spot es superior a 11,70%.

Teniendo en cuenta que las puedes vender al mismo precio que las compras...

ME PARECEN MUCHO MÁS INTERESANTES AHORA MISMO.

Os permiten invertir en plata sin ningún riesgo de pérdida y todo el potencial de subida. Chollos así se encuentran raramente!!


Sin embargo...Tened en cuenta que como la plata continúe subiendo, las monedas de 12 euros van a ser más difíciles de vender a buen precio que las onzas internacionales.


Nota....en referencia a los acérrimos detractores de las monedas de 12 euros. Algunos foreros que habían acumulado bullion internacional para venderlo cuando el spot subiese a los niveles actuales, han sido enculados por el BdE mientras tengan monedas de 12 euros (no durará mucho por suerte para ellos).


Edito: En lo que escribía el post ya ha sobrepasado los 19 euracos. Con IVA, las monedas de 12 euros ya son más baratas que la plata!


----------



## Telecomunista (5 Nov 2010)

asqueado dijo:


> Yo te lo puedo proporcionar.
> Voy a explicarme, lo mas barato para fundir es un crisol de 12 cm
> 
> 
> ...



Con una lente fresnel del suficiente tamaño fundes plata, oro y lo que te ponga por delante. Son relativamente baratas.

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/B1onizF3Lg0?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/B1onizF3Lg0?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hSASTB53ffk?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hSASTB53ffk?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Vedast_borrado (5 Nov 2010)

Telecomunista dijo:


> Con una lente fresnel del suficiente tamaño fundes plata, oro y lo que te ponga por delante. Son relativamente baratas.
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/B1onizF3Lg0?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/B1onizF3Lg0?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hSASTB53ffk?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hSASTB53ffk?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



No parece muy preciso, pero para el Madmax no estaría mal, si encima sirve para hacer comida.


----------



## asqueado (5 Nov 2010)

Telecomunista dijo:


> Con una lente fresnel del suficiente tamaño fundes plata, oro y lo que te ponga por delante. Son relativamente baratas.
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/B1onizF3Lg0?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/B1onizF3Lg0?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hSASTB53ffk?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hSASTB53ffk?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



Muy ilustrativos los videos, pero creo en mi modesta opinion, no lo veo muy eficaz y seguro para fundir plata y oro, porque eso requiere un proceso. Con eso no digo que no se pueda hacer, ojo, yo tengo una experiencia de una lupa grande de las que usan los engastadores o los dermatologos por ejemplo para ver los problemas de la piel, en una ocasion se coloco una en una mala posicion y en el momento que entro la luz solar por el cristal de un escaparate, fundio y estropeo varios articulos, nos dimos cuenta por el olor a quemado.


----------



## Telecomunista (5 Nov 2010)

asqueado dijo:


> Muy ilustrativos los videos, pero creo en mi modesta opinion, no lo veo muy eficaz y seguro para fundir plata y oro, porque eso requiere un proceso. Con eso no digo que no se pueda hacer, ojo, yo tengo una experiencia de una lupa grande de las que usan los engastadores o los dermatologos por ejemplo para ver los problemas de la piel, en una ocasion se coloco una en una mala posicion y en el momento que entro la luz solar por el cristal de un escaparate, fundio y estropeo varios articulos, nos dimos cuenta por el olor a quemado.



Seguramente, pero es más barato y sostenible, jeje. Además que si te lo montas bien con un crisol y tal lo único que cambia es la fuente de energía y que la temperatura se alcanza mucho más rápido, aunque como no haga sol vas listo.

Según tengo leido hay gente que la usa precisamente para fundir oro y otros metales.


----------



## asqueado (5 Nov 2010)

Telecomunista dijo:


> Seguramente, pero es más barato y sostenible, jeje. Además que si te lo montas bien con un crisol y tal lo único que cambia es la fuente de energía y que la temperatura se alcanza mucho más rápido, aunque como no haga sol vas listo.
> 
> Según tengo leido hay gente que la usa precisamente para fundir oro y otros metales.



No se, no se, tu has visto en alguna ocasion una fundicion de oro o plata, se necesita un proceso, como echar por ejemplo borax o fundente purificador, para bajar el punto de fusion, y que le de el mismo calor por igual, en un horno electrico en el crisol de grafico empieza poco a poco a calentarse, mientras vas echando los polvos, igual que con el candilon de dar recocho, que va fundiendo poco a poco, por eso te vuelvo a repetir, que como fundir cualquier elemento podra hacerse, pero no con las garantias optimas para ello


----------



## electric0 (5 Nov 2010)

Telecomunista dijo:


> Seguramente, pero es más barato y sostenible, jeje. Además que si te lo montas bien con un crisol y tal lo único que cambia es la fuente de energía y que la temperatura se alcanza mucho más rápido, aunque como no haga sol vas listo.
> 
> Según tengo leido hay gente que la usa precisamente para fundir oro y otros metales.



Como curiosidad fabuloso, como utilidad limitada tirando a nula...

En la fusion no entra solo calor y ya esta, son mas factores los que determinan un buen proceso, quimicos añadidos, desoxidantes, etc... etc...
aparte de que ya me dira ud como regula el calor que proporciona la lente ¿y si se nubla? ¿y si no hay suficiente sol para alcanzar la temperatura? ¿y si se levanta aire y ensucia el crisol con arena? ...... dejese de inventos del tebeo, si la mayor parte de los que se dedican a fundir 99,99 % usan el fuego de toda la vida, en un ambiente mas o menos controlado por algo sera ¿o acaso nadie lo ha intentado antes con una lente fresnel? pues seguro que si, pero no debe ser muy buen metodo cuando nadie lo usa.

------

en otro orden de cosas.. 828,24 €/k en la pagina que usabamos ultimamente de referencia Cotizaciones de Metales Preciosos si, la de sempsa..... que ya sabemos que venden caro y todas esas cosas....
pero el dia 3 de mayo marco un maximo de 514.64 €/k ..... no esta mal la subida no?? 

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (5 Nov 2010)

Para el uso de un particular el fundir con una lupa no deja de ser una curiosidad me parece a mi. Sin embargo si existen hornos solares que funcionan sobre el mismo principio. Aquí tenéis uno de los más grandes del Mundo que se encuentra en los Pirineos franceses:


----------



## Telecomunista (5 Nov 2010)

asqueado dijo:


> No se, no se, tu has visto en alguna ocasion una fundicion de oro o plata, se necesita un proceso, como echar por ejemplo borax o fundente purificador, para bajar el punto de fusion, y que le de el mismo calor por igual, en un horno electrico en el crisol de grafico empieza poco a poco a calentarse, mientras vas echando los polvos, igual que con el candilon de dar recocho, que va fundiendo poco a poco, por eso te vuelvo a repetir, que como fundir cualquier elemento podra hacerse, pero no con las garantias optimas para ello



Hombre, para conseguir algo con pureza sin duda, a no ser que se monte algo precisamente diseñado por profesionales, lo que no está al alcance de algo hecho caseramente.

Pero vamos que para dejarlo en estado líquido (superando la temperatura de fusión del metal en cuestión) y luego echarlo en un molde debería servir.

Aquí le echó una sustancia negra encima para acelerar el proceso, pero no es imprescindible.
<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GcL7s9aX494?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GcL7s9aX494?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## asqueado (5 Nov 2010)

Telecomunista dijo:


> Hombre, para conseguir algo con pureza sin duda, a no ser que se monte algo precisamente diseñado por profesionales, lo que no está al alcance de algo hecho caseramente.
> 
> Pero vamos que para dejarlo en estado líquido (superando la temperatura de fusión del metal en cuestión) y luego echarlo en un molde debería servir.
> 
> ...



Lo siento, pero no me convence, yo no lo haria de esta forma, sabes lo agrio que se pondria el metal, has visto el derrame final de lo que que estan fundiendo, ¿ y como lo echarias en un molde? en fin sobre gustos no hay nada escrito


----------



## Telecomunista (6 Nov 2010)

asqueado dijo:


> Lo siento, pero no me convence, yo no lo haria de esta forma, sabes lo agrio que se pondria el metal, has visto el derrame final de lo que que estan fundiendo, ¿ y como lo echarias en un molde? en fin sobre gustos no hay nada escrito



No pretendo convencerte. Lo puse por curiosidad.

El ejemplo del vídeo evidentemente no sería algo profesional es solo para demostrar lo fácil que funde el metal de esa forma. Pero fijate lo brillante y aparentemente bien que quedó la parte que se desparramó. La otra parte no la tengas en cuenta porque tiene la mierda negra esa que le echó para que absorbiera más rápido la radición y que enguarró el metal.

¿Por qué no podrías fundir directamente eso en un crisol y luego verterlo donde quieras? 

Te lo pregunto por curiosidad y por aprender, si controlas del tema, que parece que sí.


----------



## puntodecontrol (6 Nov 2010)

Bueno, volviendo al tema del HILO.....

COMPRAD MONEDAS que hoy por hoy, ya vale mas la plata de la moneda que el valor facil (con el IVA eso si)

El lunes yo mismo vuelvo a por mas....


----------



## Telecomunista (6 Nov 2010)

El lunes voy a la caja a por las 50 que les quedaban (me lo dijeron por teléfono), y me dijeron que si quería encargar más no había problema.

A la banca privada ni agua.


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (6 Nov 2010)

Telecomunista dijo:


> El lunes voy a la caja a por las 50 que les quedaban (me lo dijeron por teléfono), y me dijeron que si quería encargar más no había problema.
> 
> A la banca privada ni agua.



No seas cerril, copón. La banca privada no gana NADA dándote las monedas y además les haces trabajar.


----------



## segundaresidencia (6 Nov 2010)

asqueado dijo:


> Lo siento, pero no me convence, yo no lo haria de esta forma, sabes lo agrio que se pondria el metal, has visto el derrame final de lo que que estan fundiendo, ¿ y como lo echarias en un molde? en fin sobre gustos no hay nada escrito



yo pienso que para la superficie de la lente <1m2 es imposible que el sol pueda irradiar tanta energia como para derretir ese metal,por mucho que lo concentre,si con una fresnel asi puedes derretir metal ,apaga y vamonos.

pd conoceis donde se venden fresnel a buen precio??? es para unos planos de cocina solar que tengo y parece curioso y real


----------



## asqueado (6 Nov 2010)

Telecomunista dijo:


> No pretendo convencerte. Lo puse por curiosidad.
> 
> El ejemplo del vídeo evidentemente no sería algo profesional es solo para demostrar lo fácil que funde el metal de esa forma. Pero fijate lo brillante y aparentemente bien que quedó la parte que se desparramó. La otra parte no la tengas en cuenta porque tiene la mierda negra esa que le echó para que absorbiera más rápido la radición y que enguarró el metal.
> 
> ...



Como curiosidad vale. Te pregunte anteriormente si habias visto alguna vez fundir metales de oro y plata, porque asi hubieras comprobado la brillanted del metal cuando se esta fundiendo.
Monsterpeculator ha puesto una interesante foto de placas solares que aprovechan la energia solar para hornos, como podria ser para otros menesteres, asi es posible todo el proceso, pero ten en cuenta que a nivel casero lo veo improbable.

Ahora con el objeto de ayudar a todos vosotros, os voy a poner dos fotos, con el objeto de que me digais cual es la diferencia de una a otra, me gustaria que cuanta mas participacion hubiera mejor










gracias


----------



## Monsterspeculator (6 Nov 2010)

asqueado dijo:


> Ahora con el objeto de ayudar a todos vosotros, os voy a poner dos fotos, con el objeto de que me digais cual es la diferencia de una a otra, me gustaria que cuanta mas participacion hubiera mejor
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Desde la ignorancia te respondo, aunque no estoy seguro de la pregunta. Una de las fotos es granalla y la otra metal enfriado en su contenedor. Tengo entendido que para hacer la granalla se vierte el metal fundido en una superficie con agua que produce el enfríamiento rápido y por rodamiento se crean así las bolitas de granalla. ¿Es así?


----------



## VOTIN (6 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Desde la ignorancia te respondo, aunque no estoy seguro de la pregunta. Una de las fotos es granalla y la otra metal enfriado en su contenedor. Tengo entendido que para hacer la granalla se vierte el metal fundido en una superficie con agua que produce el enfríamiento rápido y por rodamiento se crean así las bolitas de granalla. ¿Es así?



Si,en youtube tienes videos de como se hace


----------



## asqueado (6 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Desde la ignorancia te respondo, aunque no estoy seguro de la pregunta. Una de las fotos es granalla y la otra metal enfriado en su contenedor. Tengo entendido que para hacer la granalla se vierte el metal fundido en una superficie con agua que produce el enfríamiento rápido y por rodamiento se crean así las bolitas de granalla. ¿Es así?



Correcto Monster, tu no eres ignorante, me podias decir por favor cual es el metal


----------



## Ulisses (6 Nov 2010)

asqueado dijo:


> Como curiosidad vale. Te pregunte anteriormente si habias visto alguna vez fundir metales de oro y plata, porque asi hubieras comprobado la brillanted del metal cuando se esta fundiendo.
> Monsterpeculator ha puesto una interesante foto de placas solares que aprovechan la energia solar para hornos, como podria ser para otros menesteres, asi es posible todo el proceso, pero ten en cuenta que a nivel casero lo veo improbable.
> 
> Ahora con el objeto de ayudar a todos vosotros, os voy a poner dos fotos, con el objeto de que me digais cual es la diferencia de una a otra, me gustaria que cuanta mas participacion hubiera mejor
> ...



No sé absolutamente nada de fundido de metales preciosos. En una ocasióbn pregunté cómo se fabricaban los perdigones de los cartuchos de caza para que siempre tuvisen el mismo diámetro y la respuesta era simple: 

Se funde el plomo y tras pasar por un dosificador se dejan caer por gravedad desde una determinada altura. Por el aire se van enfriando y, a la vez, cogiendo una forma esférica perfecta; para acabar cayendo a un recipiente que contiene un líquido cualquiera y que evita su deformación por el impacto.


----------



## segundaresidencia (6 Nov 2010)

asqueado dijo:


> Ahora con el objeto de ayudar a todos vosotros, os voy a poner dos fotos, con el objeto de que me digais cual es la diferencia de una a otra, me gustaria que cuanta mas participacion hubiera mejor
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yo no tengo ni PI de que metal es, es mas si tuviese que decir algo ,diria que es una tortilla a la francesa como las que preparan en la cafeteria del hospital la paz, en madird (buenisimos los bocatas de esa cafeteria)
pongo esto por participar , ojo :rolleye:
un cordial saludo asquedao


----------



## asqueado (6 Nov 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> No sé absolutamente nada de fundido de metales preciosos. En una ocasióbn pregunté cómo se fabricaban los perdigones de los cartuchos de caza para que siempre tuvisen el mismo diámetro y la respuesta era simple:
> 
> Se funde el plomo y tras pasar por un dosificador se dejan caer por gravedad desde una determinada altura. Por el aire se van enfriando y, a la vez, cogiendo una forma esférica perfecta; para acabar cayendo a un recipiente que contiene un líquido cualquiera y que evita su deformación por el impacto.



Ulises, es el mismo procedimiento que con el resto de los metales, pero quisiera preguntarte que me dijeras por favor de las fotografias que pongo de que metal se trata, mi objetivo,intento ayudaros
gracias


----------



## segundaresidencia (6 Nov 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Si,en youtube tienes videos de como se hace



correcto amigo votin, mira uno como mola

un saludo

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_aZYMqgXFy4?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_aZYMqgXFy4?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Ulisses (6 Nov 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> yo no tengo ni PI de que metal es, es mas si tuviese que decir algo ,diria que es una tortilla a la francesa como las que preparan en la cafeteria del hospital la paz, en madird (buenisimos los bocatas de esa cafeteria)
> pongo esto por participar , ojo :rolleye:
> un cordial saludo asquedao



Pues estuve una vez en esa cafetería pero tenía que ir a la ciudad deportiva (cuando existía) y no me dio tiempo. Por cierto, segunda ¿tu eres merengue o colchonero? Aunque no seas futbolero, hacía dónde se inclina tu corazoncito? Ojo con la respuesta...que si fallas jamás volveré a ofrecerte hacer negocios juntos.


----------



## segundaresidencia (6 Nov 2010)

asqueado dijo:


> Ulises, es el mismo procedimiento que con el resto de los metales, pero quisiera preguntarte que me dijeras por favor de las fotografias que pongo de que metal se trata, mi objetivo,intento ayudaros
> gracias



en el video que agabo de poner ,la plata sale blanca, supongo que eso es amarillo,podria ser oro ,pero estoy convencido que hay truco ,:rolleye: asqueado


----------



## asqueado (6 Nov 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> yo no tengo ni PI de que metal es, es mas si tuviese que decir algo ,diria que es una tortilla a la francesa como las que preparan en la cafeteria del hospital la paz, en madird (buenisimos los bocatas de esa cafeteria)
> pongo esto por participar , ojo :rolleye:
> un cordial saludo asquedao



:XX::XX::XX:, gracias segundaresidencia, no me digas que no tienes ni PI, que tu eres una persona inteligente, como muchos que estais en este foro, 
mi objetivo es ayudar a todos aquellos que empiezan o tienen dudas.


----------



## segundaresidencia (6 Nov 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Pues estuve una vez en esa cafetería pero tenía que ir a la ciudad deportiva (cuando existía) y no me dio tiempo. Por cierto, segunda ¿tu eres merengue o colchonero? Aunque no seas futbolero, hacía dónde se inclina tu corazoncito? Ojo con la respuesta...que si fallas jamás volveré a ofrecerte hacer negocios juntos.



el problema de esa cafeteria era aparcar cuando estaba la ciudad deportiva, el unico sitio para aparcar era en la zona donde cargaban a los finados las funerarias, un sitio tremendamente lugubre y triste, veias pasar las camillas con una especie de fundas de plástico rojas con los fiambres dentro, algo realmente dantesco,pero era donde podias aparcar sin perder mucho tiempo.

paso del furgol como de la mierda, aunque bien es cierto que si me tengo que decidir por alguno, me decido por el atletico de madrid, veo a los seguidores del real madrid demasiado prepotentes, pero bueno , soy capaz de animar a cualquiera de los dos equipos cuado juegan fuera

un saludo


----------



## asqueado (6 Nov 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> en el video que agabo de poner ,la plata sale blanca, supongo que eso es amarillo,podria ser oro ,pero estoy convencido que hay truco ,:rolleye: asqueado



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: Caliente, caliente


----------



## segundaresidencia (6 Nov 2010)

asqueado dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX:, gracias segundaresidencia, no me digas que no tienes ni PI, que tu eres una persona inteligente, como muchos que estais en este foro,
> mi objetivo es ayudar a todos aquellos que empiezan o tienen dudas.



no no ,si te leo con mucha atencion y me parece que eres un diamante en bruto que aqui en el foro no has expuesto ni un 0,0001% de tus conocimientos, me he quedado alucinado con tus conocimientos de fundicion, no participo mucho ,pero te leo y busco tus mensajes con mucho interes

un saludo
pd gracias por lo de inteligente


----------



## Ulisses (6 Nov 2010)

asqueado dijo:


> Ulises, es el mismo procedimiento que con el resto de los metales, pero quisiera preguntarte que me dijeras por favor de las fotografias que pongo de que metal se trata, mi objetivo,intento ayudaros
> gracias



Yo apostaría que oro es el de la izquierda (el de la tortilla francesa, como dice segundaresidencia) El de la derecha brilla como el bronce de los cojinetes. Pero no sería capaz de distinguirlos....

Hace unos días me comentaba un conocido, hijo de un oficial de la república, que en el frente de la sierra de Madrid mataron un montón de moros en una emboscada y que, por el modo en el que habían caido -una verdadera carnicería- siempre creyeron que los mandos del bando nacional los mandaron a una muerte segura.

Tenían la obligación de cachearlos y buscar sus credenciales. Y descubrieron que en los petates, además de máquinas Singer enteras, llevaban todos los picaportes y manillas de las puertas de color dorado que habían robado en el palacio de La Granja. Se llevaban el latón pensando que pudiera ser oro... 

Pues a mi me pasa lo mismo....no soy capaz de distinguirlo.:´(


----------



## Ulisses (6 Nov 2010)

> segundaresidencia dijo:
> 
> 
> > me decido por el atletico de madrid, veo a los seguidores del real madrid demasiado prepotentes, pero bueno , soy capaz de animar a cualquiera de los dos equipos cuado juegan fuera
> ...



Menos mal...

Seguimos siendo amigos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (6 Nov 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> paso del furgol como de la mierda, aunque bien es cierto que si me tengo que decidir por alguno, me decido por el atletico de madrid, veo a los seguidores del real madrid demasiado prepotentes, pero bueno , soy capaz de animar a cualquiera de los dos equipos cuado juegan fuera
> 
> un saludo



Coño, segunda, si al final hasta nos haremos amigos...

Sobre el tema que nos interesa, la granalla le veo un cierto color blanquecino. La iluminación puede hacer mucho. Pero ni idea de lo que es realmente.


----------



## asqueado (6 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Coño, segunda, si al final hasta nos haremos amigos...
> 
> Sobre el tema que nos interesa, la granalla le veo un cierto color blanquecino. La iluminación puede hacer mucho. Pero ni idea de lo que es realmente.



Mosters como bien dices la iluminacion puede hacer mucho, perdonar si aun no os digo nada, me gustaria que aun participara algunos mas, para dar la explicacion.


----------



## asqueado (6 Nov 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> no no ,si te leo con mucha atencion y me parece que eres un diamante en bruto que aqui en el foro no has expuesto ni un 0,0001% de tus conocimientos, me he quedado alucinado con tus conocimientos de fundicion, no participo mucho ,pero te leo y busco tus mensajes con mucho interes
> 
> un saludo
> pd gracias por lo de inteligente



gracias, solo intento aportar mis humildes conocimientos, ademas no intento destacar, no me gusta sobresalir mas que nadie, porque cada uno de vosotros teneis vuestras virtudes y defectos, yo tambien os leo cada vez que puedo y me deja este graucoma que tengo


----------



## Drinito (6 Nov 2010)

¿Para hablar de temas de fundición no hay ya otro hilo?


----------



## JAD (6 Nov 2010)

Hola:

Bueno este tema me " pica " la curiosidad y me obliga a entrar :rolleye::rolleye:.

Apuesto porque la torta es de oro y la granalla de latón pero como ya han dicho la luz influye mucho.

Volviendo a hablar de los moldes........ Pregunto:

¿ Si cojo un chapón de acero inox de 1cm y me fabrico un recipiente me serviría de recipiente contenedor (no me atrevo a decir crisol) para fundir latón o incluso plata ?. Creo recordar que el inox funde a 1050º y el latón y plata en torno a los 800º. ¿ O se quedaría toda la colada pegada al recipiente ?oo

Perdón si me salgo del tema. :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Un saludo.


----------



## asqueado (6 Nov 2010)

Bueno queria poner un ejemplo de lo que hay que estar muy atento en la compra de oro y plata, para que no te engañen, de esta ultima explicare lo que me sucedio en comprar unos lingotes.
Todo esto lo cuento para los neofitos y demas que estamos acostumbrados a comprar. Bien os dire que la primera foto, efectivamente es un fundicion de oro sacada de la red

FUNDICION ORO Y PLATA - Chihuahua - Otros Servicios

y la segunda foto es granalla de laton, tambien sacada de la red

Resultados de la Búsqueda de imágenes de Google de http://www.tecnijoy.net/images/QAL049.jpg


Ulises con el relato de los moros lo acertaste y Jad hacerto en pleno

Recomiendo comprobar la autenticidad de lo que se compra, porque se puede comprar algun articulo chapado en oro y plata, que no son de esos metales que estan rellenos de tungsteno.
Como ejemplo os voy a contar lo que me paso en el mes de Septiembre. Yo compro generalmente en Alemania, y entre otras cosas, me encantan los ligotes de 1 onza con figuras de personas, animales o cosas, pues bien compre unos lingotes con unos elefantes y cuando me lo mando el vendedor, al quitarle el plastico que lo envolvia, me di cuenta que no pesaba lo que decia , eran de una marca conocida, que no quiero divulgar, porque quizas algun desaprensibo, ha efectuado copia de los mismos pero con menor peso y con el anagrama de esa empresa, y tampoco el vendedor sabia absolutamente nada, porque cuando se lo comunique que no pesaba lo que tenia puesto en la web, de principio nego rotundamente, que era imposible que se los mandara, para comprobarlo, porque, aparte de que lo conozco de hace algun tiempo, luego me comento que los mismos se los habia comprado a diferente persona que les suministraba, me devolvio todo el importe, y los dos gastos de envio.


----------



## asqueado (6 Nov 2010)

JAD dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Bueno este tema me " pica " la curiosidad y me obliga a entrar :rolleye::rolleye:.
> 
> ...



No lo se, yo no lo haria, solo te digo que las lingoteras y chaponeras son de un acero especial, y cuando se realiza el vaciado, tienes que echarle aceite con el objeto de que no se peque, pero en cuanto tienen algun golpe, el metal se te pega.
Puedes probar con un poco de laton, el laton esta a 18 o 19 euros el kilo, con plata esperaria los resultados.
De todas formas tengo que decir que tanto en el fundido como en el vaciado, hay que tener mucho cuidado.
El laton funde entre 930º-980º C
Plata sobre los 960º C
Pero repito tened mucho cuidado.


----------



## debianita (6 Nov 2010)

Asqueado sin no es mucha indiscreccion pordria decidme en que tienda germana compra? yo hasta ahora habia sido cliente de geiger. Pero ya no envian a Espanya hasta el anyo proximo. He buscado alternativas pero estoy bastante dubitativo.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Telecomunista (6 Nov 2010)

Da Grappla dijo:


> No seas cerril, copón. La banca privada no gana NADA dándote las monedas y además les haces trabajar.



Perdona, no te entiendo. Todos lo bancos/cajas pierden si sacas el dinero en efectivo. La diferencia de hacerlo en monedas de plata en vez de en papeles es que te proteges de la inflación. Por eso yo prefiero sacarlo en monedas de plata. Les fastidias el coeficiente de caja y te proteges de la inflación.


----------



## Telecomunista (7 Nov 2010)

Asqueado. ¿Cual es el aspecto clave por el que crees que no se puede, o que es dificil, utilizar una fresnel para fundir plata/oro? ¿Por la regulación de la temperatura? Se entiende que lo único que cambia el el proceso de calentado, ya que el resto (por ej. los polvos que haya que echarle, los crisoles, etc) se mantendría igual.

Así es como deja una fresnel un crisol de grafito tras dos minutos de exposición.







Scitoys Message Board: Fresnel Magnifier Question


----------



## Drinito (7 Nov 2010)

*Este hilo trata de la compra de monedas de plata del BDE*. ¿Podría algún moderador mover los *mensajes sobre fundición al hilo correspondiente*?

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...185771-hilo-oficial-de-fundicion-amateur.html

Gracias!!!!


----------



## JAD (7 Nov 2010)

Hola:

No te preocupes que los experimentos los hago con gaseosa. Por eso pregunto 1º a los que saben.

De todas maneras tengo práctica en manejar plomo fundido, para refinarlo incluso en lingotes, como brillan...::::::. Incluso dan tentaciones de pintarlos en purpurina para hacerse una foto luego.:XX::XX:

Un saludo.

PD: También conozco la toxicidad de los vapores de plomo y lo manejo adecuadamente.


----------



## asqueado (7 Nov 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Asqueado sin no es mucha indiscreccion pordria decidme en que tienda germana compra? yo hasta ahora habia sido cliente de geiger. Pero ya no envian a Espanya hasta el anyo proximo. He buscado alternativas pero estoy bastante dubitativo.
> 
> Muchas gracias



Eso es porque ya han llegado al cupo para las ventas en el extranjero, mira te voy a poner este enlace

Edelmetallhändler | Silber- & Goldhändler Liste | Silber und Gold

donde tienes mas de 100 vendedores, algunos no venden fuera, te pones en contacto con ellos y le preguntas

Google Translate

tambien compro en el mismo sitio, pero cuando se cierra la fuente, compro donde mas barato este en ese momento.


----------



## asqueado (7 Nov 2010)

Telecomunista dijo:


> Asqueado. ¿Cual es el aspecto clave por el que crees que no se puede, o que es dificil, utilizar una fresnel para fundir plata/oro? ¿Por la regulación de la temperatura? Se entiende que lo único que cambia el el proceso de calentado, ya que el resto (por ej. los polvos que haya que echarle, los crisoles, etc) se mantendría igual.
> 
> Así es como deja una fresnel un crisol de grafito tras dos minutos de exposición.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente no saldria bien.


----------



## asqueado (7 Nov 2010)

Drinito dijo:


> *Este hilo trata de la compra de monedas de plata del BDE*. ¿Podría algún moderador mover los *mensajes sobre fundición al hilo correspondiente*?
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...185771-hilo-oficial-de-fundicion-amateur.html
> 
> Gracias!!!!



Lleva Vd. razon, perdone si le he molestado en algo, no era mi intencion, pero no recuerdo que halla aportado al tema algo interesante, ah si, para decir en dos ocasiones que ha comprado xxx monedas y le da las gracias a los foreros, Vd. con todos mis respetos son de esos que las quiere verlas venir. Sin acritud


----------



## Aferro (7 Nov 2010)

A mi me interesa todo lo que quieran comentar los foreros sobre la plata.
Adelante.

Salut


----------



## Telecomunista (7 Nov 2010)

asqueado dijo:


> Efectivamente no saldria bien.



Si el problema es la regulación de la temperatura, es solucionable mediante el acercamiento progresivo al foco.


----------



## Drinito (7 Nov 2010)

asqueado dijo:


> Lleva Vd. razon, perdone si le he molestado en algo, no era mi intencion, pero no recuerdo que halla aportado al tema algo interesante, ah si, para decir en dos ocasiones que ha comprado xxx monedas y le da las gracias a los foreros, Vd. con todos mis respetos son de esos que las quiere verlas venir. Sin acritud




No se trata de molestar a nadie, sino de poner un poco de orden, cosa que me parece de lo más normal. ¿A usted no?. Es un lío andar saltando de un hilo a otro.

Por otra parte el mensaje no iba dirigido a usted, como se puede deducir de su simple lectura, por lo que lamento profundamente que se haya sentido usted aludido y herido en lo más profundo de su ser. No dude que su superioridad intelectual se encuentra ampliamente plasmada en el foro a través de sus excelentes aportaciones, las cuales son devoradas con verdadera fruición por todos los pobres neófitos en la materia, como el que suscribe y le aseguro que seguirán siendo igual de bien recibidas en el hilo correspondiente.

¿Tiene algo que ver con lo anterior el que un servidor haya aportado o dejado de aportar lo que sea? ¿Y las churras con las merinas? Con todos mis respetos, usted es de los que espera que los demás le alaben cada vez que abre la boca.... perdón, que escribe en el foro. Igualmente, sin acritud.

Un saludo


----------



## asqueado (7 Nov 2010)

Telecomunista dijo:


> Si el problema es la regulación de la temperatura, es solucionable mediante el acercamiento progresivo al foco.



Y cuando sea para fundir con crisoles de 5 kilos o de 20 o de 40 kilos,como vas a poneer la lente para que le de por todos los lados y el crisol tenga por igual el calor constante, la fundicion tiene que empezar poco a poco y terminar en su apogeo, vaciando el metal, porque si no tiene por todos los lados calor suficiente, se enfriaria y no caeria, a la lingoteras, chaponeras o moldes.
Ten en cuenta que si eso fuera efectivo, lo estarian usando la inmensa mayoria, o estaria en fase de estudio o pruebas, y por el momento tienen que ir soportando los gastos de gas o electricidad o acumulacion de energia solar.
No se, quizas con el tiempo, algun estudioso de con la clave, pero yo particularmente no le veo util para ese menester, por el momento.


----------



## asqueado (8 Nov 2010)

Drinito dijo:


> No se trata de molestar a nadie, sino de poner un poco de orden, cosa que me parece de lo más normal. ¿A usted no?. Es un lío andar saltando de un hilo a otro.
> 
> Por otra parte el mensaje no iba dirigido a usted, como se puede deducir de su simple lectura, por lo que lamento profundamente que se haya sentido usted aludido y herido en lo más profundo de su ser. No dude que su superioridad intelectual se encuentra ampliamente plasmada en el foro a través de sus excelentes aportaciones, las cuales son devoradas con verdadera fruición por todos los pobres neófitos en la materia, como el que suscribe y le aseguro que seguirán siendo igual de bien recibidas en el hilo correspondiente.
> 
> ...



Voy a explicarle algo por si no se ha dado cuenta, en primer lugar desconocia que se hubiera creado un hilo oficial de fundicion amateur, hasta que no ha puesto Vd. la referencia del mismo, y como he podido comprobar fue creado el pasado dia 4, y en el cual ya he podido participar, por lo tanto lo que se hablaba de fundicion en este hilo estaba dentro de una logica de contestaciones y respuestas.
Pues siento mucho decirle que va a tener que seguir sufriendo y de ir saltando de hilo en hilo, y no porque yo ponga alguna cosa mas, que no sea con relacion a la compra de monedas en el BDE, sino porque esas son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas.
Mire este es el 2º Mensaje que pone Vd. en este hilo intentando poner “orden”, pero como le he dicho anteriormente son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas.
Mire jamas me he sentido “herido” en lo profundo de mi ser, y menos en los foros, “aludido” quizas algo, porque las ultimas opiniones y contestaciones las realizaba prácticamente yo, pero sin animo de que me alabara nadie, si Vd. lo toma de esa manera se equivoca, a mi ya se me paso el arroz y no porque yo sea superior a cualquier otra persona, ni mucho menos, quizas sea el ultimo de la clase, ahora bien soy una persona que cuando preguntan algo y lo se, tenga la seguridad que intento explicarlo a mi manera y no me doy aires de grandeza, aquí cualquier otra persona esta mucho mejor preparada que yo y ya no digo en palabreria.
Algunas personas tropiezan varias veces en una misma piedra, y eso es lo que me pasa a mi, a los foros hay que entrar para no aportar absolutamente nada “ ser un cuco” y coger la información que a une le interese para su provecho
Y perdone si lo he podido ofender en algo


----------



## Monsterspeculator (8 Nov 2010)

A asqueado, siga posteando donde quiera que todos aprendemos mucho con su saber y es todo de gran interés. Realmente animaría a los que saben y tienen experiencia como asqueado que compartan con todos. Personalmente me resulta lo más gratificante el compartir con los demás.

A Drinito. La solución que tienes es muy simple: Toma los posts de asqueado y los copias en el otro hilo. Así aportarás algo al foro en vez de exigir sólo. Abrí el otro hilo para concentrar la información allí. Nada más abrir un jeta me dijo que pasase toda la información allí. Le dije que podía hacerlo él, lo cual no hizo mostrando su verdadera cara. Realmente te animo a que pases la información al otro hilo entre tú y otos cuantos y no perdamos el tiempo discutiendo. Por otra parte me parece que no es tan fácil para los moderadores lo de mover posts individuales de un hilo a otro.


----------



## luismarple (8 Nov 2010)

Aferro dijo:


> A mi me interesa todo lo que quieran comentar los foreros sobre la plata.
> Adelante.
> 
> Salut



Perfecto, pero el que entra en este hilo espera que se hable de las famosas monedas de 12 euros, no de como fundir plata con un espejo combado.

Si le interesa todo lo que los foreros comentan sobre la plata supongo que no le importará que en este hilo se hable del rio de la plata, platero y tu, como envolver un bocadillo con papel de plata o las acepciones modernas de adjetivos hablando en plata, oro parece plata no es.

Cada hilo debería ser para un tema concreto, si no esto es un descojono.


----------



## El cid (8 Nov 2010)

Son nuestras costumbres y hay que respatarlas.

¿Ha visto algun hilo metalero sin chorradas, trolls, tema a la deriva, conexiones intergalacticas y otras yerbas...? 

Pos nó, son lentejas, si quieres te las comes y si nó, las dejas. 

Ademas poco queda por decir de éstas monedas, solo repetir: correeee que se acabannnnnn :´( :´( :´( :´(

Gracias Asqueado.


----------



## luismarple (8 Nov 2010)

El cid dijo:


> Son nuestras costumbres y hay que respatarlas.
> 
> ¿Ha visto algun hilo metalero sin chorradas, trolls, tema a la deriva, conexiones intergalacticas y otras yerbas...?
> 
> ...



Aosaer, si me apetece leer trolladas, temas a la deriva, comentarios sin pies ni cabeza y posts sin ton ni son solo tengo que leerme a mí mismo!! pero cuando entro a un hilo espero que la temática de la que se habla en dicho hilo tenga algo que ver con el título!!

Es como si entro a una página que se supone que va de física cuántica y dentro me encuentro un video de dos jamelgas follando a todo meter desesperadamente!! pues me sentiría francamente defraudado!!!

Un sitio para cada cosa y cada cosa en su sitio.


----------



## kaxkamel (8 Nov 2010)

el viernes (antes no puedo) me paso por el BE a pillar unas tiras de monedicas de esas, a ver si les quedan. Sólo te dejan pillar 83, verdad (1000 euros)?

algún año recomendable o da igual?


----------



## Drinito (8 Nov 2010)

kaxkamel dijo:


> el viernes (antes no puedo) me paso por el BE a pillar unas tiras de monedicas de esas, a ver si les quedan. Sólo te dejan pillar 83, verdad (1000 euros)?
> 
> algún año recomendable o da igual?



Salvo que alguien que entienda más diga lo contrario yo cogería de 2009 que es la tirada más baja de todas, aunque en todo caso no creo que lleguen a tener valor "numismatico".

Un saludo


----------



## Drinito (8 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> A asqueado, siga posteando donde quiera que todos aprendemos mucho con su saber y es todo de gran interés. Realmente animaría a los que saben y tienen experiencia como asqueado que compartan con todos. Personalmente me resulta lo más gratificante el compartir con los demás.
> 
> A Drinito. La solución que tienes es muy simple: Toma los posts de asqueado y los copias en el otro hilo. Así aportarás algo al foro en vez de exigir sólo. Abrí el otro hilo para concentrar la información allí. Nada más abrir un jeta me dijo que pasase toda la información allí. Le dije que podía hacerlo él, lo cual no hizo mostrando su verdadera cara. Realmente te animo a que pases la información al otro hilo entre tú y otos cuantos y no perdamos el tiempo discutiendo. Por otra parte me parece que no es tan fácil para los moderadores lo de mover posts individuales de un hilo a otro.



Bueno, pues nada, yo no lo hacía por exigir ni mucho menos (faltaría más :no sino únicamente porque me parecía lo más correcto y útil para que no haya que andar saltando de un post al otro para seguir el tema de la fundición. Espero que nadie se considere ofendido, herido, molestado o atacado que no es mi intención ni muchísimo menos.

Asqueado: Insisto en que lamento si se me ha malinterpretado pero tampoco me gusta que a las primeras de cambio se me esté tachando de jeta y aprovechado, eso tampoco procede, y en todo caso nuevamente muchas gracias por las desinteresadas aportaciones que todos hacen al foro :Aplauso:. Yo sólo pretendía ayudar señalando que ya había un hilo específico para lo de la fundición.

Saludos


----------



## puntodecontrol (8 Nov 2010)

Drinito dijo:


> Salvo que alguien que entienda más diga lo contrario yo cogería de 2009 que es la tirada más baja de todas, aunque en todo caso no creo que lleguen a tener valor "numismatico".
> 
> Un saludo



Asi, a falta de saber la emision del 2010, la mejor por menor nº de piezas es la del 2009.


----------



## electric0 (8 Nov 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Asi, a falta de saber la emision del 2010, la mejor por menor nº de piezas es la del 2009.



Casi que nos va a dar igual el año de emision, y me explico.... si esto sigue el ritmo que lleva, sea del año que sea se van a revalorizar mucho y en poco tiempo, porque pocas quedaran sin fundir...

Son feas si, pero al precio que se esta poniendo la plata ya mismo son mas baratas de comprar que la propia granalla (plata mas barata por estar menos trabajada).... de hecho precio de hoy en la pagina de referencia de siempre sempsa 693.69 €/K para plata "bruta" y 832.43 €/K para plata de "inversion"....

considerando que "el punto de equilibrio" estaba en 720.72 €/K , ya sale bastante mas barato comprar monedas que plata en lingotes a sempsa, y ya mismo sale mas barato que comprar granalla tambien a sempsa.

Vale, antes de que alguien lo diga, sempsa es carisimo, lo se, pero como referencia sirve....

Otra referencia Gold Price in Euro, Silver Price in Euro and Charts in Euro - Live Market Prices a 616.22 €/K a las 4 de esta misma tarde...

Yo compre 5 kilos de granalla a 610 €/K cuando en esta pagina 24hgold la tenia a 595 €/k , eso fue el viernes pasado, no tan lejos en el tiempo.... asi que visto lo visto, ya no solo monedas, si no granalla, cubiertos, pendientes, anillos, pulseritas..... en fin lo que sea (hasta empastes, jajajajajajaaj) ....

No se si sera burbuja o no, ni me voy a parar a plantearlo, tampoco se cuando vendere, pero si voy a escribir algo que os va a sonar mucho... JAJAJAJAJAJAJA.... corre que se acaban ...... JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA, y la diferencia es que la plata no se puede "fabricar" como se fabricaban los ladrillos... vosotros mismos.....

Cordiales saludos para todos.


----------



## Amonedado (8 Nov 2010)

Electric0 eres un acaparador


----------



## Monsterspeculator (8 Nov 2010)

Ya están más baratas que la plata con IVA.

Recordemos los niveles críticos:

Monedas de 12 euros del BdE más baratas que....

* La plata con IVA español (18%) para el spot mayor que 610 €/Kg=19€/oz

* La plata con IVA alemán para monedas (7%) para el spot mayor que 674 €/K=20,95 €/oz

* La plata sin IVA para el spot mayor que 720 €/Kg=22,41 €/oz


Evidentemente antes de llegar al último nivel habrán desaparecido miles de veces.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (8 Nov 2010)

Amonedado dijo:


> Electric0 eres un acaparador



Lo somos todos ¡jajajajajajaja!

(pero unos van en moto y otros no...)


----------



## puntodecontrol (8 Nov 2010)

Pasamos los 1000 € en la oz de oro!!! Yujuuu, volviendo a los buenos tiempos....

Con las subidas de hoy, mañana acaparo un monton de 12 € si quedan....


----------



## electric0 (8 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Lo somos todos ¡jajajajajajaja!
> 
> (pero unos van en moto y otros no...)



Bueno, hoy en coche, que estaba el dia malo y medio empezando a llover, que siempre cuando llueve la moto resulta incomoda....

Eso si, puedo prometer y prometo (esto me suena a mi de algo, jejej) que de esta semana no pasa que me de una vuelta por los dos barrios que me quedan, a recojer lo poco que quede, si es que queda algo.......... en alguna sucursal..... de algun sitio....

Y en cuanto a lo de acaparador, pues si, y mucho, pero no de ahora, desde hace dos años mas o menos que empece.... lo que me trae a la memoria a un forero que opinaba que mejor me gastara el dinero de las monedas en psiquiatra.... ¿donde estara esa criatura ahora mismo? ¿quizas rabioso de ver que al final va a ser que comprarlas era un acierto? ¿quizas sacando numeros? ¿quizas viviendo bajo un puente despues de una ejecucion hipotecaria?...... chi lo sa...

Los saludos mas cordiales posibles vayan con Uds, de parte de mi mas de millar de monedas, de mis kilos de granalla, y de mi mismo.


----------



## electric0 (8 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> * La plata sin IVA para el spot mayor que 720 €/Kg=22,41 €/oz
> 
> 
> Evidentemente antes de llegar al último nivel habrán desaparecido miles de veces.



Pues no lo se monster, el precio sube como la espuma dia a dia, bien que todos sabemos que lo normal sea una paradita esta semana, un peldaño, un escalon..... porque si no, a este ritmo en 3 o 4 semanas, rebasamos los 720, (ultimo nivel) y todavia sera posible encontrarlas en la sucursal de algun pueblo perdido que viva en la ignorancia.....

La verdad es que una subida asi, sin escalones, empieza a dar un poco de miedo...

Saludos


----------



## kaxkamel (8 Nov 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Asi, a falta de saber la emision del 2010, la mejor por menor nº de piezas es la del 2009.



aquí 
Monedas conmemorativas de 12 euros - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
pone que 2 millones (????) en el 2010
pero con cantidades tan numerosas... (entre 1 millón y millón y medio de media)... supongo que da un poco igual... y las de 2003 son un poco más "antiguas"... enfin


----------



## Drinito (8 Nov 2010)

Joder!!!!!!. El otro día cuando estuve en el BDE me dijeron que les quedaban de todos los años, luego cuando pedí a través de un amigo interventor de banca me suministraron sin problemas y hoy un amigo ha ido al BBVA para que le pidieran (Tiene varias cuentas con ellos y mueve mucho dinero de su negocio, vamos que no es el típico que pasen de el) y le dicen que ya no quedan en el BDE de Oviedo. Para filpar!!!!!


----------



## PutinReReloaded (8 Nov 2010)

Drinito dijo:


> y le dicen que ya no quedan en el BDE de Oviedo. Para filpar!!!!!




Adivina quién se las llevó hace 18 meses de 500 en 500


----------



## Monsterspeculator (8 Nov 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Adivina quién se las llevó hace 18 meses de 500 en 500



Jajajajajajaja.....Estos astures son la leche!!!!!!!

Me recuerda un post de secondhome que se quejaba que el BdE de Madrid no le dieron monedas porque "un tipo se había llevado una caja de 500 hacía media hora"....¿Quien fue?


----------



## PutinReReloaded (8 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Jajajajajajaja.....Estos astures son la leche!!!!!!!
> 
> Me recuerda un post de secondhome que se quejaba que el BdE de Madrid no le dieron monedas porque "un tipo se había llevado una caja de 500 hacía media hora"....¿Quien fue?



Se ve que los asturianos de Madrid tampoco duermen  

Yo me despaché a gusto en Oviedo con un atraco al BdE y otro a Caixa Catalunya.

Y pensar en lo mal negocio que eran en aquel entonces...


----------



## quaver (8 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> A Drinito. La solución que tienes es muy simple: Toma los posts de asqueado y los copias en el otro hilo. Así aportarás algo al foro en vez de exigir sólo. Abrí el otro hilo para concentrar la información allí. Nada más abrir un jeta me dijo que pasase toda la información allí. Le dije que podía hacerlo él, lo cual no hizo mostrando su verdadera cara. Realmente te animo a que pases la información al otro hilo entre tú y otos cuantos y no perdamos el tiempo discutiendo. Por otra parte me parece que no es tan fácil para los moderadores lo de mover posts individuales de un hilo a otro.



Vaya Sr. Monster, parece que a usted sí le gusta exigir... lo digo por el imperativo, nada más.
Usted ya conoce mi cara, y sepa que no tengo otra... aunque tengo dudas de lo que ve cuando usted se mira al espejo.
En otros foros, he visto a moderadores mover mensajes entre hilos, aunque desconozco la dificultad.


----------



## morgan (9 Nov 2010)

19,9. Madre mía :8:. La última vez que estuve aquí (hace unos días) eran 17,6. 

Yo había calculado el punto de equilibrio de esas monedas en 22,4 euros la onza (iva incluído), 19 euros sin iva.

Es decir, esas monedas ya valen más en plata que su valor facial :8:.

Joer, yo ya tengo bastantes, pero mañana me paso por el bde de aquí, para pillar algunas mas (si quedan).

PD. cabrones, que este hilo es útil para los que no somos expertos en estos temas de metales. No os metais en broncas y os pongais a divagar .


----------



## electric0 (9 Nov 2010)

Repaso general por lo alto (en atencion a morgan, y a otros visionadores ocultos de este hilo)

Moneda de 12€ del banco de españa, (heredera de la de 2000 pts.) peso 18 gramos, de plata 925, o lo que es lo mismo 16.50 gramos de plata 999.999, o plata fina..

Precio facial en el banco 12€ (tambien se vende con estuche y demas tonterias pero mas cara) se vende en el Bde y en cualquier sucursal que todavia tenga..

Generalmente de "diseño feo" comparada con otras monedas del mundo, los motivos estampados no suelen ser muy "agraciados" ni se prestan mucho a la belleza.

Sera en breve plazo sustituida por una de las mismas caracteristicas fisicas (misma plata, misma aleacion, mismo peso) pero de un facial de 20€, por lo que la subida de 8 € ya no la hara interesante (al menos en algunos/muchos años)

Ya es cuestion de cada uno ver el precio de la plata en distintos sitios y valorar su adquisicion/compra/venta/etc ....

------------

En otro orden de cosas... en la pagina habitual de seguimiento de Cotizaciones de Metales Preciosos hoy a las 9.42 esta el precio de la plata "de inversion" a 882.43 €/K y la plata "bruta" a 735.36, considerando que el punto de equilibrio de la plata contenida en la moneda era de 720.72 €/K, ya es mas rentable comprar monedas por el valor facial, que comprar plata a sempsa sea en el formato que sea...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Nov 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Sera en breve plazo sustituida por una de las mismas caracteristicas fisicas (misma plata, misma aleacion, mismo peso) pero de un facial de 20€, por lo que la subida de 8 € ya no la hara interesante (al menos en algunos/muchos años)



Lo de muchos años habrá que verlo...Al ritmo al que va esto en unos meses arramplamos con las de 20 euros también...jajajajajajajajajajaja....


----------



## Octubre_borrado (9 Nov 2010)

morgan dijo:


> PD. cabrones, que este hilo es útil para los que no somos expertos en estos temas de metales. No os metais en broncas y os pongais a divagar .



Por dios, lo mismo digo

Que se hace muy difícil seguir a los que tenemos interés pero poco más. Tened compasión. :S


----------



## electric0 (9 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Lo de muchos años habrá que verlo...Al ritmo al que va esto en unos meses arramplamos con las de 20 euros también...jajajajajajajajajajaja....



Es un decir, jajajajjaja, por eso puse ""algunos/muchos años"" aunque mirando las ultimas subidas deberia de haber puesto "" algunos ¿dias/meses? ""...

En cualquier caso pienso que hara una paradita o quizas dos antes de fin de año, una subida tan vertiginosa espero que provoque la venta por parte del personal que iba cargado, puesto que ya tendran la "rentabilidad" esperada conseguida, y se desaran de todo o parte de la carga,, sumado esto a la volatilidad inerente de la plata...... en fin espero escalones antes de fin de año..... y dije escalones, no dije que la tendencia fuera a la baja..... la tendencia la espero en multiplicar al menos X2.

Saludos


----------



## luismarple (9 Nov 2010)

Que digo yo... Y luego esas monedas de plata de 12 euros del BdE donde se venden por su valor en plata?? Porque me da la sensación de que el interés que esas monedas despiertan en este foro no se corresponde con el interés que puede haber el en mercado. Solo hay que entrar en google y poner "monedas plata 12 euros", este hilo sale el tercero después de dos páginas del Banco de España.


----------



## electric0 (9 Nov 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> Que digo yo... Y luego esas monedas de plata de 12 euros del BdE donde se venden por su valor en plata?? Porque me da la sensación de que el interés que esas monedas despiertan en este foro no se corresponde con el interés que puede haber el en mercado. Solo hay que entrar en google y poner "monedas plata 12 euros", este hilo sale el tercero después de dos páginas del Banco de España.



Cuando tu limpiabotas te hable sobre que acciones comprar, es el momento en el que debes de vender...........

Saludos.


----------



## luismarple (9 Nov 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Cuando tu limpiabotas te hable sobre que acciones comprar, es el momento en el que debes de vender...........
> 
> Saludos.



Muy bien... Y a quien se las vendo???


----------



## Overlord (9 Nov 2010)

Ahora si que si. Seria de tontos que te estén regalando dinero y no ir a cogerlo  . Me he pillado el coche, he enfilado hacia el BdE y me he hecho con mis primeras 100 moneditas  

Mañana más.

La verdad que veo este momento muy interesante para hacerse con ellas. Ya cargue plata antes del anuncio de la FeD y tal como se ha puesto la cosa puede que corrija. Así que hasta que corrija ( si lo hace ) comprar las de 12€ sobre seguro es buena cosa, riesgo 0.

PD: Por cierto, me han dicho en el BdE que les quedan todavía muchisimas, cosa que me alegra.


----------



## RNSX (9 Nov 2010)

Yo he ido hoy a por algunas mas, por telefono me habian dicho que 100 monedas por persona, al llegar alli me han dicho que 1000 euros por persona, iba acompañado y hemos pedido ayuda a una señorita que habia en la cola, total 3000 euros y a volver mañana. no se para que lo de la limitacion si no me han cogido ni DNI ni leches.
Le he preguntado y me ha dicho que es una marea de gente la que va a por ellas.


----------



## kaxkamel (9 Nov 2010)

Vengo de pillar 160 (he ido con mi padre) en ristras de a 10 y he pasado de las sueltas

He cogido de casi todos los años (las que tenía a mano), salvo del 2002 que no quedaban y la del 2004 del princi-pito y la letiziaconzeta (que tampoco). 

1. Dios, qué feas son las hijasdeputa!
2. qué vacío estaba el Banco de España. Aquello es territorio Inca. Lo digo porque allí no la hinca ni dios!
3. Qué triste parecía el cajero. Y qué parco en palabras, qué poco (nada en realidad) brillo en sus ojos a pesar de estar rodeado de billetacos y moneducas.

añado que ha sido en donostia y que me ha dado la impresión de que les quedaban mogollón (o sea, que no hace falta que corráis).


----------



## electric0 (9 Nov 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> Muy bien... Y a quien se las vendo???



A mi mismo si me las dejas a buen precio, jajajajajajajaja, si no tienes la seguridad de que hacer con ellas mejor no las compres, y dejanos a los que si sabemos que destino van a tener en breve...

---------

A Overlord, RNSX y kaxkamel, suerte teneis de tener sucursal del Bde cerca, yo en Cordoba no la tengo, y me toca patear sucursales con poco efecto, menos mal que empece hace mucho tiempo a juntarlas....

Esta mañana me he pasado un pelin, 26 sucursales visitadas, pese a eso, solo 12 lastimosas monedas.... en fin.... ya pocas conseguire.... en cualquier caso tengo bastantes...

---------

por cierto seguimos "atipicamente" arriba, esto no es muy normal, ni siquiera una paradita para descansar....

Gold Price in Euro, Silver Price in Euro and Charts in Euro - Live Market Prices

661.59 €/K........

Saludos y orgasmos argentiferos para todos..


----------



## Germain (9 Nov 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> Muy bien... Y a quien se las vendo???



Yo te las compraré... A 12 euros.


----------



## electric0 (9 Nov 2010)

Germain dijo:


> Yo te las compraré... A 12 euros.



Tipo subasta Germain, JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA

yo doy ya 12.01 € , jajajajajajajajajajajajajaja 

¿Alguien da mas?


Saludos.


----------



## Drinito (9 Nov 2010)

Bueno, pues donde ayer dije DIGO, hoy digo DIEGO. Esta mañana he estado en el BDE de Oviedo y tienen monedas de 12€ de todos los años. El otro día cuando llevé 200 me dijo el cajero que le habían llamado la atención, que sólo me podía dar las famosas 83. Así que llevé 83 y dejé encargadas otras para mañana.

No se como es que a mi amigo en el BBVA le dijeron que no quedaban, porque mueve mucho dinero con ellos. Tiene un "cabreo" importante con su oficina, a ver en que para todo.

Pero bueno, al grano, que en el BDE de Oviedo esta mañana dije algo así como si podía llevarme 1000 monedas si quisiera y me dijeron que en varios días que si, o sea que tener.... tienen.

Un saludo


----------



## kaxkamel (9 Nov 2010)

Drinito dijo:


> Bueno, pues donde ayer dije DIGO, hoy digo DIEGO. Esta mañana he estado en el BDE de Oviedo y tienen monedas de 12€ de todos los años. El otro día cuando llevé 200 me dijo el cajero que le habían llamado la atención, que sólo me podía dar las famosas 83. Así que llevé 83 y dejé encargadas otras para mañana.
> 
> No se como es que a mi amigo en el BBVA le dijeron que no quedaban, porque mueve mucho dinero con ellos. Tiene un "cabreo" importante con su oficina, a ver en que para todo.
> 
> ...



es que son más de 12 millones de monedas (15 tal vez?)
y durante años no se han vendido una mierda.
tardarán en quitarse el stock


----------



## merche400 (9 Nov 2010)

Como ya dije en otro post....

En el BDE de Valencia, textualmente "las que quisiera". Y, el chaval cajero me comentó que los que ibamos "asiduamente" apenas eramos 6 ó 7 personas (una chica incluida). 

Osease... que mucha atención no tienen estas monedas....... PUES MEJOR P'A NOSOTROS!!!!! (bueno... yo estoy recomenzando...)


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Nov 2010)

Drinito dijo:


> Bueno, pues donde ayer dije DIGO, hoy digo DIEGO. Esta mañana he estado en el BDE de Oviedo y tienen monedas de 12€ de todos los años. El otro día cuando llevé 200 me dijo el cajero que le habían llamado la atención, que sólo me podía dar las famosas 83. Así que llevé 83 y dejé encargadas otras para mañana.
> 
> No se como es que a mi amigo en el BBVA le dijeron que no quedaban, porque mueve mucho dinero con ellos. Tiene un "cabreo" importante con su oficina, a ver en que para todo.
> 
> ...



Es que los banquitos no ganan nada encargándolas, sólo molestias. Además que les jode porque la gente retira fondos para comprarlas.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Nov 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> Como ya dije en otro post....
> 
> En el BDE de Valencia, textualmente "las que quisiera". Y, el chaval cajero me comentó que los que ibamos "asiduamente" apenas eramos 6 ó 7 personas (una chica incluida).
> 
> Osease... que mucha atención no tienen estas monedas....... PUES MEJOR P'A NOSOTROS!!!!! (bueno... yo estoy recomenzando...)



Seguro que todos son foreros....¿Quien será la forera valenciana? ¡Que se manifieste!


----------



## laroelcántabro (9 Nov 2010)

No tengo salud ni tiempo para leerme las 43 páginas del hilo. Así pues, si sois tan amables, decidme:
1- Cuando llegue el momento de vender las monedas, ¿ a quién?, ¿dónde?, ¿a qué precio?
2- Ahora mismo la plata está a 29 $, o sea 20,7 € + ó la onza (euro=1,4 $)-; como la moneda tiene 16,5 gramos de plata quiere decir que tiene un valor de 10,98 € ( onza=31,1 granis). O sea, que el estado nos aplica aún un señoreaje de algo más de 1 € si nos las vende por 12€ ¿ Son correctos estos cálculos?
3-¿En qué se diferencia la plata de inversión de la plata bruta? ¿Qué es la granalla?
Muchas gracias


----------



## electric0 (9 Nov 2010)

Drinito dijo:


> Pero bueno, al grano, que en el BDE de Oviedo esta mañana dije algo así como si podía llevarme 1000 monedas si quisiera y me dijeron que en varios días que si, o sea que tener.... tienen.
> 
> Un saludo



Yo no me lo pensaba mucho, he acaparado mas de 1000 en varios años, y ahora estan a puntito de "revalorizarse", si tuviera Bde donde vivo, hasta mi ultimo euro estaria convertido en este tipo de monedas..



kaxkamel dijo:


> es que son más de 12 millones de monedas (15 tal vez?)
> y durante años no se han vendido una mierda.
> tardarán en quitarse el stock



Bueno... el stock se lo quitan a la carrera si quieren.... se cogen las monedas, se empaquetan y de vuelta a la ceca, para convertirlas en 20 € (supongo que no tardaran mucho en hacerlo)



merche400 dijo:


> Como ya dije en otro post....
> 
> En el BDE de Valencia, textualmente "las que quisiera". Y, el chaval cajero me comentó que los que ibamos "asiduamente" apenas eramos 6 ó 7 personas (una chica incluida).
> 
> Osease... que mucha atención no tienen estas monedas....... PUES MEJOR P'A NOSOTROS!!!!! (bueno... yo estoy recomenzando...)



Contra menos atencion menos "competencia" y mas "beneficios" imagina por un momento que triplica el valor y te pilla con 20.000€.... ¿que "pelotazo" mas tonto no?



Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Es que los banquitos no ganan nada encargándolas, sólo molestias. Además que les jode porque la gente retira fondos para comprarlas.



Es cierto, son un coñazo para el banco, de hecho algunas sucursales ni las piden, ni las han pedido nunca, ni las pediran, y otras solo las piden si el cliente se pone "pesadito", no les deja beneficios, ergo es un trabajo perdido.




laroelcántabro dijo:


> No tengo salud ni tiempo para leerme las 43 páginas del hilo. Así pues, si sois tan amables, decidme:
> 1- Cuando llegue el momento de vender las monedas, ¿ a quién?, ¿dónde?, ¿a qué precio?
> 2- Ahora mismo la plata está a 29 $, o sea 20,7 € + ó la onza (euro=1,4 $)-; como la moneda tiene 16,5 gramos de plata quiere decir que tiene un valor de 10,98 € ( onza=31,1 granis). O sea, que el estado nos aplica aún un señoreaje de algo más de 1 € si nos las vende por 12€ ¿ Son correctos estos cálculos?
> 3-¿En qué se diferencia la plata de inversión de la plata bruta? ¿Qué es la granalla?
> Muchas gracias



¿¿¿ Un pompero hablando de onzas, señoreaje y convirtiendo onzas en gramos etc etc .... ??? o es Ud. un entrañable troll, o un multinick... por mi parte se va a tener que leer el hilo entero.... lo siento.... sin acritud....


Saludos cordiales..


----------



## laroelcántabro (9 Nov 2010)

¿¿¿ Un pompero hablando de onzas, señoreaje y convirtiendo onzas en gramos etc etc .... ??? o es Ud. un entrañable troll, o un multinick... por mi parte se va a tener que leer el hilo entero.... lo siento.... sin acritud....[/FONT]

Siempre tiene que haber alguien que te haga un recibimiento “cálido y cordial”. En fin, típica hosquedad hispánica. ¡Qué se le va a hacer! Adiós. Nunca debí cruzar el Missisipi. Me informaré por otros medios.
Por cierto Una onza= 31,1 gr más o menos. 1€=1,39 $ y demás son datos objetivos en el día y hora, no me los invento.


----------



## DrJ (9 Nov 2010)

laroelcántabro dijo:


> 1- Cuando llegue el momento de vender las monedas, ¿ a quién?, ¿dónde?, ¿a qué precio?



Ahora diréis que otro pompero con las mismas ... Pero lo que expone el compañero tiene lógica : el valor de la plata puede que suba por encima de esos 12 leuros nominales, pero, ¿se podrá materializar ese beneficio?. Igual me equivoco, pero creo que legalmente no se puede fundir moneda legal (si , se que son moneda de colección, pero también son euros convertibles en el BdE ) . Si no se puede recuperar el metal y su valor numis es casi nulo ¿alguien las comprará por encima de los 12 cuando se agoten en los bancos?

Doceureros yo os invoco ::


----------



## Germain (9 Nov 2010)

DrJ dijo:


> Igual me equivoco, pero creo que legalmente no se puede fundir moneda legal (si , se que son moneda de colección, pero también son euros convertibles en el BdE )



Pero bueno señores, ¿hemos llegado tan lejos como para que ahora nos preocupen las fruslerías legales?


----------



## Katilot (9 Nov 2010)

Yo soy bastante neófito en esto, me gustaría que me ayudaseís un poco.
Qué años son los que más porcentaje de plata han tenido las monedas? No lo hago por pasión numismática 8que luego quien sabe) sino por si el madmax y eso...
Se puede comprar en cualquier sucursal del banco de España?
Mushas jrasias de entrepierna, shurmanos.


----------



## juan35 (9 Nov 2010)

Plata, oro, dolar, euro bajando. que pasoooo


----------



## DrJ (9 Nov 2010)

Germain dijo:


> Pero bueno señores, ¿hemos llegado tan lejos como para que ahora nos preocupen las fruslerías legales?



Naa , a mi lo que me preocupa es que se me vaya a ir la mano experimentando con los crisoles y fundirme el chavolo :XX:


----------



## DrJ (9 Nov 2010)

Katilot dijo:


> Yo soy bastante neófito en esto, me gustaría que me ayudaseís un poco.
> Qué años son los que más porcentaje de plata han tenido las monedas? No lo hago por pasión numismática 8que luego quien sabe) sino por si el madmax y eso...
> Se puede comprar en cualquier sucursal del banco de España?
> Mushas jrasias de entrepierna, shurmanos.



Las monedas de 12 euros tienen todas igual ley, difieren eso si en la tirada, pero no me parece vital pues aquí ya se esta hablando de plata al peso y no de coleccionismo.

Si no están agotadas si en cualquier sucursal las deberían "vender"

Salu2


----------



## Octubre_borrado (9 Nov 2010)

laroelcántabro dijo:


> No tengo salud ni tiempo para leerme las 43 páginas del hilo. Así pues, si sois tan amables, decidme:
> 1- Cuando llegue el momento de vender las monedas, ¿ a quién?, ¿dónde?, ¿a qué precio?
> 2- Ahora mismo la plata está a 29 $, o sea 20,7 € + ó la onza (euro=1,4 $)-; como la moneda tiene 16,5 gramos de plata quiere decir que tiene un valor de 10,98 € ( onza=31,1 granis). O sea, que el estado nos aplica aún un señoreaje de algo más de 1 € si nos las vende por 12€ ¿ Son correctos estos cálculos?
> 3-¿En qué se diferencia la plata de inversión de la plata bruta? ¿Qué es la granalla?
> Muchas gracias




Pues a mí me interesa mucho saber eso también.

¿Algún alma piadosa?

¿Como se vendería esa plata en caso de que tengan más valor que el facial y quiera recuperar el valor de la plata?

Si compro esas monedas pero no se pueden fundir legalmente ¿Cómo lo hacemos los que no tenemos conexiones con la mafia platófila ::?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Nov 2010)

laroelcántabro dijo:


> No tengo salud ni tiempo para leerme las 43 páginas del hilo. Así pues, si sois tan amables, decidme:
> 1- Cuando llegue el momento de vender las monedas, ¿ a quién?, ¿dónde?, ¿a qué precio?



Buenas preguntas. 

"¿a quien? ¿dónde?" Mi consejo: Vender en el foro o a conocidos. Si la plata sube como pensamos habrá mucha demanda. Hay compra metales que también pagan bien el metal como el_andorrano. 

"¿a qué precio?" Spot-X% y el X dependerá del momento. Lo hemos dicho muchas veces, en el pico del 81 nadie vendió plata por más de spot-30%. No creo que las monedas de 12 euros se venden jamás a más de spot-5%. 




laroelcántabro dijo:


> 2- Ahora mismo la plata está a 29 $, o sea 20,7 € + ó la onza (euro=1,4 $)-; como la moneda tiene 16,5 gramos de plata quiere decir que tiene un valor de 10,98 € ( onza=31,1 granis). O sea, que el estado nos aplica aún un señoreaje de algo más de 1 € si nos las vende por 12€ ¿ Son correctos estos cálculos?



El cálculo es correcto: 18 x 0.925 x20,7 / 31,10 =10,98...

Yo no hablaría de "señoreaje" propiamente dicho. Si no sestuviesen vendiendo plata nos aplicarían un IVA del 18%, lo cual daría un precio de 

10,98 x 1,18 = 12,96

Luego visto así nos estamos ahorrando prácticamente 1 euro de IVA.



laroelcántabro dijo:


> 3-¿En qué se diferencia la plata de inversión de la plata bruta? ¿Qué es la granalla?
> Muchas gracias



La granalla son bolitas de plata y se san en joyería y en las aplicaciones industriales. La definición estricta de plata de inversión, son lingotes "good delivery" del COMEX. Sin embargo la plata de ley superior a 900 es potencialmente plata de inversión.




Octubre dijo:


> Pues a mí me interesa mucho saber eso también.
> 
> ¿Algún alma piadosa?
> 
> ...




Lo de la "legalidad" o no de fundir la moneda es irrelevante. Se lo pasa por el forro todo Cristo. Incluso en USA donde efectivamente es ilegal...

Evidentemente si lo fundís vosotros en vuestra casa nadie lo va a saber, y si alguien os lo compra para fundir no sois vosotros que cometéis ningún delito.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Nov 2010)

Katilot dijo:


> Yo soy bastante neófito en esto, me gustaría que me ayudaseís un poco.
> Qué años son los que más porcentaje de plata han tenido las monedas? No lo hago por pasión numismática 8que luego quien sabe) sino por si el madmax y eso...



Todas tienen ley 925, es decir 92,5% de plata



Katilot dijo:


> Se puede comprar en cualquier sucursal del banco de España?



Mientras les queden sí (y si le peta al cajero). En Madrid hace un par de meses que no venden.



Katilot dijo:


> Mushas jrasias de entrepierna, shurmanos.



¡Forocoches nos invade!

¡Bienvenido shurmano!


----------



## Gamu (11 Nov 2010)

Ayer hice acopio de monedas de 12 euros del BDE. 

En la sucursal de Barcelona les quedan todavía muchas. Solo que si las quieres sin circular entonces no puedes elegir cualquier tirada. Yo me las llevé todas del 2010 y tenian una caja bien grande llena de monedas nuevas...

Vamos, que de momento no parece que haya escasez, por mucho que salga mas barata esa plata que comprarla al spot.


----------



## luismarple (11 Nov 2010)

Definitivamente algo no cuadra... Si fuese negocio ya las habrían retirado.


----------



## Renovatio (11 Nov 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> Definitivamente algo no cuadra... Si fuese negocio ya las habrían retirado.



Le estás confiriendo a los de la FNMT unas capacidades analíticas que no tienen :XX: Y solo pensar en el jaleo burrocrático de:

-"Hola buenas, soy el Director Tecnico de la FNMT, querria hablar con el Director del Banco de España"
-" Para eso tiene que mandar una solicitud al departamento de relaciones institucionales"
-"Para retirar las monedas de 12 euros del mercado?"
- "Debemos hablar con Bóveda, y ellos con Logistica y a su vez con las sucursales regionales. En cuanto tenga las 17 firmas de los respectivos directores, yo creo que podemos pedir la autorización del Senado"
-"Y de todo esto, el Rey que opina?"
-"Uy eso nada, está en Myanmar, hasta la vuelta no sabemos nada"
-"Hmm vale, le paso la copia incoada de la petición a Tesoro y al menos que quede constancia..."
-" Lo que sea, buenos dias!"


----------



## luismarple (11 Nov 2010)

Renovatio dijo:


> Le estás confiriendo a los de la FNMT unas capacidades analíticas que no tienen :XX: Y solo pensar en el jaleo burrocrático de:
> 
> -"Hola buenas, soy el Director Tecnico de la FNMT, querria hablar con el Director del Banco de España"
> -" Para eso tiene que mandar una solicitud al departamento de relaciones institucionales"
> ...



Pues cuando Solbes quiso vender el oro del banco de España a sus amigos no hubo ningún problema. Si esas monedas fuesen negocio ya se hubiesen agotado. y te pongo un ejemplo:

Hace unos años Euskaltel sacó una oferta por la que si te dabas de alta como cliente de movil prepago y pagabas 50 euros te daban 50 euros de saldo y un movil valorado en 150 euros. El caso es que ese movil se podía liberar y en Francia había tiendas que los compraban por 100 euros para revenderlos. Pues a Euskaltel se le agotaron los móviles en dos días, porque la gente daba de alta a su abuela, a su prima, a sus hijos lactantes y a maría santísima, cruzaba la muga con los móviles y los vendía sacando 50 eurazos limpios por cada uno.

Si estas monedas de plata fuesen negocio ya habría algún listo encargado de que no quedara ni una en el BdE.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Nov 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> Si estas monedas de plata fuesen negocio ya habría algún listo encargado de que no quedara ni una en el BdE.



De momento no está el spot suficientemente alto para que te paguen más de 12 euros por ellas. Cuando lo esté, en dos días ya no quedarán como para los móviles. De momento están restringiendo las ventas a 83 monedas por cabeza.

El momento de actuar es ahora. "Speculator" es "el que ve lejos", y actua anticipadamente. Lo bueno es que el riesgo es cero. Lo único que puedes perder es algo de tiempo (que también es valioso).


----------



## segundaresidencia (11 Nov 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> Pues cuando Solbes quiso vender el oro del banco de España a sus amigos no hubo ningún problema. Si esas monedas fuesen negocio ya se hubiesen agotado. y te pongo un ejemplo:
> 
> Hace unos años Euskaltel sacó una oferta por la que si te dabas de alta como cliente de movil prepago y pagabas 50 euros te daban 50 euros de saldo y un movil valorado en 150 euros. El caso es que ese movil se podía liberar y en Francia había tiendas que los compraban por 100 euros para revenderlos. Pues a Euskaltel se le agotaron los móviles en dos días, porque la gente daba de alta a su abuela, a su prima, a sus hijos lactantes y a maría santísima, cruzaba la muga con los móviles y los vendía sacando 50 eurazos limpios por cada uno.
> 
> Si estas monedas de plata fuesen negocio ya habría algún listo encargado de que no quedara ni una en el BdE.



pienso como tu , el otro dia fui a comprar monedas de esas aqui en madrid, y el tio sin problema me sacó una caja que tenia llena de monedas le pregunte si eran esas las que le quedaban y me dijo "¿quieres mas?tengo las que quieras", como vi que tampoco habia panico comprador, al final coji solo 5 monedas ,me decepcioné la verdad,primero pregunte en ibercaja y me dijeron que avisando con 24 48 horas sin problema,que cuando les llevan cash para los cajeros, les pueden llevar esas monedas, y en el bde igual.
hay algo que tampoco me acaba de cuadrar, y que conste que soy un acaparador de monedas, las que compré hace tiempo las volvi a canjear,porque las veia una gilipollez tenerlas, compré onzas mexicanas por algo mas de 13 euros, y creo que acerté comprandolas, he ganado mas con ellas que si hubiese mantenido las monedas de 12 euros 
un saludo


----------



## debianita (11 Nov 2010)

Voy a ir al BdE a por monedas con toda la familia , una pregunta , hay que pagar con cash? Las monedas son feas de cojones, pero quien se puede negar a un trade sin riesgos ....

Gracias


----------



## segundaresidencia (11 Nov 2010)

Renovatio dijo:


> Le estás confiriendo a los de la FNMT unas capacidades analíticas que no tienen :XX: Y solo pensar en el jaleo burrocrático de:
> 
> -"Hola buenas, soy el Director Tecnico de la FNMT, querria hablar con el Director del Banco de España"
> -" Para eso tiene que mandar una solicitud al departamento de relaciones institucionales"
> ...



no se hace asi, se hace asi;
<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/r4F63er-0wA?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/r4F63er-0wA?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## PutinReReloaded (11 Nov 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> Si estas monedas de plata fuesen negocio ya habría algún listo encargado de que no quedara ni una en el BdE.



Nos ha quedado suficientemente claro que ese listo no vas a ser tú 

El BCE te garantiza la recompra de esa plata a 12 euros de valor facial. La plata en el mercado ya vale 10,5 euros y puede bajar o subir. 

Entiendes lo que significa esto? No hay en el mundo inversión sin riesgo... bueno sí, las monedas de plata de 12 euros del BdE ;D. Menos riesgo que los Bonos del Tesoro y mayor rentabiliad potencial también.


----------



## itaka (11 Nov 2010)

en el BDE me han confirmado que estas monedas no tienen validez de circulación fuera de España. vamos que no puedes pagar en Francia. una pena. 

eso no impide que me aproxime a comprar unas cuantas.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Nov 2010)

itaka dijo:


> en el BDE me han confirmado que estas monedas no tienen validez de circulación fuera de España. vamos que no puedes pagar en Francia. una pena.
> 
> eso no impide que me aproxime a comprar unas cuantas.



Creo que el pagar por el facial en el resto de la UE es lo que menos importa....

Cuando valga la plata más que el facial, esa moneda va a ser más internacional que cualquier euro. La plata la vas a poder vender en cualquier lugar del mundo.


----------



## luismarple (11 Nov 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Nos ha quedado suficientemente claro que ese listo no vas a ser tú
> 
> El BCE te garantiza la recompra de esa plata a 12 euros de valor facial. La plata en el mercado ya vale 10,5 euros y puede bajar o subir.
> 
> Entiendes lo que significa esto? No hay en el mundo inversión sin riesgo... bueno sí, las monedas de plata de 12 euros del BdE ;D. Menos riesgo que los Bonos del Tesoro y mayor rentabiliad potencial también.



Y por qué no se han terminado ya?? cuando algo es buen negocio se acaba echando virutas.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (11 Nov 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> Y por qué no se han terminado ya?? cuando algo es buen negocio se acaba echando virutas.



Pues venga, explícanoslo tu tan sesudamente como acostumbras en tus intervenciones


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Nov 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> Y por qué no se han terminado ya?? cuando algo es buen negocio se acaba echando virutas.



No te preocupes que no van a durar mucho....

No es que sea "buen negocio". Es que es un negocio SIN RIESGO y con potencial. Algo que se ve muy raramente. Tan raramente que cuesta de creer y la gente no sabe apreciar.


----------



## luismarple (11 Nov 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Pues venga, explícanoslo tu tan sesudamente como acostumbras en tus intervenciones



Solo sé que no se lo suficiente.

No todos tenemos respuestas para todo, Putin, en la Biblia lo explican claramente: vuestra ciencia es inexacta.


----------



## merche400 (11 Nov 2010)

Pues que la gente no tiene ni puta idea de lo que es el dinero.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (11 Nov 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> No todos tenemos respuestas para todo, Putin, en la Biblia lo explican claramente: vuestra ciencia es inexacta.



Datos tienes mas que suficientes, lo que te falta es otra cosa.

Aclaro: me la pela que pongas a salvo tus ahorros o no.


----------



## kaxkamel (11 Nov 2010)

acabo de pillar otras 80 monedas (en donostia no les quedaban nuevas del 2002, 2009 y 2007).
con eso hago 240... en principio me pararé en 300 y seguiré esperando (iluso dirá alguno) que el oro pegue un rebajote de aquí a unos meses para cargar algo de amarillo.


----------



## Octubre_borrado (11 Nov 2010)

He encontrado una sucursal con monedas de plata de 12 de diferentes años. Acabo de hablar con ellos y me han dicho "¿de qué años las quieres? Aquí nos quedan todavía de varios años" así que me iré de excursión en un ratito.

La cuestión es ¿Hay alguna diferencia entre monedas del 2010 o del 2006 o del 2003? ¿son mejores unas que las otras o da igual? ¿Algún año en concreto?


----------



## kaxkamel (11 Nov 2010)

el año de mayor tirada es el 2004 (que tiene dos modelos, uno de los cuales es el de leti y pncipito que son 2.500.000)
el 2009 son +- 800.000.
el 2009 +- 900.000
el 2002 +- 1.600.000

pero valor numismático... yo creo que no tienen ni tendrán.
es plata y 12 euros garantizados.
e insisto: son feas de cojones


----------



## luismarple (11 Nov 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Datos tienes mas que suficientes, lo que te falta es otra cosa.
> 
> Aclaro: me la pela que pongas a salvo tus ahorros o no.



Siempre eres así de agradable? seguro que eres la clásica persona que cae bien a todo el mundo.

La aclaración era innecesaria, para empezar porque no tengo ahorros.


----------



## Garrapatez (11 Nov 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> Y por qué no se han terminado ya?? cuando algo es buen negocio se acaba echando virutas.



Vamos a ver, si es un buen negocio es precisamente porque el común de los mortales no es consciente de ello y todavía te puedes subir al carro.

Estáis comentando todo el rato "algo no me cuadra", cuando la cosa os empiece a cuadrar olvidaos de comprar porque a muchos otros ya les "habrá cuadrado" antes.

Tenéis que utilizar la cabeza y pensar, proyectar el escenario para el futuro y saber leer las oportunidades cuando los demás todavía no se han enterado. 

Lo que os pasa es que vosotros considerais un buen negocio entrar cuando todo el mundo entra, pensando que si todos entran es porque es un buen negocio y ahí está vuestro error porque cuando todos entran es cuando el negocio se acaba. Parece mentira que en un foro llamado burbuja inmobiliaria uno tenga que estar explicando todavía estas cosas.

En fin, sigan mirando las musarañas que mientras tanto Electrico0 sigue con su moto saqueando las sucursales


----------



## Octubre_borrado (11 Nov 2010)

kaxkamel dijo:


> el año de mayor tirada es el 2004 (que tiene dos modelos, uno de los cuales es el de leti y pncipito que son 2.500.000)
> el 2009 son +- 800.000.
> el 2009 +- 900.000
> el 2002 +- 1.600.000
> ...



¿Y el gramaje de la plata es el mismo en todas las emisiones?

En realidad no me refería al valor numismático sino a si el gramaje es el mismo en todas las emisiones y por tanto hay igual cantidad de plata en las monedas o si las hay con más o menos plata.

Pregunto porque si no tengo mal entendido las nuevas de 20 euros van a tener menos plata.

_Ed. Y fijo que yo le llamo gramaje y se llama de otra forma _


----------



## kaxkamel (11 Nov 2010)

Octubre dijo:


> ¿Y el gramaje de la plata es el mismo en todas las emisiones?
> 
> En realidad no me refería al valor numismático sino a si el gramaje es el mismo en todas las emisiones y por tanto hay igual cantidad de plata en las monedas o si las hay con más o menos plata.
> 
> Pregunto porque si no tengo mal entendido las nuevas de 20 euros van a tener menos plata.



sí.
en todas es el mismo, el gramaje (18 gr de los cuales plata son 16 y pico) y la ley (925)
las nuevas de 20 serán iguales pero con valor facial de 20 (precisamente por eso parece de bobos comprar las de 20 teniendo las de 12 que tienen la misma cantidad de plata, mayor "antigüedad"... Y CUESTAN CASI LA MITAD


----------



## PutinReReloaded (11 Nov 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> Siempre eres así de agradable? seguro que eres la clásica persona que cae bien a todo el mundo.



Quién te ha votado representante de "todo el mundo", engreído? Si vas por la vida queriendo caer bien a todo el mundo es que no tienes personalidad. 

No tengo el más mínimo interés en caerte bien porque no me aportas absolutamente nada. Yo sí que te aporto y mucho, pero también se lo aporto a miles de foreros así que tu estupidez voluntaria o fingida cuenta muy poco. Si todos fuesen como tú abandonaría el foro.


----------



## mc_toni (11 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> No te preocupes que no van a durar mucho....



Cuanto tiempo es "no mucho"? 1 mes? dos meses? 5 dias? antes de final de final de año mi intención es "pillar unas pocas", por eso lo pregunto: llegaré a tiempo?


----------



## luismarple (11 Nov 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Quién te ha votado representante de "todo el mundo", engreído? Si vas por la vida queriendo caer bien a todo el mundo es que no tienes personalidad.
> 
> No tengo el más mínimo interés en caerte bien porque no me aportas absolutamente nada.* Yo sí que te aporto y mucho, pero también se lo aporto a miles de foreros *así que tu estupidez voluntaria o fingida cuenta muy poco. Si todos fuesen como tú abandonaría el foro.



Y luego el engreido soy yo... En fin.

Así solo vas a conseguir que nadie quiera ir a tu fiesta de cumpleaños.



Putin, a veces pienso que solo te falta un accidente en un laboratorio para convertirte en un supervillano.


----------



## electric0 (11 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> En fin, sigan mirando las musarañas que mientras tanto Electrico0 sigue con su moto saqueando las sucursales



Eso eso, sigan preguntandose si valen o no valen, y si es buen negocio o no, que yo ya llevo años "recolectando", pero sigan uds dudando por favor, que la moto es de 125 y consume muy poco....




Octubre dijo:


> ¿Y el gramaje de la plata es el mismo en todas las emisiones?
> 
> Pregunto porque si no tengo mal entendido las nuevas de 20 euros van a tener menos plata.
> 
> _Ed. Y fijo que yo le llamo gramaje y se llama de otra forma _




Todas las emisiones de 12€ son las mismas en cuanto al peso y calidad, solo cambia el dibujo, que es mas horrible si cabe en unas ediciones que en otras.

Las nuevas de 20€ van a tener la misma plata, ni mas ni menos.




kaxkamel dijo:


> sí.
> en todas es el mismo, el gramaje (18 gr de los cuales plata son 16 y pico) y la ley (925)
> las nuevas de 20 serán iguales pero con valor facial de 20 (precisamente por eso parece de bobos comprar las de 20 teniendo las de 12 que tienen la misma cantidad de plata, mayor "antigüedad"... Y CUESTAN CASI LA MITAD



Leemos poco y preguntamos mucho, y claro por eso siempre llegamos tarde... ya paso con los pisitos y adobaos.... y ahora pasara con las monedas.... al final todo el mundo comprando las de 20€ y esperando revalorizaciones monstruosas de un 5000%, porque sus monedas lo valen..... para entonces llegara un servidor vendera las monedas como plata "de inversion" y se comprara un adobao con lo que me den por 1000 monedas...... y si no al tiempo.....


---------------

Saludos gente.


----------



## luismarple (11 Nov 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Eso eso, sigan preguntandose si valen o no valen, y si es buen negocio o no, que yo ya llevo años "recolectando", pero sigan uds dudando por favor, que la moto es de 125 y consume muy poco....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



estooo... No es por ser agorero pero si das un pelotazo con las de 12 euros que no es tal con las de 20 lo más que vas a sacar son 8 euros por moneda, 8x1000= 8000 euros... Cuando vayas a comprar un piso por 8000 euros me avisas, que me apunto.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (11 Nov 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> estooo... No es por ser agorero pero si das un pelotazo con las de 12 euros que no es tal con las de 20 lo más que vas a sacar son 8 euros por moneda, 8x1000= 8000 euros... Cuando vayas a comprar un piso por 8000 euros me avisas, que me apunto.



A ver listo, que también pareces un genio de las finanzas... dinos qué inversión promete un 67% de beneficio en los tiempos que corren (8 /12 x 100= 66,66)

Todos estamos atentos a tus grandes y sesudas contribuciones.


----------



## itaka (11 Nov 2010)

la unica pega por decir algo es que no son aceptadas en el resto de la UE, solo se puede pagar con ellas dentro d españa. lo digo por no estar callado, que las voy a comprar igualmente.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (11 Nov 2010)

itaka dijo:


> la unica pega por decir algo es que no son aceptadas en el resto de la UE



Lo que no es aceptado es su valor facial, pero eso dejará de ser relevante a poco que suba el valor del metal.


----------



## luismarple (11 Nov 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> A ver listo, que también pareces un genio de las finanzas... dinos qué inversión promete un 67% de beneficio en los tiempos que corren (8 /12 x 100= 66,66)
> 
> Todos estamos atentos a tus grandes y sesudas contribuciones.



Y yo que sé!! pregúntale a electricO, que es el que lo promete!

Cuando seas un supervillano que nombre te vas a poner?? Doctor Sonrisas?


----------



## PutinReReloaded (11 Nov 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> Y yo que sé!!



Mira la hora que marca el reloj: ya son las POR QUÉ NO TE CALLAS y cuarto por lo menos. Las NECIO en punto hace mucho que tocaron.


----------



## luismarple (11 Nov 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Mira la hora que marca el reloj: ya son las POR QUÉ NO TE CALLAS y cuarto por lo menos. Las NECIO en punto hace mucho que tocaron.



Vaya! es el festival del humor!! ahora comprendo lo de Doctor Sonrisas!! has ensayado ya tu risa de supervillano?? vas a tener un sillón giratorio y un gato al que acariciaras mientras maduras tus planes perversos??


----------



## PutinReReloaded (11 Nov 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> Vaya! es el festival del humor!!



Otra razón para que sobres, soso.


----------



## luismarple (11 Nov 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Otra razón para que sobres, soso.



No estás cansado de oir a tu madre decirte que como sigas así nunca te vas a echar novia? intenta ser un poco más amable aunque nos consideres seres inferiores, te sentirás mejor contigo mismo y con los demás.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (11 Nov 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> No estás cansado de oir a tu madre decirte que como sigas así nunca te vas a echar novia? intenta ser un poco más amable aunque nos consideres seres inferiores, te sentirás mejor contigo mismo y con los demás.



Deja ya de suplicarme y aporta algo, que parece que tienes los cojones disecados. Las mujeres valoran más una sesera bien puesta que una nenaza que solo ofrece pucheritos y lamentaciones.

*Si no te interesan las monedas de 12 euros del BCE esfúmate y no ensucies el hilo.*

Y cuidadín con mentar a mi madre porque puedes acabar pero que muy mal.


----------



## Garrapatez (11 Nov 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Deja ya de suplicarme y aporta algo, que parece que tienes los cojones disecados. Las mujeres valoran más una sesera bien puesta que una nenaza que solo ofrece pucheritos y lamentaciones.
> 
> *Si no te interesan las monedas de 12 euros del BCE esfúmate y no ensucies el hilo.*
> 
> Y cuidadín con mentar a mi madre porque puedes acabar pero que muy mal.



Putin, a ese no le hagas ni puto caso que se le ve de lejos que viene a trolear.



luismarple dijo:


> estooo... No es por ser agorero pero si das un pelotazo con las de 12 euros que no es tal con las de 20 lo más que vas a sacar son 8 euros por moneda, 8x1000= 8000 euros... Cuando vayas a comprar un piso por 8000 euros me avisas, que me apunto.



Y quién te ha dicho a ti que el forero electrico sólo tiene 1.000 monedas? eso es lo que él dice pero yo no me lo trago, seguro que en más de una ocasión ha estado a punto de joder la moto del peso :XX::XX:

Vamos a ver que parece que no te enteras, piensa en el valor real del metal de esas monedas y no en el valor facial, dentro de 3 ó 4 años bien podrían haber duplicado o triplicado el valor que se pagó por ellas. Pero tu mismo...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Vamos a ver, si es un buen negocio es precisamente porque el común de los mortales no es consciente de ello y todavía te puedes subir al carro.
> 
> Estáis comentando todo el rato "algo no me cuadra", cuando la cosa os empiece a cuadrar olvidaos de comprar porque a muchos otros ya les "habrá cuadrado" antes.
> 
> ...



Jo,jo,jo,...que bueno...

Bueno, luisitomarple es de aquellos que nunca se decide...Le recuerdo husmear por los hilos de metales hace 2 o 3 años y estoy seguro que no tiene una sola onza de oro...

Si él es feliz con sus papelitos, y son sus costumbres...pues habrá que respetarlas...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Nov 2010)

mc_toni dijo:


> Cuanto tiempo es "no mucho"? 1 mes? dos meses? 5 dias? antes de final de final de año mi intención es "pillar unas pocas", por eso lo pregunto: llegaré a tiempo?



Apuesto por unas semanas como mucho. A final de año no quedan. Aunque no tengo bola de cristal...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Nov 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Eso eso, sigan preguntandose si valen o no valen, y si es buen negocio o no, que yo ya llevo años "recolectando", pero sigan uds dudando por favor, que la moto es de 125 y consume muy poco....



Bueno...al menos la cilindrada le tiene confinado cerca de Córdoba...:XX:

Los del norte podéis estar tranquilos que no va a llegar eléctric0 con su mobilette a levantaros las monedas...Pero para los demás no estoy tan seguro...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Nov 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> estooo... No es por ser agorero pero si das un pelotazo con las de 12 euros que no es tal con las de 20 lo más que vas a sacar son 8 euros por moneda, 8x1000= 8000 euros... Cuando vayas a comprar un piso por 8000 euros me avisas, que me apunto.



Oye, desde que andas por el foro el pelotazo lo podías haber dado tú...En tu hilo del pelotazo de la semana podías haber recomendado comprar oro o plata....

Es posible que una vez se acaben nadie quiera venderlas por menos de 20 euros que es lo que valen las nuevas. Es decir 66,7% de beneficio sin riesgo. El pelotazo no está mal. Alguna habitación más tendrá el piso.


----------



## electric0 (11 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Putin, a ese no le hagas ni puto caso que se le ve de lejos que viene a trolear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo siempre he dicho que tengo mas de 1000, pero........ mas de 1000 pueden ser desde 1001... hasta ...... jajajajajajajajajaja, muchas

Bueno la moto del peso no.... pero kilometros sin salir a carretera muchos....

La carga normal.... pues la tipica 250 piezas a 12€ son 3000€ y de peso 4.5 kilos, menos a ultima hora que practicamente las llevo en el bolsillo, porque ya no se encuentran (aqui no hay Bde) y raro es pasar de 20....

Estaba pensando en irme a sevilla con la extra de navidad y esas cosas, a terminar de saquear lo que haya... eso si, a sevilla en coche, jajajajaaj, que la moto de 125,correr no corre mucho y ya hace mal tiempo para viajes largos...

Y al final hagan uds numeros..... como no tengo prisa... lo normal??? pues lo dicho, una vivienda por 1000 monedas de plata.

Cordiales saludos.


----------



## electric0 (11 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Bueno...al menos la cilindrada le tiene confinado cerca de Córdoba...:XX:
> 
> Los del norte podéis estar tranquilos que no va a llegar eléctric0 con su mobilette a levantaros las monedas...Pero para los demás no estoy tan seguro...



JAJAJAJAAJAJA, tambien tengo coche monster, tambien tengo coche, y ademas comprobado que con un deposito le hago 900 kilometros, asi que alli donde las haya en un momento dado soy capaz de ir a por ellas... el problema viene ya a ser el dinero para comprarlas, jajajajajaaj

Saludos


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (11 Nov 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Yo siempre he dicho que tengo mas de 1000, pero........ mas de 1000 pueden ser desde 1001... hasta ...... jajajajajajajajajaja, muchas.




Pues no veo el negocio. 

Sigues teniendo la misma cantidad de dinero invertido que entonces (12*nº monedas) solo que descontando el tiempo empleado en tus viajes, la gasolina y la inflación de varios años, estás en pérdidas.

Pero si hubieras comprado onzas o pakillos al precio de 2008 ahora estarías forrado.

En fin, sigue así que llegarás lejos con la moto.

P.D.: en el BDE de mi ciudad les quedan como para llenar un trailer


----------



## PutinReReloaded (11 Nov 2010)

Bender Rodríguez dijo:


> si hubieras comprado onzas o pakillos al precio de 2008 ahora estarías forrado.



Es cierto, pero estas monedas ofrecían la posibilidad de invertir sin riesgo a los plateros mas precavidos. Todo seguro tiene un precio.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Nov 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Estaba pensando en irme a sevilla con la extra de navidad...





electric0 dijo:


> JAJAJAJAAJAJA, tambien tengo coche monster, tambien tengo coche,...



Jo,jo,jo,...ya no están a salvo ni en Bilbao...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Nov 2010)

Bender Rodríguez dijo:


> Pero si hubieras comprado onzas o pakillos al precio de 2008 ahora estarías forrado.



Pero que manía tienen ustedes...Si a lo mejor además tiene más onzas que todos juntos...Y sí hubiese cargado de maples de paladio en febrero del 2009 ahora llevaría un 250% de plusvalías...Y si mi abuela tuviese ruedas...

Una cosa no quita la otra. La moneda de 12 euros permite posicionarse en plata sin ningún riesgo, salvo el de la inflación. Los pakillos no han dado la rentabilidad de la plata ni de coña, esencialmente porque se revenden muy mal.


----------



## electric0 (11 Nov 2010)

Bender Rodríguez dijo:


> Pues no veo el negocio.
> 
> Sigues teniendo la misma cantidad de dinero invertido que entonces (12*nº monedas) solo que descontando el tiempo empleado en tus viajes, la gasolina y la inflación de varios años, estás en pérdidas.
> 
> ...



¿Y quien coño le ha dicho a ud que yo estaba haciendo un negocio?
¿y porque coño no se lee el resto del hilo para hablar con propiedad?
¿acaso sabe ud con certeza porque compraba yo esas monedas por cientos?

si, claro, si hubiera comprado pakillos..... si hubiera comprado coca.... y claro si mi abuela hubiera meado de pie no seria mi abuela, seria mi abuelo....

Como ya no tengo mas ganas de repetirlo, coje ud y se me lee el hilo entero, y ya viene y si eso se disculpa, cuando se me entere de que nunca y repito nunca hice ninguna inversion.... solo asegure mi dinero, nada mas...

QUe ud, lo pase bien, y a ser posible que lea mas.

edito, por olvido...

Dudo que en su ciudad llenen un trailer,(ni una furgoneta) pero si se empeña, tengo 15 disponibles para llenar si hace falta, en menos de 48 horas, a 24.000 kilos cada uno..... el problema es el liquido, esos papeliltos de colores, que no tengo, para cambiarlos por dinero de verdad.


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (11 Nov 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> ¿Y quien coño le ha dicho a ud que yo estaba haciendo un negocio?
> ¿y porque coño no se lee el resto del hilo para hablar con propiedad?
> ¿acaso sabe ud con certeza porque compraba yo esas monedas por cientos?
> 
> ...



Tranquilo hombre que te va a salir una úlcera. 

Mi comentaria no pretendía ir por la vertiente pugilística que tanto gusta por estos lares. Solo pretendía apuntar que como inversión no era interesante y aún hoy es dudosa. Y como refugio pues depende, siempre será mejor que los papelitos de colores, por supuesto, pero hay opciones mejores y ampliamente debatidas en el foro.

Y decirte que tengo varios cientos de ellas por lo que pueda pasar. Pero con los pakillos he duplicado en poco tiempo y con éstas aún no le he visto color al asunto.

Aunque si yo tuviera dinero en efectivo para cargar 15 trailers de 24 Tm con monedas de 12 leurítos...

Un momento que hago un sencillo cálculo:

*15 trailers * 24.000 kg * 12 € / 0.018 kg = 240 millones de euros !!!!!!!!!
*

Como iba diciendo, si yo tuviera ese capital pues no andaría con la moto dando bandazos de sucursal en sucursal y con la tarjeta de descuento del carrefour en la cartera como buen lonchafinista. Más bien me movería en jet privado y con el pasaporte de mi recientemente adquirida nacionalidad suiza en el bolsillo. 

Y a vivir tranquilo hoyga!!

Y con respecto al dinero, pues como se ha hecho siempre: en lingotes de oro guardados en la cámara de seguridad del banco Otto.

En fin, cada uno se monta la vida según puede o sabe.

Saludos motero.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Nov 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> edito, por olvido...
> 
> Dudo que en su ciudad llenen un trailer,(ni una furgoneta) pero si se empeña, tengo 15 disponibles para llenar si hace falta, en menos de 48 horas, a 24.000 kilos cada uno..... el problema es el liquido, esos papeliltos de colores, que no tengo, para cambiarlos por dinero de verdad.



Lo sabía, lo sabía,...Tiene camiones para llenar... :8:

Lo de la Vespa es sólo para disimular...


----------



## Garrapatez (11 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Lo sabía, lo sabía,...Tiene camiones para llenar... :8:
> 
> Lo de la Vespa es sólo para disimular...



:XX::XX::XX:

Lo que me habré reído con los post del forero Electrico imaginándole apatrullando la ciudad. :XX:

Si todo se va a la mierda a lo mejor más de uno no tiene ni para comer mientras nuestro ilustre forero se puede permitir el lujo de vender su antigua moto y empezar a apatrullar con esto:


----------



## El cid (11 Nov 2010)

Electric0 con las ganancias se comprara un trator de oro. 

Yepaaaa.

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BBhtXslsg6A?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BBhtXslsg6A?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## electric0 (11 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Lo sabía, lo sabía,...Tiene camiones para llenar... :8:
> 
> Lo de la Vespa es sólo para disimular...



solo 15 trailers ¿donde dice que se los vaya mandando? la carga de pales le corresponde a ud. no tengo transpaleta en ninguno de ellos, ni toro mecanico, aunque si tengo uno de ellos basculante, los demas tipo tauline....

Ya sabe, el basculante para la granalla, a granel, JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Fofernico (12 Nov 2010)

Hola,

siguen vendiendo estas monedas de 12€ por su valor facial en el BdE? No es una mala compra para ir metiéndose en la plata sin arriesgar, no creéis?

Cuando España se salga del Euro y llegue el reinado de Sauron valdrán lo que valga la plata (aunque lleven poca)

Mientras todo aguante seguirán valiendo 12€

Qué opinais?

Un saludo,

P.


----------



## luismarple (12 Nov 2010)

Fofernico dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> siguen vendiendo estas monedas de 12€ por su valor facial en el BdE? No es una mala compra para ir metiéndose en la plata sin arriesgar, no creéis?
> 
> ...



Monedas de plata de 12 euros del BdE dices?? mmmmm.... Parece interesante....



Tio!! que llevamos 48 páginas hablando del tema!!!


----------



## electric0 (12 Nov 2010)

Bueno, pues como ya suponia yo estamos de paradita..... despues de dar "marcas" realmente extraordinarias, estamos otra vez parados, pero eso si sin perderlo todo.....

Mi ultima compra fue de granalla, ante la imposibilidad de conseguir monedas ( no ve voy a desplazar por si acaso hubiera o hubiese, sin ninguna seguridad)... en cualquier caso desde mi ultima compra no se ha perdido la subida de 30-35 € por kilo, es decir aunque en momentos puntuales la subida fuera de casi 100€ kilo, y luego haya caido, en las dos ultimas semanas mantiene un beneficio de 30-35 € kilo, que ya no tienen pinta de perderse....

Lo cual confima mi pobre teoria de que va a seguir subiendo en breve, de aqui a fin de año, aunque de momento este la cosa parada....

Saludos.


----------



## luismarple (12 Nov 2010)

Por cierto, que me habeis convencido, yo también me voy a coger un par de ristras de esas, no vaya a ser el único que no se salve del madmax por no haberos escuchado.


----------



## electric0 (12 Nov 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> Monedas de plata de 12 euros del BdE dices?? mmmmm.... Parece interesante....
> 
> 
> 
> Tio!! que llevamos 48 páginas hablando del tema!!!



Vamos a ver...... esta gente ..... ¿son pomperos? ¿son mutinicks? ¿trols? ¿vienen solo a dar la brasa? ¿porque no leen? ¿leer sigue siendo bonito no?

en fin.....


----------



## luismarple (12 Nov 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Vamos a ver...... esta gente ..... ¿son pomperos? ¿son mutinicks? ¿trols? ¿vienen solo a dar la brasa? ¿porque no leen? ¿leer sigue siendo bonito no?
> 
> en fin.....



Quien?? yo??? talking to me??? talking to me???????????

Hoyga! que ya le he dicho que me han convencido!! que me paso al grupo de los listos!!! soy el hombre que cambió de opinión en un foro!!!!

El lunes sin falta voy al BdE, a ver lo que pasa.


----------



## electric0 (12 Nov 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> Quien?? yo??? talking to me??? talking to me???????????
> 
> Hoyga! que ya le he dicho que me han convencido!! que me paso al grupo de los listos!!! soy el hombre que cambió de opinión en un foro!!!!
> 
> El lunes sin falta voy al BdE, a ver lo que pasa.



No por Dios, cambiar de opinion le honra, y mucho, para eso somos humanos para equivocarnos y rectificar.....

mi comentario era como continuacion a su sarcastico/cinico comentario sobre el post de fofernico...

MIs disculpas si penso por un momento que iba el comentario por Ud.

Saludos


----------



## luismarple (12 Nov 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> No por Dios, cambiar de opinion le honra, y mucho, para eso somos humanos para equivocarnos y rectificar.....
> 
> mi comentario era como continuacion a su sarcastico/cinico comentario sobre el post de fofernico...
> 
> ...



Como?? sarcasmo yo?? cinismo yo??? pero si ni siquiera sé lo que significa eso!!!


----------



## segundaresidencia (12 Nov 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> Como?? sarcasmo yo?? cinismo yo??? pero si ni siquiera sé lo que significa eso!!!



me acabo de pasar por este post para borrar los tag con insultos a mi persona (calopez antes baneaba por eso ,ahora parece que le da igual)y te veo pululando por aqui luisma, que no te pase na¡¡¡¡¡
ve con pàraguas, que como trates de chafar en chiringo a alguno te va a caer la del pulpo
un saludo (y un beso en la boca de mi avatar para ti )


----------



## luismarple (12 Nov 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> me acabo de pasar por este post para borrar los tag con insultos a mi persona (calopez antes baneaba por eso ,ahora parece que le da igual)y te veo pululando por aqui luisma, que no te pase na¡¡¡¡¡
> ve con pàraguas, que como trates de chafar en chiringo a alguno te va a caer la del pulpo
> un saludo (y un beso en la boca de mi avatar para ti )



No pasa nada segun, me he pasado al enemigo y ahora somos supercompytronkys. Con decirte que voy a ir con Putin a por monedas de 12 euros al BdE...

Por cierto, me ha llamado la atencion una cosa de tu post, te tienes que pasar periodicamente por este hilo para limpiar los tags?? joe como se ceba la gente!


----------



## segundaresidencia (12 Nov 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> No pasa nada segun, me he pasado al enemigo y ahora somos supercompytronkys. Con decirte que voy a ir con Putin a por monedas de 12 euros al BdE...
> 
> *Por cierto, me ha llamado la atencion una cosa de tu post, te tienes que pasar periodicamente por este hilo para limpiar los tags?? joe como se ceba la gente*!




si, es una pasada lo de los tag, pero bueno ,la verdad es que me la suda, son del monstruo y sus otros nicks, me da la risa ver como los moderadores lo consienten, duermo de puta madre, y eso de poder borrar los tag mola, te da como autoridad jo jo jo, ahora se lo que siente un moderador al banear ,mira voy a borrar todos los tag a ver que tal

eres de la superpandy (orosfera)tambien????

joder que envidia me das compy, ¿sabes si con el family check te dejan entrar en la orosfera???'


----------



## segundaresidencia (12 Nov 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> No pasa nada segun, me he pasado al enemigo y ahora somos supercompytronkys. Con decirte que voy a ir con Putin a por monedas de 12 euros al BdE...
> 
> Por cierto, me ha llamado la atencion una cosa de tu post, te tienes que pasar periodicamente por este hilo para limpiar los tags?? joe como se ceba la gente!



tendras que aprender a bailar el breakin dancin en la superpandy luisma


----------



## luismarple (12 Nov 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> tendras que aprender a bailar el breakin dancin en la superpandy luisma



Jajajajaja!! ese bailecito le pega al putin como a un santo dos pistolas!!
En el fondo es un chaval majo, solo que vive en un mundo que no le comprende... En fin.

He decidido dar una oportunidad a los zumbaos estos de las monedas, a ver lo que pasa.


----------



## Garrapatez (12 Nov 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> me acabo de pasar por este post para borrar los tag con insultos a mi persona (calopez antes baneaba por eso ,ahora parece que le da igual)y te veo pululando por aqui luisma, que no te pase na¡¡¡¡¡
> ve con pàraguas, que como trates de chafar en chiringo a alguno te va a caer la del pulpo
> un saludo (y un beso en la boca de mi avatar para ti )





segundaresidencia dijo:


> si, es una pasada lo de los tag, pero bueno ,la verdad es que me la suda, son del monstruo y sus otros nicks, me da la risa ver como los moderadores lo consienten, duermo de puta madre, y eso de poder borrar los tag mola, te da como autoridad jo jo jo, ahora se lo que siente un moderador al banear ,mira voy a borrar todos los tag a ver que tal
> 
> eres de la superpandy (orosfera)tambien????
> 
> joder que envidia me das compy, ¿sabes si con el family check te dejan entrar en la orosfera???'



Lamentable lo del 2ª, dedicándose a censurar las tonterías que se escriben en los tags como si todavía estuviésemos en párvulos.

Por favor dedíquese a aportar algo interesante al hilo o déjenos en paz y no nos haga partícipes de sus pajas mentales.


----------



## segundaresidencia (12 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Lamentable lo del 2ª, dedicándose a censurar las tonterías que se escriben en los tags como si todavía estuviésemos en párvulos.
> 
> Por favor dedíquese a aportar algo interesante al hilo o déjenos en paz y no nos haga partícipes de sus pajas mentales.



que si monster que si,tomate la pastillita anda ,recuerda,la azul(con la que te levantas los 60.000/dia)

ves luisma????


----------



## Garrapatez (12 Nov 2010)

Por cierto, esta mañana he pillado unas cuantas ristras del 2009 de las de la presidencia europea en el BBVA, he entrado en 5 sucursales de distintos bancos y casi nadie tiene, hablando con el tío me ha dicho que no hay mucha gente que las pida.

Las monedas son feas de cojones.


----------



## luismarple (12 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Por cierto, esta mañana he pillado unas cuantas ristras del 2009 de las de la presidencia europea en el BBVA, he entrado en 5 sucursales de distintos bancos y casi nadie tiene, hablando con el tío me ha dicho que no hay mucha gente que las pida.
> 
> Las monedas son feas de cojones.



Pero no hemos quedado que el año da igual?? a ver si nos aclaramos!!!


----------



## Garrapatez (12 Nov 2010)

Por cierto se me olvidó comentar que en el BBVA no me pidieron ni dni ni nada.



segundaresidencia dijo:


> que si monster que si,tomate la pastillita anda ,recuerda,la azul(con la que te levantas los 60.000/dia)
> 
> ves luisma????



Joder ¡Déjanos en paz! pesaoooooo.

Tu dedícate a lo tuyo: borrar posts como este, borrar tags e ir a llorar a Calópez en vez de aportar algo interesante.

Las conversaciones sobre plata son para los adultos.


----------



## segundaresidencia (12 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Por cierto se me olvidó comentar que en el BBVA no me pidieron ni dni ni nada.
> Joder ¡Déjanos en paz! pesaoooooo.
> Tu dedícate a lo tuyo: borrar posts como este, borrar tags e ir a llorar a Calópez en vez de aportar algo interesante.
> Las conversaciones sobre plata son para los adultos.



pero si eres un desmayao que te veo mas tieso que la mojama, por no tener no deberias tener ni mierda en las tripas
anda, vete a por el pan que sino tu mama no te pone la comida majete


----------



## Garrapatez (12 Nov 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> Pero no hemos quedado que el año da igual?? a ver si nos aclaramos!!!



Pero qué cortico que eres, *lo comento para información de los foreros que seguro que hay alguno que le interesa saber de qué años las hay*, no por ningún motivo en especial.

Al final vamos a tener que postear toda la información en la orosfera y pasar de este hilo. Entre las niñerías del 2ª borrando tags y posts y los comentarios troll de algunos estáis jodiendo el hilo.


----------



## segundaresidencia (12 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Pero qué cortico que eres, *lo comento para información de los foreros que seguro que hay alguno que le interesa saber de qué años las hay*, no por ningún motivo en especial.
> 
> Al final vamos a tener que postear toda la información en la orosfera y pasar de este hilo. Entre las niñerías del 2ª borrando tags y posts y los comentarios troll de algunos estáis jodiendo el hilo.



no ,por favor monster, en la orosfera no, por favor....





queremos pertenecer a la superpandy pero ya¡¡¡¡:XX::XX:


----------



## puntodecontrol (12 Nov 2010)

Hoy he ido al BDE de Bilbao y como me olia el tema, he guardo el DNI en el bolsillo.

Le he pedido una misera cantidad, 25 monedas, 300 € y me ha pedido el DNI....

He abierto la cartera y le he dicho, MIERDA, me lo he olvidado en la ofi al hacerle unas fotocopias....

Me ha dicho que no "importaba" y que tenia que rellenar una hoja del BDE con mis datos... (evidentemente falsos) y que ellos lo que hacian era adjuntar la fotocopia....

No me mola NADA este seguimiento para una cantidad TAN pequeña....
Creo que en otras delegaciones no pasa....


----------



## Garrapatez (12 Nov 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Hoy he ido al BDE de Bilbao y como me olia el tema, he guardo el DNI en el bolsillo.
> 
> Le he pedido una misera cantidad, 25 monedas, 300 € y me ha pedido el DNI....
> 
> ...



Hay mucha incongruencia, en unos sitios te piden por lo que veo y en otros no. Y luego encima de pedirlo te dicen que les da igual con dos cojones, vaya unos chulos los tíos.


----------



## kaxkamel (12 Nov 2010)

pues yo acabo de recibir una oferta de compra de mi lote de 240 monedas. me las compran por 120 euros más de lo que me costaron (0,50 cts de ganancia con cada).


----------



## electric0 (12 Nov 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Hoy he ido al BDE de Bilbao y como me olia el tema, he guardo el DNI en el bolsillo.
> 
> Le he pedido una misera cantidad, 25 monedas, 300 € y me ha pedido el DNI....
> 
> ...



Esos datos terminaran en algun archivo de no se sabe donde durmiendo un sueño larrrrgggggoooooooooooo, y a no ser que en un momento dado declaren ilegal la posesion de plata y la "recambien" otra vez por papelines de colores a la fuerza, terminaran siendo comida o cama de ratas, o papel de reciclaje... en cualquier caso mejor que busquen a Paco Lorin Colorado en la calle la jaula, que a uno mismo...




kaxkamel dijo:


> pues yo acabo de recibir una oferta de compra de mi lote de 240 monedas. me las compran por 120 euros más de lo que me costaron (0,50 cts de ganancia con cada).



Anda¡¡ ¿ya empieza la reventa? ¿que pronto no? y eso que hoy a bajado un ""guevo"" la cotizacion, que si llega a subir......


Saludos cordiales.


----------



## kaxkamel (12 Nov 2010)

llegado ese momento... siempre podrás alegar que has efectuado pagos con las susodichas monedas (que son aceptadas como medio de pago hasta 120 euros)


----------



## Garrapatez (12 Nov 2010)

kaxkamel dijo:


> pues yo acabo de recibir una oferta de compra de mi lote de 240 monedas. me las compran por 120 euros más de lo que me costaron (0,50 cts de ganancia con cada).



No está nada mal sobre todo sabiendo que todavía se pueden conseguir sin problemas.

Supongo que el "premiun" que paga tu ofertante es por la comodidad de no tener que ir a mendigar de 80 en 80 durante varios días :XX:

Si lo tienes fácil para renovarlas colócaselas y la próxima semana te las vuelves a pillar pero encima te sacas una ristra "gratis".


----------



## itaka (12 Nov 2010)

a mi me ha echo gracia pq el cajero del bde cuando le he comentado que quería monedas de plata de 12 euros, me decía que espere al día 24 que salen las nuevas a 20 euros. le he insistido que queria las actuales. 

tb me ha parecido curioso que tengas pocas en caja apenas una decena, el resto me las ha tenido que encargar.


----------



## kaxkamel (12 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> No está nada mal sobre todo sabiendo que todavía se pueden conseguir sin problemas.
> 
> Supongo que el "premiun" que paga tu ofertante es por la comodidad de no tener que ir a mendigar de 80 en 80 durante varios días :XX:
> 
> Si lo tienes fácil para renovarlas colócaselas y la próxima semana te las vuelves a pillar pero encima te sacas una ristra "gratis".



evidentemente que van por ahí los tiros.
me saco una ristra by the face (o mejor dicho, por tres viajes)


----------



## electric0 (12 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> No está nada mal sobre todo sabiendo que todavía se pueden conseguir sin problemas.
> 
> Supongo que el "premiun" que paga tu ofertante es por la comodidad de no tener que ir a mendigar de 80 en 80 durante varios días :XX:
> 
> Si lo tienes fácil para renovarlas colócaselas y la próxima semana te las vuelves a pillar pero encima *te sacas una ristra "gratis"*.



Grata sorpresa me llevo leyendole, cuando no piensa ud. en sacarse un "dinero" gratis, si no una "ristra" gratis, que no es lo mismo.

Ya veo que con sus palabras mas de uno aprendera lo que es el verdadero dinero, aunque lamentablemente los matices a veces son dificiles de entender.

Mi mas cordial saludo.


----------



## zaphod 2012 (13 Nov 2010)

Yo he pasado hoy por el BDE en Zaragoza, por primera vez había fila de gente esperando (otras veces parece un desierto) y también por primera vez he visto a un par de personas pedir "monedas de plata", aunque cantidades pequeñas (6-10 unidades)

Cuando ha llegado mi turno le he pedido 50 y sólo me ha podido dar 47 : porque "como están de obras no puedo bajar a la cámara a por más y para cantidades grandes es mejor pedirlas el día de antes..." .

Pero creo que el cajero, que no es habitual, no sabía bién por donde le daba el aire: hace diez días recogí más cantidad, escogiendo cuantas quería de cada año y no tenía que traerlas de ninguna cámara. Lo único bueno es que el cajero de hoy se ha olvidado de pedirme el DNI o los datos como en ocasiones anteriores :fiufiu:
Volveré la semana que viene para ver si han acabado las obras y puedo cargar algunas tiras más.


----------



## JohnSilver (15 Nov 2010)

Me acabo de incorporar al hilo, perdonen mi ignorancia. ¿Qué valor tiene actualmente la plata de una moneda de 12 euros? Estoy empezando a interesarme. Igual hago una visita a la calle de las Barcas...


----------



## Garrapatez (15 Nov 2010)

Hoy estreno firma en la que se refleja el valor de la plata de las monedas de 12 € a partir del spot plata.

No sé si podrá estar siempre disponible pero en teoría el gráfico debe actualizarse cada 15 minutos.

A partir de ahora cuando el forero Electrico0 vaya en su moto no tendrá más que conectarse con su Iphone a burbuja para saber en tiempo real como van sus reservas estratégicas de plata y así decidir si saquea más sucursales o no :XX:


----------



## Overlord (15 Nov 2010)

zaphod 2012 dijo:


> Yo he pasado hoy por el BDE en Zaragoza, por primera vez había fila de gente esperando (otras veces parece un desierto) y también por primera vez he visto a un par de personas pedir "monedas de plata", aunque cantidades pequeñas (6-10 unidades)
> 
> Cuando ha llegado mi turno le he pedido 50 y sólo me ha podido dar 47 : porque "como están de obras no puedo bajar a la cámara a por más y para cantidades grandes es mejor pedirlas el día de antes..." .
> 
> ...



La ultima vez que fui la semana pasada estaban igual, pero tampoco hubo problema en darme 50 del 2009.Para pedir más cantidad y de distintos años si hay que pedirlas con un día de antelación. 

A mi si que me han pedido el DNI todas las veces, lo introducen en el ordenador y lo sacan junto con el comprobante que te dan. 

En cualquier caso, en el BdE de Zaragoza dicen que quedan muchisimas monedas.


----------



## JohnSilver (15 Nov 2010)

Vengo de la sede del BCE de Valencia. Curiosidades.

-No me han pedido DNI para 20 monedas.

-Me han dejado elegir año (y he pedido dos de cada; de 2004 Letizia-Felipe e Isabel la Católica)

-Sólo tenía una señora delante cambiando 4 euros en pesetas. Por cierto, cuando estaba dejando la pasta en el cubículo para que me dieran las monedas ha vuelto la pobre anciana diciendo que se le había olvidado cambiar 50 pts. Y va y mete la mano donde había dejado 240 euros para dejar la monedita. Yo estaba flipando y el cajero, un poco seco, le ha dicho que qué estaba haciendo, que se esperara.

-Me uno al club de las monedas de plata XD.


----------



## univac (15 Nov 2010)

Otro recien incorporado....porque en la web de la FNMT las monedas se venden a mas de 12€? Por el estuche y las mierdas varias que incluyen? Habia entendido por lo leido en el hilo que se vendian a 12€ en las sedes del bde...entendi mal?


----------



## Germain (15 Nov 2010)

univac dijo:


> Otro recien incorporado....porque en la web de la FNMT las monedas se venden a mas de 12€? Por el estuche y las mierdas varias que incluyen? Habia entendido por lo leido en el hilo que se vendian a 12€ en las sedes del bde...entendi mal?



Sí, se venden así por el estuche y el certificado. Si vas al banco te las puedes llevar por 12 euros.


----------



## electric0 (15 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Hoy estreno firma en la que se refleja el valor de la plata de las monedas de 12 € a partir del spot plata.
> 
> No sé si podrá estar siempre disponible pero en teoría el gráfico debe actualizarse cada 15 minutos.
> 
> A partir de ahora cuando el forero Electrico0 vaya en su moto no tendrá más que conectarse con su Iphone a burbuja para saber en tiempo real como van sus reservas estratégicas de plata y así decidir si saquea más sucursales o no :XX:



No esta mal, jajajajaja, en cualquier caso depende mas bien de mi liquidez, y de la la disponibilidad de ellas, que de su valor en plata.

¿De donde tomas los valores de la plata para hacer los calculos? porque segun sempsa, por ejemplo, hace muchos dias que sobrepasamos el punto de equilibrio de 720€/k

otra pregunta ¿se actualiza solo cuando cambia el precio de la plata?

Cordiales saludos.


----------



## Garrapatez (15 Nov 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> No esta mal, jajajajaja, en cualquier caso depende mas bien de mi liquidez, y de la la disponibilidad de ellas, que de su valor en plata.
> 
> ¿De donde tomas los valores de la plata para hacer los calculos? porque segun sempsa, por ejemplo, hace muchos dias que sobrepasamos el punto de equilibrio de 720€/k
> 
> ...



Los datos que pillo son los del spot plata que es la cotización internacional de referencia y que puedes ver en la página de Kitco. 24-hour Spot Chart - Silver

Para hacer la hoja de cálculo sin tener que andar mirando el cambio EuroDolar los datos los saco del valor en Euros por gramo mostrados aquí:
Gold Price in Euro, Silver Price in Euro and Charts in Euro - Live Market Prices

Si por ejemplo te marca 0,62 Euros/gramo como ahora mismo, el cálculo es bien sencillo usando la hoja de cálculo:

18 gr. de moneda de 12€ x 0,925 gr plata/gr. moneda de 12€ = 16,650 gr. de plata por moneda de 12€

16,650 gr. de plata x 0.62 Euros/gramo = *10,32 Euros*

Si quieres hacer la valoración con el iva: 10.323 x 1.18= *12,18 Euros*

Los datos se actualizan cada 15 minutos aproximadamente, independientemente de que haya cambio o no en la cotización.


----------



## electric0 (15 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Los datos que pillo son los del spot plata que es la cotización internacional de referencia y que puedes ver en la página de Kitco. 24-hour Spot Chart - Silver
> 
> Para hacer la hoja de cálculo sin tener que andar mirando el cambio EuroDolar los datos los saco del valor en Euros por gramo mostrados aquí:
> Gold Price in Euro, Silver Price in Euro and Charts in Euro - Live Market Prices
> ...



No tengo ipod, pero es fantastico solo con ver tu firma que sepamos por donde van los tiros diariamente.

sencillo y facil... ¡que bonita es la informatica! jajajajajajajajaja, cuando se usa bien, y no se abusa de las tonterias..

Saludos y agradecimientos


----------



## merche400 (15 Nov 2010)

JohnSilver dijo:


> Me acabo de incorporar al hilo, perdonen mi ignorancia. ¿Qué valor tiene actualmente la plata de una moneda de 12 euros? Estoy empezando a interesarme. Igual hago una visita a la calle de las Barcas...



bienvenido al club...

si ves a una chica que compra tambien monedas de entre los 7 u 8 que ya somos, pregunta quien es.

Tenemos curiosidad de ver si es forera.


----------



## Germain (16 Nov 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> bienvenido al club...
> 
> si ves a una chica que compra tambien monedas de entre los 7 u 8 que ya somos, pregunta quien es.
> 
> Tenemos curiosidad de ver si es forera.



A ver si os tengo que cortar los huevos, que puede que sea mi parienta.


----------



## JohnSilver (16 Nov 2010)

Germain dijo:


> A ver si os tengo que cortar los huevos, que puede que sea mi parienta.



Yo no he visto nada, soy nuevo, eh? 8:

Por cierto, al parecer el 25 de noviembre salen a la venta las de 20 euros. Supongo que no retirarán las de 12. Porque voy a volver en breve


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Nov 2010)

Germain dijo:


> A ver si os tengo que cortar los huevos, que puede que sea mi parienta.



Pues me han chivado que tonteaba con el cajero....


----------



## segundaresidencia (16 Nov 2010)

JohnSilver dijo:


> Yo no he visto nada, soy nuevo, eh? 8:
> 
> Por cierto, al parecer el 25 de noviembre salen a la venta las de 20 euros. Supongo que no retirarán las de 12. Porque voy a volver en breve



yo pienso que en cuanto salgan las monedas de 20 euros, van a retirar el mismo dia las de 12 euros, repito que es lo que pienso,seria ilogico que monedas iguales en peso ,segun su año,valiesen 12 o 20 euros, daros prisa por si acaso(se las quitan de las manos

un saludo

pd;tampoco tendrian que anunciar con antelacion su retirada, como han hecho otras veces ,a sido de un dia para otro

pongo esta imagen que alguien ha subido como archivo al hilo


----------



## lcdbop (16 Nov 2010)

Buenos días,
como la mayoría de la gente que escribe en estos foros, tras estar varios años leyéndoos, aprendiendo, riendo y observando las disputas entre foreros, ha llegado el momento de decidirme a participar en el, no creo que pueda aportar información que no sepáis la mayoría, pero sí contar experiencias y comentar inquietudes.
Saludos a todos, también a la inmensa mayoría que estoy convencido leen el foro pero no se han decidido a registrarse, yo mismo he estado cerca de 3 años leyendo sin participar. En especial, quería saludar a electric0 y su moto por su aportación en este hilo contándonos sus recorridos por las sucursales.
Gracias a todos por la información que ofrecéis.


----------



## Germain (16 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Pues me han chivado que tonteaba con el cajero....



Sí, es una estratagema para que el cajero no mire bien los billetes que le da.


----------



## Aferro (16 Nov 2010)

En el BdE de Valencia, la cajera que te da las monedas de 12 euros no esta nada mal.
Cuando voy ahí siempre me imagino que detras tengo a un forero.

Salut y Amunt


----------



## Vedast_borrado (16 Nov 2010)

Sí que hay gente por aquí que va a la oficina de Valencia...


----------



## luismarple (16 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez, se te ha jodido el link de la firma o es que han suspendido la cotización de la plata???


----------



## univac (16 Nov 2010)

Visto que es una himbersion sin riesgo y que esta a punto de caducar (con el cambio de 12 a 20) creo que me voy a lanzar. Que necesito llevar? DNI? la pasta en metalico? sirve tarjeta de credito? numero de cuenta? 
no me daran 1000 pavos en monedas, no? me ha parecido entender que segun el cajero hay limites...


----------



## kaxkamel (16 Nov 2010)

pago en metálico.
el dni te lo piden (salvo que te toque un desorientado o vaguete).
máximo (1000 euros) 83 monedas por persona y día (llévate a tus padres y a la churri si quieres más).
si vas a pedir bastantes mejor llamas la víspera para que te las reserven

según cuantas te lleves, llévate una bolsa (que pesan y ocupan). calcula que 18 gr la moneda


----------



## univac (16 Nov 2010)

kaxkamel dijo:


> pago en metálico.
> el dni te lo piden (salvo que te toque un desorientado o vaguete).
> máximo (1000 euros) 83 monedas por persona y día (llévate a tus padres y a la churri si quieres más).
> si vas a pedir bastantes mejor llamas la víspera para que te las reserven
> ...



Gracias!
Quiza haga varios viajes, tampoco quiero ir cargado como el puto tren de glasgow 

Visto que estan garantizadas e incluso pueden llegar a valer mas en su venta como plata, es absurdo guardar papelines en el bancolchon pudiendo tener monedas.


----------



## luismarple (16 Nov 2010)

univac dijo:


> Gracias!
> Quiza haga varios viajes, tampoco quiero ir cargado como el puto tren de glasgow
> 
> *Visto que estan garantizadas e incluso pueden llegar a valer mas en su venta como plata, es absurdo guardar papelines en el bancolchon pudiendo tener monedas*.



Tu crees? en este hilo jamás lo hubieramos sospechado!!


----------



## lcdbop (16 Nov 2010)

A mí no me pidieron el DNI pero sí me dieron una hoja para rellenar y firmar. A una persona que iba con varios fajos de billetes de 2000 pesetas sí que se lo pidieron y se lo fotocopiaron. Las monedas de 12 euros que me dieron eran todas de gente que las había llevado a cambiar a excepción de las del 2010.


----------



## kaxkamel (16 Nov 2010)

yo creo que por motivos de conservación y tal... mejor pedir las no circuladas que vienen en bolsa de plástico (presuntamente al vacío), en ristras de 10.
la plata se enguarra con el tiempo si está a la intemperie, o lleva mierdilla adherida... y además, las que venden en ristra (como los ositos) no están rayadas, etc


----------



## JohnSilver (16 Nov 2010)

Vuelvo del BDE de Valencia con mi segundo cargamento.

Me han dado 60 monedas y el cajero sigue sin pedirme el DNI. Ayer tenía de todos los años, hoy no le quedaban de 2010. "Me vas a dejar sin monedas" me ha dicho. Le he preguntado que si se espera que con la llegada de las de 20 euros desaparezcan las de 12. Me ha dicho que no, que se venderán a la vez. Es decir, que no las retiran.

Por cierto, siempre me las da plastificadas. Aun así, tengo ristras de 2002 y 2003 que empiezan a amarillear, incluso con el plástico protector.

Después de este arreón, freno mi compra frenética de plata .


----------



## electric0 (16 Nov 2010)

lcdbop dijo:


> Buenos días,
> como la mayoría de la gente que escribe en estos foros, tras estar varios años leyéndoos, aprendiendo, riendo y observando las disputas entre foreros, ha llegado el momento de decidirme a participar en el, no creo que pueda aportar información que no sepáis la mayoría, pero sí contar experiencias y comentar inquietudes.
> Saludos a todos, también a la inmensa mayoría que estoy convencido leen el foro pero no se han decidido a registrarse, yo mismo he estado cerca de 3 años leyendo sin participar. En especial, quería saludar a electric0 y su moto por su aportación en este hilo contándonos sus recorridos por las sucursales.
> Gracias a todos por la información que ofrecéis.



Ya hay que echarle coraje, tres años sin participar y solo leyendo....



univac dijo:


> Gracias!
> Quiza haga varios viajes, tampoco quiero ir cargado como el puto tren de glasgow
> 
> Visto que estan garantizadas e incluso pueden llegar a valer mas en su venta como plata, es absurdo guardar papelines en el bancolchon pudiendo tener monedas.



Mejor llevese a toda la familia y vecinos y el carrito de la compra, que como tenga que ir muchas veces ya llegara tarde, solo con que de otro tiron la plata y apriete un poco mas la crisis, cuando vaya solo va a encontrar telarañas y monedas de 20€



lcdbop dijo:


> A mí no me pidieron el DNI pero sí me dieron una hoja para rellenar y firmar. A una persona que iba con varios fajos de billetes de 2000 pesetas sí que se lo pidieron y se lo fotocopiaron. Las monedas de 12 euros que me dieron eran todas de gente que las había llevado a cambiar a excepción de las del 2010.



Por muy circuladas que esten, estan por lo general nuevas, es muy raro verlas en la calle, la circulacion se limita a algunas arras de las bodas devueltas al banco, y a algun pago exporadico




kaxkamel dijo:


> yo creo que por motivos de conservación y tal... mejor pedir las no circuladas que vienen en bolsa de plástico (presuntamente al vacío), en ristras de 10.
> la plata se enguarra con el tiempo si está a la intemperie, o lleva mierdilla adherida... y además, las que venden en ristra (como los ositos) no están rayadas, etc



De bolsita de plastico al vacio nada, jajajajaja, solo un cutre-plastico que ademas como no te andes con cuidado se rompe a la minima.
Incluso con el plastico tambien se "enguarran" ellas solas, tengo algunas de años ha, que incluso dentro del plastico ya estan algo amarillentas, de echo ya me las dieron asi, y pese a tenerlas en escondrijo seco y oscuro, seguramente si las tengo alli muchos años terminaran "enguarradas".

En cualquier caso si terminan en fundicion, al comprador le dara lo mismo el aspecto, solo mirara el peso, e incluso el plastico "protector" solo sera un estorbo.


Saludos.


----------



## luismarple (16 Nov 2010)

Juraría que la plata amarillea si le da el sol, a lo mejor es por eso.


----------



## puntodecontrol (16 Nov 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> Juraría que la plata amarillea si le da el sol, a lo mejor es por eso.



es mas o menos por eso, concretamente, se oxida con el Oxigeno del aire.....


----------



## kaxkamel (16 Nov 2010)

JohnSilver dijo:


> Vuelvo del BDE de Valencia con mi segundo cargamento.
> 
> Me han dado 60 monedas y el cajero sigue sin pedirme el DNI. Ayer tenía de todos los años, hoy no le quedaban de 2010. "Me vas a dejar sin monedas" me ha dicho. Le he preguntado que si se espera que con la llegada de las de 20 euros desaparezcan las de 12. Me ha dicho que no, que se venderán a la vez. Es decir, que no las retiran.
> 
> ...



eso de que se seguirán vendiendo a la vez... 
si como bien dice el forero electric0, la plata pega otro arreón... yo cuento con que las de 12 van a dejar de estar disponibles (o bien las retiran para refundirlas... o bien se las guardan ellos para revendérselas entre "amigos", o bien les colocan una mierda-funda conmemorativa y te las cascan a 20 euros.

claro que a lo mejor el señor cajero del BDE de valencia está en lo cierto... pero lo dudo


----------



## luismarple (16 Nov 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> es mas o menos por eso, concretamente, se oxida con el Oxigeno del aire.....



No tiene nada que ver. Cuando se oxidan se ponen mas oscuras, pero cuando amarillean es por la luz.


----------



## electric0 (16 Nov 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> No tiene nada que ver. Cuando se oxidan se ponen mas oscuras, pero cuando amarillean es por la luz.



La plata reacciona ante casi todo, se puede alear con casi cualquier metal y cualquier cosa del ambiente, la hace oxidarse o reaccionar, desde el azufre, hasta el ozono, pasando por la luz....

Lo mejor para conservarla seria aislarla totalmente del exterior, tanto luminicamente, como quimicamente, digamos que lo mejor seria una bolsa de plastico al vacio, metida en un recipiente hermetico tipo hierro, pero con juntas de goma en el cierre (para evitar la luz)....

Como remedio casero para intentar retrasar o evitar cualquier desperfecto por mucho tiempo podria servir un preservativo convenientemente anudado, metido en una lata de hierro con un buen cierre mas o menos hermetico, tipo lata de colacao, algo mas industrial y efectivo, de poder hacerlo seria el tipo de embalaje, en el que viene el cafe molido, que es como de aluminio grueso y opaco (por supuesto) y al vacio, o el tetrabrik, pero claro.... tendria uno que tener acceso libre a las maquinas correspondientes, sin miradas indiscretas a ser posible.

Pero que en cualquier caso repito lo mismo, al "comprador/fundidor" le va a dar lo mismo...

Saludos


----------



## luismarple (16 Nov 2010)

Hablando del tema... alguien tiene una lista de empresas de fundición de plata en España?? a como vienen comprando la plata??


----------



## electric0 (16 Nov 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> Hablando del tema... alguien tiene una lista de empresas de fundición de plata en España?? a como vienen comprando la plata??



Yo tengo un cliente/amigo que tengo la seguridad de que me la comprara, pero porque es fabricante de joyeria varia.... y claro para el las materias primas son el cobre, la plata, el oro, el cadmio .... y demas, aunque ahora mismo no es el momento de venderle nada, ahora es el momento de acumular fisico y esperar, al menos eso pienso yo..... de hecho el mismo sabe lo que yo tengo y hasta que cantidad podria suministrarle de un dia para otro, si su proveedor habitual falla, o le sale mas barato comprarme a mi, logicamente me llamara y seria posible hasta cerrar algun trato.

Saludos.


----------



## lcdbop (16 Nov 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Ya hay que echarle coraje, tres años sin participar y solo leyendo....



Sí, la verdad es que a veces se queda uno con ganas de escribir...

Las circuladas ya no lo digo por que estén algo amarillentas, sino que un par tienen hasta puntos negros.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (16 Nov 2010)

kaxkamel dijo:


> eso de que se seguirán vendiendo a la vez...
> si como bien dice el forero electric0, la plata pega otro arreón... yo cuento con que las de 12 van a dejar de estar disponibles (o bien las retiran para refundirlas... o bien se las guardan ellos para revendérselas entre "amigos", o bien les colocan una mierda-funda conmemorativa y te las cascan a 20 euros.
> 
> claro que a lo mejor el señor cajero del BDE de valencia está en lo cierto... pero lo dudo



Yo tampoco le veo mucho sentido a estar haciendo monedas de 20 euros mientras vendes las de 12 al precio que te cuestan.


----------



## Pogues (16 Nov 2010)

Banco España en santander 12:15 pm . Ni un alma ,completamente vacío. Al pedir al cajero monedas de 12€ automáticamente suelta "pero que os dan con las monedas de 12", comenta que hoy ya han retirado 400 y mañana tiene encargadas otras 300 . Me confirma que de momento las de 12 no se retiran y que se podrán pillar a la vez que las de 20.

pd: ni DNI ni rellenar papeles


----------



## segundaresidencia (16 Nov 2010)

Pogues dijo:


> Banco España en santander 12:15 pm . Ni un alma ,completamente vacío. Al pedir al cajero monedas de 12€ automáticamente suelta "pero que os dan con las monedas de 12", comenta que hoy ya han retirado 400 y mañana tiene encargadas otras 300 . *Me confirma que de momento las de 12 no se retiran y que se podrán pillar a la vez que las de 20.*
> 
> pd: ni DNI ni rellenar papeles



eso ellos no lo saben hasta el ultimo dia, lo se bien, no van a decirte que las pilles corriendo que las retiraran cuando salgan las de 20 leuros,los del bde no son tontos hamijo


----------



## Garrapatez (16 Nov 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> Garrapatez, se te ha jodido el link de la firma o es que han suspendido la cotización de la plata???



El servidor donde tengo la hoja de cálculo me da el problema de que si no mantengo la sesión se me cierra la hoja al cabo de unas horas así que voy a intentar hacer la gráfica en otro servicio.



puntodecontrol dijo:


> es mas o menos por eso, concretamente, se oxida con el Oxigeno del aire.....



Sabiendo eso lo mejor es guardarlas en un sitio cerrado al vacío.

¿Alguien sabe si las bolsas de desecante que vienen con los zapatos o con los aparatos electrónicos ayudan a conservar la plata?

Hay una forma casera de conseguir un vacío en una bolsa y es utilizando un aspirador.


----------



## electric0 (16 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> El servidor donde tengo la hoja de cálculo me da el problema de que si no mantengo la sesión se me cierra la hoja al cabo de unas horas así que voy a intentar hacer la gráfica en otro servicio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo importante es la idea, corra en el servicio que corra, ya lo conseguiras...

-----
Lo que llevan esas bolsitas es desecante (silicagel) dioxido de silicio, son capaces de capturar el agua de su alrrededor,........... sin humedad seguro que las dejas, pero es capaz de que reaccione el dioxido de silicio con la plata, no lo se, convendria preguntarle a un buen quimico antes de hacer experimentos, ya que la plata tiende a interactuar con todo lo que tiene alrrededor...

No es mala idea lo del aspirador, no sera un vacio muy bueno, pero tampoco vamos a montar un laboratorio, solo se trata de conservar la plata lo mejor posible sin montar mucho lio...

Saludos.


----------



## bluebeetle (16 Nov 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> ---
> Lo mejor para conservarla seria aislarla totalmente del exterior, tanto luminicamente, como quimicamente, digamos que lo mejor seria una bolsa de plastico al vacio, metida en un recipiente hermetico tipo hierro, pero con juntas de goma en el cierre (para evitar la luz)....
> 
> Como remedio casero para intentar retrasar o evitar cualquier desperfecto por mucho tiempo podria servir un preservativo convenientemente anudado, metido en una lata de hierro con un buen cierre mas o menos hermetico, tipo lata de colacao, algo mas industrial y efectivo, de poder hacerlo seria el tipo de embalaje, en el que viene el cafe molido, que es como de aluminio grueso y opaco (por supuesto) y al vacio, o el tetrabrik, pero claro.... tendria uno que tener acceso libre a las maquinas correspondientes, sin miradas indiscretas a ser posible.
> ...




Aunque ya sabemos que la plata no se come , podemos echarle un poco de imaginación:







Una envasadora al vacío de alimentos tendría que funcionar para aislar por completo el metal.:cook:

Creo que en Lidl las sacan de vez en cuando, estaremos atentos...:XX::XX:


----------



## Octubre_borrado (16 Nov 2010)

kaxkamel dijo:


> pago en metálico.
> el dni te lo piden (salvo que te toque un desorientado o vaguete).
> máximo (1000 euros) 83 monedas por persona y día (llévate a tus padres y a la churri si quieres más).
> si vas a pedir bastantes mejor llamas la víspera para que te las reserven
> ...




Yo llevo visitadas algo más de 10 sucursales bancarias y en *ninguna* me han pedido el DNI

Eso sí, ninguna es sucursal del BdE y en ninguna he comprado más de 30 monedas


----------



## Garrapatez (16 Nov 2010)

Octubre dijo:


> Yo llevo visitadas algo más de 10 sucursales bancarias y en *ninguna* me han pedido el DNI
> 
> Eso sí, ninguna es sucursal del BdE y en ninguna he comprado más de 30 monedas



Recientemente he ido a saquear un pueblo pequeño de 15.000 habitantes, os cuento mi experiencia:

1. Entro en el B. Pastor: Ni pajorera idea de las monedas.
2. Luego voy a una caja regional: El cajero me ha dicho que tampoco sabe nada de esas monedas.
3. Santander: La tía me despacha estresada diciendo que no tienen.
4. BBVA: Entro con la esperanza de pillar aquí ya que en los BBVA que he entrado suelen tenerlas y es donde más he pillado y tampoco. Además el tío tiene la empanada mundialera y dice que le llegan en unos días, le explico que esas son de 20€, las de los mundialitos, los cajeros de este pais no se enteran.
5. La Caixa. No puedo ni entrar tienen bajada una trapa y hacen esperar a los clientes en el vestíbulo de los cajeros como si fuesen ganado esperando el aturdidor y luego el matadero, van dejando pasar de 2 en 2 clientes. Joder que asco de gente !! parece como si te quisieran poner todas las pegas posibles para que no fueses a las oficinas. Nada me cabreo y me piro de allí sin preguntar.
6. Banesto. Entro sin mucha esperanza ya que todavía no las he pillado nunca en los bancos del holdgin Botinero y *sorpresa !! 6 ristras calentitas, 60 monedas del 2008, ni dni ni leches*

Eso si, el tío cuando las ha sacado de la caja fuerte le ha echado una mirada cómplice a su compañero y se han empezado a reir, como si ya se esperasen que alguien fuese a llevárselas, joder me ha dado la impresión de que nos lee bastante más gente de la que nos pensamos, y eso que estoy hablando de un pueblo de mala muerte de provincias.

Conclusiones:

Tengo la impresión de que hay monedas de sobra de momento, yo recomiendo al que no quiera dar sus datos y disponga de algo de tiempo que siga la estrategia de Electrico y se pateen unas cuantas sucursales, es como ir a buscar setas, a la tercera o cuarta sucursal sueles pillar algo. Yo en las 4 sucursales que llevo saqueadas nunca me han pedido el dni.


----------



## Octubre_borrado (16 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Recientemente he ido a saquear un pueblo pequeño de 15.000 habitantes, os cuento mi experiencia:
> 
> 1. Entro en el B. Pastor: Ni pajorera idea de las monedas.
> 2. Luego voy a una caja regional: El cajero me ha dicho que tampoco sabe nada de esas monedas.
> ...



Lo de que confundan las monedas de 12 con las de 20 también me ha pasado a mí en por lo menos 4 sucursales.

En una sucursal de Unnim (antigua Caixa de Terrassa + Caixa Manlleu + Caixa Sabadell) Me encuentro con que tienen más de 100 monedas porque "esta chorrada nadie las quiere" y se les acumulan en la caja fuerte. Me llevo 30 y les digo que me guarden el resto que voy a hacer bonitos regalos navideños inocho:. 

Sin duda ahí no leen este foro. ::


----------



## electric0 (16 Nov 2010)

Octubre dijo:


> Yo llevo visitadas algo más de 10 sucursales bancarias y en *ninguna* me han pedido el DNI
> 
> Eso sí, ninguna es sucursal del BdE y en ninguna he comprado más de 30 monedas



No merece la pena discutir, ni ponerse a decir las cosas como si fueran ley (y no hablo por este caso Octubre, hablo en general)

Yo todas las he comprado en sucursales, porque aqui no hay Bde, y en una me pidieron DNI por 30 monedas, y en otra saque 3000€ sin papeles de ningun tipo....

Creo que no hay una norma clara, o si la hay no se la saben, o no la cumplen, pero ni en las sucursales de banco ni en las del Bde, cada vez que compras es una aventura nueva, ni sabes las que hay, ni las que vas a llevarte, ni si te van a pedir algo, ni el año de la emision.... nada.... no hay certeza de nada,........ la unica certeza que hay, es que son de plata 925, (suponemos que el propio banco de españa no haya metido alguna serie falsificada)

Este descontrol puede beneficiarnos en un futuro, porque no hay forma de saber donde estan los millones de monedas que saco a la calle el Bde, con lo cual por muy malitas que se pongan las cosas, el que las tenga, al menos tiene algo de plata, que pienso va a seguir reconocida como valor, aunque nos den la patada en el culo del euro, o se ponga como nueva moneda el "cuencoarrozde50gramos".

Pienso que es bueno saber que piden y que dan en cada caso, pero no para ir preparado, que no hay manera, si no por saber por donde pueden andar las maniobras del Bde, ya que si por ejemplo (y es un suponer) a partir de una fecha pidieran fotocopia del DNI, aunque solo sea por una moneda, podria ser indicativo de que el Bde sabe que las cosas estan tan mal, que en un momento dado tener plata pudiera ser indicativo de delito, por ley a cojones claro.... en fin pueden ser paranoias mias, pero no esta de mas la informacion, eso si, sin discutir como hasta ahora, que lo llevamos muy bien.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Fofernico (16 Nov 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Pienso que es bueno saber que piden y que dan en cada caso, pero no para ir preparado, que no hay manera, si no por saber por donde pueden andar las maniobras del Bde, ya que si por ejemplo (y es un suponer) a partir de una fecha pidieran fotocopia del DNI, aunque solo sea por una moneda, podria ser indicativo de que el Bde sabe que las cosas estan tan mal, que en un momento dado tener plata pudiera ser indicativo de delito, por ley a cojones claro.... en fin pueden ser paranoias mias, pero no esta de mas la informacion, eso si, sin discutir como hasta ahora, que lo llevamos muy bien.
> 
> Saludos cordiales.



Bien es sabido que en determinados momentos el oro se nacionaliza y se intenta expropiar a los particulares. 

Pregunto: ¿y la plata? ¿Hay precedentes?


----------



## Vedast_borrado (16 Nov 2010)

Fofernico dijo:


> Bien es sabido que en determinados momentos el oro se nacionaliza y se intenta expropiar a los particulares.
> 
> Pregunto: ¿y la plata? ¿Hay precedentes?



Me suena que después de la Guerra Civil, pero no estoy seguro.


----------



## itaka (16 Nov 2010)

Pogues dijo:


> Banco España en santander 12:15 pm . Ni un alma ,completamente vacío. Al pedir al cajero monedas de 12€ automáticamente suelta "pero que os dan con las monedas de 12", comenta que hoy ya han retirado 400 y mañana tiene encargadas otras 300 . Me confirma que de momento las de 12 no se retiran y que se podrán pillar a la vez que las de 20.
> 
> pd: ni DNI ni rellenar papeles



jajaja,

pero el cajero vaya panfilo no ??? 

a ver día no y día si aparecen noticias en la prensa de internvenciones de estado, de salida de euros, están subiendo los metales preciosos (oro y plata) y el cajero aún se pregunta pq le encargan moendas de plata. seguro que si le preguntas consejo de inversión te recomienda que compres un piso que nunca bajan. :XX:


----------



## electric0 (16 Nov 2010)

Fofernico dijo:


> Bien es sabido que en determinados momentos el oro se nacionaliza y se intenta expropiar a los particulares.
> 
> Pregunto: ¿y la plata? ¿Hay precedentes?



Hay precedentes hay.

En algunos pueblos (sobre todo pueblos) se recogian monedas de plata que luego se cambiaban por papelitos de colores (ya sabeis, bando va, bando viene, ahora nacionales, ahora rojos, y luego al reves) despues de cambiados por papelillos de colores adios para siempre a las monedas (de oro y de plata).

Quien conservo las monedas bajo la losa, no pudo sacarlas despues hasta pasado un tiempo, que todo se tranquilizo, y aun asi lo hizo siempre con miedo.

Asi que si, si hay algunos precedentes..... supongo que tampoco seria una generalidad, pero ocurrir en algunos casos ocurrio.

Saludos.


----------



## Ulisses (16 Nov 2010)

Fofernico dijo:


> Bien es sabido que en determinados momentos el oro se nacionaliza y se intenta expropiar a los particulares.
> 
> Pregunto: ¿y la plata? ¿Hay precedentes?



Sí, se confiscó en la guerra.

Échale un vistazo a ésto:

http://www.usc.es/estaticos/congresos/histec05/a2_martorell.pdf

Ya lo hemos puesto en el hilo hace un tiempo. o


----------



## El cid (16 Nov 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Sí, se confiscó en la guerra.
> 
> Échale un vistazo a ésto:
> 
> ...



Si es que hay dos casos que me causan curiosidad.

El que quiere saber y no lee y el que farda de leer y no comprende. :ouch:


----------



## Caperucita (16 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Recientemente he ido a saquear un pueblo pequeño de 15.000 habitantes, os cuento mi experiencia:
> 
> 1. Entro en el B. Pastor: Ni pajorera idea de las monedas.
> 2. Luego voy a una caja regional: El cajero me ha dicho que tampoco sabe nada de esas monedas.
> ...




Yo creo que se descojonaban porque despues de dos años por fin conseguían quitárselas de encima. :fiufiu:


----------



## El cid (16 Nov 2010)

Caperucita dijo:


> Yo creo que se descojonaban porque despues de dos años por fin conseguían quitárselas de encima. :fiufiu:



Sin problemas, nosotros nos descojonamos de que nos proporcionen parte de lo poco que queda del verdadero tesoro-dinero nacional a precio de saldo, (y ademas asegurado).


----------



## Garrapatez (16 Nov 2010)

Caperucita dijo:


> Yo creo que se descojonaban porque despues de dos años por fin conseguían quitárselas de encima. :fiufiu:



No sabes lo que me alegro de haberles hecho el favor )

Y me encantaría ser igual de generoso con el resto de cajeros, pero no se dejan los jodios


----------



## -H- (17 Nov 2010)

Salve al foro. 

Estas monedas no las tengo para ganar dinero, ni tengo en ellas un gran porcentaje de mi patrimonio, solo es una forma de guardar esta liquidez a prueba de sustos, ya que la veo muy cubierta, pero no tendría más del 10% del patrimonio total. Justo la parte que quiero asegurar más, por lo que no la arriesgo con especulación metalífera, prefiero liquidez, deuda de estados solventes, acciones, etc... Justo lo bueno de las de 12 euros es que son liquidez total, pero a la vez estas cubierto con los 12 euros por el valor facial y por el contenido en plata. Aparte como vemos hay unas posibilidades muy razonables de un incremento del valor numismático. Esto fue una muy buena idea del TioGilito, hay que decirlo claro, he andado buscando mis post de la época en la que compré y veo que agradezco la idea al TioGilito e incluso Monster le felicita por la idea.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...onedas-de-plata-en-el-bde-12.html#post1138915
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...onedas-de-plata-en-el-bde-14.html#post1141935
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...monedas-de-plata-en-el-bde-7.html#post1133680
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...onedas-de-plata-en-el-bde-10.html#post1136592
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-inflacion-oro-y-deflacion-4.html#post1130597


Luego de dar la idea, Tio gilito defendió que era mejor cambiarlas a otras monedas y beneficiarse la subida de la plata. Eso yo lo comprendo y respeto porque es un experto en estos mercado y sabe como comprar y vender. En mi caso yo prefiero mantenerme en liquidez y comprar acciones de Repsol y Royal Dutch Shell cuando estén baratas, o invertir en otro tipo de negocios que conozco mejor, no en especulación metalífera. También he de decir que no sigo mucho el foro y sus rifirafes, pero veo con desagrado que se acosa y vitupera a TioGilito e incluso se ha cambiado de nick, lo cual me parece indigno porque para mi es el mayor experto en metales del foro, aunque claro está que filtró siempre sus consejos por el hecho de que sabe comprar y vender monedas y lo mio son las petroleras e inversión en negocios, no la compra venta de monedas. De Tio Gilito, aparte de decir que fue quien lanzó la idea de las monedas de 12 euros, conmigo puedo asegurar que se portó como un señor en el único trato comercial que tuvimos. Le había encargado un lote de 100 monedas y tarde como tres meses en ir a Barcelona a pagarlo y recogerlo, fue justo en el 2009 cuando las subidas de la plata, y yo me ofrecí a pagar más por ese lote, pero me conservó el precio que habíamos pactado tres meses atrás e incluso me lo llevo al Quim de La boquería, donde estaba comiendo con unos amigos, allí tuve el placer de invitarle a unas cervecitas y unas navajas, mientras nos deleitaba con su conocimiento numísmatico, estaba allí un comercial de mi empresa que todavía me pregunta por él Tio Gilito de vez en cuando de lo que le impresionó lo que nos contó en media horilla. Por cierto, no os la gastéis todo en plata Hamijos, pasaros por el Quim de boqueria y tomaros unos huevos con chipirones, unos carabineros, unas navajitas, un rabo de toro, hum que ganas de volver a pasarme por Barna....

¿Putin en tu saqueo al BdE de Oviedo te llevaste cajas del 2004 de Felipe y Letizia? Esas me las arramblé yo en los buenos tiempos, en que se podían llevar por cajas. 

Una caja de 500 monedas casi no ocupa y te la dan con certificado de autenticidad de la caja, que supongo que en un momento futuro interesará más. Cuando veo al forero eléctrico contándonos sus aventuras en moto, pienso en que no hace mucho se podía llegar al BdE sección Asturias y llevarlas por cajas, con un día de aviso previo, eso si me fotocopiaron siempre el DNI, yo les decía que era para gastármelo en gasolina, vino y malas mujeres, que no me lo pidieran luego, ellos aseguraban que es lo que piden a cualquiera que acuda a cambiar. Es una molestia que ahora no se puedan llevar por cajas, ya que al no estar tan ordenadas abultarán más y no estará la posibilidad de tener un lote de 500 monedas del mismo año con certificado de autenticidad. Al forero de Santander le recomiendo llevarse una cajilla ya que hay barra libre, mucho mejor que las ristras.

Navegando por internet, veo una supuesta valoración de monedas que asegura que las más valiosas serían precisamente las de Felipe y Letizia y las del 2003, a 18 euros unidad, las valoraría, un poco excesivo lo veo, ya que la tirada fue abundante
El Coleccionista de monedas :: Precio de las monedas de 12 Euros :: January :: 2010


Aunque al parecer tiene salida porque a la gente les gustan por lo de la boda de los principitos, incluso seguí navegando un rato y veo que se venden mucho más caras, en lotes para arras o incluso a 25 euros la unidad, eso si con un pergamino con los escudos de apellidos de Felipe y Letizia. Así que todo puede ser ¿que pensais de esta edición del 2004? ¿será verdad que se pagará más?
Aquí os pongo unos links para que veaís que no es cachondeo que las de Letizia y Felipe van muy caras

Este las vende a 16 euros Vendo monedas de 12 ? en plata - vendo monedas de 12 ?, en plata, dña. leticia y el
Estos venden 12 por 213 euros (a 17,75 euros /unidad) Comprar anillos y Arras
Estos son los mejores, las venden a 25 euros en un pergamino y dicen que las compres antes de que se acaben. Me las quitan de las manos HOYGAN Monedas Boda Real : Letizia y Felipe , Monedas de Felipe y Leticia
Yo voy a hacer el experimento de ofrecer una caja de 500 monedas Felipe / Letizia con certificado autenticidad a 17 euros, lote entero a 8500 euros. A ver que pasa

¿Como veis vosotros el hipotético futuro mercado? ¿tendrá premium poder ofrecerlas por cajas de 500 con certificado? ¿cuales valdrán más? ¿A cuanto se llegarán a pagar? A mi la verdad que con no perder los 12 euros ya me vale, que era la intención inicial, por lo que tampoco estoy muy interesado en venderlas, he puesto en el hilo de Monster estaa cajilla que me sobra alta de precio, ya que en el 2008 parecía que íbamos a morir cienes de veces y me mantuve en liquidez por encima del 10%, pero ahora parece que la cosa se estabiliza y una caja si me la pagan bien me desharía de ella, aparte es una prueba de ver como reacciona el posible mercado a un lote de 500 con certificado de autenticidad de las más demandadas, digamos que es un experimento.


----------



## puntodecontrol (17 Nov 2010)

-H- dijo:


> Salve al foro.
> 
> Estas monedas no las tengo para ganar dinero, ni tengo en ellas un gran porcentaje de mi patrimonio, solo es una forma de guardar esta liquidez a prueba de sustos, ya que la veo muy cubierta, pero no tendría más del 10% del patrimonio total. Justo la parte que quiero asegurar más, por lo que no la arriesgo con especulación metalífera, prefiero liquidez, deuda de estados solventes, acciones, etc... Justo lo bueno de las de 12 euros es que son liquidez total, pero a la vez estas cubierto con los 12 euros por el valor facial y por el contenido en plata. Aparte como vemos hay unas posibilidades muy razonables de un incremento del valor numismático. Esto fue una muy buena idea del TioGilito, hay que decirlo claro, he andado buscando mis post de la época en la que compré y veo que agradezco la idea al TioGilito e incluso Monster le felicita por la idea.
> 
> ...



Sin animo de ofender, seria de estupidos comprar sus 500 en caja por 18 €/u solo por tener una cajita y un papel, cuando uno puede comprarlas un 50% mas baratas en el BDE con su plastico protector y siendo igual de autenticas.


----------



## -H- (17 Nov 2010)

Pues si, sería cuanto menos raro, pero es un experimento, ya que veo que en inet algunos ponen precios carísimos y por otra parte parece que se agotarán pronto, es una prueba a ver que pasa, pero lo normal sería que no las vendiera, lo cual tampoco me preocuparía


----------



## Fofernico (17 Nov 2010)

He estado esta mañana por la zona de Sol en varias sucursales:

- 2 caja Madrid
- 1 banco cooperativo Español
- 1 BBVA
- 1 Popular
- 1 Caja Extremadura
- 1 Caja Canarias
- 1 Caixa

Sólo tenían monedas en La Caixa. En Caja Canarias tenían pero debías tener cuenta en el banco para que pudieras comprarlas. En La Caixa les quedaban 6 y me las he llevado. Al preguntarle si iban a pedir más me ha dicho que para qué, si no las quería nadie, que las que me han dado las tienen desde hace años y menos mal que se las han quitado de encima. También me ha preguntado para que las quería, se lo he dicho y lo ha apuntado… Pero no me ha pedido ningún dato y he pagado en cash.

Saludos


----------



## luismarple (17 Nov 2010)

Fofernico dijo:


> Bien es sabido que en determinados momentos el oro se nacionaliza y se intenta expropiar a los particulares.
> 
> Pregunto: ¿y la plata? ¿Hay precedentes?



En el transcurso de la guerra civil, sobre todo al principio, cuando nada estaba claro se expropió oro, plata, armas, vehículos, latunes, gallinas y todo lo que pudiese tener el mas mínimo valor para la guerra.

Todos esos que afirman que lo mejor para prepararse contra el mad max es acumular oro, latunes y armas deberían saber que cuando entre en su casa una cuadrilla de milicianos buscando material util les van a dejar limpios (o eso o se lían a tiros y te acaban limpiando el forro).

Menos cupulas del trueno y mas revisar la historia.


----------



## univac (17 Nov 2010)

Hoy me he hecho con 40 en el BdE de Barcelona. He rellenado un formulario con mis datos, pero no me han pedido el DNI para adjuntarlo fotocopiado como el formulario indicaba. Podria haber puesto los datos de Espinete y habria colado...pero uno que es honesto.

El cajero me ha hecho esperar porque solo tenia 10 alli, han tenido que traerlas de las camaras...me pregunto el año y le dije que me daba igual. El tio no me daba ningun comprobante ni recibo...le he pedido que me diera algo y me ha dado una copia sellada del documento interno que usan para el cambio, me ha sonado raro ya que me parecia haber leido por aqui que SI daban un recibo. El tio cachondo aparte de las 4 ristras me pasa por la ventanilla un sobre convencional de papel...yo me lo quedo mirando y lo abro por si dentro habia algun certificado o algo y al verlo vacio me lo quedo mirando. El cachondo me dice "es por si las quieres meter ahi dentro jeje"....40 monedas dentro de un sobre de tamaño convencional. En fin....creo que ire a por mas.


----------



## Garrapatez (17 Nov 2010)

Fofernico dijo:


> He estado esta mañana por la zona de Sol en varias sucursales:
> 
> - 2 caja Madrid
> - 1 banco cooperativo Español
> ...



Tú tranquilo, que el día que la plata que contienen las monedas suba de 12 Euros y salte la liebre entonces van a flipar esos cajeros con la cantidad de gente que va a preguntarles por las dichosas monedas que nadie quiere, entonces si que van a tener que poner un cartelito que diga "No Tenemos monedas de 12€".

Si el BDE ya las está racionando a razón de 81 por persona supongo que es porque han percibido que la demanda está aumentando.

Lo que de verdad haría que estas monedas fuesen más interesantes es que el BDE ya no volviese a acuñar más de 12 Euros o mejor aún que fuese retirando las que van quedando y llevarlas a fundir, eso aceleraría la demanda y las haría subir un poco de valor.

Por cierto alguien sabe cómo se puede estimar lo que se lleva vendido y lo que aún queda disponible en las arcas del BDE?

Pongo algunas cifras para los curiosos, en la wikipedia aparecen los datos de las tiradas:

2002: 1.608.400
2003: 1.468.800
2004: 1.496.100
2005: 2.505.700
2006: 1.880.900
2007: 1.379.600
2008: 1.002.500
2009: 938.300
2010: 2.000.000

Total 2002-2010: *14.280.300 monedas*

O sea que aproximadamente hay 14 millones de monedas de plata acuñadas.

Todas esas monedas acumuladas valen según su facial: 171.363.600

O sea unos 170 millones de Euros.

Y según la plata que llevan (sin tener en cuenta el iva) según spot a día de hoy 9.99 Euros por moneda: 142.660.197

O sea unos 143 millones de Euros.

El peso de la plata acuñada es de: 16.65 gr. por moneda o sea 237.767 Kilogramos, más o menos *240 Toneladas de plata*.


----------



## merche400 (17 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Y según la plata que llevan (sin tener en cuenta el iva) según spot a día de hoy 9.99 Euros por moneda: 142.660.197
> 
> O sea unos 143 millones de Euros.





Teniendo en cuenta que aprobar los presupuestos del estado le ha costado al erario publico más de 400 millones de euros en concepto de "chantajes y prebendas varias", los 143 millones en monedas es pura plata calderilla.


----------



## LamaTibetano (17 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> ...
> 
> Si el BDE ya las está racionando a razón de 81 por persona supongo que es porque han percibido que la demanda está aumentando.



Tan solo apuntar que el BdeE raciona cualquier cambio que hagas: tarifa plana hasta 1.000 leuros. Da igual que compres monedas de 12e, billetes de 20 ó céntimos de euro. Nunca más de 1.000e por persona y día.

Así que en este caso no parece tener que ver con las 12e-plata, es "política de la casa" (desde hace poco tiempo).



Garrapatez dijo:


> ...
> 
> Lo que de verdad haría que estas monedas fuesen más interesantes es que el BDE ya no volviese a acuñar más de 12 Euros o mejor aún que fuese retirando las que van quedando y llevarlas a fundir, eso aceleraría la demanda y las haría subir un poco de valor.



¿Las refundirán para hacer de 20e?
Puede.
O puede que se las vendan "entre amiguetes", je.

¿Volver a acuñar de 12e?
Parece poco probable, ahora que han sacado de 20e con el mismo peso en plata.

¿Si la plata se desploma a los infiernos?
Tal vez.
Pero no lo veremos en esta vida (quizá en la siguiente).


----------



## electric0 (17 Nov 2010)

Fofernico dijo:


> He estado esta mañana por la zona de Sol en varias sucursales:
> 
> - 2 caja Madrid
> - 1 banco cooperativo Español
> ...



Al final va a resutar que mi metodo (obligado por no tener cordoba sucursal Bde) va a crear escuela, jajajajajajajajajajajaja




luismarple dijo:


> En el transcurso de la guerra civil, sobre todo al principio, cuando nada estaba claro se expropió oro, plata, armas, vehículos, latunes, gallinas y todo lo que pudiese tener el mas mínimo valor para la guerra.
> 
> Todos esos que afirman que lo mejor para prepararse contra el mad max es acumular oro, latunes y armas deberían saber que cuando entre en su casa una cuadrilla de milicianos buscando material util les van a dejar limpios (o eso o se lían a tiros y te acaban limpiando el forro).
> 
> Menos cupulas del trueno y mas revisar la historia.



Para eso se usa la inteligencia y el despiste.... se deja uno robar 10 para esconder 1000 en otro lado.....
Despues de la guerra civil, mi abuelo, en el campo, le daba de comer a la guardia civil, y a los maquis tambien, (segun pasaran unos u otros) pero siempre pan de ayer y tocino rancio, porque "no tenia otra cosa", el jamon y en pan de hoy se lo comia el....




univac dijo:


> Hoy me he hecho con 40 en el BdE de Barcelona. He rellenado un formulario con mis datos, pero no me han pedido el DNI para adjuntarlo fotocopiado como el formulario indicaba. Podria haber puesto los datos de Espinete y habria colado...pero uno que es honesto.
> 
> El cajero me ha hecho esperar porque solo tenia 10 alli, han tenido que traerlas de las camaras...me pregunto el año y le dije que me daba igual. El tio no me daba ningun comprobante ni recibo...le he pedido que me diera algo y me ha dado una copia sellada del documento interno que usan para el cambio, me ha sonado raro ya que me parecia haber leido por aqui que SI daban un recibo. El tio cachondo aparte de las 4 ristras *me pasa por la ventanilla un sobre convencional de papel*...yo me lo quedo mirando y lo abro por si dentro habia algun certificado o algo y al verlo vacio me lo quedo mirando. El cachondo me dice "es por si las quieres meter ahi dentro jeje"....40 monedas dentro de un sobre de tamaño convencional. En fin....creo que ire a por mas.



Jajajajajaja, si es que no tienen otra cosa, jajajajajajajaja, no tienen por lo general ni una misera bolsa de plastico, solo papeles y mas papeles, algunos de colorines.. jajajajajajajajaja

Yo algunas veces me he traido la misma bolsa con la que las suministra el furgon blindado, es de plastico fuerte y transparente con agujeritos para un precinto....pero no es lo normal

Lo mejor es llevarse la bolsa de casa, lo tipico es tener que usarla.

.-------------

Mis mas cordiales saludos para todos.


----------



## Garrapatez (17 Nov 2010)

LamaTibetano dijo:


> Tan solo apuntar que el BdeE raciona cualquier cambio que hagas: tarifa plana hasta 1.000 leuros. Da igual que compres monedas de 12e, billetes de 20 ó céntimos de euro. Nunca más de 1.000e por persona y día.
> ...



Ok, se me había olvidado lo de los 1.000 Leuros, es cierto, también para cambiarlas si alguien lleva más de 1.000 euros en moneda no te las cambian por papelitos.


----------



## electric0 (17 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Ok, se me había olvidado lo de los 1.000 Leuros, es cierto, también para cambiarlas si alguien lleva más de 1.000 euros en moneda no te las cambian por papelitos.



Son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas, JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA, es ganas de hacer ir a varias personas con lo mismo, o a la misma varias veces.

Saludos.


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (17 Nov 2010)

Las monedas de 12 €, a partir de la puesta en circulación de las nuevas de 20 lereles, se convertirán en los nuevos pakillos del siglo XXI, iniciando así un nuevo capítulo de la larga y gloriosa historia numismática española.

Según la cotización de la plata serán deseados o denostados. Sin embargo, su diseño tan poco agraciado, su acuñación tan mediocre y su tirada millonaria obligarán a los que esperen una revalorización numismática a hacerlo sentados.

Eso sin contar con el hecho de que su facial de 12 € limitará mucho las plusvalías soñadas por más de uno, que ya se ven endosando las susodichas a incautos advenedizos.

Así que, como forero de este nuestro ilustre foro, propongo que a partir de ahora sean denominadas como *KARLILLOS*.


----------



## merche400 (17 Nov 2010)

bender rodríguez dijo:


> así que como forero de este nuestro ilustre foro, propongo que a partir de ahora sean denominadas como *karlillos*.




Menuda jartá a reir..... :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## Garrapatez (17 Nov 2010)

Bender Rodríguez dijo:


> Las monedas de 12 €, a partir de la puesta en circulación de las nuevas de 20 lereles, se convertirán en los nuevos pakillos del siglo XXI, iniciando así un nuevo capítulo de la larga y gloriosa historia numismática española.
> 
> Según la cotización de la plata serán deseados o denostados. Sin embargo, su diseño tan poco agraciado, su acuñación tan mediocre y su tirada millonaria obligarán a los que esperen una revalorización numismática a hacerlo sentados.
> 
> ...



Para alguien cuyo política es diversificar y consciente de que no va a hacer plusvalías con esas monedas sino que las va a enterrar como seguro para los posibles tiempos revueltos tampoco son tan mala opción.

Si la plata además sigue subiendo como lo está haciendo, en el corto-medio plazo el valor del metal que llevan las monedas te dará para cubrir la inflación de los 12 euros sobradamente e incluso es posible que te permitas el lujo de tener pequeñas plusvalías descontada la inflación y eso es un lujo en un producto tan conservador como este.

No son una mala opción en la coyuntura económica actual ya que te sirven para diversificar el riesgo. Cuando todo vuelva a su cauce, si es que vuelve, las podrás vender por mayor valor del que te costaron o en el peor de los casos por el mismo.


----------



## -H- (17 Nov 2010)

Las Karlillos, me gusta, apruebo la moción. 
Además propongo que los de la boda, edición especial del 2004,pasen a ser un tipo de karlillos denominadas como felipillos
Ofrezco una caja de felipillos HOYGAN que me las quitan de las manos


----------



## Ulisses (17 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Para alguien cuyo política es diversificar y consciente de que no va a hacer plusvalías con esas monedas sino que las va a enterrar como seguro para los posibles tiempos revueltos tampoco son tan mala opción.
> 
> Si la plata además sigue subiendo como lo está haciendo, en el corto-medio plazo el valor del metal que llevan las monedas te dará para cubrir la inflación de los 12 euros sobradamente e incluso es posible que te permitas el lujo de tener pequeñas plusvalías descontada la inflación y eso es un lujo en un producto tan conservador como este.
> 
> No son una mala opción en la coyuntura económica actual ya que te sirven para diversificar el riesgo. Cuando todo vuelva a su cauce, si es que vuelve, las podrás vender por mayor valor del que te costaron o en el peor de los casos por el mismo.



Oye , la gráfica está super currada. ¿Lo has hecho con el excel?


----------



## Garrapatez (17 Nov 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Oye , la gráfica está super currada. ¿Lo has hecho con el excel?



Sí Ulisses, es un excel que tengo en local y que automáticamente exporta la gráfica y la sube mediante ftp a un server cada 15 minutos.

La putada es que sólo se actualiza si tengo el equipo encendido, lógicamente. Al final no he conseguido ningún servicio online que me mantenga la hoja de cálculo online trabajando sin tener una sesión de trabajo, habría una opción y es haciendo la hoja de cálculo colaborativa e incrustándola como un objeto ******* pero en la firma en burbuja.info lógicamente no se permite incrustar iframes y objetos más allá de imágenes, vídeos y alguna cosilla más.

Tengo que seguir mirando soluciones a ver si encuentro algo ya que es bastante interesante tener una referencia instantánea y automatizada del precio sin tener que ponerte a hacer los cálculos cada vez que cambia el spot.


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (17 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Para alguien cuyo política es diversificar y consciente de que no va a hacer plusvalías con esas monedas sino que las va a enterrar como seguro para los posibles tiempos revueltos tampoco son tan mala opción.



Tienes toda la razón Garrapatez, siempre serán una mejor opción que los papelitos. Y como iniciación a los metales no tienen parangón. Por cierto, enhorabuena por tu gráfica, me encanta. 



-H- dijo:


> Las Karlillos, me gusta, apruebo la moción.
> Además propongo que los de la boda, edición especial del 2004,pasen a ser un tipo de karlillos denominadas como felipillos
> Ofrezco una caja de felipillos HOYGAN que me las quitan de las manos



Comentándole a una amiga esta tontería de pakillos y karlillos no va y me dice: Pues yo las hubiera llamado *JUANILLOS* :XX::XX::XX:

La verdad es que no he podido evitar decojonarme, le pega más, es tan _made in spain_...

Hala ya por hoy voy servido, un saludo.


----------



## Drinito (17 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Sí Ulisses, es un excel que tengo en local y que automáticamente exporta la gráfica y la sube mediante ftp a un server cada 15 minutos.
> 
> La putada es que sólo se actualiza si tengo el equipo encendido, lógicamente. Al final no he conseguido ningún servicio online que me mantenga la hoja de cálculo online trabajando sin tener una sesión de trabajo, habría una opción y es haciendo la hoja de cálculo colaborativa e incrustándola como un objeto ******* pero en la firma en burbuja.info lógicamente no se permite incrustar iframes y objetos más allá de imágenes, vídeos y alguna cosilla más.
> 
> Tengo que seguir mirando soluciones a ver si encuentro algo ya que es bastante interesante tener una referencia instantánea y automatizada del precio sin tener que ponerte a hacer los cálculos cada vez que cambia el spot.



No tengo ni idea de informática, pero la gráfica esa me parece una pasada. Muchas gracias!!!!! :Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## electric0 (17 Nov 2010)

Bender Rodríguez dijo:


> Tienes toda la razón Garrapatez, siempre serán una mejor opción que los papelitos. Y como iniciación a los metales no tienen parangón. Por cierto, enhorabuena por tu gráfica, me encanta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Juanillos, jajajajajaja...... O JUANCARS, o JUANCARLILLOS, jajajajajaja, ya saldra denominacion por si sola, darle tiempo al tiempo, en cuanto desaparezcan de la circulacion por los nuevos de 20, no creo que pase mucho tiempo a que la denominacion aparezca....

........

En otro orden de cosas, el precio se mueve mas que un garbanzo en la boca de viejo, pero si os dais cuenta siempre vuelve a los mismos valores, es decir si por ejemplo consideramos la pagina Gold Price in Euro, Silver Price in Euro and Charts in Euro - Live Market Prices vereis que no pierde nunca los 600€/K y si lo hace, al poco lo recupera, desde que pasamos esa zona no hemos perdido todavia el valor 600€/K, lo que me lleva a pensar que es una paradita para cojer fuerza otra vez en breve.

Cordiales saludos.


----------



## LamaTibetano (17 Nov 2010)

Bender Rodríguez dijo:


> Las monedas de 12 €, a partir de la puesta en circulación de las nuevas de 20 lereles, se convertirán en los nuevos pakillos del siglo XXI, iniciando así un nuevo capítulo de la larga y gloriosa historia numismática española...
> 
> propongo que a partir de ahora sean denominadas como *KARLILLOS*.



Propuesta aceptada (en lo que se pueda) 

Los pakillos quiero recordar que valían 100 pelas.
Ahora te ofrecen por ahí 1.000 o más (6 a 8 leuros).

Si los karlillos se ponen a 120, tampoco estará tan mal el retorno.
(lo cual no quita para que haya otras inversiones más productivas).


----------



## itaka (17 Nov 2010)

LamaTibetano dijo:


> Propuesta aceptada (en lo que se pueda)
> 
> Los pakillos quiero recordar que valían 100 pelas.
> Ahora te ofrecen por ahí 1.000 o más (6 a 8 leuros).
> ...



lo correcto seria calcular la inflación a ver que resultado nos da.


----------



## LamaTibetano (17 Nov 2010)

itaka dijo:


> lo correcto seria calcular la inflación a ver que resultado nos da.



Correcto.

Pero evidentemente más se han devaluado los papelines de colores.


----------



## itaka (17 Nov 2010)

de que años son los pakillos (son neofito en estos temas y solo tengo los karlillos XDDD) lo digo para hacer hacer una comparativa de salarios y precios.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (17 Nov 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> En el transcurso de la guerra civil, sobre todo al principio, cuando nada estaba claro se expropió oro, plata, armas, vehículos, latunes, gallinas y todo lo que pudiese tener el mas mínimo valor para la guerra.
> 
> Todos esos que afirman que lo mejor para prepararse contra el mad max es acumular oro, latunes y armas deberían saber que cuando entre en su casa una cuadrilla de milicianos buscando material util les van a dejar limpios (o eso o se lían a tiros y te acaban limpiando el forro).
> 
> Menos cupulas del trueno y mas revisar la historia.



Precisamente. Los que se guardaron oro y plata no pasaron hambre. A revisar historia, luisito.


----------



## Garrapatez (17 Nov 2010)

itaka dijo:


> de que años son los pakillos (son neofito en estos temas y solo tengo los karlillos XDDD) lo digo para hacer hacer una comparativa de salarios y precios.



Acabo de leer esto en una web por si te sirve:

_El crecimiento económico del país en los años 60 se manifestó en una ostentosa fabricación de moneda.

España *emitió, entre 1966 y 1970, setenta millones de monedas grandes de plata*, cuando ya casi todo el mundo había abandonado la acuñación en este metal (Estados Unidos y Venezuela lo hicieron en 1964, Suiza, Francia y Alemania entre 1967 y 1969).
*
En la década de los 70 el precio de la plata superó las 100 pesetas de valor facial y se dejaron de acuñar.*
_

Así con los datos en caliente parece que se acuñaron una cantidad enorme de pakillos, *70 millones* según ese dato de esa web, pero habría que confirmarlo porque esa web no sé si es de fiar 100 franco - Impacto Coleccionables

De los karlillos según pone la wiki se han emitido casi 14 millones y medio de monedas desde el 2002 al 2010, o sea en 8 años.

Sin embargo los pakillos en 4 años se emitieron casi 5 veces más cantidad que karlillos.

Si con esto puedes hacer números adelante.


----------



## itaka (18 Nov 2010)

pregunta si alguien sabe si se puede transportar cierta cantidad de monedas en avión sin problemas ????

lo digo pq la proxima semana tengo que visitar barcelona y pensaba pasar por el bde y hacer una pequeña carga de monedas no tendre problemas en el aeropuerto al a vuelta ???
es un vuelo nacional.

vamos tb por curiosidad si existen problemas al mover monedas de plata o oro entre vuelos internacionales, dentro de la unión europea, o usa, si hay cierto limite.


----------



## luismarple (18 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Precisamente. Los que se guardaron oro y plata no pasaron hambre. A revisar historia, luisito.



Hay que tener los cojones cuadrados para guardarse oro y plata en casa cuando ves que a tu vecino lo fusilan por esconder un jamón. Que una cosa es ver violencia armada en la tele y otra que te venga una cuadrilla y te apunte mientras entran en tu casa a "echar un vistazo".


----------



## luismarple (18 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Acabo de leer esto en una web por si te sirve:
> 
> _El crecimiento económico del país en los años 60 se manifestó en una ostentosa fabricación de moneda.
> 
> ...



Esos 14 millones y medio son de las acuñadas en euros, no? porque desde mucho antes se han ido acuñando en pesetas, aquellas de 2000 pelas que la gente sí conocía... Creo que tienen la misma cantidad de plata que las de 12 euros, no??


----------



## electric0 (18 Nov 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> Hay que tener los cojones cuadrados para guardarse oro y plata en casa cuando ves que a tu vecino lo fusilan por esconder un jamón. Que una cosa es ver violencia armada en la tele y otra que te venga una cuadrilla y te apunte mientras entran en tu casa a "echar un vistazo".



Ya lo he puesto en otro post..... dejate robar 10 para esconder 1000... usa la imaginacion...

Saludos


----------



## debianita (18 Nov 2010)

Buenos días, ya tengo mis primeros Karlillos :XX: La moneda es fea de ******** pero menos fea que en fotos.


----------



## luismarple (18 Nov 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Ya lo he puesto en otro post..... dejate robar 10 para esconder 1000... usa la imaginacion...
> 
> Saludos



Me lo cuentas cuando te apunten con un arma.

Te voy a contar una anecdota de mi bisabuelo durante el comienzo de la guerra civil (creo que ya la he contado alguna otra vez).

Vivía en un pueblo cercano a la frontera entre Palencia y Cantabria y tenía una tienda de ultramarinos, su manera de ahorrar era comprar género, y uno de sus bienes mas preciados era un barril enorme de aceite de oliva. Bueno, pues cuando comenzó la guerra aquella zona, que estaba perdida de la mano de dios, era territorio comanche, un día entraban unos, se llevaban detenido al alcalde que había y ponían a otro, a las dos semanas bajaban del monte los otros, fusilaban a ese alcalde y se largaban, volvían los anteriores... El caso es que mi bisabuelo estaba acojonado, si escondía el aceite y le ligaba cualquiera de los dos lo mas facil es que lo mataran, si le entregaba el aceite a uno de los bandos y aparecía el otro y algún vecino se lo largaba estaba en las mismas... El caso es que antes o después alguien iba a ir a la tienda a exigirle ayuda. Qué hizo? antes que meterse en problemas decidió tirar todos esos litros de aceite al río y que todos viesen la mancha de aceite y le contó a todo el pueblo que al moverlo de la tienda a la cuadra de su casa se le había caido.

El miedo es una fuerza muy poderosa, y en este caso no estamos hablando de que te multen si te cazan, sino de que te fusilen.




Por otra parte si esa historia ha terminado llegando a mis oidos es porque durante 25 años en casa de mi bisabuelo se estuvieron acordando del día que tiró el barril de aceite al rio y de cuanto hambre se hubieran evitado de conservar aquel barril. Supongo que todo el mundo pensaba que la guerra (como todas las crisis) duraría dos días.


----------



## kaxkamel (18 Nov 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> Hay que tener los cojones cuadrados para guardarse oro y plata en casa cuando ves que a tu vecino lo fusilan por esconder un jamón. Que una cosa es ver violencia armada en la tele y otra que te venga una cuadrilla y te apunte mientras entran en tu casa a "echar un vistazo".




en tiempos de guerra y post-guerra, se te ponen los cojones cuadrados (y dodecaédricos si es necesario) sí o sí.
y es por la razón que ya descubrió darwin hace la tira... o te adaptas o mueres


----------



## luismarple (18 Nov 2010)

kaxkamel dijo:


> en tiempos de guerra y post-guerra, se te ponen los cojones cuadrados (y dodecaédricos si es necesario) sí o sí.
> y es por la razón que ya descubrió darwin hace la tira... o te adaptas o mueres



Solo he conocido de primera mano a dos personas que se vieron obligadas a elegir entre jugarsela y poder ser fusilados o no jugarsela y pasar hambre. Las dos decidieron pasar hambre.


----------



## electric0 (18 Nov 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> Me lo cuentas cuando te apunten con un arma.
> 
> Te voy a contar una anecdota de mi bisabuelo.........
> 
> ...



A uno de mis bisabuelos lo mataron en la guerra civil, bueno fueron por el a su casa para fusilarlo.... pero bueno, no dire bandos ni razones, porque todos eran igual de imbeciles, fue una guerra civil, y en ese tipo de guerras.....

La vida me llevo a vivir despues una guerra civil en carnes propias, aun sin ser combatiente, estaba en medio ( no fue la española no tengo edad, fue la de bosnia), y visto desde fuera meterse en una guerra es de subnormales profundos, con todos mis respetos ante estos señores..

Y Si, hay que tenerlos muy gordos para "esconder" en malos tiempos, pero el principal aliado del hombre no debe ser un arma, el pricipal aliado debe ser la inteligencia, la inteligencia es el arma mas poderosa que jamas a existido en la faz de la tierra, y hay que usarla en estos casos.

La primera parte y casi la mas principal es el silencio, nadie buscara nunca una cosa que nadie sabe que existe.

Otra parte importante es la apariencia, si llevas unas botas viejas y rotas y conduces una tartana, nadie pensara en sacarte algo de valor, puesto que no aparentas tenerlo.

Discrecion, sorpresa, disimulo, aparentar ignorancia, ofertar lo que uno tiene de muy buena fe, aun haciendose rogar,....... son muchas las actitudes que te pueden llevar a la "victoria" en estos casos, pero nunca uses la fuerza, porque quizas hoy venzas, pero mañana vendran mas y te derrotaran.

Mi mas cordial saludo


----------



## -H- (18 Nov 2010)

itaka dijo:


> pregunta si alguien sabe si se puede transportar cierta cantidad de monedas en avión sin problemas ????
> 
> lo digo pq la proxima semana tengo que visitar barcelona y pensaba pasar por el bde y hacer una pequeña carga de monedas no tendre problemas en el aeropuerto al a vuelta ???
> es un vuelo nacional.
> ...



Yo he transportado monedas en aviones nacionales desde Barcelona sin ningún problema


----------



## Garrapatez (18 Nov 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> Esos 14 millones y medio son de las acuñadas en euros, no? porque desde mucho antes se han ido acuñando en pesetas, aquellas de 2000 pelas que la gente sí conocía... Creo que tienen la misma cantidad de plata que las de 12 euros, no??



Cierto es, acabo de buscarlo en la wiki, aquí tengo las cantidades:

Año, Evento reflejado en la acuñación, cantidad
1994	Banco de España 8.670.250
1995 Palacio Real 6.151.000
1996 Francisco de Goya: "La Maja Vestida" 3.781.150
1997 Don Quijote de la Mancha 2.587.750
1998 Felipe II 2.324.000
1999 Xacobeo´99 2.043.800
2000 Carlos V 1.565.400
2001 Hispania 1.942.835

Total de monedas de 2000 pesetas: *29.066.185* en 7 años.
Total de monedas de 12 Euros *14.280.300 *en 8 años.

Analizando someramente los datos parece que el BDE ha reducido a la mitad la emisión de plata en la época del euro.

Otro dato curioso es que las monedas han tenido el "mismo" facial desde 1994, han tenido que pasar 16 años para que el valor de la plata esté a punto de comerse el valor facial.


----------



## -H- (18 Nov 2010)

Por cierto, siguiendo con esto de inventar neologismos numismáticos, propongo que las cajas de 500 monedas pasen a ser tochos, no puede ser menos en este insigne foro. De esta forma las cajas originales de 500 con certificado serían "tochos certificados", los lotes de 500 monedas iguales, pero sin certificado o caja original, serían sencillamente "tocohos"
Vendo un tocho certificado de karlillos hoygan, que me las quitan de las manos


----------



## segundaresidencia (18 Nov 2010)

-H- dijo:


> Por cierto, siguiendo con esto de inventar neologismos numismáticos, propongo que las cajas de 500 monedas pasen a ser tochos, no puede ser menos en este insigne foro. De esta forma las cajas originales de 500 con certificado serían "tochos certificados", los lotes de 500 monedas iguales, pero sin certificado o caja original, serían sencillamente "tocohos"
> Vendo un tocho certificado de karlillos hoygan, que me las quitan de las manos



podrian sacarlas en cajas mas o menos bonitas como con las MB de los eagles o filarmonicas je je.

yo pienso y estoy casi seguro que cuando salgan las de 20 euros las de12 las retiraran ese dia o tardaran kmuy poquito

un saludo


----------



## luismarple (18 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Cierto es, acabo de buscarlo en la wiki, aquí tengo las cantidades:
> 
> Año, Evento reflejado en la acuñación, cantidad
> 1994	Banco de España 8.670.250
> ...



Si no recuerdo mal las de 2000 pesetas incluso se llegaba a publicitar en los medios su emisión... La gente las conocía, por qué dejaron de hacerlo con las de 12 euros??


----------



## NetiZen (18 Nov 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> Si no recuerdo mal las de 2000 pesetas incluso se llegaba a publicitar en los medios su emisión... La gente las conocía, por qué dejaron de hacerlo con las de 12 euros??



No dejaron de hacerlo.
La de este año la vi anunciada en un faldón del periódico local, y supongo que también la anunciarían en los de tirada nacional.


----------



## -H- (18 Nov 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> podrian sacarlas en cajas mas o menos bonitas como con las MB de los eagles o filarmonicas je je.
> 
> yo pienso y estoy casi seguro que cuando salgan las de 20 euros las de12 las retiraran ese dia o tardaran kmuy poquito
> 
> un saludo



Entonces sería una Monsterbox de Eagles, pero esto es un tocho certificado de Karlillos, digno sucesor de los tubos de pakillos, un respeto HOYGA


----------



## segundaresidencia (18 Nov 2010)

-H- dijo:


> Entonces sería una Monsterbox de Eagles, pero esto es un tocho certificado de Karlillos, digno sucesor de los tubos de pakillos, un respeto HOYGA



las podrian denominar a esas cajas "monsterjuancarbox" o algo asi :XX:

la verdad es una pena que con las cecas que a tenido españa a lo largo de su historia ahora saquen esas monedas que son mas feas que pegar a un padre


----------



## -H- (18 Nov 2010)

Respecto a la retirada:
Yo no se si actualmente tienen algo planeado o no, más bien creo que no, dado que soy de la teoría de la chapuza, más que de la teoría de la conspiración. Pero hasta el más chapuzas recapacita, pronto se darán cuenta que el metal contenido les sale más barato vía fundición. 

Yo por la conversación que tuve con el cajero calvo del BdE, enlazada en este hilo, me da la impresión de que parte las devuelven a la FNMT y allí se funden para hacer las siguientes, es decir esto ya se estaría haciendo y sería una práctica habitual, con lo cual las tiradas serían más reducidas de lo comentado en el enlace. Esto es todo una hipótesis mía. 

Me acabo de acordar del mítico alopécico antiacaparadores, si supiera que según salí llamé al BdE Oviedo y me confirmaron inmediatamente que me podía llevar las cajas o unidades que quisiera. Hice el pedido y me fui a recogerlas al día siguiente, cuando estaba en carrera, a las nueve y media de la mañana ya me estaban llamando para confirmar el pedido y cuando lo recogía. Me lleve tranquilamente lo que quise. En fin que tiempos aquellos. Eso si me pedían DNI, telefono para confirmar pedido, fotocopia DNI, de todo
Yo siempre les avisaba que era para gastarlo en vino, que no me las pidieran luego, que lo de las confiscaciones ya lo conocemos, ellos claro flipaban con mi autoparodia madmaxista, pienso que me trataban como un pobre loco, y yo les segui la corriente, haciendome el loco, para que me dieran las monedas y en paz
Pienso que debi llegar antes que PutinReloaded porque me aseguraban que era la primera vez que un particular hacia estas demandas. También influyo para que me atendieran que tengo cuenta en el BdE de cuando las letras rentaban, por lo que cuando les llamaba por teléfono que iba a pasar a recoger tal cosa, ya sabían que no era un cachondo que les quisiera deslomar, sino que había una solvencia detrás de la petición


----------



## -H- (18 Nov 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> las podrian denominar a esas cajas "monsterjuancarbox" o algo asi :XX:
> 
> la verdad es una pena que con las cecas que a tenido españa a lo largo de su historia ahora saquen esas monedas que son mas feas que pegar a un padre



Nada de anglicismos, que la lengua castellana ej mu jrande
Esto ej un "tocho certificao de karlillos"y no ze hable ma


----------



## Comentario de Subnormal (18 Nov 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> Solo he conocido de primera mano a dos personas que se vieron obligadas a elegir entre jugarsela y poder ser fusilados o no jugarsela y pasar hambre. Las dos decidieron pasar hambre.



Sefo a una enana


----------



## Garrapatez (18 Nov 2010)

Nadie sabe qué va a pasar pero estamos en un momento muy interesante, ¿por qué? 

Porque por primera vez desde el año 1994 (primera moneda de 2000 pelas) la plata está alcanzando el valor facial de la moneda, y *esto implica que el BDE va a tener que hacer algo antes o después obligatoriamente*. 

Cuando se supere el precio de la plata respecto el valor facial si el BDE no hace nada desaparecerán todas aunque sólo sea para fundir.

Si el BDE interviene, *y esto es lo que mas interesaría a los que tienen unas cuantas*, automaticamente las otorgaría un premium al no poder adquirirse más por 12€. 

A falta de saber cuántas realmente ha adquirido la gente durante estos años ese valor sería mayor o menor pero siempre superior a 12€

Lo mejor de todo es que ahora mismo estamos viendo esto y cada uno puede decidir qué hacer.


----------



## kaxkamel (18 Nov 2010)

creo que lo que aventura -H- puede ser cierto, y que parte de las Karlillos de años anteriores se hayan fundido y refundido varias veces para acuñar con la plata Karlillos posteriores. Y que por tanto, el número de Karlillos reales sea inferior a esos 14 millones (+-)
yo también soy de los que opinan que en hispanistán, de toda la puta vida, la chapuza gana a la conspiración (y por goleada)


----------



## Telecomunista (18 Nov 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> A uno de mis bisabuelos lo mataron en la guerra civil, bueno fueron por el a su casa para fusilarlo.... pero bueno, no dire bandos ni razones, porque todos eran igual de imbeciles, fue una guerra civil, y en ese tipo de guerras.....



Iguales, no. Unos la iniciaron y los otros no, además de tener el respaldo democrático de la población. 

Que nadie olvide este determinante y crucial "detalle".


----------



## segundaresidencia (18 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Porque por primera vez desde el año 1994 (primera moneda de 2000 pelas) la plata está alcanzando el valor facial de la moneda, y *esto implica que el BDE va a tener que hacer algo antes o después obligatoriamente*.
> 
> Cuando se supere el precio de la plata respecto el valor facial si el BDE no hace nada desaparecerán todas aunque sólo sea para fundir.
> 
> Si el BDE interviene, *y esto es lo que mas interesaría a los que tienen unas cuantas*, automaticamente las otorgaría un premium al no poder adquirirse más por 12€.



ya lo han hecho, sacar las de 20 euros, en cuanto salgan , yo como he dicho antes, las de 12 euros ya no las venderan mas,es lo que pienso y se que no me boy a equivocar, conclusion; teneis monedas de 12 euros hasta el proximo dia 24 que salen las de 20 leuros

un saludo


----------



## Pogues (18 Nov 2010)

Hoy he vuelto a pasar por el BDE a encargar otra tanda , el cajero me ha enseñado la pantalla del pc y en la caja les quedan solamente 1285 monedas, en los últimos 15 días dice que han volado .


----------



## itaka (18 Nov 2010)

Pogues dijo:


> Hoy he vuelto a pasar por el BDE a encargar otra tanda , el cajero me ha enseñado la pantalla del pc y en la caja les quedan solamente 1285 monedas, en los últimos 15 días dice que han volado .



te ha vuelto a preguntar pq de la compra de monedas de plata ?? o ya se va dado cuenta de que más vale una monedita que una estampita de billete ??

1285 en toda españa ???

pues si que han volado...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (18 Nov 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> Hay que tener los cojones cuadrados para guardarse oro y plata en casa cuando ves que a tu vecino lo fusilan por esconder un jamón. Que una cosa es ver violencia armada en la tele y otra que te venga una cuadrilla y te apunte mientras entran en tu casa a "echar un vistazo".



A los cobardes no les queda otra solución que pasar hambre y dejarse violar. Tu decides...

Mira, hablas sin saber, en las confiscaciones (USA 33, Francia II Guerra Mundial, etc,etc) el 95% de la gente no soltó nada, o sólo soltó un poco para disimular. Sólo mira todas las monedas usanas de oro que hay en el mercado anteriores al 33...Infórmate...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (18 Nov 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> Me lo cuentas cuando te apunten con un arma.
> 
> Te voy a contar una anecdota de mi bisabuelo durante el comienzo de la guerra civil (creo que ya la he contado alguna otra vez).
> 
> ...



Seguro que el barril de aceite no costaba mucho más de 10 alfonsinas que se esconden en cualquier calcetín...¿Y tú eres el que anda preguntando qué utilidad tiene el oro? Joder...si es que algunos ni a palos entendéis...

Espero que no hayas heredado el gen de la tontería de tu bisabuelo...pero empiezo a tener dudas...

De cualquier manera, interesante relato. ¿Por qué no lo pones en el hilo que tenemos de la historia oral? 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/politica/175080-historia-oral-de-la-guerra-civil.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (18 Nov 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> A uno de mis bisabuelos lo mataron en la guerra civil, bueno fueron por el a su casa para fusilarlo.... pero bueno, no dire bandos ni razones, porque todos eran igual de imbeciles, fue una guerra civil, y en ese tipo de guerras.....



¿No quieres aportar algo de tu historia al hilo?

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/politica/175080-historia-oral-de-la-guerra-civil.

Tenemos una discusión bastante detallada de lo que aconteció en algunos lugares de Córdoba como Puente Genil.

Si a tu bisabuelo lo fusilaron en Córdoba hay un 95% de probabilidades de que lo hiciesen las tropas franquistas. Y no todos eran igual...Unos se sublevaron y otros defendieron la legítima República.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (18 Nov 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> y *se* que no me *boy* a equivocar, *conclusion*; *teneis* monedas de 12 euros hasta el proximo *dia* 24 que salen las de 20 leuros



Suerte que no te "bas" a "equibocar"...:XX:

Vaya prenda estás hecho...¿Se te ha roto el corrector ortográfico?


----------



## Pogues (18 Nov 2010)

itaka dijo:


> te ha vuelto a preguntar pq de la compra de monedas de plata ?? o ya se va dado cuenta de que más vale una monedita que una estampita de billete ??
> 
> 1285 en toda españa ???
> 
> pues si que han volado...



1285 en el BDE de Santander


----------



## electric0 (18 Nov 2010)

Por partes como decia mi amigo jack el destripador......





Garrapatez dijo:


> Si el BDE interviene, *y esto es lo que mas interesaría a los que tienen unas cuantas*, automaticamente las otorgaría un premium al no poder adquirirse más por 12€.



Intervendra seguro, pero como siempre mal y tarde, si hubiera intervenido bien, ya hace tiempo que tenian que estar todas retiradas, antes de anunciar siquiera la nueva. 





kaxkamel dijo:


> creo que lo que aventura -H- puede ser cierto, y que parte de las Karlillos de años anteriores se hayan fundido y refundido varias veces para acuñar con la plata Karlillos posteriores. Y que por tanto, el número de Karlillos reales sea inferior a esos 14 millones (+-)
> yo también soy de los que opinan que en hispanistán, de toda la puta vida, la chapuza gana a la conspiración (y por goleada)



Como siempre no hay forma de saber las existen, no la habra nunca, asi que el valor sera tan relativo como las que vayan apareciendo.




Telecomunista dijo:


> Iguales, no. Unos la iniciaron y los otros no, además de tener el respaldo democrático de la población.
> 
> Que nadie olvide este determinante y crucial "detalle".



Dejese de ""detalles"" y gilipolleces varias, una guerra es una guerra, y tan cabrones son los de un lado como los del otro ¿a vivido ud. alguna? ¿acaso sabe lo que pasa en las guerras de primera mano? deje ya de ensuciar el hilo, que una cosa es que se haga referencia a hechos del pasado que revalorizaron monedas en su momento, y otra cosa es venir al hilo de las monedas a hacer su particular apologia del comunismo.





Pogues dijo:


> Hoy he vuelto a pasar por el BDE a encargar otra tanda , el cajero me ha enseñado la pantalla del pc y en la caja les quedan solamente 1285 monedas, en los últimos 15 días dice que han volado .



Yo solito tengo mas que el Bde, jajajajajaja, las que le quedan no llegan a convivir en la caja con las de 20€ seguro, antes de que llegen las "nuevas" vuelan las "viejas"




Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿No quieres aportar algo de tu historia al hilo?
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/politica/175080-historia-oral-de-la-guerra-civil.
> 
> ...



NO, mi bisabuelo fue asesinado por la espalda en Aragon, no en Cordoba, cuando intento huir minutos antes de que lo fusilaran.

Y NO, No quiero aportar nada sobre guerras, porque lamentablemente el 99% de los que "aportan" cosas, hablan de oidas, con conversaciones sesgadas, segun les va en sus propios pensamientos, y cuando sale alguien que ha estado como yo, en situaciones reales de una guerra civil, (aunque no fuera la española, en este caso) rapidamente es apartado de la conversacion sea por una parte o la otra, o por las dos al mismo tiempo, vaya a ser que diga algo que no convenga.

----------

Y al hilo del hilo, hoy he visitado 12 sucursales con el pobre "botin" de 6 monedas, 4 en una sucursal y 2 en otra.

Son lastimosas las respuestas tipo de los cajeros..... ---ya no tenemos, pero ya mismo vienen las nuevas--- ---mire ud en otra sucursal--- --- nosotros no las pedimos nunca--- etc... etc...

en fin... y a todo esto la plata subiendo de nuevo...


Saludos


----------



## Monsterspeculator (18 Nov 2010)

Pogues dijo:


> Hoy he vuelto a pasar por el BDE a encargar otra tanda , el cajero me ha enseñado la pantalla del pc y en la caja les quedan solamente 1285 monedas, en los últimos 15 días dice que han volado .



Interesante aportación. ¿Cómo de rápido han volado? En un par de semanas no queda ni una.


----------



## Fofernico (18 Nov 2010)

telecomunista dijo:


> iguales, no. Unos la iniciaron y los otros no, además de tener el respaldo democrático de la población.
> 
> Que nadie olvide este determinante y crucial "detalle".



correcto y más que correcto


----------



## VOTIN (18 Nov 2010)

Fofernico dijo:


> correcto y más que correcto



Ningun regimen es correcto si mata inocentes y en las guerras no existen
buenos y malos solo vencedores o vencidos y a veces ni eso


----------



## Fofernico (18 Nov 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Ningun regimen es correcto si mata inocentes y en las guerras no existen
> buenos y malos solo vencedores o vencidos y a veces ni eso



Todas las guerras son detestables por naturaleza, yo jamás mataría por mi patria ya que las únicas patrias que conozco son mi casa y mi familia... 

Pero dentro de esa incomprensión absoluta hacia aquellos que se levantan en armas para defender o luchar por su "pueblo", "nación" o "valores", tengo claro que no es lo mismo DAR UN GOLPE DE ESTADO PARA DERROCAR UN GOBIERNO ELEGIDO DEMOCRÁTICAMENTE MATANDO AL QUE SE PONGA POR DELANTE que luchar contra los *****s que dan ese golpe de Estado.

Está muy claro quiénes fueron los malos en la guerra civil española, los que la provocaron: no hay más.... Por mucho que ambos bandos cometieran atrocidades, como en cualquier guerra.

Saludos


----------



## Garrapatez (18 Nov 2010)

Yo pediría que por favor se dejen los temas políticos para otro hilo, y si se comenta algo sobre política que sea para aportar o arrojar luz sobre la temática principal del hilo que son las monedas de 12€.

Monster ya ha puesto un link para hablar sobre la g. civil y además hay un subforo entero sobre política.


----------



## Fofernico (18 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Yo pediría que por favor se dejen los temas políticos para otro hilo, y si se comenta algo sobre política que sea para aportar o arrojar luz sobre la temática principal del hilo que son las monedas de 12€.
> 
> Monster ya ha puesto un link para hablar sobre la g. civil y además hay un subforo entero sobre política.



Tiene ud. toda la razón, pido disculpas.

Un saludo,

P.


----------



## merche400 (18 Nov 2010)

Por cierto... esta mañana en el BDE de Valencia habian dos chavales alemanes, autríacos o suizos (hablaban alemán entre ellos) y se habian llevado unas ristras uno de ellos. No he podido averiguar cuantas.

Parece que son jovencillos de esos de Erasmus o así porque chapurreaban el castellano al acercarse al micro de caja.


¿Nos leerán tambien los germanos?


Por cierto... en Valencia tienen a patadas y se las quieren quitar de las manos porque... "ocupan mucho espacio" ienso:


PD:Yo ya vuelvo a mis andadas plateristicas....aunque sea con los KARLILLOS. :XX: :XX:


----------



## Telecomunista (18 Nov 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Dejese de ""detalles"" y gilipolleces varias, una guerra es una guerra, y tan cabrones son los de un lado como los del otro ¿a vivido ud. alguna? ¿acaso sabe lo que pasa en las guerras de primera mano? deje ya de ensuciar el hilo, que una cosa es que se haga referencia a hechos del pasado que revalorizaron monedas en su momento, y otra cosa es venir al hilo de las monedas a hacer su particular apologia del comunismo.



::

*Has sigo tú quien ha sacado el tema* llamando imbéciles a los que no iniciaron la guerra y tenían el respaldo democrático y poníendolos al mismo nivel de los que sí lo hicieron y no tenían dicho respaldo dando un golpe de estado militar, siendo por lo tanto los responsables directos de todo lo ocurrido y todas las consecuencias derivadas.


----------



## electric0 (18 Nov 2010)

Telecomunista dijo:


> ::
> 
> *Has sigo tú quien ha sacado el tema* llamando imbéciles a los que no iniciaron la guerra y tenían el respaldo democrático y poníendolos al mismo nivel de los que sí lo hicieron y no tenían dicho respaldo dando un golpe de estado militar, siendo por lo tanto los responsables directos de todo lo ocurrido y todas las consecuencias derivadas.



Le rogaria aprenda a leer y deje de ensuciar el hilo, no voy a contestarle, use ud los hilos apropiados.


----------



## Señor Morales (18 Nov 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> Me lo cuentas cuando te apunten con un arma.
> 
> Te voy a contar una anecdota de mi bisabuelo durante el comienzo de la guerra civil (creo que ya la he contado alguna otra vez).
> 
> ...



yo habria regalado casi todo el aceite esperando que algun vecino me devuelva el favor algun dia, y me habria guardado lo maximo que pueda esconder.


en el dia de hoy, las armas modernas nos permiten defendernos mejor de las bandas. En muchos paises son legales las armas semiautomaticas de caza y/o tiro, y un tirador decente puede poner a raya a unos cuantos delicuentes que solo saben disparar a quemarropa.


----------



## Fofernico (18 Nov 2010)

Señor Morales dijo:


> yo habria regalado casi todo el aceite esperando que algun vecino me devuelva el favor algun dia, y me habria guardado lo maximo que pueda esconder.
> 
> 
> en el dia de hoy, las armas modernas nos permiten defendernos mejor de las bandas. En muchos paises son legales las armas semiautomaticas de caza y/o tiro, y un tirador decente puede poner a raya a unos cuantos delicuentes que solo saben disparar a quemarropa.



Sr. Morales, he aprendido muchísimo sobre el oro leyéndole. ¿Qué opina usted de las monedas de 12€ de BdE?

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## electric0 (18 Nov 2010)

Señor Morales dijo:


> yo habria regalado casi todo el aceite esperando que algun vecino me devuelva el favor algun dia, y me habria guardado lo maximo que pueda esconder.
> 
> 
> en el dia de hoy, las armas modernas nos permiten defendernos mejor de las bandas. En muchos paises son legales las armas semiautomaticas de caza y/o tiro, y un tirador decente puede poner a raya a unos cuantos delicuentes que solo saben disparar a quemarropa.



Es muy buena la idea de regalar el aceite, solo hace amigos y nunca enemigos, asimismo facilita la tarea de esconder una parte sin levantar sospechas,..... algo similar podria ser viable con las monedas en caso de penurias.

La mejor arma sigo pensando que es la inteligencia, aun despues de haber usado personalmente gran variedad de ellas

---- 
Y al hilo del hilo

Ya estamos otra vez con el precio disparandose de nuevo, yo espero otra "paradita" (o quizas dos) antes de fin de año, mas alla no me atrevo a aventurar nada.

Cordiales saludos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (18 Nov 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Es muy buena la idea de regalar el aceite, solo hace amigos y nunca enemigos, asimismo facilita la tarea de esconder una parte sin levantar sospechas,..... algo similar podria ser viable con las monedas en caso de penurias.
> 
> La mejor arma sigo pensando que es la inteligencia, aun despues de haber usado personalmente gran variedad de ellas



No sólo es buena la idea de regalar el aceite. En época de penuria y hambruna el repartirlo con los vecinos del pueblo hubiese sido moral y digno de agradecimiento por todos. Seguramente el ver el aceite desparramado por el río no creo que le haya reportado ningún amigo en esa época. 

La inteligencia es la clave como bien apunta electric0.


----------



## Señor Morales (18 Nov 2010)

cuidadin dijo:


> Excelente idea. En esta época me meto en el monte profundo entre lobos, jabalíes y gamos (tengo fotos de huellas) y bajo cargado de níscalos. Cuando me voy por un día o dos, le doy un cestón lleno al vecino. Supongo que en circunstancias extraordinarias, los pequeños favores y las pequeñas putadas se recuerdan.



la unica manera de sobrevivir lo que viene es en comunidades pequeñas lo mas autosuficientes posibles y con lazos entre los habitantes.

La solucion individual o familiar (oro, plata, viveres) solo valdra durante un corto periodo de tiempo.

Como usted dice, los favores se recordaran, lo que se llamara "apacaramiento" tambien.


----------



## Amonedado (18 Nov 2010)

...no os estáis poniendo un poco dramáticos, guerra civil, racionamiento y tal.:
joder con el hilo de las monedas de 12 €! lo que esta dando de si.


----------



## Garrapatez (18 Nov 2010)

Cosas curiosas que voy encontrando por la web, para que luego no digan que no los hay espabilados:

Este mensaje es del 2006:



> En venta monedas de 12 euros de España
> 
> 2002 - Presidencia Española de la Unión Europea - 15 euros
> 2003 - 25 Aniversario de la Constitución Española - 15 euros
> ...


----------



## Amonedado (18 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Cosas curiosas que voy encontrando por la web, para que luego no digan que no los hay espabilados:
> 
> Este mensaje es del 2006:



Es muy corriente, ultimamente las están vendiendo por 16 €.


----------



## electric0 (18 Nov 2010)

Amonedado dijo:


> Es muy corriente, ultimamente las están vendiendo por 16 €.



Anda¡¡¡ JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA por 16€ cada moneda de 12, JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA

asi de un dia para otro le gano mas de un millon de las antiguas pesetas, JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJ como el botin a mas de 6000€ diarios...


Ahora volvamos a la realidad, y dejemos de sueños humedos, todavia falta tiempo de herbor y una pizquilla de madmax para ganarle dinero, asi que de momento nos deberiamos conformar con asegurar la inversion.

Saludos.


----------



## Garrapatez (18 Nov 2010)

Sigo leyendo cosas interesantes que pego por aquí. Creo que esto ya se había comentado pero por si acaso lo vuelvo a recordar:

BOE.es: Consultas. Documento



> Tanto el *Banco de España como las entidades *de crédito *entregarán al público las piezas al mismo valor facial con el que fueron emitidas*.
> 
> 3. Estas monedas serán admitidas *en las cajas públicas *del territorio nacional *sin limitación*, y *entre particulares*, en territorio nacional *hasta 120 euros*, cualquiera que sea la cuantía del pago.
> 
> ...



Yo de aquí interpreto que la cifra oficial de monedas a acuñar al final siempre es menor que la oficial.

Por ejemplo no tiene sentido que para este año 2010 se acuñen oficialmente 2 millones y el año pasado se acuñaran menos de 1 millón, lo cual me hace pensar que los dos millones de este año se quedarán en bastantes menos.

En el párrafo subrayado veo claro que cuando les salga de los cojones retirarlas ahí tienen una buena excusa.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (18 Nov 2010)

Amonedado dijo:


> Es muy corriente, ultimamente las están vendiendo por 16 €.



QUe las anuncien a ese precio no quiere decir que las vendan. Ya está bien de tomar el pelo a la gente.


----------



## Garrapatez (18 Nov 2010)

Más información interesante, para los que dicen que estas mierda-monedas nunca tendrán valor numismático a ver si nos pueden aclarar porque esa referencia en el libro ese de los hermanos Guerra que dicho sea de paso no tengo ni idea qué autoridad tiene.

¿Alguien que entienda de numi que nos lo pueda aclarar? ienso:



> Para que sirva de referencia pondre aquí el precio de venta de las monedas de 12 euros de plata de España, que aunque tengan el valor facial de 12 euros y se consigan en los bancos y cajas por ese precio, las más antiguas o de tirada muy pequeña ya no son tan faciles de conseguir y por eso se venden a precio distinto.
> 
> Para que sirva más o menos de guia a quien le interese dejo el *valor de las monedas que les da el Catálogo de las monedas Españolas de los Hermanos Guerra*.
> 
> ...



Extraido de la web http://monedas.blogsome.com/


----------



## electric0 (18 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Sigo leyendo cosas interesantes que pego por aquí. Creo que esto ya se había comentado pero por si acaso lo vuelvo a recordar:
> 
> BOE.es: Consultas. Documento
> 
> ...



Vamos, lo que yo comentaba, no hay forma de saber cuantas hay en circulacion, de ninguna de las maneras.

Lo divertido (conociendo la ideosincrasia de los comisionados) va a ser la cantidad bestial de moneda de 20€ que van a acuñar y se van a comer con patatas, porque casi me juego alguna parte de mi cuerpo, que la prevision de la necesidad de estas monedas saldra de la tremenda "aceptacion" de la ultima tirada de las de 12€ (((como si lo viera, jajajajaajaj)))

Saludos


----------



## Amonedado (18 Nov 2010)




----------



## Garrapatez (18 Nov 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Vamos, lo que yo comentaba, no hay forma de saber cuantas hay en circulacion, de ninguna de las maneras.
> 
> Lo divertido (conociendo la ideosincrasia de los comisionados) va a ser la cantidad bestial de moneda de 20€ que van a acuñar y se van a comer con patatas, porque casi me juego alguna parte de mi cuerpo, que la prevision de la necesidad de estas monedas saldra de la tremenda "aceptacion" de la ultima tirada de las de 12€ (((como si lo viera, jajajajaajaj)))
> 
> Saludos



Te lo puedo confirmar, mira esta parte del folleto de la FNMT sobre la tirada del 2006 dice exactamente: 4 millones de monedas







Sin embargo en el dato oficial que he encontrado en la FNMT pone que se acuñaron apenas un millon cuatrocientasmil:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (18 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Más información interesante, para los que dicen que estas mierda-monedas nunca tendrán valor numismático a ver si nos pueden aclarar porque esa referencia en el libro ese de los hermanos Guerra que dicho sea de paso no tengo ni idea qué autoridad tiene.
> 
> ¿Alguien que entienda de numi que nos lo pueda aclarar? ienso:
> 
> ...




Pregúntales a los hermanos Guerra si te las compran por 14 euros... Verás como no...A los precios de los catálogos ni puto caso. Si quieres saber precios numismáticos REALES tienes que seguir las subastas que se hacen para hacerte una idea. Por cierto, las monedas de 12 euros no tienen ningún interés y no salen a subasta.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (18 Nov 2010)

Amonedado dijo:


>



Ya te lo he dicho. Pueden pedir lo que quieran. Otra cosa es que lo vendan. Aunque siempre hay algún despistado que prefiere pagar 6 euros de más que andar buscando.

El objetivo del hilo de BID-ASK es precisamente el de obtener un precio realista y correcto tanto para los que quieran comprar como vender:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...6688-bid-ask-monedas-de-12-euros-del-bde.html


----------



## wolfy (18 Nov 2010)

Amonedado dijo:


>



Coñó!

A ese vendedor le suministro las que necesite a 15€ (Ganaría 3€ por Moneda)


----------



## Garrapatez (19 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Pregúntales a los hermanos Guerra si te las compran por 14 euros... Verás como no...A los precios de los catálogos ni puto caso. Si quieres saber precios numismáticos REALES tienes que seguir las subastas que se hacen para hacerte una idea. Por cierto, las monedas de 12 euros no tienen ningún interés y no salen a subasta.



Gracias por la aclaración sobre los catálogos, no me extraña que no tengan ningún interes numismático, entre lo feas que son y las tiradas tan bestiales que les meten. 

Lo que no entiendo es cómo cojones unos tíos que se supone que entienden de esto son capaces de publicar en un libro que por ejemplo la moneda del 2008 puede valer 14€ cuando el otro día me han dado una ristra nuevecita en el banco por 12€/ud.

Da la impresión de que algo así se publica para que los numis y tiendas tengan coartada para clavarle al incauto un par de eurillos por la moneda.

Oiga que lo dice el hermanos Guerra... :rolleye:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (19 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Gracias por la aclaración sobre los catálogos, no me extraña que no tengan ningún interes numismático, entre lo feas que son y las tiradas tan bestiales que les meten.
> 
> Lo que no entiendo es cómo cojones unos tíos que se supone que entienden de esto son capaces de publicar en un libro que por ejemplo la moneda del 2008 puede valer 14€ cuando el otro día me han dado una ristra nuevecita en el banco por 12€/ud.
> 
> ...



Claro, lo vas entendiendo...Los catálogos reflejan el precio de venta al público que acuerdan los numis. Así no desentonan unos con otros y siempre le pueden enseñar el catálogo a un potencial comprador. 

Ni puto caso. Lo que no entiendo es además vendan los catálogos...:XX:


----------



## bluebeetle (19 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Gracias por la aclaración sobre los catálogos, no me extraña que no tengan ningún interes numismático, entre lo feas que son y las tiradas tan bestiales que les meten.
> 
> Lo que no entiendo es cómo cojones unos tíos que se supone que entienden de esto son capaces de publicar en un libro que por ejemplo la moneda del 2008 puede valer 14€ cuando el otro día me han dado una ristra nuevecita en el banco por 12€/ud.
> 
> ...



Estarán preparando el terreno para cuando las retiren :bla: además, si lo pone en un catálogo por algo será. Al fin y al cabo está hecho por expertos
Aprovecho para comentar que en el BdE de Logroño no hay escasez de monedas de ningún año a tenor de lo comentado ayer y hoy con el cajero.
Así que Eléctrico, si te levantas un día con ganas de hacer km, tienes unos vinitos en la Laurel pagados..


----------



## -H- (19 Nov 2010)

Si te lees el hilo de pisitofilos, verás que su forma de faltarse con los precios inmobiliarios falsos que mantienen los bancos, es denominarlos "precios de catalogo" y hace varias referencias a Afinsa y sus precios de sellos recogidos en los catálogos que usaban. 
Los precios de catálogo son eso, de catálogo


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (19 Nov 2010)

Pues anoche, mientras tomaba unas cañas con el típico amigo que se empepitó en lo más alto de la burbuja "como himbersión" va y me suelta que se ha agenciado 100 karlillos.
*
"Y es que me ha dicho el director del banco que la plata es un negocio y en unos años las podré vender a 20 €. Ya sé que tú de himbersiones no entiendes pero hazme caso y pillate un puñado de esas"* ::

La cara que se me quedó no puede describirse con palabras... mientras me acordaba del axioma tan repetido del limpiabotas.

En fin, espero que el gran pepiterío que habita este nuestro país se entretenga con los karlillos y tarde en descubrir las bullión, porque entonces a esto le quedará 3 telediarios.


----------



## Fofernico (19 Nov 2010)

Bender Rodríguez dijo:


> Pues anoche, mientras tomaba unas cañas con el típico amigo que se empepitó en lo más alto de la burbuja "como himbersión" va y me suelta que se ha agenciado 100 karlillos.
> *
> "Y es que me ha dicho el director del banco que la plata es un negocio y en unos años las podré vender a 20 €. Ya sé que tú de himbersiones no entiendes pero hazme caso y pillate un puñado de esas"* ::
> 
> ...



Hey Bender, esto no iba de joder a JP Morgan? No era que si cada ciudadano de EEUU compraba una onza de plata los mandábamos a la quiebra?

Pues eso! Que compren todos!


----------



## kaxkamel (19 Nov 2010)

Bender Rodríguez dijo:


> Pues anoche, mientras tomaba unas cañas con el típico amigo que se empepitó en lo más alto de la burbuja "como himbersión" va y me suelta que se ha agenciado 100 karlillos.
> *
> "Y es que me ha dicho el director del banco que la plata es un negocio y en unos años las podré vender a 20 €. Ya sé que tú de himbersiones no entiendes pero hazme caso y pillate un puñado de esas"* ::
> 
> ...





tu amigo al menos (y a diferencia del limpiabotas del cuento) no palmará gran parte de su patrimonio (todo lo más la inflación) invirtiendo en papelitos (acciones).
chico, si de veras es tu amigo, debiera alegrarte de que vaya atinando en sus "himbersiones". Palmó como un cabrón comprando zulo en lo alto de la burbu... ahora como poco se asegura el facial a costa de la inflación.

y todo... si lo que cuentas es verdad...


----------



## electric0 (19 Nov 2010)

Dejad de vender la piel del oso antes de cazarlo... de momento todos sabemos que son 12€, sean del año que sean, y diga lo que diga el catalogo.... ¿o nos vamos a dedicar al engaño?




bluebeetle dijo:


> Estarán preparando el terreno para cuando las retiren :bla: además, si lo pone en un catálogo por algo será. Al fin y al cabo está hecho por expertos
> Aprovecho para comentar que en el BdE de Logroño no hay escasez de monedas de ningún año a tenor de lo comentado ayer y hoy con el cajero.
> Así que Eléctrico, si te levantas un día con ganas de hacer km, tienes unos vinitos en la Laurel pagados..



Gracias por el ofrecimiento, pero son muchos kilometros, demasiados para mi estado de salud ultimamente.





Bender Rodríguez dijo:


> Pues anoche, mientras tomaba unas cañas con el típico amigo que se empepitó en lo más alto de la burbuja "como himbersión" va y me suelta que se ha agenciado 100 karlillos.
> *
> "Y es que me ha dicho el director del banco que la plata es un negocio y en unos años las podré vender a 20 €. Ya sé que tú de himbersiones no entiendes pero hazme caso y pillate un puñado de esas"* ::
> 
> ...



JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA, 100 MONEDAS a una ganancia de 8 € cada una son 800€ JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA....... jimversor de mis coj..... jajajajajajajajaja

-------

seguimos la senda alcista.. veremos donde nos deja hoy... de momento y a estas horas 638.08€/k aqui....
Gold Price in Euro, Silver Price in Euro and Charts in Euro - Live Market Prices

Y por lo que se ve con ganas de subir...., hoy tengo el dia muy ocupado... ya me lo contais mañana.

Saludos


----------



## luismarple (19 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Pregúntales a los hermanos Guerra si te las compran por 14 euros... Verás como no...A los precios de los catálogos ni puto caso. Si quieres saber precios numismáticos REALES tienes que seguir las subastas que se hacen para hacerte una idea. Por cierto, *las monedas de 12 euros no tienen ningún interés y no salen a subasta*.



Por qué cuando lo dices tú nadie se te tira al cuello???


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (19 Nov 2010)

kaxkamel dijo:


> tu amigo al menos (y a diferencia del limpiabotas del cuento) no palmará gran parte de su patrimonio (todo lo más la inflación) invirtiendo en papelitos (acciones).
> chico, si de veras es tu amigo, debiera alegrarte de que vaya atinando en sus "himbersiones". Palmó como un cabrón comprando zulo en lo alto de la burbu... ahora como poco se asegura el facial a costa de la inflación.
> 
> y todo... si lo que cuentas es verdad...



Yo todavía lo dudo. Después de darle muchas vueltas he llegado a la conclusión de que el director de su banco las tendría por allí estorbando y se las ofrecería quizás con la explicación de que las próximas que traigan serán de 20 €. 

Eso explicaría lo de "venderlas en unos años a 20 €". Otra explicación no se la veo ya que los karlillos fuera del mundo numismático y metalífero no se conocen.

Y por mi parte espero que la gente tarde en lanzarle a los metales, amigo Foférnico, las prisas no son buenas :rolleye:


----------



## luismarple (19 Nov 2010)

Me extraña mucho que un director de banco recomiende ahorrar en monedas de plata de 12 euros.

Es como si te dijese: la mejor forma de ahorrar es que te lleves la pasta de mi banco y la metas en casa debajo de una baldosa.

No tiene sentido.

Edito: a no ser que le haya cobrado unos gastos de gestión por moneda que se caga la perra.


----------



## merche400 (19 Nov 2010)

Hasta ahora no he podido comprar en el Mercadona con una moneda de 12 euros por mas valor de su facial....pero todo se andará.


Por cierto... los perros no solo detectan drogas y dinero de papel. Tambien detectan dinero "de verdad"..en especial plata por el tema de su reacción. Así que mucho ojo al dejar las moneditas en casa.


----------



## Garrapatez (19 Nov 2010)

Bender Rodríguez dijo:


> Pues anoche, mientras tomaba unas cañas con el típico amigo que se empepitó en lo más alto de la burbuja "como himbersión" va y me suelta que se ha agenciado 100 karlillos.
> *
> "Y es que me ha dicho el director del banco que la plata es un negocio y en unos años las podré vender a 20 €. Ya sé que tú de himbersiones no entiendes pero hazme caso y pillate un puñado de esas"* ::
> 
> ...



En un escenario alcista de la plata las monedas bullion siempre serán mejor inversión en plata que estas monedas eso es indiscutible.

Respecto a lo que dice el director de ese banco demuestra que en los bancos no tienen ni puta idea. En las sucursales, salvo raras excepciones, los cajeros y directores no tienen ni idea de la cotización ni del oro ni de la plata, todo lo que sea salirse de fondos de inversión, plazos y acciones les suena a chino, por eso hablan tan alegremente de subidas a 20€.

Lo que ha pasado es que con la subida de la plata en el último año han empezado a aparecer en las sucursales unos extraños personajes que preguntan por las monedas de plata y eso les ha empezado a mosquear y les ha obligado a interesarse en saber a qué viene esa inusitada demanda.


----------



## electric0 (19 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> .........................
> Lo que ha pasado es que con la subida de la plata en el último año han empezado a aparecer en las sucursales unos extraños personajes que preguntan por las monedas de plata y eso les ha empezado a mosquear y les ha obligado a interesarse en saber a qué viene esa inusitada demanda.



Antes eramos mas raros todavia..... el año pasado en una de mis primeras compras encontre en la central de mi banco de toda la vida, 200 monedas, al decirle al cajero que me las llevaba todas, me miro con cara extraña, como diciendome "" ¿donde vas animal? "" y sali del paso diciendo que eran para una boda... que se iban a encargar unos llaveros como recuerdo de la boda cada uno con una moneda.... entonces si digamos..... era interesante "esconderse" , mas que nada porque te podian llamar loco, o pasar de ti... en fin... cualquier cosa.

Hoy me parece que ya es demasiado tarde para andar con disimulos, el cajero que todavia no se ha enterado de la movida, no se enterara ya en la vida, asi que a saco, jajajajajajaajajaja....

La semana que viene me voy de "excursion" algun dia, desde las 9 a las 2 que ya cierran, me cojo 3000€ en metalico y termino de "arrasar" las pocas susursales de cordoba que me quedan, pero ya sin disimulo de ningun tipo, vamos por no guardar ultimamente ni guardo cola, pregunto por la cara y si no tienen me voy, jajajajaaja, ya esta claro que me da igual.... arrasando que es gerundio.

Saludos.


----------



## Garrapatez (19 Nov 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Antes eramos mas raros todavia..... el año pasado en una de mis primeras compras encontre en la central de mi banco de toda la vida, 200 monedas, al decirle al cajero que me las llevaba todas, me miro con cara extraña, como diciendome "" ¿donde vas animal? "" y sali del paso diciendo que eran para una boda... que se iban a encargar unos llaveros como recuerdo de la boda cada uno con una moneda.... entonces si digamos..... era interesante "esconderse" , mas que nada porque te podian llamar loco, o pasar de ti... en fin... cualquier cosa.
> 
> Hoy me parece que ya es demasiado tarde para andar con disimulos, el cajero que todavia no se ha enterado de la movida, no se enterara ya en la vida, asi que a saco, jajajajajajaajajaja....
> 
> ...



Increíble lo de este pais. Los cajeros y directores creen que lo que te entregan vale menos que el dinero que les das, están tan saturados de ver billetes que creen que es el único dinero que existe.

Y la indiscreción de preguntar el para qué, más allá de la legítima curiosidad de unos cuantos suele ser una práctica común de la gente de los bancos que no soporto, y a tí que coño te importa... deberíamos decir pero por educación no se lo sueltas en la cara y tienes que inventarte una trola.


----------



## VOTIN (19 Nov 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Antes eramos mas raros todavia..... el año pasado en una de mis primeras compras encontre en la central de mi banco de toda la vida, 200 monedas, al decirle al cajero que me las llevaba todas, me miro con cara extraña, como diciendome "" ¿donde vas animal? "" y sali del paso diciendo que eran para una boda... que se iban a encargar unos llaveros como recuerdo de la boda cada uno con una moneda.... entonces si digamos..... era interesante "esconderse" , mas que nada porque te podian llamar loco, o pasar de ti... en fin... cualquier cosa.
> 
> Hoy me parece que ya es demasiado tarde para andar con disimulos, el cajero que todavia *no se ha enterado de la movida, no se enterara ya en la vida, asi que a saco, jajajajajajaajajaja....
> *
> ...


----------



## catañol (19 Nov 2010)

BdE Barcelona.
Parking Pza. Catalunya salida subterránea Portal de l'Angel y ¡zasca! pones el pie en la calle y a mano izquierda se ve la majestuosa entrada al Banco de España.
Entro..control detector metales guardia civil....y después una Srta. te pregunta que quieres....le digo lo de las moneditas y con cara de cahondeo me da el papel para rellenar y un ticket de "espere su turno"...hay una gigantesca mesa de cristal en donde rellenar el impreso y esperar sentado. En la ventanilla que me asignó el ticket había un pareja mayor enrollándose y al final un funcionario o empleado público me ha llamado para que me acercara a su ventanilla.
Me pregunta 3 veces que de que año las quiero y vuelve en 50 segundos.
Me ha dicho que el tope son 1000 eur y me he llevado "unas ristras de 12€"...total en 10 minutos en la calle otra vez.
Recomiendo llevar mochila o abrigo invierno en donde camuflar las monedas.


----------



## Telecomunista (19 Nov 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Le rogaria aprenda a leer y deje de ensuciar el hilo, no voy a contestarle, use ud los hilos apropiados.





electric0 dijo:


> *todos eran igual de imbeciles*



Claro y cristalino quien ensució el hilo derivando a otros temas y además insultando.


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (19 Nov 2010)

¿A qué precio tiene que ponerse la plata para que el valor facial de las monedas de 12€ sea inferior al valor del metal que poseen?

Entiendo que Bullion>Monedas 12€>Carlilos>Que tener los ahorros en billetes.

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (19 Nov 2010)

Vamos P´Alemania Pepe dijo:


> ¿A qué precio tiene que ponerse la plata para que el valor facial de las monedas de 12€ sea inferior al valor del metal que poseen?
> 
> Entiendo que Bullion>Monedas 12€>Carlilos>Que tener los ahorros en billetes.
> 
> Un saludo y gracias.



A 73 céntimos el gramo.


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (19 Nov 2010)

Gracias Vedast.

¿Los packs de monedas que venden en el BDE son de 10 monedas?

Para los que sois de madrid, ¿Tienen en el BDE o se han agotado?


----------



## catañol (19 Nov 2010)

plastificado de 10 monedas. Ojo algunos compartimentos se fisuran y alguna moneda puede quedarse en la bolsa o mochila o caerse en el coche etc...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (19 Nov 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> Por qué cuando lo dices tú nadie se te tira al cuello???



Porque (pensando bien) eres el único que no se ha enterado de qué iba mi respuesta.

No saques de contexto mis citas. Por si no lo has entendido, estábamos hablando del valor numismático. Y en ese contexto las monedas de 12 euros no tienen ningún interés y no salen en subastas numismáticas. Por supuesto que tienen gran interés desde el punto de vista del metal combinado con su valor facial.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (19 Nov 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> Hasta ahora no he podido comprar en el Mercadona con una moneda de 12 euros por mas valor de su facial....pero todo se andará.
> 
> 
> Por cierto... los perros no solo detectan drogas y dinero de papel. Tambien detectan dinero "de verdad"..en especial plata por el tema de su reacción. Así que mucho ojo al dejar las moneditas en casa.



¿Los perros? No sabía eso...Sin embargo con un detector de metales te levantan tu tesoro en un pispas...Aunque envolviéndolo en papel de aluminio la cosa no es tan fácil...


----------



## segundaresidencia (19 Nov 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> Por qué cuando lo dices tú nadie se te tira al cuello???



si hombre lo que faltaba,que utilizase sus multinicks para discutir con el mismo.

luisma ¿te acuerdas de hugolp?? lo explicó bien clarito


----------



## Monsterspeculator (19 Nov 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> si hombre lo que faltaba,que utilizase sus multinicks para discutir con el mismo.



Que tu lo hicieses no significa que haya nadie tan tonto como para hacerlo. 

¿Me puedes decir cuales son mis multinicks? Es por reirnos de ti un rato más. Estás hoy sembrao!!


----------



## Garrapatez (19 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Que tu lo hicieses no significa que haya nadie tan tonto como para hacerlo.
> 
> ¿Me puedes decir cuales son mis multinicks? Es por reirnos de ti un rato más. Estás hoy sembrao!!



Espere sentado y póngase a la cola, la única neurona que tiene 2ª está ahora ocupada borrando tags y no creo que sea multitarea.


----------



## Fofernico (19 Nov 2010)

Vamos P´Alemania Pepe dijo:


> Gracias Vedast.
> 
> ¿Los packs de monedas que venden en el BDE son de 10 monedas?
> 
> Para los que sois de madrid, ¿Tienen en el BDE o se han agotado?



Yo fui hace un par de días y me dijeron que del 2010 las que quieras. De otros años no... Pero qué más da el año?


----------



## Garrapatez (19 Nov 2010)

Fofernico dijo:


> Yo fui hace un par de días y me dijeron que del 2010 las que quieras. De otros años no... Pero qué más da el año?



Un poco de variedad siempre viene bien, dentro de lo feas que son las jodias las de algunos años son un poco menos feas. A mi en particular las que más me gustan son las del 2004 y 2006 (Isabel de Castilla y Cristobal Colón)

Desde el punto de vista pragmático las del año 2010 son las de acuñación más reciente por lo que en teoría tienen la plata más nueva y es posible que acusen menos el paso del tiempo en el medio plazo.

Por cierto, pregunta para Electric0: ¿cómo van los experimentos para poner las monedas al vacío?.

¿Alguien está siguiendo alguna táctica adicional para asegurarlas una buena conservación?


----------



## kaxkamel (19 Nov 2010)

hoy he vuelto a cargar (ya que me deshice de las que tenía con un "se dice premium?" que al final fue de 30 ctm moneda).
el caso es que cuando llamé ayer, sólo había disponibilidad de unos pocos años (antes tenían de todos salvo 2002). Faltaban 2009, 2007, 2005... hoy me querían colar una ristra cortada (en tres cachos) y los plásticos pegados con cello... y las moneda obviamente con algún manchón marronáceo y alguna con raya.
Le he dicho que nones... y entonces me ha dicho que en ristra sólo le quedan de 2006, 2010 y algún otro año... pero que las tiene en caja y ahora no puede...
me ha dicho que tienen varias de 2002 circuladas (y con bastante mella y rayote) de lo cual deduzco que circular, circulan y alguno las usa como medio de pago.
me he largado con 7 ristras...
y me ha cogido el dni y le ha sacado una fotocopia por primera vez. cajero nuevo.
no sé si volveré (como terminator) o me iré a otro BDE.


----------



## juan35 (19 Nov 2010)

Hola os informo a tod@s. Yo como trabajo a las mañanas y nuestros currantes bancos descansan a las tardes... He salido antes del trabajo y me he ido al BDE de SS. No tenían ninguna en caja, y me dijo el cajero que no bajaba a por ellas, que las dejase encargadas para el lunes... Menudos huevos tienen estos pollabobas. Tendré que mandar a mi hermano, si le apetece... Al final me quedare sin ellas.
Mi banco tampoco me las pide... dicen que ya las pidieron en su tiempo...
Luego quería cambiar unos dolares que tenia.... de 4 bancos ninguno me los quiso cambiar, me mandaban a mi oficina... En el ultimo ya se me hincharon las pelotas y le pedí hablar con el director. Me dijeron que no estaba y pedí las hojas de reclamaciones, tampoco las tenian, me dispuse a llamar a la poli y me dijeron los muy amables y muy trabajadores señores del banco que esperara. Salio el director y me dijo que no me cambiaban, rellene las hojas y me pire. Mientras esperaba, llego un señor mayor a por un bono-bus y como estaban tan ocupados, no había un alma, solo estaba el presente, le dijeron que había llegado tarde, que se vendían antes de las 10:30.
Menudos HDLGP, todos estos banqueros. Yo no tengo un puto duro en el banco, lo mismo tenian que hacer todos los zombis que tenemos en este país... La que nos espera... Saludos


----------



## quaver (19 Nov 2010)

juan35 dijo:


> Hola os informo a tod@s. Yo como trabajo a las mañanas y nuestros currantes bancos descansan a las tardes... He salido antes del trabajo y me he ido al BDE de SS. No tenían ninguna en caja, y me dijo el cajero que no bajaba a por ellas, que las dejase encargadas para el lunes... Menudos huevos tienen estos pollabobas. Tendré que mandar a mi hermano, si le apetece... Al final me quedare sin ellas.
> Mi banco tampoco me las pide... dicen que ya las pidieron en su tiempo...
> Luego quería cambiar unos dolares que tenia.... de 4 bancos ninguno me los quiso cambiar, me mandaban a mi oficina... En el ultimo ya se me hincharon las pelotas y le *pedí hablar con el director. Me dijeron que no estaba* y pedí las hojas de reclamaciones, tampoco las tenian, me dispuse a llamar a la poli y me dijeron los muy amables y muy trabajadores señores del banco que esperara. *Salio el director* y me dijo que no me cambiaban, rellene las hojas y me pire. Mientras esperaba, llego un señor mayor a por un bono-bus y como estaban tan ocupados, no había un alma, solo estaba el presente, le dijeron que había llegado tarde, que se vendían antes de las 10:30.
> Menudos HDLGP, todos estos banqueros. Yo no tengo un puto duro en el banco, lo mismo tenian que hacer todos los zombis que tenemos en este país... La que nos espera... Saludos



E imagino que ni siquiera se excusó...


----------



## kaxkamel (19 Nov 2010)

juan35 dijo:


> Hola os informo a tod@s. Yo como trabajo a las mañanas y nuestros currantes bancos descansan a las tardes... He salido antes del trabajo y me he ido al BDE de SS. No tenían ninguna en caja, y me dijo el cajero que no bajaba a por ellas, que las dejase encargadas para el lunes... Menudos huevos tienen estos pollabobas. Tendré que mandar a mi hermano, si le apetece... Al final me quedare sin ellas.
> Mi banco tampoco me las pide... dicen que ya las pidieron en su tiempo...
> Luego quería cambiar unos dolares que tenia.... de 4 bancos ninguno me los quiso cambiar, me mandaban a mi oficina... En el ultimo ya se me hincharon las pelotas y le pedí hablar con el director. Me dijeron que no estaba y pedí las hojas de reclamaciones, tampoco las tenian, me dispuse a llamar a la poli y me dijeron los muy amables y muy trabajadores señores del banco que esperara. Salio el director y me dijo que no me cambiaban, rellene las hojas y me pire. Mientras esperaba, llego un señor mayor a por un bono-bus y como estaban tan ocupados, no había un alma, solo estaba el presente, le dijeron que había llegado tarde, que se vendían antes de las 10:30.
> Menudos HDLGP, todos estos banqueros. Yo no tengo un puto duro en el banco, lo mismo tenian que hacer todos los zombis que tenemos en este país... La que nos espera... Saludos



pues esta mañana a primera hora he pasado yo y he rechazado 10 monedas en tiras de plástico (4-3-3) de 2004 de letiziaconzeta y princi-pito´.
eso quiere decir que las han vendido para cuando tú has ido.

se ve que andamos unos cuantos foreros arramplando con los karlillos.
electric0, no andarás por la bella easo con la motillo?


----------



## juan35 (19 Nov 2010)

Puede ser que os adelantarais, saqueadores, jajaja. El cajero pregunto haber si habia salido algo por internet, porque ultimamente iva mucha gente. Que no era negocio, que habia que comprar muchas toneladas para tener plusvalias... Yo le dije tenia razon, que me vendiera dos pisitos, jajaja, que tampoco bajan.

Edito: a los donostiarras:
mañana sabado se podrian pillar en algun lado???? :´(


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (19 Nov 2010)

¿Soy el único que está comprando bullion de verdad? XD


----------



## Garrapatez (19 Nov 2010)

juan35 dijo:


> Puede ser que os adelantarais, saqueadores, jajaja. El cajero pregunto haber si habia salido algo por internet, porque ultimamente iva mucha gente. Que no era negocio, que habia que comprar muchas toneladas para tener plusvalias... Yo le dije tenia razon, que me vendiera dos pisitos, jajaja, que tampoco bajan



Tenías que haberle dicho al pavo que si no se había enterado todavía de que Grecia e Irlanda han quebrado, que en España vamos a por los 5 millones de parados, que la deuda de USA es impagable y otras finas hierbas...

Y el pavo todavía está con la canción de las plusvalías y el negocio, lo cual te demuestra que no se enteran de nada, se ha dicho por activa y por pasiva que estas monedas no son una inversión y el que lo crea va muy equivocado, otra cosa es que con el tiempo las puedas sacar una pequeña plusvalía pero igual que la puedes sacar puede que no.

Además la próxima vez le pides que te explique ¿por qué comprando 20 toneladas ibas a tener plusvalías y comprando 100 monedas no? que pasa que si compras 20 toneladas ¿las monedas que te dan son distintas? ::

Menuda empanada que tienen la mayoría de los empleados de los bancos (que conste que no todos que también conozco gente en los bancos competente pero lamentablemente escasean).


----------



## Ulisses (19 Nov 2010)

perlenbacher dijo:


> ¿Soy el único que está comprando bullion de verdad? XD



Me temo que sí. :XX:

De repente el Banco de España se ha puesto a vender mierda-bullion a buen precio y le ha reventado el negocio a todos los comerciantes. Cosas que pasan....::


----------



## juan35 (19 Nov 2010)

Me dieron ganas, pero que vas a esperar de una persona que te dice eso? cuento tres y palante. Como dices ni los mismos banqueros tienen ni idea de lo que pasa. Yo tengo un amigo que es director en una sucursal en Madrid y el año pasado se compro su único piso, mas de 60 años, por una pasta. Es de los que decía que el ladrillo nunca baja, y director de banco señores...


----------



## Garrapatez (19 Nov 2010)

perlenbacher dijo:


> ¿Soy el único que está comprando bullion de verdad? XD



Es que el bullion de 3ª división del BDE te lo dan con una garantía de más de 30 días para probarlo, si no te gusta o no te convence lo puedes devolver sin problemas y te rembolsan el dinero valga la redundancia :XX:


----------



## electric0 (19 Nov 2010)

Telecomunista dijo:


> Claro y cristalino quien ensució el hilo derivando a otros temas y además insultando.



Es ud. un tocacojones de marca mayor, pero conmigo se ha equivocado, no volvere a contestar ningun post suyo ni aqui ni en nigun otro sitio, a partir de aqui ya puede ponerme en su lista de ignorados.



Garrapatez dijo:


> Un poco de variedad siempre viene bien, dentro de lo feas que son las jodias las de algunos años son un poco menos feas. A mi en particular las que más me gustan son las del 2004 y 2006 (Isabel de Castilla y Cristobal Colón)
> 
> Desde el punto de vista pragmático las del año 2010 son las de acuñación más reciente por lo que en teoría tienen la plata más nueva y es posible que acusen menos el paso del tiempo en el medio plazo.
> 
> ...



Todavia no me lo he planteado en serio, pero creo que lo hare en breve, ya la mantendre informado si consigo algun metodo que me guste, y sobre todo sea sencillo y barato.



kaxkamel dijo:


> pues esta mañana a primera hora he pasado yo y he rechazado 10 monedas en tiras de plástico (4-3-3) de 2004 de letiziaconzeta y princi-pito´.
> eso quiere decir que las han vendido para cuando tú has ido.
> 
> se ve que andamos unos cuantos foreros arramplando con los karlillos.
> electric0, no andarás por la bella easo con la motillo?



Parece ser que si, algunos declarados y otrs que lo estaran haciendo en el mas absoluto silencio, seguro.

Y no, de Cordoba no salgo en moto.


Saludos para casi todos.


----------



## juan35 (19 Nov 2010)

Yo las guardo en bolsas de hacer el vacio para guardar la ropa, esas que quitas el aire con la aspiradora. No se si sera lo mejor pero queda bien...


----------



## Telecomunista (19 Nov 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Es ud. un tocacojones de marca mayor, pero conmigo se ha equivocado, no volvere a contestar ningun post suyo ni aqui ni en nigun otro sitio, a partir de aqui ya puede ponerme en su lista de ignorados.



No. Nunca he puesto a nadie en ignorados y no creo necesario hacerlo contigo. Pero lo que no es de recibo es que me digas que yo he derivado el tema o que ensucio el hilo cuando has sido tú y yo he hecho una contestación directa a tu post. Ante todo honestidad. Por mi parte tema zanjado.


----------



## Garrapatez (19 Nov 2010)

juan35 dijo:


> Yo las guardo en bolsas de hacer el vacio para guardar la ropa, esas que quitas el aire con la aspiradora. No se si sera lo mejor pero queda bien...



Está bien la idea. Si algún día tienes ganas, tiempo y cámara no estaría mal que nos pusieses por aquí una fotica a ver qué tal queda 

Así vamos contrastando entre todos cuál es el mejor método.

Supongo que quedan como los chorizos envasados al vacío que venden en el carrefour y los que se compra MercadonaMan en el Mercadona :XX:


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (19 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Es que el bullion de 3ª división del BDE te lo dan con una garantía de más de 30 días para probarlo, si no te gusta o no te convence lo puedes devolver sin problemas y te rembolsan el dinero valga la redundancia :XX:



A ver si consigo una muestra "de prueba".


----------



## Monsterspeculator (20 Nov 2010)

perlenbacher dijo:


> ¿Soy el único que está comprando bullion de verdad? XD



Pues parece que sí...

Hagamos un breve cálculo...

(1) Spot está en *19,95 €/oz*.

(2) *22,75 €/oz* es el precio mínimo de las onzas bullion internacionalmente reconocidas que marca en Silber Investor.

(3) *14%* es por lo tanto el sobrespot mínimo en las onzas internacionales.

(4) *10,67 €* es lo que vale la plata contenida en las monedas de 12 euros.

(5) *12,46%* es el sobrespot que pagamos en la plata de las monedas de 12 euros.

(6) Observamos que *14% > 12,46%*

(7) *Conclusión*: Se paga menos sobrespot en las monedas de 12 euros que el bullion internacional. Las monedas de 12 euros son "plata nueva" y además algo más fraccionada.

Comentario: Es muy probable que el mercado de monedas de 12 euros, cuando valgan más que su valor facial, no sea un mercado como el del bullion internacional y nos encontremos con un mercado manipulado como el de los pakillos. Para evitar eso hemos abierto ese hilo, donde se podrán negociar las monedas de 12 euros a precio ajustado:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...6688-bid-ask-monedas-de-12-euros-del-bde.html


----------



## kaxkamel (20 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Pues parece que sí...
> 
> Hagamos un breve cálculo...
> 
> ...



PREGUNTA:
y pudiera ser que... 
1. al no ser tiradas precisamente cortas (presuntamente 14 millones de JUANCARLILLOS (me gusta mas que carlillos) no es poca cosa), 
2. tener una garantía de cambio por 12 euros inmmediata y sin comisiones en hispanistán (BDE), cosa que ni pakillos, ni hércules, ni...
2. servir (por el momento limitadamente... luego ya veremos) incluso como moneda de curso legal (comprar en tiendas y todo eso mientras no nos echen del euro lo cual no parece probable a corto plazo), cosa que con buillon nanay
3. haberse popularizado (entre el subidón de la plata, la aparición de los nuevos JUANCARLILLOS DE 20, y los "millones" de foreros de burbuja.info arramplando con las existencias...) cuando hasta hace unos meses casi nidios sabía de ellas... y ahora hasta los cajeros de cajitas y banquitos preguntan "para qué hostias queréis juancarlillos?"
4. etc...

... los dichosos juancarlillos adquirieran una cierta relevancia (no hablo de equiparación como instrumento de inversión a los maples, soberanos y tal) a la que ni de coña llegaron los entrañables pakillos?

es una hipótesis muy hipotética, sueños húmedos... o...
como lo ves, monster?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (20 Nov 2010)

kaxkamel dijo:


> PREGUNTA:
> y pudiera ser que...
> 1. al no ser tiradas precisamente cortas (presuntamente 14 millones de JUANCARLILLOS (me gusta mas que carlillos) no es poca cosa),
> 2. tener una garantía de cambio por 12 euros inmmediata y sin comisiones en hispanistán (BDE), cosa que ni pakillos, ni hércules, ni...
> ...



Perfectamente posible. Dependerá de nosotros mismos, de los que tengamos karlillos. Los numis no tienen stock y no pueden manipular el precio aunque quisiesen. Si establecemos un lugar de intercambio les jodemos la manipulación. Sólo he evocado la posible manipulación como riesgo, pero no se dan las mismas condiciones que con los pakillos. En particular ningún numis puede esperar comprarlos por menos de 12 euros  Por ello mientras la plata no suba más de la cuenta no estarán interesados en el tema. 


*UN BUEN PLAN: Si entre todos los foreros acumulamos varios cientos de miles de karlillos, el precio lo fijaremos nosotros. *

...y podremos garantizar un precio justo según el precio de la plata.


----------



## Ulisses (20 Nov 2010)

A día de hoy no hay una alternativa mejor para comprar plata. En Ninguna moneda, sea bullion o histórica, concurren unas condiciones de liquidez y sobrespot tan razonables. Además de que, por su contenido en plata (1/2 onza), también son las ideales para el mercado madmaxista. Son feas, si. Pero "La suerte de la fea......"

Un forero posteó el número total de monedas acuñadas y su peso en toneladas. A mi lo que me cuesta creer es que todas hayan sido puestas en circulación y estén en manos de particulares. Tengo la sensación de que han sido refundidas para acuñar la siguiente emisión. Es muy difícil de creer que el mercado del coleccionismo mundial absorbiese 2.000.000 de esas monedas anualmente. Máxime cuando en España, su país de emisión, no las conoce ni el 50% de la población.


----------



## Garrapatez (20 Nov 2010)

He estado revisando los BOE con las tiradas, aqui os pongo las tiradas previstas por el BOE en los distintos años y las emisiones reales:

La tabla se organiza así:
Año
Acuñación máxima anunciada en el BOE
Acuñación real
Porcentaje real/previsto


2002
--desconocido--
1.608.400

2003
--desconocido--
1.468.800

2004
Letizias:
4.000.000
2.505.700
*62.64%*
Isabel de Castilla:
--desconocido--
1.496.100


2005
4.000.000
1.880.900
*47.02%*

2006
4.000.000
1.379.600
*34.49%*


2007
4.000.000
1.002.500
*25.06%*

2008
2.000.000
938.300
*46.91%*


2009
2.000.000
875.800
*43.79%*

2010
2.000.000
--desconocido--

Como se puede observar en los datos casi siempre la cantidad acuñada queda en la mitad o menos de la cantidad máxima prevista. Otra cosa que se observa es que a partir del 2008 parece que los tíos se ponen más realistas y hablan de tiradas máximas de 2 millones.


----------



## Garrapatez (20 Nov 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> A día de hoy no hay una alternativa mejor para comprar plata. En Ninguna moneda, sea bullion o histórica, concurren unas condiciones de liquidez y sobrespot tan razonables. Además de que, por su contenido en plata (1/2 onza), también son las ideales para el mercado madmaxista. Son feas, si. Pero "La suerte de la fea......"
> 
> Un forero posteó el número total de monedas acuñadas y su peso en toneladas. A mi lo que me cuesta creer es que todas hayan sido puestas en circulación y estén en manos de particulares. Tengo la sensación de que han sido refundidas para acuñar la siguiente emisión. Es muy difícil de creer que el mercado del coleccionismo mundial absorbiese 2.000.000 de esas monedas anualmente. Máxime cuando en España, su país de emisión, no las conoce ni el 50% de la población.



Ulisses, creo que estábamos pensando en lo mismo, en mi post anterior pongo las cantidades que yo he encontrado, si alguien supiera las de los años 2002-2004 completaríamos la tabla.

Pego aquí la imagen de las acuñaciones reales para referencia:


----------



## Ulisses (20 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Ulisses, creo que estábamos pensando en lo mismo, en mi post anterior pongo las cantidades que yo he encontrado, si alguien supiera las de los años 2002-2004 completaríamos la tabla.
> 
> Pego aquí la imagen de las acuñaciones reales para referencia:



Yo soy bastante renuente a dar por ciertas las cifras oficiales. Máxime si son de un organismo que, como muchos otros dependientes de la administración, sólo sirven de colocadero para politicos cesados, los adláteres y sus familiares. 

A nadie debe extrañar el diseño de las monedas o la forma de gestionar una casa de la moneda como la española, que debería ser conocida internacionalmente sólo por su historia. 

Para saber la cifra aproximada habría que ir a las cuentas auditadas de un año cualquiera y mirar las partidas destinadas a la adquisiciónd de plata. A partir de esa cifra, descontar el 25% (edito: sería 7,5%) por la aleación y el volumen destinado a otras monedas, (que son estrictamente de colección) y que tienen una tirada oficial fija e invariable.

Por simple sustración, obtendríamos una cifra aproximada de todas las monedas que han sido acuñadas.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (20 Nov 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> A día de hoy no hay una alternativa mejor para comprar plata. En Ninguna moneda, sea bullion o histórica, concurren unas condiciones de liquidez y sobrespot tan razonables. Además de que, por su contenido en plata (1/2 onza), también son las ideales para el mercado madmaxista. Son feas, si. Pero "La suerte de la fea......"



Sobre todo el gran interés es que son inmunes a la bajada de la plata. El tener un "hedge" para la bajada de algo tan volátil es único. 

¿No nos quejábamos que España no acuñaba bullion? ¡¡Pues ya tenemos!! Debemos dar gracias a la torpeza del funcionario de turno que no preveyó que la plata pudiese llegar a niveles peligrosos...






ulisses dijo:


> Un forero posteó el número total de monedas acuñadas y su peso en toneladas. A mi lo que me cuesta creer es que todas hayan sido puestas en circulación y estén en manos de particulares. Tengo la sensación de que han sido refundidas para acuñar la siguiente emisión. Es muy difícil de creer que el mercado del coleccionismo mundial absorbiese 2.000.000 de esas monedas anualmente. Máxime cuando en España, su país de emisión, no las conoce ni el 50% de la población.



Nos haría falta información desde dentro del BdE o de la Casa de la Moneda...a ver si alguien con contactos consigue la información...

Lo más probable es que no tengan ni puta idea tampoco. Se podría hacer una estadística para obtener un dato fiable sobre la cantidad de monedas que se han quedado en los bancos....A ver si nos ilumina electric0...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (20 Nov 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Yo soy bastante renuente a dar por ciertas las cifras oficiales. Máxime si son de un organismo que, como muchos otros dependientes de la administración, sólo sirven de colocadero para politicos cesados, los adláteres y sus familiares.
> 
> A nadie debe extrañar el diseño de las monedas o la forma de gestionar una casa de la moneda como la española, que debería ser conocida internacionalmente sólo por su historia.
> 
> ...



Si, pero no sabríamos cuantas volvieron a fundir para acuñar las del año siguiente. Creo, además, que seguramente muchas se encuentren en las sucursales bancarias que las pidieron y no las vendieron.

Vamos a hacer una estadística. Que cada cual indique que % de oficinas visitadas tenían monedas, cuantas tenían, y si es posible saber de qué año.

Con eso tendríamos una primera estimación del "remanente" de monedas en los bancos.


----------



## Ulisses (20 Nov 2010)

Habría que tener en cuenta las de 2.000 pesetas. Probablemente se hayan "re-fundido" también. 

La fundición de Bullion no afecta solamente a las "mierda-monedas". Los soberanos o las alfonsinas fueron acuñados por millones pero es muy improbable que una parte de ellas no haya sido refundida o reutilizada por su metal. Según creo, los soberanos acuñados en la India son los más escasos....y no es por casualidad.

Edito: tengo delante el catálogo de los hermanos Guerra y no consta, para las de 2000 pesetas, de los años 1994 al 2000 ninguna tirada oficial. Que alguien consiga las cuentas anuales de la FNMT desde el año 93 y seguro que es mucho más fácil de determinar.



> Artículo 31
> Cuentas anuales y contabilidad
> 1. Las cuentas anuales —que comprenden el balance, la cuenta de pérdidas y
> ganancias, un estado que refleje los cambios en el patrimonio neto del ejercicio, un
> ...



Probablemente, con la memoria será suficiente. Ahi tiene que constar un resumen simplificado de las partidas destinadas a la compra de metal.


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (20 Nov 2010)

Venga, que al final nos montamos un sistema monetario propio y culminamos el sueño de los agoristas.


----------



## kaxkamel (20 Nov 2010)

Da Grappla dijo:


> Venga, que al final nos montamos un sistema monetario propio y culminamos el sueño de los agoristas.



dicho así... suena pomposo, irreal, ilusorio y más adjetivos que se me escapan.

no me considero agorista...

peeeero la idea-sueño de utilizar en el día a día un DINERO con valor cuasi-real no me desagrada en absoluto

(pagar con 16 gramos y medio de plata un menú apañadito con un vino decente y un café)


----------



## Platón (20 Nov 2010)

Una pregunta apreciado monster, así que si envuelves el metal en papel de plata los detectores tienen problemas???? Efecto Faraday?? Si bien el receptáculo de la plata debe de ser lo más cubico posible.

en cuanto a lo de envasar al vacío, lo de las bolsas de ropa va genial, solo que van algo grandes. Lo ideal sería que fuesen más pequeñas, pero no están pensadas para nosotros sino para meter el edredón...si alguien aporta alguna solución...


----------



## juan35 (20 Nov 2010)

En los chinos tienes tamaños mas pequeños, como para camisas


----------



## bluebeetle (20 Nov 2010)

Sigo con mi idea de que para envasar al vacío nada mejor que las máquinas de vacío para alimentos (embutidos, quesos etc). Hay variedad de tamaños de bolsas, algunas de las cuales son bastante resistentes, además las máquinas no son muy caras.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (20 Nov 2010)

Platón dijo:


> Una pregunta apreciado monster, así que si envuelves el metal en papel de plata los detectores tienen problemas???? Efecto Faraday?? Si bien el receptáculo de la plata debe de ser lo más cubico posible.



El efecto de "caja de Faraday" se produce independientemente de la forma del receptáculo (aunque en los ejercicios de física para ingenieros sólo resuelvan la ecuación de Laplace en dominios cuadrados...a veces hasta cilíndricos cuando daban las funciones de Bessel...). 

Convendría que foreros con diversos modelos de detectores nos dijesen que tal funciona el tema.


----------



## Platón (21 Nov 2010)

Si, lo mejor es el ensayo error....y con los tiempos que corren por 30 karlillos llegarán a mazarte a palos...a ver si alguien con detector nos ilumina acerca de las mejores forma de los recipientes...

Otra opción de coste intermedio entre las bolsas de los chinos y las envasadoras de vacío (las económicas tipo lydl no son nada buenas, se limitan a sellar y no succionan el aire por lo que estamos en las mismas o peor, y las buenas ya se ponen de 15 karlillos para arriba, eso si, son lo mejor sin duda). Lo intermedio serían las bolsas de congelación de albal, ziploc. Hay diversos tamaños y tienen un succionador manual para quitar el aire...eso sí, andas más caras que las de los chinos...eso ya depende de lo que cada cual quiera invertir en conservar su plata...quizás tampoco valga la pena guardarla porque posiblemente la necesitaremos para comer antes de lo que pensamos....


----------



## kaxkamel (21 Nov 2010)

discrepo.
las envasadoras de vacío de lidl son de p.m. (al menos el último modelo que compramos hace pocos meses)
eso sí... requiere cierta práctica conseguir buenos resultados. pero luego... envasan al vacío muy bien... no tanto como las profesionales de los carniceros... peroo casi
como sólo tengo 70 monedas... cuando junte más... haré la prueba y postearé conclusiones


----------



## Garrapatez (21 Nov 2010)

kaxkamel dijo:


> discrepo.
> las envasadoras de vacío de lidl son de p.m. (al menos el último modelo que compramos hace pocos meses)
> eso sí... requiere cierta práctica conseguir buenos resultados. pero luego... envasan al vacío muy bien... no tanto como las profesionales de los carniceros... peroo casi
> como sólo tengo 70 monedas... cuando junte más... haré la prueba y postearé conclusiones



Y si para entonces le añades un par de fotos, sería cojonudo.

Yo cuando envase mis ristras de chorizos prometo subir unas fotos.


----------



## Ulisses (21 Nov 2010)

> Garrapatez dijo:
> 
> 
> > Ulisses, creo que estábamos pensando en lo mismo, en mi post anterior pongo las cantidades que yo he encontrado, si alguien supiera las de los años 2002-2004 completaríamos la tabla.
> ...


----------



## Platón (21 Nov 2010)

Un aspecto importante antes de encapsular sería el determinar cual es la mejor opción. Todos sabemos de los daños que el plástiquillo puede dejar en nuestra plata… y entonces hay varios supuestos:
1.	Nuestro único objetivo es fundirlas o cambiarlas en un mercado madmaxista futuro, porque son absolutos abortos de moneda y no creemos que nunca se puedan vender por algo más que el spot, en todo caso no nos interesa ni siquiera envasarlas al vacío.
2.	Pensamos que pueden llegar a tener cierto interés, y que algún día se le podrán colocar a alguién, ya sea coleccionista (lo dudo mucho) o porque sus condiciones (facial + metal) hagan que para el ajeno al mundo del metal vea en ellas algo atractivo. En todo caso sería difícil colocarlas por mucho más que el facial debido al nacimiento de sus hermanas de 20, que si bien contienen la misma plata en principio aseguran idéntico facial (siempre dentro de un escenario burbujista o de mayor benevolencia, claro está). En ese caso, antes de envasar al vacío como si de chorizos se tratase ¿Qué diantres hacemos?
¿Las dejamos en la basurilla de plástico del BdE pensando que al estar al vacio aunque tengan un poro el aire no entrará? El cloro sigue estando ahí…
¿Nos rascamos el bolsillo y encapsulamos aunque solo sea una buena parte de ellas? Ahora bien, si algún día nos da por ir al BdE y recuperar el facial a ver qué hacemos con cientos/miles de cápsulas de 33mm.
Aquí el dilema, aunque el plástico es una basura, le da cierta garantía de autenticidad si conserva su embalaje original, mientras que las cápsulas aportan condiciones idóneas de conservación aunque es más caro y se pierde el embalaje original, que reitero, a la hora de venderlas sobre todo a paisanos que no están dentro de este mundo (y que serán potenciales compradores, puesto veo muy difícil que los que están dentro de este círculo paguen plusvalías por karlillos...


----------



## kaxkamel (21 Nov 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> > En el año 2010 la FNMT puso en venta 20.000 kg de plata procedentes de los procesos de desmonetización de monedas de euro.
> >
> > http://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2010/03/05/pdfs/BOE-B-2010-8426.pdf
> >
> ...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (21 Nov 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Insisto en que, sin ver las partidas de compra en la contabilidad, no podemos tener una idea exacta de la plata acuñada y de la que, previsiblemente, ha sido puesta en circulación



:Aplauso:

Muy interesante Ulisses.

Pregunta, pregunta,...¿Tienen reservas de plata en el BdE?

¿La plata para acuñación la compra la Casa de la Moneda, o se la da el BdE ? Si encontramos las cuentas de la Casa de la Moneda tal vez salgamos de dudas...20.000 Kg de plata no deberían disimularse bien...

Si la recibe del BdE y luego funden la mitad de las monedas acuñadas para vender la plata a una empresa alemana...¿No es lo mismo que han estado haciendo con el oro (vendiéndolo al exterior) pero de forma más disimulada?

¿No es exagerado fundir la mitad de la acuñación? ¿No pueden ir acuñando según la demanda que haya?

Joder...estoy conspiranoico...Tal vez sea esta la explicación de porqué coño acuñan monedas de plata...


----------



## Garrapatez (21 Nov 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> > En el año 2010 la FNMT puso en venta 20.000 kg de plata procedentes de los procesos de desmonetización de monedas de euro.
> >
> > http://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2010/03/05/pdfs/BOE-B-2010-8426.pdf
> >
> ...


----------



## Garrapatez (21 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> :Aplauso:
> 
> Muy interesante Ulisses.
> 
> ...



:8::8::8:

La verdad es que esto no hay dios que lo entienda, venden la plata sabiendo que el año que viene y sucesivos la van a volver a necesitar para acuñar las monedas correspondientes... :rolleye:

No tiene mucho sentido deshacerse de la plata salvo que siempre compren en valle y vendan en pico sea cual sea el mercado donde compran/venden la plata.

Quizá haya otras explicaciones lógicas que no conocemos, aunque también hay algunas que prefiero no decir de momento y que se me están pasando por la cabeza.


----------



## kaxkamel (21 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> :8::8::8:
> 
> La verdad es que esto no hay dios que lo entienda, venden la plata sabiendo que el año que viene y sucesivos la van a volver a necesitar para acuñar las monedas correspondientes... :rolleye:
> 
> ...



creo que no eres el único que está pensando en lo mismo.
hispanistán, arrikitaun


----------



## electric0 (22 Nov 2010)

Felicidades por el gran trabajo de investigacion, y mis animos para seguir descubriendo cosas, seria ideal tener una aproximacion de las monedas que existen, y ya si fuera por años,..... casi un orgasmo argentifero...

En cuanto a la conspiranoia de porque comprar y vender plata... pensemos mal y acertaremos, se mueve mucho dinero y un solo centimillo el kilo termina siendo un dineral, como tampoco nunca veremos las cuentas claras... en fin pensar en lo peor...

-----

En cuanto a la apertura de hace un rato en Gold Price in Euro, Silver Price in Euro and Charts in Euro - Live Market Prices salimos corriendo hacia arriba se ha puesto en 650 en un momentito de nada... bajara, todos sabemos que es mas volatil que la gasolina.

Saludos.


----------



## bluebeetle (22 Nov 2010)

Buscando sobre la plata y el BdE, me he encontrado con el número de monedas de 20 euros que se van a acuñar.



> Artículo 3. Número máximo de piezas.
> 
> El número máximo de piezas a acuñar será de 2.000.000. Dicha cantidad podrá ser aumentada o reducida en función de la demanda del mercado y será determinado por una Comisión de Seguimiento, integrada por representantes de la Dirección General del Tesoro y Política Financiera, del Banco de España y de la Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre-Real Casa de la Moneda. Las decisiones a este respecto, de la Comisión citada *tendrán como objetivo evitar divergencias significativas entre el valor facial y el valor numismático de esta moneda*.



Edito:

Continúan con la previsión de una tirada máxima de 2M.
¿Cómo lo harán?, ¿Tirarán 500k, y harán un seguimiento al trimestre o la medio año? 
Por otra parte, si la comisión no quiere que haya grandes diferencias, tendrá que lanzar un número de monedas muy elevado, para evitar el premium numismático.


Fuente:
BOE.es: Consultas. Documento


----------



## Monsterspeculator (22 Nov 2010)

bluebeetle dijo:


> Buscando sobre la plata y el BdE, me he encontrado con el número de monedas de 20 euros que se van a acuñar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lo que me descojonaría en gran medida es la plata llegase a 37,3€/oz (y no sería imposible...) antes de que sacasen las monedas de 20 euros...¡Entonces valdrían más en plata!

¿Les cambiarían el valor facial otra vez? :XX:


----------



## bluebeetle (22 Nov 2010)

Pues no pasa nada, al año siguiente, monedas de 30, no, mejor 40 euros de facial, que se note que somos la hos*** ))

Y si son de futbolistas mejor, que seguro que se venden más :rolleye:


----------



## lcdbop (22 Nov 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> > En el año 2010 la FNMT puso en venta 20.000 kg de plata procedentes de los procesos de desmonetización de monedas de euro.
> >
> > http://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2010/03/05/pdfs/BOE-B-2010-8426.pdf
> >
> ...


----------



## Cci (22 Nov 2010)

Wenas!

Yo ahora voy a pillar unas cuantas monedas al BdE de mi ciudad canaria...a la vuelta les cuento que hay por aqui. 

Llamé el otro día para comprobar que todavía quedasen y no hacer el viaje para nada y el telefonista que me atendió se quedó sorprendido por la pregunta y no sabía cual era el límite de adquisición, ni los años que tenían ni nada...jeje, sólo insistía para que quería más de una moneda jaja, a ver que me cuentan ahora.

Un saludo!


----------



## kaxkamel (22 Nov 2010)

Cci dijo:


> Wenas!
> 
> Yo ahora voy a pillar unas cuantas monedas al BdE de mi ciudad canaria...a la vuelta les cuento que hay por aqui.
> 
> ...



tú no le digas nada de límites. Si piensas pillar más de 1000 euros... y no te pone pegas... tú házte el loco.
si no te pide el dni... lo mismo.
ya contarás


----------



## Platón (22 Nov 2010)

No se si en las grandes capitales habrá escasez, pero en las sucursales periféricas quedan monedas para parar un tren...cierto que no puedes escoger año si las quieres con el plastiquito, pero de 2009 y 2010 te puedes hartar...otra cosa es que el 24 cierren el chiringuito y digan que se acabó, cosa que por mucho que algunos digais me parece complicado...por lo menos hasta que la plata se estabilice en un precio claramente superior al de la moneda...ya sabeis, si quereis género os cogeis a la familia y sus respectivos DNIs (aunq) y os venís con los sacos para el norte de españa...


----------



## Garrapatez (22 Nov 2010)

Platón dijo:


> No se si en las grandes capitales habrá escasez, pero en las sucursales periféricas quedan monedas para parar un tren...cierto que no puedes escoger año si las quieres con el plastiquito, pero de 2009 y 2010 te puedes hartar...otra cosa es que el 24 cierren el chiringuito y digan que se acabó, cosa que por mucho que algunos digais me parece complicado...por lo menos hasta que la plata se estabilice en un precio claramente superior al de la moneda...ya sabeis, si quereis género os cogeis a la familia y sus respectivos DNIs (aunq) y os venís con los sacos para el norte de españa...



Si las retiran finalmente del BDE puede decirse que es una medida en contra de su caracter de coleccionismo, pero vendría de puta madre para los que ya han hecho los deberes a tiempo.

De todas formas una cosa está clara, según los documentos enlazados por Ulisses, a la gente del BDE o de la FNMT no les tiembla la mano a a la hora de inutilizar moneda de 12€ ya acuñada y venderla al peso "al mejor postor" (las comillas las he puesto expresamente) :rolleye::rolleye::rolleye::rolleye::rolleye:

Creo que si las retiran del BDE habrá que organizar batidas por las oficinas bancarias (BBVAs, Santaderes y demás), estoy convencido de que logísticamente no les interesa retirarlas de esas oficinas por lo que seguro que podrán encontrarse allí mientras la plata que llevan esté por debajo del spot.


----------



## C.J. (22 Nov 2010)

Que alguien me confirme si en el BDE de Madrid quedan, por favor. Es que me parece haber leido más atrás que hace tiempo que no venden.

En un momento me voy a dar un paseo por los bancos de mi pueblo y sino me tocará irme a Toledo.

Saludos.


----------



## Cci (22 Nov 2010)

Hola de nuevo!

Acabo de volver del BdE con cara de tonto, les cuento:

Llego con mi dinerito debajo del brazo a la ventanilla, le solicito monedas de 12 euros....¿cuántas quieres?¿1,2 o 3?y yo....ein?no no unas cuantas más, X MONEDAS....y el funcionario me comenta no no!!!!como máximo 5!!!ahi empezó una pequeña conversación que no dio fruto alguno, que el límite eran 5 y si no quieres te vas.....en fin. Yo viendo la cantidad de monedas existentes tras la ventana............al final claudiqué y "adquirí" unicamente 5 pobres monedas....

¿es esto normal o me vieron cara de retrasado?o quizás les dieron un toque ante la llegada de la moneda de 20 euros?

Un saludo!


----------



## segundaresidencia (22 Nov 2010)

Cci dijo:


> Hola de nuevo!
> 
> Acabo de volver del BdE con cara de tonto, les cuento:
> 
> ...



debe ser el calvorota de siempre si es en madrid,esperate afuera que se vaya a desayunar ,pasas y te pillas las que quieras,en este mismo hilo se comento la jugada
un saludo


----------



## Cci (22 Nov 2010)

No fue en Madrid pero gracias!!!


----------



## luismarple (22 Nov 2010)

Cci dijo:


> Hola de nuevo!
> 
> Acabo de volver del BdE con cara de tonto, les cuento:
> 
> ...



Jaaaaaaaaaaajajajajaja! te han visto cara de tonto!! pero tu ya has dicho que ibas de parte de burbuja.info, hombre de dios???? tienes que decirle que las quieres para el madmax! que si no no te hacen ni puto caso!!!!

Ays.... Ignorante de la vida....

(seguidme el rollo y vereís que risa cuando vuelva al BdE).


----------



## Cci (22 Nov 2010)

Jajaajajaa....me comentaron que a partir del 24 de noviembre podía pedir las que quisiese de las de 20 euros, pero de las de 12 euros solo de 5 en 5 porque "no les quedaban muchas", pero que seguirán estando disponibles tb junto con las de 20 euros....(estuve a punto de que me firmase eso por escrito)


----------



## Platón (22 Nov 2010)

el límite son 1000 euros/día/persona. esto último de persona siempre que te pidan el dni o te toque el mismo cajero (que si no tonto del todo te reconocerá facilmente, puesto que aunque no se acuerde tu cara se acordará de la cantidad, ya que no somos muchos los que vamos pidiendo por ahí 83 monedas de golpe).

Vuelve al BdE y pidela la hoja de reclamaciones...por que ellos no tengan existencias no tienen que racionarte los karlillos, no hay legislación (que yo sepa) en cuanto a ese atropello...si hoy te dicen eso el 24 o compras de 20 o compras de 20, no hay más...

si quieres di lo del madmax, mejor que te tomen por loco que por tonto


----------



## Garrapatez (22 Nov 2010)

Cci dijo:


> Jajaajajaa....me comentaron que a partir del 24 de noviembre podía pedir las que quisiese de las de 20 euros, pero de las de 12 euros solo de 5 en 5 porque "no les quedaban muchas", pero que seguirán estando disponibles tb junto con las de 20 euros....(estuve a punto de que me firmase eso por escrito)



No sé, me parece muy raro, veo más factible que el tío no quiera mover el culo del asiento a que ya empiezen a racionarlas.

De todas formas para los que lleguen tarde que no se preocupen que ya hay un hilo preparado para la compra/venta entre particulares:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...88-bid-ask-monedas-de-12-euros-del-bde-4.html


----------



## merche400 (22 Nov 2010)

Buen trabajo de investigacion platerística.

Esto de las de 20 euros me da a mí que se espera en los proximos años inflacion de la buena. No digo hiperinflacion...pero de dos dígitos puede ocurrir algun que otro año-


----------



## luismarple (22 Nov 2010)

A lo mejor fuiste a las 13:55 y el tipo había apagado todo hace ya media hora...


----------



## Cci (22 Nov 2010)

Gracias por las opiniones, hace ya unos años acumulé un buen lote de monedas...y ahora me apetecía incorporar más, pero veo que están en plan tocada de huevos....asi que tendré que luchar contra ellos jaja, alli estaré en mi descanso diario todos los dias retirando monedas de 5 en 5 a ver quien puede mas.

Un saludo!!


----------



## Platón (22 Nov 2010)

eso de día tras día no se yo...me huelo que en un par de días cuando salga la de 20 saldrá en las noticias:

"El BdE comienza a distribuir moneda de 20, sin embargo, durante este último mes se han batido records en la venta de monedas de 12" y es más "nadie se lo explica, durante años la mayoría de estas monedas fueron destruidas y ahora que se acaban comienzan a ser codiciadas. 

Se especula que existe un posible interés de numismáticos que intentan controlar el mercado, por lo que el BdE no distribuirá más.

Si bien otros afirman que este hecho se justifica por el romanticismo de los españoles, que en el fondo adoran los diseños de la FNMT por encima de las onzas bullion"


----------



## Gamu (22 Nov 2010)

Yo la ultima vez que fui me lleve 80. 

Me preguntaron para que las queria, y dije que el año pasado regale a un colega 20 monedas para su boda (cosa cierta, mucho mejor dar esas monedas que dinero en efectivo), y que este verano se casaban más amigos y querian lo mismo.

Me dijo que me esperara a las nuevas monedas del mundial... pero yo le dije que queria regalar el mismo número y tipo de monedas a todos ellos. 

Dicho esto, me las dieron sin problemas. Tenían muchas, no se porque se hacen tanto los locos... O mejor dicho, si lo se...


----------



## electric0 (22 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> ............
> Creo que si las retiran del BDE habrá que organizar batidas por las oficinas bancarias (BBVAs, Santaderes y demás), estoy convencido de que logísticamente no les interesa retirarlas de esas oficinas por lo que seguro que podrán encontrarse allí mientras la plata que llevan esté por debajo del spot.



Pues a cordoba no vengais, jajajajajaajajaj, no perdais el tiempo, que ya la estoy limpiando yo (desde que quitaron la sucursal del Bde)

Y logisticamente les da igual recogerlas, ya que no les cuesta ningun dinero extra ordenar la recojida, junto con los transportes ordinarios de fondos, si no las recogen sera mas bien por desidida, abandono o incompetencia del alto funcionario de turno.

---------------

Limpia de hoy; 7 sucursales, hoy ha sido increible, en una 3, en otra 21, y en otra 41, no es muy normal encontrar tantas como hoy, es mas, es bastante atipico... 

Ya no voy a las sucursales "centricas" esas ya me las he "pulido" todas, asi que me toca ir a las de los barrios, perdidas en las mas "remotas calles" y es ademas en las que te llevas algunas sorpresas como la de hoy, tanto por cantidad como por "calidad" ya que entre tanta moneda hoy me han entrado dos del 2002, cosa que no es muy normal.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Platón (22 Nov 2010)

perdon por la reiteración pero:

¿alguien encapsula alguna moneda de 12? Es que con tanta cantidad que estamos saqueando...

A mi el plastiquillo del BdE me da muy mal rollo, de hecho no es infrecuente que te las den en plasticos rasgados o remendados con celo, y algunas ya con manchas aun estando dentro del plastico...

Por cierto, en los bancos las tratan fatal, como si monedas de 1 euros se tratasen...amigos, que es plata!!!! estos solo tratan bien la visa...somos unos incomprendidos


----------



## Pogues (22 Nov 2010)

hoy he pillado otra vez , dos veces en dos semanas y ni limite de cantidad ni documentación, así que al que le racionan de 5 en 5 más le valdría darse una vuelta por aquí 

pd:en otro post comente que quedaban 1285, eran 1825 (tendré que ir al oculista ), hoy quedaban 1712


----------



## LamaTibetano (22 Nov 2010)

Hoy he llamado para "reservar" como de costumbre, y me han dicho literalmente "... venga por aquí y ya veremos cuantas se le pueden dar".

:8:

Como me tengo que desplazar unos cuantos kms para la partida de caza, me ha dado pereza darme el viaje y que luego me digan que solo hay 10 monedas.

Algo está pasando.
(En dos días sacan las de 20 leuros, jo, jo).


----------



## electric0 (22 Nov 2010)

Platón dijo:


> perdon por la reiteración pero:
> 
> ¿alguien encapsula alguna moneda de 12? Es que con tanta cantidad que estamos saqueando...
> 
> ...



Si terminan en fundicion te va a dar igual el estado, de hecho el "fundidor" ni las va contar siquiera, las pesara, cojera la calculadora y te dira... tanto

Si las quieres conservar en plan numismatico si deberias encapsularlas, pero eso hara menos atractiva tu inversion, puesto que el precio del encapsulado encarecera "el producto" .

Y si, el banco las trata mal, claro, para ellos son una moneda mas, ni les hables de plata ni de valor numismatico...

Saludos.


----------



## Eneidas (22 Nov 2010)

Bender Rodríguez dijo:


> Pues no veo el negocio.
> 
> Sigues teniendo la misma cantidad de dinero invertido que entonces (12*nº monedas) solo que descontando el tiempo empleado en tus viajes, la gasolina y la inflación de varios años, estás en pérdidas.
> 
> ...




Si no es mucho preguntar... ¿cual es tu ciudad?

Tranquilos, no pienso comprar ninguna... :fiufiu: es sólo por curiosidad.... :


----------



## Hijo de Satanás (22 Nov 2010)

Una pregunta para que reflexionemos entre todos.

Alguien sabe calcular a partir de qué precio en plata interesa deshacerse de las monedas de 12 Euros para abrazar las de 20?

Me explico: Si en un futuro el spot plata hace que una moneda de 12 Euros valga en plata por ejemplo 16€. Siendo un comprador potencial interesa pagar 15€ por una moneda de facial 12? o mejor comprar una de 20€ y esperar a que la plata alcance los 20€?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (22 Nov 2010)

Hijo de Satanás dijo:


> Una pregunta para que reflexionemos entre todos.
> 
> Alguien sabe calcular a partir de qué precio en plata interesa deshacerse de las monedas de 12 Euros para abrazar las de 20?
> 
> Me explico: Si en un futuro el spot plata hace que una moneda de 12 Euros valga en plata por ejemplo 16€. Siendo un comprador potencial interesa pagar 15€ por una moneda de facial 12? o mejor comprar una de 20€ y esperar a que la plata alcance los 20€?



Buena pregunta.

Hay una forma de responder a esa pregunta. Cada vez que se compra una moneda de 12 euros se está comprando, además de la plata, un "put" en 12 euros del valor de la plata que contiene (ese "put" lo está regalando actualmente el BdE...). Cuando compres una moneda de 20 euros estarás comprando al mismo tiempo un put a 20 euros. Si la diferencia entre el valor de los puts es superior a la diferencia entre el valor de la moneda de 12 y 20 euros, entonces valdrá la pena comprar la de 20 euros. Cosa curiosa el "put" tiene vencimiento infinito y no pierde valor con el paso del tiempo...Aunque esto tampoco es cierto porque pierde valor por la inflación que disminuye el valor facial. Es una cuestión interesante...Si calculamos con opciones que expiren en un año, no creo que la diferencia pueda ser mayor de 1-2 euros.


----------



## Desde Gerona (22 Nov 2010)

Una moneda de 20 euros conmemora la victoria de España en el Mundial.


A partir de mañana, martes, estará a disposición del público la moneda de 20 euros que la Real Casa de la Moneda ha acuñado con motivo de la victoria de la Selección Española en el Mundial de Fútbol de Sudáfrica.


La moneda, de la que se han emitido dos millones de piezas, se podrá conseguir en las entidades de crédito por un importe igual a su facial, 20 euros, según informó la Real Casa de la Moneda.

En el anverso se reproducen las efigies superpuestas de los reyes don Juan Carlos y doña Sofía. En la parte superior, en disposición circular y en mayúsculas, aparece el texto Juan Carlos I y Sofía. En la parte inferior, en mayúsculas, entre dos puntos y separados por un guión, figura la leyenda "España" y el año de acuñación 2010. Rodea los motivos y leyendas una gráfila, o especie de orla pequeña, de perlas.

En el reverso, a la izquierda y de forma esquematizada, reproduce la figura de un futbolista en actitud de chutar un balón. A la derecha figura el escudo de España y el valor facial de la pieza, 20 euro. Por debajo del escudo figura la marca de Ceca.

En la parte superior de la moneda, de forma circular y en mayúsculas, aparece la leyenda "Campeones del Mundo", y en la parte inferior, dentro de un círculo, figura en imagen latente la cifra 10 y la marca de Ceca. Una gráfila de perlas rodea todos los motivos y todas las leyendas de la pieza.


----------



## C.J. (22 Nov 2010)

Pues nada, esta mañana he ido a limpiar las sucursales de la periferia de mi pueblo. Me habré recorrido unas 12 sucursales de diferentes bancos y cajas y he conseguido 20 piezas en total (y he apalabrado 10 para mañana en otros 2 bancos).

He conseguido de varios años, siendo:

12 del año 2010.

6 del 2004 (felipe y letizia).

1 de 2005 (quijote)

1 de 2003 (Constitución).

En casi todas las sucursales me miraban raro, jeje, y me preguntaban si queriaq las del mundial xdd.

Mañana ire a por otras 10 que tengo apalabradas y continuaré la limpia en el centro del pueblo, dónde tengo más esperanzas, jeje.

Limpiado mi pueblo me ire a los más próximos.

Saludos y seguiremos informando.


----------



## C.J. (22 Nov 2010)

Por cierto, a ver si alguien me puede confirmar si en el BDE de Madrid venden o no, please.


----------



## Platón (22 Nov 2010)

Señores, seamos serios...hace un año eran 4 contados los que defendían estas monedas. Estas monedas no son inversión, son refugio o carne de fundición, lo que también es probable.

No creo que nadie en su sano juicio se plantee ganar dinero (y cuando digo dinero digo una suma considerable) con ellas. Si quieres esperar a que suba la plata, yo no compraria moneda de 12 ni de 20. Mira si compraras de 12 en 2002, habría pasado casi una decada y no habrías ganado nada, al contrario, habrias perdido intereses bancarios y asumido el riesgo de que te las robaran o de perder la vida por atesorarlas, por lo que te podrían salir caras las joyitas de la FNMT...si quieres ganar dinero compras onzas de plata pura y despues esperas a que suba la plata, pero bajo mi punto de vista es ridiculo pagar una moneda de estas caracteristicas por encima de su valor facial a no ser que seas un coleccionista, que todo puede ser.

Si ahora hay esta locura compradora es porque estamos ante una situación excepcional que no han sabido prever, y hay que aprovecharla...pero ninguno de los que estamos aquí saquearemos monedas de 20 de facial (40 euros la oz) si lo que queremos es ganar dinero a costa de que suba la plata...si alguien lo hace será para mantener una reserva de liquidez inmediata en forma diferente al papel
Saludos


----------



## Hijo de Satanás (22 Nov 2010)

Platón dijo:


> Señores, seamos serios...hace un año eran 4 contados los que defendían estas monedas. Estas monedas no son inversión, son refugio o carne de fundición, lo que también es probable.
> 
> No creo que nadie en su sano juicio se plantee ganar dinero (y cuando digo dinero digo una suma considerable) con ellas. Si quieres esperar a que suba la plata, yo no compraria moneda de 12 ni de 20. Mira si compraras de 12 en 2002, habría pasado casi una decada y no habrías ganado nada, al contrario, habrias perdido intereses bancarios y asumido el riesgo de que te las robaran o de perder la vida por atesorarlas, por lo que te podrían salir caras las joyitas de la FNMT...si quieres ganar dinero compras onzas de plata pura y despues esperas a que suba la plata, *pero bajo mi punto de vista es ridiculo pagar una moneda de estas caracteristicas por encima de su valor facial a no ser que seas un coleccionista*, que todo puede ser.
> 
> ...



Si algún día 16,650 gramos de plata valen 20 Euros teniendo en cuenta el spot-plata te garantizo que estas monedas las vas a poder vender no por 12 euros sino por bastante más. 

¿Electric0 a cuanto pagan la granalla por debajo del spot en las fundiciones ahora mismo? 

Suponiendo que te pagan hasta un -25% de spot que ya es mucho suponer serían 16 Euros por cada moneda de 12€, o sea más o menos un 30% de plusvalía sin arriesgar absolutamente nada.

Pero no vendamos la piel del oso antes de cazarlo, primero esperemos que pase de 12€ que todavía ni ha llegado


----------



## Hijo de Satanás (22 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Buena pregunta.
> 
> Hay una forma de responder a esa pregunta. Cada vez que se compra una moneda de 12 euros se está comprando, además de la plata, un "put" en 12 euros del valor de la plata que contiene (ese "put" lo está regalando actualmente el BdE...). Cuando compres una moneda de 20 euros estarás comprando al mismo tiempo un put a 20 euros. Si la diferencia entre el valor de los puts es superior a la diferencia entre el valor de la moneda de 12 y 20 euros, entonces valdrá la pena comprar la de 20 euros. Cosa curiosa el "put" tiene vencimiento infinito y no pierde valor con el paso del tiempo...Aunque esto tampoco es cierto porque pierde valor por la inflación que disminuye el valor facial. Es una cuestión interesante...Si calculamos con opciones que expiren en un año, no creo que la diferencia pueda ser mayor de 1-2 euros.



Desde luego va a ser interesante saber en qué limite de precio deja de ser atractivo este bullion de segunda categoría a los posibles compradores.

Atendiendo a su doble caracter de bullion y de moneda de curso legal la hace especialmente interesante al inversor conservador pero este tipo de inversor también se caracteriza por arriesgar poco y así a ojo calculo que por encima de los 15€ este tipo de inversores preferiría tirar para arriba e irse a la de 20€.

Cada día veo más claro que un alto porcentaje de estas monedas son carne de fundición, karlillo = pakillo reloaded


----------



## electric0 (22 Nov 2010)

Hijo de Satanás dijo:


> Si algún día 16,650 gramos de plata valen 20 Euros teniendo en cuenta el spot-plata te garantizo que estas monedas las vas a poder vender no por 12 euros sino por bastante más.
> 
> ¿Electric0 a cuanto pagan la granalla por debajo del spot en las fundiciones ahora mismo?
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver si nos centramos......

Hace 2 años cuando empece a comprar monedas de 12€ no pensaba en ganar, si no solo en asegurar valor, puesto que aunque el € desapareciera, siempre teniamos la plata, aparte de tener, si el € no desaparecia una liquidez inmediata, no era una inversion, era unicamente un seguro, pero un seguro muy, pero que muy seguro... entonces alguno me tacho de loco, incluso de que me gastara ese dinero en el psiquiatra....

Hoy, dos años mas tarde, resulta que tengo mas de 1000 monedas, y aun voy pillando alguna,(y sin sucursal del Bde en cordoba) y es cuando todos andais detras de pillar alguna... habeis tenido tiempo, ahora no vayais a correr como locos que ya es tarde.

En su momento dije donde estaban los osos, y donde las escopetas, el que no ha ido de caza es porque no ha querido, y con mas condena en este caso, porque en esta "inversion" era imposible perder, como mucho no se ganaba, pero perder no se perdia nunca.

En otras formas de plata, se podia perder o ganar, dependiendo de la aceptacion de distintas monedas o formatos, pero en ninguna se tenia la absoluta certeza de no perder nada.

En cuanto a la granalla, la compre, primero porque no habia forma de conseguir ya monedas en plan "masivo" al menos aqui donde vivo, y en segundo lugar porque es mas liquida que ningun otro formato (a excepcion de la moneda de 12€) ya que siendo cordoba la ciudad donde posiblemente se mueva mas plateria de españa, la salida de la granalla esta poco menos que garantizada, mientras que monedas o lingotes son pagados aqui mas por la plata que por otros valores numismaticos.
Es decir el cordoba se vende y compra preferiblemente granalla, en el resto del mundo piezas (sean del tipo que sean)

En cualquier caso nunca he pretendido hacerme rico con esto ni nada parecido, simplemente trataba de asegurar valor, sin perder liquidez, con las monedas estaba conseguido al 100% y con la granalla menos, pero es lo que habia.

Cuando aqui Gold Price in Euro, Silver Price in Euro and Charts in Euro - Live Market Prices la plata marcaba 595€/K yo compre algo de granalla (5Kg) a 610 
Y hoy por hoy no se por donde estara el valor de compra, pero seguro que no baja de 650, y por supuesto si vendiera (que no me hace falta) no iba a vender por menos de 640 seguro, asi que a la granalla creo que tampoco le voy a perder, aunque le gane poco, el objetivo era no perder, y creo que esta mas que asegurado.

En cuanto al precio de las monedas de 12€ ahora mismo nadie en su sano juicio las venderia al peso del plata, en caso de "miserias" y puestas al mejor postor son 12€ seguros en el banco, la semana que viene ¿quien sabe? si las retiran ya se puede empezar a pedir algo mas, tampoco mucho, pero algo mas.

El paso del tiempo hara que la plata valga mas de 12€ y entonces se fundiran por miles, y seran los (pakillos segunda parte) pero no adelantemos acontecimientos, de momento solo seguridad.

Las de 20€ cuando salgan no seran tan interesantes como las de 12€ pero es posible que dentro de algunos años tambien la plata alcance ese valor, cuando la plata alcance el valor de las de 20€ dar por seguro que las de 12€ estaran fundidas en su inmensa mayoria, y las que queden ya si seran "numismaticas puras"

Un cordial saludo


----------



## C.J. (22 Nov 2010)

¿Nadie de Madrid sabe si sigue vendiendo en el Bde?. es para darme el viaje hasta allí o no. Saludos.


----------



## Ulisses (22 Nov 2010)

C.J. dijo:


> ¿Nadie de Madrid sabe si sigue vendiendo en el Bde?. es para darme el viaje hasta allí o no. Saludos.



A mi no me queda lejos del trabajo pero no había pensado en ir, al menos por el momento. 

¿y si llamas por teléfono?ienso:


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (22 Nov 2010)

Yo voy a ir mañana, a ver si el subnormal que en octubre me dijo que ya no había más me vuelve a decir lo mismo.


----------



## Hijo de Satanás (22 Nov 2010)

Ojito que la plata de las monedas de 12€ *está ya en los 11€* sin el iva, con iva ya está practicamente en los 13€


----------



## electric0 (22 Nov 2010)

Hijo de Satanás dijo:


> Ojito que la plata de las monedas de 12€ *está ya en los 11€* sin el iva, con iva ya está practicamente en los 13€
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 31273



¡¡Que tu padre belcebu no te confunda!!

Es muy volatil, por lo tanto no es importante lo que marque hoy, los maximos de hoy mañana pueden caer nada mas abrir, lo importante (como decia SNB) es la tendencia.

No te guies por un solo dia.

Saludos


----------



## puntodecontrol (22 Nov 2010)

Lo acojonante es lo de sempsa...

Cotizaciones de Metales Preciosos

a 870€ el kilo....


----------



## electric0 (22 Nov 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Lo acojonante es lo de sempsa...
> 
> Cotizaciones de Metales Preciosos
> 
> a 870€ el kilo....



Si, estan un ""pelin"" pasaos.... 870€ por un lingote de kilo, y 725€ por un kilo de granalla, ya sale mas barato fundir monedas de 12€ para trabajar luego la plata, que comprarles granalla a ellos para fundirla igualmente, con la ventaja de que en las monedas ya llevas hasta hecha la "liga"...

En fin.... venderan poco, a mi nada, jajajajajaja

Saludos


----------



## C.J. (22 Nov 2010)

Da Grappla dijo:


> Yo voy a ir mañana, a ver si el subnormal que en octubre me dijo que ya no había más me vuelve a decir lo mismo.



Yo no se si pasarme mañana o pasado a por 1000 euros, lo mismo nos encontramos.


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (23 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Tenías que haberle dicho al pavo que si no se había enterado todavía de que Grecia e Irlanda han quebrado, que en España vamos a por los 5 millones de parados, que la deuda de USA es impagable y otras finas hierbas...
> 
> Y el pavo todavía está con la canción de las plusvalías y el negocio, lo cual te demuestra que no se enteran de nada, se ha dicho por activa y por pasiva que estas monedas no son una inversión y el que lo crea va muy equivocado, otra cosa es que con el tiempo las puedas sacar una pequeña plusvalía pero igual que la puedes sacar puede que no.
> 
> ...



No os lo tomeis tan a pecho. Lo que ocurre es que los empleados de banca no tenemos ni puta idea de donde tenemos la mano derecha, estoy seguro que si le pregunto lo que es (y significa) la reserva fraccionaria no tienen ni pajolera idea de lo que hablo... Un desastre, no estamos preparados para el asesoramiento que damos a los clientes, nos dedicamos a "colocar" los productos que diseñan desde marketing, sin llegar a entender la naturaleza de los mismos. Todavía recuerdo el día que fui a hacer una visita a una oficina y me encontré con que el director estaba "vendiendo" a una pareja de ancianos participaciones preferentes denominándolas "plazos fijos sin penalización por cancelación, una cuenta remunerada para tus ahorros", me gustaría saber que le dirá a esa gente cuando nuestra entidad quiebre en las próximas fechas, y consecuentemente con la naturaleza del producto, pierdan su dinero... Somos unos autenticos descerebrados con corbata y además nos creemos que movemos el mundo (que estupidez). Ojo me incluyo porque estoy en el gremio, lógicamente no lo comparto.
Por cierto, cierta persona del foro "al que no se tiran al cuello cuando habla" me recomendó comprar karlillos, y así lo hice, pero en lugar de acercarme al BdE que lo tengo al lado del trabajo, llamé a la oficina que está en el edificio donde trabajo. El cajero (buen chaval pero un cero a la izquierda en cualquiera cosa que no sea el negocio bancario) me comentó que no tenemos peticiones de esta clase de moneda.
PD: POR CIERTO, QUE HA SALIDO EN EL HILO, LOS BANCOS NO OS DEBERÍAN PEDIR EL DNI SI EL IMPORTE DE LA TRANSACCIÓN ES INFERIOR A 3000 €. SI ASÍ LO HACEN (SOBRE TODO SI SE QUEDAN CON COPIA DEL MISMO) TIENEN SANCIÓN ACOJONANTE POR LA LEY DE PROTECCIÓN DE DATOS PERSONALES. LO DIGO PARA EL QUE TENGA GANAS DE GRESCA CON LA ENTIDAD.


----------



## puntodecontrol (23 Nov 2010)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> No os lo tomeis tan a pecho. Lo que ocurre es que los empleados de banca no tenemos ni puta idea de donde tenemos la mano derecha, estoy seguro que si le pregunto lo que es (y significa) la reserva fraccionaria no tienen ni pajolera idea de lo que hablo... Un desastre, no estamos preparados para el asesoramiento que damos a los clientes, nos dedicamos a "colocar" los productos que diseñan desde marketing, sin llegar a entender la naturaleza de los mismos. Todavía recuerdo el día que fui a hacer una visita a una oficina y me encontré con que el director estaba "vendiendo" a una pareja de ancianos participaciones preferentes denominándolas "plazos fijos sin penalización por cancelación, una cuenta remunerada para tus ahorros", me gustaría saber que le dirá a esa gente cuando nuestra entidad quiebre en las próximas fechas, y consecuentemente con la naturaleza del producto, pierdan su dinero... Somos unos autenticos descerebrados con corbata y además nos creemos que movemos el mundo (que estupidez). Ojo me incluyo porque estoy en el gremio, lógicamente no lo comparto.
> Por cierto, cierta persona del foro "al que no se tiran al cuello cuando habla" me recomendó comprar karlillos, y así lo hice, pero en lugar de acercarme al BdE que lo tengo al lado del trabajo, llamé a la oficina que está en el edificio donde trabajo. El cajero (buen chaval pero un cero a la izquierda en cualquiera cosa que no sea el negocio bancario) me comentó que no tenemos peticiones de esta clase de moneda.
> PD: POR CIERTO, QUE HA SALIDO EN EL HILO, *LOS BANCOS NO OS DEBERÍAN PEDIR EL DNI SI EL IMPORTE DE LA TRANSACCIÓN ES INFERIOR A 3000 €*. SI ASÍ LO HACEN (SOBRE TODO SI SE QUEDAN CON COPIA DEL MISMO) TIENEN SANCIÓN ACOJONANTE POR LA LEY DE PROTECCIÓN DE DATOS PERSONALES. LO DIGO PARA EL QUE TENGA GANAS DE GRESCA CON LA ENTIDAD.



Cambio la ley a 1000 € hara un par de meses....


----------



## foreskin (23 Nov 2010)

Por cierto ¿a nadie le inquieta el hecho de que después de comprar monedas en el Bde quede por ahí un documento que te acredita, con nombre y dirección, como poseedor de metales? Y que conste que yo voy hoy a por mis 83 monedas... pero no me hace nada de gracia la falta anonimato.


----------



## Hijo de Satanás (23 Nov 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Cambio la ley a 1000 € hara un par de meses....





foreskin dijo:


> Por cierto ¿a nadie le inquieta el hecho de que después de comprar monedas en el Bde quede por ahí un documento que te acredita, con nombre y dirección, como poseedor de metales? Y que conste que yo voy hoy a por mis 83 monedas... pero no me hace nada de gracia la falta anonimato.



Así leyendo los dos posts deduzco que si la transación es inferior a 1000 Euros no es exigible el dni incluso si vas al BDE no?

Desde este punto de vista ¿se podría ir y pedir 82 monedas sin que te pidieran el dni?


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (23 Nov 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Pues a cordoba no vengais, jajajajajaajajaj, no perdais el tiempo, que ya la estoy limpiando yo (desde que quitaron la sucursal del Bde)
> 
> Y logisticamente les da igual recogerlas, ya que no les cuesta ningun dinero extra ordenar la recojida, junto con los transportes ordinarios de fondos, si no las recogen sera mas bien por desidida, abandono o incompetencia del alto funcionario de turno.
> 
> ...



Buenos días Electric0, no es exactamente así, cuando en una oficina hay conjuntos de 10, se pueden enviar, pero los "restos" no, puesto que las empresas que manipulan nuestro efectivo así nos lo exigen, por el tema del control de seguridad. Ahora, si encuentras en sucursales lotes enteros de 10, es que los miembros de esa oficina son unos capulletes, y no lo digo por insultar facilonamente, sino porque todas las oficinas tienen orden (en todas las entidades) de manejar la mínima cantidad de dinero en efectivo... Señores los bancos nos manejamos muy bien con dinerito electrónico (hay mamita que ostieja nos vamos a dar...)


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (23 Nov 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Cambio la ley a 1000 € hara un par de meses....



Joder perdonad que desde que no estoy en oficina estoy desactualizado. No obstante me habeis picado, y dentro de un ratejo me voy para el BDE con 600 lereles para hacer la prueba... Cuando vuelva os lo escribo.
PD: Siento la información errónea.


----------



## electric0 (23 Nov 2010)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Buenos días Electric0, no es exactamente así, cuando en una oficina hay conjuntos de 10, se pueden enviar, pero los "restos" no, puesto que las empresas que manipulan nuestro efectivo así nos lo exigen, por el tema del control de seguridad. Ahora, si encuentras en sucursales lotes enteros de 10, es que los miembros de esa oficina son unos capulletes, y no lo digo por insultar facilonamente, sino porque todas las oficinas tienen orden (en todas las entidades) de manejar la mínima cantidad de dinero en efectivo... Señores los bancos nos manejamos muy bien con dinerito electrónico (hay mamita que ostieja nos vamos a dar...)



Si, no dudo que lo normal sea manejar "lotes" de moneda o billete, pero en caso de recojida "a la carrera" solo tienen que exceptuar esta moneda y ordenar su retirada..... vamos, que infraestructura hay de sobra, gasto economico poco...... otra cosa son las ganas y las conveniencias.

Y si, tambien sabia que de efectivo poco, pero poco poco, vamos lo justo para ir a comprar el pan y los tomates.... por eso el acojono del 7D

Saludos


----------



## Hijo de Satanás (23 Nov 2010)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Joder perdonad que desde que no estoy en oficina estoy desactualizado. No obstante me habeis picado, y dentro de un ratejo me voy para el BDE con 600 lereles para hacer la prueba... Cuando vuelva os lo escribo.
> PD: Siento la información errónea.



Pues sería cojonudo que pudieses hacer la prueba, si con menos de 1.000 Euros no tienes porque entregar el dni creo que más gente se va a animar a darse un paseo por el BDE.

Tengo entendido que a gente que pidio menos alguna vez le pidieron el dni, otra cosa es que estés obligado a enseñarlo si la transacion es inferior a 1000 leuros.


----------



## Platón (23 Nov 2010)

Yo llevo una semana haciendo transacciones diarias de 83 monedas en el BdE (996 euros)...los del banco flipan...Me piden mi nombre de pila y número de teléfono móvil (aunque nunca me llaman, no creo que llamen a nadie para que vaya a buscar su pedido, de todas formas nunca les doy tiempo para que lo hagan ya que me presento a primera hora con la saca y los 1000 pavos).

Sospecho que piden el número de teléfono para ejercer un mínimo control sin tener que pedir el dni, y si lo piden es para tocarte los huevos más que nada.

Almirante me pones los pelos de punta...pero de punta punta...quien fuese irlandés para que nuestro único problema fuese de dinero....

por cierto, mañana salen las de 20...que pasará con los karlillos??? se admiten apuestas...


----------



## Zawer74 (23 Nov 2010)

Yo he ido esta mañana a mi sucursal bancaria de toda la vida. He pedio 30 monedas, que no tenian, el cajero me ha mirado raro... creo que incluso se reia. Me ha pedido el numero de telefono para avisarme cuando las consiga...pero hay una duda que me asalta.

En la web de lal fabrica de moneda y timbre las del año 2010 las venden a 16.95 €. ¿Son las mismas?


----------



## Hijo de Satanás (23 Nov 2010)

Platón dijo:


> Yo llevo una semana haciendo transacciones diarias de 83 monedas en el BdE (996 euros)...los del banco flipan...Me piden mi nombre de pila y número de teléfono móvil (aunque nunca me llaman, no creo que llamen a nadie para que vaya a buscar su pedido, de todas formas nunca les doy tiempo para que lo hagan ya que me presento a primera hora con la saca y los 1000 pavos).
> 
> Sospecho que piden el número de teléfono para ejercer un mínimo control sin tener que pedir el dni, y si lo piden es para tocarte los huevos más que nada.
> 
> ...



Yo te digo lo que va a pasar, cuando entres en la sucursal a preguntar por las monedas te van a sonreir y te van a decir: "Tenemos todas las que quieras", luego vas a tener que estar 1 minuto explicándole al cajero que las que tu quieres son las de 12€ y no las de 20 mientras el tío te mira como si hubieses venido de otro planeta.


----------



## Platón (23 Nov 2010)

Zawer74 dijo:


> En la web de lal fabrica de moneda y timbre las del año 2010 las venden a 16.95 €. ¿Son las mismas?



Son las mismas pero para coleccionistas, con carterita y demás. No interesan (al menos en este foro). La moneda suelta te cuesta el facial, esto el, 12.

Saludos

PD: a día de hoy quedan monedas pa llenar sacas. Mañana Dios dirá


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (23 Nov 2010)

Por cierto, os escribo esto justo antes de ir a visitar un cliente, la Asociación de Empleados y Jubilados del Banco de España, no es coña, y de pasar a visitar a los cajeros de la misma entidad... Solo deciros que en la normativa de la entidad para la que trabajo sólo os pedirán el DNI si sobrepasais los susodichos 3000 lereles por el momento, pero como dice PUNTODECONTROL, si ha cambiado la normativa esto puede actualizarse en cualquier momento. Así imagino que todavía las entidades sólo os lo deberían pedir para el límite viejuno, aunque la verdad es que como en la vida cada uno de su padre y de su madre... Si en el BdE me ponen pegas, volveré a pedirlo a la oficina de mi edificio (hoy mismo), asique ya os diré si he tenido éxito, en cualquiera de los dos casos. Por cierto, creo que podría miraros si existe excedente en alguna de las oficinas que componen la red de mi entidad, aunque la verdad es que esto lo tengo que verificar (tenemos un sistema operativo del año 1000).
Por cierto Platón no te asustes tío, que yo sepa nuestra entidad está quebrada TECNICAMENTE desde mediados del 2007, y aqui no pasa nada, y NADA VA A PASAR por el momento (por lo menos hasta que Alemania o alguien así no nos haga valorar de nuevo nuestros activos al estilo MARK-TO-MARKET). Veremos como en el próximo año, las entidades financieras empiezan a deshacerse de "grasa" (que diría el Tito Solves). ASIQUE EN MI MODESTA OPINIÓN ESTAMOS EN SUS JODIDAS MANOS, CUANDO ELLOS QUIERAN SE HARÁ LO QUE ELLOS DIGAN... Asique a metalizar todo lo que podamos a ver si los podemos joder y a la vez nos ponemos a salvo por un tiempo por lo menos...


----------



## Fofernico (23 Nov 2010)

Platón dijo:


> Son las mismas pero para coleccionistas, con carterita y demás. No interesan (al menos en este foro). La moneda suelta te cuesta el facial, esto el, 12.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> PD: a día de hoy quedan monedas pa llenar sacas. Mañana Dios dirá



Hoy he estado en el BdE de Madrid, ventanilla 31. Otra vez no me han pedido ni DNI ni nada. He preguntado cuántas les quedan, y me han vuelto a decir que del 2010 las que queramos, que no nos preocupemos que no se acaban de aquí a muchos meses.... Me ha pedido que lo diga porque le preguntan mucho como si fuera un bien escaso, en cambio según el cajero tienen para aburrir. Eso sí, de otros años diferente al 2010 ni una.

No me han dicho nada de las de 20€ porque ya me conocen y saben que quiero las de 12€.

Saludos.


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (23 Nov 2010)

Fofernico dijo:


> Hoy he estado en el BdE de Madrid, ventanilla 31. Otra vez no me han pedido ni DNI ni nada. He preguntado cuántas les quedan, y me han vuelto a decir que del 2010 las que queramos, que no nos preocupemos que no se acaban de aquí a muchos meses.... Me ha pedido que lo diga porque le preguntan mucho como si fuera un bien escaso, en cambio según el cajero tienen para aburrir. Eso sí, de otros años diferente al 2010 ni una.
> 
> No me han dicho nada de las de 20€ porque ya me conocen y saben que quiero las de 12€.
> 
> Saludos.



Llegas a dejarlo para una hora más tarde y allí nos encontramos :XX::XX::XX:
Por cierto voy a ir a la misma ventanilla y le voy a pedir la misma info, a ver si el tío se extraña y se le suelta la húmeda!!! )


----------



## Fofernico (23 Nov 2010)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Por cierto, os escribo esto justo antes de ir a visitar un cliente, la Asociación de Empleados y Jubilados del Banco de España, no es coña, y de pasar a visitar a los cajeros de la misma entidad... Solo deciros que en la normativa de la entidad para la que trabajo sólo os pedirán el DNI si sobrepasais los susodichos 3000 lereles por el momento, pero como dice PUNTODECONTROL, si ha cambiado la normativa esto puede actualizarse en cualquier momento. Así imagino que todavía las entidades sólo os lo deberían pedir para el límite viejuno, aunque la verdad es que como en la vida cada uno de su padre y de su madre... Si en el BdE me ponen pegas, volveré a pedirlo a la oficina de mi edificio (hoy mismo), asique ya os diré si he tenido éxito, en cualquiera de los dos casos. Por cierto, creo que podría miraros si existe excedente en alguna de las oficinas que componen la red de mi entidad, aunque la verdad es que esto lo tengo que verificar (tenemos un sistema operativo del año 1000).
> Por cierto Platón no te asustes tío, que yo sepa nuestra entidad está quebrada TECNICAMENTE desde mediados del 2007, y aqui no pasa nada, y NADA VA A PASAR por el momento (por lo menos hasta que Alemania o alguien así no nos haga valorar de nuevo nuestros activos al estilo MARK-TO-MARKET). Veremos como en el próximo año, las entidades financieras empiezan a deshacerse de "grasa" (que diría el Tito Solves). ASIQUE EN MI MODESTA OPINIÓN ESTAMOS EN SUS JODIDAS MANOS, CUANDO ELLOS QUIERAN SE HARÁ LO QUE ELLOS DIGAN... Asique a metalizar todo lo que podamos a ver si los podemos joder y a la vez nos ponemos a salvo por un tiempo por lo menos...



Le he contado a mi gestora el tema de los karlillos (se ha partido el culo de mala manera, por cierto ) y me ha dicho que todo bien pero que tenga cuidado con las cantidades, que ha cambiado la normativa y que los bancos tienen la obligación de notificar cualquier movimiento igual o superior a 1.500€. Obviamente le he dicho que como mucho puedes pillar 1000€ de karlillos, pero me ha dicho que cuidado si piden dni y el dinero destinado a los karlillos no es del todo "limpio".

Por un lado a mi ni me han pedido DNI, ni me preocupa hacienda porque todo mi dinero es limpio y declarado. Lo único que me preocuparía, si hubiera dado mis datos, es que quede registrado en algún lado que tengo X monedas de plata por si el tema de las expropiaciones y tal.

Un saludo


----------



## Fofernico (23 Nov 2010)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Llegas a dejarlo para una hora más tarde y allí nos encontramos :XX::XX::XX:
> Por cierto voy a ir a la misma ventanilla y le voy a pedir la misma info, a ver si el tío se extraña y se le suelta la húmeda!!! )



Creo que alguno se está poniendo nervioso con la salida de las de 20€ y hasta está tirando de tarjeta de crédito para comprar karlillos... Lo que nos faltaba a los burbujistas, endeudarnos para karlillos!!

Tú sabes si es cierto lo de la normativa de los 1.500€?

saludos


----------



## univac (23 Nov 2010)

Fofernico dijo:


> Hoy he estado en el BdE de Madrid, ventanilla 31. Otra vez no me han pedido ni DNI ni nada. He preguntado cuántas les quedan, y me han vuelto a decir que del 2010 las que queramos, que no nos preocupemos que no se acaban de aquí a muchos meses.... Me ha pedido que lo diga porque le preguntan mucho como si fuera un bien escaso, en cambio según el cajero tienen para aburrir. Eso sí, de otros años diferente al 2010 ni una.
> 
> No me han dicho nada de las de 20€ porque ya me conocen y saben que quiero las de 12€.
> 
> Saludos.



Pues no creo que que mañana dejen de dar las de 12€, no? Si tuviera esa directriz desde luego HOY ya lo sabria y no te habria dicho eso. Otra historia es que las retiren el año que viene o cuando les convenga....pero mañana lo veo dificil por lo que decis.


----------



## Platón (23 Nov 2010)

jajaja....al final somos 4 locos pidiendo monedas por toda españa, pues a ver hasta cuando duran...sabiendo como funciona este país con la plata a 30 no las retirarán (aunque a muchos se les jodería el bisnes)...si la plata sube del facial de una forma estable (lo que pasará de aquí a pocos meses), en 1 semana va a producirse tal saqueo que las terminarán bloqueando...

almirante yo cojo las monedas que quiero en el banco de españa, pero en sucursales más o menos periféricas si pides más de dos docenas te dicen que para ellos es imposible pedir más de esa cantidad...otra cosa es que las vayas limpiando las que tienen almacenadas de años atrás....que lo agradecerán ya que los billetes pesan menos...

saludos


----------



## Fofernico (23 Nov 2010)

univac dijo:


> Pues no creo que que mañana dejen de dar las de 12€, no? Si tuviera esa directriz desde luego HOY ya lo sabria y no te habria dicho eso. Otra historia es que las retiren el año que viene o cuando les convenga....pero mañana lo veo dificil por lo que decis.



Cuidado, que sólo me ha dicho que quedan muchas, no que no las vayan a retirar. Ya le pregunté la semana pasado si las retiraban cuando las de 20€ y su respuesta fue: ni idea.

Así que no tienen npi, sólo que no quedan pocas. Creo que en el BdE son bastante chapuceros y mucho tendría que dispararse la plata para que retiren las de 12€ para fundirlas... La impresión que tengo es que seguirán vendiéndolas mientras queden y/o la plata no supere los 25€ onza, pero mañana saldremos de dudas.

A mi se me pasó la tontería, no me voy a volver loco: hasta el 1 de Diciembre no intento comprar más. Como decía más arriba no seré de los que tiran de tarjeta de crédito para comprar karlillos, y tampoco voy a fundirme todo el dinero hasta que vuelva a cobrar, ya tengo suficientes por ahora...

Saludos


----------



## univac (23 Nov 2010)

Fofernico dijo:


> Cuidado, que sólo me ha dicho que quedan muchas, no que no las vayan a retirar. Ya le pregunté la semana pasado si las retiraban cuando las de 20€ y su respuesta fue: ni idea.
> 
> Así que no tienen npi, sólo que no quedan pocas. Creo que en el BdE son bastante chapuceros y mucho tendría que dispararse la plata para que retiren las de 12€ para fundirlas... La impresión que tengo es que seguirán vendiéndolas mientras queden y/o la plata no supere los 25€ onza, pero mañana saldremos de dudas.
> 
> ...



Es una simple interpretacion mia, "ni idea" para mi significa que el tio no ha recibido un memorandum indicandole que a partir del dia 24 con la salida de las de 20€, se retiran de la venta las de 12€. No ha recibido una notificacion de su retirada oficial. Tampoco ha recibido una notificacion de su permanencia, es cierto, pero...ya me entendeis


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (23 Nov 2010)

Fofernico dijo:


> Le he contado a mi gestora el tema de los karlillos (se ha partido el culo de mala manera, por cierto ) y me ha dicho que todo bien pero que tenga cuidado con las cantidades, que ha cambiado la normativa y que los bancos tienen la obligación de notificar cualquier movimiento igual o superior a 1.500€. Obviamente le he dicho que como mucho puedes pillar 1000€ de karlillos, pero me ha dicho que cuidado si piden dni y el dinero destinado a los karlillos no es del todo "limpio".
> 
> Por un lado a mi ni me han pedido DNI, ni me preocupa hacienda porque todo mi dinero es limpio y declarado. Lo único que me preocuparía, si hubiera dado mis datos, es que quede registrado en algún lado que tengo X monedas de plata por si el tema de las expropiaciones y tal.
> 
> Un saludo



No conozco a tu gestora y no quiero polemizar conste, pero:
¿no es el karlillo una moneda de curso legal emitida por el BdE? Si, por lo tanto puedes tener un trailer en tu casa si quieres y TODOS LOS ESTABLECIMIENTOS ESTÁN OBLIGADOS A ACEPTARLA COMO PAGO (en este caso no funciona la excepcion para los "billetes grandes" para ciertos establecimientos como las gasolineras).
En segundo lugar, ¿Acaso alguien todavía no sabe que los bancos y sobre todo cajas son un sitio donde ponen a gente por lo general poco preparada, muy cotilla y que habla con demasiada frecuencia de lo que no conoce? Las entidades financieras no disponen de tanta información manual, y tengo contrastado que el aviso para el BdE y Hacienda sólo salta cuando el importe es en EFECTIVO y es para cantidades mayores a 3000 lereles (os lo digo de verdad, aunque ya sabeis lo que ha dicho PUNTODECONTROL). La transacción salta automáticamente al comercial y la tiene que rellenar con los datos de la persona que se beneficia de la operación (por ejempo si cobras un cheque al portador por caja de un importe de 5000 lereles).
Resumiendo yo creo humildemente que aún no están con el tema de los censos de plata para este caso, sino que irán adaptándose poco a poco el valor facial con el del material, para que nadie haga negocio.
PD: ACABO DE CAER EN UNA COSA IMPORTANTE, SI MAÑANA SALEN LAS MONEDAS DE 20€ NOSOTROS NO HEMOS RECIBIDO INFORMACIÓN AL RESPECTO COMO ENTIDAD, Y NUESTRO PROGRAMA TRANSACCIONALMENTE NO NOS DEJARÁ PEDIR LAS NUEVAS MONEDAS, SÓLAMENTE LAS DE 12 LERIS... Yo creo que hasta que no se desagan de todas las de 12 euros las entidades no las van a poder retirar, y como el tema de informáticamente tan jodido (por la integración/desintegración de tantas Cajas) creo que nos van a dar cuartelillo hasta Marzo de 2011 que es la fecha tope nuestra para muchas movidas que tampoco interesa detallar aqui. ESTO ES CREO QUE PODREMOS TIRAR DE JUANCARLILLOS DE A DOCE HASTA MARZO-ABRIL DEL AÑO QUE VIENE, LUEGO SOLO DIOS LO SABE (COMO EL VERDADERO PRECIO DE LAS COSAS)


----------



## Platón (23 Nov 2010)

Almirante, recuerdo que solo puedes pagar (es decir, solo tienen la obligación de cogerte las monedas de 2002 y 2003, ya no quedan en la mayoría de sitios, no nos volvamos locos a estas alturas). A partir de las letizias y no se si la isabel, creo que no tienen obligación de cogertelas (y con las mencionadas hasta 120 euros). De esto hay mucho debate (legal-conmemorativa-destinadas a la circulación, etc, etc), pero nadie es capaz de dar una respuesta segura de si las tienen o no que aceptar. Si alguien va al banco hoy que pregunte, aunque cualquiera se fía de la palabra del cajero...

Son conmemorativas...y no como las de 2 euros que las enchufas sin problemas, una moneda de 12 canta la traviata excepto para los 10 locos que las conocemos...

y es más para los que se estan fundiendo la visa...técnicamente para reconvertilas en dinero por el valor facial (a no ser que las fundas o las vendas en el mercado platero), solo podrás cambiar 1000 euros día persona en el Bde. Que nadie se piense que si aparece en el banco de españa con 4 kilos de monedas se lo van a cambiar a papel el mismo día...otra cosa es ir metiendolas en sucursales, pero tampoco tendrían obligación de cogerla como se ha dicho en este foro.

Saludos


----------



## Hijo de Satanás (23 Nov 2010)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Por cierto, os escribo esto justo antes de ir a visitar un cliente, la Asociación de Empleados y Jubilados del Banco de España, no es coña, y de pasar a visitar a los cajeros de la misma entidad... Solo deciros que en la normativa de la entidad para la que trabajo sólo os pedirán el DNI si sobrepasais los susodichos 3000 lereles por el momento, pero como dice PUNTODECONTROL, si ha cambiado la normativa esto puede actualizarse en cualquier momento. Así imagino que todavía las entidades sólo os lo deberían pedir para el límite viejuno, aunque la verdad es que como en la vida cada uno de su padre y de su madre... Si en el BdE me ponen pegas, volveré a pedirlo a la oficina de mi edificio (hoy mismo), asique ya os diré si he tenido éxito, en cualquiera de los dos casos. Por cierto, creo que podría miraros si existe excedente en alguna de las oficinas que componen la red de mi entidad, aunque la verdad es que esto lo tengo que verificar (tenemos un sistema operativo del año 1000).
> Por cierto Platón no te asustes tío, que yo sepa nuestra entidad está quebrada TECNICAMENTE desde mediados del 2007, y aqui no pasa nada, y NADA VA A PASAR por el momento (por lo menos hasta que Alemania o alguien así no nos haga valorar de nuevo nuestros activos al estilo MARK-TO-MARKET). Veremos como en el próximo año, las entidades financieras empiezan a deshacerse de "grasa" (que diría el Tito Solves). ASIQUE EN MI MODESTA OPINIÓN ESTAMOS EN SUS JODIDAS MANOS, CUANDO ELLOS QUIERAN SE HARÁ LO QUE ELLOS DIGAN... Asique a metalizar todo lo que podamos a ver si los podemos joder y a la vez nos ponemos a salvo por un tiempo por lo menos...





ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> No conozco a tu gestora y no quiero polemizar conste, pero:
> ¿no es el karlillo una moneda de curso legal emitida por el BdE? Si, por lo tanto puedes tener un trailer en tu casa si quieres y TODOS LOS ESTABLECIMIENTOS ESTÁN OBLIGADOS A ACEPTARLA COMO PAGO (en este caso no funciona la excepcion para los "billetes grandes" para ciertos establecimientos como las gasolineras).
> En segundo lugar, ¿Acaso alguien todavía no sabe que los bancos y sobre todo cajas son un sitio donde ponen a gente por lo general poco preparada, muy cotilla y que habla con demasiada frecuencia de lo que no conoce? Las entidades financieras no disponen de tanta información manual, y tengo contrastado que el aviso para el BdE y Hacienda sólo salta cuando el importe es en EFECTIVO y es para cantidades mayores a 3000 lereles (os lo digo de verdad, aunque ya sabeis lo que ha dicho PUNTODECONTROL). La transacción salta automáticamente al comercial y la tiene que rellenar con los datos de la persona que se beneficia de la operación (por ejempo si cobras un cheque al portador por caja de un importe de 5000 lereles).
> Resumiendo yo creo humildemente que aún no están con el tema de los censos de plata para este caso, sino que irán adaptándose poco a poco el valor facial con el del material, para que nadie haga negocio.
> PD: ACABO DE CAER EN UNA COSA IMPORTANTE, SI MAÑANA SALEN LAS MONEDAS DE 20€ NOSOTROS NO HEMOS RECIBIDO INFORMACIÓN AL RESPECTO COMO ENTIDAD, Y NUESTRO PROGRAMA TRANSACCIONALMENTE NO NOS DEJARÁ PEDIR LAS NUEVAS MONEDAS, SÓLAMENTE LAS DE 12 LERIS... Yo creo que hasta que no se desagan de todas las de 12 euros las entidades no las van a poder retirar, y como el tema de informáticamente tan jodido (por la integración/desintegración de tantas Cajas) creo que nos van a dar cuartelillo hasta Marzo de 2011 que es la fecha tope nuestra para muchas movidas que tampoco interesa detallar aqui. ESTO ES CREO QUE PODREMOS TIRAR DE JUANCARLILLOS DE A DOCE HASTA MARZO-ABRIL DEL AÑO QUE VIENE, LUEGO SOLO DIOS LO SABE (COMO EL VERDADERO PRECIO DE LAS COSAS)



Joder me los estáis poniendo de corbata leyendo entre líneas de vuestros comentarios, ya no siento las piernas, necesito una pata de palo como la del genuino Blas de Lezo.

¿Estáis diciendo que alguna movida fuerte se prepara para la primavera del año que viene?

Si sabéis algo importante que no sepamos el resto de mortales comentadlo o por lo menos dad alguna sugerencia de qué se puede hacer, si no lo queréis hacer en público hacedlo en la orosfera.

Dependiendo de cómo de negras vayan las cosas quizá la cartera de karlillos deba subir de un 5-10% hasta un 20-30%


----------



## Fofernico (23 Nov 2010)

Hijo de Satanás dijo:


> Joder me los estáis poniendo de corbata leyendo entre líneas de vuestros comentarios, ya no siento las piernas, necesito una pata de palo como la del genuino Blas de Lezo.
> 
> ¿Estáis diciendo que alguna movida fuerte se prepara para la primavera del año que viene?
> 
> ...



Hamijo, parece mentira que leyendo este foro no sepas que para Marzo de 2011 se espera y prepara el *default*.

Un poco de alimento para el cerebro:

Global Collapse of the Fiat Money System: Too Big To Fail Global Banks Will Collapse Between Now and First Quarter 2011

Un saludo


----------



## agl_2002 (23 Nov 2010)

a ver si me aclaro. las monedas de 12 euros las venden por 17. las de 20 se sabe si las venderán por 20?
si es así no sería tan mala inversión. son solo 3 euros más. vamos, en caso de madmax, mejor las de 12 para fundirlas. en caso de deflacion o q la plata baje, mejor las 20 para recuperar la inversión.
corregidme, plis


----------



## Fofernico (23 Nov 2010)

agl_2002 dijo:


> a ver si me aclaro. las monedas de 12 euros las venden por 17. las de 20 se sabe si las venderán por 20?
> si es así no sería tan mala inversión. son solo 3 euros más. vamos, en caso de madmax, mejor las de 12 para fundirlas. en caso de deflacion o q la plata baje, mejor las 20 para recuperar la inversión.
> corregidme, plis



Te corrijo: las monedas de 12€ las venden por 12€ en cualquier sucursal del bando de españa.


----------



## goldstar (23 Nov 2010)

agl_2002 dijo:


> a ver si me aclaro. las monedas de 12 euros las venden por 17. las de 20 se sabe si las venderán por 20?
> si es así no sería tan mala inversión. son solo 3 euros más. vamos, en caso de madmax, mejor las de 12 para fundirlas. en caso de deflacion o q la plata baje, mejor las 20 para recuperar la inversión.
> corregidme, plis



Encantado de corregirte:

Las monedas de 12 euros las puedes pillar a valor facial en cualquier banco/caja/sucursal del BDE.

Las monedas de 12 euros las pillarás a 17 euros si las compras versión "coleccionista" en la FNMT.

Por este lado, tu sabrás si quieres pillarlas a 17e (pagando 5 euros de más) para obtener la misma cantidad de plata que si las compras a 12.

Por otro lado, las monedas de 20 euros las vas a poder pillar a valor facial en cualquier banco/caja/sucursal del BDE cuando salgan a la venta.

Si las de 20e tienen la misma ley que las de 12e, y te van a costar 8 euros más.... ¿donde crees que está el chollo? ¿En pillarte las de 12e o las de 20e?


----------



## agl_2002 (23 Nov 2010)

En caso de poder pillar la moneda por su valor facial, mucho mejor las de 12 

Muchas gracias Fofernico y goldstar!


----------



## Violator (23 Nov 2010)

Acabo de estar en el Banco de España de Madrid (12:45) y el empleado de la ventanilla 31 me ha dicho que ya no tenían nada y que mañana salían las de 20 € por si me interesaba.
Too late...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Nov 2010)

Platón dijo:


> Almirante, recuerdo que solo puedes pagar (es decir, solo tienen la obligación de cogerte las monedas de 2002 y 2003, ya no quedan en la mayoría de sitios, no nos volvamos locos a estas alturas). A partir de las letizias y no se si la isabel, creo que no tienen obligación de cogertelas (y con las mencionadas hasta 120 euros). De esto hay mucho debate (legal-conmemorativa-destinadas a la circulación, etc, etc), pero nadie es capaz de dar una respuesta segura de si las tienen o no que aceptar. Si alguien va al banco hoy que pregunte, aunque cualquiera se fía de la palabra del cajero...
> 
> Son conmemorativas...y no como las de 2 euros que las enchufas sin problemas, una moneda de 12 canta la traviata excepto para los 10 locos que las conocemos...
> 
> ...



No desinformes. Lo que se ha dicho en el foro es precisamente lo contrario. Ya salió un fantasmón desinformando sobre el tema, y toda la información recopilada en los BOEs y la experiencia de los foreros indica que son monedas de curso legal, como en todos los demás países europeos. Eso sí, no tienen porque aceptar un pago superior a cierta cantidad.


----------



## C.J. (23 Nov 2010)

Pues hoy he terminado el saqueo de sucursales en mi pueblo y me he hecho con 250 monedas mas (120 en una sucursal :8: y 90 en otra, el resto sueltas).

Saludos y seguimos informando.


----------



## Fofernico (23 Nov 2010)

Violator dijo:


> Acabo de estar en el Banco de España de Madrid (12:45) y el empleado de la ventanilla 31 me ha dicho que ya no tenían nada y que mañana salían las de 20 € por si me interesaba.
> Too late...



¿Qué dices? ¿Estás de coña? Pero si me he pasado esta mañana a las 09:30, me he llevado 4 ristras y me han dicho que dijera que quedaban un porrón... Ni siquiera tuvo que ir a ningún lado, tenía ristras y ristras encima de un mostrador a su izquierda...

¿Qué está pasando? ¿What the fuck?


----------



## C.J. (23 Nov 2010)

Por cierto, en la sucursal de las 120 tenian de TODOS los años.


----------



## C.J. (23 Nov 2010)

Fofernico dijo:


> ¿Qué dices? ¿Estás de coña? Pero si me he pasado esta mañana a las 09:30, me he llevado 4 ristras y me han dicho que dijera que quedaban un porrón... Ni siquiera tuvo que ir a ningún lado, tenía ristras y ristras encima de un mostrador a su izquierda...
> 
> ¿Qué está pasando? ¿What the fuck?




O era el calvo o lo mismo no tenía ganas de ir a la caja a por más porque le habías dejao tieso, jeje.

Yo de momento sigo mi peregrinar por sucursales bancarias con resultados satisfctorios.


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (23 Nov 2010)

Fofernico dijo:


> ¿Qué dices? ¿Estás de coña? Pero si me he pasado esta mañana a las 09:30, me he llevado 4 ristras y me han dicho que dijera que quedaban un porrón... Ni siquiera tuvo que ir a ningún lado, tenía ristras y ristras encima de un mostrador a su izquierda...
> 
> ¿Qué está pasando? ¿What the fuck?



Pues que se les han acabado las ristras de karlillos y pasan de abrir la caja fuerte a estas horas. El que quiera más tendrá que esperar a mañana.


----------



## C.J. (23 Nov 2010)

Bender Rodríguez dijo:


> Pues que se les han acabado las ristras de karlillos y pasan de abrir la caja fuerte a estas horas. El que quiera más tendrá que esperar a mañana.



Cierto es, hay que madrugar.


----------



## Garrapatez (23 Nov 2010)

BoMaster dijo:


> Hola, buenos días a todos:
> 
> Aunque es el primer post que escribo, os llevo leyendo desde hace bastante tiempo.
> Me he leído el hilo de cabo a rabo y lo sigo con mucha atención y curiosidad. Siempre se aprende algo nuevo.
> ...



Eso que cuentas suena un poco raro, pero de todas formas olvídate de las sucursales, ya sabes que los bancos son unos hijosdeputa y no te ponen más que pegas salvo cuando les llevas dinero, ojalá quiebren unos cuantos.

Lo que pasa es que no te las quieren cambiar y punto.

Si nadie te las quiere cambiar no te preocupes, guardalas porque en un año sacarás más al venderlas como plata que lo que valen por facial.

Y si ningún banco te las quiere coger te vas al banco de españa a cambiarlos por papelitos si eso te hace más feliz.


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (23 Nov 2010)

Yo también he estado en el BDE de Madird y me han dicho que no había más monedas de 12€ y que no iban a traer más.


----------



## merche400 (23 Nov 2010)

No entro en temas legales ni tal...pero yo he pagado en Repsol y he comprado en el Mercadona con estas monedas hace cosa de 1 año o así.

Obviamente... no entré en discusión...me las aceptaron sin mas que un cierto "rintintín". En caso que hubiera alguna duda, hubiera pagado con la visa.


----------



## C.J. (23 Nov 2010)

Lo que te ha dicho el del banco ha sido para quitarte de encima, ni más ni menos.


----------



## Fofernico (23 Nov 2010)

Vamos P´Alemania Pepe dijo:


> Yo también he estado en el BDE de Madird y me han dicho que no había más monedas de 12€ y que no iban a traer más.



Madre mía que me han tomado el pelo esta mañana.... Joder, si lo llego a saber sí que tiro de VISA  (es coña, pero jode!)


----------



## electric0 (23 Nov 2010)

BoMaster dijo:


> Hola, buenos días a todos:
> 
> Aunque es el primer post que escribo, os llevo leyendo desde hace bastante tiempo.
> Me he leído el hilo de cabo a rabo y lo sigo con mucha atención y curiosidad. Siempre se aprende algo nuevo.
> ...



Estimado señor (porron)pompero, dos cosas...

Primero, Gracias por haberse reido conmigo y no de mi.. (le aconsejo que no haga esto ultimo, ya que los que lo han hecho por ahora creo que han dejado de postear por verguenza)

Y segunda.. si lo que cuenta es verdad su estimado cajero es un poco digamos..... simple,..... poco ilustrado, ...... limitado, por no decir que casi roza la subnormalidad.

Guarde sus monedas a buen recaudo, que terminaran como el 99% de ellas, en un crisol, transformadas despues en otros objetos, dando igual su estado de conservacion, y nunca se le ocurra cambiarlas por nuevas vendiendolas primero, es mas, deberia de hacerlo al reves, compre mas primero (si encuentra) y luego piense si quiere vender las viejas.

-------------------------

En otro orden de cosas 7 sucursales hoy, 3 miseras monedas, ya solo me queda un barrio... y se acabo..... 

La plata sigue aun volatil en extremo,aunque en una carrera alcista, no creo que volvamos a los 600€/k nunca ya, ni en los picos mas bajos.

Saludos.


----------



## foreskin (23 Nov 2010)

Hijo de Satanás dijo:


> Pues sería cojonudo que pudieses hacer la prueba, si con menos de 1.000 Euros no tienes porque entregar el dni creo que más gente se va a animar a darse un paseo por el BDE.
> 
> Tengo entendido que a gente que pidio menos alguna vez le pidieron el dni, otra cosa es que estés obligado a enseñarlo si la transacion es inferior a 1000 leuros.



996€=DNI fotocopiado


----------



## Ahorroman (23 Nov 2010)

Hola a todos,

hoy he hecho una ronda por los bancos y cajas de mi municipio (15k habitantes), y sólo he podido encontrar 12 monedas (1+1+1+9), curioso era, que los que me decian que ya no les quedaban, era porque "justamente" esta semana les han pasado una circular de que las remitisien todas a la central...

Seguiré a la caza...


----------



## foreskin (23 Nov 2010)

Por abundar en la información: Banco de España de Bilbao, he pedido cambiar 996€ y he tenido que rellenar un formulario sobre el cual -directamente, no grapado, sino en un espacio destinado a ese uso- han fotocopiado ambas caras de mi DNI. No obstante el jueves vuelvo a por otra tanda.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Nov 2010)

Platón dijo:


> Almirante, recuerdo que solo puedes pagar (es decir, solo tienen la obligación de cogerte las monedas de 2002 y 2003, ya no quedan en la mayoría de sitios, no nos volvamos locos a estas alturas). A partir de las letizias y no se si la isabel, creo que no tienen obligación de cogertelas (y con las mencionadas hasta 120 euros). De esto hay mucho debate (legal-conmemorativa-destinadas a la circulación, etc, etc), pero nadie es capaz de dar una respuesta segura de si las tienen o no que aceptar. Si alguien va al banco hoy que pregunte, aunque cualquiera se fía de la palabra del cajero...
> 
> Son conmemorativas...y no como las de 2 euros que las enchufas sin problemas, una moneda de 12 canta la traviata excepto para los 10 locos que las conocemos...
> 
> ...





Monsterspeculator dijo:


> No desinformes. Lo que se ha dicho en el foro es precisamente lo contrario. Ya salió un fantasmón desinformando sobre el tema, y toda la información recopilada en los BOEs y la experiencia de los foreros indica que son monedas de curso legal, como en todos los demás países europeos. Eso sí, no tienen porque aceptar un pago superior a cierta cantidad.





BoMaster dijo:


> Hola, buenos días a todos:
> 
> Aunque es el primer post que escribo, os llevo leyendo desde hace bastante tiempo.
> Me he leído el hilo de cabo a rabo y lo sigo con mucha atención y curiosidad. Siempre se aprende algo nuevo.
> ...




Divertidos estos "pomperos". 

Parece que a alguno las monedas de 12 euros le están jodiendo la venta de bullion!!! No se esperaban la competencia del BdE.

Primero nos sale "Platón" intentando hacer creer que las monedas de 12 euros no son de curso legal afirmando que es lo que se había dicho en el foro, lo cual sabemos que es falso. Sólo fantasmón intentó infructuosamente demostrar lo contrario, recibiendo owneds a pares con links al BOE y relatos de primera mano de foreros. Le corrijo y a los 20 minutos, un lector asiduo (ver la referencia a Mercadona que alude a los posts de Merche400 de hace meses o años), decide registrarse y postear por primera vez. La historia que nos cuenta es difícilmente creíble. No me creo que tengan en el banco o caja (a propósito...no nos ha dicho cual es...) un documento afirmando que las monedas de 12 euros no son de curso legal, lo cual es simplemente falso.

Vuelven los viejos tiempos. ¡Tenemos ataques de multinicks!

Curiosamente siempre aparecen cuando se presentan posibilidades interesantes.

Propongo que algunos voluntarios intenten hacer lo propio. Si llegas con monedas de 12 euros a tu banco y dices que las quieres ingresar en tu cuenta...ya veremos si no las cogen...

Por cierto, nuestro conforero Vedast tiene una entrada de su blog donde relata su propia experiencia:

http://vedast.es/2010/07/aceptan-las-monedas-de-12-euros.html

Aquí un post viejo de Merche400:




merche400 dijo:


> Esta mañana he hecho un ingreso de 4800 euros en monedas de 12 euros del BDE.
> 
> No es para comprar nada en concreto; sino... debido a que estas monedas las almacenaba en casa (en casa de mi mujer...claro  ), a mi mujer no le parecía bien y me ha presionado para que las vendiera.
> 
> ...



Más posts antiguos:



jorgitonew dijo:


> hace unos 5 años pedi cambio en un bar de una moneda de 12 euros de plata para comprar tabaco...el dueño del bar la cogio sin problemas...tal vez conocia dichas monedas...pero vamos..no puso ni buena ni mala cara, solo me dio el cambio...




Con poco que googlees te salen mil cosas:

http://www.andaluciainformacion.es/portada/?i=100&a=119421&f=0



> Los gaditanos no saben que hay monedas de 12 euros
> 20/04 · 20:22 · Gema Freire
> 
> Las personas que tienen ejemplares en su poder tienen problemas para comprar con ellas
> ...




Por cierto, que los hilos de forocohes sobre las monedas de 12 euros abiertos por Merche400 son antológicos...Parece que allí entre todos no juntan una neurona:

http://www.forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=1157000


Otra entrada de blog:

http://www.joseramonmartinez.com/2007/03/03/usando-las-monedas-de-12-euros/



> El otro día fui a una tienda a comprar una cosa, y se me ocurrió pagar con una moneda de 12 Euros que llevaba encima, y más o menos el diálogo fue este:
> “- Hola, ¿aceptan monedas de 12 Euros?
> - No
> - Vale, ¿tiene por ahí el libro de quejas reclamaciones?
> ...


----------



## Violator (23 Nov 2010)

Fofernico dijo:


> ¿Qué dices? ¿Estás de coña? Pero si me he pasado esta mañana a las 09:30, me he llevado 4 ristras y me han dicho que dijera que quedaban un porrón... Ni siquiera tuvo que ir a ningún lado, tenía ristras y ristras encima de un mostrador a su izquierda...
> 
> ¿Qué está pasando? ¿What the fuck?



No, no estoy de coña, textualmente me ha dicho: "nada, no queda nada, agotadas, mañana se ponen a la venta las de 20 euros"

Era la ventanilla 31 y el caballero tenía bastante pelo y gafas.

No se si será porque era muy tarde y el tipo no quería ir a buscar pero me da mi que no. Además, justo al lado de la ventanilla tenían un papel con la disponibilidad de diversas monedas y las de 12 € ponía agotadas (aunque el papel parecía que llevaba bastante tiempo puesto allí por tachones y demás).

Si alguien se pasa mañana temprano, se agradecería que posteara si ha conseguido alguna moneda.


----------



## Ulisses (23 Nov 2010)

BoMaster dijo:


> Gracias por vuestras respuestas. Sé que hay foreros que han pagado con dichas monedas.
> 
> Entiendo que el cajero de la caja no se ha querido "desentender" de mí, porque ha realizado las oportunas consultas y llamadas de teléfono pertinentes.
> 
> ...



¿Por qué será que no me lo creo? 

Tampoco me hubiese creido que alguien se disfrazase de pompero para venir a contarnos que, en una agencia espacial (de gran tamaño) le han cofirmado en un "*papel oficial"* que la tierra *NO* gira alrededor del sol.

Hasta un adolescente afectado por la logse descubriría quien es el falso pompero que usa términos como "poder liberatorio" y que trata de cambiar monedas rayadas por otras nuevas.

Luego os quejáis de que venga el monster jugando al call of duty con vosotros y haga una carnicería de multinicks y falsos pomperos.

De momento,mientras el BdE ofrezca mierdabullion a buen precio, no se vende ni una escoba (Ni onzas puras ni pakillos)

Game Over.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Nov 2010)

Violator dijo:


> No, no estoy de coña, textualmente me ha dicho: "nada, no queda nada, agotadas, mañana se ponen a la venta las de 20 euros"
> 
> Era la ventanilla 31 y el caballero tenía bastante pelo y gafas.
> 
> ...



Ese papel lo vimos hace tiempo varios foreros. Es posible que estén hasta los huevos de bajar a la caja a por monedas. Sobre todo si vas a la hora del cafelito...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Nov 2010)

BoMaster dijo:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Soy pompero, sí. Pero no soy un multinick. Os cuento lo que me ha ocurrido. No pasa a mayores porque me quedo con mis monedas. Las prefiero, aunque sean usadas.
> 
> ...



Dinos en que banco y sucursal. Con un poco de suerte hasta tenemos algún forero cerca que se puede acercar.

Lo del "poder liberatorio" te ha dejado con el culo al aire, fantasmón. Que bajo has caido.


----------



## Violator (23 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Ese papel lo vimos hace tiempo varios foreros. Es posible que estén hasta los huevos de bajar a la caja a por monedas. Sobre todo si vas a la hora del cafelito...



Si es así, son unos malnacidos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Nov 2010)

Violator dijo:


> Si es así, son unos malnacidos.



Es posible que se pueda arreglar hablando con el jefe de servicio. Si me pesca de mala leche un día me paso por allí... Los tocamientos de cojones habitualmente paran cuando empiezan a ser bidireccionales. Lo más simple es que cada vez que toquen los huevos se pida hablar con el jefe de servicio y eventualmente pedir el libro de reclamaciones. Verás como al cabo de tres o cuatro reclamaciones funcionan como la seda.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Nov 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> ¿Por qué será que no me lo creo?
> 
> Tampoco me hubiese creido que alguien se disfrazase de pompero para venir a contarnos que, en una agencia espacial (de gran tamaño) le han cofirmado en un "*papel oficial"* que la tierra *NO* gira alrededor del sol.
> 
> ...



:XX:

En efecto, Game Over. Mientra puedas ir cada día a buscar tu kilito y casi 400 gramos de plata fina amonedada a mejor precio que el bullion internacional, unos cuantos pasaplateros se van a comer los mocos.


----------



## Garrapatez (23 Nov 2010)

BoMaster dijo:


> ...
> Lo que me mosquea es que en un "papel oficial" de una caja de ahorros ponga que dichas monedas "NO son de curso legal" y que "NO son liberatorias de pagos para bienes y servicios". *La negación "NO", iba escrita en mayúsculas *en dicho documento (supongo, para que el cajero lo tuviera más claro y lo viese a primera vista).
> 
> *Un saludo*.



Antes de nada decirte que tu forma de despedirte me resulta bastante familiar. :rolleye:

Tras asistir a este nuevo ataque multinick las bajas son las siguientes:

-Ya no quedan monedas en ningún sitio de España
-Todos los bancos tienen papeles oficiales con un NO a las monedas de 12€ gigante
-Los desafortunados conforeros que hayan pillado tendrán que llevarlas a la fundición para minimizar las pérdidas.

:XX: :XX: :XX:

Joder, si queréis hacer un ataque multinick para engañar a la gente que no tiene las ideas claras tenéis que ser más pacientes y currar durante varios días pero no llegar y vomitar todo en una mañana o se os verá el plumero.


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (23 Nov 2010)

Platón dijo:


> Almirante, recuerdo que solo puedes pagar (es decir, solo tienen la obligación de cogerte las monedas de 2002 y 2003, ya no quedan en la mayoría de sitios, no nos volvamos locos a estas alturas). A partir de las letizias y no se si la isabel, creo que no tienen obligación de cogertelas (y con las mencionadas hasta 120 euros). De esto hay mucho debate (legal-conmemorativa-destinadas a la circulación, etc, etc), pero nadie es capaz de dar una respuesta segura de si las tienen o no que aceptar. Si alguien va al banco hoy que pregunte, aunque cualquiera se fía de la palabra del cajero...
> 
> Son conmemorativas...y no como las de 2 euros que las enchufas sin problemas, una moneda de 12 canta la traviata excepto para los 10 locos que las conocemos...
> 
> ...



Si nadie ha dado con la respuesta, ACEPTO EL RETO! Aunque no prometo nada.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Joder, si queréis hacer un ataque multinick para engañar a la gente que no tiene las ideas claras tenéis que ser más pacientes y currar durante varios días pero no llegar y vomitar todo en una mañana o se os verá el plumero.



Desgraciadamente no es cierto. Hay mucha, muchísima gente que nos lee esporádicamente. Con lo que se quedan es que "no todo está tan claro con las monedas de 12 euros". Este tipo de hijos de puta expertos desinformadores restan mucho valor al foro.

Evidentemente estos mismos hijos de puta andan acumulando monedas de 12 euros e intentando vender el bullion.


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (23 Nov 2010)

Hijo de Satanás dijo:


> Joder me los estáis poniendo de corbata leyendo entre líneas de vuestros comentarios, ya no siento las piernas, necesito una pata de palo como la del genuino Blas de Lezo.
> 
> ¿Estáis diciendo que alguna movida fuerte se prepara para la primavera del año que viene?
> 
> ...



Ya poco tiempo te queda para prepararte, yo he hecho todo lo que he podido, pero creo que no va a ser suficiente, pensaba que Hispanista aguantaría como mínimo hasta 2013, puesto que Axel Webos, será de facto en esas fechas el nuevo Pte del BCE, pero creo que la cosa está tan mal que ni aguantamos a esa fecha. Una pena hoygan!:´(


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Nov 2010)

BoMaster nos envía a algunos foreros la oficina donde supuestamente le ha ocurrido lo que relata. Ya dirá él si la quiere postear. Sin embargo ya puedo decir que lo que relata es falso o le han mentido. El banco es La Caixa (no creo que esto sea nada confidencial) y a mi personalmente me han traido monedas de 12 euros de esta año hace menos de 2 semanas. Creo que alguna forera también había trabajado con la Caixa....Y no tengo duda que electric0 habrá saqueado alguna Caixa donde haya conseguido monedas de 12 euros de este año. Luego....esto:



BoMaster dijo:


> Al final, tras unos minutos, me ha dicho que no me las podía cambiar porque la caja no había colaborado con la entidad (BdE) en la “colocación” de las monedas emitidas para este año.



es falso.


----------



## electric0 (23 Nov 2010)

BoMaster dijo:


> ........
> 
> En cuanto a lo de buscar las nuevas monedas antes de cambiar las viejas, ya lo había previsto y tenía localizada una sucursal donde me podían dar las nuevas. Por eso realizaba la operación. El problema es que ahora no puedo ir a por ellas por falta de cash.
> 
> Muchas gracias. Un cordial saludo.



La verdad es que no queria darle la razon a monster (y no porque me lleve mal o bien con el, eso es lo de menos) pero veo que o no sabe ud. mentir o se piensa que los demas somos mas simples que ud....

Si en una sucursal no le cojen a uno las monedas (que pudiera o pudiese darse el caso, dado el poco desparpajo economico-metalero de los bancarios) se va uno a la siguente de la calle, y luego ya se comenta aqui, pero en ningun caso se vuelve uno para casa sin cambiarlas, porque precisamente bancos y sucursales tenemos de sobra, una por calle cuando menos... casi como inmobiliarias habia... y mas que las setas (de hecho le reto a que busquemos sucursales de banco y/o caja y setas en el campo, a ver de cuantas encontramos mas)

Si tiene ud, que vender unas para comprar otras por falta de "liquido" mal vamos, ya que dada la poca cantidad de monedas que suelen tener las sucursales, su cantidad de "liquido" (en papelillos de colores) debe ser mas bien breve, y en esas circustancias deberia ud. de estarse quieto mejor, conservar lo que tiene y no jugar con lo que no puede.

Si su intencion es desprestigiar las monedas de 12€ creo que se ha equivocado de hilo y de momento, quizas hace dos años hubiera sido efectivo, pero ahora a punto de que la plata contenida estabilice sus minimos cuando menos en 11€ y cuando ya sabemos que el Bde tiene frabricadas y en distribucion las de 20€, como que no....

En cualquier caso si todo lo que ha dicho es cierto, y es ud un pompero pienso que deberia de dedicar algun tiempo a releer algun que otro hilo, pero a ser posible entendiendolo.

Sin acritud Mi mas cordial saludo.


----------



## electric0 (23 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> BoMaster nos envía a algunos foreros la oficina donde supuestamente le ha ocurrido lo que relata. Ya dirá él si la quiere postear. Sin embargo ya puedo decir que lo que relata es falso o le han mentido. El banco es La Caixa (no creo que esto sea nada confidencial) y a mi personalmente me han traido monedas de 12 euros de esta año hace menos de 2 semanas. Creo que alguna forera también había trabajado con la Caixa....Y no tengo duda que electric0 habrá saqueado alguna Caixa donde haya conseguido monedas de 12 euros de este año. Luego....esto:
> 
> 
> 
> es falso.



Bueno, precisamente la caixa no es de las mas "metaliferas" ni de las mas comunes en cordoba (hay pocas) pero si, en alguna caixa he pillado alguna....

Curiosamente las mas "antiguas" las he pillado en CCM y Cajasur (hablamos del 2002/2003/2004) precisamente en las "quebradas" pero tampoco eso quiere decir nada, puede ser fruto de la suerte...

Saludos


----------



## Optimista bien informado (23 Nov 2010)

Hola plateforeros

No soy muy habitual de este subforo, pero tenía por casa algunas monedillas de 12€ (bueno, sólo 3  ) y no sé como, ayer, de rebote llegué a este hilo, me lo lei entero, decidí dar el paso y basándome en la experiencia del cordobés eléctrico, me he echado una mochila y esta mañana me he pateado unas cuantas sucursales de mi ciudad-dormitorio (200k hab.) del sur de Madrid.

La pregunta la misma en todas "¿Tienen monedas coleccionables?" las respuestas de lo más variadas.
- Primera sucursal: Una Caixa: "No, salen mañana". No gracias, de esas no, yo digo de las anteriores. "Ah, pues no, sólo las pedimos por encargo a clientes porque no hay casi demanda." (No pasa nada, no esperaba que fuera tan fácil)
- Segunda sucursal: CajaMadrid: "Ah, no está el compañero que las lleva, pero tengo aqui su hoja con el pedido para mañana". No, de esas no de los fumbolistas no, digo de las anteriores. "Espera que miro... Mira, 36 monedas (4 ristras de 9 de diferentes años) ¿Cuantas quieres? ¿Todas? :: Joer, pues le haces un favor a mi compañero"
(Subidón que me ha motivado a hacer una buena ruta a continuación)

Y luego 3 cajamadrid, 3 caixas, 1 santander, 1 cajalaboral, 1 bbk, 1 cajavital, 1 caja avila, 1 bancaja, 1 barclays, 1 ibercaja, 1 popular, 1 banesto y 1 bbva con el triste resultado de 8 monedas en santander, 2 en bbk, 4 en cajamadrid y 2 en banesto. (Aunque en ibercaja han llamado a la tesorería central para pedirlas (sin ser cliente ni nada) y me ha respondido que ya las habían devuelto y no tenían stock; y en bancaja, bbk y barclays se han ofrecido a traerme las que quisiera si abría una cuenta y domiciliaba la nom... sí, vale, gracias, hasta luego  )

Tiempo total, 2 horas. Cosecha 52 juanillos. Coste de oportunidad: 0€ porque normalmente en mi día libre suelo levantarme más tarde por pura pereza 

Así que me he pirado al BdE en Madrid y:


Violator dijo:


> No, no estoy de coña, textualmente me ha dicho: "nada, no queda nada, agotadas, mañana se ponen a la venta las de 20 euros"
> 
> *Era la ventanilla 31 y el caballero tenía bastante pelo y gafas.*
> 
> ...





Violator dijo:


> Si es así, son unos malnacidos.



Así que me he dado una vuelta por la zona y he rascado 6 más en un Caja Madrid de la calle Alcalá, antes de volverme y pasar por un último CajaMadrid antes de llegar a casa, donde el cajero, tan ancho, me ha dicho que de colecciones anteriores no tenían porque se agotan según salen ya que los coleccionistas las acaparan. En serio, ni una sonrisa irónica al decirlo ni nada. ienso:

En fin, pensaba cambiar papelillos por entre 100 y 200 monedas y no he llegado ni a 60 pero bueno... ¿hay posibilidades de que yendo temprano al BdE las tengan a mano y las suelten, o mejor me ahorro el paseo y me dedico a rastrear otra zona de mi pueblo?


Un saludo a todos y gracias por vuestros aportes al hilo, he aprendido bastantes cosillas, aunque lo de pillar un horno de fundición casero no lo termino de ver claro :XX: (Por cierto, al hilo de esto, si alguien de los que habla del delito de destruir moneda pudiera aportar un enlace que lo corrobore estaría muy bien, porque en el Código Penal no se menciona, sólo la falsificación)


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (23 Nov 2010)

Bueno os relato mi experiencia en el BdE:
Como sabeis he ido a visitar su asociación donde nadie me ha recibido (¿Será porque ellos ya tienen su dinerito a salvo en Suiza?). Asique ni corto ni perezoso me he bajado a la ventanilla 31... Lo primero os diré que no había nadie apenas, y serían las 12:20 como muy tarde. Como buen bancario me he fijado en todos los papelitos que había pegados en todos los sitios, y oh! sorpresa! resulta que en un papelito en word tenían tachadas las monedas de 12 Euros en una lista de cambios en monedas disponibles, al lado ponía escrito en Edding y muy mala caligrafía: AGOTADAS. Putadón! 
Cuando me ha atendido el cajero (que no era calvo, lucía una inmejorable cabellera oscura como el betún) me ha dicho de malos modos que no habían, que me pasara mañana por las de 20€. Yo le he dicho que no que quería de 12€ y lógicamente me ha dicho TEXTUALMENTE "han sido retiradas todas las existencias". Que quiere decir exactamente esto, pues que ni tienen ni van ha recibir, así de simple.
Jodido y mancillado, porque yo pensaba que nos iban a informar más sobre este tema (por lo menos a las entidades), me he pillado tal rebote que HE DECIDIDO UTILIZAR EL MAYOR ARMA QUE TIENE EL SISTEMA CONTRA MI, LA DESINFORMACIÓN. Así me he puesto a llamar a oficinas de mi entidad como loco para quedarme con todos los karlillos que pudiera (así solo he conseguido 10 monedas). Acto seguido he llamado a mi Central de Efectivo (Xarxa creo que se escribe en catalán), y me han dicho que no están retiradas que cuantas queria (pardillos), así que tengo un pedido de 1200 € en camino (que ya os digo que no me van a llegar, puesto que las entrañas de nuestra entidad como mucho tienen unos pocos cientos de miles de dolares y francos suizos que triste!).
Como son una mierda las pocas monedas las que había conseguido en mi entidad (hasta para eso somos una entidad de segunda... EJJJJJQUEEEE!!!!) He decidido implicar a mi novia que trabaja en el holding botinero y ella me ha gestionado la adquisicion de 57 monedas más (saqueando todas las entidades de un hermoso pueblo castellano). En fin, que me he quedado con cara tonto y me he dado cuenta de lo poco que le importa a esta gentuza la transparencia, pasan de todo, las eliminan y punto.
Por cierto Monster gracias por aclararme que el tema de la validez de los karlillos está fuera de toda duda, porque ya me estaba poniendo a abrir el portatil del trabajo para buscar la normativa a este respecto, pero vamos, yo no he dudado en ningún momento que esa información era falsa (lo que no sabía es que también era interesada). Ya ves como soy licenciado en derecho (y durante un tiempo ejerciente en materias laborales) me tira lo de resolver problemas legales con articulitos y jurisprudencia y esas cosas tan fácilmente moldeables al antojo de unos pocos...
Por cierto, si por el caso consigo seguir pidiendo monedas, y realmente me llegan, si alguien quisiera adquirir ya sabeis a quien podeis acudir: POR DESCONTADO YO NO ME VOY A BENEFICIAR EN NINGÚN ASPECTO Y MUCHO MENOS OS VOY A PEDIR LA VOLUNTAD JAJAJAJAJA!! Aunque ya sabeis que lo que creo es que realmente estos 1200 lereles no me van ha llegar, me van a anular la petición o me la transformaran por karlillos de a 20.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Nov 2010)

BoMaster dijo:


> No, no es falso. Es cierto. Tal vez el cajero quisiera "deshacerse" de mí y me ha contado la primera milonga que se le ha venido a la cabeza. Y yo he pasado de hacer nada. Tambien es cierto que en otra oficina de dicha entidad, me ofrecieron traerme las monedas. Por lo que hay algo que no me cuadra. Y, es por ello, por lo que he decidido postearlo, para conocimiento vuestro.



Pues entonces no sé porque no indicas tú mismo que es falso lo que te dice el cajero que no colaboran este año. ¿Por qué?




BoMaster dijo:


> ¿Qué hago?. ¿Mañana me voy otra vez allí y les monto el pollo?.
> 
> Monsterpeculator, había dicho, en un mensaje anterior, que enviaba el nombre de la entidad por Mensaje Privado. No era mi intención decirlo en público.
> 
> Un saludo.



Me he imaginado que no querías decir en público la localidad y la agencia. No hay razón para no decir en público la caja. No desvela ninguna información personal tuya, y de hecho me sorprende que no lo hayas posteado tú mismo. Yo lo he posteado para que otros corroboren o desmientan. 

Además, no sé que te importa. Llevas cuatro posts en el foro. Te creas otro multinick y santas pascuas. Ya sabes que se hace en menos de 10 minutos.

Edito: Para añadir que cuando he posteado mi post diciendo que era La Caixa no había visto el post casi simultáneo de BoMaster y sólo había recibido su privado.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Nov 2010)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Por cierto Monster gracias por aclararme que el tema de la validez de los karlillos está fuera de toda duda, porque ya me estaba poniendo a abrir el portatil del trabajo para buscar la normativa a este respecto, pero vamos, yo no he dudado en ningún momento que esa información era falsa (lo que no sabía es que también era interesada). Ya ves como soy licenciado en derecho (y durante un tiempo ejerciente en materias laborales) me tira lo de resolver problemas legales con articulitos y jurisprudencia y esas cosas tan fácilmente moldeables al antojo de unos pocos...



Me parece recordar que interviniste en la discusión que hubo con el forero "fantasmon" (alias TioGilito888), donde también aportó material y referencias Ulisses. Si hay que añadir más cosas se añaden. 

Resumiendo la situación según la entiendo: Tienen curso legal para pagos pequeños, y se pueden cambiar sin límite en los BdE y en oficinas bancarias. El desconocimiento y el no querer molestarse pueden hacer que no las quieran aceptar. Pero poniéndote firme, se suele conseguir. 

Todo relato de foreros veteranos en estos menesteres son bienvenidos.



ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Por cierto, si por el caso consigo seguir pidiendo monedas, y realmente me llegan, si alguien quisiera adquirir ya sabeis a quien podeis acudir: POR DESCONTADO YO NO ME VOY A BENEFICIAR EN NINGÚN ASPECTO Y MUCHO MENOS OS VOY A PEDIR LA VOLUNTAD JAJAJAJAJA!! Aunque ya sabeis que lo que creo es que realmente estos 1200 lereles no me van ha llegar, me van a anular la petición o me la transformaran por karlillos de a 20.



Si puedes conseguir cantidad sería fantástico. Doy fe que Almirante es un tío de fiar.


----------



## agl_2002 (23 Nov 2010)

mañana me planto a las 8,30h en el bde de barcelona. se aceptan apuestas sobre si haré el viaje para nada


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Nov 2010)

BoMaster dijo:


> Sin embargo, voy un poco más allá de lo que mi intuición me indica. Poner excusas para no aceptar la moneda... ¿Falta de cash en la oficina bancaria?... ¿Los problemas están más cerca de lo que imaginamos?... Por ahí es por donde van los tiros hacia los que se dirige mi interrogante.
> 
> Un saludo



Es vaguería pura y dura. Primero, para pedirlas tienen que molestarse. Segundo si se las entregas tienen que enviarlas a la central con la molestia que ello conlleva (procuran no tener cash en las oficinas más del operativo).

Ahora, amigo,...intenta pagar un Eagle...incluso por su valor facial ($1)...Verás que pocos te lo aceptan a pesar de que valga más de 20 euros...

Habría que mirar en foros usanos si alguno ha intentado pagar con eagles de plata por su valor facial...En teoría los deben de aceptar...


----------



## Garrapatez (23 Nov 2010)

BoMaster dijo:


> No, no es falso. Es cierto. Tal vez el cajero quisiera "deshacerse" de mí y me ha contado la primera milonga que se le ha venido a la cabeza. Y yo he pasado de hacer nada. Tambien es cierto que en otra oficina de dicha entidad, me ofrecieron traerme las monedas. Por lo que hay algo que no me cuadra. Y, es por ello, por lo que he decidido postearlo, para conocimiento vuestro.
> 
> ¿Qué hago?. ¿Mañana me voy otra vez allí y les monto el pollo?.
> 
> ...



Parece que empieza a salir la vena...

Joder como canta.


----------



## Garrapatez (23 Nov 2010)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Bueno os relato mi experiencia en el BdE:
> Como sabeis he ido a visitar su asociación donde nadie me ha recibido (¿Será porque ellos ya tienen su dinerito a salvo en Suiza?). Asique ni corto ni perezoso me he bajado a la ventanilla 31... Lo primero os diré que no había nadie apenas, y serían las 12:20 como muy tarde. Como buen bancario me he fijado en todos los papelitos que había pegados en todos los sitios, y oh! sorpresa! resulta que en un papelito en word tenían tachadas las monedas de 12 Euros en una lista de cambios en monedas disponibles, al lado ponía escrito en Edding y muy mala caligrafía: AGOTADAS. Putadón!
> Cuando me ha atendido el cajero (que no era calvo, lucía una inmejorable cabellera oscura como el betún) me ha dicho de malos modos que no habían, que me pasara mañana por las de 20€.* Yo le he dicho que no que quería de 12€ y lógicamente me ha dicho TEXTUALMENTE "han sido retiradas todas las existencias*". Que quiere decir exactamente esto, pues que ni tienen ni van ha recibir, así de simple.
> Jodido y mancillado, porque yo pensaba que nos iban a informar más sobre este tema (por lo menos a las entidades), me he pillado tal rebote que HE DECIDIDO UTILIZAR EL MAYOR ARMA QUE TIENE EL SISTEMA CONTRA MI, LA DESINFORMACIÓN. Así me he puesto a llamar a oficinas de mi entidad como loco para quedarme con todos los karlillos que pudiera (así solo he conseguido 10 monedas). Acto seguido he llamado a mi Central de Efectivo (Xarxa creo que se escribe en catalán), y me han dicho que no están retiradas que cuantas queria (pardillos), así que tengo un pedido de 1200 € en camino (que ya os digo que no me van a llegar, puesto que las entrañas de nuestra entidad como mucho tienen unos pocos cientos de miles de dolares y francos suizos que triste!).
> ...



La verdad es que no esperaba a que las retirasen tan pronto, habrá que esperar en los proximos días a ver si se concreta y confirma. En tal caso la gente que ha andado espabilada ha tenido tiempo de hacer los deberes.

Si en el BDE no las tienen aún hay maneras de conseguirlas y luego quedará el hilo BID/ASK para hacerse con ellas a buen precio.

Por cierto a estas horas verbigracia chupinazo metalero las monedas vuelven a "valer" en plata 11€ sin iva y 13€ con iva


----------



## Fofernico (23 Nov 2010)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Bueno os relato mi experiencia en el BdE:
> Como sabeis he ido a visitar su asociación donde nadie me ha recibido (¿Será porque ellos ya tienen su dinerito a salvo en Suiza?). Asique ni corto ni perezoso me he bajado a la ventanilla 31... Lo primero os diré que no había nadie apenas, y serían las 12:20 como muy tarde. Como buen bancario me he fijado en todos los papelitos que había pegados en todos los sitios, y oh! sorpresa! resulta que en un papelito en word tenían tachadas las monedas de 12 Euros en una lista de cambios en monedas disponibles, al lado ponía escrito en Edding y muy mala caligrafía: AGOTADAS. Putadón!
> Cuando me ha atendido el cajero (que no era calvo, lucía una inmejorable cabellera oscura como el betún) me ha dicho de malos modos que no habían, que me pasara mañana por las de 20€. Yo le he dicho que no que quería de 12€ y lógicamente me ha dicho TEXTUALMENTE "han sido retiradas todas las existencias". Que quiere decir exactamente esto, pues que ni tienen ni van ha recibir, así de simple.
> Jodido y mancillado, porque yo pensaba que nos iban a informar más sobre este tema (por lo menos a las entidades), me he pillado tal rebote que HE DECIDIDO UTILIZAR EL MAYOR ARMA QUE TIENE EL SISTEMA CONTRA MI, LA DESINFORMACIÓN. Así me he puesto a llamar a oficinas de mi entidad como loco para quedarme con todos los karlillos que pudiera (así solo he conseguido 10 monedas). Acto seguido he llamado a mi Central de Efectivo (Xarxa creo que se escribe en catalán), y me han dicho que no están retiradas que cuantas queria (pardillos), así que tengo un pedido de 1200 € en camino (que ya os digo que no me van a llegar, puesto que las entrañas de nuestra entidad como mucho tienen unos pocos cientos de miles de dolares y francos suizos que triste!).
> ...



Joder. Va a ser que me he llevado las últimas 40 monedas del BdE y que el tipo aún no sabía que las iban a retirar.

Qué dramón. Aún quería acumular al menos unas 400 más.


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (23 Nov 2010)

BoMaster dijo:


> No, no es falso. Es cierto. Tal vez el cajero quisiera "deshacerse" de mí y me ha contado la primera milonga que se le ha venido a la cabeza. Y yo he pasado de hacer nada. Tambien es cierto que en otra oficina de dicha entidad, me ofrecieron traerme las monedas. Por lo que hay algo que no me cuadra. Y, es por ello, por lo que he decidido postearlo, para conocimiento vuestro.
> 
> ¿Qué hago?. ¿Mañana me voy otra vez allí y les monto el pollo?.
> 
> ...



No quiero dudar de ti BoMaster, pero es que trabajando como he trabajado en una entidad me cuesta mucho pensar que alguien te diga eso (y mira que yo soy el primero que piensa que en mi gremio falta seriedad, formación y profesionalidad). El simple caso de que no te la cojan puede darle muchos problemas a la entidad y todo el mundo sabe en los bancos que existen emisiones de 12 €, coño que algunas nos llegan joder! Y si no se las vemos a nuestros sobrinos en la comunión... 
Sin venir mucho a cuento os voy a contar una experiencia personal (en plan abuelo pandereta):

Corría el año 2005 y yo desempeñaba mi labor de Comercial de Caja (así se llama) en un pequeño pueblo de Madrid (no todo van a ser Móstoles en esta vida). Cierto día muy temprano se acercó a la sucursal una joven madre de familia (creo que tenía 4 churumbeles y no llegaba a los 40 tacos). Esta joven madre, no quería sacar o meter dinero ni charlar un ratejo conmigo como de costumbre (he de decir que me caía muy bien era buena persona y tenía a sus hijos educados como angelitos, cosa que a mi me gusta). La señora en concreto quería otro tipo de operativa: Me dió una cajita de plastico cutre negro y me dijo "me lo puedes cambiar", yo intrigado abrí la caja y me encontré con una moneda perfectamente incrustada y pulida, nuevecita. Acto seguido la miré y le dije "pero mujer como vas a cambiar esto si se lo habrán regalado a tus chicos por la comunión, no lo cambies que seguro que a quien se lo regaló le costó por lo menos 18 Y YO SOLO TE PUEDO DAR 12 QUE ES LO QUE VALE". La mujer más triste y muda de lo habitual me contestó, "xxxxxx por favor dame los doce euros y ya está". Yo como me tenía muy buena relación con ella aunque no fuera una de mis mejores clientes ni mucho menos le espeté "que no hombre que no! que no te lo cambio que es una pena joder! que a lo mejor a tus chicos el día de mañana les hace ilusión ver una moneda tan chula y antigua". Acto seguido la mujer visiblemente humillada y con lágrimas en los ojos me dijo con una voz suave y dulce "xxxxx no tengo dinero ni para comprarle leche ni pan a mis hijos, por favor dame los doce euros". No os puedo decir con palabras como me sentí... una electricidad fortísima pasó a lo largo de mi espalda... notaba como se me estaba poniendo la cara y hasta las orejas rojos como un tomate por la vergüenza... Sin rechistar y totalmente desquiciado por los nervios le dí sus doce euros con la mano temblorosa... 
Se que no viene al caso pero esto se lo dedico a todos aquellos que piensan que va a venir el madmax. Bajo mi humilde opinión el MADMAX PARA MUCHA GENTE YA LLEGÓ, Y DESDE LUEGO ES PARA QUEDARSE.


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (23 Nov 2010)

Fofernico dijo:


> Joder. Va a ser que me he llevado las últimas 40 monedas del BdE y que el tipo aún no sabía que las iban a retirar.
> 
> Qué dramón. Aún quería acumular al menos unas 400 más.



Si veo que me llegan el jueves las monedas si quieres podemos pensar pedir mas a mi central, aunque ya te digo que tengo poca fé :


----------



## Fofernico (23 Nov 2010)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> No quiero dudar de ti BoMaster, pero es que trabajando como he trabajado en una entidad me cuesta mucho pensar que alguien te diga eso (y mira que yo soy el primero que piensa que en mi gremio falta seriedad, formación y profesionalidad). El simple caso de que no te la cojan puede darle muchos problemas a la entidad y todo el mundo sabe en los bancos que existen emisiones de 12 €, coño que algunas nos llegan joder! Y si no se las vemos a nuestros sobrinos en la comunión...
> Sin venir mucho a cuento os voy a contar una experiencia personal (en plan abuelo pandereta):
> 
> Corría el año 2005 y yo desempeñaba mi labor de Comercial de Caja (así se llama) en un pequeño pueblo de Madrid (no todo van a ser Móstoles en esta vida). Cierto día muy temprano se acercó a la sucursal una joven madre de familia (creo que tenía 4 churumbeles y no llegaba a los 40 tacos). Esta joven madre, no quería sacar o meter dinero ni charlar un ratejo conmigo como de costumbre (he de decir que me caía muy bien era buena persona y tenía a sus hijos educados como angelitos, cosa que a mi me gusta). La señora en concreto quería otro tipo de operativa: Me dió una cajita de plastico cutre negro y me dijo "me lo puedes cambiar", yo intrigado abrí la caja y me encontré con una moneda perfectamente incrustada y pulida, nuevecita. Acto seguido la miré y le dije "pero mujer como vas a cambiar esto si se lo habrán regalado a tus chicos por la comunión, no lo cambies que seguro que a quien se lo regaló le costó por lo menos 18 Y YO SOLO TE PUEDO DAR 12 QUE ES LO QUE VALE". La mujer más triste y muda de lo habitual me contestó, "xxxxxx por favor dame los doce euros y ya está". Yo como me tenía muy buena relación con ella aunque no fuera una de mis mejores clientes ni mucho menos le espeté "que no hombre que no! que no te lo cambio que es una pena joder! que a lo mejor a tus chicos el día de mañana les hace ilusión ver una moneda tan chula y antigua". Acto seguido la mujer visiblemente humillada y con lágrimas en los ojos me dijo con una voz suave y dulce "xxxxx no tengo dinero ni para comprarle leche ni pan a mis hijos, por favor dame los doce euros". No os puedo decir con palabras como me sentí... una electricidad fortísima pasó a lo largo de mi espalda... notaba como se me estaba poniendo la cara y hasta las orejas rojos como un tomate por la vergüenza... Sin rechistar y totalmente desquiciado por los nervios le dí sus doce euros con la mano temblorosa...
> Se que no viene al caso pero esto se lo dedico a todos aquellos que piensan que va a venir el madmax. Bajo mi humilde opinión el MADMAX PARA MUCHA GENTE YA LLEGÓ, Y DESDE LUEGO ES PARA QUEDARSE.



Grande Almirante, gracias por el aporte. Eres un tío grande.


----------



## Ulisses (23 Nov 2010)

Creo que conviene dejar claros algunos aspectos:

*1º Las monedas de 12 euros son de curso legal
2º NO han sido desmonetizadas en virtud de disposición legal alguna, ni de forma expresa ni tácita.
3º Todo lo anterior se puede verificar en la página del Banco de España.*


La Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre desmonetiza "destruyendo" esas monedas. Todo el proceso detallado, en el caso de las monedas de peseta, está en este link:

http://www.fnmt.es/content/files/DesmonetizacionPeseta.pdf

Y ahi, además de observar el proceso de una forma detallada, se nos dice, para alegre regocijo y solaz de los foreros, que la cantidad de plata de 925 milésimas en forma de monedas de peseta que se ha vendido para "cuberterías y medallas" asciende a.....

*¡¡¡¡150 toneladas¡¡¡¡*  (ver pag. 11 del pdf)

Eso son más de 8.000.000 de monedas. 

No teman los pasadores de monedas por nuestras pesquisas. Conociendo la cantidad de plata que ha estado vendiendo el "jobierno" acabaremos otorgándole cierto interés numismático a las monedas de 2000pts/12 euros.  puesto que, aparentemente, no son tan abundantes como pudiera parecer.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (23 Nov 2010)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Si veo que me llegan el jueves las monedas si quieres podemos pensar pedir mas a mi central, aunque ya te digo que tengo poca fé :



Me apunto e invito a cañas ya que renunció a obtener beneficios más mundanos por la gestión


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (23 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Me parece recordar que interviniste en la discusión que hubo con el forero "fantasmon" (alias TioGilito888), donde también aportó material y referencias Ulisses. Si hay que añadir más cosas se añaden.
> 
> Resumiendo la situación según la entiendo: Tienen curso legal para pagos pequeños, y se pueden cambiar sin límite en los BdE y en oficinas bancarias. El desconocimiento y el no querer molestarse pueden hacer que no las quieran aceptar. Pero poniéndote firme, se suele conseguir.
> 
> ...



Si puedo conseguirlas en teoría me deben de llegar el jueves a la oficina principal de Madrid de mi entidad, os adelanto que he discutido con el Dto correspondiente PORQUE ME HAN ACUSADO DE QUE LES MENTÍA, QUE AL BANCO DE ESPAÑA NO SE LE HAN AGOTADO LAS MONEDAS DE 12 € Y QUE ADEMÁS NO LAS VAN A RETIRAR, QUE CONVIVIRÁN CON LAS DE 20 € QUE SON CONMEMORATIVAS (que gilipollez), ahí ha sido cuando le he dicho a la señorita responsable de efectivo que me enviara para mí 1200 lereles pero ya, y ella me ha dicho que el jueves los tendría en Madrid. La verdad es que ha sido subrealista un aunténtico dialogo de besugos: YO PIDIÉNDOLE MONEDAS Y A LA VEZ ADVIRTIENDOLA QUE NO ME LAS PODRÍA SURTIR, Y ELLA CABREADA DICIÉNDOME QUE SOY UN MENTIROSO-FANTASIOSO... Ya veremos quien se lleva el gato al agua... Lamentablemente creo que yo... No obstante ya os digo que si durante esta semana puedo seguir pidiendo os lo digo por si a alguien le interesa.
Por cierto Monster gracias por la confianza, viendo de ti es todo un honor.


----------



## Ulisses (23 Nov 2010)

Quisiera añadir que, a la vista de los post de Blas de Lezo, uno ya se puede formar un concepto aproximado de lo que debería ser ese concepeto abstracto y hueco de "banca cívica". Gracias por sus aportes y por el humanismo que de ellos se desprende, tan escaso y necesario en los tiempos que vivimos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Nov 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Creo que conviene dejar claros algunos aspectos:
> 
> *1º Las monedas de 12 euros son de curso legal
> 2º NO han sido desmonetizadas en virtud de disposición legal alguna, ni de forma expresa ni tácita.
> ...



Acojonante descubrimiento de Ulisses!!!

Si es que son unos inútiles. Se les ha escapado el dato. Habría que saber quien coño se ha llevado la plata. 

¿Y esto los "numis profesionales" no lo saben? ¿Y toda esa inquina de TioGilipeto contra las monedas de 12 euros? ¿A lo mejor desde el foro les estamos jodiendo a algunos el monopolio de acaparación de las monedas de 12 euros?...de algún año...¿De qué año?...El año clave de la colección pueda acabar valiendo bastante si se descubre que no hay tantas (los demás no).


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (23 Nov 2010)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Me apunto e invito a cañas ya que renunció a obtener beneficios más mundanos por la gestión



El jueves a las 8 en punto de la mañana os digo si me han llegado. Por cierto quiero agradecer a la persona que se le ha ocurrido lo de que las quería para regalos de boda y tal, porque me ha salvado el culete: Pues no me dice la tía de mi trabajo que para que quería las monedas (es que no tenemos respeto ni entre compañeros, ojo y los dos somos responsables de departamento con amigos muy gordos en la entidad). Creo que los trabajadores de banca más que cotillos somos maleducados... En fin da igual... Tomo nota Optimista.


----------



## Fofernico (23 Nov 2010)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Si veo que me llegan el jueves las monedas si quieres podemos pensar pedir mas a mi central, aunque ya te digo que tengo poca fé :



Hecho! Que no se te pase avisar!

abrazo


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (23 Nov 2010)

Fofernico dijo:


> Hecho! Que no se te pase avisar!
> 
> abrazo



No hombre no, el jueves os digo el resultado de la gestión, pero os digo que nos vamos a quedar con las ganas...:´(


----------



## Optimista bien informado (23 Nov 2010)

Gracias 


ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Por cierto quiero agradecer a la persona que se le ha ocurrido lo de que las quería para regalos de boda y tal, porque me ha salvado el culete



Je, yo también lo he dicho un par de veces (en el primer caja madrid, por la cantidad de monedas que me ofrecían y en el ibercaja por las que estaba dispuestas a pedir a su central) pero en el resto, en general, dado que tenían 4, 2 o ninguna, he respondido a esa pregunta con "pues para coleccionar y eso" (sin mucha convicción, todo hay que decirlo ) )


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (23 Nov 2010)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Gracias
> Je, yo también lo he dicho un par de veces (en el primer caja madrid, por la cantidad de monedas que me ofrecían y en el ibercaja por las que estaba dispuestas a pedir a su central) pero en el resto, en general, dado que tenían 4, 2 o ninguna, he respondido a esa pregunta con "pues para coleccionar y eso" (sin mucha convicción, todo hay que decirlo ) )



Pues gracias a tí Optimista, imagínate yo comentandole a una persona que es jefe (de cataluña además con la mala leche que nos tratan algunas veces a los de Madrit) y que no me conoce de nada que es que no creo en la estafa del dinero fiat, ni en la solvencia del estado apañó ni en los bonos montillescos ni en cualquier otra mierda que vendamos los bancos... Al día siguiente estoy en la empresa más grande de Hispanistán...


----------



## quaver (23 Nov 2010)

Bde Coruña, ayer lunes 22, 12€ de 2002 a 2010, en cantidad.


----------



## Garrapatez (23 Nov 2010)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Pues gracias a tí Optimista, imagínate yo comentandole a una persona que es jefe (de cataluña además con la mala leche que nos tratan algunas veces a los de Madrit) y que no me conoce de nada que es que no creo en la estafa del dinero fiat, ni en la solvencia del estado apañó ni en los bonos montillescos ni en cualquier otra mierda que vendamos los bancos... Al día siguiente estoy en la empresa más grande de Hispanistán...



Almirante, si tienes la posibilidad de batir alguna sucursal no esperes al jueves, me consta que todavía hay moneda de 12€ desperdigada por las oficinas de bancos y cajas.

Lo que no entendería es que se confirmase eso de que las retiran en el BDE porque ahora llegan las chapas de sub-buteo.

Iría frontalmente contra el caracter de colección de las monedas y clarísimamente a favor de los que hacen negocio llenado palets de plata con moneda de 12€ acuñada pero desmonetizada y laminada.


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (23 Nov 2010)

quaver dijo:


> Bde Coruña, ayer lunes 22, 12€ de 2002 a 2010, en cantidad.



Ayer es ayer hoy es diferente... ¿Pasará lo mismo con otras cosas más importantes? La verdad es que acojona sólo pensarlo...


----------



## C.J. (23 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> BoMaster nos envía a algunos foreros la oficina donde supuestamente le ha ocurrido lo que relata. Ya dirá él si la quiere postear. Sin embargo ya puedo decir que lo que relata es falso o le han mentido. El banco es La Caixa (no creo que esto sea nada confidencial) y a mi personalmente me han traido monedas de 12 euros de esta año hace menos de 2 semanas. Creo que alguna forera también había trabajado con la Caixa....Y no tengo duda que electric0 habrá saqueado alguna Caixa donde haya conseguido monedas de 12 euros de este año. Luego....esto:
> 
> 
> 
> es falso.



Yo mismo ayer conseguí 6 monedas de 2004 en una sucursal de La Caixa.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (23 Nov 2010)

¿Entonces qué? ¿Probamos suerte en el BdE mañana temprano o pasamos directamente a la ruta de sucursales (mañana me voy en bici)?


ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> que no creo en la estafa del dinero fiat, ni en la solvencia del estado apañó ni en los bonos montillescos ni en cualquier otra mierda que vendamos los bancos...



:XX: A uno de la calle Alcalá he estado apunto de soltarle el tema ese, pero es que tenía prisa después de pasar por el BdE y salir de vacío  (Pero se lo merecía, ¿eh? Pues no va y me suelta que lo de las monedas para ponerlas en un album es una tontería, que mejor metiera el dinero en alguno de los productos que tienen como fondos, depósitos trío (a 3 años, al 3%... con vinculación, que me he leido la letra pequeña mientras esperaba y era algo leonino), participaciones _preferentes_... :vomito: )

Por cierto, al que le interese el depósito trío...


Spoiler



El Depósito Trío 2038, es un depósito a plazo de 36 meses, con liquidación trimestral de intereses, para clientes que cumplan una serie de condiciones de vinculación. Con él podrá obtener una alta rentabilidad:

* Interés nominal anual 2,97% (T.A.E. 3,00%)
* Sin importe mínimo, importe máximo 300.000 €.

*Previo a cada liquidación trimestral de intereses, se verificará que el titular cumpla los siguientes requisitos:*
1er trimestre: titularidad tarjetas (crédito y débito) + uso.

2º trimestre: titularidad tarjetas (crédito y débito) + domiciliación de ingresos o Seguros Sociales Autónomos.

3er trimestre: titularidad tarjetas (crédito y débito) + domiciliación de ingresos o Seguros Sociales Autónomos *+ recibos domiciliados (9 ó 500€)*.

4º trimestre y sucesivos: titularidad tarjetas (crédito y débito) + domiciliación de ingresos o Seguros Sociales Autónomos + plan de pensiones o PPAS o PIAS en CM con mínimo de 300 € o Seguro de Elección Vida con 6.000 €, o ser tomador de Seguros de riesgo MAPFRE contratados y domiciliados en CM (prima mayor de 124 €).


 ...que se lo haga mirar... :8:


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (23 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Almirante, si tienes la posibilidad de batir alguna sucursal no esperes al jueves, me consta que todavía hay moneda de 12€ desperdigada por las oficinas de bancos y cajas.
> 
> Lo que no entendería es que se confirmase eso de que las retiran en el BDE porque ahora llegan las chapas de sub-buteo.
> 
> Iría frontalmente contra el caracter de colección de las monedas y clarísimamente a favor de los que hacen negocio llenado palets de plata con moneda de 12€ acuñada pero desmonetizada y laminada.



Joder Garrapatez, hoy he liquidado Getafe, medio Madrid y un pueblo de los grandes de ClMancha, pero es que trabajo en una Cajita y no puedo tampoco desaparecer... el lunes me lo cojo de vacaciones y me voy a dar una buena batida a los pueblos del sur de madrid en plan buitre... No obstante si me sale bien lo del jueves y recibo mis 100 monedas impolutas no tengo problema en decirle a la señora de Barcelona que me mande si hace falta 1000 más que se han apuntado a la moda de los regalitos en moneda de plata toda la familia :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (23 Nov 2010)

¿No quedan en Getafe? Joer, pues tendré que tirar de Metrosur )


----------



## C.J. (23 Nov 2010)

Hamijo, hay pueblos del sur de Madrid que ya los he rapiñao yo, jeje.


----------



## quaver (23 Nov 2010)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Ayer es ayer hoy es diferente... ¿Pasará lo mismo con otras cosas más importantes? La verdad es que acojona sólo pensarlo...



Cierto hoy es diferente, por la salida de la moneda de 20€.
Seguiremos informando


----------



## C.J. (23 Nov 2010)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Joder Garrapatez, hoy he liquidado Getafe, medio Madrid y un pueblo de los grandes de ClMancha, pero es que trabajo en una Cajita y no puedo tampoco desaparecer... el lunes me lo cojo de vacaciones y me voy a dar una buena batida a los pueblos del sur de madrid en plan buitre... No obstante si me sale bien lo del jueves y recibo mis 100 monedas impolutas no tengo problema en decirle a la señora de Barcelona que me mande si hace falta 1000 más que se han apuntado a la moda de los regalitos en moneda de plata toda la familia :XX::XX::XX:



Buena idea lo de pedir más, yo había pensado hacerme al final con un stock de algo más de 1000 unidades.


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (23 Nov 2010)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> ¿No quedan en Getafe? Joer, pues tendré que tirar de Metrosur )



No siendo que me engañaran no... Aunque nunca se sabe con lo cabrones que son los bancarios con tal de no mover los güevos los tipacarracos no se han levantado de la silla. AHORA BIEN LO QUE CONSTATO ES QUE NO HEMOS RECIBIDO NOTIFICACIÓN ALGUNA POR PARTE DEL BdE DE QUE SE DEBA RETIRAR EL STOCK DE MONEDAS DE 12 PAVOS, NI TAMPOCO LO HA RECIBIDO EL HOLDING BOTINIANO, SEGURO, ASI QUE ESPABILEMOS QUE SEGURO QUE EN CUESTIÓN DE DÍAS DESAPARECEN DE UNA MANERA U OTRA...


----------



## electric0 (23 Nov 2010)

BoMaster dijo:


> En absoluto mi intención es desprestigiar la moneda de 12 euros (salvo en lo fea que es). Creo que en estos momentos es la mejor opción que existe a la hora de tener una especie de seguro.
> 
> Sin embargo, voy un poco más allá de lo que mi intuición me indica. Poner excusas para no aceptar la moneda... ¿Falta de cash en la oficina bancaria?... ¿Los problemas están más cerca de lo que imaginamos?... Por ahí es por donde van los tiros hacia los que se dirige mi interrogante.
> 
> Un saludo



Fea como el culo de un mandril, en eso siempre nos hemos puesto todos de acuerdo, pero tampoco es bonito un billete de 50€, y ninguno le hacemos ascos por asqueroso que este (aunque solo sea para cambiarlo por 4 monedas de 12 y unas cañas, jajajajajajajajaja)

Las paranoias aparte,...... todos sabemos desde cuando esta quebrada españa tecnicamente, y todos sabemos la gran cantidad de bancos/cajas en la misma situacion, no es nada nuevo... y tampoco es significativa la falta de "papelillos de colores" en una sucursal.



Garrapatez dijo:


> ..........
> Por cierto a estas horas verbigracia chupinazo metalero las monedas vuelven a "valer" en plata 11€ sin iva y 13€ con iva



JAJAJAJAJAJA, y espera que la fiesta acaba de empezar.... aunque sigo pensando que la plata no ha subido, sigo pensando que son las monedas las que han bajado.



Fofernico dijo:


> Joder. Va a ser que me he llevado las últimas 40 monedas del BdE y que el tipo aún no sabía que las iban a retirar.
> 
> Qué dramón. Aún quería acumular al menos unas 400 más.



Tarde caballero, las tareas se hacen antes.



ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> ..........
> 
> Se que no viene al caso pero esto se lo dedico a todos aquellos que piensan que va a venir el madmax. Bajo mi humilde opinión el MADMAX PARA MUCHA GENTE YA LLEGÓ, Y DESDE LUEGO ES PARA QUEDARSE.



Si algun dia nos vemos ya le cuento como llora una madre de familia, con el marido desaparecido en el frente y 3 niños pequeños, cuando recibe una sencilla lata de melocoton en almibar.



ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Si veo que me llegan el jueves las monedas si quieres podemos pensar pedir mas a mi central, aunque ya te digo que tengo poca fé :



Realmente es para tener poca fe, mas bien ninguna



ulisses dijo:


> Creo que conviene dejar claros algunos aspectos:
> 
> *1º Las monedas de 12 euros son de curso legal
> 2º NO han sido desmonetizadas en virtud de disposición legal alguna, ni de forma expresa ni tácita.
> ...



Vamos en cualquier caso no hay cojones de aproximarse ni por asomo al numero de las que hay... Hispanistan en estado puro



ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> ......
> YO PIDIÉNDOLE MONEDAS Y A LA VEZ ADVIRTIENDOLA QUE NO ME LAS PODRÍA SURTIR, Y ELLA CABREADA DICIÉNDOME QUE SOY UN MENTIROSO-FANTASIOSO... Ya veremos quien se lleva el gato al agua... Lamentablemente creo que yo...
> 
> ...........



Lamentablemente si, no le mandaran posiblemente ni una, o si acaso unas pocas circuladas..



Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Acojonante descubrimiento de Ulisses!!!
> 
> Si es que son unos inútiles. Se les ha escapado el dato. Habría que saber quien coño se ha llevado la plata.
> 
> ¿Y esto los "numis profesionales" no lo saben? ¿Y toda esa inquina de TioGilipeto contra las monedas de 12 euros? ¿A lo mejor desde el foro les estamos jodiendo a algunos el monopolio de acaparación de las monedas de 12 euros?...de algún año...¿De qué año?...El año clave de la colección pueda acabar valiendo bastante si se descubre que no hay tantas (los demás no).



Es tan sencillo como dejar pasar el tiempo, simplemente mirando los precios, catalogos y demas historias numismaticas, aunque yo por mi parte no estoy al menos de momento interesado, confio mas en no perder el facial y si acaso revalorizar por metal.


Saludos para todos, ya os los repartis como podais.


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (23 Nov 2010)

quaver dijo:


> Cierto hoy es diferente, por la salida de la moneda de 20€.
> Seguiremos informando



En teoria sale mañana, no es lógico que hoy falten las de 12 en el BdE, no es lógico ni mucho menos. ¿O entendería usted que faltaran monedas de 2 € porque van ha sacar al día siguiente una de 5€? ¿Que pasa que ahora el BdE calcula al milímetro las emisiones de monedas para que no le sobren? Por el amor de Dios, que son una Administración Pública Ajpañola...


----------



## quaver (23 Nov 2010)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> En teoria sale mañana, no es lógico que hoy falten las de 12 en el BdE, no es lógico ni mucho menos. ¿O entendería usted que faltaran monedas de 2 € porque van ha sacar al día siguiente una de 5€? ¿Que pasa que ahora el BdE calcula al milímetro las emisiones de monedas para que no le sobren? Por el amor de Dios, que son una Administración Pública Ajpañola...



Lo siento por el lapsus... cierto que salen mañana 24.
No sé si las sucursales de bde se podrían enviar entre ellas para reposición como parece ser el caso en Madrid.
Creo haber leído que ya hay sucursales de bancos y cajas que están devolviendo las monedas de 12€, ¿a dónde lo hacen?


----------



## Garrapatez (23 Nov 2010)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Joder Garrapatez, hoy he liquidado Getafe, medio Madrid y un pueblo de los grandes de ClMancha...





Optimista bien informado dijo:


> ¿No quedan en Getafe? Joer, pues tendré que tirar de Metrosur )





C.J. dijo:


> Hamijo, hay pueblos del sur de Madrid que ya los he rapiñao yo, jeje.





electric0 dijo:


> Saludos para todos, ya os los repartis como podais.



Juas Tremendo lo de este hilo :XX:

Historia del saqueo de la plata en directo.

Monster como se confirme lo de que el BDE ya no suelta ni una más voy a tener que subir el ASK para las 100 monedas que puse en oferta a 12,55 €/ud 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-monedas-de-12-euros-del-bde.html#post3451219


----------



## Platón (23 Nov 2010)

Apreciado Monster dejate de conspiraciones que aquí el unico que conspira es el BdE...

Yo no dije que no fueran de curso legal, solo que había polemica. Lo único que afirme es que puedes tener problemas, y que la liquidez es relativa en los límites que expuse (mil euros día).

Que haya gente que las acepte no quiere decir que esten obligados a aceptarlo...si tuy vienes a mi negocio y me pagas con medio soberano inglés no dudes que te lo acepto gustoso, pero vete con el soberano al zara...una cosa es que te la acepten y otra lo que dice en BOE....

Lo mismo pasará en ciertas entidades que se pondrán tontas, pero al final puedes recuperar todo el facial sin problemas en un par de días como mucho, y tu lo sabes...

No creo que desinforme, las monedas del BdE son un seguro. No te engañes conmigo, de veras, yo no tengo interés en colocar onzas (mira de lo que me he gastado solo tengo un 10% en onzas de plata), soy un defensor de la moneda, porque pone en manos del pueblo dinero de verdad sin necesidad de asumir riesgo alguno, aunque evidentemente el estado debe jugar con un margen.

De verdad, tus arrebatos si que empobrecen el foro y no los comentarios de "pomperos" como yo, que hace poco que entramos en este mundo (somos pezqueñines) y tiburones (en el buen sentido) tan importantes como tu nos espantas acusandonos de tonterías como los multinicks...pero haz lo que veas, de verdad.

Señores, en este momento (y también anteriormente porque no), la moneda de 12 euros del BdE es lo mejor que uno puede comprar si no quiere asumir riesgos, o si tiene poco liquido (no todos nos dedicamos profesionalmente a la compraventa de metal y cada uno pues invierte lo que buenamente puede, y con las monedas de 12 no pierde nada, así que si solo quiere tener 20 euros en papel hace bien, por eso digo que la moneda de 12 o 20 vale para todos, para los peces gordos y para los pequeños). Compren mientras puedan porque algo muy extraño está pasando, y lo digo por experiencia, hoy ya he comenzado a tener problemas

y monster, sin acritud, pero estas claramente equivocado. El otro muchacho debe estar descojonandose igual que yo...venga saludos


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Juas Tremendo lo de este hilo :XX:
> 
> Historia del saqueo de la plata en directo.
> 
> ...




Yo creo que simplemente les estamos jodiendo el cafelito y la tranquilidad a los cajeros del BdE. Creo...Porque si hacen unos días decían que tenían las que quisiesemos, una de dos, o ahora las han retirado o están siendo unos hdlgp...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Nov 2010)

Platón dijo:


> Apreciado Monster dejate de conspiraciones que aquí el unico que conspira es el BdE...
> 
> Yo no dije que no fueran de curso legal, solo que había polemica. Lo único que afirme es que puedes tener problemas, y que la liquidez es relativa en los límites que expuse (mil euros día).
> 
> ...




TioGilipeto (prosa inconfundible), te agradezco tus buenos deseos. Ya sabemos que no estás sólo. Me alegro también que hayas claudicado a las monedas de 12 euros. Como siempre acabas siguiendo mis consejos...

No sé a quien creeis que engañáis. :XX:


----------



## McNulty (23 Nov 2010)

Otro que se ha pasado hoy por el BdE y ná de ná.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Nov 2010)

McNulty dijo:


> Otro que se ha pasado hoy por el BdE y ná de ná.



¿En Madrid?


----------



## McNulty (23 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿En Madrid?



En Madrid si, he ido a las 13:00.


----------



## electric0 (23 Nov 2010)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> En teoria sale mañana, no es lógico que hoy falten las de 12 en el BdE, no es lógico ni mucho menos. ¿O entendería usted que faltaran monedas de 2 € porque van ha sacar al día siguiente una de 5€? ¿Que pasa que ahora el BdE calcula al milímetro las emisiones de monedas para que no le sobren? Por el amor de Dios, que son una Administración Pública Ajpañola...



BUeno, es un tanto relativo.... me explico.

Las monedas y billetes tienen un coste de fabricacion y un valor facial, que son dos cosas distintas, de esta forma lo mas rentable es fabricar billetes de 500€ ya que con un coste de fabricacion ridiculo se consigue un mayor valor de moneda, es decir por poco mas que imprimir un billete de 5€ (algo mas de papel y tinta)tenemos uno 100 veces superior.

(acordaros por curiosidad de las ultimas pesetas del rey, de puro aluminio y del tamaño de un boton, en las que se decia que eran tan pequeñas que el rey no cabia, y por eso solo se asomaba)

En las monedas pasa lo mismo, considerando que ademas la moneda de 12€ es la menos "rentable", se mire por donde se mire, es la que mas material caro lleva y ademas la mas grande, y que para colmo no se puede usar fuera de españa.

Todo esto me lleva a pensar que europa ni sabe, ni nunca sabra las monedas de 12€ troqueladas por españa, porque nunca se declararan en europa, no interesa, digamos entonces que es una moneda "local" que ademas se presta a "chanchullos" con el material de su fabricacion (pensar solo en que los recortes diarios de una troqueladora ya son un dineral),

Asi que dado su caracter "local", el material que la compone, el cahnchulleo hispanistani, y la poca incursion en la vida corriente de la misma, nadie va a poner el grito en el cielo si desaparece de un dia para otro, si ademas sabemos que en breve la plata superara el facial, pues todos calladitos, intentando pillar cacho, aunque el cacho sea chico

Saludos.


----------



## Mk3 (23 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> TioGilipeto (prosa inconfundible), te agradezco tus buenos deseos. Ya sabemos que no estás sólo. Me alegro también que hayas claudicado a las monedas de 12 euros. Como siempre acabas siguiendo mis consejos...
> 
> No sé a quien creeis que engañáis. :XX:



Sí, la verdad des que canta un guebo a las leguas...::


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (23 Nov 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> BUeno, es un tanto relativo.... me explico.
> 
> Las monedas y billetes tienen un coste de fabricacion y un valor facial, que son dos cosas distintas, de esta forma lo mas rentable es fabricar billetes de 500€ ya que con un coste de fabricacion ridiculo se consigue un mayor valor de moneda, es decir por poco mas que imprimir un billete de 5€ (algo mas de papel y tinta)tenemos uno 100 veces superior.
> 
> ...



Joder Electric0 totalmente de acuerdo, pero yo no voy a eso, si las quieren retiarar, pues se publica como mínimo un reglamento y en 20 días se retiran, que para "estamos" en un estado de derecho y las Administraciones Púbicas sólo pueden actuar por procedimiento (administrativo en este caso). Si no es así pues que me den licencia de armas que la voy a liar parda con el cajero que no me ha querido dar mis karlillos (mi tesoro).


----------



## C.J. (23 Nov 2010)

Por cierto,al forero que decía que no se la aceptaban en el banco la moneda, decirle que no hace falta más que irse a la legislación que regula estas emisiones, dada en el año 2003, con la Orden del Ministerio de Economía:

ORDEN EC0/320/2003, de 10 de febrero, por la que se acuerda la emisión, acuñación y puesta en circulación de monedas de 12 euro.

Con la Orden ECO/84/2002, de 10 de enero, por la que se acuerda la emisión, acunación y puesta en circulación de monedas de 12 euro, se dio continuidad a la etapa iniciada dentro del marco monetario en el año 1994 con la moneda de 2.000 pesetas.
Al acuñarse este tipo de monedas con carácter anual y coincidiendo con la celebración en 2003 del XXV aniversario de nuestra actual Constitución, ratificado su texto por el voto popular el 6 de diciembre de 1978, se va a proceder a la emisión, acuñación y puesta en circulación de monedas de 12 euro, cuyas leyendas y motivos están dedicados a dicho aniversario.
El artículo 4 de la Ley 10/1975, de 12 de marzo, de regulación de la Moneda Metálica, modificado por la disposición adicional decimocuarta de la Ley 21/1986, de 23 de diciembre, de Presupuestos Generales del Estado para 1987 por el artículo 77 de la Ley 37/1988, de 28 de diciembre, de Presupuestos Generales del Estado para 1989, y por la disposición adicional tercera de la Ley 13/1994, de 1 de junio, de Autonomía del Banco de España, y finalmente por la disposición adicional única de la Ley 12/1998, de 28 de abril, por la que se modifica la Ley de Autonomía del Banco de España, atribuye al Ministerio de Economía y Hacienda la competencia para acordar la acunación de moneda metálica dentro del límite anual que, en su caso, hubiera señalado el propio Banco de España y, en particular, su valor facial, número de piezas, aleación, peso, forma, dimensiones, leyendas y motivos de su anverso y reverso, así como la fecha inicial de emisión.
De conformidad con el Real Decreto 689/2000, de 12 de mayo, por el que se establece la estructura orgánica básica de los Ministerios de Economía y de Hacienda, corresponden al Ministerio de Economía las competencias atribuidas al hasta entonces Ministerio de Economía y Hacienda, a través de la Dirección General del Tesoro y Política Financiera. Por otro lado, la Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre-Real Casa de la Moneda queda adscrita al Ministerio de Economía, a través de la Subsecretaría de Economía.
En su virtud, dispongo:
Primero. Acuerdo de emisión, acuñación y puesta en circulación.
1. Se acuerda, para el año 2003, la emisión, acuñación y puesta en circulación de monedas de 12 euro en plata, con las características descritas en el apartado segundo de esta Orden.
2. Las monedas serán acuñadas por cuenta del Estado en la Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre-Real Casa de la Moneda, que las entregará al Banco de España. Una vez realizada esta entrega, las monedas quedarán a disposición del público, para lo cual se contará con la colaboración de las entidades de crédito. Éstas podrán

formular ante la Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre-Real Casa de la Moneda sus peticiones en la forma y plazo que ella determine para atender la demanda del público. La Fábrica facilitará a las citadas entidades un documento a presentar en el Banco de España para que éste efectúe la entrega de las piezas. Transcurridos tres meses a partir de la fecha de emisión de este documento sin que haya sido presentado en el Banco de España para la entrega de estas monedas, el mismo se considerará anulado y sin efecto; las piezas correspondientes, así como las que retornen al Banco de España procedentes del mercado, quedarán en éste a disposición del público y de las entidades de crédito.
Tanto el Banco de España como las entidades de crédito entregarán al público las piezas al mismo valor facial con el que fueron emitidas.
*3. Estas monedas serán admitidas en las cajas públicas del territorio nacional sin limitación, y entre particulares, en territorio nacional, hasta 120 euros, cualquiera que sea la cuantía del pago.*
4. El número de piezas a acuñar dependerá de la demanda de las mismas y será determinado por una Comisión de Seguimiento, integrada por representantes de la Dirección General del Tesoro y Política Financiera, del Banco de España y de la Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre-Real Casa de la Moneda. Las decisiones a este respecto de la Comisión citada tendrán como objetivo evitar divergencias significativas entre el valor facial y el valor numismático de esta moneda.
5. El Banco de España procederá a la puesta en circulación de estas monedas, según lo permita el nivel de aprovisionamiento por parte de la Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre-Real Casa de la Moneda.
Segundo. Características de la pieza.-Las características de la moneda a acuñar son las siguientes:
Composición: Plata de 925 milésimas mínimo.
Peso: 18 g ± 1 por 100.
Diámetro: 33 mm.
Forma: Circular con canto liso.
Leyendas y motivos: En el anverso, en la zona central, figuran las efigies superpuestas de SS. MM. los Reyes, don Juan Carlos y doña Sofía. A la izquierda, de forma circular, la leyenda Juan Carlos I y Sofía (en letras mayúsculas). En la parte inferior, entre dos puntos, el año de acuñación 2003; rodeando los motivos y leyendas, aparece una gráfila de perlas.
En el reverso, ocupando la zona central de la moneda, se reproduce el Escudo Constitucional, con la Corona Real, símbolo de la monarquía, y las dos columnas de Hércules; y a ambos lados, en sentido circular, los años del aniversario 1978 y 2003. Rodeando el Escudo y los años citados, en sentido circular aparece la leyenda, XXV Aniversario de la Constitución Española (en letras mayúsculas). Bajo el Escudo, el valor de la moneda, 12 euro (en letras mayúsculas), separado por un círculo que contiene en imagen latente la M Coronada y una representación esquemática de la fachada del Congreso. Circundando los motivos, aparece una gráfila de perlas.

Tercero. Relaciones entre el Tesoro Público y el Banco de España.-Las relaciones entre el Tesoro Público y el Banco de España en materia de moneda metálica se regirán por lo dispuesto en la Orden de 23 de marzo de 1999, por la que se acuerda la emisión y puesta en circulación de monedas de 1, 2, 5, 10, 20 y 50 cent, 1 y 2 euros.
Cuarto. Medidas para la aplicación de la presente Orden.-La Dirección General del Tesoro y Política Financiera realizará la interpretación de los preceptos que ofrezcan duda y tomará las medidas que resulten precisas para la aplicación de esta Orden, actuando como órgano de consulta la Comisión de Seguimiento citada en el apartado primero, número cuatro, de esta Orden.
Disposición adicional primera.

De conformidad con lo establecido en el apartado primero, número cuarto, de la Orden ECO/84/2002, de 10 de enero ("Boletín Oficial del Estado" número 21, del 24), la Comisión de Seguimiento ha acordado que el número máximo de monedas de 12 euro que constituirán la emisión del año 2002 ascenderá a 1.608.400 piezas, disponiendo este Ministerio el cierre de la citada emisión.

Índice Disposición adicional segunda. 

Se autoriza a la Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y TimbreReal Casa de la Moneda a destinar a los fondos numismáticos del Museo de esta entidad hasta un máximo de cinco piezas acuñadas en virtud de la presente Orden ministerial y, en su caso, aquellos elementos industriales de su fabricación que por las características de la emisión revistan interés numismático o museológico.

Índice Disposición final única. 

La presente Orden entrará en vigor el día siguiente de su publicación en el "Boletín Oficial del Estado".
Madrid, 10 de febrero de 2003.
DE RATO Y BIGARDEO

Excmo. Sr. Gobernador del Banco de España e limos. Sres. Director general del Tesoro y Política Financiera y Presidente-Director general de la Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre-Real Casa de la Moneda.



Espero que ahora quede claro.


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (23 Nov 2010)

C.J. gracias, que gustazo poder deleitarme con ese lenguaje rancio de los leguleyos... Uummm que recuerdos, cuanto tiempo perdido en la unisversidad...


----------



## electric0 (23 Nov 2010)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Joder Electric0 totalmente de acuerdo, pero yo no voy a eso, si las quieren retiarar, pues se publica como mínimo un reglamento y en 20 días se retiran, que para "estamos" en un estado de derecho y las Administraciones Púbicas sólo pueden actuar por procedimiento (administrativo en este caso). Si no es así pues que me den licencia de armas que la voy a liar parda con el cajero que no me ha querido dar mis karlillos (mi tesoro).



Bah, eso o similar a eso, seria lo logico y normal, pero estamos en hispanistan, una monarco-republica-confederacion-taifal bananera, en la que sin ir mas lejos un divorcio (sin propiedades que repartir) como el mio ha durado 6 años.

Asi que visto lo visto, normal no es, pero real por desgracia si.

Saludos


----------



## Garrapatez (23 Nov 2010)

A ver si mañana definitivamente nos aclaramos con la historia. Espero que no hayan hecho la marranada de retirarlas a traición.

En tal caso pido unos días de permiso en el trabajo y empiezo a saquear provincia por provincia hasta dejar la cuenta corriente con números rojos.


----------



## Platón (23 Nov 2010)

vamos a ver señores...no me rompan la ilusión que hace poco que he empezado a participar en este foro y si se que me ibais a tratar así mejor os sigo leyendo, sacando lo bueno del foro (que tiene mucho) y pasando de lo malo (que también abunda) como estas disputas de patio de colegio...

Señores, las monedas de 12 son lo mejor...a por ellas mientras puedan/podamos.

Ahora bien, el boe que pegan ahí es del 2003. A partir de las letizias la redacción cambia y se dice esto

_En la nueva redacción del citado artículo 81 se establece,
entre otras cuestiones, que, a partir de enero
de 2004, se denominarán monedas de colección en
euros, las monedas en euros no destinadas a la circulación,
acuñadas normalmente en metales preciosos, con
un valor nominal y diseño diferente a las destinadas a
la circulación. Estas monedas deberán diferir perceptiblemente
de las circuladas en, al menos, dos de las tres
características siguientes: color, peso y diámetro._

aqui teneis el enlace

http://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2004/03/11/pdfs/A11057-11058.pdf

joder, quien lo quiera creer que lo crea y quien no pues no, no le pongo una pistola en el pecho a nadie. Repito, es esto momento es imposible encontrar nada mejor, y que cada uno haga lo que quiera puesto que somos mayorcitos todos (creo).

Lo cierto es que existe cierto vacio legal. Como sean las cosas despues en la práctica es otra cosa, pues a costa de ponerse farruco se consiguen muchas cosas, y al fin al cabo, pone EURO, pone 12 y es de plata. Lo peor que te puede pasar si la aceptas es que te tengas que dar un viajecito al banco

lo dicho, haced lo que querais, monster, eres increible para lo bueno y para lo malo


----------



## electric0 (23 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> A ver si mañana definitivamente nos aclaramos con la historia. Espero que no hayan hecho la marranada de retirarlas a traición.
> 
> En tal caso pido unos días de permiso en el trabajo y empiezo a saquear provincia por provincia hasta dejar la cuenta corriente con números rojos.



Si es asi, cuando vengas a cordoba, ya no te hara falta buscar niguna, mañana me hago el ultimo barrio, y so pena de alguna sucursal triste y olvidada en algun callejon oscuro no tendras nada que poder comprar,.... eso si, estas invitado a unas cañas, a comer, o a lo que se tercie.

Saludos


----------



## Platón (23 Nov 2010)

a proposito, si las retiran no vendría mal un aluvión de reclamaciones...por lo menos darles un poco de trabajo a estos del BdE, que son el colmo de la INACCIÓN TOTAL.


----------



## electric0 (23 Nov 2010)

Platón dijo:


> vamos a ver señores...no me rompan la ilusión que hace poco que he empezado a participar en este foro y si se que me ibais a tratar así mejor os sigo leyendo, sacando lo bueno del foro (que tiene mucho) y pasando de lo malo (que también abunda) como estas disputas de patio de colegio...
> 
> ..........
> 
> ...



Pues siga ud. , aportando lo que crea de interes, sin inventarse nada y ya esta, a mi tambien me trataron mal cuando llege, y ahora resulta que ya hay un metodo para conseguir monedas de 12€ que parece ser que he creado yo, o al menos he hecho famoso (moto, paseo y visitar sucursales una por una)

-------------

Y si, es posible que exista un vacio legal, ¿¿pero realmente tiene importancia??
Todos sabemos que esas monedas tienen dos finales principalmente, uno, la fundicion, que en breve y segun las previsiones empezara bastante pronto, en el momento que el valor minimo de la plata se estabilice en trono a los 13€/14€/15€ y segundo, el valor numismatico, tambien a partir de ya mismo, vamos, de mañana mismo (o una semana, da igual)que se pongan en circulacion las de 20€.

¿merece la pena llevarlas al banco?

Saludos.


----------



## Garrapatez (23 Nov 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Si es asi, cuando vengas a cordoba, ya no te hara falta buscar niguna, mañana me hago el ultimo barrio, y so pena de alguna sucursal triste y olvidada en algun callejon oscuro no tendras nada que poder comprar,.... eso si, estas invitado a unas cañas, a comer, o a lo que se tercie.
> 
> Saludos



No te preocupes, por esos lares ni me acerco a saquear, en todo caso me acerco a hacerte una visita de cortesía y pegarnos una comilona con unos karlillos.

Aquí cada uno a su territorio y con una buena navaja a lo Curro Jimenez.



Platón dijo:


> vamos a ver señores...no me rompan la ilusión que hace poco que he empezado a participar en este foro y si se que me ibais a tratar así mejor os sigo leyendo, sacando lo bueno del foro (que tiene mucho) y pasando de lo malo (que también abunda) como estas disputas de patio de colegio...
> 
> Señores, las monedas de 12 son lo mejor...a por ellas mientras puedan/podamos.
> 
> ...



Mira Platón, déjate de historias todo eso está muy bien, pero esto no es un juego de niños todas las inversiones tienen un riesgo mayor o menor, aunque en este caso sea prácticamente nulo.

A mi que sean o no de curso legal me la pela, yo sólo veo que tengo plata practicamente por el valor que pago y si encima el BDE me devuelve la pasta si la plata se hunde, cosa que no va a pasar, pues entonces miel sobre ojuelas.


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (23 Nov 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Si algun dia nos vemos ya le cuento como llora una madre de familia, con el marido desaparecido en el frente y 3 niños pequeños, cuando recibe una sencilla lata de melocoton en almibar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno electric0 yo no quiero establecer comparaciones sobre las desgracias de cada uno, yo mismo soy huerfano absoluto (ni padre ni madre) y es bastante jodido también, aunque lo que relatas es una historia de terror desde luego... Más aún en este país para el que el ejercito es algo a extirpar, como si fuera un órgano trasplantado que el cuerpo rechaza... Si eres veterano cuentas con mi respeto y admiración hay que tener mucho valor para hacer algo tan desinteresado para que encima en tu país ni siquiera te lo reconozcan, otro desastre más de esta sociedad.

Por lo de las monedas ya se yo que me van a dar baile, pero bueno de ilusión también se vive (aunque ya se la respuesta de antemano). Está claro que había que haberse puesto antes...


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (23 Nov 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Bah, eso o similar a eso, seria lo logico y normal, pero estamos en hispanistan, una monarco-republica-confederacion-taifal bananera, en la que sin ir mas lejos un divorcio (sin propiedades que repartir) como el mio ha durado 6 años.
> 
> Asi que visto lo visto, normal no es, pero real por desgracia si.
> 
> Saludos



De nuevo de acuerdo contigo... A mi el tema del ejercicio de la abogacía me desanimó tanto que no he vuelto a tocar un libro sobre el tema, y me pasé cuatro añitos de universidad... En fin toca esto, jugar en un estadio en el que el árbitro es no sólo eso arbitrario... Siempre le toca a los mismos ganar, cada día me doy más cuenta de lo realmente duro que es el mundo, aunque lo agradezco: A LA VICTORIA POR EL CAMINO MÁS LARGO.


----------



## lcdbop (23 Nov 2010)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Si puedo conseguirlas en teoría me deben de llegar el jueves a la oficina principal de Madrid de mi entidad, os adelanto que he discutido con el Dto correspondiente PORQUE ME HAN ACUSADO DE QUE LES MENTÍA, QUE AL BANCO DE ESPAÑA NO SE LE HAN AGOTADO LAS MONEDAS DE 12 € Y QUE ADEMÁS NO LAS VAN A RETIRAR, QUE CONVIVIRÁN CON LAS DE 20 € QUE SON CONMEMORATIVAS (que gilipollez), ahí ha sido cuando le he dicho a la señorita responsable de efectivo que me enviara para mí 1200 lereles pero ya, y ella me ha dicho que el jueves los tendría en Madrid. La verdad es que ha sido subrealista un aunténtico dialogo de besugos: YO PIDIÉNDOLE MONEDAS Y A LA VEZ ADVIRTIENDOLA QUE NO ME LAS PODRÍA SURTIR, Y ELLA CABREADA DICIÉNDOME QUE SOY UN MENTIROSO-FANTASIOSO... Ya veremos quien se lleva el gato al agua... Lamentablemente creo que yo... No obstante ya os digo que si durante esta semana puedo seguir pidiendo os lo digo por si a alguien le interesa.
> Por cierto Monster gracias por la confianza, viendo de ti es todo un honor.



Gracias por el ofrecimiento, pero suponiendo que te llegue alguna y que puedas seguir pidiendo me pilla un poco lejos


----------



## electric0 (23 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> No te preocupes, por esos lares ni me acerco a saquear, en todo caso me acerco a hacerte una visita de cortesía y pegarnos una comilona con unos karlillos.
> 
> Aquí cada uno a su territorio y con una buena navaja a lo Curro Jimenez.
> .....



No por dios, si hay que "saquear" igual lo hacemos juntos, (somos bomberos los dos, no nos pisemos las mangueras) el problema es que ya no me queda nada, o casi nada adonde ir, ya me he pulido cordoba entera, te decia que no vinieras para eso, pero no por territorialidad, si no por agotamiento de la "mina"..... para una visita de cortesia, intercambio de monedas de un año por otro, comida pagada con Karlillos, copas, visitas turisticas, o lo que se tercie para eso ven cuando quieras, que seras bienrecibido siempre

Mi mas cordial saludo.


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (23 Nov 2010)

BoMaster dijo:


> Muchas gracias, C.J.
> 
> Ahora, estoy tratando de buscar en Internet, quiénes son las entidades "colaboradoras" en la difusión de estas monedas, sin obtener resultado alguno y desesperándome por no encontrar esta información y confirmar lo que acabo de exponer. Más que nada por quedarme a gusto conmigo mismo.
> 
> ...



No te hagas líos, a efectos prácticos ningún cajero de España creo yo que se conozca toda la legislación sobre manipulado de efectivo del BdE (creo que en eso estarás de acuerdo conmigo) y aunque no te las cojan ¿que más da? No estamos clamando todos al cielo por el tema del dinero Fiat, pues toma dinero de verdad y no enmierdemos más con el tema, yo si quieres te compro todas las que tengas, y te las pago en dólares o en leuros como quieras. Por cierto me da igual que esten abolladas mientras no les des "bocaos"...


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (23 Nov 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> No por dios, si hay que "saquear" igual lo hacemos juntos, (somos bomberos los dos, no nos pisemos las mangueras) el problema es que ya no me queda nada, o casi nada adonde ir, ya me he pulido cordoba entera, te decia que no vinieras para eso, pero no por territorialidad, si no por agotamiento de la "mina"..... para una visita de cortesia, intercambio de monedas de un año por otro, comida pagada con Karlillos, copas, visitas turisticas, o lo que se tercie para eso ven cuando quieras, que seras bienrecibido siempre
> 
> Mi mas cordial saludo.



Yo a eso me apuntaría sin pensarlo, Cordoba es un paraíso... Claro si ustedes aceptan a un humilde servidor...


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (23 Nov 2010)

BoMaster dijo:


> Te lo agradezco Almirante pero, de momento, mientras el hambre no apriete, no se mueven de casa. Hoy tenía la oportunidad de cambiarlas por nuevas. Pero se quedarán como tal, porque no les hago ningún asco.
> 
> Mañana intentaré que me reserven las nuevas en su caja fuerte unos cuantos días. A ver si cuela.
> 
> Muchas gracias y un saludo.



Las que he conseguido yo hoy son muchas viejas (con ligeros desperfectos), pero la mayoría que todavía quedan en las cajas fuertes de los bancos son como "condones" están perfectas en sus ristras... Sólo lo decía de broma, aunque lo de los dólares no, buena parte de ellos los compré por febrero pensando que esto no pasaba de este año y nos iban a echar del euro, y mira al final este año no ha sido, y parece que se va a hacer de rogar un poquito.


----------



## electric0 (23 Nov 2010)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> No te hagas líos, a efectos prácticos ningún cajero de España creo yo que se conozca toda la legislación sobre manipulado de efectivo del BdE (creo que en eso estarás de acuerdo conmigo) y aunque no te las cojan ¿que más da? No estamos clamando todos al cielo por el tema del dinero Fiat, pues toma dinero de verdad y no enmierdemos más con el tema, yo si quieres te compro todas las que tengas, y te las pago en dólares o en leuros como quieras. Por cierto me da igual que esten abolladas mientras no les des "bocaos"...



Y yo tambien se las compro, en un momento dado hasta con bocaos, machacadas por un tren, dobladas por la mitad o llenas de mierda..... se lavan, se pesan, se pagan y a la fundicion cuando corresponda... ¿sera por plateros en cordoba?



ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Yo a eso me apuntaría sin pensarlo, Cordoba es un paraíso... Claro si ustedes aceptan a un humilde servidor...



Pues claro que si, otro mas para la "juerga" y los "orgasmos argentiferos", yo no tengo ningun problema desde luego.

Saludos.


----------



## Platón (23 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Mira Platón, déjate de historias todo eso está muy bien, pero esto no es un juego de niños todas las inversiones tienen un riesgo mayor o menor, aunque en este caso sea prácticamente nulo.
> A mi que sean o no de curso legal me la pela, yo sólo veo que tengo plata practicamente por el valor que pago y si encima el BDE me devuelve la pasta si la plata se hunde, cosa que no va a pasar, pues entonces miel sobre ojuelas.



Pues estamos de acuerdo entonces sr garrapatez...todos felices y barra libre de Karlillos...si llevo diciendo desde que empece que no hay cosa mejor, lo demás es información adicional que cada uno interpreta como quiere o con la finalidad que quiere...:que hay mucho _emplatado_ que ya quisiera tener la seguridad de que su inversión no va a menguar


----------



## Ulisses (23 Nov 2010)

Platón dijo:


> vamos a ver señores...no me rompan la ilusión que hace poco que he empezado a participar en este foro y si se que me ibais a tratar así mejor os sigo leyendo, sacando lo bueno del foro (que tiene mucho) y pasando de lo malo (que también abunda) como estas disputas de patio de colegio...
> 
> Señores, las monedas de 12 son lo mejor...a por ellas mientras puedan/podamos.
> 
> ...




Sólo una pequeña precisión: se le ha olvidado mencionar que esa variación en peso, color y diámetro puede estar referido a las de 10 euros. Monedas de colección por antonomasia y no destinadas a la circulación.


Imagino que todo esta diatriba vienen originada por un simple error conceptual en la interpretación de los términos de una disposición legal. Pero es ese, con demasiada frecuencia, el motivo por el que ganan y se pierden los pleitos....


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (23 Nov 2010)

He ido al BdE de Madrid y el cajero de las gafas, que se acordaba de mí me dijo textualmente "Como te dije la otra vez, ya no hay hasta lque traigan las de 20€"...La otra vez fue el 14 o 15 de Octubre y hay un post mío al respecto.

Igualmente, Monster vio el papel en el que ponía que ya no había más por las mismas fechas.

O aquí miente alguien diciendo que sí las ha conseguido estos días, o el cajero es un retrasado que no veas.

Mañana por la mañana voy a hacer un experimento; va a subir mi novia, que está buena la mujer, a ver si le dice lo mismo. Muchas veces, con una tía buena delante, las reacciones son diferentes.


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (23 Nov 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Y yo tambien se las compro, en un momento dado hasta con bocaos, machacadas por un tren, dobladas por la mitad o llenas de mierda..... se lavan, se pesan, se pagan y a la fundicion cuando corresponda... ¿sera por plateros en cordoba?
> 
> Joder Órdago a grandes!!!
> 
> ...




La verdad es que lo podías dejar abierto haber cuanto quorum podemos llegar a ser!!! Menuda fiesta metalifera!!! )


----------



## electric0 (23 Nov 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Sólo una pequeña precisión: se le ha olvidado mencionar que esa variación en peso, color y diámetro puede estar referido a las de 10 euros. Monedas de colección por antonomasia y no destinadas a la circulación.
> 
> 
> Imagino que todo esta diatriba vienen originada por un simple error conceptual en la interpretación de los términos de una disposición legal. Pero es ese, con demasiada frecuencia, el motivo por el que ganan y se pierden los pleitos....



Como dirian en mi Aragon natal..... jodo¡¡ si las de 12 son feas estas ya ni te cuento, jajajajajajaja vaya birria maño¡¡ ¿y eso se vende? jodo que mal gusto, JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (23 Nov 2010)

Da Grappla dijo:


> He ido al BdE de Madrid y el cajero de las gafas, que se acordaba de mí me dijo textualmente "Como te dije la otra vez, ya no hay hasta lque traigan las de 20€"...La otra vez fue el 14 o 15 de Octubre y hay un post mío al respecto.
> 
> Igualmente, Monster vio el papel en el que ponía que ya no había más por las mismas fechas.
> 
> ...



Yo esta mañana he visto que existia un papel cutre en uno de los vidrios de la ventanilla 31 en el que se enumeraban los posibles cambios de monedas, y las de 12 € estaban tachadas y escrito con un Edding "agotadas". Todo ello daba una impresión super-cutre, totalmente hispanistaní... Cosas veredes


----------



## luismarple (23 Nov 2010)

Da Grappla dijo:


> Mañana por la mañana voy a hacer un experimento; va a subir mi novia, que está buena la mujer, a ver si le dice lo mismo. Muchas veces, con una tía buena delante, las reacciones son diferentes.



A este hilo se viene a hablar de las monedas de 12 euros, no a tirarse el rollo de lo buena que está la novia de uno.


----------



## Ulisses (23 Nov 2010)

Da Grappla dijo:


> He ido al BdE de Madrid y el cajero de las gafas, que se acordaba de mí me dijo textualmente "Como te dije la otra vez, ya no hay hasta lque traigan las de 20€"...La otra vez fue el 14 o 15 de Octubre y hay un post mío al respecto.
> 
> Igualmente, Monster vio el papel en el que ponía que ya no había más por las mismas fechas.
> 
> ...



*
Lo has puesto a huevo, colega....

"Este hilo sin fotos no vale nada" :XX::XX:*


----------



## electric0 (23 Nov 2010)

Da Grappla dijo:


> ........
> 
> Mañana por la mañana voy a hacer un experimento; va a subir mi novia, que está buena la mujer, a ver si le dice lo mismo. Muchas veces, con una tía buena delante, las reacciones son diferentes.



A mi por lo general me atienden mejor las cajeras que los cajeros, eso si lo tengo comprobado, y de por si, prefiero ver una mujer detras de la ventanilla, que a un hombre, quizas sea porque hasta ahora las que mas monedas me han vendido son las mujeres, no lo se, ... quizas sean coincidencias.

-------------

Y si Almirante, podriamos hacer una "quedada karlillera" jajajajaaja, no, ya en serio, se de alguno que me buscara de aqui a poco, pero con la intencion de que le coloque los carlillos a algun platero que los page bien..... si es que me lo veo venir.....

-------------

Por cierto sempsa Cotizaciones de Metales Preciosos (si, los careros) 894.53 €/K ¡¡ casi 900€ un lingote de kilo de plata!!! poco le faltara si antes de febrero no supera los 1000€ el lingote de kilo, y si no al tiempo

Saludos


----------



## Fofernico (23 Nov 2010)

Da Grappla dijo:


> He ido al BdE de Madrid y el cajero de las gafas, que se acordaba de mí me dijo textualmente "Como te dije la otra vez, ya no hay hasta lque traigan las de 20€"...La otra vez fue el 14 o 15 de Octubre y hay un post mío al respecto.
> 
> Igualmente, Monster vio el papel en el que ponía que ya no había más por las mismas fechas.
> 
> ...



Te aseguro que yo he ido dos veces al BdE, una la semana pasada y otra hoy a primera hora, ambas veces me han dado las que he querido, no me han pedido dni e incluso me han dicho que del 2010 tenían todas las que queríamos.


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (23 Nov 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Y si Almirante, podriamos hacer una "quedada karlillera" jajajajaaja, no, ya en serio, se de alguno que me buscara de aqui a poco, pero con la intencion de que le coloque los carlillos a algun platero que los page bien..... si es que me lo veo venir.....
> Saludos



Yo la verdad electric0, pienso en los karlillos como una buena herencia para mis hijos/nietos, como una cosa curiosa que pasó en algo que se llamaba hispanistan... Ahí espero que la plata ronde precios imposibles...


----------



## electric0 (23 Nov 2010)

Vamos a ver.... Fofernico, Da Grappla y demas gentes ... que discursiones mas tontas.... ¿¿habeis pensado que eso os pasa por no hacer los deberes con antelacion??
que si hay, que si no hay, que si me han dicho... si que si el papel... los que hemos hecho las tareas ahora vamos de tranquilos, y si pillamos alguna la pillamos y si no pues paseamos un poco, y disfrutamos de la poca velocidad de la moto en ciudad, nos reimos de los cajeros medio lelos, vacilamos a algun cajero cuando dice que nos pide y le decimos que no, que las de 12 ya no, que ahora son de 20, jajajajaja




ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Yo la verdad electric0, pienso en los karlillos como una buena herencia para mis hijos/nietos, como una cosa curiosa que pasó en algo que se llamaba hispanistan... Ahí espero que la plata ronde precios imposibles...



No pense yo nunca en herencia para mi hijo, aunque alguna guardare, siempre pense en una reserva de valor, pasase lo que pasase, sera porque uno ya vio en su momento sacos y sacos de billetes en la calle, que la gente no queria ni para limpiarse el culo, y ni una sola moneda de ningun formato y de ningun metal.... son las cosas que te hacen reflexionar y pensar de otra manera...

Lo de los precios imposibles..... pues creo que a ello vamos, no se si sera burbuja (si lo es combiene salir cuando se detecte, el ultimo euro que lo gane otro) en cualquier caso vamos a ello, remira la pagina de sempsa de vez en cuando... es interesante saber por donde van los precios de la "plata de inversion" no para comprarles, jajajajaaja, pero si para conocerlos.

Saludos


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Nov 2010)

BoMaster dijo:


> Muchas gracias, C.J.
> 
> Sí, esto ya lo tenía claro desde que se inició una "discusión" hace tiempo entre diversos foreros al respecto. Con muy buena documentación aportada, por cierto. Para mí, queda claro que su circulación es legal. Y que se puede pagar hasta un máximo de 120 euros. Y que no todo el mundo las admite (por desconocimiento de la moneda, supongo).
> Pero que, en La Caixa, intentando ingresarlas en cuenta, no me las acepten, eso me parece ya un despropósito.
> ...



Tú me pareces un manipuladorcillo barato. Vete a otra agencia y las cambias. Y si no te coges el metro y te vas al BdE y las cambias sin problema. Por cierto, las reglas antiblanqueo y antiterrorismo se aplican igualmente al efectivo. Deja ya de manipular.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Nov 2010)

Platón dijo:


> Pues estamos de acuerdo entonces sr garrapatez...todos felices y barra libre de Karlillos...si llevo diciendo desde que empece que no hay cosa mejor,



Festival de humor...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Nov 2010)

Da Grappla dijo:


> Mañana por la mañana voy a hacer un experimento; va a subir mi novia, que está buena la mujer, a ver si le dice lo mismo. Muchas veces, con una tía buena delante, las reacciones son diferentes.



Doy fe, doy fe. 

Oye, si necesita guardaespaldas que me de un toque. 

(y le pago una Fanta con tu aprobación)


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Nov 2010)

BoMaster dijo:


> Ese experimento lo realicé hace 15 días (aprox.) con una amiga que vive en Madrid y el resultado fue: "La del Mundial de 20 euros no ha salido todavía. Las de 12 euros no tenemos".
> 
> Un saludo
> 
> EDITO: La bronca que me echó mi amiga fue monumental.



Pero me juego 20 a 1 que tu amiga no está como la novia de Da Grappla...


----------



## Ulisses (23 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Pero me juego 20 a 1 que tu amiga no está como la novia de Da Grappla...



Los veo :


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Nov 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Los veo :



Te quoteo. Para evitar que te retractes. No has dicho cuanto apuestas. 1 karlillo por lo menos, supongo.

Ulissex tan huelebragas como siempre. Te veo venir, mamón. Lo que quieres es levantarle la novia a Da Grappla. Habría que invitar también a la otra amiga, pero si quedamos mañana en el BdE sólo con la novia de Da Grappla, creo que no te hará falta ver a la otra. Nos invitas tú a las Fantas.


----------



## C.J. (23 Nov 2010)

Jaja, yo me ofrezco para escoltaros, si conseguimos unas cuantas no creo que osen a quitárnoslas (o se llevarán 2 taponazos, jeje).


----------



## Ulisses (23 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Te quoteo. Para evitar que te retractes. No has dicho cuanto apuestas. 1 karlillo por lo menos, supongo.
> 
> Ulissex tan huelebragas como siempre. Te veo venir, mamón. Lo que quieres es levantarle la novia a Da Grappla. Habría que invitar también a la otra amiga, pero si quedamos mañana en el BdE sólo con la novia de Da Grappla, creo que no te hará falta ver a la otra. Nos invitas tú a las Fantas.




1 Karlillo. Si es forera, 2.

Por cierto.... ¿Qué fue de las foreras asíduas al los hilos de metales?:S

Esto empieza a parecerse a esas sociadades gastronómicas de los vascos. 

Habíamos depositado nuestras esperanzas en EUE, pero desapareció hace meses....:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Nov 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> 1 Karlillo. Si es forera, 2.
> 
> Por cierto.... ¿Qué fue de las foreras asíduas al los hilos de metales?:S
> 
> ...



Creo que huyó de tu propuesta de matrimonio...pero sigue por aquí...

Hoygan, la idea de una kedada de burbujistas a hora predeterminada en el BdE no es mala. Montamos un pollo si no sueltan las monedas.


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (23 Nov 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> No pense yo nunca en herencia para mi hijo, aunque alguna guardare, siempre pense en una reserva de valor, pasase lo que pasase, sera porque uno ya vio en su momento sacos y sacos de billetes en la calle, que la gente no queria ni para limpiarse el culo, y ni una sola moneda de ningun formato y de ningun metal.... son las cosas que te hacen reflexionar y pensar de otra manera...
> 
> Lo de los precios imposibles..... pues creo que a ello vamos, no se si sera burbuja (si lo es combiene salir cuando se detecte, el ultimo euro que lo gane otro) en cualquier caso vamos a ello, remira la pagina de sempsa de vez en cuando... es interesante saber por donde van los precios de la "plata de inversion" no para comprarles, jajajajaaja, pero si para conocerlos.
> 
> Saludos



Yo, que aclaro que no tengo ni idea de lo que hablo, me temo que los "precios burbujos" en los metales preciosos no los veo, aclaro mer refiero a que no los voy a ver. A ver yo con los dos datos que tengo que son los que me hacen razonar algo:
1º Depreciación brutal de las monedas fiat (que se han expandido al infinito, la inflacción no la va ha parar ni Merkel).
2º Cada día creo más que quieren joder el esquema fiat por destrucción, y creo que van a empezar metalizando, como ya ha dicho algún forero en el foro de oro la reserva de los bancos (a lo mejor sólo un 7% como exige Basilea III en x años, pero la cantidad de metales monetarios necesaria será brutal).
3º La propia desconfianza de la gente hacia el dinero-deuda, por lo menos yo quiero verlo así, creo que en un momento dado la gente aprendera que esto es literalmente el timo de la estampita...
No sé ya os digo que no soy economista ni nada por el estilo, pero lo que yo veo es depreciación de monedas, nada más...
Así que concluyendo, si empiezan a manipular a la baja el precio de la plata, a mi me va a dar igual, como si se quieren tirar 20 años jodiendo a los ahorradores, ya llegará mi momento, o el de mis descendientes si es que los tengo, y si no me lo llevo a la tumba...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (23 Nov 2010)

Me apunto si es temprano, que quiero aprovechar la mañana


----------



## C.J. (23 Nov 2010)

Bueno chavles ¿alguno va mañana al BdE de Madrid?. Si es así que nos cuente. Yo al final opto por quedarme a saquear un par de pueblos del Sur de Madrid. Lo mismo me cruzo con algún forero.


----------



## VOTIN (23 Nov 2010)

Increible la gilipollez que se ha montado con estas monedas
Esta bien comprar 100 o 200 ,mas no

Estais lelos perdidos


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (23 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Creo que huyó de tu propuesta de matrimonio...pero sigue por aquí...
> 
> Hoygan, la idea de una kedada de burbujistas a hora predeterminada en el BdE no es mala. Montamos un pollo si no sueltan las monedas.



YO ESTOY MÁS QUE DISPUESTO, CON ARMAS O SIN ARMAS, CON MEDIA O SIN MEDIA... El caso es que el cajero que me ha atendido hoy ha sido muy cortante y en algunos aspectos grosero.


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (23 Nov 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Increible la gilipollez que se ha montado con estas monedas
> Esta bien comprar 100 o 200 ,mas no
> 
> Estais lelos perdidos



Ahórrese su opinión, nadie se la ha pedido.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (23 Nov 2010)

C.J. dijo:


> Bueno chavles ¿alguno va mañana al BdE de Madrid?. Si es así que nos cuente. Yo al final opto por quedarme a saquear un par de pueblos del Sur de Madrid. Lo mismo me cruzo con algún forero.



¿Y por cual vas a empezar? No sea que nos pisemos las mangueras :rolleye: (Aunque sea por mp)


----------



## VOTIN (23 Nov 2010)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> YO ESTOY MÁS QUE DISPUESTO, CON ARMAS O SIN ARMAS, CON MEDIA O SIN MEDIA... El caso es que el cajero que me ha atendido hoy ha sido muy cortante y en algunos aspectos grosero.



Mire usted
Usted va a dar por culo a las personas que estan trabajando y no les produce
ningun beneficio ni antes ni ahora ni despues,luego situese y no moleste.

Si las pide por favor y no se las quieren dar simplemente de las gracias ,enseñe
su culo y marchese


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (23 Nov 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Mire usted
> Usted va a dar por culo a las personas que estan trabajando y no les produce
> ningun beneficio ni antes ni ahora ni despues,luego situese y no moleste.
> 
> ...



Lo primero, cuando le he invitado yo a comer a usted para que me insulte llamándome "lelo perdido".
Lo segundo, que clase de dictadorcillo de pacotilla está hecho usted que me dice lo que tengo que hacer o no, ADEMÁS YO NO DOY POR CULO, NO LO HE HECHO NI LO HARÉ DE ESO PUEDE ESTAR USTED SEGURO.
Lo tercero, podría seguir, pero paso de peder el tiempo con usted, no le volveré a contestar.


----------



## C.J. (23 Nov 2010)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> ¿Y por cual vas a empezar? No sea que nos pisemos las mangueras :rolleye: (Aunque sea por mp)



Decirte que la zona de la A-4, usease carretera de Andalucía, ya es terreno yermo.

He pensado también llamar al BdE de Toledo, lo mismo si hay los del sur podíamos quedar pa un viajecito y tomar algo allí que se tarda ná.


----------



## electric0 (23 Nov 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Increible la gilipollez que se ha montado con estas monedas
> Esta bien comprar 100 o 200 ,mas no
> 
> Estais lelos perdidos



Y con el resto ... ¿que hago? a ver... deme ideas que me convenzan...

La bolsa no la controlo, de los bancos no me fio, de deuda publica ni hablamos, el oro no lo domino, para comprar un terreno no me llega, ¿que compro? ¿latunes?, ¿pongo el dinero en papelines de colores en bancolchon?

Y encima con las monedas tengo liquidez automatica en el momento..

¿Al algo mas seguro a dia de hoy para no perder?

Iluminacion pido.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (23 Nov 2010)

C.J. dijo:


> Decirte que la zona de la A-4, usease carretera de Andalucía, ya es terreno yermo.
> 
> He pensado también llamar al BdE de Toledo, lo mismo si hay los del sur podíamos quedar pa un viajecito y tomar algo allí que se tarda ná.



Bueno, pues pa ti la A5 y me quedo en medio que es por donde he empezado hoy 

Sobre lo de ir a Toledo... es una opción si no ponen trabas como en Madrid. Con las 83 del tirón me plantaba, que tampoco quiero muchas más ienso:


----------



## Germain (23 Nov 2010)

Yo si puedo me acercaré mañana al de Valencia, a ver qué pasa.


----------



## VOTIN (23 Nov 2010)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Lo primero, cuando le he invitado yo a comer a usted para que me insulte llamándome "lelo perdido".
> Lo segundo, que clase de dictadorcillo de pacotilla está hecho usted que me dice lo que tengo que hacer o no, ADEMÁS YO NO DOY POR CULO, NO LO HE HECHO NI LO HARÉ DE ESO PUEDE ESTAR USTED SEGURO.
> Lo tercero, podría seguir, pero paso de peder el tiempo con usted, no le volveré a contestar.



No creo que pueda usted invitarme a comer,esta usted muy lejos de nivel
pero veo positivo el que no me replique y no de mas por culo


----------



## EUE (23 Nov 2010)

Como veo que en este hilo ya hay de todo y opiniones para todos los gustos,
puede que la moneda de 12 € de esta colección que más se revalorice (a nivel numismático) sea esta:

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9ciX-QE0NiA?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9ciX-QE0NiA?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

porque sale en youtube con todos los detalles


----------



## VOTIN (23 Nov 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Y con el resto ... ¿que hago? a ver... deme ideas que me convenzan...
> 
> La bolsa no la controlo, de los bancos no me fio, de deuda publica ni hablamos, el oro no lo domino, para comprar un terreno no me llega, ¿que compro? ¿latunes?, ¿pongo el dinero en papelines de colores en bancolchon?
> 
> ...



Ha lo que quieras pero DIVERSIFICA,no pongas todos los huevos en la misma cesta que te los pueden cascar
Tambien tiene un riesgo guardar tanta burrada de monedas en metalico dentro
del domicilo,ni que tuvieras un cofre de piratas para llenarlo de monedas y enterrarlo en el jardin

compra loteria::


----------



## El cid (23 Nov 2010)

Aun queda tiempo, o no. 

Yo ya hice mi acopio hace tiempo, mucha suerte a los tardanos.

No dejeis ni unaaaaaa. )


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (23 Nov 2010)

C.J. dijo:


> Decirte que la zona de la A-4, usease carretera de Andalucía, ya es terreno yermo.
> 
> He pensado también llamar al BdE de Toledo, lo mismo si hay los del sur podíamos quedar pa un viajecito y tomar algo allí que se tarda ná.



Que cabronazo pensaba yo pasarme por Pinto-Valdemoro el lunes...


----------



## electric0 (23 Nov 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Ha lo que quieras pero DIVERSIFICA,no pongas todos los huevos en la misma cesta que te los pueden cascar
> Tambien tiene un riesgo guardar tanta burrada de monedas en metalico dentro
> del domicilo,ni que tuvieras un cofre de piratas para llenarlo de monedas y enterrarlo en el jardin
> 
> compra loteria::



Tengo los huevos en tres cestas distintas, en monedas de 12€ con sus revalorizaciones numismaticas, en monedas de euro a razon de 12€ cada una, y en monedas de plata de 11€ cada una....

Anda¡¡ si es lo mismo tres veces, ¿se me romperan las tres cestas de vez? no creo no, seria muy mala suerte, tendria que caer el euro, la plata y el valor numismatico...

Y no se preocupe por el escondrijo, ni por el peso de la plata, puedo agrandar el escondrijo hasta almacenar varias toneladas sin que noten grietas ni nada, jajajajajaja

y Loteria es la bolsa, los bonos del estado, las preferentes, los dolares, el yuan, .......

Todavia no me ha convencido, ¿se le ocurre algo mas seguro? compartalo, iluminenos, pero no nos cuente mas tonterias tipo loteria, eso le deja mal, no es digno de un gran pensador.

Saludos


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Nov 2010)

C.J. dijo:


> Decirte que la zona de la A-4, usease carretera de Andalucía, ya es terreno yermo.
> 
> He pensado también llamar al BdE de Toledo, lo mismo si hay los del sur podíamos quedar pa un viajecito y tomar algo allí que se tarda ná.



Algún orósfero ya estuvo por Toledo...y saqueo, estilo electric0, las sucursales cercanas al BdE...(en la Caixa de al lado les quedaba una en la caja fuerte :XX De jueves a domingo durante noviembre tienen concurso de pinchos. Dos euros pincho y caña!!


----------



## Germain (23 Nov 2010)

¿Habéis visto eBay? Los ¡Cómpralo ya! mínimos son de 15 euros.


----------



## VOTIN (23 Nov 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Tengo los huevos en tres cestas distintas, en monedas de 12€ con sus revalorizaciones numismaticas, en monedas de euro a razon de 12€ cada una, y en monedas de plata de 11€ cada una....
> 
> Anda¡¡ si es lo mismo tres veces, ¿se me romperan las tres cestas de vez? no creo no, seria muy mala suerte, tendria que caer el euro, la plata y el valor numismatico...
> 
> ...



Vaaaleeeeeee

Si sacas todo el dinero del banco,pongamos 30.000 eur y lo inviertes en monedas pueden pasar 3 años y que un dia necesites una cantidad grande
de dinero y para cambiarlo lo ingreses todo de golpe en la cuenta del banco
Hasta ahi bien
pero.......
A LOS TRES MESES RECIBIRAS UNA CARTA DE HACIENDA PIDIENDOTE EL ORIGEN DEL INGRESO DE ESE DINERO...... y no podras justificar de donde viene Y TE CASCARAN UNA GORDA
Ese es un incoveniente y grave
No es inteligente convertir dinero A en B
Por buena que sea una solucion es necesario diversificar
Es una norma de ORO
Algunas veces las peores inversiones luego son las mejores


----------



## VOTIN (23 Nov 2010)

Germain dijo:


> ¿Habéis visto eBay? Los ¡Cómpralo ya! mínimos son de 15 euros.



Esos anuncios llevan años
Se pueden vender para UK o Alemania,o para algun despistado


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (23 Nov 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Tengo los huevos en tres cestas distintas, en monedas de 12€ con sus revalorizaciones numismaticas, en monedas de euro a razon de 12€ cada una, y en monedas de plata de 11€ cada una....
> 
> Anda¡¡ si es lo mismo tres veces, ¿se me romperan las tres cestas de vez? no creo no, seria muy mala suerte, tendria que caer el euro, la plata y el valor numismatico...
> 
> ...



Yo no perdería mucho más tiempo, entran, insultan, no aportan nada... Joder la chorrada de la DIVERSIFICACIÓN se lo decía yo a mis clientes del banco y consistía en esto:
Para por ejemplo 100.000lereles del abuelo:
10.000 Fondo de Renta Fija (de los que nunca pierden :XX
10.000 Imposición a plazo Fijo al mierda por ciento...
30.000 a fondos de renta variable (abuelo que hay que buscar la emosión)
50.000 a una estructura en vete tu a saber donde que da el x porcientón si se cumplen las 40 normas del copón divino... (hoy en día estas estructuras tienen un peligro extra añadido y es que no están cubiertas por el Fondo de Garantía de Depositos, aunque de hecho se llaman Depositos Estructurados, mucho ojo con esto...)
En fin que cada uno razone lo que quiera y actue con libertad, a persar de que los iluminati siempre pueden ajuidarnos con sus interpelaciones...:bla:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (23 Nov 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> A LOS TRES MESES RECIBIRAS UNA CARTA DE HACIENDA PIDIENDOTE EL ORIGEN DEL INGRESO DE ESE DINERO...... y no podras justificar de donde viene Y TE CASCARAN UNA GORDA
> Ese es un incoveniente y grave
> No es inteligente convertir dinero A en B



El dinero estaba en su cuenta, sale un tiempo (no le piden que justifique el gasto) y vuelve a su cuenta, ¿donde está el incremento patrimonial ilícito?
¿Es que no puedes sacar 5000€ (por poner un ejemplo) para tener en casa y volver a ingresarlos pasados un tiempo? :ouch: (Recuerdo que el impuesto sobre el patrimonio se eliminó, así que da lo mismo tenerlo en una cuenta que en casa sin declararlo cada año, ¿no?)


----------



## C.J. (23 Nov 2010)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Que cabronazo pensaba yo pasarme por Pinto-Valdemoro el lunes...



Ni te pases, lo mismo te digo por Aranjuez y Ciempozuelos.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (23 Nov 2010)

C.J. dijo:


> Ni te pases, lo mismo te digo por Aranjuez y Ciempozuelos.



Joer, me das pánico. Voy a tener que estar a las 8 :00 haciendo cola en la puerta y diciendo "será en octubre" a ver quien se ríe para identificarte y salir corriendo a otra sucursal si estoy detrás de ti


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (23 Nov 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Vaaaleeeeeee
> 
> Si sacas todo el dinero del banco,pongamos 30.000 eur y lo inviertes en monedas pueden pasar 3 años y que un dia necesites una cantidad grande
> de dinero y para cambiarlo lo ingreses todo de golpe en la cuenta del banco
> ...



Me jode traicionar mis principios, pero es que hablas chorradas y se nota que no tienes ni pajolera idea de lo que hablas...
Vamos a ver boniato de huerta, si una persona trabaja y gana x si un día ingresa mucho en el banco (y desde luego 30.000 euros no es nada), podrá justificar de donde viene, de su trabajo... Además por 30000 lereles ¿una gorda? pero si eso no es nada, ni que fuera un delito fiscal, y además que son 30.000 lereles para usted... Vaya un Ricachon de tres al cuarto es usted. Y le pido disculpas por mi tono pero es que tanta tontería junta puede conmigo...


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (23 Nov 2010)

C.J. dijo:


> Ni te pases, lo mismo te digo por Aranjuez y Ciempozuelos.



joder macho, me voy a tener que pasar por pueblos de la noble tierra del Quijote...)


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Nov 2010)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Bueno, pues pa ti la A5 y me quedo en medio que es por donde he empezado hoy
> 
> Sobre lo de ir a Toledo... es una opción si no ponen trabas como en Madrid. Con las 83 del tirón me plantaba, que tampoco quiero muchas más ienso:



Más info en la orósfera.


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (23 Nov 2010)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Joer, me das pánico. Voy a tener que estar a las 8 :00 haciendo cola en la puerta y diciendo "será en octubre" a ver quien se ríe para identificarte y salir corriendo a otra sucursal si estoy detrás de ti



Somos los 3 de la zona sur de Madrid?


----------



## C.J. (23 Nov 2010)

Jaja, Parla, Fuenlabrada, Móstoles, Getafe, Alcorcón, .......aún no los he tocao.


----------



## VOTIN (23 Nov 2010)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> El dinero estaba en su cuenta, sale un tiempo (no le piden que justifique el gasto) y vuelve a su cuenta, ¿donde está el incremento patrimonial ilícito?
> ¿Es que no puedes sacar 5000€ (por poner un ejemplo) para tener en casa y volver a ingresarlos pasados un tiempo? :ouch: (Recuerdo que el impuesto sobre el patrimonio se eliminó, así que da lo mismo tenerlo en una cuenta que en casa sin declararlo cada año, ¿no?)



Si son dos ejercicios fiscales distintos o han pasado varios si puede haber problema,dentro del mismo no
Segun cantidades ,5000 euros no es dinero pero 50.000 si
El banco notifica a Hacienda los datos


----------



## electric0 (23 Nov 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Vaaaleeeeeee
> 
> Si sacas todo el dinero del banco,pongamos 30.000 eur y lo inviertes en monedas pueden pasar 3 años y que un dia necesites una cantidad grande
> de dinero y para cambiarlo lo ingreses todo de golpe en la cuenta del banco
> ...



¿dinero A en B? ¿origen del dinero? si podre justificarlo, pero todavia no nos ha contado donde estan las mejores inversiones, animese y comparta su sabiduria, compartir lo hace a uno grande de verdad.




ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Yo no perdería mucho más tiempo, entran, insultan, no aportan nada... Joder la chorrada de la DIVERSIFICACIÓN se lo decía yo a mis clientes del banco y consistía en esto:
> Para por ejemplo 100.000lereles del abuelo:
> 10.000 Fondo de Renta Fija (de los que nunca pierden :XX
> 10.000 Imposición a plazo Fijo al mierda por ciento...
> ...



Si a mi me gusta, se ponen en evidencia ellos mismos, intentan cambiar de tema, se van por las ramas, no aportan nada, es entretenido....


----------



## C.J. (23 Nov 2010)

Podíamos hacer una quedada argentífera.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Nov 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> A LOS TRES MESES RECIBIRAS UNA CARTA DE HACIENDA PIDIENDOTE EL ORIGEN DEL INGRESO DE ESE DINERO...... y no podras justificar de donde viene Y TE CASCARAN UNA GORDA



Ni de coña. Para eso tenemos los instrumentos para comprar y vender entre foreros. Seguro que en la orósfera alguno se las compra sin problema...

¿Y tú? ¿A quien le vas a vender?

Entendemos que te preocupe el tema...


----------



## Garrapatez (23 Nov 2010)

Estreno firma añadiendo el valor que tendría una onza troy de la plata de estas monedas

Y añado para comparar el precio que tiene la media de todas estas monedas en silber-investor:

>> 1 oz Wiener Philharmoniker	23,35 €
>> 1 oz Silver Eagle	24,35 €
>> 1 oz Maple Leaf	23,40 €
>> 1 oz Koala	25,19 €
>> 1 oz Kookaburra	25,40 €
>> 1 oz Britannia	26,25 €
>> 1 oz Panda	26,59 €
>> 1 oz Libertad	23,78 €
>> 1 oz Lunar II Tiger	25,00 €


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (23 Nov 2010)

C.J. dijo:


> Podíamos hacer una quedada argentífera.



Desde luego los que somos de la zona de Madrid lo tenemos fácil, yo vivo en Getafe, y trabajo en Paseo de Recoletos, asíque ya sabís... Cañas no me gustan, pero a cocacolas no me gana naide... Aunque si no ponemos con el Riberita o similares, entonces si estoy en casa :


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Nov 2010)

C.J. dijo:


> Jaja, Parla, Fuenlabrada, Móstoles, Getafe, Alcorcón, .......aún no los he tocao.



Por el sur anda secondhome que se los habrá pateado todos :XX:

Aunque he leido que hoy ha habido una redada a los cobreros y es posible que haya caido...(me preocupa que no postee...)


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (23 Nov 2010)

joder tengo que actuar rápido, no puedo esperar hasta el jueves para verificar si me llega la remesa desde Barcelona... Sentimientos contradictor ahora mismo en mi corazón, por un lado me quedo sin mis preciados karlillos de a doce, pero por otro lado veo gente que se esfuerza para que no les tomen el pelo... Tenemos que dejar pelados los bancos y cajas, que ni una jodida moneda de plata vuelva al BdE!


----------



## VOTIN (23 Nov 2010)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Me jode traicionar mis principios, pero es que hablas chorradas y se nota que no tienes ni pajolera idea de lo que hablas...
> Vamos a ver boniato de huerta, si una persona trabaja y gana x si un día ingresa mucho en el banco (y desde luego 30.000 euros no es nada), podrá justificar de donde viene, de su trabajo... Además por 30000 lereles ¿una gorda? pero si eso no es nada, ni que fuera un delito fiscal, y además que son 30.000 lereles para usted... Vaya un Ricachon de tres al cuarto es usted. Y le pido disculpas por mi tono pero es que tanta tontería junta puede conmigo...



Claro,usted como Monster gana 60.000 eur diarios
La verdad no se que hace usted en este foro de pobres
En vez de rebuznar improperios consulte usted,hay algun director de banco
en este foro que le puede indicar que le puede pasar
Yo no hablo por hablar..........
8:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Nov 2010)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> joder tengo que actuar rápido, no puedo esperar hasta el jueves para verificar si me llega la remesa desde Barcelona... Sentimientos contradictor ahora mismo en mi corazón, por un lado me quedo sin mis preciados karlillos de a doce, pero por otro lado veo gente que se esfuerza para que no les tomen el pelo... Tenemos que dejar pelados los bancos y cajas, que ni una jodida moneda de plata vuelva al BdE!



Hoygan, y que les parecen las "acciones comando"??

Vamos cuatro en coche, desambarcamos en un municipio y en media hora lo "rastrillamos". Nos hacemos 7-8 pueblos en una mañana, y luego repartimos el botín y nos tomamos unas cañas?


----------



## Optimista bien informado (23 Nov 2010)

Almirante, C.J., lo de las cañas cuando queráis, pero mejor la semana que viene, que me parece que mañana no podemos ninguno )



Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Más info en la orósfera.



No te sigo ienso:


PD: Edito... Monster ¿Piensas que quedan tantas como para poder repartir algo?


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (24 Nov 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Claro,usted como Monster gana 60.000 eur diarios
> La verdad no se que hace usted en este foro de pobres
> En vez de rebuznar improperios consulte usted,hay algun director de banco
> en este foro que le puede indicar que le puede pasar
> ...



Te acabas de retratar a la perfección, si para usted la deidad del conocimiento fiscal es un director de banco... Mire no le cuento mis peripecias en la entidad para la que trabajo porque no le importa, pero vamos hombre no me tome el pelo... Además, hombre no es que yo me saque 60000 euros en nada, digo que 30.000 euros de ahorros es un mierda, que hacienda no se va a meter con nadie por esa cantidad... ¿sabe acaso usted cuantos inspectores de hacienda hay en España? Le sorprendería la cifra. Por cierto, antes de opinar le recomiendo informarse un poquito, eso si ya le digo que yo recomiendo, no le ordeno, usted sanamente puede hacer lo que le salga de los güevos, que para eso estamos en el pais de "pormisgüevos".:XX:


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (24 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Hoygan, y que les parecen las "acciones comando"??
> 
> Vamos cuatro en coche, desambarcamos en un municipio y en media hora lo "rastrillamos". Nos hacemos 7-8 pueblos en una mañana, y luego repartimos el botín y nos tomamos unas cañas?



yo me apunto, puede ser la ostia...:Aplauso:


----------



## electric0 (24 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Hoygan, y que les parecen las "acciones comando"??
> 
> Vamos cuatro en coche, desambarcamos en un municipio y en media hora lo "rastrillamos". Nos hacemos 7-8 pueblos en una mañana, y luego repartimos el botín y nos tomamos unas cañas?



Voy a ampliar la idea, con un coche con remolque y 4 motos en el remolque, junto con el plano de las entidades de la poblacion, y asi es posible que salgan 4 ó 5 pueblos en una mañana, en cualquier caso mucho gasto para un resultado incierto, eso si, divertido tiene que ser de ******** jajajajajajaja



ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Te acabas de retratar a la perfección, si para usted la deidad del conocimiento fiscal es un director de banco... Mire no le cuento mis peripecias en la entidad para la que trabajo porque no le importa, pero vamos hombre no me tome el pelo... Además, hombre no es que yo me saque 60000 euros en nada, digo que 30.000 euros de ahorros es un mierda, que hacienda no se va a meter con nadie por esa cantidad... ¿sabe acaso usted cuantos inspectores de hacienda hay en España? Le sorprendería la cifra. Por cierto, antes de opinar le recomiendo informarse un poquito, eso si ya le digo que yo recomiendo, no le ordeno, usted sanamente puede hacer lo que le salga de los güevos, que para eso estamos en el pais de "pormisgüevos".:XX:



Todavia estoy esperando las ""inversiones alternativas seguras"" con los "guebos" en cestas distintas..jajajajajajaajajaj

Saludos


----------



## VOTIN (24 Nov 2010)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Te acabas de retratar a la perfección, si para usted la deidad del conocimiento fiscal es un director de banco... Mire no le cuento mis peripecias en la entidad para la que trabajo porque no le importa, pero vamos hombre no me tome el pelo... Además, si hombre no es que yo me saque 60000 euros en nada, digo que 30.000 euros de ahorros es un mierda, que hacienda no se va a meter con nadie por esa cantidad... ¿sabe acaso usted cuantos inspectores de hacienda hay en España? Le sorprendería la cifra. Por cierto, antes de opinar le recomiendo informarse un poquito, eso si ya le digo que yo recomiendo, no le ordeno, usted sanamente puede hacer lo que le salga de los güevos, que para eso estamos en el pais de "pormisgüevos".:XX:



Yo tampoco le voy a comentar nada sobre mi vida ,mi deidad fiscal son mis asesores y ahi directores y directores de sucursal de caja de ahorros de pueblo
Depende del pasivo de la sucursal se podria usted enterar que hay incluso
simples interventores que mandan muchisimo mas que muchos directores de
otras sucursales.
Y en concreto conozco un caso de primera mano de lo que le estoy hablando
y no es necesario ningun inspector IGNORANTE que es usted un IGNORANTE
si alguien que tiene normalmente 1000 eur en una cuenta,año tras año,y de repente ingresa 30000 eur RECIBE LA CARTITA para que antes de realizar la
declaracion ese año justifique la procedencia de ese dinero.

De pena trabajara usted para alguna caja de ahorros de pueblo
y desde luego no creo que deba pasar de simple botones dada su ignorancia,sino es simplemete eso


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (24 Nov 2010)

La verdad es que no se porque está en la naturaleza de mucha gente eso de "restar"... En vez de aportar de verdad algo que nos haga reflexionar, que aprendamos un poquito más, el tio lleta, se caga en tó y ya no vuelve a dar señales de vida... En este hilo he podido colaborar algo más y lo he hecho encantadísimo porque creo que todos debemos ayudarnos en lo posible (por los tiempos que vienen y tal), pero en otros hilos mucho más complicados que este, como el oficial de oro, no puedo más que aprender de los que saben de verdad... Por eso es por lo que me parece tan fuera de lugar la salida del tiesto de muchos foreros... la verdad es que no se de que pasta están hechos, ni a que aspiran metiendo la pata tanto e intentando joder tan infantilmente... O soy yo o algo le pasa a esta clase de personas...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 Nov 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> IGNORANTE que es usted un IGNORANTE



¿Por qué no te vas a la mierda y dejas de insultar a los que aportan y comparten?



VOTIN dijo:


> si alguien que tiene normalmente 1000 eur en una cuenta,año tras año,y de repente ingresa 30000 eur RECIBE LA CARTITA para que antes de realizar la
> declaracion ese año justifique la procedencia de ese dinero.



Lo de ingresar 30.000 en efectivo es de gilipollas. No hace falta para nada.


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (24 Nov 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo tampoco le voy a comentar nada sobre mi vida ,mi deidad fiscal son mis asesores y ahi directores y directores de sucursal de caja de ahorros de pueblo
> Depende del pasivo de la sucursal se podria usted enterar que hay incluso
> simples interventores que mandan muchisimo mas que muchos directores de
> otras sucursales.
> ...



Ya no hay botones en los bancos, y nunca los ha habido en las cajas que yo sepa. Si usted ingresa 30.000 de golpe en efectivo si que tendrá que informarlo a la hora de hacer el ingreso (y firmarlo junto con el dni y nombre completo), no se haga más líos no pasamos de ahí, usted dice que son ahorros que tenía en su casa y nadie le puede decir nada, otra cosa es que la persona sea como usted y no trabaje ni tenga beneficio alguno para esta sociedad...
Por cierto, no me insulte más, estoy siendo muy educado con usted.
Por cierto gracias por enseñarme como funciona el negocio bancario, NO TIENE USTED NI PUTA IDEA, COMO CON TODO LO DEMÁS...
Podría seguir pero es que usted cansa...


----------



## VOTIN (24 Nov 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Voy a ampliar la idea, con un coche con remolque y 4 motos en el remolque, junto con el plano de las entidades de la poblacion, y asi es posible que salgan 4 ó 5 pueblos en una mañana, en cualquier caso mucho gasto para un resultado incierto, eso si, divertido tiene que ser de ******** jajajajajajaja
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le he dicho que diversifique
Diversificar no es como ha rebuznado el forero anterior que se dedicaba a engañar viejas para que lo pusiera en activos de riesgo el 90% y solo el 10% se lo remuneraba a peo puta en IPF
Diversificar es tener de todo,en sitios diferentes
Si te encabezonas en solo monedas por ejemplo no las guardes todas juntas
y en el mismo domicilio

Lo mas inteligente es guardar en IPF al 4% una parte importante,otra en metalico papel y otra en esas monedas
Aunque en mi caso la compra de monedas es solo un divertimento,no lo considero inversion


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (24 Nov 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Le he dicho que diversifique
> Diversificar no es como ha rebuznado el forero anterior que se dedicaba a engañar viejas para que lo pusiera en activos de riesgo el 90% y solo el 10% se lo remuneraba a peo puta en IPF
> Diversificar es tener de todo,en sitios diferentes
> Si te encabezonas en solo monedas por ejemplo no las guardes todas juntas
> ...



Yo no he dicho eso, aprenda a leer antes de atribuir acciones a alguien...
Por cierto esto que esta haciendo usted conmigo es como decirlo... Ah sí está usted infligiendome improperios (Injuria grave de palabra, especialmente la que se utiliza para echar en cara algo a alguien:le soltó una sarta de improperios).
Tontorrón no te enfades, si es que te vas tirando el pisto por el foro y luego demuestras ser un don nadie muy maleducado...:abajo:


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (24 Nov 2010)

Por cierto Votin, DILE A TUS ASESORES QUE ERES UNA MIERDA DE CLIENTE, POR SI NO LO SABEN...


----------



## VOTIN (24 Nov 2010)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Ya no hay botones en los bancos, *y nunca los ha habido en las cajas que yo sepa.* Si usted ingresa 30.000 de golpe en efectivo si que tendrá que informarlo a la hora de hacer el ingreso (y firmarlo junto con el dni y nombre completo), no se haga más líos no pasamos de ahí, *usted dice que son ahorros que tenía en su casa y nadie le puede decir nada,* otra cosa es que la persona sea como usted y no trabaje ni tenga beneficio alguno para esta sociedad...
> Por cierto, no me insulte más, estoy siendo muy educado con usted.
> Por cierto gracias por enseñarme como funciona el negocio bancario, NO TIENE USTED NI PUTA IDEA, COMO CON TODO LO DEMÁS...
> Podría seguir pero es que usted cansa...



Lo ve como siempre puede aprender
Hay quienes entraron de BOTONES en ciertas cajas y hoy estan 3 pisos por 
arriba de los directores .De eso hace mas de 20 años.
De asesor no se ganara usted la vida nunca eso esta claro
No escriba mas tonterias sino sabe lo que dice
Para su informacion,trabajo,manejo a gente como usted a diario y a algunos mas, y mantengo mas gente que usted con mis impuestos tanto a la SS como
a los otros


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 Nov 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Lo mas inteligente es guardar en IPF al 4% una parte importante,*otra en metalico papel* y otra en esas monedas
> Aunque en mi caso la compra de monedas es solo un divertimento,no lo considero inversion



Joder, vaya mendrugo. En plan de tener papel, no veo cual es el problema de tener monedas de 12 euros. Tienes las ventajas del papel y las del metal. 

En todo caso, ya conocemos a Votin. Hace dos años cuando pronosticaba bajadas espeluznantes del oro a partir de las navidades del 2008, le descubrimos que andaba comprando monedas de oro como un desesperado en Ebay (su "lista de pujas" era pública ). El tío echaba mierda sobre el oro esperando no tener competencia en las pujas. :: Le metí un gran owneo sobrepujándole un 8 escudos y acabó pagando 40 euros de más  (fue trivial porque simultáneamente había pujado en otro que había acabado más alto y sabía que tenía la puja oculta más alta jajajjajaja...desde entonces, comprensiblemente, me odia...)

Bien, lo que creo es que Votin anda rastreando las sucursales como un desesperado, y entra en este hilo para sabotear la competencia ::

Ya, ya,...no tiene muchas neuronas...ya lo sabemos...


----------



## electric0 (24 Nov 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Le he dicho que diversifique
> Diversificar no es como ha rebuznado el forero anterior que se dedicaba a engañar viejas para que lo pusiera en activos de riesgo el 90% y solo el 10% se lo remuneraba a peo puta en IPF
> Diversificar es tener de todo,en sitios diferentes
> Si te encabezonas en solo monedas por ejemplo no las guardes todas juntas
> ...



Me reconozco torpe e inutil, a ver, ilumineme....

Diversificar es tener de todo,en sitios diferentes

¿que y donde?

guardes todas juntas y en el mismo domicilio

quien ha dicho que las tengo en un domicilio?

IPF al 4% una parte importante,otra en metalico papel y otra en esas monedas

IPF al 4% ¿con riesgo de quiebra ya no de los bancos, si no del pais entero, incluso de europa entera? ¿lo recuperaria alguna vez?

¿metalico papel? ni lee, ni ha vivido una guerra, ni sabe lo que dice

Aunque en mi caso la compra de monedas es solo un divertimento,no lo considero inversion

Quien coño le ha dicho que estoy invirtiendo??? solo estoy conservando valor, no especulando, si me sale ganar mas vale, y si no tengo lo del principio

Mire, lo siento, soy tan burro que no me convence, debera de esforzarse un poco mas, siento darle tanto trabajo, pero es que soy un verdadero inutil.


----------



## VOTIN (24 Nov 2010)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Por cierto Votin, DILE A TUS ASESORES QUE ERES UNA MIERDA DE CLIENTE, POR SI NO LO SABEN...



Lo saben
pero me quieren


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (24 Nov 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Lo ve como siempre puede aprender
> Hay quienes entraron de BOTONES en ciertas cajas y hoy estan 3 pisos por
> arriba de los directores .De eso hace mas de 20 años.
> De asesor no se ganara usted la vida nunca eso esta claro
> ...



Cuando usted habla (con tanta prepotencia como lo hace) mete la pata. Si eso me pasara a mi, me sentiría muy desgraciado... No ve usted que la gente que aqui opinamos intentamos hacerlo de manera constructiva? ¿y por qué usted lo primero que ha hecho es insultarnos? y encima sigue con lo mismo... Yo sinceramente le digo que no está aportando usted nada positivo.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (24 Nov 2010)

Por dios, ¿por qué le dais conversación a este cuadrúpedo? ¿os va la zoofilia? :XX:


----------



## VOTIN (24 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Joder, vaya mendrugo. En plan de tener papel, no veo cual es el problema de tener monedas de 12 euros. Tienes las ventajas del papel y las del metal.
> 
> En todo caso, ya conocemos a Votin. Hace dos años cuando pronosticaba bajadas espeluznantes del oro a partir de las navidades del 2008, le descubrimos que andaba comprando monedas de oro como un desesperado en Ebay (su "lista de pujas" era pública ). El tío echaba mierda sobre el oro esperando no tener competencia en las pujas. :: Le metí un gran owneo sobrepujándole un 8 escudos y acabó pagando 40 euros de más  (fue trivial porque simultáneamente había pujado en otro que había acabado más alto y sabía que tenía la puja oculta más alta jajajjajaja...desde entonces, comprensiblemente, me odia...)
> 
> ...



La ventaja del papel es el VOLUMEN
no creo que puedas salir corriendo con 10000 eur en monedas en el bolsillo::
Ya te he dado las gracias por comprar por 600 eur aquella moneda gracias a ti
no insitas mas,que pesao eres
Te valoras en exceso si piensas que puedo perder mi tiempo odiandote,mas
bien me rio con tus fantasias y/o cuentos jajajajajaj
como cuando ganaste en un dia 60.000 EUR de trader ajajajajaj
Yo tengo unas 130 monedas y no voy a comprar mas
Casi lo mismo que me he gastado en loteria jajajajajajajaja
AHG!!!! gracias por darme el numero que dices que toca,si lo hace ire a visitarte a Madris para invitarte a un bocata de calamares


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (24 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Joder, vaya mendrugo. En plan de tener papel, no veo cual es el problema de tener monedas de 12 euros. Tienes las ventajas del papel y las del metal.
> 
> En todo caso, ya conocemos a Votin. Hace dos años cuando pronosticaba bajadas espeluznantes del oro a partir de las navidades del 2008, le descubrimos que andaba comprando monedas de oro como un desesperado en Ebay (su "lista de pujas" era pública ). El tío echaba mierda sobre el oro esperando no tener competencia en las pujas. :: Le metí un gran owneo sobrepujándole un 8 escudos y acabó pagando 40 euros de más  (fue trivial porque simultáneamente había pujado en otro que había acabado más alto y sabía que tenía la puja oculta más alta jajajjajaja...desde entonces, comprensiblemente, me odia...)
> 
> ...



Joder monster ni te imaginas la carcajada que me acabo de echar yo solo en mi casa, mis dos gatitas han salido escopetadas del sofá... Es cojonudo! Si es que el tio es un paquete, habla de cosas sin importancia, se pierde en detalles que nada tienen que ver... La verdad que definirlo mejor es imposible: MENDRUGO! ES CULPABLE DE SER UN JODIDO MENDRUGO! No le quería ofender lo prometo, pero es que el tío es muy tonto... Joder Monster todavía me estoy riendo casi no puedo ni escribir... Esta noche antes de cerrar los ojos y dormirme calentito en la cama lo haré con una sonrisa en los labios gracias al MENDRUGO DEL VOTIN... 
VAYA LUMBRERAS... y yo intentando comprender la razón de su envilecimiento (uuuummm envilecimiento que curioso justo lo que les está pasando a los papelitos que tanto le gustan al Guru de las inversiones...):XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## VOTIN (24 Nov 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Por dios, ¿por qué le dais conversación a este cuadrúpedo? ¿os va la zoofilia? :XX:



Hombre!!!!
Mi mascota preferida!!!!!!!
Cuanto tiempo sin verte,¿que?¿ como va tu caza de judios?
¿Hoy dan dia libre en el frenopatico las monjitas?::


----------



## Garrapatez (24 Nov 2010)

Bueno al final mañana por la mañana quién se encarga de controlar la cola de foreros en el BDE, lo digo para evitar los empujones cuando alguien quiera colarse.

Comportaos bien en la cola que si no saldrá el cajero calvo a primera hora y es capaz de poneros el cartel de KARLILLOS_AGOTADOS


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (24 Nov 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Hombre!!!!
> Mi mascota preferida!!!!!!!
> Cuanto tiempo sin verte,¿que?¿ como va tu caza de judios?
> ¿Hoy dan dia libre en el frenopatico las monjitas?::



Está claro que el tío es un SUPERCLASE, VAYA MONO!!!!:XX::XX::XX:
NO PUEDO PARAR DE REIR!!! TE QUIERO TIO ERES LA JODIDA MONDA, LA ALEGRÍA DE LA HUERTA!!!!:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## electric0 (24 Nov 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Por dios, ¿por qué le dais conversación a este cuadrúpedo? ¿os va la zoofilia? :XX:



Por que no me gusta lo que ponen en la tele a estas horas, no tengo mucho sueño todavia, y asi se queda el solo en la mas triste evidencia...

No se... es entretenido.. aparte de ameno y constructivo, ademas de que sirve como ejemplo del mal ejemplo... y como le decia a un amigo el otro dia, hasta de los coprolitos se puede sacar una buena e interesante informacion, vamos que casi haria yo ciencia la escatologia.

Un cordial saludo Putin


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (24 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Bueno al final mañana por la mañana quién se encarga de controlar la cola de foreros en el BDE, lo digo para evitar los empujones cuando alguien quiera colarse.
> 
> Comportaos bien en la cola que si no saldrá el cajero calvo a primera hora y es capaz de poneros el cartel de KARLILLOS_AGOTADOS



Yo lo he comentado antes en la ventanilla 31 lo tienen bien claro, las monedas de 12 euros agotadas y el cajero que me atendió me dijo que no recibirían más que ahora son de a 20...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 Nov 2010)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Joder monster ni te imaginas la carcajada que me acabo de echar yo solo en mi casa, mis dos gatitas han salido escopetadas del sofá... Es cojonudo! Si es que el tio es un paquete, habla de cosas sin importancia, se pierde en detalles que nada tienen que ver... La verdad que definirlo mejor es imposible: MENDRUGO! ES CULPABLE DE SER UN JODIDO MENDRUGO! No le quería ofender lo prometo, pero es que el tío es muy tonto... Joder Monster todavía me estoy riendo casi no puedo ni escribir... Esta noche antes de cerrar los ojos y dormirme calentito en la cama lo haré con una sonrisa en los labios gracias al MENDRUGO DEL VOTIN...
> VAYA LUMBRERAS... y yo intentando comprender la razón de su envilecimiento (uuuummm envilecimiento que curioso justo lo que les está pasando a los papelitos que tanto le gustan al Guru de las inversiones...):XX::XX::XX::XX:



Ummm...buenas son las risas...pero no hay que menospreciar a Votin. Es un ser primitivo que tiene sus argucias...

POR EJEMPLO: Está consiguiendo ensuciar este hilo para entorpecer a los que legítimamente buscan información sobre las monedas de 12 euros. Espera con ello tener más vía libre por Levante...

Propongo que se le reporte por ensuciar el hilo. Yo ahora lo hago.


----------



## VOTIN (24 Nov 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Me reconozco torpe e inutil, a ver, ilumineme....
> 
> Diversificar es tener de todo,en sitios diferentes
> 
> ...



Supongo que en Bosnia te traumatizaste,
no creo que lleguemos a esos extremos pero supongo que es tu experiencia
mas alla de plata y armas no creo que confies


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (24 Nov 2010)

Tienes toda la razón, joder lo de "ser primitivo que tiene sus argucias" es exacto por lo qeu veo. Disculpa la pregunta, como puedo reportarle yo también? Es que en esto del foro soy muy nuevo y por tanto ignorante...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 Nov 2010)

No se si os habéis fijado, pero este hilo lo está leyendo ahora mismo MUCHA gente. En un "refresco" de 10 minutos el número de visitas ha crecido en 300-400 :8:

Mañana en el BdE igual hay cola de burbujistas...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 Nov 2010)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Tienes toda la razón, joder lo de "ser primitivo que tiene sus argucias" es exacto por lo qeu veo. Disculpa la pregunta, como puedo reportarle yo también? Es que en esto del foro soy muy nuevo y por tanto ignorante...



Dale a la señal roja arriba a la derecha. En particular en uno de los mensajes donde te insulta sin que medie provocación. Con varios reportes le cae el baneo fijo.


----------



## VOTIN (24 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Ummm...buenas son las risas...pero no hay que menospreciar a Votin. *Es un ser primitivo* que tiene sus argucias...
> 
> POR EJEMPLO: Está consiguiendo ensuciar este hilo para entorpecer a los que legítimamente buscan información sobre las monedas de 12 euros. Espero con ello tener más vía libre por Levante...
> 
> *Propongo que se le reporte por ensuciar el hilo. Yo ahora lo hago*.



Yo en cambio no te reporto
Para que veas que no te odio
eso si ,eres la estrella de este circo


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (24 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Dale a la señal roja arriba a la derecha. En particular en uno de los mensajes donde te insulta sin que medie provocación. Con varios reportes le cae el baneo fijo.



Ok me pongo a revisar gracias monster.


----------



## VOTIN (24 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Dale a la señal roja arriba a la derecha. En particular en uno de los mensajes donde te insulta sin que medie provocación. Con varios reportes le cae el baneo fijo.



Antes dile que edite los mensajes en que me insulta para que no lo baneen a el
de oficio
Yo ya ves
A ti ni a el os reporto
Soy un Señor


----------



## electric0 (24 Nov 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Supongo que en Bosnia te traumatizaste,
> no creo que lleguemos a esos extremos pero supongo que es tu experiencia
> mas alla de plata y armas no creo que confies



Mire sinceramente, yo no tengo la culpa de sus limitaciones psicofisicas, que cuando menos parecen serias.

Me lleva faltando al respeto en bastantes post, por si no se ha dado cuenta le llevo tratando de ud desde el principio, y nunca le he dicho que le permitia tratarme de tu, por no decir nada de otros insultos.

Y no, no voy a confiar en una persona como ud. ni ahora ni nunca, ya que con su actitud lo unico que inspira es pena, ya que sus aportes mas que limitados son mas bien inexistentes.

Sinceramente pienso que si la escatologia es alguna vez una ciencia, ud sera un motivo de estudio para un trimestre entero por lo menos.

Y sepa que no le voy a contestar mas a ningun post, por que los escritos hasta ahora yo tengo bastante, y supongo que muchos foreros tambien.

Un saludo, y ya puede ud "largar" lo que quiera, pero ya sabe lo que dicen de los que hablan solos.


----------



## VOTIN (24 Nov 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Mire sinceramente, yo no tengo la culpa de sus limitaciones psicofisicas, que cuando menos parecen serias.
> 
> Me lleva faltando al respeto en bastantes post, por si no se ha dado cuenta le llevo tratando de ud desde el principio, y nunca le he dicho que le permitia tratarme de tu, por no decir nada de otros insultos.
> 
> ...



No creo haber dicho nada con intencion de insultarle
Usted dijo haber vivido una guerra civil,y salvo la del congo o nicaragua no creo que pueda haber vivido otra
Y si usted no es un anciano y ha dicho que esta jubilado sera porque fue militar
Nada mas,deduccion no insulto


----------



## Garrapatez (24 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> No se si os habéis fijado, pero este hilo lo está leyendo ahora mismo MUCHA gente. En un "refresco" de 10 minutos el número de visitas ha crecido en 300-400 :8:
> 
> Mañana en el BdE igual hay cola de burbujistas...



Esta claro que ha habido un efecto exponencial del boca a boca de unos días para acá. 

Algún cabronazo ha avisado a todos sus familiares y amigos y estos a su vez han hecho lo propio.

Así no me extraña que se hayan esquilmado las reservas.


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (24 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Esta claro que ha habido un efecto exponencial del boca a boca de unos días para acá.
> 
> Algún cabronazo ha avisado a todos sus familiares y amigos y estos a su vez han hecho lo propio.
> 
> Así no me extraña que se hayan esquilmado las reservas.



Es normal, la gente poco a poco vamos espabilando... aunque sea a palos...


----------



## Pogues (24 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Mañana en el BdE igual hay cola de burbujistas...



Si, a recoger la última tanda y si me pueden guardar algunas para el lunes...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 Nov 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> No creo haber dicho nada con intencion de insultarle
> Usted dijo haber vivido una guerra civil,y salvo la del congo o nicaragua no creo que pueda haber vivido otra
> Y si usted no es un anciano y ha dicho que esta jubilado sera porque fue militar
> Nada mas,deduccion no insulto



Votino, no "deduzcas" tanto, ni vayas de listo que electric0 ni te va a contestar. No tienes ni puta idea.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Esta claro que ha habido un efecto exponencial del boca a boca de unos días para acá.
> 
> Algún cabronazo ha avisado a todos sus familiares y amigos y estos a su vez han hecho lo propio.
> 
> Así no me extraña que se hayan esquilmado las reservas.



Yo creo que está bien que se corra la voz. Cuando la gente vea que la nueva moneda tiene la misma plata y vale 8 euros más...a lo mejor hasta piensan y reflexionan sobre el dinero...y se dan cuenta que los billetes son puro papel...


----------



## electric0 (24 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Esta claro que ha habido un efecto exponencial del boca a boca de unos días para acá.
> 
> Algún cabronazo ha avisado a todos sus familiares y amigos y estos a su vez han hecho lo propio.
> 
> Así no me extraña que se hayan esquilmado las reservas.



Era previsible, por eso hay que hacer las tareas antes, esto viene a ser como estudiar para un examen, si lo dejas para ultima hora no eres capaz de meterte tantos datos en la cabeza en tan poco tiempo.

Aqui pasa lo mismo, si pretendes el ultimo dia comprar todo lo que tienes en monedas de 12€ pues sera imposible, con mucha suerte y ayuda encontraras 200 o 300, y te quedaras con la fustracion de haber podido comprar 2000 o 3000, y si quieres mas de las 200 o 300 de ultima hora, tendras que pagarlas mas caras de 12€, eso si alguien te las quiere vender, que eso es otra, ya que yo por ejemplo no vendo...

en fin... cosas de la vida.


----------



## VOTIN (24 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Votino, no "deduzcas" tanto, ni vayas de listo que electric0 ni te va a contestar. No tienes ni puta idea.



Deja de hacer el mongolo queriendo ser el muerto en el entierro y la novia en la
boda y no te metas en lo que no te importa opinando por los demas

PD
Ni me importa tu vida ni la suya


----------



## Garrapatez (24 Nov 2010)

Bueno por hoy basta.

Mañana saldremos de muchas dudas.

Y recuerden: Tengan cuidado ahí fuera y que no les cuelen chapas de sub-buteo en vez de Karlillos.
::


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 Nov 2010)

217 visitas en media hora a este hilo entre la 1:30 y las 2:00

¡Juas! El próximo lunes no queda ni una moneda.


----------



## electric0 (24 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> 217 visitas en media hora a este hilo entre la 1:30 y las 2:00
> 
> ¡Juas! El próximo lunes no queda ni una moneda.



El proximo lunes???? ni al viernes llegan, jajjajajaj

saludos y buenos dias


----------



## Violator (24 Nov 2010)

¿Alguien ha pasado hoy por el BdE en Madrid?
Se agradecería "feedback"


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (24 Nov 2010)

Violator dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha pasado hoy por el BdE en Madrid?
> Se agradecería "feedback"



Yo no vuelvo a ir, me lo dejaron bien claro ayer... Además violator nadie te va a responder a estas horas, ESTAN ADQUIRIENDO NUESTROS KARLILLOS....:Aplauso:


----------



## Violator (24 Nov 2010)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Yo no vuelvo a ir, me lo dejaron bien claro ayer... Además violator nadie te va a responder a estas horas, ESTAN ADQUIRIENDO NUESTROS KARLILLOS....:Aplauso:



Bueno, si es cierto lo que comentas, mas que adquiriendo estarán saliendo con las manos vacias


----------



## electric0 (24 Nov 2010)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Yo no vuelvo a ir, me lo dejaron bien claro ayer... Además violator nadie te va a responder a estas horas, ESTAN ADQUIRIENDO NUESTROS KARLILLOS....:Aplauso:



Buenos dias almirante, no todavia no he salido, jajajajajajaja, dentro de una horilla salgo al ultimo barrio inexplorado, y despues a esperar acontecimientos, otra cosa ya no puedo hacer...., bueno, si podria, podria cojer el coche, irme a sevilla, dar un salto a madrid, o quizas granada o jaen.... pero esque no tengo ganas..., muchos kilometros con un resultado incierto...

Bueno, ya luego si eso nos contamos....

saludos


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (24 Nov 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Buenos dias almirante, no todavia no he salido, jajajajajajaja, dentro de una horilla salgo al ultimo barrio inexplorado, y despues a esperar acontecimientos, otra cosa ya no puedo hacer...., bueno, si podria, podria cojer el coche, irme a sevilla, dar un salto a madrid, o quizas granada o jaen.... pero esque no tengo ganas..., muchos kilometros con un resultado incierto...
> 
> Bueno, ya luego si eso nos contamos....
> 
> saludos



Buenos días electric0, pues si que el resultado puede ser jodido, de todas maneras es lo que hablamos ayer, si la plata se sube a la estratosfera, los karlillos de a 20 pueden ser también una buena inversión, yo como lo veo es que estamos en el momento de las materias primas y esta fase yo la vea en sus comienzos. Estoy plenamente convencido de que aún no hemos visto nada, y que mucha gente que te dió caña va a tenerse que comer sus palabras...


----------



## lcdbop (24 Nov 2010)

Mi experiencia en las sucursales de entidades es que no suelen tener monedas, alguna suelta. En un par si que han tenido cantidad (en una 50 y en otra 14). La única vez que he ido al BdE sí me dieron 100 (iba acompañado, puede ser que por eso me dieran más de las 83). El resto de veces toca encargarlas en alguna sucursal. De momento me las traen, a ver si la semana que viene también, aunque no lo tengo claro.
Saludos.


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (24 Nov 2010)

Violator dijo:


> Bueno, si es cierto lo que comentas, mas que adquiriendo estarán saliendo con las manos vacias



Pues si tiene toda la pinta de que están saliendo con las manos vacias, yo ayer en getafe solo pille 10 tristes monedas, y encima 2 de ellas estan sin envoltorio y muy feas, pero bueno da igual, monedas son... Si has seguido el hilo completo desde ayer sabrás que yo estoy a la espera de que me traigan una remesa de 1200 lereles mañana, aún no tengo confirmación de la misma, pero si la recibo y puedo pedir más, ya sabeis a quien podeis acudir... Aunque esto si va a estar jodido de verdad :´(


----------



## Violator (24 Nov 2010)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Pues si tiene toda la pinta de que están saliendo con las manos vacias, yo ayer en getafe solo pille 10 tristes monedas, y encima 2 de ellas estan sin envoltorio y muy feas, pero bueno da igual, monedas son... Si has seguido el hilo completo desde ayer sabrás que yo estoy a la espera de que me traigan una remesa de 1200 lereles mañana, aún no tengo confirmación de la misma, pero si la recibo y puedo pedir más, ya sabeis a quien podeis acudir... Aunque esto si va a estar jodido de verdad :´(



Sí, lo he seguido entero, y vi tu mensaje sobre la remesa que encargaste. Se agradece la oferta, yo estoy interesado. A ver si hay suerte y las consigues.
Y si no, habrá que ir pensando en si comprar las de 20€ es interesante visto la que esta cayendo.


----------



## electric0 (24 Nov 2010)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Buenos días electric0, pues si que el resultado puede ser jodido, de todas maneras es lo que hablamos ayer, si la plata se sube a la estratosfera, los karlillos de a 20 pueden ser también una buena inversión, yo como lo veo es que estamos en el momento de las materias primas y esta fase yo la vea en sus comienzos. Estoy plenamente convencido de que aún no hemos visto nada, y que mucha gente que te dió caña va a tenerse que comer sus palabras...



BUeno, vamos de bancos, jajajaaj, hoy en coche en contra de lo habitual, pero es que llueve, y como va a ser el ultimo dia como que me da igual.

Luego ya esta tarde-noche comentamos.

Venga un saludo


----------



## Burbujilimo (24 Nov 2010)

Bueno, pues creo que he llegado tarde a las de plata de 12 €:
- He llamado a las dos sucursales con las que trato y me dicen que no les quedan ni en la sucursal, ni en la central, que vaya directamente al BdE.
- He llamado al BdE (madrid) y me dicen que no les quedan, que sólo las de 20 euros. Además el tio parecía estar un poco hasta las narices de responder lo mismo.

Intentaré visitar un par de sucursales entre hoy y mañana a ver si saco algo.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (24 Nov 2010)

Bueno, pues después de rastrillar mi ciudad tengo que decir que sí que quedaban monedas, haciéndo énfasis en el quedaban )

Ha sido una mañana muy productiva (mucho más que ayer) pero el ir en bici entre zonas, en lugar de a pata, me ha hecho ganar mucho tiempo y el resultado se nota. Si ayer visité unas 20, hoy he perdido la cuenta de las sucursales que he visitado (60 o 70) pero me he traido unas 200 monedas en 4 horillas de deporte  (también siendo un poco maleducado, porque en los sitios que había mucha cola, esperaba a que terminara el que estaba siendo atendido y preguntaba por las monedas, así me he ahorrado esperar en la mayoría de las visitas a entidades "grandes" o )

Si alguien quiere husmear por la zona sur, que no pierda mucho el tiempo en Fuenlabrada. Si eso que vaya por Loranca y la zona nueva (universidad - hospital) que hasta allí ya no me he acercado :rolleye:

PD: Lo cierto es que, en el resto, quedan algunas en las 4 o 5 sucursales de bancaja, banca de valencia y unicaja que, aunque tenían (o eso decían) no me las han cambiado por no ser cliente. Pero mira, para ellos.


----------



## agl_2002 (24 Nov 2010)

Buenas, pues ahí estaba el primero de la cola en el bde de barcelona dispuesto a comprar un buen numero de monedas. entablé conversación con un hombre que tenía una tienda d numismática e iba a por las monedas de 20euros. Me dijo cosas q me descolocaron un poco:

-q sí, q las monedas t las reembolsaban, pero siempre q el bde quiera. q él lo q iba haciendo es deshacerse de las antiguas e ir comprando las nuevas. la verdad es q esto aplica a todo. los billetes tienen valor mientras q el bde quiera. claro, q en el caso d las monedas es más arriesgado xq los poseedores son menos y causaría menos revuelo.

-q t vendían 6 euros de plata a 12 euros. (error mío por fiarme de los foreros y no llevarme aprendida la cotización)

total, q he comprado un numero muy inferior d monedas a las q pensaba. pero sí q tienen bastantes en stock y no las han retirado (aún).
he comprobado la cotización y el valor de la moneda se ajusta mucho a la cotizacion actual de la plata (los foreros no fallan). 

Saludos,


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (24 Nov 2010)

agl_2002 dijo:


> *total, q he comprado un numero muy inferior d monedas a las q pensaba.* pero sí q tienen bastantes en stock y no las han retirado (aún).
> he comprobado la cotización y el valor de la moneda se ajusta mucho a la cotizacion actual de la plata (los foreros no fallan).
> 
> Saludos,



*Total, que el numis te ha boicoteado la compra y encima le das las gracias. *

Se ha comentado hasta la saciedad que los karlillos como inversión no eran la mejor opción pero como seguro sí. Sin embargo en las últimas semanas con la subida de la plata han cambiado las tornas. De ahí el furor que hemos vivido en el foro.

Dentro de poco se las tendrás que comprar a tu amigo numis (que tendrá a cientos) por mucho más de los 12 lereles de ahora.

Y entonces te acordarás de más de uno.

Saludos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 Nov 2010)

agl_2002 dijo:


> Buenas, pues ahí estaba el primero de la cola en el bde de barcelona dispuesto a comprar un buen numero de monedas. entablé conversación con un hombre que tenía una tienda d numismática e iba a por las monedas de 20euros. Me dijo cosas q me descolocaron un poco:
> 
> -q sí, q las monedas t las reembolsaban, pero siempre q el bde quiera. q él lo q iba haciendo es deshacerse de las antiguas e ir comprando las nuevas. la verdad es q esto aplica a todo. los billetes tienen valor mientras q el bde quiera. claro, q en el caso d las monedas es más arriesgado xq los poseedores son menos y causaría menos revuelo.



Los karlillos son la peste para los numis. EL BdE los compra por 12 euros!! ¿Como van ellos a comprarlos por el 40% bajo spot al que están acostumbrados? Su deseo más ferviente es que no las reembolse el BdE y meter miedo con ello (a quien del foro nos recuerda? ienso: )...pero siempre ha habido un periodo de cambio de varios años (las pesetas siguen pudiendose cambiar por euros). Normal que les joda.



agl_2002 dijo:


> -q t vendían 6 euros de plata a 12 euros. (error mío por fiarme de los foreros y no llevarme aprendida la cotización)



No deberías fiarte de nadie y ser capaz de hacer el cálculo tu solito:

18 x 0,925 x (cotización del gramo de plata) =(ahora) 18 x 0,925 x 0,661 = 11,01 euros

(recuerda que si el Kg está a 661, el gramo está a 0,661...:: )

Vaya con el numis "profesional"... 



agl_2002 dijo:


> total, q he comprado un numero muy inferior d monedas a las q pensaba. pero sí q tienen bastantes en stock y no las han retirado (aún).
> he comprobado la cotización y el valor de la moneda se ajusta mucho a la cotizacion actual de la plata (los foreros no fallan).
> 
> Saludos,



No fallamos 


Pregunta: ¿En Barna tienen restricción de monedas?

Me apuesto algo a que nuestro querido detractor de las monedas de 12 euros, TioGilipeto, estaba en la cola. :XX:


----------



## merche400 (24 Nov 2010)

A ver una cosa....

Yo tengo un saldo en la VISA de unos 6000 euros a crédito que me cargan el primer día del mes siguiente.

¿sería interesante perder el tiempo en "invertir" esos 6000 euros en vez de en credito en monedas de 12 o de 20? Es decir...
1º El día 2 de cada mes, saco los 6000 euros y los cambio por monedas de 12 o de 20 euros
2º El día 28 de cada mez, me voy al banco e ingreso las monedas de plata de 12 ó de 20 otra vez.
3º El día 1 de cada mes, me cargan los 6000 euros y, tengo 6000 euros en cartilla.
4º El día 2 vuelvo a sacar los 6000 euros de crédito y repetir ciclo.

¿Que os parece? Es una forma de estar en metal durante casi todo el mes y no arriesgar mas que el tiempo perdido . Unos 6 viajes al BDE.


----------



## Germain (24 Nov 2010)

En la sucursal de Valencia aún tienen. Hoy tenían de cajera a una chica muy mona y muy maja que antes de darme las monedas me ha cambiado las que estaban más feas por otras. Quiero que sea la madre de mis hijos! :rolleye: Me ha dado hasta bolsa, no como el sieso de su compañero, que tiraba las monedas en el mostrador como si fuesen chapas. Eso sí, me han pedido nombre y teléfono, por si al final del día había algún descuadre.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 Nov 2010)

Bender Rodríguez dijo:


> *Total, que el numis te ha boicoteado la compra y encima le das las gracias. *
> 
> Se ha comentado hasta la saciedad que los karlillos como inversión no eran la mejor opción pero como seguro sí. Sin embargo en las últimas semanas con la subida de la plata han cambiado las tornas. De ahí el furor que hemos vivido en el foro.
> 
> ...



Clarito como el agua ¿verdad?

Como que no me creo que el numis no sepa el valor real en plata...::

Ya veréis como el precio de las monedas de 12 euros pasa automáticamente a más de 20 euros. No las van a soltar por menos de 20 ni de coña. 

Aquí en el foro las venderemos por 18


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 Nov 2010)

Germain dijo:


> En la sucursal de Valencia aún tienen. * Hoy tenían de cajera a una chica muy mona y muy maja que antes de darme las monedas me ha cambiado las que estaban más feas por otras. Quiero que sea la madre de mis hijos! :rolleye: *Me ha dado hasta bolsa, no como el sieso de su compañero, que tiraba las monedas en el mostrador como si fuesen chapas. Eso sí, me han pedido nombre y teléfono, por si al final del día había algún descuadre.



Te la tienes en el bote mamón!! Dile que si nos aparta unos cuantos miles tiene fantas gratis de todos los foreros...Hoygan, el ganado femenino de ciertos bancos tampoco tiene desperdicio. Está claro que algunos contratan "a ojo"...

Por cierto que en alguna sucursal ya tenían los nuevos "futbitos" a 20 euros. Me he comprado un par para pagarme algún pincho...


----------



## foreskin (24 Nov 2010)

Me informa mi señora de que en la surcursal de Bilbao, donde hasta ayer había "muchas" según la persona que me atendió, ya no quedan... Lo que me mosquea es que antes de decirle que no quedaban le han preguntado cuántas quería...


----------



## Germain (24 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Te la tienes en el bote mamón!! Dile que si nos aparta unos cuantos miles tiene fantas gratis de todos los foreros...Hoygan, el ganado femenino de ciertos bancos tampoco tiene desperdicio. Está claro que algunos contratan "a ojo"...
> 
> Por cierto que en alguna sucursal ya tenían los nuevos "futbitos" a 20 euros. Me he comprado un par para pagarme algún pincho...



Estoy pensando que lo del teléfono igual era para quedar luego. Igual no debería de habérmelo inventado.:ouch: También me ha ofrecido de 20, pero le he dicho que ni con un palo... Por ahora.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 Nov 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> A ver una cosa....
> 
> Yo tengo un saldo en la VISA de unos 6000 euros a crédito que me cargan el primer día del mes siguiente.
> 
> ...



Y con 10 tarjetas acumulas 60.000...Umm...me imagino que tu idea es que te las guarden para poder volver a recogerlas...Seguramente les hinches las narices y un día cuando vuelvas sólo tengan papelitos. 

Pero...se puede, se puede hacer si estás compinchado con el del banco.


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (24 Nov 2010)

agl_2002 dijo:


> Buenas, pues ahí estaba el primero de la cola en el bde de barcelona dispuesto a comprar un buen numero de monedas. entablé conversación con un hombre que tenía una tienda d numismática e iba a por las monedas de 20euros. Me dijo cosas q me descolocaron un poco:




¿Y no se trataría por casualidad de un ilustre de este nuestro foro, conocido tanto por lo que sabe como por lo que silencia?

¡Cuánta ilusión me hubiera hecho saludar a nuestro famoso tiogilito888, conocido últimamente como Fantasmón!

La próxima vez dale recuerdos de mi parte. Y cómprale unos pakillos/karlillos, que seguro te los deja a buen precio.

Saludos.


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (24 Nov 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> A ver una cosa....
> 
> Yo tengo un saldo en la VISA de unos 6000 euros a crédito que me cargan el primer día del mes siguiente.
> 
> ...



Esa operativa no te la permite ningún banco en España, como mucho lo haces una vez, y te digo una cosa, si dispones en efectivo de las visas lo más normal es que el banco te meta una comisión del 6% como mínimo. Sólo en épocas muy concretas quitamos este tipo de comisiones. Míratelo antes y comentalo al banco que te ofrece el servicio (que te van a decir lo mismo que yo, ya lo verás).


----------



## lcdbop (24 Nov 2010)

Yo voy ahora a una caja de ahorros a recoger monedas que tenía encargadas, me ha dicho que en el último envío ya se las han enviado de 20€ con lo que me parece que va a ser difícil que nos vuelvan a traer de 12€. Veremos cuando vuelvo a encontrar de 12.
Saludos.


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (24 Nov 2010)

Germain dijo:


> En la sucursal de Valencia aún tienen. Hoy tenían de cajera a una chica muy mona y muy maja que antes de darme las monedas me ha cambiado las que estaban más feas por otras. Quiero que sea la madre de mis hijos! :rolleye: Me ha dado hasta bolsa, no como el sieso de su compañero, que tiraba las monedas en el mostrador como si fuesen chapas. Eso sí, me han pedido nombre y teléfono, por si al final del día había algún descuadre.



a lo mejor Germain es que a la chica le has interesado... Lo correcto y educado es que tu le hubieras pedido también el suyo... No sé échale una pensada...)


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 Nov 2010)

Bender Rodríguez dijo:


> ¿Y no se trataría por casualidad de un ilustre de este nuestro foro, *conocido tanto por lo que sabe como por lo que silencia*?



En efecto, que definición tan perfecta. Silencia y/o dirige hacia la dirección opuesta a la que quiere ir. Es una pena. Supongo que lo ha heredado del gremio...

Seguro, seguro que era él !! No lo puede evitar!! Además si agl estaba delante en la cola, era de primera necesidad que no agotase existencias!!





Bender Rodríguez dijo:


> Cuanta ilusión me hubiera hecho saludar a nuestro famoso tiogilito888, conocido últimamente como Fantasmón.



A mi también. Besos para TioGilipeto que nos lee :X



Bender Rodríguez dijo:


> La próxima vez dale recuerdos de mi parte. *Y cómprale unos pakillos/karlillos, que seguro te los deja a buen precio.*
> 
> Saludos.



:XX: Seguro que en el mismo BdE te los vende por 15 euracos...


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (24 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Te la tienes en el bote mamón!! Dile que si nos aparta unos cuantos miles tiene fantas gratis de todos los foreros...Hoygan, el ganado femenino de ciertos bancos tampoco tiene desperdicio. Está claro que algunos contratan "a ojo"...
> 
> Por cierto que en alguna sucursal ya tenían los nuevos "futbitos" a 20 euros. Me he comprado un par para pagarme algún pincho...



Sobre este tema estoy deacuerdo el imperio botiniano ahora solo contrata supermacizas, baste decir que el 90% de las nuevas contrataciones son tias, pero es que hay que verlas, bellezones. La última de la que tengo noticias es una gestora de pymes que está en un pueblo de castilla la mancha que participó en el poco ilusionate programa Supermodelo...
Como me falle el trabajo a mi, no vuelvo a entrar en el negocio bancario en la vida...:´(


----------



## Germain (24 Nov 2010)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> a lo mejor Germain es que a la chica le has interesado... Lo correcto y educado es que tu le hubieras pedido también el suyo... No sé échale una pensada...)



Lo he pensado _a posteriori_, pero en esos momentos ella representaba al Estado, y no me gusta que el Estado fisgonee mis movimientos.


----------



## luckybastardo (24 Nov 2010)

¿alguien sabe si han cortado el grifo a las de 12€ en sevilla?


----------



## bluebeetle (24 Nov 2010)

Atención a esta noticia, cierran sucursales del BdE.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/189374-el-banco-de-espana-cierra-sucursales-atencion-compradores-de-monedas-de-plata.html

Pego el post de *Itaka*


> El Banco de España se va de Cantabria. eldiariomontanes.es
> 
> El Banco de España se va de Cantabria
> La entidad elimina 7 de sus 22 sucursales y renuncia a estar en cuatro comunidades
> ...



Los recortes llegan para todos, incluso para el propio BdE.

Qué malita está la cosa...


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (24 Nov 2010)

Germain dijo:


> Lo he pensado _a posteriori_, pero en esos momentos ella representaba al Estado, y no me gusta que el Estado fisgonee mis movimientos.



fisgonea tu los de ella, los del estado...:


----------



## Germain (24 Nov 2010)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> fisgonea tu los de ella, los del estado...:



No hamijo, esas cajeras son replicantes que colocan para que bajemos la guardia. Lo sabe todo el mundo.


----------



## merche400 (24 Nov 2010)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Esa operativa no te la permite ningún banco en España, como mucho lo haces una vez, y te digo una cosa, si dispones en efectivo de las visas lo más normal es que el banco te meta una comisión del 6% como mínimo. Sólo en épocas muy concretas quitamos este tipo de comisiones. Míratelo antes y comentalo al banco que te ofrece el servicio (que te van a decir lo mismo que yo, ya lo verás).



Yo estoy libre de comisiones de reembolso de la VISA a la cuenta. Mejor dicho... me las cobran pero luego, al trimestre, me las quitan.

Eso es debido al tema de seguros de vida, de las casas  y tal que tenemos.


----------



## agl_2002 (24 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Pregunta: ¿En Barna tienen restricción de monedas?
> 
> Me apuesto algo a que nuestro querido detractor de las monedas de 12 euros, TioGilipeto, estaba en la cola. :XX:



mi 'amigo' el numi dijo q solo podia coger 50 monedas de 20 euros y q x eso traía a un par d amigos...

creo q mñn repito la operación bde


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 Nov 2010)

agl_2002 dijo:


> mi 'amigo' el numi dijo q solo podia coger 50 monedas de 20 euros y q x eso traía a un par d amigos...
> 
> creo q mñn repito la operación bde



Estaba detrás tuyo ¿verdad? ¿Le viste pedir las de 20 euros? ienso:


----------



## C.J. (24 Nov 2010)

Señores, hoy ha sido un gran día de colecta. Me he pateado otro pueblo de mi zona y en total he conseguido una cifra bastante importante, encontrando en una de las sucursales más de 200 unidades (menudo saco me he llevao, además variadito, de todos años menos de 2010). Mañana ire a por unas cuantas más a algunas oficinas que he apalabrao y ya ire parando. 

Luego algún día si quereís y como hobby, jeje, podemos quedar los madrileños del sur para una batida rápida, reparto y cañas.

Saludos.


----------



## Ulisses (24 Nov 2010)

Joder, esto parece una operación militar en toda regla.

¿Alguien ha saqueado la zona norte de Madrid? Es para no molestarme....


----------



## Optimista bien informado (24 Nov 2010)

C.J. dijo:


> encontrando en una de las sucursales más de 200 unidades (menudo saco me he llevao, además variadito, de todos años menos de 2010)



Juer... si hubiera encontrado alguna así, me hubiera plantado ahí y no hubiera tenido que recorrer toda la ciudad para el mismo resultado... :roll: a ver, que salga el/los forero/s plateros de fuenlabrada que la han esquilmado a la chita callando )

PD: Por curiosidad, ¿de qué entidad era esa sucursal? Porque de donde más he sacado yo ha sido de CajaMadrid, Santander y BBVA, en el resto monedas sueltas o usadas.


----------



## agl_2002 (24 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Le viste pedir las de 20 euros?



cuando hago las cosas, las hago bien. estaba el primero d la cola. jaja. no sé q pilló, pero quiero pensar q no mintió. el tío iba a por las d 20 euros para venderlas en su tienda y no estaba al corriente d la cotización d la plata.

hasta hace 2 días yo tampoco me había tomado en serio estas monedas. 

por cierto, una pregunta: alguien considera interesantes estas monedas para otra cosa q no sea prepararse para un madmax? en condiciones normales tardarán muuchos años en ser realmente rentables


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 Nov 2010)

BoMaster dijo:


> EDITO: En las sucursales de Caja Madrid, ni te molestes. No las tienen. Te dicen que las tienen que pedir para traeértelas.



Y un huevo. Es donde más tienen. Ya te vale...Tu estilo me recuerda al de secondhome ahora...¿No compartiréis multinick?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 Nov 2010)

BoMaster dijo:


> Vale, Monster, lo que tú digas.
> 
> Un saludo.



Mi experiencia es que en Caja Mandril si tienen, tienen decenas. Se tocan los huevos y no las devuelven a la central como en otros bancos. El ganado femenino joven está bien seleccionado, el viejuno pal arrastre (y eso que no tengo nada contra las maduritas de buen ver).


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 Nov 2010)

agl_2002 dijo:


> por cierto, una pregunta: alguien considera interesantes estas monedas para otra cosa q no sea prepararse para un madmax? en condiciones normales tardarán muuchos años en ser realmente rentables



En el hilo de BID-ASK ya las pagan a 12,20...


----------



## C.J. (24 Nov 2010)

Venga, me voy a mojar y os voy a contar un secreto: los bancos dónde más suele haber:

BBVA (bastantes, de 5 visitas en 3 tenían y en la que menos 50), CCM (no es coña, he ido a 2 y he pillado algo), la caixa en menor medida y, me he llevado grata sorpresa en un cajasol (más de 100 y de todos los años anteriores a 2010).

Pero vamos, el secreto esta en ir a TODAS, quien me iba a decir a mi lo de la oficina de cajasol.

Saludos.


----------



## C.J. (24 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> En el hilo de BID-ASK ya las pagan a 12,20...




Interesante.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (24 Nov 2010)

BoMaster dijo:


> Vale, Monster, lo que tú digas.



Sin llegar a lo de multinick, tengo que darle la razón a Monster. Donde más he pillado ha sido en sucursales de Caja Madrid. Pero eso no significa que tu experiencia no sea distinta. En un Banesto me han dicho que me las pedían y me vendían las que tenían (2  ) si fuera cliente y en otro tenían 4 y las he pillao sin más preguntas. Creo que cada sucursal tiene su política y si andan flojos de clientes intentan captar hasta por preguntar la hora.


----------



## Garrapatez (24 Nov 2010)

BoMaster dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Yo me he pateado el centro de San Sebastian de los Reyes y Alcobendas.
> 
> ...



Mira chaval eso no te lo crees ni tú, yo todas las que he pillado son en sucursales de las que no soy cliente ni lo seré y cualquiera que haya leído el hilo sabe que por ejemplo Electric0 se ha hartao de pillar en todo tipo de sucursales y no creo que nuestro ilustre conforero tenga cuenta en todos los bancos y cajas de Córdoba.

Por cierto tu forma de terminar los posts me resulta treméndamente familiar, me recuerda a la de un forero que se dedica infantilmente a borrar y censurar únicamente los tags que van dirigidos a su persona.

Vd. tranquilo que cuando pase la fiebre de los 12€ volverá a vender plata no se preocupe.


----------



## C.J. (24 Nov 2010)

Por cierto, en mi zona de búsqueda en cajamadrid suele haber, aunque no muchas y las que hay han circulado (vamos que las ha traido al banco algún poseedor para cambiarlas).


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Mira chaval eso no te lo crees ni tú, yo todas las que he pillado son en sucursales de las que no soy cliente ni lo seré y cualquiera que haya leído el hilo sabe que por ejemplo Electric0 se ha hartao de pillar en todo tipo de sucursales y no creo que nuestro ilustre conforero tenga cuenta en todos los bancos y cajas de Córdoba.
> 
> Por cierto tu forma de terminar los posts me resulta treméndamente familiar, me recuerda a la de un forero que se dedica infantilmente a borrar y censurar únicamente los tags que van dirigidos a su persona.
> 
> Vd. tranquilo que cuando pase la fiebre de los 12€ volverá a vender plata no se preocupe.



Tienes que reconocer que se esmera en la redacción...:XX: 

Ya tuvo otros multinicks que escribían correctamente. Le dan mucho trabajo pues tarda media hora en cada post...

Pues sí, si tienen las sueltan con cara de alivio porque es un marrón que tienen en la caja. Sólo te piden ser cliente si las quieres encargar.

Vaya...parece que la versión de BoMaster va evolucionando:



BoMaster dijo:


> En varias sucursales ni las conocen y en algunas que tenían de 10 a 20 monedas, *para dártelas te obligan a ser de la entidad*, sacarte una cartilla, hacerte un plan de jubilación,....






BoMaster dijo:


> Pues yo, en las que he entrado (seguro que me he dejado algunas), no tenían. *Y en unas cuantas, me decían que si era cliente, me las pedían.*



Para mentir hay que saber mantener la coherencia...


----------



## agl_2002 (24 Nov 2010)

C.J. dijo:


> Por cierto, en mi zona de búsqueda en cajamadrid suele haber, aunque no muchas y las que hay han circulado (vamos que las ha traido al banco algún poseedor para cambiarlas).



En un pueblo cercano a barcelona. en una ofi de cajamadrid me dijeron que no habían tenido en la vida.


----------



## electric0 (24 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Mira chaval eso no te lo crees ni tú, yo todas las que he pillado son en sucursales de las que no soy cliente ni lo seré y cualquiera que haya leído el hilo sabe que por ejemplo Electric0 se ha hartao de pillar en todo tipo de sucursales y no creo que nuestro ilustre conforero tenga cuenta en todos los bancos y cajas de Córdoba.
> 
> Por cierto tu forma de terminar los posts me resulta treméndamente familiar, me recuerda a la de un forero que se dedica infantilmente a borrar y censurar únicamente los tags que van dirigidos a su persona.
> 
> Vd. tranquilo que cuando pase la fiebre de los 12€ volverá a vender plata no se preocupe.



Efectivamente, como de todo, igual me como un santander, que me meriendo un cajasol, que me ceno un BBVA, vamos que no soy "delicao" y si en todo tipo de sucursal se pilla...

En mi caso curioso donde mas he "pillao" (y ademas de años anteriores) ha sido en las quebradas precisamente, pero vamos, yo no le doy mayor importancia, puede ser coincidencia.

En algunas me han dicho que si no soy cliente no me las venden, o no me las piden, pero no de un banco/caja concreto, supongo que es un intento de captar clientes a como sea.

En un caso el mismo cajero llamo a otra sucursal y de dijo llegate por alli que alli si tienen (sin tener cuenta en la sucursal), el algun caso me han preguntado o recomendado que vaya a otra sucursal (de otro banco distinto) que alli es "posible que tengan".

En fin,,, me ha pasado de todo y creo que me he recorrido ya todas las sucursales de todos los bancos de cordoba (es posible me haya dejado alguna "rescondida" ).

No hay norma fija, y cada cajero hace en cada momento lo que le parece, esa es la unica conclusion que saco en cuanto al trato con los cajeros/as de sucursales de todo tipo.

-----

La "pesca" de hoy....3 (nuevas del 2010) en una, y 8 (circuladas, viejas y con mucha mierda) en otra, de 8 visitadas, ya en el ultimo barrio que me quedaba por visitar.

Ya sera dificil pillar nada, a no ser de alguna sucursal de esas "inter-barrios" de dificil recuerdo, y en zonas raras, poligonos industriales y cosas asi...

En fin se acabo lo que se daba, de todas formas estare pendiente por si al pasar por alguna calle ves una de esas de las que dices " anda co-ño si estaba esto aqui¡¡"...

A partir de ahora a pensar en otra cosa.. esto ya se queda aqui hasta que se revaloricen (que lo haran) y por supuesto me hagan falta, si no ni tocarlas.

Seguire buscando seguros, que no inversiones, donde poner mi sobrante de renta, y otra vez que diga algo ya si eso me insultais y demas, para luego salir corriendo a ultima hora para ganar dos euros..

Saludos para todos, mis congratulaciones para los que escucharon y cargaron como yo, despacito,..... y mi reprimenda muy cariñosa para los que se apuntaron a ultima hora (hay que hacer las tareas antes)


----------



## C.J. (24 Nov 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Efectivamente, como de todo, igual me como un santander, que me meriendo un cajasol, que me ceno un BBVA, vamos que no soy "delicao" y si en todo tipo de sucursal se pilla...
> 
> En mi caso curioso donde mas he "pillao" (y ademas de años anteriores) ha sido en las quebradas precisamente, pero vamos, yo no le doy mayor importancia, puede ser coincidencia.
> 
> ...



Doy fe de lo que dices, no hay que hacer ascos a ninguna. Mi record está en el BBVA de hoy (más de 200), pero en otras me he llevado sorpresas como un cajasol con más de 100 y años variados en perfecto estado, o como bien dices las quebradas (en ccm he pillado en las 2 que he ido).

Saludos.


----------



## electric0 (24 Nov 2010)

ah, recuerdos del pasado reciente....

Cotizaciones de Metales Preciosos


Hoy marca 889.40 €/K para plata de inversion (lingote)

y 741.17 €/K para plata en bruto (granalla)

Es decir sale mas barato comprar plata en forma de moneda de 12€ del banco de España para fundirla y trabajarla, que comprar granalla para el mismo fin a sempsa..... cosas veredes amigo Sancho...

Saludos


----------



## agl_2002 (24 Nov 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Hoy marca 889.40 €/K para plata de inversion (lingote)
> 
> y 741.17 €/K para plata en bruto (granalla)



además, de todos es sabido q la plata nunca baja inocho:


----------



## electric0 (24 Nov 2010)

agl_2002 dijo:


> además, de todos es sabido q la plata nunca baja inocho:



y si baja las voy cambiando por papelitos de colores, de esos que os gustan tanto JAJAJAJAJAJAJA)))))

Si ej k........


----------



## RNSX (24 Nov 2010)

banco de españa, me llevo las 250 ultimas, que si quiero de 20.
que las de 12 me las piden.
lo de recorrer sucursales que decis es para coger de otros años?


----------



## C.J. (24 Nov 2010)

De los años que puedas, haber hay de todos (de momento).


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (24 Nov 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> Yo estoy libre de comisiones de reembolso de la VISA a la cuenta. Mejor dicho... me las cobran pero luego, al trimestre, me las quitan.
> 
> Eso es debido al tema de seguros de vida, de las casas  y tal que tenemos.



Es un tema complicado merche400, para el Banco que te ofrece el servicio visa, cuando tu dispones del crédito, en realidad el banco no hace uso de su sistema de reserva fraccionaria para crear el dinero en base a sus posibilidades, sino que es como si hiciera una "anotación en cuenta que luego te va a cobrar en tu cuenta corriente" (resumiendo barbaramente). Así que si haces esa operativa en connivencia con el bancario-hamijo en puridad estas falseando el instrumento, y visa por otro lado se puede cabrear cosa mala con la entidad... Si quieres crédito tienes que utilizar el crédito de la tarjeta (con su interés incluido). Por cierto si la tarjeta es de 6000 leris que sepas que la tiene controlada el BdE como riesgo (dispuesto o no)...


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (24 Nov 2010)

C.J. dijo:


> Señores, hoy ha sido un gran día de colecta. Me he pateado otro pueblo de mi zona y en total he conseguido una cifra bastante importante, encontrando en una de las sucursales más de 200 unidades (menudo saco me he llevao, además variadito, de todos años menos de 2010). Mañana ire a por unas cuantas más a algunas oficinas que he apalabrao y ya ire parando.
> 
> Luego algún día si quereís y como hobby, jeje, podemos quedar los madrileños del sur para una batida rápida, reparto y cañas.
> 
> Saludos.



me apunto, podíamos hacerlo para la semana que viene, si es que queda algo en algún sitio...


----------



## electric0 (24 Nov 2010)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Es un tema complicado merche400, para el Banco que te ofrece el servicio visa, cuando tu dispones del crédito, en realidad el banco no hace uso de su sistema de reserva fraccionaria para crear el dinero en base a sus posibilidades, sino que es como si hiciera una "anotación en cuenta que luego te va a cobrar en tu cuenta corriente" (resumiendo barbaramente). Así que si haces esa operativa en connivencia con el bancario-hamijo en puridad estas falseando el instrumento, y visa por otro lado se puede cabrear cosa mala con la entidad... Si quieres crédito tienes que utilizar el crédito de la tarjeta (con su interés incluido). Por cierto si la tarjeta es de 6000 leris que sepas que la tiene controlada el BdE como riesgo (dispuesto o no)...



bfffff, esta Merche te da un poquito de miedo verdad almirante???

A ver merche, es un consejo mio, y supongo que de almirante tambien, no jueges a credito, aunque parezca el riesgo 0, pienso que es preferible guardar el excedente de renta en estas monedas de 12€ (o de 20€ a muy muy largo plazo, 10 años o mas) y dejarse de "extraños" artificios, que igual te salen bien, que te joden la vida y te arruinan, o al menos te cuestan un disgusto.

Saludos.


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (24 Nov 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> A partir de ahora a pensar en otra cosa.. esto ya se queda aqui hasta que se revaloricen (que lo haran) y por supuesto me hagan falta, si no ni tocarlas.
> 
> Seguire buscando seguros, que no inversiones, donde poner mi sobrante de renta, y otra vez que diga algo ya si eso me insultais y demas, para luego salir corriendo a ultima hora para ganar dos euros..
> 
> Saludos para todos, mis congratulaciones para los que escucharon y cargaron como yo, despacito,..... y mi reprimenda muy cariñosa para los que se apuntaron a ultima hora (hay que hacer las tareas antes)



Joder yo reconozco que he caído del guindo tarde en cuanto a buscar seguros para mi liquidez... Sin ir más lejos me cargué de dólares entre el año pasado y principios de este... Como dices tú no lo hice por ganar dinero (por ahora palmo) sino que lo hice porque pensaba que a principios de este año nos echaban a tomar por culo del euro... Como sigo pensando que nos mandan a tomar viento fresco de la unión monetaria pues sigo teniendo mi mierdolares... La verdad que nunca se me ocurrió lo de los metales hasta que empecé a leer el hilo oficial del oro, para mí el que más me ha abierto los ojos en Burbuja, sin duda el que te hace recapacitar de verdad... No obstante tienes toda la razón para las de 12 es tarde, pero me da la impresión que las de 20 también van a ser un negocio cojonudo, si no al tiempo )


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (24 Nov 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> bfffff, esta Merche te da un poquito de miedo verdad almirante???
> 
> A ver merche, es un consejo mio, y supongo que de almirante tambien, no jueges a credito, aunque parezca el riesgo 0, pienso que es preferible guardar el excedente de renta en estas monedas de 12€ (o de 20€ a muy muy largo plazo, 10 años o mas) y dejarse de "extraños" artificios, que igual te salen bien, que te joden la vida y te arruinan, o al menos te cuestan un disgusto.
> 
> Saludos.



A la segunda vez que lo haga, desde la central de medios de pago del banco pertinente le cancelan la tarjeta sin mayor explicación. Los bancos somos así, el dinero lo ganamos nosotros, no los clientes, ¡FALTARÍA MÁS! 
Mañana es mi gran día, a lo mejor hoy ni duermo pensado en si me traerán mis moneditas... Por cierto si no me las traen me paso por el banco de españa de nuevo a dar por culo (como dice votin), a ver si siguen teniendo el cartelito de los cojones o por el contrario me las dan, que para eso son mi tesoro joder... Mañana a primera hora reporto


----------



## electric0 (24 Nov 2010)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> me apunto, podíamos hacerlo para la semana que viene, si es que queda algo en algún sitio...



Telarañas, aunque como movida y tal, tiene que estar muy bien, yo no estoy en madrid, y cordoba ya esta "limpia" (salvo alguna excepcion descontrolada)
no voy a poder, pero si pudiera me sumaba, ya no por las monedas a conseguir, si no por el plan "desplumatorio" y los buenos ratos que se tienen que pasar.

Y ya grabarlo con camara oculta tiene que ser el descoj-ono maximo...

Saludos


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (24 Nov 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Telarañas, aunque como movida y tal, tiene que estar muy bien, yo no estoy en madrid, y cordoba ya esta "limpia" (salvo alguna excepcion descontrolada)
> no voy a poder, pero si pudiera me sumaba, ya no por las monedas a conseguir, si no por el plan "desplumatorio" y los buenos ratos que se tienen que pasar.
> 
> Y ya grabarlo con camara oculta tiene que ser el descoj-ono maximo...
> ...



Desde luego como documental para colgarlo en la red cuando reviente todo estaría cojonudo... Somos antisistema!!!


----------



## electric0 (24 Nov 2010)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Joder yo reconozco que he caído del guindo tarde en cuanto a buscar seguros para mi liquidez... Sin ir más lejos me cargué de dólares entre el año pasado y principios de este... Como dices tú no lo hice por ganar dinero (por ahora palmo) sino que lo hice porque pensaba que a principios de este año nos echaban a tomar por culo del euro... Como sigo pensando que nos mandan a tomar viento fresco de la unión monetaria pues sigo teniendo mi mierdolares... La verdad que nunca se me ocurrió lo de los metales hasta que empecé a leer el hilo oficial del oro, para mí el que más me ha abierto los ojos en Burbuja, sin duda el que te hace recapacitar de verdad... No obstante tienes toda la razón para las de 12 es tarde, pero me da la impresión que las de 20 también van a ser un negocio cojonudo, si no al tiempo )





ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> A la segunda vez que lo haga, desde la central de medios de pago del banco pertinente le cancelan la tarjeta sin mayor explicación. Los bancos somos así, el dinero lo ganamos nosotros, no los clientes, ¡FALTARÍA MÁS!
> Mañana es mi gran día, a lo mejor hoy ni duermo pensado en si me traerán mis moneditas... Por cierto si no me las traen me paso por el banco de españa de nuevo a dar por culo (como dice votin), a ver si siguen teniendo el cartelito de los cojones o por el contrario me las dan, que para eso son mi tesoro joder... Mañana a primera hora reporto



BUeno, tu idea tenias, con la mala suerte de errar en el tipo de "seguro" pues si, pero claro lo tenias.

Ojala tengas suerte y consigas las monedas, que siempre son mejor seguro que los papelillos.

Y en cuanto a las de 20, bueno supongo que si, que con el tiempo es posible que tambien valga mas la plata que el facial, pero lo "normal" lo "tipico" es que tarde 10 años o mas, lo que ahora mismo no las hace nada atractivas, pero nunca se sabe...

Mi mas cordial saludo y suerte con el pedido.


----------



## Garrapatez (24 Nov 2010)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> A la segunda vez que lo haga, desde la central de medios de pago del banco pertinente le cancelan la tarjeta sin mayor explicación. Los bancos somos así, el dinero lo ganamos nosotros, no los clientes, ¡FALTARÍA MÁS!
> Mañana es mi gran día, a lo mejor hoy ni duermo pensado en si me traerán mis moneditas... Por cierto si no me las traen me paso por el banco de españa de nuevo a dar por culo (como dice votin), a ver si siguen teniendo el cartelito de los cojones o por el contrario me las dan, que para eso son mi tesoro joder... Mañana a primera hora reporto



Almirante, lo que menos cuadra de toda esta historia es que hasta hace una semana en todas partes había monedas de 12€ de sobra (me refiero en los distintos BDE aunque el de Madrid dependía de la hora que fueses), según los testimonios de varios foreros cuando iban a la ventanilla y preguntaban si les quedaban para otros días los cajeros decían que había todavía muchísimas que no se preocuparan que todas las que quisieran y del año 2010 para parar un Airbus A310, y entonces hete aquí que de repente no queda ni una en menos de una semana, venga anda no me jodas!!!

Estamos hablando de monedas conmemorativas que se destinan a colección y que *el BDE debería de suministrar si un súbdito español así lo solicita* salvo que se hayan agotado las existencias (lo cual es imposible) o causa mayor.

Es más, tengo la impresión de que retirar monedas ya acuñadas y disponibles para el público sin una justificación seria por parte del BDE podría quizá hasta ser delictivo.

Habría que ver con que transparencia trata el BDE este asunto, ya que aunque sea una institución grande y poderosa si comete una ilegalidad o una irregularidad se la puede llevar a los tribunales como a todo hijo de cristiano.


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (24 Nov 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> BUeno, tu idea tenias, con la mala suerte de errar en el tipo de "seguro" pues si, pero claro lo tenias.
> 
> Ojala tengas suerte y consigas las monedas, que siempre son mejor seguro que los papelillos.
> 
> ...



Con la mayor emisión de papelitos de la historia (QE2) y el rescate de hijpanistán y periferia... Creeme si te digo que la plata se va al cielo... El otro día además estaba escuchando una entrevista por internet a una señorita que hablaba sobre el tema, y aparte de ponerme malito, la susodicha dió datos jugosísimos... si encuentro el enlace os lo cuelgo para que os deleiteis como yo :baba:


----------



## electric0 (24 Nov 2010)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Desde luego como documental para colgarlo en la red cuando reviente todo estaría cojonudo... Somos antisistema!!!



Yo no soy antisistema, yo soy anti-este-sistema, que no es lo mismo.

Alguna forma de convivencia siempre tendremos que tener, pero desde luego hasta ahora todas las creadas/usadas a lo largo de la historia tienen mas fallos que el brazo tonto de espinete, incluido este por supuesto.

Me parece que me muero y seguimos sin tener nada minimamente "decente"...

En fin... que desvario... que esto no va con este hilo...


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (24 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Almirante, lo que menos cuadra de toda esta historia es que hasta hace una semana en todas partes había monedas de 12€ de sobra (me refiero en los distintos BDE aunque el de Madrid dependía de la hora que fueses), según los testimonios de varios foreros cuando iban a la ventanilla y preguntaban si les quedaban para otros días los cajeros decían que había todavía muchísimas que no se preocuparan que todas las que quisieran y del año 2010 para parar un Airbus A310, y entonces hete aquí que de repente no queda ni una en menos de una semana, venga anda no me jodas!!!
> 
> Estamos hablando de monedas conmemorativas que se destinan a colección y que *el BDE debería de suministrar si un súbdito español así lo solicita* salvo que se hayan agotado las existencias (lo cual es imposible) o causa mayor.
> 
> ...



Opino exactamente lo mismo que tu garrapatez, pero creo que la clave la has dado tu mismo: la palabra súbdito... Cada día estoy más triste por como nos tratan a los ciudadanos comunes en este país... Ya te digo Garrapatez que ayer estaban en teoría agotadas (con cartelito word informando de los cambios y tachado con edding), pero no me doy por vencido, y mañana cuando vaya y me diga que estan agotadas la voy a liar... Con mucha educación le voy a pedir la oja de reclamaciones (estuve a punto de pedirla ayer), COJONES PERO QUE ES ESTO DE QUE RETIREN UNA PUTA MONEDA SIN AVISAR! QUE SON MONEDAS CORRIENTES SEÑORES QUE ES COMO SI QUITAN LA DE DOS EUROS POR EL ARTÍCULO 33!!! Que sí que son de plata y todo lo que querais, pero para un banco y las empresas de manipulado no son mas que eso, monedas de curso legal, asique por lo menos deberían haber avisado... Ya se que no te cuadra, ni a mi, ni a ninguna persona con dos dedos de frente... Lo dicho mañana reporto.


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (24 Nov 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Yo no soy antisistema, yo soy anti-este-sistema, que no es lo mismo.
> 
> Alguna forma de convivencia siempre tendremos que tener, pero desde luego hasta ahora todas las creadas/usadas a lo largo de la historia tienen mas fallos que el brazo tonto de espinete, incluido este por supuesto.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo este sistema actual no vale nada, ni en el plano económico, ni el político...


----------



## electric0 (24 Nov 2010)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Con la mayor emisión de papelitos de la historia (QE2) y el rescate de hijpanistán y periferia... Creeme si te digo que la plata se va al cielo... El otro día además estaba escuchando una entrevista por internet a una señorita que hablaba sobre el tema, y aparte de ponerme malito, la susodicha dió datos jugosísimos... si encuentro el enlace os lo cuelgo para que os deleiteis como yo :baba:



Es dificil... como decia aquel personaje (yoda) "el futuro siempre en movimiento esta"

Pero son 8€ de diferencia, es que es mucha tela, tendria casi que duplicar el precio que tiene ahora, bfffffff... no se... en cualquier caso comprar uno o dos años antes (como yo he hecho) tiene pase, pero en este caso... es que no se sabe.... de todas formas siempre tienes el facial..

En fin... desvario ya... sera el hambre??? voy a ver si ceno

saludos


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (24 Nov 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Es dificil... como decia aquel personaje (yoda) "el futuro siempre en movimiento esta"
> 
> Pero son 8€ de diferencia, es que es mucha tela, tendria casi que duplicar el precio que tiene ahora, bfffffff... no se... en cualquier caso comprar uno o dos años antes (como yo he hecho) tiene pase, pero en este caso... es que no se sabe.... de todas formas siempre tienes el facial..
> 
> ...



Ten fé amijo, si supieras como hemos inflado el crédito las entidades financieras... Y ojo que yo trabajo en una entidad que se mete poco en negocios que no sean de economía real (cipotecas, lisis, descontao) me gustaría ver las verdaderas cuentas de bancos como ING o el City... Tiene que dar un miedo acojonante... Si esto termina reventando, te digo que la plata va a despertar de verdad... Yo creo que lo que hemos visto solo es fruto de la depreciación de las monedas y además también pienso que la plata física en cierto modo puede ser un mercado incluso más opaco que el oro, y me explico, la plata en los procesos industriales que se utliza se pierde gran parte, no? y cuantos yacimientos nuevos hay y cuantas reservas (suplena la actividad manufacturera de la plata?) no se a lo mejor alguien bien informado sobre este tema nos podría iluminar un poco...


----------



## maolito (24 Nov 2010)

luckybastardo dijo:


> ¿alguien sabe si han cortado el grifo a las de 12€ en sevilla?



Yo compré el lunes en el banco de españa, y parecía que tenían de sobra.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 Nov 2010)

Parece que no se le ve a Votin...

¿Por qué será? 

¡Juas!


----------



## merche400 (24 Nov 2010)

Esque...con esto que ya me he "gastado" el poco liquido que tenia y, hasta la paga de diciembre no tendré 2000 eurillos para "gastar" en las de 12 euros y, tambien podría hacer el pago mediante el credito y luego, a primeros de mes reembolsarlo.

Mas que temer que el DBE de Valencia se quede sin monedas es el hecho que retiren las de 12 euros o bien, no las vendan y se las queden para uso interno. Por ello, estoy estudiando cual es la estrategia mas adecuada para hacer el asalto final... de año al BDE.


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (24 Nov 2010)

BoMaster dijo:


> Hola, buenas noches:
> 
> Mira a ver si estos informes te pueden servir en algo. Son dos enlaces, uno de 2008 y otro de 2009.
> 
> ...



Interesante, yo tenía entendido que la industria consumía el 80% de la plata y no el 60%, esto no deja de tener importancia puesto que la industria la consume, no ocurre lo mismo que con el oro, que no es "consumido" sino que se transforma... No se donde escuché la siguiente cita: "Si desapareciese el oro, la humanidad perdería algo hermoso. Si fuera la plata la que desapareciera, la humanidad volvería a la Edad de Piedra".

Muchas gracias por los aportes.


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (24 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Parece que no se le ve a Votin...
> 
> ¿Por qué será?
> 
> ¡Juas!



Yo también lo hecho de menos, aunque solo de mentar su nombre me entra yuyu...


----------



## PutinReReloaded (24 Nov 2010)

Está enfriando la tartera en la nevera.


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (25 Nov 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> Esque...con esto que ya me he "gastado" el poco liquido que tenia y, hasta la paga de diciembre no tendré 2000 eurillos para "gastar" en las de 12 euros y, tambien podría hacer el pago mediante el credito y luego, a primeros de mes reembolsarlo.
> 
> Mas que temer que el DBE de Valencia se quede sin monedas es el hecho que retiren las de 12 euros o bien, no las vendan y se las queden para uso interno. Por ello, estoy estudiando cual es la estrategia mas adecuada para hacer el asalto final... de año al BDE.



No se como andarás de deudas, pero yo (que soy un pepito) te recomendaría que no hicieses locuras, si finalmente vamos a un escenario económico muy jodido (que es para lo que yo realvemente veo su verdadera utilidad) que más dará que en su momento te costaran 8 leuros más o menos... Yo por ahora estoy sobretodo reduciendo endeudamiento a tope, de una cipoteca a 25 años sólamente me faltan por pagar 8 y medio (y adquirí mi casa en el 2004 no está mal). Es una cipoteca de empleado bancario, asique las condiciones que tengo son cojonudas y de hecho me era más rentable tener el dinero a plazo fijo que quitarme endeudamiento como un borrico (me pasaba con mucho el límite de deducción por vivienda habitual en el IRPF), pero como las cipotecas son a 25 palos y tipo variable, pues como que nunca me he fiado del tema, ojo hablo sin saber tu situación lo mismo eres tan afortunado de no tener deudas... Por cierto si tengo suerte este viernes me señalizan mi casa asi que si cae la venta a unas bravas por lo menos me invitaré )


----------



## electric0 (25 Nov 2010)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Ten fé amijo, si supieras como hemos inflado el crédito las entidades financieras... Y ojo que yo trabajo en una entidad que se mete poco en negocios que no sean de economía real (cipotecas, lisis, descontao) me gustaría ver las verdaderas cuentas de bancos como ING o el City... Tiene que dar un miedo acojonante... Si esto termina reventando, te digo que la plata va a despertar de verdad... Yo creo que lo que hemos visto solo es fruto de la depreciación de las monedas y además también pienso que la plata física en cierto modo puede ser un mercado incluso más opaco que el oro, y me explico, la plata en los procesos industriales que se utliza se pierde gran parte, no? y cuantos yacimientos nuevos hay y cuantas reservas (suplena la actividad manufacturera de la plata?) no se a lo mejor alguien bien informado sobre este tema nos podría iluminar un poco...



Bueno, la fe es para los religiosos yo mas bien soy pastafarista, o seguidor del unicornio rosa invisible (para el caso...) prefiero ver, o al menos intentar ver la realidad... las cuentas estan muy "sucias" pero no desde ahora, si no desde hace ya muchos años, y todo el mundo ha ido dejando el pufo al que venia detras, lo que hace que cuando todo revienta, la gente solo crea en lo tangible, y que las promesas no se quieran ni escuchar, en este ambiente la plata y el oro son tangibles y no promesas, por lo tanto tienen mucha mas importancia y su valor sube, ya depende de como nos "vendan" el colapso, si consiguen que el presonal no se altere mucho no subira de precio mas de lo normal y tipico, si sale toda la mierda de vez, crecera casi exponencialmente, y eso no podemos saberlo.

La plata en plan industrial no se recupera por lo general, pero porque los procesos de recuperacion son mas caros que el material nuevo, si sube el precio del material nuevo cuando alcance un valor elevado, se recuperara el contenido de plata en los residuos, porque saldra entonces barato... ahora entonces es el momento de estudiar de donde y cuanto cuesta la recuperacion, y si esta en valores digamos... previsiblemente admisibles en breve, y si es asi seria el momento de acumular a bajo precio los materiales con residuos de plata, para recuperar en un futuro no muy lejano, asi como estudiar la mejora de los procesos de recuperacion...

Eso no pasa solo con la plata, pasa con otras muchas cosas, hasta con los plasticos y cartones, cualquier material es susceptible de recuperacion, incluida literalmente la mierda... asi que no queda otra, estudiar los procesos y sacar numeros, anticiparse al mercado...

No se, es muchoe studio y trabajo... pero seguro que algo positivo sale.

Un saludo.


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (25 Nov 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Bueno, la fe es para los religiosos yo mas bien soy pastafarista, o seguidor del unicornio rosa invisible (para el caso...) prefiero ver, o al menos intentar ver la realidad... las cuentas estan muy "sucias" pero no desde ahora, si no desde hace ya muchos años, y todo el mundo ha ido dejando el pufo al que venia detras, lo que hace que cuando todo revienta, la gente solo crea en lo tangible, y que las promesas no se quieran ni escuchar, en este ambiente la plata y el oro son tangibles y no promesas, por lo tanto tienen mucha mas importancia y su valor sube, ya depende de como nos "vendan" el colapso, si consiguen que el presonal no se altere mucho no subira de precio mas de lo normal y tipico, si sale toda la mierda de vez, crecera casi exponencialmente, y eso no podemos saberlo.
> 
> La plata en plan industrial no se recupera por lo general, pero porque los procesos de recuperacion son mas caros que el material nuevo, si sube el precio del material nuevo cuando alcance un valor elevado, se recuperara el contenido de plata en los residuos, porque saldra entonces barato... ahora entonces es el momento de estudiar de donde y cuanto cuesta la recuperacion, y si esta en valores digamos... previsiblemente admisibles en breve, y si es asi seria el momento de acumular a bajo precio los materiales con residuos de plata, para recuperar en un futuro no muy lejano, asi como estudiar la mejora de los procesos de recuperacion...
> 
> ...



Joder podríamos abrir un hilo para el tema del reciclado manual (espero que no sea de mierda claro :vomito Yo como he dicho antes estoy vendiendo una de mis casas (en la que vivo la otra la tengo alquilada si no también la vendería), y lo que tengo pensado es comprarme un tierrecita por segovia o guadalajara (es un secano de puta madre), pero siempre cuando pegue un buen bajón, porque lo que he visto todavía es caro (+-9000€/ha lo más barato). Yo ahí podría montar mi particular centro de reciclado de plata (esto soñando claro...) Seguro que lo que primero reciclaba son mis karlillos )


----------



## merche400 (25 Nov 2010)

Pues yo me considero muy afortunado.

Empezando porque mi señora es muy guapetona :X tambien es una pagafantas.Todo sea dicho; me ha regalado 1/3 de una casa comprada con el asesoramiento de mi suegro. Yo solo he pagado dos chavos por las escrituras y tal.(sin hipoteca)

Mi casa de soltero y garaje...(sin hipoteca)
Mi casa de residencia.... bueno... es 100% de mi señora... de herencia propia de abuelos y tal... :o (sin hipoteca)

Patrimonio diverso de mi señora por obra y gracia de mi suegro.

Mi Sandero :XX: y el Alfa de mi señora, pagados.


No tenemos deudas y si muchas ganas de gastar en monedas de 12 euros. 
Mi mujer lo sabe y lo acepta con resignacion.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (25 Nov 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> Pues yo me considero muy afortunado.
> 
> Empezando porque mi señora es muy guapetona :X tambien es una pagafantas.Todo sea dicho; me ha regalado 1/3 de una casa comprada con el asesoramiento de mi suegro. Yo solo he pagado dos chavos por las escrituras y tal.(sin hipoteca)
> 
> ...



Tú no tenías que haber vendido las onzas a los amiguetes y cambiarlas por ladrillo. Joder! Que llevas en el foro desde el 2007!! Ahora no te puedes endeudar para comprar metal. Ya te compraremos el piso por algunas onzas...de plata...


Sobre el tema de reciclaje en USA hay gente que acumula catalizadores por el platino y el paladio que contienen.


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (25 Nov 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> Pues yo me considero muy afortunado.
> 
> Empezando porque mi señora es muy guapetona :X tambien es una pagafantas.Todo sea dicho; me ha regalado 1/3 de una casa comprada con el asesoramiento de mi suegro. Yo solo he pagado dos chavos por las escrituras y tal.(sin hipoteca)
> 
> ...



Pues entonces tu mayor bendición y seguro es esa (no tu suegro no, no tener deudas hombre!). Haz lo que quieras con las tarjetas, lo único si que te digo es que las compres a crédito y ya está, no andes con guarrerías de esas que vas a ser el cliente "más nombrao" de la entidad con la que trabajes :XX: Además si me has leido antes yo soy de los convencidos de que los karlillos de a veinte también serán negocio)


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (25 Nov 2010)

Joder con el rollo de que mañana deberían llegarme mis monedillas no tengo ni sueño, y me levanto a las 6:30... Mañana cuando vea a mi amigo el cajero del BdE voy a tener cara muerto... Lo mismo se piensa el tío que le voy a atracar: 
- Arriba las manos! Deme todos sus karlillos y metase el papel pintado por el culo!!


----------



## merche400 (25 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Tú no tenías que haber vendido las onzas a los amiguetes y cambiarlas por ladrillo. Joder! Que llevas en el foro desde el 2007!! Ahora no te puedes endeudar para comprar metal. Ya te compraremos el piso por algunas onzas...de plata...
> 
> 
> Sobre el tema de reciclaje en USA hay gente que acumula catalizadores por el platino y el paladio que contienen.



Por cierto... la casa en Gran Via Marques del turia de Valencia es una pasada......techo la ostia de alto.... marmol por algun sitio, columnas y filigranas por aquí y por allá. Escalera ornamentada...vamos... de pm

Los muy cabrones...al menos a los que vendí los botes del MB de las Eagles, las vendieron por ebay y entre sub-coleguillas a mucho mas precio de los 16'50 o así que se las dejé.

Los de las filarmonicas las siguen conservando.

PD: que duro es eso tener a la mujer de guardia....


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (25 Nov 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> Los muy cabrones...al menos a los que vendí los botes del MB de las Eagles, las vendieron por ebay y entre sub-coleguillas a mucho mas precio de los 16'50 o así que se las dejé.
> 
> Los de las filarmonicas las siguen conservando.



O sea que era verdad:::
Joder Monster tienes a todo el mundo fichado...


----------



## merche400 (25 Nov 2010)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> O sea que era verdad:::
> Joder Monster tienes a todo el mundo fichado...



En aquella epoca, pudimos comprar en Alemania a unos míseros 12 euros o menos cada onza de plata.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (25 Nov 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> Por cierto... la casa en Gran Via Marques del turia de Valencia es una pasada......techo la ostia de alto.... marmol por algun sitio, columnas y filigranas por aquí y por allá. Escalera ornamentada...vamos... de pm



Pero pomos de plata no tienes 



merche400 dijo:


> Los muy cabrones...al menos a los que vendí los botes del MB de las Eagles, las vendieron por ebay y entre sub-coleguillas a mucho mas precio de los 16'50 o así que se las dejé.



Se deben de estar tirando de los pelos...



merche400 dijo:


> Los de las filarmonicas las siguen conservando.



Porca miseria...ya les podías haber vendido los eagles a los más listos...



merche400 dijo:


> PD: que duro es eso tener a la mujer de guardia....



Umm...¿seguro que no anda robando el BdE?


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (25 Nov 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> En aquella epoca, pudimos comprar en Alemania a unos míseros 12 euros o menos cada onza de plata.



La verdad es que ver a como se ha estado vendiendo el oro y la plata da rabia... Pero yo soy joven (no muy joven 31) y hasta hace poco tiempo me interesaba más la política que la economía... Ahora he caído del guindo, apenas hay politica (verdadera) y casi todo es neoeconomía (algo que se parece muy mucho a una ciencia técnica de expoliación programada del pueblo tonturruelo)


----------



## Monsterspeculator (25 Nov 2010)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> O sea que era verdad:::
> Joder Monster tienes a todo el mundo fichado...



Hoyga, eso está documentadísimo. No es ningún mérito. Merche400 siempre nos ha contado su vida y obras....


----------



## merche400 (25 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Hoyga, eso está documentadísimo. No es ningún mérito. Merche400 siempre nos ha contado su vida y obras....



No está mi mujer.
Me toca dormir solo.
No tengo sueño.

y... para colmo....

..mañana me toca hacerme el desayuno. 

¿jode...verdad? :´(


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (25 Nov 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> No está mi mujer.
> Me toca dormir solo.
> No tengo sueño.
> 
> ...



Joder tío, mi pareja reside desde hace más de 8 años en otra comunidad autónoma (por temas laborales) y yo siempre duermo solo excepto los fines de semana, y te voy a decir una cosa: Disfruta de tu soledad puede ser más que divertida, yo por ejemplo hoy me he ido todo el día con un amigo y a parte de cocernos a vino hemos podido hablar de su vida, empresas, etc y todo sin el coñazo de una mujer preguntandole por sus crios (¿sus crios? y a quien coño le importan!) Es un ejemplo tonto, pero vamos yo con verla el fin de semana por el momento me vale, así yo entre semana me puedo dedicar a lo que quiera, actualmente empollar libros de Mark Douglas, que no creo que a mi pareja le guste un pelo, ella es más de Massimo Dutti y esas lindezas...


----------



## merche400 (25 Nov 2010)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Joder tío, mi pareja reside desde hace más de 8 años en otra comunidad autónoma (por temas laborales) y yo siempre duermo solo excepto los fines de semana



Pues yo no lo aguantaría. Mi mujer me importa lo suficiente para estar preocupado por ella cuando pasan mas de 24 horas sin verla.

Llamarme romantico o tal...pero no soporto la soledad. Es por ello, entro otras cosas, que no me he planteado nunca de forma clara irme a trabajar fuera.


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (25 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Hoyga, eso está documentadísimo. No es ningún mérito. Merche400 siempre nos ha contado su vida y obras....



La verdad es que Merche400 tiene pinta de ser todo un crack! Esa idea de la tarjeta se me ocurrió a mi cuando recien entré en el banco: Como teníamos la cuenta de empleado cojonudamente remunerada (y en disponible logicamnete) le dije al director que me iba a hacer disposiciones todos los meses :XX: si hubierais visto la cara que puso (es un tipo genial la verdad). Claro que yo se lo dije para descojonarme de él no es que lo estuviera pensado en serio)


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (25 Nov 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> Pues yo no lo aguantaría. Mi mujer me importa lo suficiente para estar preocupado por ella cuando pasan mas de 24 horas sin verla.
> 
> Llamarme romantico o tal...pero no soporto la soledad. Es por ello, entro otras cosas, que no me he planteado nunca de forma clara irme a trabajar fuera.



Joder tío cuando la ves la coges con más ganas... Ten en cuenta que yo no tengo la suerte de tu suegro, nosotros si queremos algo tenemos que ir a por ello con todas nuestras fuerzas y aceptando las consecuencias... Es triste lo de ser un pobreton cipotecado, pero más triste es no tener esperanza ni tampoco demostrar tesón en cambiar tu destino. La suerte es oportunidad + preparación. Yo me estoy preparando, luego ya vendrá la oportunidad mejor o peor pero vendrá. 
Por cierto, yo tengo dos gatas en casa, que me interrumpen menos cuando hablo:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## merche400 (25 Nov 2010)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Por cierto, yo tengo dos gatas en casa, que me interrumpen menos cuando hablo:XX::XX::XX:



Odio los gatos....bueno... no me gustan las mascotas en general... las pelusillas me dan alergia y estornudo.

Lo bueno de tener una mujer médico esque no hay escusas para jugar a idem. :XX: :XX:


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (25 Nov 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> Odio los gatos....bueno... no me gustan las mascotas en general... las pelusillas me dan alergia y estornudo.
> 
> Lo bueno de tener una mujer médico esque no hay escusas para jugar a idem. :XX: :XX:



Hombre siempre la puedes decir que te haga un reconocimiento general) 
Mismamente mi pareja cuando viene a verme insiste mucho en hacermelo y eso que me consta que no tiene titulación médica alguna :baba:


----------



## merche400 (25 Nov 2010)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Hombre siempre la puedes decir que te haga un reconocimiento general)
> Mismamente mi pareja cuando viene a verme insiste mucho en hacermelo y eso que me consta que no tiene titulación médica alguna :baba:



Bueno... me voy a ver si hago como que duermo. Intentaré hablar conmigo mismo y, del aburrmiento de la conversación, seguro que me quedo frito. 


Esperando ansiosamente el dia de la paga.... se despide un intrinsecamente platero.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (25 Nov 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Saludos para todos, mis congratulaciones para los que escucharon y cargaron como yo, despacito,..... y mi reprimenda muy cariñosa para los que se apuntaron a ultima hora (hay que hacer las tareas antes)



Soy uno de esos últimos, y acepto la reprimenda ) pero en mi descargo debo decir que, si me hubiese enterado antes, hubiera empezado antes.
Pero el caso es que me enteré el lunes por la tarde (no suelo visitar más subforos que el principal) así que me doy por satisfecho con haber convertido en juanillos la cantidad que me planteé cuando me leí las 60 y pico páginas de hilo que había la noche del lunes, casi del tirón ::
Quizá si este tema me hubiera pillado unos años más mayor hubiera tenido más papelillos ahorrados y la parte de ellos que he dedicado a pillar monedas sería mayor, por lo que me hubiese pillado el toro por no ser tan previsor de empezar antes a diversificar.
Eso sí, para la próxima (espero que haya algo interesante antes de que las de 20€ parezcan un buen seguro) estaré mucho más atento 

Un saludo a todos y si alguien tiene noticias del BdE-Madrid que avise, que dentro de unos días vence un depósito y a lo mejor me pillo alguna moneda extra. 

PD: Y empiezo a notar que la parte útil de burbuja.info (tras la oficialización de la burbuja que nos trajo aquí) se ha desplazado del principal a los satélites.

PD2: Alguien comentó algo de un cofre del tesoro... pues al final creo que pillaré la idea, mi familia tiene una parcelita por ahí perdida en una montaña de la ancha castilla y con tal de acordarme junto a que árbol lo entierre... :XX:


----------



## kalemania (25 Nov 2010)

¿Algún pais europeo que tenga monedas de este pelo (cerca del spot), pero de oro? Lo digo por que no me pese tanto la mochila....


----------



## lcdbop (25 Nov 2010)

Buenos días,
tras mi retirada de monedas encargadas de ayer (la mayoría de 12€) tengo una ristra de 20€. Os adjunto las fotos.
Saludos.
PD: esperando noticias de Almirante y sus "encargos"


----------



## electric0 (25 Nov 2010)

Almirante, Merche JAJAJAJAJAJA (si ej k.... ) ¿veis como de vez en cuando hace falta un troll ? si no al final terminais hablando de vuestra vida en un foro de monedas, jajajajajaajaja bueno, de todas formas mejor eso que tomar drogas, peinar bombillas, o pellizcar espejos...



Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Soy uno de esos últimos, y acepto la reprimenda ) pero en mi descargo debo decir que, si me hubiese enterado antes, hubiera empezado antes.
> Pero el caso es que me enteré el lunes por la tarde (no suelo visitar más subforos que el principal) así que me doy por satisfecho con haber convertido en juanillos la cantidad que me planteé cuando me leí las 60 y pico páginas de hilo que había la noche del lunes, casi del tirón ::
> Quizá si este tema me hubiera pillado unos años más mayor hubiera tenido más papelillos ahorrados y la parte de ellos que he dedicado a pillar monedas sería mayor, por lo que me hubiese pillado el toro por no ser tan previsor de empezar antes a diversificar.
> Eso sí, para la próxima (espero que haya algo interesante antes de que las de 20€ parezcan un buen seguro) estaré mucho más atento
> ...



Va a ser que me lee ud. poco, o me lee cosas intrascendentes...




lcdbop dijo:


> Buenos días,
> tras mi retirada de monedas encargadas de ayer (la mayoría de 12€) tengo una ristra de 20€. Os adjunto las fotos.
> Saludos.
> PD: esperando noticias de Almirante y sus "encargos"



Igual de feas o mas que sus predecesoras de 12, ¿que pasa con el diseñador de la casa de la moneda? ¿que fue el ultimo de su escuela?....

Esas tardaran en valer mas que lo pagado por ellas, si todo va bien,..... si van mal las cosas y en unos meses suben de precio, seria hasta posible que se pagaran mas por ellas en plan numismatico que en plan plata.....lo unico que la valoracion numismatica es tan relativa en monedas nuevas... si fueran denarios, sextercios y cosas de hace 2000 años vale, pero de hace 10 minutos.... como que no lo veo..

Saludos.


----------



## GoldFever (25 Nov 2010)

Sé dónde conseguir hasta 1.500 monedas de 12 € (al menos esas había esta mañana a primera hora). Eso sí, las tengo que encargar HOY POR LA MAÑANA para que me las tengan listas para mañana.

Yo voy a coger "unas cuantas" (ni de lejos las 1.500, no tengo tanto cash ocioso) Los interesados que me envíen un MP corriendo. Perdonad que no dé más detalles "en abierto", pero visto lo visto, no quiero provocar una avalancha, no sea que no queden ni para mi.


----------



## electric0 (25 Nov 2010)

GoldFever dijo:


> Sé dónde conseguir hasta 1.500 monedas de 12 € (al menos esas había esta mañana a primera hora). Eso sí, las tengo que encargar HOY POR LA MAÑANA para que me las tengan listas para mañana.
> 
> Yo voy a coger "unas cuantas" (ni de lejos las 1.500, no tengo tanto cash ocioso) Los interesados que me envíen un MP corriendo. Perdonad que no dé más detalles "en abierto", pero visto lo visto, no quiero provocar una avalancha, no sea que no queden ni para mi.



Suenan tan fantastico como increible, le aconsejo, pille las que pueda, cuando ya no pueda mas, lo comenta por aqui, con pelos y señales, y se va al sitio donde ha dicho que estan a ver el espectaculo, "peleas platiferas" ...

Una moneda "antigua", 12€,....... una moneda "nueva", 20€,.......... una pelea argentifera, no tiene precio.

-------------

Por cierto Gold Price in Euro, Silver Price in Euro and Charts in Euro - Live Market Prices parece mas tranquila, pero no creo que la veamos ya nunca mas por debajo de 600€/k y si acaso accidentalmente y no por mucho tiempo por debajo de 650...

Saludos.


----------



## -H- (25 Nov 2010)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Joder yo reconozco que he caído del guindo tarde en cuanto a buscar seguros para mi liquidez... Sin ir más lejos me cargué de dólares entre el año pasado y principios de este... Como dices tú no lo hice por ganar dinero (por ahora palmo) sino que lo hice porque pensaba que a principios de este año nos echaban a tomar por culo del euro... Como sigo pensando que nos mandan a tomar viento fresco de la unión monetaria pues sigo teniendo mi mierdolares... La verdad que nunca se me ocurrió lo de los metales hasta que empecé a leer el hilo oficial del oro, para mí el que más me ha abierto los ojos en Burbuja, sin duda el que te hace recapacitar de verdad... No obstante tienes toda la razón para las de 12 es tarde, pero me da la impresión que las de 20 también van a ser un negocio cojonudo, si no al tiempo )



Salgase de los dolares, nos vamos a ir a dos dolares un euro


----------



## Platón (25 Nov 2010)

señores, información neutra, que cada uno la tome como quiera. Hoy el cajero del BdE me ha dicho que las monedas de 12 a partir de las letizias se consideran de colección y no tienen poder liberatorio. No obstante en el BdE "de momento" (claro intento de acobardar al inversionista conservador), se cambian por el facial, incluso las otras de colección, aunque cuestan más que su facial, se cambian por el facial.

Esto le da un plus (aunque no muy elevado) a las de 2002, 2003 y 2004 (la isabel) en contra de las ultimas emisiones, que por contra tienen la plata más nueva.

Cada uno que haga lo que quiera. Yo hoy me he hecho con mis ultimas 100 monedas y aquí me planto. Suerte para los que quieran más.

Saludos


----------



## Optimista bien informado (25 Nov 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Va a ser que me lee ud. poco, o me lee cosas intrascendentes...



Igual sería por las horas a las que le leí que no entendí lo que debía o que no le he leido fuera de este hilo y me he perdido cosas importantes.

En cualquier caso ya dije que, desde ahora, estaré más atento al resto del foro


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (25 Nov 2010)

lcdbop dijo:


> Buenos días,
> tras mi retirada de monedas encargadas de ayer (la mayoría de 12€) tengo una ristra de 20€. Os adjunto las fotos.
> Saludos.
> PD: esperando noticias de Almirante y sus "encargos"



DISCULPAD PERO HE EDITADO LA CONVERSACIÓN CON MIS COMPARÑEROS POR SI SE ME HA CALENTADO LA BOCA MÁS DE LA CUENTA. LAS CONVERSACIONES ERAN DEMASIADO LITERALES.

Exacta, exacta las conversaciones no son, pero las he trascrito lo más parecido que me he acordado, para ilustraros como trabaja el sector financiero con el efectivo en España. Con esto quiero zanjar las polémicas sobre si aceptarán los karlillos o no en el Banco y todas esas historias que se monta la gente. Depende de la entidad a la que te dirijas te dirán (si les preguntas) una cosa e incluso puede ser sea distinto entre oficinas de la misma entidad, ¿por qué? Pues porque básicamente por que vamos con lo justo, y así no hay quién pueda... Pero problemas para ingresarlos en cuenta yo no dudo no los tendreis, para nosotros son moneda legal, y con lo necesitados que estamos de pasta... COMO PARA DECIR QUE NÓ!!!!
Por cierto, si tengo tiempo me vuelvo a pasar a ver a mi amigo de la ventanilla 31, a ver por donde me salta, y si puedo le saco una foto al papelillo que os relaté ayer y lo posteo.


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (25 Nov 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Almirante, Merche JAJAJAJAJAJA (si ej k.... ) ¿veis como de vez en cuando hace falta un troll ? si no al final terminais hablando de vuestra vida en un foro de monedas, jajajajajaajaja bueno, de todas formas mejor eso que tomar drogas, peinar bombillas, o pellizcar espejos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo es que ayer estaba soñando con que iba a recoger mis karlillos y que iba a poder seguir pidiendo hasta el infinito... Se me iba la cabeza, que le voy a hacer soy humano...


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (25 Nov 2010)

-H- dijo:


> Salgase de los dolares, nos vamos a ir a dos dolares un euro



No dudo que pueda pasar, pero respecto a la cotización de las fiat pueden pasar antes muchas cosas... Yo en concreto pienso que cuando rescaten a España (si es que no nos echan del euro), el Euro-dolar bajará un poquito y me podré salir (creo que para marzo del que viene), cuando recupere esa pasta la metalizo como está mandado y a olvidarme de ella.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (25 Nov 2010)

Platón dijo:


> señores, información neutra, que cada uno la tome como quiera. Hoy el cajero del BdE me ha dicho que las monedas de 12 a partir de las letizias se consideran de colección y no tienen poder liberatorio. No obstante en el BdE "de momento" (claro intento de acobardar al inversionista conservador), se cambian por el facial, incluso las otras de colección, aunque cuestan más que su facial, se cambian por el facial.
> 
> Esto le da un plus (aunque no muy elevado) a las de 2002, 2003 y 2004 (la isabel) en contra de las ultimas emisiones, que por contra tienen la plata más nueva.
> 
> ...




Dinos en qué BdE y llamamos para comprobar. Además no creo que el cajero de turno sea ninguna referencia...

Tío, como cantas..."poder liberatorio" :XX:


----------



## Platón (25 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Dinos en qué BdE y llamamos para comprobar. Además no creo que el cajero de turno sea ninguna referencia...
> 
> Tío, como cantas..."poder liberatorio" :XX:



que pasa señor monster se quiere usted dar un viajecito a tiro fijo para cargar no??? ¿está cansado ya de patearse la calle para cuatro chapas?

Si me hubiese usted tratado con un mínimo de respeto y presunción de inocencia se lo diría encantado...

pero de todas formas si lo que usted quiere es preguntar llame a la central de madrid o a cualquier otra, le informarán debidamente.

Saludos cordiales, sin rencoro


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (25 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Dinos en qué BdE y llamamos para comprobar. Además no creo que el cajero de turno sea ninguna referencia...
> 
> Tío, como cantas..."poder liberatorio" :XX:



Estoy contigo, los cajeros del BdE sólo se preocupan de volver pronto a casa para ver el Furbo... España es así, no es un país tan serio, ni sé además si sería muy operativo tener que reciclar hasta el último detalle de normativa a todos los monos que componen una organización (y más si se trata de una como el BdE, sin querer tampoco decir que son mejores o peores, sino que reciben órdenes y modificaciones de reglamentos día si día también...)


----------



## -H- (25 Nov 2010)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> No dudo que pueda pasar, pero respecto a la cotización de las fiat pueden pasar antes muchas cosas... Yo en concreto pienso que cuando rescaten a España (si es que no nos echan del euro), el Euro-dolar bajará un poquito y me podré salir (creo que para marzo del que viene), cuando recupere esa pasta la metalizo como está mandado y a olvidarme de ella.



Eso es cierto, en el tipo de cambio euro / dolar, los americanos están gestionando la devaluación de su moneda imprimiendo, en la unión europea es más bien una gestión psicologica, de ir dejando que se produzcan malas noticias, esto consigue pequeños bajones, en uno de ellos debería usted salirse, pues a medio/largo plazo la impresión masiva, ganará a la gestión psicologica y nos vamos a ir a dos dolares un euro
Respecto a metalizarlo todo en algo que no sea moneda a valor facial es también un gran riesgo, pues no está nada clara la situación actual y si hay burbuja de metales o si son las monedas devaluándose o un mix de las dos cosas
Siendo bancario le aconsejo que se lea usted estas navidades a Ben Graham, Kostolany y Mises, tendrá una idea mucho más clara de que hacer con su dinero y el de sus clientes y probablemente progrese usted en su organización y finanzas propias.


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (25 Nov 2010)

-H- dijo:


> Eso es cierto, en el tipo de cambio euro / dolar, los americanos están gestionando la devaluación de su moneda imprimiendo, en la unión europea es más bien una gestión psicologica, de ir dejando que se produzcan malas noticias, esto consigue pequeños bajones, en uno de ellos debería usted salirse, pues a medio/largo plazo la impresión masiva, ganará a la gestión psicologica y nos vamos a ir a dos dolares un euro
> Respecto a metalizarlo todo en algo que no sea moneda a valor facial es también un gran riesgo, pues no está nada clara la situación actual y si hay burbuja de metales o si son las monedas devaluándose o un mix de las dos cosas
> Siendo bancario le aconsejo que se lea usted estas navidades a Ben Graham, Kostolany y Mises, tendrá una idea mucho más clara de que hacer con su dinero y el de sus clientes y probablemente progrese usted en su organización y finanzas propias.



Opino exactamente igual que usted respecto a lo monetario y las estrategias para mi dinero y para las devaluaciones (tanto la usana como la merkeliana yo lo veo también muy claro).
Tomo muy buena nota de su consejo sobre lectura y se lo agradezco encarecidamente, nunca está de más saber más sobre cualquier cosa y menos si te puede ayudar tan directamente como la gestión del patrimonio de uno mismo. Digo esto mismo, porque lamentandolo mucho creo que para las fechas en que me salga de mis apreciados dólares yo ya estaré en la empresa más grande de España (el paro), así que pocos clientes voy a poder asesorar. No obstante también le digo que yo ya directamnete no trato con clientes (no siendo organizaciones grandes o instituciones, etc).
Un saludo y lo dicho todo consejo sobre conocimiento que me pueda dar es poco y yo se los voy a agradecer de corazón.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (25 Nov 2010)

Platón dijo:


> que pasa señor monster se quiere usted dar un viajecito a tiro fijo para cargar no??? ¿está cansado ya de patearse la calle para cuatro chapas?
> 
> Si me hubiese usted tratado con un mínimo de respeto y presunción de inocencia se lo diría encantado...
> 
> ...




TioGilipeto: No, lo que quiero es hablar con el cajero que te ha dicho eso y contrastarlo, y comprobar una vez más que eres un mentiroso manipulador. No se trata de comprar monedas. Ya sabemos donde ir a tiro fijo a comprar si queremos.

Si las monedas no fuesen de curso legal no estarían sujetas al límite nuevo de 1000 euros por persona y día.


----------



## -H- (25 Nov 2010)

Platón dijo:


> señores, información neutra, que cada uno la tome como quiera. Hoy el cajero del BdE me ha dicho que las monedas de 12 a partir de las letizias se consideran de colección y no tienen poder liberatorio. No obstante en el BdE "de momento" (claro intento de acobardar al inversionista conservador), se cambian por el facial, incluso las otras de colección, aunque cuestan más que su facial, se cambian por el facial.
> 
> Esto le da un plus (aunque no muy elevado) a las de 2002, 2003 y 2004 (la isabel) en contra de las ultimas emisiones, que por contra tienen la plata más nueva.
> 
> ...



Señores, información neutra, que cada uno la tome como quiera.

Hoy me ha comentado el cajero del BCE que se pasaron Mafo y Brufau por la sede y REPSOL va a caer a 3 euros y que todos los accionistas van a morir cienes de veces, no le quisieron dejar al cajero un papel donde se dijera por escrito, pero según fuentes bien informadas se lo juraron por Snoopy y el mismo cajero nos juro a nosotros por Snoopy que se lo habían jurado por Snoopy, con este triple juramento pienso que no es necesario acudir al B.O.E 

Por suerte amigos accionistas, aquí estoy yo para ayudarles dispuesto a comprarlas a ¡6 eurazos! aprovechen por privado esta fenomenal oferta, 6 euros por cada acción de Repsol que pronto valdrá 3, yo también se lo juro por Snoopy


----------



## Zawer74 (25 Nov 2010)

A modo de curisidad......::::::::::::

Vendo moneda de plata de 2000 ptas del 1994 y otra de 12 euros de plata del 2004 - Malgrat de Mar - Colecciones - Antigüedades

::::::


----------



## -H- (25 Nov 2010)

Por cierto señor Mosnter, le quería comentar ¿sabe que el cajero del BCE me dijo que los 100 euros oro de francia se van a quedar sin poder liberatorio y como se considerará mierdaoro los majors dealers solo lo pagarán con 50% de descuento?
Monster estoy aquí para salvarle y comprárselas a facial, no me de las gracias, no hay de qué


----------



## Ulisses (25 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> TioGilipeto: No, lo que quiero es hablar con el cajero que te ha dicho eso y contrastarlo, y comprobar una vez más que eres un mentiroso manipulador. No se trata de comprar monedas. Ya sabemos donde ir a tiro fijo a comprar si queremos.
> 
> Si las monedas no fuesen de curso legal no estarían sujetas al límite nuevo de 1000 euros por persona y día.




Si careciesen de poder liberatorio su precio de mercado en el "foro" sería menor de 20 euros la onza. Véase el útimo post de pinchauvas. 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-y-venta-de-oro-y-plata-entre-foreros-99.html

Es decir, que el precio de equilibrio se sitúa en nuestro zoco particualar a 20 euros la onza para ese tipo de piezas (" Maple Lefa", Liberty silver eagle, etc) En cambio, los foreros se han tirado en plancha sobre las del BdE (por 24 euros la onza,) como marujas alocadas el primer día de rebajas, sin saber que carecen de poder liberatorio....ienso:ienso:ienso:

Pues toca joderse a los que tengan bullion internacional...Por algo al Banco de España le llaman "Organismo Regulador" :XX No es por casualidad que alguien pague por una onza española desconocida, con un diseño horrible, 4 euros más que por una extranjera de gran predicación entre los inversores más avezados.

Mi bid para el bullion internacional (sólo silver eagle) se queda en 18 euros. Siento que mi oferta sea tan baja, pero estas cosas ocurre en todos los mercados regulados....:XX:


----------



## merche400 (25 Nov 2010)

Los alemanes han arrasado con sus 8 millones de monedas anuales de 10 euros en un pis-pas.

Como tienen creo que 4 cecas... a 2 millones x ceca...son 8 millones de 1/2 onza de plata. Igual que las de 12 euros...pero valen 10 de facial.

Con eso no sé lo que digo :o ...pero seguro que a alguien del foro se le ocurrirá algo.


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (25 Nov 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> Los alemanes han arrasado con sus 8 millones de monedas anuales de 10 euros en un pis-pas.
> 
> Como tienen creo que 4 cecas... a 2 millones x ceca...son 8 millones de 1/2 onza de plata. Igual que las de 12 euros...pero valen 10 de facial.
> 
> Con eso no sé lo que digo :o ...pero seguro que a alguien del foro se le ocurrirá algo.



joder hilas muy fino... Desde luego algo deberíamos hacer...


----------



## electric0 (25 Nov 2010)

Zawer74 dijo:


> A modo de curisidad......::::::::::::
> 
> Vendo moneda de plata de 2000 ptas del 1994 y otra de 12 euros de plata del 2004 - Malgrat de Mar - Colecciones - Antigüedades
> 
> ::::::



JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA

500€ CADA UNA, JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAAJAJAJAJAJAJ

por que el lo vale....

Vendo yo cada una de las que tengo a ese precio y posiblemente me codee con botin, jajajajajajajaja

----

que obsesion con el "poder liberatorio" ¡¡¡ pero si no va a pagar con ellas ni dios!! ¡¡ si todos sabemos que el 99% se van a fundir ya mismo y el otro 1% sera en plan coleccionista!! seamos serios, a la velocidad que sube la plata para mayo del año que viene valen todas al menos 14€ con lo cual toca fundir y recuperar.... sois cansinos de verdad.

----

Hoy "pesca" por aburrimiento, no tenia cosa mas entretenida que hacer... en una sucursal BBVA tri-asaltada en dos años con anterioridad, 41 y ademas 5 de 20€ que van a ser las unicas, en un cajamadrid nunca antes asaltado (tipo -- anda cooooño si esto estaba aqui) 38, y en un caja sur 2 , en un barclays el cajero me ha dicho --¿anda pero eso existe?-- jajajajajaa, y le he tenido que enseñar las que llevaba para que la criatura las conociese... lamentable de verdad

----

A 660 €/k andamos hoy, parece que no baja de 650 ni en los picos.... 

Saludos.


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (25 Nov 2010)

Electric0 sigo pensando que en abril del año que viene si las vendes por 14 leris me bajo para Córdoba con un carrito... No te digo más...


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (25 Nov 2010)

200 monedas que me he trincado hoy y por mí, ya basta. No tengo más dinero que dedicar al tema.


----------



## C.J. (25 Nov 2010)

Ya estamos de vuelta, hoy he podido dedicar poco rato, aún así he pillado unas cuantas más, y he visto el engendro de 20, en muchos bancos no han devuelto, aprovechaos.


----------



## electric0 (25 Nov 2010)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Electric0 sigo pensando que en abril del año que viene si las vendes por 14 leris me bajo para Córdoba con un carrito... No te digo más...



Almirante, he puesto 14 por poner algo, !!yo que se¡¡ podria haber puesto 15.38 o 13.96 , lo unico que si tengo claro es que subiran ¿cuanto? no se... en cualquier caso si tengo claro que la mayoria van a fundicion... pero mayoria y hablamos de mas de 80% seguro, ya que no sera normal pagar con este tipo de moneda, tampoco tendran muchos compradores numismaticos, y el mayor precio de la plata sera lo que las empujara al crisol, estoy convencido... aunque de todas formas ya lo veremos con el paso del tiempo....

Un saludo.


----------



## Drinito (25 Nov 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA
> 
> 500€ CADA UNA, JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAAJAJAJAJAJAJ
> 
> ...



La Virgen!!!!!! :8:

Ese tiene que ser un anuncio Troll porque si no, no me lo explico. 500 Euros pide el tío!!!!!. Le vendo yo a 50 todas las que quiera!!!!!! ::


----------



## electric0 (25 Nov 2010)

Drinito dijo:


> La Virgen!!!!!! :8:
> 
> Ese tiene que ser un anuncio Troll porque si no, no me lo explico. 500 Euros pide el tío!!!!!. Le vendo yo a 50 todas las que quiera!!!!!! ::



Pedir 500€ por esas monedas... puede ser por varias cosas...

1º es un anuncio trampa-troll para poner luego uno mas barato con un genero parecido o incluso igual, a mitad de precio y que parezca un chollo.

2º es un "porqueyolovalgo" de libro, que piensa que de esas monedas estan las suyas y 20 mas en todo el mundo, y por eso les pone ese precio.

3º es un listillo de turno, que pretende engañar a otro y revalorizar su "hinversion" un 4000% 

4º es un tontolaba que no tiene otra cosa mejor que hacer.

en fin que puede ser cualquier cosa, eso si en cualquier caso casi asegurarte que se las come, porque no creo que haya comprador tan tonto.

Saludos


----------



## luismarple (25 Nov 2010)

O tal vez vende unas monedas con alguna particularidad.... Se ha detectado alguna tirada que tenga algo especial??? a ver si va a haber un taco de monedas en las que sale la reina en tetas o algo y esas valen un pastón!!!


----------



## kaxkamel (25 Nov 2010)

hoy he estado cargando monedas que encargué. Por teléfono una tipa me dijo que el máximo eran 50... y yo le dije que no... que eran 1000 euros y que yo quería 8 ristras del año... Me dijo que sólo quedaban de un año y que el máximo eran 50.
Hoy he recogido 80 (todas del 2008 y 2004). en el papel he firmado como eric cantona domicilio calle sing-sing
Delante mío estaba un señor mayor que se ha llevado 1 ristra de futbitos de 20 (o al menos me ha parecido que eran futbitos).


----------



## Monsterspeculator (25 Nov 2010)

-H- dijo:


> Por cierto señor Mosnter, le quería comentar ¿sabe que el cajero del BCE me dijo que los 100 euros oro de francia se van a quedar sin poder liberatorio y como se considerará mierdaoro los majors dealers solo lo pagarán con 50% de descuento?
> Monster estoy aquí para salvarle y comprárselas a facial, no me de las gracias, no hay de qué



A facial ya es bajo el spot ¡¡¡NI MUERTO!! :XX:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (25 Nov 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA
> 
> 500€ CADA UNA, JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAAJAJAJAJAJAJ
> 
> por que el lo vale....



Voy a ponerlo en el hilo de BID-ASK....


----------



## electric0 (25 Nov 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> O tal vez vende unas monedas con alguna particularidad.... Se ha detectado alguna tirada que tenga algo especial??? a ver si va a haber un taco de monedas en las que sale la reina en tetas o algo y esas valen un pastón!!!



Yo no las veo con nada raro... bueno puede ser que el cajero que las vendio no pudo ese dia tener un momento "ol-bran" y se vio obligado a tomar laxante, otra cosa no les veo..... o quizas hayan estado guardadas entre los calzoncillos de algun famoso

Saludos


----------



## Monsterspeculator (25 Nov 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Si careciesen de poder liberatorio su precio de mercado en el "foro" sería menor de 20 euros la onza. Véase el útimo post de pinchauvas.
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-y-venta-de-oro-y-plata-entre-foreros-99.html
> 
> ...




Podemos abrir un hilo de BID-ASK para el bullion internacional.

La verdad es que ni el tato va a comprar bullion internacional mientras haya karlillos !!

Y, hoyga, que las eagles tienen poder liberatorio de un mísero dólar en USA...anda va a comparar...


----------



## rory (25 Nov 2010)

Buff....vaya fiebre con los karlillos...

¿a partir de qué cantidad te piden los datos?


----------



## -H- (25 Nov 2010)

Yo os estoy preparando una bromita para llevarme alguno de los últimos tochetes certificados de karlillos con tó mi arte saleroso, hasta que no la perpetre no la cuento
No seamos inocentes, lo que estará colapsado es el mercado lonchafinista burbujista, pero en el mercado habitual lo que sigue mandando es el bullion, aunque claro, también está un poco colapsado por la subida de precios
A mi la moneda de 12 euros me parece una estrategia excelente. para los muy conservadores, aunque insisto en que me parece una estrategia cuanto menos extraña el metalizado de grandes porcentajes del patrimonio
En coherencia con esto, anuncio que usare este tocho certificado que estoy negociando para marear la perdiz en el bid ask, pues tampoco tengo mucho interés en mantenerlo, eso si la pienso marear bien mareada, quizas exija parte del pago en otras monedas a facial o algo así, que nadie piense que se va a llvar un tocho certificado de gratix
Platón, yo conozco un numismático que te paga las letizias a 12,50 si te presentas con un tocho, esta tarde me lo acaba de confirmar, así que no hay que preocuparse por la desmonetización de las letizias, pues como tienen salida como arras, ya te las están pagando a 12,50 para luego revenderlas a 15 o más, luego este señor me ha dicho que las compra a 12,50 sin dudarlo
Voy a meter una oferta por el en el bid ask, je, je


----------



## -H- (25 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> A facial ya es bajo el spot ¡¡¡NI MUERTO!! :XX:



HOYGA que me ha dicho en cajero del BCE que se van a desmonetizar y no tendrán poder liberatorio y los major dealers se conjuraran contra ella
Además ha sido el cajero calvo que es sabido que tiene mano en el banco de Francia


----------



## Garrapatez (25 Nov 2010)

*Post editado...*

A ver, que he estado saqueando esta mañana y no he podido postear, comento algo de vuestros comentarios.



Platón dijo:


> señores, información neutra, que cada uno la tome como quiera. Hoy el cajero del BdE me ha dicho que las monedas de 12 a partir de las letizias se consideran de colección y no tienen poder liberatorio. No obstante en el BdE "de momento" (claro intento de acobardar al inversionista conservador), se cambian por el facial, incluso las otras de colección, aunque cuestan más que su facial, se cambian por el facial.
> ...





Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Si las monedas no fuesen de curso legal no estarían sujetas al límite nuevo de 1000 euros por persona y día.



Más claro el agua.



ulisses dijo:


> Si careciesen de poder liberatorio su precio de mercado en el "foro" sería menor de 20 euros la onza. Véase el útimo post de pinchauvas.
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-y-venta-de-oro-y-plata-entre-foreros-99.html
> 
> ...



Y yo añadiría una cosa más Ulisses: que alguien me explique por qué demonios esta mañana me han entregado en una sucursal de caja madrid un Cristobal Colón más negro que el sobaco de un grillo y que estoy seguro que *ha circulado *por tierra, mar y aire a juzgar por las cicatrices que tenía nuestro ilustre marino, que alguien me explique cómo una moneda de esas que los bancos no aceptan ha conseguido colarse en esa sucursal despues de haberse dado una buena vuelta por el mundo. ienso:ienso:ienso:

Tengo varias que tienen más cicatrices que pedro navajero y juro que me las han dado en el banco por lo que por simple deducción las monedas entran y salen del banco con total normalidad, salvo que los cajeros de la sucursal se dediquen a jugar al subbuteo con ellas en los ratos libres.


----------



## lcdbop (25 Nov 2010)

Buenas noches,
acabo de llegar del recorrido vespertino por sucursales, he conseguido unos 60 karlillos. En algunas sucursales he preguntado y me han dado contestaciones de todas clases, incluso en sucursales de la misma entidad me han contestado lo contrario una de otra : pero en principio creo que se pueden seguir pidiendo.
Saludos.


----------



## rory (25 Nov 2010)

rory dijo:


> Buff....vaya fiebre con los karlillos...
> 
> ¿a partir de qué cantidad te piden los datos?



¿Están limitadas a 1000 euros por persona y día? Joder, cómo ha cambiado la cosa...

¿y los datos personales?


----------



## lcdbop (25 Nov 2010)

rory dijo:


> ¿Están limitadas a 1000 euros por persona y día? Joder, cómo ha cambiado la cosa...
> 
> ¿y los datos personales?



Cuando fui al BDE sí me hicieron rellenar una hoja con mis datos, aunque no me pidieron el DNI.<br>Había una hoja colgada en la que indicaba operaciones de 1000 euros por persona y día.


----------



## electric0 (25 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Y yo añadiría una cosa más Ulisses: que alguien me explique por qué demonios esta mañana me han entregado en una sucursal de caja madrid un Cristobal Colón más negro que el sobaco de un grillo y que estoy seguro que *ha circulado *por tierra, mar y aire a juzgar por las cicatrices que tenía nuestro ilustre marino, que alguien me explique cómo una moneda de esas que los bancos no aceptan ha conseguido colarse en esa sucursal despues de haberse dado una buena vuelta por el mundo. ienso:ienso:ienso:
> 
> Tengo varias que tienen más cicatrices que pedro navajero y juro que me las han dado en el banco por lo que por simple deducción las monedas entran y salen del banco con total normalidad, salvo que los cajeros de la sucursal se dediquen a jugar al subbuteo con ellas en los ratos libres.



Yo, con cicatrices y negros, tengo una leticia del 2004, un quijote del 2005, y dos años internacionales del 2008 (uno de estos ultimos tan negro que casi da asco, y estuve a punto de no llevarmelo) tambien de banco.....

Asi que estoy seguro de una cosa, o el dueño de las del 2008 era un guarro de marca mayor, o al menos han estado en varias manos y alguna caja registradora..


----------



## rory (25 Nov 2010)

lcdbop dijo:


> Cuando fui al BDE sí me hicieron rellenar una hoja con mis datos, aunque no me pidieron el DNI.<br>Había una hoja colgada en la que indicaba operaciones de 1000 euros por persona y día.



¿pediste el máximo?


----------



## C.J. (25 Nov 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> (uno de estos ultimos tan negro que casi da asco, y estuve a punto de no llevarmelo)
> 
> 
> > En el crisol no se distingue uno con mierda de uno impoluto. ::


----------



## puntodecontrol (25 Nov 2010)

JOJOJO, que contento vengo hoy....

He ido a un banco que abre por la tarde y tenian un monton de monedas en la caja fuerte, me ha dicho que vaya mañana que ahora estaba cerrada y no la podia abrir, pero le dije 30 o 40 y me dijo que sin problemas, que tenian hasta mas, asi que byebye BDE, que aqui no me piden el dni ni nada.


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (25 Nov 2010)

Si mañana me llegan las monedas voy a ser el tío más feliz del mundo voy a ir por lo menos a 1500 euros por mes... Además este mes pasaré gastos (serían más carlillos aún... el jodido cuento de la lechera... ójala se cumpla y no se quede en un gran pluf...)


----------



## Garrapatez (25 Nov 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> JOJOJO, que contento vengo hoy....
> 
> He ido a un banco que abre por la tarde y tenian un monton de monedas en la caja fuerte, me ha dicho que vaya mañana que ahora estaba cerrada y no la podia abrir, pero le dije 30 o 40 y me dijo que sin problemas, que tenian hasta mas, asi que byebye BDE, que aqui no me piden el dni ni nada.



Pues hay que ir espabilando que con las entrada de las de 20 me consta que ya hay muchas sucursales que están largando las de 12 al BDE.

Por cierto, ¿alguien puede informar si las siguen entregando en el BDE?


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (25 Nov 2010)

A mi hoy no me ha dado tiempo a pasarme... mucho curro. Pero mañana a lo mejor a primera hora si que puedo (a la sucursal de Madrid)


----------



## VOTIN (25 Nov 2010)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Si mañana me llegan las monedas voy a ser el tío más feliz del mundo voy a ir por lo menos a 1500 euros por mes... Además este mes pasaré gastos (serían más carlillos aún... el jodido cuento de la lechera... ójala se cumpla y no se quede en un gran pluf...)



Ten cuidado

Ya te pillaste los nudillos con los dolarcillos
No te vayas a pillar los _huevecillos_ con los Karlillos

Inverzhor que estah jecho un inverzhor


----------



## electric0 (25 Nov 2010)

C.J. dijo:


> electric0 dijo:
> 
> 
> > (uno de estos ultimos tan negro que casi da asco, y estuve a punto de no llevarmelo)
> ...


----------



## VOTIN (25 Nov 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> JOJOJO, que contento vengo hoy....
> 
> He ido a un banco que abre por la tarde y tenian un monton de monedas en la caja fuerte, me ha dicho que vaya mañana que ahora estaba cerrada y no la podia abrir, pero le dije 30 o 40 y me dijo que sin problemas, que tenian hasta mas, asi que byebye BDE, que aqui no me piden el dni ni nada.



Que raro?ienso:
Yo pensaba que ya no tenian cajafuerte
Normalmente las monedas estan sueltas y los billetes si en cajas dispensadoras

No sera que te quiere ver mañana por alli para invitarte a cafe y tal y cual pascual?:cook:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (25 Nov 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Ten cuidado
> 
> Ya te pillaste los nudillos con los dolarcillos
> No te vayas a pillar los _huevecillos_ con los Karlillos
> ...



¿Qué tal por la nevera?


----------



## VOTIN (25 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Qué tal por la nevera?



Me viene bien
Paso mucho tiempo aqui haciendo el g i-l i po l l as asi que necesito de vez en cuando
descanso
Tu en cambio estas abonado a perpetuidad a ambas cosas


----------



## C.J. (25 Nov 2010)

Hay bancos que tienen y muchas todavía, hoy a las 2.15 he llegado a un bbva por casualidad y me han dicho que tenían 1700 y pico euros, mañana me pasaré por allí.


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (25 Nov 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Ten cuidado
> 
> Ya te pillaste los nudillos con los dolarcillos
> No te vayas a pillar los _huevecillos_ con los Karlillos
> ...



Me gusta que me leas Votin, yo tambien te echaba de menos. Te quiero tío, en serio... Este hilo no sería el mismo sin tu intervención, Y LO SABES...
Ya se lo dije, dele usted su opinión a quien le importe, pero no se lo tome a mal, a mí ésta intervención suya me ha gustado más que la anterior, me explico para que tú mismo puedas ver lo torpe y zote que eres:

1º me dices que tenga cuidado (mostrando preocupación por mi, para que nada malo me pase a mi ni a mi dinero... Que buena persona es usted...)
2º Acto seguido, y sin mediar provocación por mi parte, me advierte usted de que en una ocasión me equivoqué con una inversión y me insulta llamandome "inverzhor" (como si fuera yo una suerte de tonto sin remedio o algo así). Es que es usted como mínimo muy contradictorio (por cierto como sus recomendaciones inversoras).

Bueno pues le voy a aclarar la cosa tal y como la veo yo:
1º Es usted mala persona.
2º No creo que usted ayudara nunca a nadie en el foro o fuera de él, así que imagino que aunque usted esté rodeado de gente, en realidad está muy sólo, lo que le lleva a entrar aqui a despotricar contra cualquiera con tal de intentar rapiñar un "algo" que le haga más feliz, y encontrar algo de atención que de otra panera no tendría... en realidad lo que cosecha es desprecio, desaprobación y creo que nulos resultados puesto que se le ve venir a usted como a un cercanias... Creo que este comportamiento egoista y egocentrico suyo no le van a ayudar en la vida, va a ser usted muy infeliz, con o sin oro... 
Fíjese, la verdad es que usted me da pena...


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (25 Nov 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Que raro?ienso:
> Yo pensaba que ya no tenian cajafuerte
> Normalmente las monedas estan sueltas y los billetes si en cajas dispensadoras
> 
> No sera que te quiere ver mañana por alli para invitarte a cafe y tal y cual pascual?:cook:



¿Alguien podría indicarme si este tío está hablando en serio? O por el contrario, ¿es realmente tan tonto? No, este tio debe de ser muy tonto, pues como bien sabreis: la ignorancia es muy atrevida.ienso:


----------



## VOTIN (25 Nov 2010)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> ¿Alguien podría indicarme si este tío está hablando en serio? O por el contrario, ¿es realmente tan tonto? No, este tio debe de ser muy tonto, pues como bien sabreis: la ignorancia es muy atrevida.ienso:



Yo he visto cajas de seguridad privada en algunos bancos
Pero hace tiempo que me dijeron que solo tenian seguridad pasiva para los robos
o sea camaras y retardo de emision de billetes por maquina

Como no soy bancario como tu pues ilustrame por curiosidad


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (25 Nov 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo he visto cajas de seguridad privada en algunos bancos
> Pero hace tiempo que me dijeron que solo tenian seguridad pasiva para los robos
> o sea camaras y retardo de emision de billetes por maquina
> 
> Como no soy bancario como tu pues ilustrame por curiosidad



Si, te podría ilustrar, pero no ahora, lo haré cuando lea con mis propios ojos que has ayudado a alguien, que has aportado algo positivo al foro. Como sé que no lo vas ha hacer pues me voy a quedar con las ganas de hacer otro "ciberamigo" con el que aprender cada día un poquito. Lo siento Votin, pero yo soy partidario de tratar a todo el mundo como se merece, y no es por una cuestión baladí, no lo hago para penalizar al malo sino muy al contrario para primar al bueno. No hay cosa más injusta en la vida que tratar bien a quien no se lo merece, porque entonces estaríamos siendo injustos con los que sí lo merecen realmente...


----------



## VOTIN (25 Nov 2010)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Si, te podría ilustrar, pero no ahora, lo haré cuando lea con mis propios ojos que has ayudado a alguien, que has aportado algo positivo al foro. Como sé que no lo vas ha hacer pues me voy a quedar con las ganas de hacer otro "ciberamigo" con el que aprender cada día un poquito. Lo siento Votin, pero yo soy partidario de tratar a todo el mundo como se merece, y no es por una cuestión baladí, no lo hago para penalizar al malo sino muy al contrario para primar al bueno. No hay cosa más injusta en la vida que tratar bien a quien no se lo merece, porque entonces estaríamos siendo injustos con los que sí lo merecen realmente...



Gracias Padre
prometo rectificar y en mi penitencia obtener el perdon de su excelencia para
contemplar la luz de su conocimiento

Amen

PD
Salve al forero HALFREDICO de una ESTAFA BANCARIA 
Esta todo registrado
prometio comermela hasta el pirireo si acertaba pero luego no cumplio


----------



## C.J. (25 Nov 2010)

Pues en la mayoría de sucursales tienes que esperarte los 10-15 minutos de rigor, ya que las suelen tener en cajas de apertura retardada.


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (25 Nov 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Gracias Padre
> prometo rectificar y en mi penitencia obtener el perdon de su excelencia para
> contemplar la luz de su conocimiento
> 
> Amen



Por mi puedes seguir como quieras, estamos en un país "libre", lo único es que si te comportas como un hijo de puta es normal que la gente no te haga caso cuando les pidas que te expliquen algo. Votin tío que un pajaríto me dijo que eras un ser primitivo, pero pareces otra cosa...)


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (25 Nov 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Gracias Padre
> prometo rectificar y en mi penitencia obtener el perdon de su excelencia para
> contemplar la luz de su conocimiento
> 
> ...



No me lo creo y además no me das la confianza (ni siento por tí aprecio alguno) como para perder mi tiempo comprobándolo. Cosas que tiene parecer un cabronazo cuando uno abre la boca... reflexiona)


----------



## VOTIN (25 Nov 2010)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Por mi puedes seguir como quieras, estamos en un país "libre", lo único es que si te comportas como un hijo de puta es normal que la gente no te haga caso cuando les pidas que te expliquen algo. Votin tío que un pajaríto me dijo que eras un ser primitivo, pero pareces otra cosa...)



Pues ese pajarito va por ahi enseñandole la pipa a los foreros
Tu seras el proximo en caer
Yo de ti me pegaria a la pared si algun dia quedas en un bar para comer bocadillos de calamares,aunque como estara lleno de gente no te escaparas
por que estaras entre la pipa y la pared jajajajjajajaja


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (26 Nov 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Pues ese pajarito va por ahi enseñandole la pipa a los foreros
> Tu seras el proximo en caer
> Yo de ti me pegaria a la pared si algun dia quedas en un bar para comer bocadillos de calamares,aunque como estara lleno de gente no te escaparas
> por que estaras entre la pipa y la pared jajajajjajajaja



No se pueden decir más tonterias juntas tronco. Yo soy tirador deportivo y tengo una, que quieres decir que estoy loco o algo así? Tío es que lo censuras todo... Macho todo te parece mal... ¿no seras un esquizofrénico? Te lo digo porque siento un profundo respeto por las personas que tienen problemas psicológicos... Si estás mal de la cabeza sólo tienes que decírmelo, que yo te dejo despotricar a gusto (me quedo callado como una puta si hace falta)::


----------



## electric0 (26 Nov 2010)

C.J. dijo:


> Pues en la mayoría de sucursales tienes que esperarte los 10-15 minutos de rigor, ya que las suelen tener en cajas de apertura retardada.



Doy fe, al menos en mas de la mitad me ha pasado, algunas veces, no se el porque, las tienen fuera generalmente un poco disimuladas, debajo de las mesas en bandejas o cajones, pero son las menos.

Lo normal es que te digan vuelva ud en 10 minutos, o esperese sentado ahi a que le avise.

Saludos.


----------



## Garrapatez (26 Nov 2010)

Bueno al final he quitado la firma con la información de las monedas, a partir de ahora pegaré de vez en cuando un link a una hoja de cálculo online donde se muestra dicha información.

Si alguien quiere también pegar esa información en cualquier momento no tiene más que copiar el código que aparece en mi firma:

<iframe width="540" height="480" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>


----------



## puntodecontrol (26 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Bueno al final he quitado la firma con la información de las monedas, a partir de ahora pegaré de vez en cuando un link a una hoja de cálculo online donde se muestra dicha información.
> 
> Si alguien quiere también pegar esa información en cualquier momento no tiene más que copiar el código que aparece en mi firma:
> 
> <iframe width="540" height="480" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>



Gracias compi, pon tb la url directa asi podemos hacer un cyp y verla en una nueva pestaña.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Nov 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Doy fe, al menos en mas de la mitad me ha pasado, algunas veces, no se el porque, las tienen fuera generalmente un poco disimuladas, debajo de las mesas en bandejas o cajones, pero son las menos.
> 
> Lo normal es que te digan vuelva ud en 10 minutos, o esperese sentado ahi a que le avise.
> 
> Saludos.





C.J. dijo:


> Pues en la mayoría de sucursales tienes que esperarte los 10-15 minutos de rigor, ya que las suelen tener en cajas de apertura retardada.




La técnica refinada consiste en hacer la tourné entre todas las sucursales. En las que te hacen esperar les dices que vas a tomar un café y vuelves...Cuando das la segunda vuelta ya las han sacado todas de las cajas. 

Esta mañana me he entretenido rastrillando una ciudad satélite de Madrid para sondear como está el tema. La cosecha ha sido de ciento y pico. No vale la pena, salvo por todo lo que ves y oyes en las sucursales que te da una buena idea de cómo anda la economía real. Por cierto, que en las sucursales que son amables te ofrecen pedírtelas aunque no seas cliente (aunque creo que sólo si "les caes bien" a las empleadas...). Me han llamado que me tenían 100 más...(a ver si es verdad).


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Nov 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> PD
> Salve al forero HALFREDICO de una ESTAFA BANCARIA
> Esta todo registrado
> prometio comermela hasta el pirireo si acertaba pero luego no cumplio



Doy fe que junto a otros le indicó a Halfedrico que le iban a estafar. Sin embargo no lo hizo para ayudarle pero para llamarle burro y todo lo demás (registrado está también). 

La verdad es que tampoco recuerdo que Votin haya aportado o ayudad en nada en el foro... Si que ha desinformado y trolleado intensamente, en particular el hilo del oro. Nos avisaba cuando andaba a $700 que caería a $400 :XX:


----------



## C.J. (26 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> La técnica refinada consiste en hacer la tourné entre todas las sucursales. En las que te hacen esperar les dices que vas a tomar un café y vuelves...Cuando das la segunda vuelta ya las han sacado todas de las cajas.
> 
> Esta mañana me he entretenido rastrillando una ciudad satélite de Madrid para sondear como está el tema. La cosecha ha sido de ciento y pico. No vale la pena, salvo por todo lo que ves y oyes en las sucursales que te da una buena idea de cómo anda la economía real. Por cierto, que en las sucursales que son amables te ofrecen pedírtelas aunque no seas cliente (aunque creo que sólo si "les caes bien" a las empleadas...). Me han llamado que me tenían 100 más...(a ver si es verdad).



Cierto es. Yo lo que hago es que primero me paseo y:

1.-si las tienen en el acto me las llevo.

2.- Si tienen unas pocas mientras abre hago otras visitas.

3.- Si tienen muchas compensa esperar (50 en adelante).

A veces no sigo este patrón, de hecho mañana lo primero que haré es ir a un banco dónde le he dicho a la cajera que me teenga preparadas las que tienen (algo más de 1700 lauros).

Por cierto Monsterspeculator, mañana voy a dar un paseillo por un pueblo sureño, si te hace venir, en la orosfera he puesto a cual (me consta que está sin explorar).

Saludos.


----------



## quaver (26 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> La técnica refinada consiste en hacer la tourné*e* entre todas las sucursales. En las que te hacen esperar les dices que vas a tomar un café y vuelves...Cuando das la segunda vuelta ya las han sacado todas de las cajas.
> 
> Esta mañana me he entretenido rastrillando una ciudad satélite de Madrid para sondear como está el tema. La cosecha ha sido de ciento y pico. No vale la pena, salvo por todo lo que ves y oyes en las sucursales que te da una buena idea de cómo anda la economía real. Por cierto, que en las sucursales que son amables te ofrecen pedírtelas aunque no seas cliente (aunque creo que sólo si "les caes bien" a las empleadas...). Me han llamado que me tenían 100 más...(a ver si es verdad).



Un pequeño detalle ;-)


----------



## lcdbop (26 Nov 2010)

rory dijo:


> ¿pediste el máximo?



Iba acompañado así que pensaba pedir hasta 2000€, me dijo que sólo 1000€ por persona (como indicaba el cartel) pero como íbamos 2 me llevé de golpe 100 monedas (1200€). Rellené la hoja y listo.


----------



## lcdbop (26 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Pues hay que ir espabilando que con las entrada de las de 20 me consta que ya hay muchas sucursales que están largando las de 12 al BDE.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿alguien puede informar si las siguen entregando en el BDE?



Ayer, cuando me recorrí algunas sucursales, en algunas tenían de 20€, en otras se habían agotado, y en otras me dijeron que el día anterior habían devuelto las pocas de 12€ que les quedaban. Por suerte en algunas todavía habían y me las llevé.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Nov 2010)

quaver dijo:


> Un pequeño detalle ;-)



En castellano, según la RAE, es "turné"....que le vamos a hacer...


----------



## merche400 (26 Nov 2010)

Creo que ya se ha tratado aquí el tema siguiente, pero no me he aclarado en el tema. Intentaré explicarlo con mis propias palabras.

Ahora que estoy acumulando poco a poco monedas de 12 euros... si la plata sube mucho de precio, mi intención es venderlas en 18 euros y comprarme las de 20 a la espera de una proxima subida.

El tema de venderlas en 18 euros es por el hecho que venderlas en 20 no sería, a priori, posible. Amén de que las de 20 euros estuvieran agotadas

¿que os parece? De esa forma siempre estariamos cubiertos con las bajadas.


----------



## quaver (26 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> En castellano, según la RAE, es "turné"....que le vamos a hacer...



No importa que antes haya escrito "tourné"... porque: 

(1) "turné"
La palabra turné no está en el Diccionario

(2) "tourné"
 La palabra tourné no está registrada en el Diccionario. Las que se muestran a continuación tienen una escritura cercana:
· tournée

(3) "tournée"
Artículo propuesto para ser suprimido. Avance de la vigésima tercera edición

tournée.
(Voz fr.).
1. f. gira (‖ serie de actuaciones de una compañía teatral o de un artista).
2. f. Excursión, gira o viaje por distracción.
3. f. Viaje profesional de un político, un viajante de comercio, etc., de itinerario y visitas predeterminados. La tournée del presidente. Una tournée de inspección.

Saludos.


----------



## luismarple (26 Nov 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> Creo que ya se ha tratado aquí el tema siguiente, pero no me he aclarado en el tema. Intentaré explicarlo con mis propias palabras.
> 
> Ahora que estoy acumulando poco a poco monedas de 12 euros... si la plata sube mucho de precio, mi intención es venderlas en 18 euros y comprarme las de 20 a la espera de una proxima subida.
> 
> ...



Cuando el precio de la plata se acerque al de las monedas de 20 euros no creo que sea posible conseguir dichas monedas con la facilidad con la que se han podido adquirir las de 12 porque todo el mundo estará ya sobre aviso, seguramente el propio BdE impondrá límites mucho antes, en plan "5 por persona al mes", que son tontos pero no tanto.


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (26 Nov 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> Cuando el precio de la plata se acerque al de las monedas de 20 euros no creo que sea posible conseguir dichas monedas con la facilidad con la que se han podido adquirir las de 12 porque todo el mundo estará ya sobre aviso, seguramente el propio BdE impondrá límites mucho antes, en plan "5 por persona al mes", que son tontos pero no tanto.



Yo tengo claor que cuando acabe con las de mi entidad (estoy llamando a todas las ofis) y sepa fehacientemente que no quedan más y solo existen los karlillos de a 20, empezaré a comprarlos igual que estoy haciendo con los de 12... Yo si no consigo vender mi piso (soy pepito un poco cipotecado)tampoco puedo hacer locuras con mi liquidez, y estas monedas ofrecen un seguro gratuito sobre una inversión de riesgo como la plata... A mi por el momento para mi situación no se me ocurre nada mejor... Ahora, si tengo suerte y esta misma tarde me señalizan el piso, tendré que hablar muy seriamente con alguno que me aconseje para cantidades que dan gustirrinín :baba:


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (26 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Doy fe que junto a otros le indicó a Halfedrico que le iban a estafar. Sin embargo no lo hizo para ayudarle pero para llamarle burro y todo lo demás (registrado está también).
> 
> La verdad es que tampoco recuerdo que Votin haya aportado o ayudad en nada en el foro... Si que ha desinformado y trolleado intensamente, en particular el hilo del oro. Nos avisaba cuando andaba a $700 que caería a $400 :XX:



No defrauda el tonto este, la verdad es que es un pollo facil de pelar... Que decepcionante es, una especie distinta pero igual de infame de kierevelos pero en el tema metalero...


----------



## luismarple (26 Nov 2010)

Por cierto, alguien me puede invitar ala orosfera?


----------



## luismarple (26 Nov 2010)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Yo tengo claor que cuando acabe con las de mi entidad (estoy llamando a todas las ofis) y sepa fehacientemente que no quedan más y solo existen los karlillos de a 20, empezaré a comprarlos igual que estoy haciendo con los de 12... Yo si no consigo vender mi piso (soy pepito un poco cipotecado)tampoco puedo hacer locuras con mi liquidez, y estas monedas ofrecen un seguro gratuito sobre una inversión de riesgo como la plata... A mi por el momento para mi situación no se me ocurre nada mejor... Ahora, si tengo suerte y esta misma tarde me señalizan el piso, tendré que hablar muy seriamente con alguno que me aconseje para cantidades que dan gustirrinín :baba:



Si consigues liquidez en serio no seas un cacotas y compra metales en condiciones!! quién en su sano juicio cree que el oro puede bajar con la que está cayenedo (y lo que queda por caer)???


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (26 Nov 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> Si consigues liquidez en serio no seas un cacotas y compra metales en condiciones!! quién en su sano juicio cree que el oro puede bajar con la que está cayenedo (y lo que queda por caer)???



Ya pero es que también tengo vistos varios predios agricolas en zonas que me gustan mucho (de esos que nos quedamos los bancos :baba y claro los metales me ponen pero es que las tierras de cultivo también son unas de mis debilidades... Por ahora estan caras pero si empieza a bajar algo... La verdad es que no tengo ni puta idea de si subirán o bajaran, necesitaríamos abrir un hilo sobre esto... Yo podría poner a disposición vuestra ejecuciones cipotecarias y cosas de estas (aunque ya os aviso que las tierras vuelan muchas veces se ejecutan en oficina y sin que se enteren ya tienen dueño nuevo, es la ostia...)
De todas maneras es un sueño, no creo tener cojones de venderla, los bancos no damos financiación etc... Además mi casa es grande, en buena situación y con "tos" los extras... vamos que no es de las más baratas (aunque la vendo dentro de los límites de la tasación actual para que la operación pueda salir). En fin son sueños de pobre que quiere sobrevivir al tema este que se nos viene encima...


----------



## Aferro (26 Nov 2010)

Hola.
Yo soy mas antiguo que D. Luismarple y mas sabio  (no se me enfade buen hombre)
ademas de ser el creador del hilo del oro.
Merezco que se me invite antes a la orosfera.

Saluodos.


----------



## luismarple (26 Nov 2010)

Aferro dijo:


> Hola.
> Yo soy mas antiguo que D. Luismarple y mas sabio  (no se me enfade buen hombre)
> ademas de ser el creador del hilo del oro.
> Merezco que se me invite antes a la orosfera.
> ...



Que??? me siento ofendido!!

Esto solo se lo perdono si una vez que le inviten a la orosfera usted me invita a mí.

Ala, ya lo he dicho.


----------



## Pogues (26 Nov 2010)

Última visita al BDE de Santander esta mañana, quedan 900, yo ya estoy servido ::, asi que si alguno se anima a subir por aquí, ya sabe donde encontrar.


pd: ahora a recargar latunes


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Nov 2010)

Aferro dijo:


> Hola.
> Yo soy mas antiguo que D. Luismarple y mas sabio  (no se me enfade buen hombre)
> ademas de ser el creador del hilo del oro.
> Merezco que se me invite antes a la orosfera.
> ...



Por supuesto. Y me disculpo con todos los veteranos de confianza que no estén invitados. Son bienvenidos y no se priven de enviarme un privado para recibir una invitación. 

Lo que no queremos es gente que no sea de fiar y que comprometa la confidencialidad del subforo. Debido a que tanto segundaresidencia como otros cabronazos se dedicaron a comprometer la confidencialidad, la admisión es muy estricta. Lo siento por todos los que no van a estar de momento, pero deben de agradecérselo a los trollacos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Nov 2010)

quaver dijo:


> No importa que antes haya escrito "tourné"... porque:
> 
> (1) "turné"
> La palabra turné no está en el Diccionario



En el Espasa-Calpe de 2005 sí está

turné - Definición - WordReference.com


----------



## luismarple (26 Nov 2010)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Ya pero es que también tengo vistos varios predios agricolas en zonas que me gustan mucho (de esos que nos quedamos los bancos :baba y claro los metales me ponen pero es que las tierras de cultivo también son unas de mis debilidades... Por ahora estan caras pero si empieza a bajar algo... La verdad es que no tengo ni puta idea de si subirán o bajaran, necesitaríamos abrir un hilo sobre esto... Yo podría poner a disposición buestra ejecuciones cipotecarias y cosas de estas (aunque ya os aviso que las tierras vuelan muchas veces se ejecutan en oficina y sin que se enteren ya tienen dueño nuevo, es la ostia...)
> De todas maneras es un sueño, no creo tener cojones de venderla, los bancos no damos financiación etc... Además mi casa es grande, en buena situación y con "tos" los extras... vamos que no es de las más baratas (aunque la vendo dentro de los límites de la tasación actual para que la operación pueda salir). En fin son sueños de pobre que quiere sobrevivir al tema este que se nos viene encima...



Terrenos agricolas... Tu ya sabes donde te estás metiendo, hijo mido?? sabes sacarle rendimiento a un terreno agrícola?? has sacado una hilera de patatas alguna vez??

Lo de la agricultura exige mucho esfuerzo y la curva de aprendizaje es muy lenta (si la lías entresacando ramas de tomatera no hay forma de volver a ensayar hasta el año siguiente), y su rendimiento hoy por hoy es paupérrimo. Te lo dice el hijo de un jubilado dedicado dia y noche a su huerta del tamaño de San Mamés. La cantidad de horas que tiene que meter no compensa con el ahorro en la cesta de la compra. (Compensa porque es lo que le gusta y se lo pasa pipa viendo como sus nietos comen la verdura que les trae).

Y respecto a todos esos que piensan que es lo mejor para el mad max... A no ser que en el mad max siga habiendo fertilizantes, pestizidas, rodenticidas, herbicidas y gasofa para el tractorcillo... Una huerta no da ni para tomar por culo. (Contando que no haya heladas fuera de temporada, o granizadas, o pedrisco o llueva poco... en fin).

Y si se trata de montes con madera industrial... peor me lo pones. Con el fin de la burbuja inmobiliaria apenas se vende madera para construccion, un tio mio heredó un pinar de pino insignis (vale para papel) y sale mas caro contratar una cuadrilla que lo desbroce, lo corte y lo lleven a la fábrica que lo que te pagan por la madera.

Enterate bien antes de invertir.

Y si me quieres agradecer el consejo invítame a la orosfera, anda.


----------



## VOTIN (26 Nov 2010)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Ya pero es que también tengo vistos varios predios agricolas en zonas que me gustan mucho (de esos que nos quedamos los bancos :baba y claro los metales me ponen pero es que las tierras de cultivo también son unas de mis debilidades... Por ahora estan caras pero si empieza a bajar algo... *La verdad es que no tengo ni puta idea *de si subirán o bajaran, necesitaríamos abrir un hilo sobre esto... Yo podría poner a disposición buestra ejecuciones cipotecarias y cosas de estas (aunque ya os aviso que las tierras vuelan muchas veces se ejecutan en oficina y sin que se enteren ya tienen dueño nuevo, es la ostia...)
> De todas maneras es un sueño, no creo tener cojones de venderla, los bancos no damos financiación etc... Además mi casa es grande, en buena situación y con "tos" los extras... vamos que no es de las más baratas (aunque la vendo dentro de los límites de la tasación actual para que la operación pueda salir). En fin son sueños de pobre que quiere sobrevivir al tema este que se nos viene encima...



Que no tienes ni puta idea de invertir ya se ve.
Empieza por lo facil.Aprende a escribir


----------



## luismarple (26 Nov 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Que no tienes ni puta idea de invertir ya se ve.
> Empieza por lo facil.Aprende a escribir.



Ya que estamos tan exquisitos...


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (26 Nov 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> Terrenos agricolas... Tu ya sabes donde te estás metiendo, hijo mido?? sabes sacarle rendimiento a un terreno agrícola?? has sacado una hilera de patatas alguna vez??
> 
> Lo de la agricultura exige mucho esfuerzo y la curva de aprendizaje es muy lenta (si la lías entresacando ramas de tomatera no hay forma de volver a ensayar hasta el año siguiente), y su rendimiento hoy por hoy es paupérrimo. Te lo dice el hijo de un jubilado dedicado dia y noche a su huerta del tamaño de San Mamés. La cantidad de horas que tiene que meter no compensa con el ahorro en la cesta de la compra. (Compensa porque es lo que le gusta y se lo pasa pipa viendo como sus nietos comen la verdura que les trae).
> 
> ...



Te agradezco el consejo luismarple, pero yo no se invitar a la orosfera, me tiré más de 45 minutos para saber aceptar mi invitación, sí soy un paleto de capital...: Pero una cosa si te digo, si pudiera que no lo sé, no lo haría, no por nada si no porque no soy quien. Yo creo que se lo debes solicitar a Monster aunque tampoco conozco este extremo. 
Sobre lo que dices de las tierras de cultivo conozco lo difícil que es sacarle rendimiento, no soy un iluso que se piensa que vendiendo aceitunas me voy a hacer rico... Pero imaginarme en el campo con mis perrillos y gatitos... Aire limpio lejos de la capital... joder que paraíso, eso sí una casa que me iba a hacer sería de órdago, hasta con una habitación para fabricarme la munición...


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (26 Nov 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Que no tienes ni puta idea de invertir ya se ve.
> Empieza por lo facil.Aprende a escribir



Gracias ahora mismo lo rectifico no me había dado ni cuenta...:rolleye:


----------



## luismarple (26 Nov 2010)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Te agradezco el consejo luismarple, pero yo no se invitar a la orosfera, me tiré más de 45 minutos para saber aceptar mi invitación, sí soy un paleto de capital...: Pero una cosa si te digo, si pudiera que no lo sé, no lo haría, no por nada si no porque no soy quien. Yo creo que se lo debes solicitar a Monster aunque tampoco conozco este extremo.
> Sobre lo que dices de las tierras de cultivo conozco lo difícil que es sacarle rendimiento, no soy un iluso que se piensa que vendiendo aceitunas me voy a hacer rico... Pero imaginarme en el campo con mis perrillos y gatitos... Aire limpio lejos de la capital... joder que paraíso, eso sí una casa que me iba a hacer sería de órdago, *hasta con una habitación para fabricarme la munición*...



Tu no quieres vivir en el campo, tu lo que quieres es vivir como el unabomber!!!


----------



## luismarple (26 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Por supuesto. Y me disculpo con todos los veteranos de confianza que no estén invitados. Son bienvenidos y no se priven de enviarme un privado para recibir una invitación.
> 
> *Lo que no queremos es gente que no sea de fiar y que comprometa la confidencialidad del subforo*. Debido a que tanto segundaresidencia como otros cabronazos se dedicaron a comprometer la confidencialidad, la admisión es muy estricta. Lo siento por todos los que no van a estar de momento, pero deben de agradecérselo a los trollacos.



Que????? Monster!! mírame a la cara y dime que no soy de fiar!! vamos!!!!

Que comprometo la confidencialidad del foro???? pero si soy una tumba!!! busca algún comentario mío sobre alguna confidencia de algún forero!! es más!! busca algún comentario mio negativo respecto al oro!!!

Dame una oportunidad, monster!! y seré una tumba!!


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (26 Nov 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> Tu no quieres vivir en el campo, tu lo que quieres es vivir como el unabomber!!!



Jamás sería capaz de matar un animal inocente. No soy ningún asesino. Aunque respeto mucho a la gente que le gusta todo el tema de la cinegética. Yo prefiero ir al super o al restaurante a ponerme tíbio de carnes y pescados.


----------



## GoldFever (26 Nov 2010)

Pogues dijo:


> Última visita al BDE de Santander esta mañana, quedan 900, yo ya estoy servido ::, asi que si alguno se anima a subir por aquí, ya sabe donde encontrar.
> 
> pd: ahora a recargar latunes



Je, je, pues si no hemos coincidido nos habrá faltado poco


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (26 Nov 2010)

GoldFever dijo:


> Je, je, pues si no hemos coincidido nos habrá faltado poco



¿en serio os han dado en el banco de españa karlillos de 12? A mi en la sucursal de Madrid no me dieron el martes, estaban agotados... ¿los van a retirar o no? No me aclaro. Por cierto me acaban de confirmar que ya han salido los karlillos de la central para la oficina de mi edificio, aunque hasta que no los tenga el lunes entre mis temblorosas manos no me fío... Atentos foreros por si alguien le interesa, TODOS MENOS VOTIN (aunque tengo que confesar que me encata que me lea y me de caña )


----------



## GoldFever (26 Nov 2010)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> ¿en serio os han dado en el banco de españa karlillos de 12? A mi en la sucursal de Madrid no me dieron el martes, estaban agotados... ¿los van a retirar o no? No me aclaro. Por cierto me acaban de confirmar que ya han salido los karlillos de la central para la oficina de mi edificio, aunque hasta que no los tenga el lunes entre mis temblorosas manos no me fío... Atentos foreros por si alguien le interesa, TODOS MENOS VOTIN (aunque tengo que confesar que me encata que me lea y me de caña )



Pues sí; yo ya lo comenté ayer pero como no sé quienes ni cuantos leen este foro y este hilo, no quería abrir la puerta a que vete a saber quién se pudiese adelantar a los foreros de hilo, por eso dije que me enviaseis un MP.

Dado que los que me tenían que enviar el mensaje ya lo han hecho, y que yo ya he cargado, pues sí, en el BdE de Santander no hay ningún problema ... hasta que se acaben, y en efecto deben quedar unas 900, tal vez ahora ya menos.


----------



## Mochuelo (26 Nov 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> Terrenos agricolas... Tu ya sabes donde te estás metiendo, hijo mido?? sabes sacarle rendimiento a un terreno agrícola?? has sacado una hilera de patatas alguna vez??
> 
> Lo de la agricultura exige mucho esfuerzo y la curva de aprendizaje es muy lenta (si la lías entresacando ramas de tomatera no hay forma de volver a ensayar hasta el año siguiente), y su rendimiento hoy por hoy es paupérrimo. Te lo dice el hijo de un jubilado dedicado dia y noche a su huerta del tamaño de San Mamés. La cantidad de horas que tiene que meter no compensa con el ahorro en la cesta de la compra. (Compensa porque es lo que le gusta y se lo pasa pipa viendo como sus nietos comen la verdura que les trae).
> 
> ...



Exacto, enterate antes de invertir. 

Si dices que una huerta no da sin fertilizantes artificiales, ni pesticidas simplemente no tienes ni idea. Y para saberlo me basta mirar por la ventana del estudio o de la cocina o ir a ver mi despensa y congelador.... preguntale a tu padre que opina....


----------



## Pogues (26 Nov 2010)

GoldFever dijo:


> Pues sí; yo ya lo comenté ayer pero como no sé quienes ni cuantos leen este foro y este hilo, no quería abrir la puerta a que vete a saber quién se pudiese adelantar a los foreros de hilo, por eso dije que me enviaseis un MP.
> 
> Dado que los que me tenían que enviar el mensaje ya lo han hecho, y que yo ya he cargado, pues sí, en el BdE de Santander no hay ningún problema ... hasta que se acaben, y en efecto deben quedar unas 900, tal vez ahora ya menos.



Hoy hablando con el cajero , en una semana han volado 1000, quedan unas 900 y me ha comentado que en el BDE de Valladolíd también quedan otras tantas :8:


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (26 Nov 2010)

GoldFever dijo:


> Pues sí; yo ya lo comenté ayer pero como no sé quienes ni cuantos leen este foro y este hilo, no quería abrir la puerta a que vete a saber quién se pudiese adelantar a los foreros de hilo, por eso dije que me enviaseis un MP.
> 
> Dado que los que me tenían que enviar el mensaje ya lo han hecho, y que yo ya he cargado, pues sí, en el BdE de Santander no hay ningún problema ... hasta que se acaben, y en efecto deben quedar unas 900, tal vez ahora ya menos.



Pues entonces probablemente ya no queden. Lo que yo he intentado buscar es respuesta a la pregunta de si realmente los han dejado de acuñar y ahora sólo habrá de 20, pero no tengo narices... En el boe nada de nada, en el BdE que yo sepa tampoco nada... En fín si hay alguien que lo sepa se lo agradecería... 
Pd Goldferever yo también estoy cargado hasta que venda mis dólares, ahora como pueda pedir karlillos de 12 van a tomar por el culo (tengo noticias del dólar que ya son inquietantes...) Me puede la historia de que creo que cuando rescaten a España existirá una ventana para que yo gane con este tema, pero la verdad es que me la estoy jugando mucho (me gusta el riesgo:


----------



## Telecomunista (26 Nov 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> Una huerta no da ni para tomar por culo.



Si la tierra no da ni para tomar por culo, nada lo dará.


----------



## segundaresidencia (26 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Por supuesto. Y me disculpo con todos los veteranos de confianza que no estén invitados. Son bienvenidos y no se priven de enviarme un privado para recibir una invitación.
> 
> Lo que no queremos es gente que no sea de fiar y que comprometa la confidencialidad del subforo. Debido a que tanto segundaresidencia como otros cabronazos se dedicaron a comprometer la confidencialidad, la admisión es muy estricta. Lo siento por todos los que no van a estar de momento, pero deben de agradecérselo a los trollacos.



yo comprometer la confidencialidad??? tu eres ********** y encima hace muuucho tiempo que puedo entrar en la orosfera :rolleye:
espero que lo de femxxxxx salga bien , entonces si que nos reiremos .......


----------



## luismarple (26 Nov 2010)

Mochuelo dijo:


> Exacto, enterate antes de invertir.
> 
> Si dices que una huerta no da sin fertilizantes artificiales, ni pesticidas simplemente no tienes ni idea. Y para saberlo me basta mirar por la ventana del estudio o de la cocina o ir a ver mi despensa y congelador.... preguntale a tu padre que opina....



MEjor aún, vete a un supermercado, el 90% de lo que comes a lo largo del año necesita pesticidas, herbicidas, rodenticidas, fungicidas y fertilizantes.

Una huerta sin ningún tipo de producto químico da una birria. Que lo que dé sea mucho mas sano está fuera de discusión, pero para dar de comer a una familia de 4 personas todo el año sin usar productos químicos necesitas como 5 Bernabeus.


----------



## luismarple (26 Nov 2010)

Telecomunista dijo:


> Si la tierra no da ni para tomar por culo, nada lo dará.



La tierra sin fertilizantes químicos y sin maquinaria industrial nunca ha dado una mierda. Hasta que no se empezaron a utilizar la población era... cuanto? una décima parte de la actual? puede que menos? pues eso.


----------



## VOTIN (26 Nov 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> La tierra sin fertilizantes químicos y sin maquinaria industrial nunca ha dado una mierda. Hasta que no se empezaron a utilizar la población era... cuanto? una décima parte de la actual? puede que menos? pues eso.



No insistas,que estos desconocen lo que son los invernaderos bajo plastico
y piensan que los tomates los da la madre naturaleza como regalo


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (26 Nov 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> yo comprometer la confidencialidad??? tu eres ********** y encima hace muuucho tiempo que puedo entrar en la orosfera :rolleye:
> espero que lo de femxxxxx salga bien , entonces si que nos reiremos .......



Tronco segundaresidencia porque no quitas la foto esa que tienes, la verdad es que hace daño a la vista pareces un vulgar camionero o mecánico que no tiene otra cosa en la cabeza que el bebercio y las putas :vomito:
Es una observación porque cuando posteas pues claro te lo encuentras y eso, pero tu puedes hacer lo que quieras. Espero no haberte ofendido no es mi inteción.


----------



## segundaresidencia (26 Nov 2010)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Tronco segundaresidencia porque no quitas la foto esa que tienes, la verdad es que hace daño a la vista pareces un vulgar camionero o mecánico que no tiene otra cosa en la cabeza que el bebercio y las putas :vomito:
> Es una observación porque cuando posteas pues claro te lo encuentras y eso, pero tu puedes hacer lo que quieras. Espero no haberte ofendido no es mi inteción.



la voy a cambiar dentro de poco, es la foto de una forera a la que aprecio muchisimo :: , nada tu tranquilo que no onfendes.
pd; no me gusta el alcohol,solo el DYC & COCACOLA LIGHT

al final se va a cumplir lo que por aqui dijimos,que despues del 24, se "evaporarian" las de 12 en un par de dias

un cordial saludo


----------



## VOTIN (26 Nov 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> la voy a cambiar dentro de poco, es la foto de una forera a la que aprecio muchisimo :: , nada tu tranquilo que no onfendes.
> pd; no me gusta el alcohol,solo el DYC & COCACOLA LIGHT
> 
> al final se va a cumplir lo que por aqui dijimos,que despues del 24, se "evaporarian" las de 12 en un par de dias
> ...



Ojo con el almirante que se que ha sido abducido por Monster y convertido en
nuevo palmero junto con el chispas electrico
Dos nuevos miembros/as de su harem::


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Nov 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> yo comprometer la confidencialidad??? tu eres ********** y encima hace muuucho tiempo que puedo entrar en la orosfera :rolleye:
> espero que lo de femxxxxx salga bien , entonces si que nos reiremos .......



Ya sabes, unos follan y otros miran...Tú mira lo que quieras :XX:


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (26 Nov 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Ojo con el almirante que se que ha sido abducido por Monster y convertido en
> nuevo palmero junto con el chispas electrico
> Dos nuevos miembros/as de su harem::



Es la primera vez que me llaman palmero en mi vida. Es lógico tenía que ser una persona que no me conociera.:bla::bla::bla:
PD: a ti nadie te quiere pobesitooooo:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Telecomunista (26 Nov 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> La tierra sin fertilizantes químicos y sin maquinaria industrial nunca ha dado una mierda. Hasta que no se empezaron a utilizar la población era... cuanto? una décima parte de la actual? puede que menos? pues eso.



Pues por eso. Los fertilizantes (derivados fósiles) y el petróleo son insostenibles. Desde el 2005 el petróleo está en declive.


----------



## Africano (26 Nov 2010)

Esta mañana he estado en el Banco de España en Madrid y de de 12 euros no me vendían, me ofrecían de 20.

Paseando por sucursales de cajas he ido acumulando varias de 12 con isabel la católica, del aniversario de la constitución y de la comunidad europea.


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (26 Nov 2010)

Para que habré dicho nada de las putas tierras de cultivo en un foro de monedas de doce euros. Electric0 me va a matar por reventar el hilo...


----------



## GoldFever (26 Nov 2010)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Pues entonces probablemente ya no queden. Lo que yo he intentado buscar es respuesta a la pregunta de si realmente los han dejado de acuñar y ahora sólo habrá de 20, pero no tengo narices... En el boe nada de nada, en el BdE que yo sepa tampoco nada... En fín si hay alguien que lo sepa se lo agradecería...
> Pd Goldferever yo también estoy cargado hasta que venda mis dólares, ahora como pueda pedir karlillos de 12 van a tomar por el culo (tengo noticias del dólar que ya son inquietantes...) Me puede la historia de que creo que cuando rescaten a España existirá una ventana para que yo gane con este tema, pero la verdad es que me la estoy jugando mucho (me gusta el riesgo:



Yo, dentro de mi ignorancia en estos temas, en los que estoy de aprendiz, sospecho el BdE ya da por seguro que los metales se van a ir por las nubes, y a partir de ahora no se volverán a acuñar karlillos de 12 € y pasarán a ser de 20 € por norma. El tiempo nos dirá.


----------



## C.J. (26 Nov 2010)

Claro que van a ser de 20 por norma. Al precio de la plata, el valor del metal de la de 12 euros está por encima de su valor facial ya (y subiendo).


----------



## C.J. (26 Nov 2010)

Por cierto, hoy ha sido otro buen día de cosecha.


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (26 Nov 2010)

GoldFever dijo:


> Yo, dentro de mi ignorancia en estos temas, en los que estoy de aprendiz, sospecho el BdE ya da por seguro que los metales se van a ir por las nubes, y a partir de ahora no se volverán a acuñar karlillos de 12 € y pasarán a ser de 20 € por norma. El tiempo nos dirá.



Ya pero joder, tendrán que hacerlo por una orden de algún tipo (ojo orden es una norma con rango inferior al reglamento que se utiliza generalmente entre los órganos de la administración para ejecutar sus cometidos). Si puedo el lunes me paso y les exijo la orden o reglamento por el que se han dejado de acuñar monedas de 12 euros. Todo puede ser que me saquen a ostias)


----------



## illokc (26 Nov 2010)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Ya pero joder, tendrán que hacerlo por una orden de algún tipo (ojo orden es una norma con rango inferior al reglamento que se utiliza generalmente entre los órganos de la administración para ejecutar sus cometidos). Si puedo el lunes me paso y les exijo la orden o reglamento por el que se han dejado de acuñar monedas de 12 euros. Todo puede ser que me saquen a ostias)



Esto está sacado de la misma orden en la que se acuerda la emisión:

Artículo 3. Número máximo de piezas.
El número máximo de piezas a acuñar será de 2.000.000. *Dicha cantidad podrá ser aumentada o reducida en función de la demanda del mercado* y será determinado por una Comisión de Seguimiento, integrada por representantes de la Dirección General del Tesoro y Política Financiera, del Banco de España y de la Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre-Real Casa de la Moneda. Las decisiones a este respecto, de la Comisión citada tendrán como *objetivo evitar divergencias significativas entre el valor facial y el valor numismático de esta moneda.*

Saludos.


----------



## electric0 (26 Nov 2010)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Para que habré dicho nada de las putas tierras de cultivo en un foro de monedas de doce euros. Electric0 me va a matar por reventar el hilo...



Si alguna vez tuve que usar armas ese tiempo ya paso, y si alguna vez tuve que matar a alguien tambien paso el tiempo, y aunque es offtopic total, tambien es interesante.



C.J. dijo:


> Claro que van a ser de 20 por norma. Al precio de la plata, el valor del metal de la de 12 euros está por encima de su valor facial ya (y subiendo).



todavia no Gold Price in Euro, Silver Price in Euro and Charts in Euro - Live Market Prices pero vamos, le queda "un rato" cuando supere el valor es evidente que ya no habra en ninguna sucursal de ningun banco ni caja



ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Ya pero joder, tendrán que hacerlo por una orden de algún tipo (ojo orden es una norma con rango inferior al reglamento que se utiliza generalmente entre los órganos de la administración para ejecutar sus cometidos). Si puedo el lunes me paso y les exijo la orden o reglamento por el que se han dejado de acuñar monedas de 12 euros. Todo puede ser que me saquen a ostias)



Estos si te van a "matar" como les toques mucho los ...... 




illokc dijo:


> Esto está sacado de la misma orden en la que se acuerda la emisión:
> 
> Artículo 3. Número máximo de piezas.
> El número máximo de piezas a acuñar será de 2.000.000. *Dicha cantidad podrá ser aumentada o reducida en función de la demanda del mercado* y será determinado por una Comisión de Seguimiento, integrada por representantes de la Dirección General del Tesoro y Política Financiera, del Banco de España y de la Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre-Real Casa de la Moneda. Las decisiones a este respecto, de la Comisión citada tendrán como *objetivo evitar divergencias significativas entre el valor facial y el valor numismático de esta moneda.*
> ...



Vamos, que como siempre, si la ley no les permite hacer lo que les parezca se cambia la ley, y si no se cambia la ley, se hace igual sin decirle nada a nadie.
Lamentablemente nada nuevo.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## puntodecontrol (26 Nov 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Si alguna vez tuve que usar armas ese tiempo ya paso, y si alguna vez tuve que matar a alguien tambien paso el tiempo, y aunque es offtopic total, tambien es interesante.
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Te equivocas, en España la plata lleva el 18% de IVA, asi que si vale mas que el facial.

Mira por ejemplo en sempsa lo que se paga por la plata ya manufacturada....

Cotizaciones de Metales Preciosos

876 € (sempsa) / 1.000 = 0,876 € el gr x 16,65 = 14,58 € en sempsa.
20,30 € (internacional) / 31,10= 0,653 x 16,65 = 10,86 € internacional.
Internacional + IVA 18% = 12,82 € internacional con iva en españa.


----------



## electric0 (26 Nov 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Te equivocas, en España la plata lleva el 18% de IVA, asi que si vale mas que el facial.
> 
> Mira por ejemplo en sempsa lo que se paga por la plata ya manufacturada....
> 
> ...



Lo se, lo se, tambien uso esa pagina como referencia, pero comprarle a esta gente "con ivas", "venias" y precios carisimos como que no lo haria yo, todos sabemos que el negocio de sempsa es fundir lingotitos y meterle 200€ por kilo o mas y decirte que su plata es buena por escrito....

Yo prefiero comprarle a un proveedor de sempsa, que me vende sin "ivas" y sin facturas ni tonterias, la misma plata que a ellos, y todavia es mas barata que la de las monedas, aunque para reconocerla (la plata) en formato granalla, hay que estar "un pelin mas entrenado".

Saludos.


----------



## kalemania (26 Nov 2010)

Hola,

Creo que esta decison va a ser la primera a la que me ayudado este foro de forma tangible. Gracias segundaresidencia por abrirlo, y gracias Monsterspeculator por dar aviso de porque estaban otros foros tan vacios.

Vamos a ver. El paseo de hoy me ha dejado un sabor agridulce. 

Pero primero os cuento lo que me han comentado un par de cajeros. Las de 12 son de curso legal, y las de 20 no lo son. Me lo han asegurado.*¿Confirmación?*

Lo bueno es que he dejado encargadas 480 (la mayoria del 2010, pero bueno...), y con estas ya tendria un primer objetivo cumplido.

Lo segundo, investigando por aqui y por alla, ya casi al final de la jornada, he recibido un "chivatazo" de un cajero de mi entidad bancaria de toda la vida, que trabajó el sabado pasado en otra sucursal y me dice que alli tenian un monton, y tal. Total, que voy _palla_, y lo tipico:

-Hola buenos dias,
-Buenos dias.
-¿Teneis monedas conmemorativas de 12 leuros?.
-Si y tal...
-Ok. ¿Cuantas teneis?
-Bueno, ¿cuantas quieres?.

Hasta aqui yo con una sonrisa de oreja a oreja.

- Hombre, no se, un millon y tal. A ver por donde me salía, pues no terminaba de decirme cuantas tenia el HP. Ademas que ya me habia dejado llevar por la avaricia, y total para tenerlo medio parado en el banco (acabo de pillar liquidez, y estoy valorando opciones), me daba igual incrementar el numero inicialmente previsto.

-¿Y para que las quieres?

-Ya estamos tocando los cojones-pienso para mis adentros: Pues para regalar a un amigo que se casa y tal.
-Lo siento pero no puede ser. Solo te puedo dar una de cada:2007-08-09-10. Las tenemos como un detalle para nuestros clientes, por si quieren coleccionar y tal...
Yo ya encabronado, le hubiera soltado un par bien dadas al niñato. Pero bueno he tratado de meter presión psicologica:
-Amos a ver: Segun el BDE cada ciudadano tenemos derecho a 1000 leuros en estas monedas y que como en nuestra ciudad no hay BDE, y soy cliente vuestro de toda la vida, tienes que darmelas y tal (*). Ademas no me cuentes milongas, que tu entidad bancaria no tiene monedas en ninguna otra oficina, ni siquiera en la central ( pedi que me las pidieran al BDE, y ni tan siquiera han sido capaces de traerme 1; me remitieron a la FNMT..).¿Me estas diciendo entonces que solo los clientes de esta oficina tienen ese privilegio

Entonces, el HP se lo a consultar a la directora, y al ratillo sale y me dice que me lo tienen que mirar. A estas alturas supongo que tras consultar los movimientos de mi cuenta ya se dará cuenta de que no se casa ningún amigo mio.....:no:

Total que al salir y seguir en sus 13, saco boli y libreta y le pregunto:
-¿Me puedes decir tu nombre?. 
-Tal.
-¿Y el apellido?
-No tengo por que decirtelo y...

Visto que no se dejaba intimidar, de mala ostia me he llevado las 4 monedas y 3000 lereles, tan solo por joder....

A todo esto os queria preguntar(*). La norma esta de los 1000 lereles del BDE supongo que solo es aplicable a oficinas del BDE,¿ no?
*¿Tendria algun argumento legal con el que exigir a los HP de mi entidad de toda la vida que me cambie 1000 lereles en monedas?*

Conclusion :XX:: Se las quieren repartir entre la directora y el....Por cierto he visto muy poca gente trabajando en las oficinas en general: Director sustituyendo a cajera, mucho ueco en la caja, etc... Nada que ver con hace 3 años, vamos....Quiza se hayan ido de puente....

Joder, vaya tocho..::.....Seguirá....


----------



## C.J. (26 Nov 2010)

En la oficina te dan las que quieran, pero vamos límite ninguno. Es como si le llegas y le dices que quieres llevarte 3000 euros en monedas de 2 euros normales, si tienen y te quieren dar, te las llevas.

Hoy mismo yo he sacado 1700 y pico euros en monedas de un banco del que no soy cliente, incluso me ha dicho que le hacía un favor porque dice que llevaban ahí mucho inmovilizadas y prefería tenerlo en papelitos.


----------



## kalemania (26 Nov 2010)

C.J. dijo:


> En la oficina te dan las que quieran....



Si hasta ahora habia sido asi. Por eso me mosquea lo de esta oficina. Creo que en algún momento me ha comentado que tenia mas de 4500 lereles, aunque con el calentón no me he quedao con el dato exacto...¿La pregunta es a nivel legal si una caja esta obligada a cumplir ese servicio? En este caso querer no es poder...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Nov 2010)

illokc dijo:


> Esto está sacado de la misma orden en la que se acuerda la emisión:
> 
> Artículo 3. Número máximo de piezas.
> El número máximo de piezas a acuñar será de 2.000.000. *Dicha cantidad podrá ser aumentada o reducida en función de la demanda del mercado* y será determinado por una Comisión de Seguimiento, integrada por representantes de la Dirección General del Tesoro y Política Financiera, del Banco de España y de la Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre-Real Casa de la Moneda. Las decisiones a este respecto, de la Comisión citada tendrán como *objetivo evitar divergencias significativas entre el valor facial y el valor numismático de esta moneda.*
> ...



Umm...el valor metal no es valor numismático..¿no?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Nov 2010)

kalemania dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Creo que esta decison va a ser la primera a la que me ayudado este foro de forma tangible. Gracias segundaresidencia por abrirlo, y gracias Monsterspeculator por dar aviso de porque estaban otros foros tan vacios.
> 
> ...



Gracias por el relato, kalemania.

En efecto, amigo, si fuesen un poco listos en las sucursales tendrían unos cuantos miles de monedas calentitas en las cajas esperando a que la plata suba y quedárselas ellos. Has debido encontrar a unos de los pocos espabilados del gremio.

A mi también me escama un huevo lo del límite de 1000 euros. Según parece es para todo cambio de moneda. Me parece que algún joyero de los que manejan grandes tacos de 500 me comentó que se estaban poniendo algo nerviosos con el tema. 

Pregunta: Si pagas al BdE por transferencia en vez de en efectivo, ¿Puedes llevarte las que quieras? Igual les llamo para saberlo...

Sobre lo del curso legal de las monedas de 20 euros habría que mirar qué dice el BOE...


----------



## platavieja (26 Nov 2010)

hoy a la plata le estan dando fuerte


----------



## Garrapatez (26 Nov 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Gracias compi, pon tb la url directa asi podemos hacer un cyp y verla en una nueva pestaña.



Luego edito la firma y lo pongo.




segundaresidencia dijo:


> yo comprometer la confidencialidad??? tu eres ********** y encima hace muuucho tiempo que puedo entrar en la orosfera :rolleye:
> *espero que lo de femxxxxx salga bien , entonces si que nos reiremos* .......



2ª como siempre intentando trollear un ratito. Así que espera Vd. que lo de fem salga bien?, si Vd. fuera verdadero amigo de fem desearía que ni tan siquiera saliera nada de aquello ya que cualquier cosa que salga será en perjuicio de él, pero en fin disfrute de sus fantasías. 




ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Ya pero joder, tendrán que hacerlo por una orden de algún tipo (ojo orden es una norma con rango inferior al reglamento que se utiliza generalmente entre los órganos de la administración para ejecutar sus cometidos). *Si puedo el lunes me paso y les exijo la orden o reglamento por el que se han dejado de acuñar monedas de 12 euros*. Todo puede ser que me saquen a ostias)



Creo que también tendré que darme un voltio por el BDE a ver si pillo las últimas que tengo en objetivo, porque las sucursales que he saqueado están ya más tiesas que la mojama y todios están con el rollo de las de 20 Leuros.

<iframe width="540" height="480" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>


----------



## Germain (26 Nov 2010)

Bueno, como en el tema de las monedas ya está todo el pescado vendido yo voy a seguir con el tema agrícola. Tan solo tres cosas: Un nombre, Fukuoka, una dirección de varios proyectos que conozco: Las frutas desecadas Bosque de alimentos y un par de vídeos:

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/AOk3am_6ewE?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/AOk3am_6ewE?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/d5q344v-IPw?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/d5q344v-IPw?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## mave_victor (26 Nov 2010)

Yo he conseguido una moneda de plata de 20€ de campeones del mundo. Y me han dicho que la puedo usar en cualquier tienda, que es de curso legal.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 Nov 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> yo comprometer la confidencialidad??? tu eres ********** y encima hace muuucho tiempo que puedo entrar en la orosfera :rolleye:
> espero que lo de femxxxxx salga bien , entonces si que nos reiremos .......






Garrapatez dijo:


> 2ª como siempre intentando trollear un ratito. Así que espera Vd. que lo de fem salga bien?, si Vd. fuera verdadero amigo de fem desearía que ni tan siquiera saliera nada de aquello ya que cualquier cosa que salga será en perjuicio de él, pero en fin disfrute de sus fantasías.



No sólo en perjuicio de fem...

Lo tengo clarísimo. Como tenga que perder un minuto de mi tiempo, aquí no queda un sólo trollaco de los que me ha calumniado que se libre de pasar por el juzgado. El primero en la lista es el desgraciado de segunda.


----------



## -H- (27 Nov 2010)

Vamos a ver, yo soy un admirador de Fukuoka y la permacultura desde hace más de 16 años, la revolución de una brizna de paja creo que se llamaba el libro fotocopiado con el que nos iniciábamos todos en aquella época
Pero no jodais el hilo de las monedas de 12 euros hacer el favor, que para eso ya tenemos a trolls varios diciendo chorradas de poderes liberatorios
Abrís un hilo de tierras de cultivo y yo estoy dispuesto incluso a daros algún consejillo


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 Nov 2010)

BoMaster dijo:


> Hola, buenos días:
> 
> Comentaros que ayer, visité otra sucursal de La Caixa para ingresar las monedas de 12 euros en cuenta corriente y…. *SI, si me las aceptaron y no me pusieron ninguna pega*. Ingresé algo más de 120 euros en monedas.



Es que hay que asegurarse antes de soltar información crítica. ¿No crees?

Sobre todo ahora mismo que quedan pocos días para poder pillar las monedas de 12 euros.


----------



## Platón (27 Nov 2010)

-H- dijo:


> V para eso ya tenemos a trolls varios diciendo chorradas de poderes liberatorios



Y sin embargo se mueve...


----------



## Platón (27 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Es que hay que asegurarse antes de soltar información crítica. ¿No crees?



Eso eso informarse es lo principal....oye que buen negocio esto de las monedas de 12, aunque no tienen poder liberatorio tienen 16.65 gramos de plata pura...y ademas las aceptan generalmente en todos los bancos y cajas y sin problemas en el BdE...increible...a por ellas


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 Nov 2010)

Platón dijo:


> Eso eso informarse es lo principal....oye que buen negocio esto de las monedas de 12, aunque no tienen poder liberatorio tienen 16.65 gramos de plata pura...y ademas las aceptan generalmente en todos los bancos y cajas y sin problemas en el BdE...increible...a por ellas



Los que no tienen poder liberatorio son los Eagles con los que estás pillado, y además son más caros!!!

¡¡A joderse!!


----------



## Platón (27 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¡¡A joderse!!



Sr Monster de verdad, deje de hacer el ridiculo, pero si soy un lochafinista!!! Ya me gustaría estar a la altura inversora de capos como usted...cada uno tiene sus circunstancias...pero oye, que las monedas de 12 son una inversión cojonuda, la inmensa mayoría de mi plata es esa...

con las de 20 yo no lo acabo de ver, personalmente no....pagar la onza a 40 a día de hoy me parece excesivo, en 2-3 años será lo más normal, pero a día de hoy yo me llenaría de karlillos de 12 y lo que me quede a bullion. Es mi parecer, igual de respetable que comprar bonos del tesoro o cualquier otro

No obstante, lo del poder liberatorio *no tiene importancia alguna* hasta que la plata de un bajonazo histórico (bajar bajará y también volverá a subir, cuanto y cuando es la cuestión que a todos nos gustaría saber) y por alguna razón que sinceramente tampoco veo probable, el BdE no se quiera hacer cargo de su propio metal....salida de la moneda común?????

Ahora bien, si la plata baja, también es cierto que mejor tener Karlillos y aferrarnos al facial o colarselos a quien los acepte, que tener eagles que, por cierto me encantan aunque tenga pocos.

Saludos y dejense de conspiraciones varias, no soy un multinick, aunque con el gran número de palmeros que se dejan ver ultimamente en este hilo parece que más de uno se esta dando autobombo con otros niks.

Saludos, y descansad para limpiar el lunes los ultimos Karlillos


----------



## illokc (27 Nov 2010)

mave_victor dijo:


> Yo he conseguido una moneda de plata de 20€ de campeones del mundo. Y me han dicho que la puedo usar en cualquier tienda, que es de curso legal.



Mírala bién, no sea que te hayan endiñado una de 12, que se parecen mucho! 
La FNMT es pionera en el mundo entero, sacan 2 monedas en el mismo año, del mismo peso, tamaño, forma, color, anverso y distinto valor facial.


----------



## JAD (27 Nov 2010)

Un saludo:

Siento no haberlo comunicado antes pero ando liado como siempre. En el BdE de Logroño me comunican que tienen monedas de 12€, no se cuantas pero andan con el limite de los 1000€. Tambien han preguntado y dicen que no tienen orden de retirarlas ¿:8:?. Osea que mientras tengan las ofrecen en ventanilla.

Dejar alguna para cuando pueda pasarme ::::::::.

Un saludo y buena caza


----------



## Garrapatez (27 Nov 2010)

JAD dijo:


> Un saludo:
> 
> Siento no haberlo comunicado antes pero ando liado como siempre. En el BdE de Logroño me comunican que tienen monedas de 12€, no se cuantas pero andan con el limite de los 1000€. Tambien han preguntado y dicen que no tienen orden de retirarlas ¿:8:?. Osea que mientras tengan las ofrecen en ventanilla.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la información, ese es el tipo de información que necesita el foro y que benefician a todos y no las mentiras que tratan de propagar unos cuantos en su propio beneficio.


----------



## C.J. (27 Nov 2010)

Sigo diciendo que (de momento) no creo que las retiren, con lo cual me da que en el BdE de Madrid pasa algo raro, que bien pudiera ser que algun avezado trabajador del mismo se haya dado cuenta y las estén acaparando, como bien decia ayer Monsterspeculator.


----------



## JAD (27 Nov 2010)

Gracias a ti, tampoco tengo mucho que aportar, por eso en cuanto puedo colaboro. Se me ha metido en la cabeza no se porque, tener mas agradecimientos que mensajes.:XX::XX::XX:


Un saludo.


----------



## VOTIN (27 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Gracias por la información, ese es el tipo de información que necesita el foro y que benefician a todos y no las mentiras que tratan de propagar unos cuantos en su propio beneficio.



Llevas razon
El malvado segundaresidenevil esta formando un ejercito de engrendros trollacos
para dominar el foro
Me lo ha dicho el electrico


----------



## Surfer (27 Nov 2010)

Yepaaaa, sabeis si en el banco puedes pedirlas nuevas (no hayan estado en circulacion) o suelen ser usadas?

Si pido las mas recientes suelen ser nuevas no?

Las que van en plastiquito son nuevas si o si?


----------



## Surfer (27 Nov 2010)

Ah, y las de 20 euros tambien sirven para si cambias de opinion darlas al banco y que te lo den en billetes? O solo es con las de 12?


----------



## segundaresidencia (27 Nov 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Llevas razon
> El malvado segundaresidenevil esta formando un ejercito de engrendros trollacos
> para dominar el foro
> Me lo ha dicho el electrico



que cabron eres votin :XX::XX:

voy a borrar unos cuantos tag, ya que despues de reportalos no hacen nada el respecto los moderatas,por cierto solo borro en los que se me insulta,si alguno le molesta algun tag que me lo diga y lo borro tambien


----------



## Garrapatez (27 Nov 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> que cabron eres votin :XX::XX:
> 
> voy a borrar unos cuantos tag, ya que despues de reportalos no hacen nada el respecto los moderatas,por cierto solo borro en los que se me insulta,si alguno le molesta algun tag que me lo diga y lo borro tambien



Mira a ver si de paso borras toda la mierda que has escrito en el foro para desinformar que ya empieza a oler.

Respecto a los tags que tú has escrito insultándome a mi, no hace falta que los borres, a mi no me molestan, si algún forero además se echa una risas con ellos bienvenidos son. Ya hay que ser niño de teta para estar dando importancia a esas tonterias a estas alturas de la vida, pero allá cada cual.


----------



## Garrafón (27 Nov 2010)

Yo le pedí el jueves a los de la Caja Rural de Burgos que me consiguieran todas las monedas de doce euros que pudieran, por lo que me dijeron cuando cierran el día hacen un pedido de dinero a la central para el día siguiente según necesiten y dentro de ese mismo pedido pueden consignar una petición de monedas del BDE, eso sí, no piden cien monedas sino 1200 euros en monedas de plata.
Si Caja Rural no las tiene pasan comunicación al resto de entidades de la ciudad (hacen un barrido), yo le pedí 996 euros: 83 monedas y me ha conseguido 80, el lunes me las entrega, creo que se lo han currado.
Le pregunté si me podía conseguir mas y me puso cara de "tío confórmate con esto que ya he ha costado un huevo".


----------



## Ulisses (27 Nov 2010)

Garrafón dijo:


> Yo le pedí el jueves a los de la Caja Rural de Burgos que me consiguieran todas las monedas de doce euros que pudieran, por lo que me dijeron cuando cierran el día hacen un pedido de dinero a la central para el día siguiente según necesiten y dentro de ese mismo pedido pueden consignar una petición de monedas del BDE, eso sí, no piden cien monedas sino 1200 euros en monedas de plata.
> Si Caja Rural no las tiene pasan comunicación al resto de entidades de la ciudad (hacen un barrido), yo le pedí 996 euros: 83 monedas y me ha conseguido 80, el lunes me las entrega, creo que se lo han currado.
> Le pregunté si me podía conseguir mas y me puso cara de "tío confórmate con esto que ya he ha costado un huevo".




Buena gente la de Burgos. Hasta los bancarios lo son¡¡¡¡ Y del vino, ¿Qué se puede decir?

Este, por ejemplo, uno de los mejores de España "Viña Sastre". Y el bodeguero una persona excepcional. Con recomendación se puede conseguir por una moneda de 12 euros.


----------



## Bandicoot CRASH (27 Nov 2010)

una pregunta desde la total ignorancia:

Se supone que la rentabilidad de la inversión deriva de la venta del material -plata- de la moneda por un valor mayor al que fueron compradas en el Bde. 
Mi duda es la siguiente:
¿Es legal fundir/destruir moneda? ¿Si no es legal hacerlo sería muy complicado colorcar las monedas sin fundir?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 Nov 2010)

Bandicoot CRASH dijo:


> una pregunta desde la total ignorancia:
> 
> Se supone que la rentabilidad de la inversión deriva de la venta del material -plata- de la moneda por un valor mayor al que fueron compradas en el Bde.
> Mi duda es la siguiente:
> ¿Es legal fundir/destruir moneda? ¿Si no es legal hacerlo sería muy complicado colorcar las monedas sin fundir?



Tú no la tienes que fundir. Se las venderás a alguien y no eres responsable ni te importa lo que haga con ellas. 

Conjeturo que en el foro siempre las podrás vender. Ya tienes un hilo de BID-ASK donde puedes comprar y venderlas:

www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa...6688-bid-ask-monedas-de-12-euros-del-bde.html


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 Nov 2010)

En pocos días hemos pasado en este hilo de 50.000 a 60.000 visitas. Si las compras son proporcionales, se van a agotar muy rápido.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 Nov 2010)

De la época en que TioGilipeto aportaba al foro, en este mismo hilo.



tiogilito888 dijo:


> El banco NO cobra ninguna comisión para este tipo de monedas. Ojo, para otras de la FNMT sí puede cobrar...pero para éstas, no.
> 
> *No hay comisión tampoco de cambio, para cuando quieras cambiar la plata por 12 € de papel y cuproníquel.*





tiogilito888 dijo:


> Sí, a coste de facial puedes encontrar los 10€ de Alemania.
> 
> *El uso está limitado al país emisor, en las monedas conmemorativas.*



La memoria del foro es cruel...

Parece mentira que Fantasmón y TioGilipeto sean el mismo. No me extraña que tuviese que aparecer con otro nick para "cambiar de opinión".


----------



## bluebeetle (28 Nov 2010)

JAD dijo:


> Un saludo:
> 
> Siento no haberlo comunicado antes pero ando liado como siempre. En el BdE de Logroño me comunican que tienen monedas de 12€, no se cuantas pero andan con el limite de los 1000€. Tambien han preguntado y dicen que no tienen orden de retirarlas ¿:8:?. Osea que mientras tengan las ofrecen en ventanilla.
> 
> ...



Hola compañero de caza:rolleye:, el otro día me dijeron que las emisiones de 2002 y 2009 estaban agotadas, y ante la pregunta de si se pueden conseguir, la respuesta fue un encogimiento de hombros.

Saludos


----------



## Garrapatez (28 Nov 2010)

bluebeetle dijo:


> Hola compañero de caza:rolleye:, el otro día me dijeron que las emisiones de 2002 y 2009 estaban agotadas, y ante la pregunta de si se pueden conseguir, la respuesta fue un encogimiento de hombros.
> 
> Saludos



Si estás interesado en las monedas del 2002 y del 2009 algunos foreros te las podrán suministrar ya que las tienen de esos años, haz una petición en el hilo BID/ASK si estás muy interesado en algún año en particular.


----------



## Platón (28 Nov 2010)

Surfer dijo:


> Ah, y las de 20 euros tambien sirven para si cambias de opinion darlas al banco y que te lo den en billetes? O solo es con las de 12?



Por supuesto que SI, siempre que no saquen una norma que indique lo contrario (que no va a pasar, puesto que plata es plata y papel es papel)

Lo que no podrás es exigir en un estanco o en un restaurante que te la acepten como medio de pago, pues a partir de las letizias esta no es su función, antes sí. Eso es lo que he intentado decir durante tantos días y solo he recibido acusaciones de multinick y de acaparador de eagles cuando soy de los pocos que aporta información con una base legal y razonada...en fin, sin comentarios, es mejor no hacer sangre

Saludos


----------



## electric0 (28 Nov 2010)

Platón dijo:


> Por supuesto que SI, siempre que no saquen una norma que indique lo contrario (que no va a pasar, puesto que plata es plata y papel es papel)
> 
> Lo que no podrás es exigir en un estanco o en un restaurante que te la acepten como medio de pago, pues a partir de las letizias esta no es su función, antes sí. Eso es lo que he intentado decir durante tantos días y solo he recibido acusaciones de multinick y de acaparador de eagles cuando soy de los pocos que aporta información con una base legal y razonada...en fin, sin comentarios, es mejor no hacer sangre
> 
> Saludos



Si a lo mejor tiene Ud razon y todo... pero ¿para que sirve tener razon en algo que no va a cumplirse? seria como si yo digo que la mejor casa se construye con bricks de leche rellenos de arena ¿que mas da? ¿o alguien va a juntar 3 millones de bicks de leche rellenos de arena para dejarme como mentiroso?

No es normal pagar con estas monedas, sean del año que sean, exceptuando alguna prueba y algun vacile, nadie paga con ellas, entre otras cosas porque son casi desconocidas entre el publico en general, (y lastimosamente entre algun bancario tambien) es la pescadilla que se muerde la cola, no se paga con ellas porque no se conocen, y no se conocen porque no se paga con ellas.

Puestos en el caso de tener que usarlas da igual la ley X que dice no se que, ya que de acumularlas como algunos hemos hecho, se llevan al banco y se recuperan los billetitos que tanto gustan,(en cualquier caso y de cualquier año) o se llevan a fundir si el precio pagado por el joyero es superior al facial.

Y puestos en lo peor, llamese guerra por ejemplo, se valoraran por su contenido en plata y la ley X como que vigencia... va a ser que no, con la curiosa particularidad de que las de 20 y las de 12 valdrian lo mismo,(e incluso las de 2000pts) ya que en este lamentable caso (que ojala no ocurra nunca) las dos llevan la misma cantidad de plata, que al final en caso de conflicto es lo que realmente valora la moneda. (Siempre hablamos en este caso de que el valor se lo daria la gente, los usuarios, sin respaldo de ningun gobierno, ni de ninguna ley, solo con el respaldo de los 16.5 gramos de plata de la misma moneda)

En cualquier caso lo normal es que no pase esto, lo normal es que entremos en una crisis mas o menos gorda, con mas o menos revueltas populares, que suframos uno o varios cambios de gobiernos provocados por la crisis, alguna quiebra bancaria mas, etc, etc, que la plata contenida en las monedas suba de precio (mas bien que caiga mas la moneda fiat) y la mayor parte de ellas terminen en el crisol o en los anticuarios.

Ya tenemos precedentes de todas estas cosas, y se pueden comprobar algunas sin necesidad de cosas extrañas.... por ejemplo la moneda de 2000 pts antecesora de la de 12€ existe y yo nunca he visto pagar con ella (no dudo que se haya pagado, pero yo no lo he visto) y a alguien hoy por hoy ¿se le ocurre ir al Bde a cambiar su moneda de 2000 pts por 12 €? ¿a que no? 
Busca a un anticuario que le de 13 si es posible, y quizas una moneda no tenga importancia, pero y si el tio tiene 100 ¿va al banco de españa? no, todos sabemos que no, y el del Bde de sevilla ¿remite las monedas de 2000 pts al Banco de españa? todos sabemos que no, a no ser que sea una cantidad tan grande que no la pueda conseguir en efectivo, lo normal es que si algun despistado/desesperado acude al Bde con monedas de 2000 pts, esas monedas terminen en el bolsillo del cajero, previo ingreso de los € correspondientes en caja.

Asi que no le deis mas vueltas ya al tema, todos sabemos lo que pasara, diga la ley lo que diga, ahora toca acaparar las que queden, (idependientemente del año de emision) despues guardarlas y esperar a ver que pasa los meses que vienen, ¿que sube la plata? mejor, ¿que no sube? no pasa nada, y cuando haga falta al banco a cambiarlas por papelitos de colores (que tanto gustan en este ruinoso pais), o al anticuario, o al platero, al que de mas, vendidas al mejor postor, y por supuesto pasando de las leyes, porque el dinero por lo general no las respeta, (tambien es ilegal destruir moneda y sin embargo se funden cuando es preciso)

ASi que dejar de mirar el dedo y empezar a mirar la luna, que el dinero es como un cochino, se lo come todo, incluidos los legajos en los que se escriben las leyes.

Saludos.


----------



## lcdbop (28 Nov 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Si a lo mejor tiene Ud razon y todo... ................
> 
> Ya tenemos precedentes de todas estas cosas, y se pueden comprobar algunas sin necesidad de cosas extrañas.... *por ejemplo la moneda de 2000 pts antecesora de la de 12€ existe y yo nunca he visto pagar con ella (no dudo que se haya pagado, pero yo no lo he visto)* y a alguien hoy por hoy ¿se le ocurre ir al Bde a cambiar su moneda de 2000 pts por 12 €? ¿a que no?
> Busca a un anticuario que le de 13 si es posible, y quizas una moneda no tenga importancia, pero y si el tio tiene 100 ¿va al banco de españa? no, todos sabemos que no, y el del Bde de sevilla ¿remite las monedas de 2000 pts al Banco de españa? todos sabemos que no, a no ser que sea una cantidad tan grande que no la pueda conseguir en efectivo, lo normal es que si algun despistado/desesperado acude al Bde con monedas de 2000 pts, esas monedas terminen en el bolsillo del cajero, previo ingreso de los € correspondientes en caja.
> ...



Yo pagué una vez con una moneda de 2000 ptas (cuando todavía había la moneda oficial era la peseta) en un kiosko de prensa. El hombre la cogió sin ningún tipo de problema, ni me comentó nada, seguramente las coleccionaría. Pero ya no pago más en monedas de plata a no ser que llegue el momento en el que los papelitos de colores no valgan nada. Conocí las monedas de plata por mi padre, un día trajo del banco una para cada hijo.


----------



## adrianelpatan (28 Nov 2010)

Hola soy nuevo en la plaza y llego tarde a todo. Saludo a todos y deseo lo mejor para todos. Al grano. Después de leer en el foro general de burbuja económica un post muy clarificador sobre las monedas de 12€ -creo de de Monsterspeculator (gracias) decidí comprar unas cuantas. 
Ciudad de provincias en Aragón, en las sucursales bancarias no conseguí nada. El miércoles pasado llamé al Bde en Zaragoza y me dijeron que no había problema. El jueves a las 8,30 era el primero. Pedí 40 monedas del 2009 y 40 del 2010, pero solo tenían del 2010. Carnet de identidad, firma y ningún problema. 
Lo curioso del tema es que el cajero restó el número 80 de una "cutrelista de papel" de un dosmil y algo. Por lo que supongo que es el número de monedas que les quedan.

Encantado de comenzar en este y otros post similares. 
AGARRAOS QUE VIENEN CURVAS


----------



## Arekusu (28 Nov 2010)

Resulta curioso como los que niegan que se pueda usar para el pago las monedas de 12 euros se aferren a lo que pone una ORDEN MINISTERIAL, en cuyo preámbulo se dice claramente que la modificación del texto del artículo 81 de la Ley 42/1994 se hace para ajustarlo a la terminología de la legislación comunitaria, y pasan por alto lo que pone esta última:

http://ec.europa.eu/economy_finance/euro/cash/coins/pdf/council_conclusions_1998-05-23_en.pdf



> The issue of collector coin is to be welcomed and must be allowed to flourish, not least because it gives expression to cultural and local values and traditions.
> Such coin will be legal tender in the country of issue, if necessary through the operation of national law. National authorities are invited to set up arrangements whereby they give par value for collector coin issued by other euro-area Member States and presented to them, claiming the value back from the issuer.



Traducido:



> La emisión de monedas de coleción será bienvenida y se debe permitir su florecimiento, no solo porque da expresión a valores y tradiciones culturales locales.
> 
> Tales monedas serán DE CURSO LEGAL EN EL PAÍS DE EMISIÓN, si fuese necesario regido a través de leyes nacionales. Las autoridades nacionales están invitadas a establecer acuerdos por los cuales se dé valor nominal a las monedas de colección emitidas por otro estado miembro de la eurozona y presentadas a ellos, reclamando el valor al emisor



Por lo tanto, no es necesario que ninguna ley española diga que son de curso legal porque ya existe una norma de rango superior que lo hace.


----------



## Hipotecator (28 Nov 2010)

Que si que si, que la plata va para arriba

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zGuda19-XRU?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zGuda19-XRU?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


Monedas de 12 euros, todas las emisiones:





Decargar album (pdf): http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GKQOUH6P



Supongo que los videos de este blog seran de algun forero burbujista.

¡Ala, una de Centeno para alegrar el dia!!!


<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MGZa96nPKi8?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MGZa96nPKi8?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Ulisses (28 Nov 2010)

Arekusu dijo:


> Resulta curioso como los que niegan que se pueda usar para el pago las monedas de 12 euros se aferren a lo que pone una ORDEN MINISTERIAL, en cuyo preámbulo se dice claramente que la modificación del texto del artículo 81 de la Ley 42/1994 se hace para ajustarlo a la terminología de la legislación comunitaria, y pasan por alto lo que pone esta última:
> 
> http://ec.europa.eu/economy_finance/euro/cash/coins/pdf/council_conclusions_1998-05-23_en.pdf
> 
> ...




Da igual que se lo diga usted por activa o por pasiva. Que le ponga los links al Banco de España, a las directivas comunitarias o a las casas de la moneda y bancos nacionales de otros paíeses.

Incluso aquí se le tradujo la propia página del Banco Central Alemán y la respuesta fue crear un ejército de multinicks dubitatibos que asolan el foro.

Creo que es de idiotas entrar en el juego. Pero resulta indignante el interés espúero y la perseverancia en tratar de manipular la información por parte de algunos foreros.

Afortunadamente sus "manejos" son guardados celosamente y se pueden consultar en el foro para echáerselos en cara. Hasta el siguiente multinick....


----------



## Platón (28 Nov 2010)

Venga ya está, todos tenemos claro que son de curso legal y que nadie en su sano juicio pagará con ellas, por lo que no hay problema y por eso todos estamos como perros en celo tras ellas. 

Si quien se deja engañar es porque quiere. Todo tiene sus pros y sus contras y cada uno tiene que valorarlos individualmente y no por lo que nadie que se oculta tras un nick suelta en un foro.


----------



## Bandicoot CRASH (28 Nov 2010)

Bandicoot CRASH dijo:


> Yo hay una cosa que no entiendo respecto a la nulidad del riesgo:
> 
> El fin último del negocio de las monedas de 12€ es que alguna vez pueda llegar a extraerseles la plata que contienen. Todo el mercadeo entre los recolectores sería solo un paso intermedio especulativo encaminado finalmente hacia la fundición del metal y la obtención del mayor beneficio cuando la plata suba, si sube.
> 
> ...



me autocito de otro hilo esperando respuesta.


----------



## Ulisses (28 Nov 2010)

Bandicoot CRASH dijo:


> me autocito de otro hilo esperando respuesta.



El derecho exclusivo de machacarlas y trocearlas para, posteriormente, venderlas es de la FNMT. 

Tu te arrogas el derecho de ofrecer el mismo precio a un joyero o fundidor con una rebaja del 18% sobre el mejor precio que al interesado le pueda ofrecer una empresa comercializadora de plata.:rolleye:

Además, la persona que las adquiere ni siquiera tiene que verificar la pureza o autenticidad de lo que compra. Y como bien ha dicho monster en un post anterior, tu tampoco tienes por qué conocer el fin último que se le va a dar a esas monedas ni interesarte por ese asunto.


----------



## electric0 (28 Nov 2010)

Despues de 100 paginas ya toca hacer resumen no????

Voy a ello y corregirme si me equivoco..

En principio las monedas de 12€ no estaban pensadas ( o no se pensaron en este foro en general ) como inversion de ningun tipo, si no como forma de asegurar un valor minimo de un dinero, de forma comoda y bastante fraccionada. (el oro tiene un valor enorme con cantidades minimas y seria bastante mas incomodo en el dia a dia)

Al cambiar 12€ por una moneda de plata (18gr .925) no teniamos (ni tenemos por ahora) ninguna ganancia, pero aseguramos el valor de nuestro dinero con un producto (la moneda) que nos da un triple valor, el facial, el metalico y el numismatico (este ultiimo es el menos interesante al menos de momento)

Si tenemos la necesidad de liquidez inmediata es tan sencillo como ir al banco a cambiar las monedas por "papelines de colores" para evitar siquiera discutir con el tendero sobre si las monedas son "buenas o no" , en el banco nos las cambian seguro independientemente del año de acuñacion o del estado (llenas de mierda)

Si podemos aguantarlas un tiempo (indefinido) sin gastarlas, es muy previsible que la plata contenida sea de mayor valor que el valor facial,(actualmente oscila sobre los 11€) en cuyo caso, podemos segir cambiandolas en el banco por los 12€ o buscarnos la vida para que alguien nos las compre por mas dinero.

Lo normal es que la mayor parte de ellas terminen en fundicion, que aunque en principio es ilegal, nosotros no sabemos nada, ((yo se las vendi a un señor y no se lo que habra hecho con ellas)) o en circuitos numismaticos, en cualquier caso seria mejor que algun numismatico la compre, ya que en principio deberia pagarla al menos al valor de la plata mas el valor de la antiguedad menos un porcentaje segun las existentes, (siempre contamos con que los valores numismaticos son un tanto relativos, dependiendo siempre de existencias, oferta y demanda) el valor metal en cualquier caso nunca se pierde por deteriorada que este la moneda y mierda que tenga, ya que se paga generalmente al peso.

En caso de que pasado mañana nos recuperemos, la llevamos al banco y a correr, aqui no pasa nada.

En caso de crisis seria, el valor de la plata debe de subir, o bajar la moneda fiat (que viene a ser lo mismo) con lo cual habremos triunfado (como los chichos, jajajaj) aunque tendremos el trabajo/problema de una buena venta, a moneda corriente.

En caso de crisis gorda es posible que se llege a pagar con ella si se pierde el valor de la moneda (billetes de euro), ya que su valor esta intrinseco en la propia moneda como 16.50 gramos de plata fina.

En caso de salida del euro, se supone que se podran cambiar en el Bde como euros que son (por el facial) pero no creo que mucha gente lo haga, o se hara en pequeñas cantidades, guardandose lo que uno pueda para venderlo a plata una vez se devaluara la neopeseta, mortadelo, o zapaterino.

En caso de mad-max moderado, lo normal es que el valor numismatico sea nulo y solo prevalezca el valor metal como unico (no distinguiendose ademas entre la de 12€ , la de 20€ y la de 2000 pts)

En caso de mad.max grave, ¿? eso es basicamente una guerra civil desorganizada y ahi todo lo imaginable es posible.

Si alguien aparecio con la intencion de hacerse ""rico por 4 duros"" que se olvide del tema ya,..... si la intencion era no perder absolutamente nada y poder ganar algo (poco) si las cosas siguen mal, este es el sitio.

No es una especulacion, para eso esta la bolsa y demas, el fisico no sirve para especular, es simplemente una """aseguracion""" del exceso de renta disponible.

Si alguien compro a credito, pensando en una revaloracion ultrarapida, que deshaga rapidamente las posiciones, ya que posiblemente los intereses del credito se coman los beneficios posibles.

Y si alguien cree en el madmax tipo pelicula, mejor se compra una cueva, municion y latunes por pales.


Un saludo...


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (28 Nov 2010)

kalemania dijo:


> Hola,
> A todo esto os queria preguntar(*). La norma esta de los 1000 lereles del BDE supongo que solo es aplicable a oficinas del BDE,¿ no?
> *¿Tendria algun argumento legal con el que exigir a los HP de mi entidad de toda la vida que me cambie 1000 lereles en monedas?*
> 
> ...



Dudo que sea norma para nosotros (máximo al día 3000 euros por lo del control del efectivo por seguridad)... Yo creo que es que en serio se lo quieren dar a los clientes como "detalle", los hay muy raros trabajando en banca... Y dudo que quieran repartirselas, si no lo habrían hecho antes, no?
La crisis es la culpable de que no se cubran plazas cuando hay enfermedad o vacaciones, como en tantas otras cosas...


----------



## kookaburra (28 Nov 2010)

*Y como ocultar tanta moneda*

Hello pishas, vaya tela la que habeis armado con las moneditas de 12 euros.

Llevo mucho tiempo siguiendo el foro y es la primera vez que intervengo, espero poder aportar algo en un futuro próximo, de momento vengo a plantearos una duda que seguro más de uno tiene, como es mi caso. A ver los ejjspertos del lugar.

He acaparado en los últimos meses toda la plata que he podido, incluidas las moneditas feas del 12. De pronto me encuentro con un saco de monedas que pesa la ostiiiii. Este volumen es complicado de esconder en un pisito, además por muy bien que lo escondas y repartas, con un detector de metales si te entran en casa, te lo encuentran rápido.

Qué soluciones hay para ocultar esta plata a los detectores, si es que la hay, he leido por ahí que envolviendola en papel de aluminio, alguno ha probado eso y ha comproibado con un buen detectro a ver que pasa? 

Podéis aportar vuestra solucuines de ocultación? 

En caso de enterramiento en un jardín, a cuanta profundidad te lo pueden detectar ?

Saludos a todos y gracias a los que respondan


----------



## electric0 (28 Nov 2010)

kookaburra dijo:


> Hello pishas, vaya tela la que habeis armado con las moneditas de 12 euros.
> 
> Llevo mucho tiempo siguiendo el foro y es la primera vez que intervengo, espero poder aportar algo en un futuro próximo, de momento vengo a plantearos una duda que seguro más de uno tiene, como es mi caso. A ver los ejjspertos del lugar.
> 
> ...



No se lo puedo decir, si se lo dijera tendria que matarle, jajajajaj

Ya en serio... lo primero es la discrecion, que no lo sepa nadie, ni la señora, ni la novia, ni la madre, ni los niños...

Y los segundo es ser imaginativo, no debo/puedo decir/exponer un escondite seguro, porque si lo digo dejara de serlo, es uno mismo el que se debe de currar un sitio lo mas libre posible de toda sospecha.

Contra mas simple sencillo y tonto mejor... nunca un chorizo buscaria por ejemplo en un periodico tirado encima de una silla billetes pegados entre sus paginas... 

Saludos.


----------



## kookaburra (28 Nov 2010)

Te hablo de muchos kilos de plata, no de 4 billetes de 500. 




electric0 dijo:


> No se lo puedo decir, si se lo dijera tendria que matarle, jajajajaj
> 
> Ya en serio... lo primero es la discrecion, que no lo sepa nadie, ni la señora, ni la novia, ni la madre, ni los niños...
> 
> ...


----------



## VOTIN (28 Nov 2010)

Pues ya puestos pon los billetes de 500 en el felpudo de la puerta ,seguro que los chorizos
son unos guarros y no se limpian los pies al entrar y ni los encuentran
Como te visite un chori intelectual te quedas sin billetes


----------



## VOTIN (28 Nov 2010)

kookaburra dijo:


> Te hablo de muchos kilos de plata, no de 4 billetes de 500.



Ese es el principal problema de tantas monedas
SU FACIL VOLATILIDAD CHORIZERA

Hasta la portera si te visita encuentra las monedas


----------



## kookaburra (28 Nov 2010)

Como lo hacen los joyeros ? a parte de la caja de seguridad y la caja fuerte , hay otras opciones de ocultación ?


----------



## kookaburra (28 Nov 2010)

Os voy a aportar una informacion que me dio el cajero del banco de España de Brcelona, donde he comprado monedas de 12 euros. Me dijo que iba por alli mucha gente con billetes podridos, por haberlos enterrado, y también muchos con billetes quemados, por esocnderlos en los microonfdas y olvidarse de ello. Me dijo el tio que lo mejor es hacer un agujero en la pared y enfoscarlo después.

Pero claro todo esto con la plata no vale, ya que un simple detector de playa la detectaria.

Tiene que haber alguna solución. A ver si alguien la sabe.


----------



## VOTIN (28 Nov 2010)

kookaburra dijo:


> Os voy a aportar una informacion que me dio el cajero del banco de España de Brcelona, donde he comprado monedas de 12 euros. Me dijo que iba por alli mucha gente con billetes podridos, por haberlos enterrado, y también muchos con billetes quemados, por esocnderlos en los microonfdas y olvidarse de ello. Me dijo el tio que lo mejor es hacer un agujero en la pared y enfoscarlo después.
> 
> Pero claro todo esto con la plata no vale, ya que un simple detector de playa la detectaria.
> 
> Tiene que haber alguna solución. A ver si alguien la sabe.



Si quieres te los guardo yo
Lo hago gratis


----------



## Garrapatez (28 Nov 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> No se lo puedo decir, si se lo dijera tendria que matarle, jajajajaj
> 
> Ya en serio... lo primero es la discrecion, que no lo sepa nadie, ni la señora, ni la novia, ni la madre, ni los niños...
> 
> ...



Completamente de acuerdo Electric0

Ahhhh!! creo que la gente debería leer más a los clásicos....:rolleye:

Por ejemplo La carta robada de Edgar Allan Poe, a veces los mejores sitios para esconder algo son los sitios donde nunca esconderíamos algo. :8:


----------



## Aferro (28 Nov 2010)

Hola Kookaburra.
¿quien me dice que no eres un caco algo mas instruido que el resto y quieres que te hagamos la faena?

Salut


----------



## VOTIN (28 Nov 2010)

Lo mejor es que escondas tu plata en casa del vecino
asi si roban le roban a el y no a ti
jajaajajajja


----------



## electric0 (28 Nov 2010)

kookaburra dijo:


> Os voy a aportar una informacion que me dio el cajero del banco de España de Brcelona, donde he comprado monedas de 12 euros. Me dijo que iba por alli mucha gente con billetes podridos, por haberlos enterrado, y también muchos con billetes quemados, por esocnderlos en los microonfdas y olvidarse de ello. Me dijo el tio que lo mejor es hacer un agujero en la pared y enfoscarlo después.
> 
> Pero claro todo esto con la plata no vale, ya que un simple detector de playa la detectaria.
> 
> Tiene que haber alguna solución. A ver si alguien la sabe.



No me lo creo, es que no me lo puedo creer, pero tampoco debo decir nada, porque si lo digo ya lo sabe hasta el tato..... vamos a ver pompero.... pienseme ud un poquito que no duele, de verdad que no duele..... como si no hubiera escondrijos en un pisito normal y corriente, hasta 50 kilos le escondo yo en 5 minutos....

Saludos


----------



## merche400 (29 Nov 2010)

Referente al tema de esconder o tal la plata, me viene en mente una peli de negratas en las que, mas o menos, se pregonaba el lema "Be rich or die"...así mismo como "Se rico o muere en el intento". 

Por ello, quien sospeche que tienes plata en casa no se andará con gilipolleces teconologicas comprada en dealextreme.com; directamente te apuntará a los sesos y, con mucha "educación" te invitará a que contribuyas a hacerle un poco mas rico.

Tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## kookaburra (29 Nov 2010)

Y como evitas los detectores. Sé por amigos que les han entrado en casa en este último año, que enran con detectores, apenas remuieven cajones y armarios, van directos al grano, y eso gracias a que llevan detectores. No sabes como evitarlos ? Si alguien lo sabe, que lo diga . Gracias




electric0 dijo:


> No me lo creo, es que no me lo puedo creer, pero tampoco debo decir nada, porque si lo digo ya lo sabe hasta el tato..... vamos a ver pompero.... pienseme ud un poquito que no duele, de verdad que no duele..... como si no hubiera escondrijos en un pisito normal y corriente, hasta 50 kilos le escondo yo en 5 minutos....
> 
> Saludos


----------



## puntodecontrol (29 Nov 2010)

kookaburra dijo:


> Os voy a aportar una informacion que me dio el cajero del banco de España de Brcelona, donde he comprado monedas de 12 euros. Me dijo que iba por alli mucha gente con billetes podridos, por haberlos enterrado, y también muchos con billetes quemados, por esocnderlos en los microonfdas y olvidarse de ello. Me dijo el tio que lo mejor es hacer un agujero en la pared y enfoscarlo después.
> 
> Pero claro todo esto con la plata no vale, ya que un simple detector de playa la detectaria.
> 
> Tiene que haber alguna solución. A ver si alguien la sabe.




einnnnn, un billete quemado en un microondas???:::

Como no lo hallas mojado ya me diras como arde el solito... pues mira que he metido yo cosas y jamas me ha salido algo quemado..... pues si no lo sabes, el aparato lo que hace es mover las moleculas de agua a toda ostia con lo cual se genera calor, y ya me diras el agua que tiene un billete......


----------



## kookaburra (29 Nov 2010)

el del banco de españa me los enseñó, y estaban quemados por la parte que esta la franja plateada, lo demás estaba bien.

por eso los cambian, si estan deltodo quemados no los cambian



puntodecontrol dijo:


> einnnnn, un billete quemado en un microondas???:::
> 
> Como no lo hallas mojado ya me diras como arde el solito... pues mira que he metido yo cosas y jamas me ha salido algo quemado..... pues si no lo sabes, el aparato lo que hace es mover las moleculas de agua a toda ostia con lo cual se genera calor, y ya me diras el agua que tiene un billete......


----------



## Surfer (29 Nov 2010)

Buenoooo, pues salgo ahora mismito a comprar monedass!! Acabo de llamar al Banco de España de mi ciudad y me han dicho que sin problemas, que si que hay. Ahora voy y si veo que tienen bastante stock y alguno quiere que le diga donde es que me lo diga 

Como me hagan ir para nada y haya sido trola les voy a dar! He recalcado que quería las de 12! y me ha dicho que sí xD.


----------



## electric0 (29 Nov 2010)

kookaburra dijo:


> Y como evitas los detectores. Sé por amigos que les han entrado en casa en este último año, que enran con detectores, apenas remuieven cajones y armarios, van directos al grano, y eso gracias a que llevan detectores. No sabes como evitarlos ? Si alguien lo sabe, que lo diga . Gracias



Si no sabe torear/distraer a un detector de metales en una vivienda normal y corriente, mejor deje su dinero en el banco, se ahorrara trabajo y se lo robaran igual, pero sin romper nada.



puntodecontrol dijo:


> einnnnn, un billete quemado en un microondas???:::
> 
> Como no lo hallas mojado ya me diras como arde el solito... pues mira que he metido yo cosas y jamas me ha salido algo quemado..... pues si no lo sabes, el aparato lo que hace es mover las moleculas de agua a toda ostia con lo cual se genera calor, y ya me diras el agua que tiene un billete......



Si, efectivamente mueve las moleculas de agua, y tambien tiene otros efectos, que nada tienen que ver con el agua,..... un cd en el microondas tiene una vida de 2 segundos, vida corta pero muy intensa, y el cd no tiene agua en su composicion. (no mantener el microondas masde 5 segundos con el cd dentro, para los que vayan ha hacer el experimento)

Saludos


----------



## fepeerre (29 Nov 2010)

DEsde un punto de vista numismatico ¿hay diferencias de cotización entre las monedas de 12€ del 2009 respecto a las de este año?


----------



## VOTIN (29 Nov 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> einnnnn, un billete quemado en un microondas???:::
> 
> Como no lo hallas mojado ya me diras como arde el solito... pues mira que he metido yo cosas y jamas me ha salido algo quemado..... pues si no lo sabes, el aparato lo que hace es mover las moleculas de agua a toda ostia con lo cual se genera calor, y ya me diras el agua que tiene un billete......



Por las particulas metalicas del papel


----------



## Surfer (29 Nov 2010)

Buenoooo, nada mas puse el post de antes fui y nada, tenian sin problemas (solo que el maximo eran 100 monedas), me lleve las mas nuevas que estan todas en los plastiquitos y como me he llevado todas pues me lleve también la caja, alguna suelta había también por ahí pero creo que abiertas y yo las quería nuevas del todo jaja (manías xD).

Le dije si otro día puedo ir por más, y me dijo que sí, y algo como que también las puedo pedir si quiero grandes cantidades (lo cual no tenia mucho sentido pues el maximo no es 100 por dia?). 

Bueno, en caso que vuelva a ir, me recomendais que le pida de algun año en especial? alguno es mejor que otro?

Ah os pongo fotos que no miento!


















pd: ni era, ni soy troll (por el otro hilo que abrí).
pd2: como en unos meses la cosa se estabilice y quiera o necesite los euros en billetes y no me los cambien me voy a acordar de alguno ¬¬ xD
pd3: si hay mad-max de ese, entonces también me alegraré para bien en el sentido de tener al menos plata


----------



## Surfer (29 Nov 2010)

Ah y lo último, ¿cuanto de vuestros ahorros, destinaríais a las monedas de plata? Todo no, no? 50%?

salu2!!


----------



## luismarple (29 Nov 2010)

Surfer dijo:


> Ah y lo último, ¿cuanto de vuestros ahorros, destinaríais a las monedas de plata? Todo no, no? 50%?
> 
> salu2!!



Yo he decidido invertirlo todo en monedas de plata!! a tomar por culo!!! los 400 euros enteros!!! 33 monedas! y que venga el Mad Max si quiere!!!!


----------



## merche400 (29 Nov 2010)

Pues yo ahora estoy, con mi sueldo, casi al 100% en monedas de plata. Cuando reciba la paga de diciembre, tambien irá integra a dichas monedas.


----------



## Garrapatez (29 Nov 2010)

Surfer dijo:


> Ah y lo último, ¿cuanto de vuestros ahorros, destinaríais a las monedas de plata? Todo no, no? 50%?
> 
> salu2!!



Yo destinaría lo máximo posible de la partida que tengas asignada a bancolchón. Al fin y al cabo es lo mismo que tener billetes.

¿En qué BDE las has pillado?


----------



## Platón (29 Nov 2010)

kookaburra dijo:


> Y como evitas los detectores. Sé por amigos que les han entrado en casa en este último año, que enran con detectores, apenas remuieven cajones y armarios, van directos al grano, y eso gracias a que llevan detectores. No sabes como evitarlos ? Si alguien lo sabe, que lo diga . Gracias



Vamos a ver amigo/a, utiliza el coco y leete el foro...en medio de las disputas acerca del poder liberatorio y demás peleas baratas, hay ideas interesantes...

Ya se habló de detectores...nadie ha hecho (o al menos comunicado el experimento), pero técnicamente debería funcionar....

Coge tu teléfono mévil y mételo en una caja metalica. Para mayor certeza rodea dicha caja de papel de alumnio. Llama ahora a tu telefono. No suena verdad?

Es el efecto caja de Faraday...dentro de una caja de metal no se producen fenómenos electromagnéticos...igual que si hay tormenta te debes meter en un coche (de chapa, no de fibra), ademas de por el aislamiento de las ruedas, por eso.

Técnicamente deberías neutralizar los detectores de metales. Y si lo enfoscas en la pared ya ni te cuento, esos si cada vez que quieras vender o admirar alguna de tus monedas coge el pico y destroza la pared...no todo puede estar detrás de la pared.

No obstante lo mejor es la discrección, nadie debe saber nada salvo una persona totalmente fiable. Después ya es cuestión de tu habilidad en ponerte en la piel de un chorizo...


----------



## Surfer (29 Nov 2010)

Alicante.

Ya pero enserio, gastariais 5 cifras (xx.xxx euros) en monedas de plata? Todo da un poco de yuyu no?


----------



## Platón (29 Nov 2010)

fepeerre dijo:


> DEsde un punto de vista numismatico ¿hay diferencias de cotización entre las monedas de 12€ del 2009 respecto a las de este año?



No, ni creo que las vaya a haber. Solo tendrán cierto valor las tiradas más antiguas o limitadas...ademas los ultimos motivos dejan bastante que desear, y para más inri son pasto de foreros (son de las que mas quedan) que las llevarán a fundir en poco menos de un año...es mi humilde opinión


----------



## luismarple (29 Nov 2010)

Platón dijo:


> Vamos a ver amigo/a, utiliza el coco y leete el foro...en medio de las disputas acerca del poder liberatorio y demás peleas baratas, hay ideas interesantes...
> 
> Ya se habló de detectores...nadie ha hecho (o al menos comunicado el experimento), pero técnicamente debería funcionar....
> 
> ...



Neutralizar un detector de METALES con una caja de METAL... suena interesante...

A lo mejor consigues que no detecte las monedas de plata, pero va a detectar la caja de METAL!!! CAPULLO!!!

A no ser, claro, que esa caja de metal la metas dentro de otra caja de.... METAL!

Los detectores de metal detectan el papel de plata tambien.


----------



## JAD (29 Nov 2010)

hola:

¿Os acordais de las primeras latas de refresco de aluminio? Si de esas que al abrirlas te quedabas con la anilla en la mano y rizando el rizo la partias y se podía usar de objeto volante para lanzar en el cole.....::::.

Bueno eso era una locura para los detectoristas en la playa, el aparato sonaba continuamente. Pero claro si eres un experto sabes distinguir el pitido.

Y otra cosa, si escondes las monedas en un bajo fondo de un mueble de madera y pita el detector mosquea. Si haces un agujero en la pared justo donde sale el tubo de la calefacción para el radiador y metes tres kruger pues ya la cosa es mas dudosa.

Creo que he contado obviedades pero bueno.......ahí están. La herramienta de los choris es la palanqueta el 90% de los casos, además.

Por cierto por si no lo sabeis cualquier detector de mierda puede discriminar los metales que detecta, entre ellos el oro.8:8:8:8:

Y tranquis que no soy de ninguna mafia revienta pisos. Yo compré el mio para buscar una pistola que mi abuelo enterro cuando la guerra en una casa vieja. Para los curiosos no hubo suerte.

Un saludo.


----------



## Platón (29 Nov 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> Los detectores de metal detectan el papel de plata tambien.



Eso es lo que tenemos que saber...lo de la caja de metal lo decía para que hiciese el experimento con el móvil...que no soy tan capullo, un poco de continencia, para guardar la plata debería utilizar o una de cartón o de vidrio, que a su ver puede ser hermética y contribuir al aislamiento

insultos aparte, has probado lo del papel de plata???? eso es lo verdaderamente interesante, si el papel de plata es detectado o no...

aun en caso de que lo detecte, la señal siempre será más debil que la de la de quilos de plata...y después está ya tu ingenio, si piensas que van a ir con detectores guardalas en un lugar donde haya metales por norma general para que no les haga pensar en que ahí hay tomate

De todas formas, ya vemos como todo lo metalico se roba, incluido pomos de puertas y demas...así que ya cada uno verá lo que hace...

¿alguién lo ha probado?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Nov 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> Neutralizar un detector de METALES con una caja de METAL... suena interesante...
> 
> A lo mejor consigues que no detecte las monedas de plata, pero va a detectar la caja de METAL!!! CAPULLO!!!
> 
> ...



El "papel de plata" es de aluminio. El detector detecta el aluminio o el metal del que está hecho la caja. No detecta el metal que está en el interior si se produce el efecto "caja Faraday". 

Por ejemplo si lo envuelves en papel de aluminio y el detector está sintonizado para oro o plata que está dentro, no lo detectará. 

Haciendo 2+2=4 se puede deducir que el mejor escondrijo es junto a objetos comunes del mismo metal del que está hecho la caja de Faraday...


----------



## JAD (29 Nov 2010)

Por ejemplo radiadores.......

Un, dos, tres responda otra vez......

Un saludo.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Nov 2010)

kookaburra dijo:


> el del banco de españa me los enseñó, y estaban quemados por la parte que esta la franja plateada, lo demás estaba bien.
> 
> por eso los cambian, si estan deltodo quemados no los cambian



La tira es metálica y no es muy compatible con el microondas...


----------



## luismarple (29 Nov 2010)

JAD dijo:


> Por ejemplo radiadores.......
> 
> Un, dos, tres responda otra vez......
> 
> Un saludo.



Radiadores.... 

Y el que haya comprado 500 monedas de plata (que por lo visto son mas de uno y mas de 5 en este foro) como se lo monta?? se pone a picar la pared a lo bricomanía o pone un radiador como la tele de plasma???

Yo creo que no hay que ser paranoico, en el 90% de los casos en los que entran a robar a una casa ya saben a lo que van y donde está. Solo conozco de primera mano dos casos, en uno de ellos se descubrió que la chica que limpiaba la casa tenía un novio metido en asuntos turbios y necesitaba pasta y en el otro en una cuadrilla que fué a reformar el baño uno de los pinches le echó un vistazo a la casa para informar a su "primo".


----------



## electric0 (29 Nov 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> Radiadores....
> 
> Y el que haya comprado 500 monedas de plata (que por lo visto son mas de uno y mas de 5 en este foro) como se lo monta?? se pone a picar la pared a lo bricomanía o pone un radiador como la tele de plasma???
> 
> Yo creo que no hay que ser paranoico, en el 90% de los casos en los que entran a robar a una casa ya saben a lo que van y donde está. Solo conozco de primera mano dos casos, en uno de ellos se descubrió que la chica que limpiaba la casa tenía un novio metido en asuntos turbios y necesitaba pasta y en el otro en una cuadrilla que fué a reformar el baño uno de los pinches le echó un vistazo a la casa para informar a su "primo".



Hay mas posibilidades de que te caiga un rayo encima, o de que te toque la loteria, que de que te roben en casa, ... otra cosa es ir haciendo el gilipollas en el bar contandole a todo el mundo lo que tienes en bancolchon... y tu direccion completa.

Saludos


----------



## merche400 (29 Nov 2010)

Yo tengo pendiente una reforma en mi piso de soltero.

El tema es levantar parte del tocho del suelo de terrazo. Cuando sale la solera de hormigon, se hace un bujero y luego se pone encima una pequeño malllazo y hormigón otra vez.

Luego... el suelo nuevo.


----------



## luismarple (29 Nov 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> Yo tengo pendiente una reforma en mi piso de soltero.
> 
> El tema es levantar parte del tocho del suelo de terrazo. Cuando sale la solera de hormigon, se hace un bujero y luego se pone encima una pequeño malllazo y hormigón otra vez.
> 
> Luego... el suelo nuevo.



Si lo vas a hacer tú me parece buena idea, un poco exagerado, pero buena idea, aunque vas a tener que descontar a la rentabilidad de tu inversión el precio de volver a poner suelo al sacarlas cuando te hagan falta.


----------



## electric0 (29 Nov 2010)

Gold Price in Euro, Silver Price in Euro and Charts in Euro - Live Market Prices

Por cierto seguimos en torno a los 650€/K, subiendo, bajando, con la volatilidad caracteristica de la plata, pero andando sobre esos valores.

Espero que teminemos el año sobre 675,(como siempre de media aproximada) eso si, en las mismas condiciones que tenemos ahora en cuanto a la volatilidad.

Saludos.


----------



## Amonedado (29 Nov 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> Yo tengo pendiente una reforma en mi piso de soltero.
> 
> El tema es levantar parte del tocho del suelo de terrazo. Cuando sale la solera de hormigon, se hace un bujero y luego se pone encima una pequeño malllazo y hormigón otra vez.
> 
> Luego... el suelo nuevo.



Cuidadin con el vecino que vive debajo.


----------



## -H- (29 Nov 2010)

Bueno señores, me acabo de llevar lo último que había en el BdE de Santander al que me acerqué con el coche en un momentito
Le quedaban aparte de lo que me lleve otras 350 monedas que alguien le habia encargado el Viernes para un amigo, estuve a punto de decir que yo era el amigo, pero luego supuse que esas monedas serían de Pogues o Goldfever y me dio pena saquearles y allí las dejé
En este momento, solo me queda decir una cosas: Señores muchas gracias a todos, mi afecto está con todos ustedes
Gracias a mi padre por regalarme la primera moneda de 2000 pesetas y mostrarme lo que es el dinero
También gracias a Pogues por informar que del BdE de Santander te las podías aún llevar por cajas, es usted un señor
Gracias a TioGilito que fue el primero que tuvo la idea
Gracias a Segundaresidencia por abrir este hilo, me acuerdo que hace años me escribió para explicar como eludir al cajero calvo de Madrid y yo le respondí que me lo estaba llevando crudo de otra sucursal, esta sucursal era la de Oviedo
Gracias a Monsterspeculator por mantener la lucha contra los vendemonedas trolls mentirosos e intoxicadores
Gracias a Garrapatez por su útil gráfica
Gracias a Electrico por contarnos sus aventuras y fatigas en moto, menuda paciencia, yo preferí conducir un poquito hasta Oviedo o Santander y llevármelas por cajas


----------



## kookaburra (29 Nov 2010)

Alguno ha tenido en las manos un detector de metales, sabe como funciona, y sabe si hay que sintonoizarlo para que te detecte oro, plata, hierro, cobre, etc ? o puede detectar todo a la vez y te va indoicando lo que ha detectado ?

Porque si te dice lo que detecta, de qué te sirve esconder junto al radiador la plata o el oro ?

En cuanto a meterlo detrás de una pared con cemento por medio, eso también lo deteecta no ?

Y en caso de enterralo, a qué profundidad detectaría?

En el caso de rodearlo de papel de aluminio, detectaría el aluminio? y esto inhibiría de detectar lo de dentro del aluminio ?

Gracias Monsterespekulator por tu aportación



Monsterspeculator dijo:


> El "papel de plata" es de aluminio. El detector detecta el aluminio o el metal del que está hecho la caja. No detecta el metal que está en el interior si se produce el efecto "caja Faraday".
> 
> Por ejemplo si lo envuelves en papel de aluminio y el detector está sintonizado para oro o plata que está dentro, no lo detectará.
> 
> Haciendo 2+2=4 se puede deducir que el mejor escondrijo es junto a objetos comunes del mismo metal del que está hecho la caja de Faraday...


----------



## -H- (29 Nov 2010)

También tengo que hacer una última mención a toda esa panda de funcionarios vagos y parasitos que pueblan el Banco de España, que ratos nos han hecho pasar con sus diarreas mentales, esperemos que se vayan todos al paro

Y por supuesto gracias al resto de foreros que han hecho jrande este hilo, desde los primeros, hasta los últimos en llegar como Octubre o el Almirante o Blas de Lezo. 

Un abrazo virtual a todos los mencionados.

Buenas noches y buena suerte


----------



## Pogues (29 Nov 2010)

-H- dijo:


> , estuve a punto de decir que yo era el amigo, pero luego supuse que esas monedas serían de Pogues o Goldfever y me dio pena saquearles y allí las dejé
> 
> También gracias a Pogues por informar que del BdE de Santander te las podías aún llevar por cajas, es usted un señor




para mi no son, yo ya he cargado lo que quería y más ::

De nada, no se merecen


----------



## ako (29 Nov 2010)

según un amigo que a pasado por el BdE de Madrid y parece que las monedas de 12 estan agotadas, ¿es cierto?


----------



## foreskin (29 Nov 2010)

Pogues dijo:


> para mi no son, yo ya he cargado lo que quería y más ::
> 
> De nada, no se merecen



Yo sé para quién son...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (29 Nov 2010)

ako dijo:


> según un amigo que a pasado por el BdE de Madrid y parece que las monedas de 12 estan agotadas, ¿es cierto?



Si es cierto o no, está por ver. Pero doy fe de que eso es lo que dicen a los que van a la ventanilla 31 a preguntar. :rolleye:


----------



## tito346 (29 Nov 2010)

Hola llevo poco tiempo leyendo por aquí, pero hay gente que se ve que sabe mucho, ya os tengo en favoritos.

Bueno os cuento al final me anime y cambie un poco de papel por un poco de plata , os cuento la experiencia por si es de ayuda.

Antes de nada decir que para mí esta operación la incluyo como un fondo de coberturas y con cierta esperanza de que pueda ser también una reserva de valor futuro, pero sobre todo lo hice por si llega la apocalipsis tener algo ).

Fui al Banco de España de Oviedo, os expongo la conversación que tuve:
Quiero cambiar dinero normal por monedas de plata.
La chica me mira extraña y me pregunta monedas conmemorativas.
Sí.
Me sigue mirando extraña y me dice cuantas quieres?
Na sólo 1000 €.
Me dice tampoco podrías coger más, de 12€ o de 20€?
De 12.
Voy a ver si tenemos. Habla con el de a lado, vuelve, el de a lado le dice que cree que no hay, se va y al rato vuelve y me dice me ha costado mucho.
Me piden que rellene un formulario con mis datos y hacemos el intercambio.

Conclusiones que saque:
1) Es raro que la gente se las pida.
2) De 12 € no deben quedar muchas.
3) No mola nada que te pidan los datos, aunque puedes falsearlos ya que no te piden ningún documento.

Cosas graciosas otro señor delante mio cambio pesetas por euros por un valor de 8000 euros, el tio tenía todavía en pesetas casí un millon y medio :8:

Una cosa que no sé es si yo puedo volver mañana y coger otras tantas, supongo que el tope de 1000€ era al día no por persona.

Actualizo: Leyendo he visto que por lo que no tenían muchas era porque hace tiempo -H- se las había llevado todas  y también que antes se podían coger cajas y todo :8:, y que por encima de 3000 € te piden el dni siempre. Moraleja llegue tarde pero no demasiado.


----------



## C.J. (29 Nov 2010)

Yo ni enfoscado ni ostias, las tendré en el curro. Si me las roban allí muy mal tiene que ir el país.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Nov 2010)

Gracias por el testimonio...



tito346 dijo:


> Cosas graciosas otro señor delante mio cambio pesetas por euros por un valor de 8000 euros, el tio tenía todavía en pesetas casí un millon y medio :8:



¡Haberle pedido que los cambiase por pakillos!

¿Por qué no hay límite con el cambio de pesetas? Según vi la regulación era europea para el cambio en efectivo...¿No nos estarán tocando los huevos?


----------



## Garrapatez (29 Nov 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Gold Price in Euro, Silver Price in Euro and Charts in Euro - Live Market Prices
> 
> Por cierto seguimos en torno a los 650€/K, subiendo, bajando, con la volatilidad caracteristica de la plata, pero andando sobre esos valores.
> 
> ...



Pego la hoja a ver cómo va la cosa hoy:

<iframe width="540" height="480" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Nov 2010)

C.J. dijo:


> Yo ni enfoscado ni ostias, las tendré en el curro. Si me las roban allí muy mal tiene que ir el país.



Homer Simpson las guardaría en el reactor nuclear :XX:


----------



## C.J. (29 Nov 2010)

Ya en serio. No hay que dejarlo todo en el mismo sitio (salvo que sea, sin ninguna duda, inexpugnable), sino que hay que reepartirlo un poco.


----------



## C.J. (29 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Pego la hoja a ver cómo va la cosa hoy:
> 
> <iframe width="540" height="480" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>




Alguno se está tirando de los pelos de que no baje. Sólo falta un revulsivo relacionado con una noticia económica que haga temblar el euro y parriba.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (29 Nov 2010)

C.J. dijo:


> Yo ni enfoscado ni ostias, las tendré en el curro. Si me las roban allí muy mal tiene que ir el país.



Joer, no había caído... Creo que haré lo mismo. Cosas más sensibles, que algo de dinero, dejo allí y nunca me había preocupado que me lo robaran... ::


----------



## C.J. (29 Nov 2010)

Yo me di cuenta a las 7, cuando al acabar la jornada cerraba la caja fuerte.


----------



## tito346 (29 Nov 2010)

Para cambiar pesetas por euros también hay un tope por persona y día, el hombre este se paso y eso que llevaba a la mujer y pila billetes, se marcho todo enfadao.


----------



## Hipotecator (29 Nov 2010)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Joer, no había caído... Creo que haré lo mismo. Cosas más sensibles, que algo de dinero, dejo allí y nunca me había preocupado que me lo robaran... ::



En el curro, ummmm.

Estuche de camuflaje, siempre precintado, para casa de diabeticos y tacañones -ni un chocolatito para las visitas-:










Un interesante post de mayo de este año, enviado por el forero chocolate:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...r-viveres-y-monedas-de-plata.html#post2793732

Comenta el caso del economista Jöern Berninger, y lo que dice en el video:

<object width="480" height="300"><param name="movie" value="http://blip.tv/play/hOE4gb78XgI%2Em4v"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://blip.tv/play/hOE4gb78XgI%2Em4v" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="300"></embed></object>

Fuente video: http://blip.tv/play/hOE4gb78XgI.m4v

[Sobre el minuto 10 enseña una moneda de 12€ de plata]
*“He encargado, para comenzar, cien de estas a mi banco y he hecho acopio de víveres para un año”* me asegura muy serio, dice la entrevistadora.

Noticia: (20/Ene./2010):
http://informativos.net/entrevistas...n-por-llegar-entrevista-exclusiva-_52665.aspx


----------



## Surfer (29 Nov 2010)

-H- dijo:


> Bueno señores, me acabo de llevar lo último que había en el BdE de Santander al que me acerqué con el coche en un momentito
> Le quedaban aparte de lo que me lleve otras 350 monedas que alguien le habia encargado el Viernes para un amigo, estuve a punto de decir que yo era el amigo, pero luego supuse que esas monedas serían de Pogues o Goldfever y me dio pena saquearles y allí las dejédir al cajero calvo de Madrid y yo le respondí que me lo estaba llevando crudo de



Una pregunta, lo de llevarles por cajas, de cuantas unidades son dichas cajas??? Hay de varios tamaños??? Si se supone que lo
Máximo que podemos llevarnos son 1000 euros en monedas de plata, no pueden darte una caja que contenga mas de 1000 euros en plata no?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Nov 2010)

Surfer dijo:


> Una pregunta, lo de llevarles por cajas, de cuantas unidades son dichas cajas??? Hay de varios tamaños??? Si se supone que lo
> Máximo que podemos llevarnos son 1000 euros en monedas de plata, no pueden darte una caja que contenga mas de 1000 euros en plata no?



Hace más de un año te las podías llevar por cajas de 500...sin dar ni nombre ni dni...que buenos tiempos aquellos...


----------



## electric0 (29 Nov 2010)

Hipotecator dijo:


> ...........
> 
> Un interesante post de mayo de este año, enviado por el forero chocolate:
> 
> ...




Bueno, un poquito digamos...... escaso en monedas, y un pelin "pasao" en otras cosas.

Con 100 monedas bueno..... vale.... pero algo escaso la verdad, ¿comida para un año? se le va a poner mala (aunque a lo mejor lo hace para poder comer al menos si nadie lo contrata para nada en ese tiempo) no dice nada nuevo tampoco, ya sabiamos que la "gualla" era/iba a ser de impresion.

Saludos


----------



## kookaburra (29 Nov 2010)

MOnster, a ver si puedes darme alguna info mas sobre esto.

Gracias

Alguno ha tenido en las manos un detector de metales, sabe como funciona, y sabe si hay que sintonoizarlo para que te detecte oro, plata, hierro, cobre, etc ? o puede detectar todo a la vez y te va indoicando lo que ha detectado ?

Porque si te dice lo que detecta, de qué te sirve esconder junto al radiador la plata o el oro ?

En cuanto a meterlo detrás de una pared con cemento por medio, eso también lo deteecta no ?

Y en caso de enterralo, a qué profundidad detectaría?

En el caso de rodearlo de papel de aluminio, detectaría el aluminio? y esto inhibiría de detectar lo de dentro del aluminio ?

Gracias Monsterespekulator por tu aportación


----------



## Hipotecator (29 Nov 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Bueno, un poquito digamos...... escaso en monedas, y un pelin "pasao" en otras cosas.
> 
> Con 100 monedas bueno..... vale.... pero algo escaso la verdad, ¿comida para un año? se le va a poner mala (aunque a lo mejor lo hace para poder comer al menos si nadie lo contrata para nada en ese tiempo) no dice nada nuevo tampoco, ya sabiamos que la "gualla" era/iba a ser de impresion.
> 
> Saludos




La entrevista es del 18 de enero de este año, en la que otras cosas dice que "siempre hace eso" o sea, comprar monedas de plata. Suponemos que de enero a la fecha actual su cuenta particular de metal habra aumentado, digo yo.

Por lo demas, vaya usted a saber, tenia entendido que hay carne enlatada del ejercito argentino capaz de aguantar 50 años, o para eso esta diseñada, no se si ha habido alguna experiencia real que lo confirme, o el primero que lo llegue hacer la palme al estofado. 


Nada mas por el momento, hoy me he cruzado con un director de sucursal, que fijate por donde le gusta coleccionar estas moneditas al puñetero.

saludos.


----------



## GoldFever (29 Nov 2010)

-H- dijo:


> Bueno señores, me acabo de llevar lo último que había en el BdE de Santander al que me acerqué con el coche en un momentito
> Le quedaban aparte de lo que me lleve otras 350 monedas que alguien le habia encargado el Viernes para un amigo, estuve a punto de decir que yo era el amigo, pero luego supuse que esas monedas serían de Pogues o Goldfever y me dio pena saquearles y allí las dejé
> En este momento, solo me queda decir una cosas: Señores muchas gracias a todos, mi afecto está con todos ustedes
> Gracias a mi padre por regalarme la primera moneda de 2000 pesetas y mostrarme lo que es el dinero
> ...



Gracias por el detalle, pero no eran encargo mío; yo ya pasé el miércoles a encargar y el jueves a retirar, pero veo que si me llegó a descuidar no queda nada de las 1.500 que aún había entonces. El cajero habrá flipado; el hombre me decía hace cosa de año y pico (que cogí 10 para regalarle a mi mujer por Navidad) que no veía qué interés podían tener esas monedas para la gente, que total la plata de las mismas no valdría más de 4 ó 5 euros y ni de lejos los 12; yo le dije que esperasé, que ya vería  Supongo que ya lo ha visto claro.

En fin, me siento como si el hecho de leer este foro me hubiese dado información privilegida con respecto a los mismísimos cajeros del BdE, así que gracias también a todos los que habéis compartido aquí tanta y tan útil información.


----------



## electric0 (29 Nov 2010)

Hipotecator dijo:


> La entrevista es del 18 de enero de este año, en la que otras cosas dice que "siempre hace eso" o sea, comprar monedas de plata. Suponemos que de enero a la fecha actual su cuenta particular de metal habra aumentado, digo yo.
> 
> Por lo demas, vaya usted a saber, tenia entendido que hay carne enlatada del ejercito argentino capaz de aguantar 50 años, o para eso esta diseñada, no se si ha habido alguna experiencia real que lo confirme, o el primero que lo llegue hacer la palme al estofado.
> 
> ...



Espero que al menos tenga 500 monedas (al menos)........ yo he comido carne y otras cosas enlatadas de hace 12 años y no me he muerto, eso si, se notaba que la carne tenia muuuuuchos quimicos.
El ejercito americano tiene unas bolsas de comida que se supone duran ¿? ni se sabe¿?, y tambien he tenido el disgusto de probarlas, morirte no te mueres, estan asquerosas, te pone el estomago patas arriba en una semana, pero no te mueres, solo que "te vas" como los mirlos....

No te extrañe que al dire de sucursal le haya entrado la aficion hace poco.... antes a lo mejor tenia como aficion dar hipotecas, jajajajaj

Saludos.


----------



## merche400 (29 Nov 2010)

jejeje.... 
yo volveré al BDE de Valencia el viernes a pillarme 2000 euros con mi mujer.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Nov 2010)

GoldFever dijo:


> En fin, me siento como si el hecho de leer este foro me hubiese dado información privilegida con respecto a los mismísimos cajeros del BdE, así que gracias también a todos los que habéis compartido aquí tanta y tan útil información.



La tienes.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Nov 2010)

kookaburra dijo:


> MOnster, a ver si puedes darme alguna info mas sobre esto.
> 
> Gracias
> 
> ...



Mejor que te conteste quien tenga experiencia con los detectores. Yo no la tengo. Aviso a un forero que la tiene a ver si puede contestarte.


----------



## C.J. (29 Nov 2010)

kookaburra dijo:


> MOnster, a ver si puedes darme alguna info mas sobre esto.
> 
> Gracias
> 
> ...




Yo he manejado detectores de metales en la facultad y en uno de mis trabajos como arqueólogo (no es coña, eso es lo que estudié) y hay diferentes tipos de detectores, los unos emiten una señal y según su intensidad alguien muy avezado puede discernir lo que hay. Los más avanzados pueden ser programados para discriminar un metal. 

Lo que se ha comentado de meterlo dentro de una urna metálica podría producir un efecto de jaula de Faraday y evitar el reconocimiento de lo que hay dentro.

Lo mejor es algo combinado: embalaje metálico, escondite, enfoscado,....y sobre todo que no se te vaya la lengua.

Si no hablas de más, es mucho más complicado que entren a robarte (y menos con un detector) que dejar unos cromos en una cajita o banco y que éste se vaya al garete.


----------



## -H- (29 Nov 2010)

Surfer dijo:


> Una pregunta, lo de llevarles por cajas, de cuantas unidades son dichas cajas??? Hay de varios tamaños??? Si se supone que lo
> Máximo que podemos llevarnos son 1000 euros en monedas de plata, no pueden darte una caja que contenga mas de 1000 euros en plata no?



Estimado Surfer: si en vez de dar tanto la matraca leyeras, verias lo que comenta Pogues más arriba de que en el BdE de Santander no ponían limite de 1000 euros por persona, con lo que me lleve las que me dio la gana
Eso si, en el BdE de Oviedo si te pedían DNI para más de 3000 euros, en cambio veo que en el BdE de Santander te las llevas por tochos sin dar ni el DNI, no me extaña que cierren la delegación, son una cuadrilla de abuelos cebolleta para darles de comer aparte


----------



## -H- (29 Nov 2010)

Fue tal desfase lo de hoy en Santander, que me llevé hasta un buen lote de 2000 pesetas del 95 y 96 que venía a cambiar un abuelo antes de que cerrarán la delegación, es que no deje ni que las pillara el cajero, soltandole la billetada al abuelo sobre la marcha, vaya comedia


----------



## foreskin (29 Nov 2010)

Lo que es el despiporre, y da una idea de como funcionan las cosas en este país, es que unos te pidan el dni y te lo fotocopien para pillar 50 monedas (Bilbao) y que 100 km más allá (Santander), en la misma institución te puedas llevar 300 monedas y no te pregunten nada... Por no mencionar que en unos reservan y en otros no, en unos dan fechas exactas de cuando llegan y en otros no, etc... En fin. Parece que ya está casi todo el pescado vendido...


----------



## puntodecontrol (29 Nov 2010)

foreskin dijo:


> Lo que es el despiporre, y da una idea de como funcionan las cosas en este país, es que unos te pidan el dni y te lo fotocopien para pillar 50 monedas (Bilbao) y que 100 km más allá (Santander), en la misma institución te puedas llevar 300 monedas y no te pregunten nada... Por no mencionar que en unos reservan y en otros no, en unos dan fechas exactas de cuando llegan y en otros no, etc... En fin. Parece que ya está casi todo el pescado vendido...



Por 20 monedas me pidieron a mi el DNI en bilbao.... pa flipar.
Asi que lo mejor es ir a los bancos que ahi no piden nada.


----------



## Surfer (29 Nov 2010)

-H- dijo:


> Estimado Surfer: si en vez de dar tanto la matraca leyeras, verias lo que comenta Pogues más arriba de que en el BdE de Santander no ponían limite de 1000 euros por persona, con lo que me lleve las que me dio la gana
> Eso si, en el BdE de Oviedo si te pedían DNI para más de 3000 euros, en cambio veo que en el BdE de Santander te las llevas por tochos sin dar ni el DNI, no me extaña que cierren la delegación, son una cuadrilla de abuelos cebolleta para darles de comer aparte



Pero dime lo de las cajas, hay cajas de 100, 500, 1000 monedas?
Porque a mi el chico me ha dado toda la caja (lo quequedaba) y creo que la caja era de 100 pero me llevé unas 70 u 80)

Hay cajas de 500? Y de 1000?


----------



## Surfer (29 Nov 2010)

Ah, tampoco seais tan paranoicos con lo del DNI, en una supuesta "búsqueda y captura" de poseedores de plata para confiscársela, ya darían por hecho que hay mucha gente que la adquirió de forma "anónima" y sus medios tendrían de dar con nosotros.

De hecho a los de aquí que no han dado el DNI tb se han dejado al descubierto posteándolo en el foro, y pueden localizarte por IP, y saber tu domicilio.

Haceros con plata y no os rayeis por lo del DNI xD


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Nov 2010)

-H- dijo:


> Fue tal desfase lo de hoy en Santander, que me llevé hasta un buen lote de 2000 pesetas del 95 y 96 que venía a cambiar un abuelo antes de que cerrarán la delegación, es que no deje ni que las pillara el cajero, soltandole la billetada al abuelo sobre la marcha, vaya comedia



Joer...Asalto a mano armada en el mismo BdE...¡Pobre agüelo!

Pues esas valen más...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Nov 2010)

Surfer dijo:


> Ah, tampoco seais tan paranoicos con lo del DNI,(...)
> De hecho a los de aquí que no han dado el DNI tb se han dejado al descubierto posteándolo en el foro, y pueden localizarte por IP, y saber tu domicilio.



¿Seguro? :XX:


----------



## electric0 (30 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Seguro? :XX:



Si moster si, si te buscan acaban dando contigo, te conectes por wifi, desde una universidad, robando la señal, o falseando la ip, al final te encuentran, pero por suerte o por desgracia buscar a uno es relativamente facil aunque trabajoso, (en tiempo, medios y personal) ahora buscar a miles debe de ser una pesadilla para el mejor equipo del mundo.

En cualquier caso no lo van ha hacer, ni ahora ni nunca, esas cosas las autoriza un juez, previa denuncia por un delito cometido, y tardan mucho en ser ejecutadas. (en este caso a no ser un delito escribir aqui ni siquiera existira denuncia nunca, y nunca buscaran a nadie)

Saludos


----------



## Garrapatez (30 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Joer...Asalto a mano armada en el mismo BdE...¡Pobre agüelo!
> 
> Pues esas valen más...



No es mala idea, te pones delante del BDE con un cartelón y en vez de poner compro-oro pones cambio-monedas de 2.000 pesetas pago en el acto :XX: 

Cualquiera diría que aquellas monedas iban a valer alguna vez más que lo que costaron... ver para creer, yo tengo una del Xacobeo del 99, para mi gusto mejor diseñada que las de euro sin ser nada del otro mundo.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (30 Nov 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Si moster si, si te buscan acaban dando contigo, te conectes por wifi, desde una universidad, robando la señal, o falseando la ip, al final te encuentran,...



Ya...pero para algunas IPs igual tienen que llamar a la Interpol...:XX:

De todas maneras, ya lo dijo Buster, aquí sólo contamos milongas y no tenemos un chavo...


----------



## Garrapatez (30 Nov 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Si moster si, si te buscan acaban dando contigo, te conectes por wifi, desde una universidad, robando la señal, o falseando la ip, al final te encuentran, pero por suerte o por desgracia buscar a uno es relativamente facil aunque trabajoso, (en tiempo, medios y personal) ahora buscar a miles debe de ser una pesadilla para el mejor equipo del mundo.
> 
> En cualquier caso no lo van ha hacer, ni ahora ni nunca, esas cosas las autoriza un juez, previa denuncia por un delito cometido, y tardan mucho en ser ejecutadas. (en este caso a no ser un delito escribir aqui ni siquiera existira denuncia nunca, y nunca buscaran a nadie)
> 
> Saludos



Para super-celosos de la privacidad lo mejor es usar un programita que te establezca todas las conexiones de tu ordenador a través de una VPN, algo como proXPN que es free. Yo aunque lo tenga instalado no lo uso todavía no he llegado a ese límite de paranoia, pero os lo comento por si alguien está interesado en mantener más privacidad.

Por cierto he actualizado la gráfica para reflejar el precio por gramo de la plata con 5 dígitos como hace Monster en sus cálculos y tener un dato más preciso:
<iframe width="540" height="480" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>


----------



## electric0 (30 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Ya...pero para algunas IPs igual tienen que llamar a la Interpol...:XX:
> 
> De todas maneras, ya lo dijo Buster, aquí sólo contamos milongas y no tenemos un chavo...





Garrapatez dijo:


> Para super-celosos de la privacidad lo mejor es usar un programita que te establezca todas las conexiones de tu ordenador a través de una VPN, algo como proXPN que es free. Yo aunque lo tenga instalado no lo uso todavía no he llegado a ese límite de paranoia, pero os lo comento por si alguien está interesado en mantener más privacidad.
> 
> Por cierto he actualizado la gráfica para reflejar el precio por gramo de la plata con 5 dígitos como hace Monster en sus cálculos y tener un dato más preciso:
> <iframe width="540" height="480" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>



Os digo igual que con lo de guardar las monedas en casa, no se le dice a nadie y ya esta, esa es la mejor seguridad y no la caja fuerte o el radiador,..... pues esto es algo parecido, no monteis follones tipo "asaltacunas", "traficodecigarritosdelarisa", "ventasfraudulentas" o "cosaspeores" y nunca os denunciara nadie, con lo cual nunca tendreis que tomar precauciones, otra cosa es vender antiguedades, o boligrafos gastados 

Saludos y buenas noches


----------



## Surfer (30 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Seguro? :XX:



Claro que te localizan, anda que no tratan de tener seguridad los de ETA, o cualquier terrorista etc, pero siempre cometen algun pequeño fallito y los encuentran.

Si por ejemplo desde el mismo ordenador que ahora estás posteando, alguna vez has entrado en tu correo personal, cuentas del banco (login con tu contraseña y tal), conversaciones por MSN, lo que sea que hayas hecho desde el portatil/ordenador que te haya identificado alguna vez, ya estas "fichado" y en caso que te quieran buscar te encuentran, eso seguro... 

No digo que no puedas conectarte en cibers etc, pero si tienes un ordenador en casa y entras al foro logueandote, ya esta, por mucho que anteriormente fueses a cibers.

Yo sobre esto ya lo pensé hace tiempo, la única forma de totalmente estar anónimo sería tener un portatil (de segunda mano mejor y pagado en metálico o directamente a un particular) que uses por wifi (de algun vecino o por modem USB recargable prepago), y que NUNCA, repito NUNCA, utilices para correo (e-mail), entrar y ver tus cuentas del banco, usar para el MSN, y demás cosas evidentes. Esa es la UNICA forma de estar anonimo 100%.

El resto, y creo que el 99% de este foro, estamos mas que localizados si quieren localizarnos, lo del DNI con las monedas no lo veo para tanto .. y OJO yo he pillado hoy las 70 y pico monedas sin DNI eh, pero si me lo pedían tampoco pasaba nada xD


----------



## Monsterspeculator (30 Nov 2010)

cuidadin dijo:


> Aparte de lo cual, siempre *nos queda el ciclomotor para salir por patas, como el mulah de kandahar.*



Hostia! No conocía la historia. ¿Seguro que no iba a por monedas de 12 euros estilo electric0?


----------



## Garrapatez (30 Nov 2010)

Surfer dijo:


> Claro que te localizan, anda que no tratan de tener seguridad los de ETA, o cualquier terrorista etc, pero siempre cometen algun pequeño fallito y los encuentran.
> 
> Si por ejemplo desde el mismo ordenador que ahora estás posteando, alguna vez has entrado en tu correo personal, cuentas del banco (login con tu contraseña y tal), conversaciones por MSN, lo que sea que hayas hecho desde el portatil/ordenador que te haya identificado alguna vez, ya estas "fichado" y en caso que te quieran buscar te encuentran, eso seguro...
> 
> ...



No y no caballero, ¿usted no sabe lo que una VPN?, puedes conectarte a dónde quieras y nunca sabrán la IP desde la que te conectas salvo tu "proveedor de VPN" y si tu proveedor destruye los registros a las 24 horas... pues ya sabes :rolleye:



cuidadin dijo:


> A ver, surfer. Lo importante no es garantizar el anonimato al 100%. Si el estado va a expoliar a la población, el método más cómodo es tirar de los listados de compras "oficiales" grandes con dni y demás. Andar en tiempos revueltos buscando IPs, husmeando y rastreando foros hacia atrás varios años es demasiado trabajo...
> 
> Si hubiera interés en localizarnos a cualquiera, está tirado sin usar ips ni nada. Yo sé quiénes son unos cuantos foreros habituales sin haber usado una ip, simplemente por deducciones lógicas y los pocos indicios que han dado. Lo mismo pueden decir muchos otros foreros. Por tanto, los profesionales del rastreo al servicio del estado nos localizarían rápido, es evidente. Pero ni duda tengas que si alguno ha comprado 200.000 euros en oro a CIODE con su dni, y el estado necesita pasta, éste va en la lista mucho antes que cualquier forero que converse aquí del oro o de la plata.
> 
> Aparte de lo cual, siempre nos queda el ciclomotor para salir por patas, como el mulah de kandahar.



En efecto, por ejemplo la ingenieria social es mucho más efectiva, se me ocurren muchas formas, por ejemplo atacando la avaricia humana, Rubalcaba no tiene más que poner un mensaje en el hilo de compra-venta entre foreros, para que la cosa cuele dice por ejemplo: Compro hasta 10 onzas de oro a precio máximo de 1.200 Euros/Onza negociables, trato en mano en lugar público y anónimo. ¿Quién que tenga bien de oro y quiera hacer plusvalías no se resistiría a una oferta así?


----------



## LamaTibetano (30 Nov 2010)

Será lo más fácil.

Subir el precio a los cielos para que vayan cayendo los débiles de corazón, como el acecho a la presa más débil de la manada.

O bajarlo a los infiernos para hacer estampida de gacelas.

La táctica del león.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (30 Nov 2010)

LamaTibetano dijo:


> Subir el precio a los cielos para que vayan cayendo los débiles de corazón,



Juas! Los gráficos están empalmados hoy...


----------



## segundaresidencia (30 Nov 2010)

cuidadin dijo:


> Aparte de lo cual, siempre nos queda el ciclomotor para salir por patas, como el mulah de kandahar.



o como el forero-veloz que fue a convencion numismatica a salamanca y salio escopetado por patas cuando le descubrieron :XX::XX:

un saludo


----------



## C.J. (30 Nov 2010)

Pues conmigo lo llevan claro. Hay días que me conecto desde 20 sitios diferentes.


----------



## segundaresidencia (30 Nov 2010)

C.J. dijo:


> Pues conmigo lo llevan claro. Hay días que me conecto desde 20 sitios diferentes.



pienso que el tema esta en que te conectes a tu mail y entonces da igual el wifi.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (30 Nov 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> o como el forero-veloz que fue a convencion numismatica a salamanca y salio escopetado por patas cuando le descubrieron :XX::XX:
> 
> un saludo



¿Cómo van tus pajas mentales? Pues yo creo que debías de ser tú porque jamás he estado en ninguna convención numis en Salamanca. Para confirmar que eras tú preguntaremos si olías a calzones cagados...:XX:


----------



## electric0 (30 Nov 2010)

Cotizaciones de Metales Preciosos

902.25 €/K la plata de inversion, 751.88 €/K plata bruta

Gold Price in Euro, Silver Price in Euro and Charts in Euro - Live Market Prices

674.05 €/K

Ahi va eso cuando son las 10:56 de la mañana, 



Han cantado linea, no tiren ni rompan sus cartones, la linea es correcta, seguimos para bingo.


----------



## segundaresidencia (30 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Cómo van tus pajas mentales? Pues yo creo que debías de ser tú porque jamás he estado en ninguna convención numis en Salamanca. Para confirmar que eras tú preguntaremos si olías a calzones cagados...:XX:



por favor,no tendria que darse por aludido usted,no me refiero a su persona

como corria el sujeto en cuestion:XX::XX:


----------



## segundaresidencia (30 Nov 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Cotizaciones de Metales Preciosos
> 
> 902.25 €/K la plata de inversion, 751.88 €/K plata bruta
> 
> ...



esta semana llegamos a 1000 leuros


----------



## electric0 (30 Nov 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Cotizaciones de Metales Preciosos
> 
> 902.25 €/K la plata de inversion, 751.88 €/K plata bruta
> 
> ...



Me autocito, "que no pare la musica"

sempsa 908.71 € /K inversion 757.01 €/K bruto a las 11:56


----------



## Garrapatez (30 Nov 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> pienso que el tema esta en que te conectes a tu mail y entonces da igual el wifi.



Por favor no hable de lo que no sabe, suavemente le diré que no tiene Vd. ni la más remota idea de lo que dice. :8:

Espero por su propio bien que por lo menos entienda Vd. un poco más de metales que de redes.

A lo que nos interesa, el oro y la plata otra vez empalmaos. A ver cómo van las moneditas de 12€ que tan poco le gustan al 2ªresi.

Edito: He añadido debajo del gráfico los precios más altos y bajos de la onza de plata en silber-investor para hacerse una idea ya que la gráfica muestra el valor medio de varias monedas bullion y alguien que fuese a precio lógicamente compraría la más económica.

<iframe width="540" height="520" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>


----------



## segundaresidencia (30 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Por favor no hable de lo que no sabe, suavemente le diré que no tiene Vd. ni la más remota idea de lo que dice. :8:
> 
> Espero por su propio bien que por lo menos entienda Vd. un poco más de metales que de redes.
> 
> A lo que nos interesa, el oro y la plata otra vez empalmaos. A ver cómo van las moneditas de 12€ que tan poco le gustan al 2ªresi.



ya se que usted es un "listo" no se preocupe
ni aunque cumpliese su presunto deseo mas humedo de vivir en chueca, sabria de lo que habla

un cordial saludo


----------



## Telecomunista (30 Nov 2010)

Agotadas ya las de 12 euros en las sucursales de Vigo (al menos en todas las del centro que es en las que he buscado). Y a partir de ahora en mi caja solo encargarán las de 20 euros. Lo que no se es si es por política interna de la caja cuando sale una nueva edición o si es porque la FNMT o el BDE no les envía ya más.


----------



## segundaresidencia (30 Nov 2010)

Telecomunista dijo:


> Agotadas ya las de 12 euros en las sucursales de Vigo (al menos en todas las del centro que es en las que he buscado). Y a partir de ahora en mi caja solo encargarán las de 20 euros. Lo que no se es si es por política interna de la caja cuando sale una nueva edición o si es porque la FNMT o el BDE no les envía ya más.



yo comente que a partir del 24 durarian escasos dias a la venta las de 12 euros, ojala me equivoque y encuentras las que desees,pero pienso que no se van a ver mas, es evidente que estan vendiendo por 12 uno "cosa" que vale algo mas 

un saludo


----------



## LamaTibetano (30 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Juas! Los gráficos están empalmados hoy...



¿Por fin se va el euro al guano, o lo dejamos para mañana?


----------



## Optimista bien informado (30 Nov 2010)

C.J. dijo:


> Yo ni enfoscado ni ostias, las tendré en el curro. Si me las roban allí muy mal tiene que ir el país.





Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Joer, no había caído... Creo que haré lo mismo. Cosas más sensibles, que algo de dinero, dejo allí y nunca me había preocupado que me lo robaran... ::



Jejeje, me han dedicado un tag: "! ! optimista lastiene en comisaría"

Ahora solo falta saber en cual y adivinar en cual de las cientos de taquillas o armeros personales y colectivos... si se consigue acceder sin acreditación, claro ienso: (Y todo para 600€ en calderilla  )

PD: Que salga el autor y le doy un thanks... :fiufiu:


----------



## Telecomunista (30 Nov 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> yo comente que a partir del 24 durarian escasos dias a la venta las de 12 euros, ojala me equivoque y encuentras las que desees,pero pienso que no se van a ver mas, es evidente que estan vendiendo por 12 uno "cosa" que vale algo mas
> 
> un saludo



Claro, era lo esperable. No obstante ya he cargado lo suficiente durante todo este año. Más que nada he buscado por comprobarlo en persona sobre el terreno y recoger lo que pudiese quedar.


----------



## Overlord (30 Nov 2010)

¿Se sabe si el BdE en Zaragoza aguanta el expolio? ¿ o lo hemos pelado ya?


----------



## JohnSilver (30 Nov 2010)

Vengo del BDE de Valencia de una recogida de monedas.

El cajero ya te pregunta directamente "¿83?" Me he hecho el loco y he dicho que quería 100. El hombre me ha contestado que es imposible pasar ese límite y me ha pedido el teléfono y el DNI. Yo, haciéndome el sorprendido, le he indicado que nunca me habían exigido eso. "Ahora nos obligan", me suelta escuetamente.

Por las caras que me ponía, parece que ya está acostumbrado a que llegue la gente a pedir el máximo posible ienso:


----------



## Garrapatez (30 Nov 2010)

JohnSilver dijo:


> Vengo del BDE de Valencia de una recogida de monedas.
> 
> El cajero ya te pregunta directamente "¿83?" Me he hecho el loco y he dicho que quería 100. El hombre me ha contestado que es imposible pasar ese límite y me ha pedido el teléfono y el DNI. Yo, haciéndome el sorprendido, le he indicado que nunca me habían exigido eso. "Ahora nos obligan", me suelta escuetamente.
> 
> Por las caras que me ponía, parece que ya está acostumbrado a que llegue la gente a pedir el máximo posible ienso:



Yo hasta veo bien que pongan ese límite, así evitan que la gente que más pasta tiene lo acaparen todo y no dejen nada al resto.

Esta vez aplaudo la medida del BDE, el que quiera acaparar que por lo menos se lo tenga que currar un poco. Con eso evitas que lleguen los ricachones de siempre en plan campeón y en plan comodón, acostumbrados a triunfar esta gente no podrá salirse esta vez con la suya.


----------



## VOTIN (30 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Yo hasta veo bien que pongan ese límite, así evitan que la gente que más pasta tiene lo acaparen todo y no dejen nada al resto.
> 
> Esta vez aplaudo la medida del BDE, el que quiera acaparar que por lo menos se lo tenga que currar un poco. Con eso evitas que lleguen los ricachones de siempre en plan campeón y en plan comodón, acostumbrados a triunfar esta gente no podrá salirse esta vez con la suya.



No seas tonto
El que sea muy buen cliente de un banco puede o podia sacar todas las monedas que quisiera


----------



## Garrapatez (30 Nov 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> No seas tonto
> El que sea muy buen cliente de un banco puede o podia sacar todas las monedas que quisiera



Vamos a ver campeón que se te va la fuerza por la boca y no sabes de lo que hablas, *tu pide a un banco o a una caja que te las consiga y te las conseguirá a partir de lo que tengan en el resto de sucursales de ese banco*, pero desde el BDE a día de hoy no te van a entregar 5.000 monedas de golpe las pida quién las pida.

Otra cosa es que los cajeros del BDE para sus amiguetes o bajo cuerda o bajo soborno o bajo lo que tu quieras puedan hacer lo que les de la gana, estoy hablando de lo que se hace oficialmente.

Hablas sin tener ni puta idea, estás casi al nivel de 2ªresidencia.


----------



## segundaresidencia (30 Nov 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> No seas tonto
> El que sea muy buen cliente de un banco puede o podia sacar todas las monedas que quisiera



no te enojes con el muchachito ,perdonale

yo sin tener casi pasta en el banco , en mi oficina me dijo el cajero;
" dame tres dias y te traigo las que quieras sin problema".
eso si hace un par de años


----------



## -H- (30 Nov 2010)

Pues Garrapatez yo te digo que en el BdE de Oviedo, si tenías una cuenta de Letras y te conocían te lo llevabas crudo, encargabas las cajas por teléfono y al día siguiente a las nueve de la mañana ya te llamaban a confirmar pedido antes de bajar a la caja, eso si fotocopiaban el DNI
Por lo que he visto en el BdE de Santander, lo mismo pero sin DNI
Totalmente en contra de que se restrinjan, deberían darse de forma ilimitada a todos los ciudadanos que lo soliciten, con facial anual en función de lo que pago BdE + señoreaje y hacer onzas de oro con valor facial de 750 euros, sería una forma de implantar el patrón oro/plata de forma encubierta, sin meter ninguna ley, ya los ciudadanos se encargarían de elegir lo que quisieran


----------



## Garrapatez (30 Nov 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> no te enojes con el muchachito ,perdonale
> 
> yo sin tener casi pasta en el banco , en mi oficina me dijo el cajero;
> " dame tres idas y te traigo las que quieras sin problema".
> eso si hace un par de años



¿Qué pasa caballero que no vende muchas águilas ultimamente?, qué putada ¿no? ::


----------



## Garrapatez (30 Nov 2010)

-H- dijo:


> Pues Garrapatez yo te digo que en el BdE de Oviedo, si tenías una cuenta de Letras y te conocían te lo llevabas crudo, encargabas las cajas por teléfono y al día siguiente a las nueve de la mañana ya te llamaban a confirmar pedido antes de bajar a la caja, eso si fotocopiaban el DNI
> Por lo que he visto en el BdE de Santander, lo mismo pero sin DNI
> Totalmente en contra de que se restrinjan, deberían darse de forma ilimitada a todos los ciudadanos que lo soliciten, con facial anual en función de lo que pago BdE + señoreaje y hacer onzas de oro con valor facial de 750 euros, sería una forma de implantar el patrón oro/plata de forma encubierta, sin meter ninguna ley, ya los ciudadanos se encargarían de elegir lo que quisieran



Si no digo que no, de hecho como tu bien dices y ya han confirmado otra gente que también se las llevó por cajas, antes te podías llevar todas las que quisieras, pero a mi me parece que cuándo la demanda aumenta a lo bestia y se va terminando el stock, articular una medida para que no acaben con todas entre media docena de personas me parece coherente.

Al final van a durar dos telediarios, ¿qué mejor que se pueda beneficiar el máximo de gente?


----------



## zaphod 2012 (30 Nov 2010)

Overlord dijo:


> ¿Se sabe si el BdE en Zaragoza aguanta el expolio? ¿ o lo hemos pelado ya?



Hola, ayer a media mañana todavía quedaban y, como ha comentado otro forero (adrianelpatan), las van descontando de una cutrelista de papel (por cierto llena de tachones y con menos de 800 unidades..). 
Te piden el DNI para los datos y esta vez, como novedad, me piden un teléfono de contacto "por si hay algún problema luego al cuadrar la caja" : aunque le comente que no veía como podía yo ayudar a solucionar si tenían un problemas de caja cuando mi operación era fácil de verificar ahí mismo antes de que me fuese se hizo la sueca e insistió. 

P.D: A diferencia del forero anterior, a mi me ofrecieron de varios años, y cogí tiras completas de los tres últimos años por lo que deduzco que han recibido platita fresca  o no le dijeron la verdad la semana pasadainocho: ...


----------



## VOTIN (30 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Vamos a ver campeón que se te va la fuerza por la boca y no sabes de lo que hablas, *tu pide a un banco o a una caja que te las consiga y te las conseguirá a partir de lo que tengan en el resto de sucursales de ese banco*, pero desde el BDE a día de hoy no te van a entregar 5.000 monedas de golpe las pida quién las pida.
> 
> Otra cosa es que los cajeros del BDE para sus amiguetes o bajo cuerda o bajo soborno o bajo lo que tu quieras puedan hacer lo que les de la gana, estoy hablando de lo que se hace oficialmente.
> 
> Hablas sin tener ni puta idea, estás casi al nivel de 2ªresidencia.



No se que parte no has entendido de lo que dije


QUE SI ERES MUY BUEN CLIENTE DE UN BANCO TE TRAEN O TRAIAN, PORQUE
YA NO SE COMO ANDA EL ASUNTO, LAS QUE TE SALIERA DE LA POLLA


En una sucursal donde no era cliente,pero si de mi banco, me dijeron que no podian conseguir nada mas que dos .Asi que me fui a hablar con mi sucursal
y se las pedi,100 no queria mas y el mismo director me llevo las bolsas a mi casa

TE ENTERAS O NO TE ENTERAS CONTRERAS


----------



## segundaresidencia (30 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> ¿Qué pasa caballero que no vende muchas águilas ultimamente?, qué putada ¿no? ::



la verdad es que niguna, no me hace falta el dinero que tengo inmovilizado en la eagles , para que se sienta mejor y mas contento le dire que me salieron por 12 euros cada una +- y no pongo las que tengo porque no se lo creeria.
un saludito monstruo ;-)


----------



## segundaresidencia (30 Nov 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> No se que parte no has entendido de lo que dije
> 
> 
> QUE SI ERES MUY BUEN CLIENTE DE UN BANCO TE TRAEN O TRAIAN, PORQUE
> ...



votin ,comprende que la gente que no tenga mas de 200 euros en la cartilla lo traten a patadas en los bancos
dejalo, se pierde categoria hablando con este sujeto


----------



## Garrapatez (30 Nov 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> votin ,comprende que la gente que no tenga mas de 200 euros en la cartilla lo traten a patadas en los bancos
> dejalo, se pierde categoria hablando con este sujeto



Tu dedícate a borrar los tags que es pa lo único que entras aquí.


----------



## C.J. (30 Nov 2010)

optimista bien informado dijo:


> jejeje, me han dedicado un tag: "! ! Optimista lastiene en comisaría"
> 
> ahora solo falta saber en cual y adivinar en cual de las cientos de taquillas o armeros personales y colectivos... Si se consigue acceder sin acreditación, claro ienso: (y todo para 600€ en calderilla :d )
> 
> pd: Que salga el autor y le doy un thanks... :fiufiu:




:8::d:8::d:xx:


----------



## electric0 (30 Nov 2010)

¿que pasa hoy?

24hgold 680.92 €/k y 
sempsa 918.03 €/k en plata de inversion....

alguien ha dicho algo? algun menistro/a o zp han hablado en tv???

Como las balas, mañana parara un poco seguro (espero, jajajajajaja)

Saludos


----------



## C.J. (30 Nov 2010)

Parriba vamos.


----------



## Amonedado (30 Nov 2010)

> sempsa 918.03 €/k



:8:

...a estos del sempsa se les va la pinza.


----------



## electric0 (30 Nov 2010)

Amonedado dijo:


> :8:
> 
> ...a estos del sempsa se les va la pinza.



Si, un pelin, jejejejeej, no se exactamente como serviran su "plata de inversion" pero vamos... aparte de fundirla y hacerla lingote numerado y sellado y el papelote que diga que es 999.999 milesimas no se que mas pueden hacerte.... (venga que os he dado pie para una guarrada)

Saludos.


----------



## Garrapatez (30 Nov 2010)

<iframe width="540" height="520" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>


----------



## Platón (30 Nov 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> dire que me salieron por 12 euros cada una +- y no pongo las que tengo porque no se lo creeria.
> un saludito monstruo ;-)



Quien fuese un poco más viejo para poder haber invertido en esos tiempos...le iban a dar bien por saco a las chapas.

En cuanto a lo de limitar me parece de lujo y aun más lo debían limitar, que aquí los que acaparan son los 4 de siempre...las monedas de 12 y 20 son para el pueblo, para que pueda tener plata sin temor a perder nada salvo los intereses bancarios...

quien quiera invertir, especular y demás tiene toda una gama de bullion...y sino habrá que elevar una iniciativa popular legislativa para sacar la onza bullion ijpañola, el toro bravo...sería el no va más...

una cosa, os habeis parado a reflexionar que muchas de las onzas bullion compradas en alemania pueden tener plata refinada de los karlillos machacados, desmonetizados y vendidos a empresas alemanas...


----------



## merche400 (30 Nov 2010)

Las letis me lasquitandelasmanos...oiga.

http://***.ebay.com/SPAIN-12-2004-W...897?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb2d62ed1


a 25 US$ en ebay... precio rompedor.:XX:

sustituir *** por c g i


----------



## Garrapatez (30 Nov 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> Las letis me lasquitandelasmanos...oiga.
> 
> http://***.ebay.com/SPAIN-12-2004-W...897?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb2d62ed1
> 
> ...



Yo tengo algunas de esas con premium :XX::XX:

Esta ha estado en la Cañada Real Galiana:


----------



## Platón (30 Nov 2010)

no se porque pero las letizias son las que peor se conservan con diferencia...y todo el mundo me dice lo mismo.

aun las que no han sido sacadas del plastico están todas muy manchadas...supongo que acuñarían a todo correr....

Por cierto segun datos del BdE es la que más tirada tiene...a si que no se que piensan los foreros acerca de su posible valor fuera de la fundición...lo único que la salva es que hay horteras que las usan para arras...en fin yo es la emisión que más odio, aunque supongo que será la que más vendible sea, y más una vez subida la leti al trono...


----------



## Garrapatez (30 Nov 2010)

Platón dijo:


> no se porque pero las letizias son las que peor se conservan con diferencia...y todo el mundo me dice lo mismo.
> 
> aun las que no han sido sacadas del plastico están todas muy manchadas...supongo que acuñarían a todo correr....
> 
> Por cierto segun datos del BdE es la que más tirada tiene...a si que no se que piensan los foreros acerca de su posible valor fuera de la fundición...lo único que la salva es que hay horteras que las usan para arras...en fin yo es la emisión que más odio, aunque supongo que será la que más vendible sea, y más una vez subida la leti al trono...



Supongo que han circulado lo suyo debido a ese uso como arras, exactamente se acuñaron 2,5 millones de letis.

Como ya se ha dicho estas monedas son carne de fundición, no obstante ya habrá algun numismático o pseudonumismático de esos que van diciendo que estas no valen para nada y que a escondidas las intentará colar a más de 15€.


----------



## ragnor (30 Nov 2010)

Platón dijo:


> no se porque pero las letizias son las que peor se conservan con diferencia...y todo el mundo me dice lo mismo.
> 
> aun las que no han sido sacadas del plastico están todas muy manchadas...supongo que acuñarían a todo correr....



Supongo que estarán sulfuradas, pero eso es fácil de limpiar (con bicarbonato mismo).
Más que acuñarlas rápido, quizás las empaquetarían mal, de manera poco estanca, o incluso al revés: de manera estanca pero con un ambiente nada idóneo.

Sea como sea: una chapuza.


----------



## QuepasaRey (30 Nov 2010)

para mal empaquetadas las del 2003, que amarillean mas que el gallumbo de un anciano.
plastico feo..+ moneda fea... epic fail.


----------



## segundaresidencia (30 Nov 2010)

Platón dijo:


> una cosa, os habeis parado a reflexionar que muchas de las onzas bullion compradas en alemania pueden tener plata refinada de los karlillos machacados, desmonetizados y vendidos a empresas alemanas...



a pesar de las bobadas aqui escritas por alguno,lei que eran acuñadas las silver eagle con plata extraida de territorio de eeuu solamente,buscarlo y lo comprobareis

un saludo


----------



## puntodecontrol (30 Nov 2010)

QuepasaRey dijo:


> para mal empaquetadas las del 2003, que amarillean mas que el gallumbo de un anciano.
> plastico feo..+ moneda fea... epic fail.



*
TOTALMENTE DE ACUERDO....
*
Un horror de conservacion....

Di que me la pican, estas monedas de numismatica mas bien 0.... como bien dicen, se haran de ellas unas bonitas eagles, pandas, kookaburras, canguros,.... vamos, algo decente.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (30 Nov 2010)

Platón dijo:


> una cosa, os habeis parado a reflexionar que muchas de las onzas bullion compradas en alemania pueden tener plata refinada de los karlillos machacados, desmonetizados y vendidos a empresas alemanas...



Siiiiii....no sabes lo que lloramos pensando en ello, TioGilipetudo...:XX:


----------



## puntodecontrol (1 Dic 2010)

*DOLOR.....*

A 19 € con envio.... y 9 vendidas....

http://offer.ebay.es/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBidsLogin&item=370447338129


----------



## wolfy (1 Dic 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> *DOLOR.....*
> 
> A 19 € con envio.... y 9 vendidas....
> 
> http://offer.ebay.es/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBidsLogin&item=370447338129



lo mas cachondo es que el que las vende es Policia de Fuengirola :XX:

...Como para reclamar algo.

Edito:

Por cierto, no hay incompatibilidad entre ser funcionario publico y ejercer una actividad comercial?????


----------



## Platón (1 Dic 2010)

wolfy dijo:


> Por cierto, no hay incompatibilidad entre ser funcionario publico y ejercer una actividad comercial?????



No cuando la actividad comercial pertenece a una economía sumergida...o quizás más incompatibilidad todavía...

Sr 2ªresidencia, no se moleste por revalorizar sus eagles, lo hacen solas...pena que nadie las compre ultimamente, pero ya llegará el día en que las pueda vender facilmente a 40 leuros...no se preocupe, paciencia...

además todos sabemos que están acuñadas con plata 100%usa y los pandas con plata 100%china, la marcan con isotopos radioactivos para que siempre se pueda demostrar el origen de la plata....

Saludos cordiales


----------



## Horizonte_enladrillado (1 Dic 2010)

ragnor dijo:


> Supongo que estarán sulfuradas, pero eso es fácil de limpiar (con bicarbonato mismo).
> Más que acuñarlas rápido, quizás las empaquetarían mal, de manera poco estanca, o incluso al revés: de manera estanca pero con un ambiente nada idóneo.
> 
> Sea como sea: una chapuza.



Y cuál seria la mejor manera de conservar los karlillos? Estoy pensando en dejarlos en su funda original y meterlos en una bolsa de esas para congelados con "clickzip" con el mínimo aire posible... (no tengo acceso a una máquina de vacío de charcutería)...

El silicagel ayudaría?


----------



## segundaresidencia (1 Dic 2010)

Platón dijo:


> Sr 2ªresidencia, no se moleste por revalorizar sus eagles, lo hacen solas...pena que nadie las compre ultimamente, pero ya llegará el día en que las pueda vender facilmente a 40 leuros...no se preocupe, paciencia...



no podria revalorizarlas de ninguna manera :8:, aunque ofertas por comprarmelas y a buen precio no me han faltado :rolleye:,como he dicho muchas veces, no tengo ni prisa ni intencion de venderlas de momento.
las prisas son para la "gacela salmantina",ya que de eso vive , yo lo hago de otros menesteres



Platón dijo:


> además todos sabemos que están acuñadas con plata 100%usa y los pandas con plata 100%china, la marcan con isotopos radioactivos para que siempre se pueda demostrar el origen de la plata....



con esto ultimo que dice ,le falta poco para ganarse invitacion para la orosfera,a mi me costó bastante menos

un saludo


----------



## foreskin (1 Dic 2010)

Hola a todos. Al final he cumplido mis espectativas y poco a poco he ido consiguiendo la cantidad de karlillos que me había propuesto. Y hasta algunos miembros de mi familia también se han hecho con algunas. Este post es para agradecer a los "gurus" -dicho con cariño y respeto- del foro por abrirnos los ojos. Prefiero no mencionarlos por si se me olvida alguno, pero ellos ya saben quién son. Sólo me referiré a Monster, que creo que aporta muchísimo. De mi experiencia destacar el desmadre que es esto. Ayer fui a Bilbao otra vez -y después de decirme la semana pasada que se habían agotado y que no tenían ni idea de cuando habría más- volvían a tener. El cajero era otro y no me quiso dar 83, me quiso dar 80 "porque vienen en tiras de 10". Como prefiero llevarme bien con él no dije nada... nuevamente DNI fotocopiado sobre un formulario destinado a ese uso y esta vez también una factura tamaño A4. Mientras tanto en Santander alguien se llevaba 300 monedas y no le preguntaban ni el nombre.


----------



## Surfer (1 Dic 2010)

Bueno, hoy me he hecho con más de 100 de nuevo xD

1º He ido a la caixa y he sacado "x" cantidad en papelitos de colores.

2º Anterior a mi un hombre ha sacado 70.000 euros, he flipado xD.

3º Mochila en mano me iba a recorrer y patear oficinas de mi ciudad mientras iba camino del BDE donde tienen.

4º Entro en BBVA (no tienen)

5º Entro en "La caixa" (no tienen)

6º Entro en una CAM (Me llevo 5 y me dice que ayer se llevaron las otras 4) se quedan sin.

7º Entro en otra CAM (me llevo más de 60 (todas las que habian)

8º Entro en una caja que ni conocia y acabo de mirar el nombre en internet "Caja Duero" y me llevo mas de 50 de nuevo (he dejado 3 xD) 

9º Sorpresa, de casi todos los años me han dado, las de 2009 (presidencia europea) 2008 (Año internacional del planeta tierra) 2007 (tratado de roma) de 2004 (que en una cara salen leticia y el principe y la otra el rey y la reina) de 2003 (sale el escudo de españa y en la otra cara los reyes) y de 2002 (presidencia europea en 2002).

10º Yo quería todas de 2009 porque son las nuevas nuevas y estan impecables, las que me han dado estan todas en plastiquitos, pero algunas tienen como el color mas apagado sobre todo las de 2004 que salen leticia etc, y de 2003 y 2002.



¿Como puede ser que tuviesen del 2002 ahi aun metidas?

En Fin, que os animo a entrar en las sucursales mas asi pequeñas y en teoria desconocidas que no os atreveriais a entrar xD, yo entre en las grandes y nada, y luego en las raras y mas de 50 en cada una!

pd: al final a medio camino ya no fui al banco de españa.

pd2: a los rezagados animarles que aun quedan muchas monedas que no piensen que no queda tiempo, aun hay tiempo!


----------



## Garrapatez (1 Dic 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> no podria revalorizarlas de ninguna manera :8:, aunque ofertas por comprarmelas y a buen precio no me han faltado :rolleye:,como he dicho muchas veces, no tengo ni prisa ni intencion de venderlas de momento.
> las prisas son para la "gacela salmantina",ya que de eso vive , yo lo hago de otros menesteres
> 
> con esto ultimo que dice ,le falta poco para ganarse invitacion para la orosfera,a mi me costó bastante menos
> ...



Ya sabemos que le jode no estar en la orosfera, siga llorando a lo mejor algún día le admiten por ponerse tan pesao.

Eso si mejor que empiece a comportarse como una persona y deje de hacer las tonterías a las que viene aquí: borrar mensajes, borrar tags y demás chiquilladas, mejor intente aportar algo al hilo y si no cierre el pico que parece usted un pasmarote.


----------



## Garrapatez (1 Dic 2010)

A ver cómo va hoy la plata:

Edito: Cada día más cerca de los 12€ sin tener en cuenta el IVA, señores esto se pone interesante *11,66€*. Teniendo en cuenta el IVA hace ya tiempo que son más rentables que el resto de bullion, no me extraña que 2ª no venda ni un chavo.

<iframe width="540" height="520" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>


----------



## Platón (1 Dic 2010)

disculpen la ignorancia, pero así se dan cuenta de que no soy tiogilito ni un multinick de nadie....

que piensan los entendidos de eso de limpiar los karlillos manchados con bicarbonato, no es agresivo también con la plata??? Es recomendable o mejor dejarlos como están???lo de las letis es de pena, y yo también creo que es a causa del envoltorio....por contra las de 2003 yo las tengo todas bien salvo pequeñas manchitas, eso si todas circuladas (casi sin circular pero sin plastiquito) 

Gracias por adelantado


----------



## Garrapatez (1 Dic 2010)

Platón dijo:


> disculpen la ignorancia, pero así se dan cuenta de que no soy tiogilito ni un multinick de nadie....
> 
> que piensan los entendidos de eso de limpiar los karlillos manchados con bicarbonato, no es agresivo también con la plata??? Es recomendable o mejor dejarlos como están???lo de las letis es de pena, y yo también creo que es a causa del envoltorio....por contra las de 2003 yo las tengo todas bien salvo pequeñas manchitas, eso si todas circuladas (casi sin circular pero sin plastiquito)
> 
> Gracias por adelantado



Que te respondan los expertos sobre la limpieza, pero yo te diría que ni te molestases en limpiarla, mejor guárdala hasta completar tu cantidad objetivo y cuando ya hayas llegado a esa cantidad cuentas la cantidad de monedas estropeadas que tengas o de las que quieras deshacerte por algún motivo, entonces vuelves a comprar una cantidad equivalente y devuelves a tu sucursal las estropeadas o te pasas por el carrefour y pagas con ellas.


----------



## segundaresidencia (1 Dic 2010)

Platón dijo:


> disculpen la ignorancia, pero así se dan cuenta de que no soy tiogilito ni un multinick de nadie....
> 
> que piensan los entendidos de eso de limpiar los karlillos manchados con bicarbonato, no es agresivo también con la plata??? Es recomendable o mejor dejarlos como están???lo de las letis es de pena, y yo también creo que es a causa del envoltorio....por contra las de 2003 yo las tengo todas bien salvo pequeñas manchitas, eso si todas circuladas (casi sin circular pero sin plastiquito)
> 
> Gracias por adelantado



buen intento hamijo,no te preocupes, ten un par de enganchones conmigo o haz preguntas inocentes y la entrada en la orosfera la tienes asegurada, por mp si quieres te lo explico
un saludo


----------



## Surfer (1 Dic 2010)

Bueno he revisado todas las ristras y me han dado de todos los años al menos una ristra (2002, 2004 (isabel de castilla) 2004 (boda real de los principes), 2007, 2008, 2009, 2010.

No me han dado ninguna de 2005 ni de 2006.

Y de 2003 he visto que solo me han dado una.


Por cierto en las dos sucursales que me lleve mas de 50 en cada una se han llevado una alegria enorme, que muchas gracias por llevarmelas, que el jefe se iba a alegrar un monton, un peloteo increible por llevarmelas xD. Ah y no me pidieron ni dni ni nada, ni si quiera era cliente de ellos xD


----------



## segundaresidencia (1 Dic 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Ya sabemos que le jode no estar en la orosfera, siga llorando a lo mejor algún día le admiten por ponerse tan pesao.
> 
> Eso si mejor que empiece a comportarse como una persona y deje de hacer las tonterías a las que viene aquí: borrar mensajes, borrar tags y demás chiquilladas, mejor intente aportar algo al hilo y si no cierre el pico que parece usted un pasmarote.




vete a tomar por xxxx tu y tu xxxx madre


----------



## Surfer (1 Dic 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Que te respondan los expertos sobre la limpieza, pero yo te diría que ni te molestases en limpiarla, mejor guárdala hasta completar tu cantidad objetivo y cuando ya hayas llegado a esa cantidad cuentas la cantidad de monedas estropeadas que tengas o de las que quieras deshacerte por algún motivo, entonces vuelves a comprar una cantidad equivalente y devuelves a tu sucursal las estropeadas o te pasas por el carrefour y pagas con ellas.



Hablando en "plata" (nunca mejor dicho), qué cantidad total de sus ahorros destinaría a estas monedas, porque me estoy enganchando y miedo tengo de no saber parar xD nose, la mitad, un tercio de ahorros? menos de 10.000 euros?

salu2!


----------



## Garrapatez (1 Dic 2010)

Surfer dijo:


> Bueno he revisado todas las ristras y me han dado de todos los años al menos una ristra (2002, 2004 (isabel de castilla) 2004 (boda real de los principes), 2007, 2008, 2009, 2010.
> 
> No me han dado ninguna de 2005 ni de 2006.
> 
> ...



Eso te da una idea del lavado de cerebro al que ha sido sometido la gente por parte del sistema.

Si ellos quedan contentos y tu quedas conteto todos contentos. La diferencia es que tu te quedas con los mismos euros y encima has adquirido la plata *completamente gratis*, si si lo que acabo de escribir aunque parezca una locura es la pura realidad.


----------



## Garrapatez (1 Dic 2010)

Surfer dijo:


> Hablando en "plata" (nunca mejor dicho), qué cantidad total de sus ahorros destinaría a estas monedas, porque me estoy enganchando y miedo tengo de no saber parar xD nose, la mitad, un tercio de ahorros? menos de 10.000 euros?
> 
> salu2!



Eso es una cuestión personal de cada uno y de la pasta que tenga disponible. Si tiene algo en bancolchón yo metalizaría todo lo que tuviera allí, siempre será mejor tenerlo en plata que en papel. 

Recuerde que esto de momento es un seguro y no una inversión, aunque si la plata sigue su ruta de ascenso no dude de que sacará en el futuro más de 12€ por cada moneda, así que son un buen seguro.


----------



## Garrapatez (1 Dic 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> vete a tomar por c.u.l.o tu y tu p.u.t.a madre



Gracias por sus aportaciones, son la flor y nata del foro.

Ya se retrata usted mismo con sus palabras.


----------



## Ulisses (1 Dic 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> no podria revalorizarlas de ninguna manera :8:, aunque ofertas por comprarmelas y a buen precio no me han faltado :rolleye:,como he dicho muchas veces, no tengo ni prisa ni intencion de venderlas de momento.
> las prisas son para la "gacela salmantina",ya que de eso vive , yo lo hago de otros menesteres
> 
> con esto ultimo que dice ,le falta poco para ganarse invitacion para la orosfera,a mi me costó bastante menos
> ...




De eso puedo dar fe. Yo me ofrecí a comprártelas pero no quisiste llegar a un acuerdo. :no:

Lo de gacela salmantina, sea cierto o no, se merece un thanks por la originalidad.


EDITO: "vete a tomar por xxxx tu y tu xxxx madre" Eso sí que no, amigo, no debemos perder las formas.


----------



## Surfer (1 Dic 2010)

va bien el hilo? me salen 111 páginas y esta es la última (la 108) xD


----------



## Garrapatez (1 Dic 2010)

Surfer dijo:


> va bien el hilo? me salen 111 páginas y esta es la última (la 108) xD



Creo que 2ª residencia ha borrado sus últimos mensajes que estaban bastante fuera de tono la verdad.

Ha dejado descojonado el hilo, voy a abrir otro provisionalmente ya que este no creo que se recupere.


----------



## -H- (1 Dic 2010)

¿ o sea que en este foro los hilos los trolean los moderadores? el mundo al revés, segunda moderáte un poco


----------



## Baraja (1 Dic 2010)

Surfer dijo:


> va bien el hilo? me salen 111 páginas y esta es la última (la 108) xD



Mantenimiento -> Actualizar contadores -> Reconstruir Información de Temas

o


----------



## C.J. (1 Dic 2010)

Surfer dijo:


> Bueno he revisado todas las ristras y me han dado de todos los años al menos una ristra (2002, 2004 (isabel de castilla) 2004 (boda real de los principes), 2007, 2008, 2009, 2010.
> 
> No me han dado ninguna de 2005 ni de 2006.
> 
> ...



En la mayoría se alegren mucho, no saben lo que tienen.


----------



## C.J. (1 Dic 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Eso te da una idea del lavado de cerebro al que ha sido sometido la gente por parte del sistema.
> 
> Si ellos quedan contentos y tu quedas conteto todos contentos. La diferencia es que tu te quedas con los mismos euros y encima has adquirido la plata *completamente gratis*, si si lo que acabo de escribir aunque parezca una locura es la pura realidad.




Quiero destacar esto que dices, ya que es una tónica general de todas las sucursales que visito. Les das su fajo de papelitos y se quedan tan contentos, incluso te dan las gracias, como si les hicieras un favor.


----------



## LamaTibetano (1 Dic 2010)

Deja vu orwelliano (Se borran todas las huellas del pasado...):

Este hilo aparece creado por "No registrado".

Buenísimo :XX:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Dic 2010)

Como se nota que hoy están los bancos y sucursales del BdE cerrados...

Esperemos que los cajeros no hagan como los controladores...


----------



## KeKo-Jones (4 Ene 2011)

Hola chicos, a ver si podeis ayudarme, estoy interesado en comprar monedas de plata como valor refugio, pero no tengo n.p.i. de como va el tema de valor facial y nominal ( diferencia entre ellos y como afectan en diferentes 
escenarios ), ¿ podeis aclararmelo un poco o dirigirme a alguna pagina de este hilo donde lo explique ?.
Muchas gracias de antemano, un saludo.


----------



## PapelDePlata (27 Abr 2011)

Queria presentarme ya que hoy después de leer este hilo durante un tiempo , me he pasado por la sucursal de mi banco a ver si tenian karlillos de 12 euros y ante mi sorpresa me han dicho que sin problemas , que cuantos queria y la verdad me he puesto tan nervioso que solo pude decir 100 porque pensaba que me iban a decir que no tenian ninguna. 
Tb me han dicho que en un par de dias como mucho los tendré aunque no me lo creo todavia. 
Si es verdad que en unos dias paso a retirarlos , le pediré otra tanda.
Bueno , solo queria comentar esto.


----------



## C.J. (27 Abr 2011)

Vaya reflote.


----------



## hamish el loco (28 Abr 2011)

nada que aportar a un foro que no me aporta nada


----------



## sakeo (28 Abr 2011)

Por favor "NUEBO" no existe, en todo caso ""NUEVO"


----------



## puntodecontrol (28 Abr 2011)

*ESTE POST ESTA "CERRADO"

POR FAVOR, POSTEAD EN EL NUEVO*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...onedas-plata-en-bde-hilo-oficial-2-a-201.html


----------



## sakeo (28 Abr 2011)

hamish el loco dijo:


> la sola idea es absurda.
> 
> cuando representacion fisica de "dinero" es destruida, automaticamente, su valor facial pasa a las arcas del emisor.
> 
> ...



NUEVO Y FAVOR , mejor escrito así.


----------



## hamish el loco (7 May 2011)

nada que aportar a un foro que no me aporta nada


----------



## Taxidermista (7 May 2011)

hamish el loco dijo:


> Un ejemplo practico bastante antiguo se encuentra en el libro de "Marck Twain" un "yanky en la corte del rey arturo" ojo, en el libro, no en la pelicula. donde se emite una moneda fraccionaria en forma de pequeños perdigones que no hay forma de no extraviar.



Que recuerdos... la leí al menos 10 veces. Hacía años que no oía hablar de ella.


----------



## kaxkamel (7 May 2011)

hay otro hilo más reciente... cerremos este, please

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...onedas-plata-en-bde-hilo-oficial-2-a-226.html


----------

